# Post lyrics to a song thats on your mind.



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

_No, no, no, no more tomorrow
No, no, no, no more tomorrow...

Receiving love doesn't mean you have it.
Covering time doesn't mean it passes.
Breathing doesn't mean you're alive, 
Doesn't mean... There's no, no tomorrow.

I'm stopped still from that time, that place,
It's that last lingering moment.

Everything is a mess,
It's spring time again for you,
but seasons don't change for me.
Even though you say my heart will bloom again,
I've got no tomorrow._


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

theres only two types of people in the world, the ones that enterntaint and the ones that observe.........
all eyes on my like in the center of the ring just liek a circus.... (8)
LOL is the song my sis is listening rigth now  :O


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Richluna said:


> theres only two types of people in the world, the ones that enterntaint and the ones that observe.........
> all eyes on my like in the center of the ring just liek a circus.... (8)
> LOL is the song my sis is listening rigth now  :O



IT'S MY CURRENT FAVE, I WISH I FOUND IT A LONG TIME AGO.


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> IT'S MY CURRENT FAVE, I WISH I FOUND IT A LONG TIME AGO.



LOL are you talking about tomorrow?? or circus???


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Tomorrow.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Miracle Romance.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

_Cast out of the night, well you've got a foolish heart,
So you took your place but the fall from grace was the hardest part,
It feels just like a dagger buried deep in your back,
You run for cover but you can't escape the second attack,
Your soul was innocent, she kissed him and she painted it black,
You should have seen your little face, burnin' for love,
Holdin on' for your life.

All that I wanted was a little touch,
A little tenderness and truth, I didn't ask for much, no.
Talk about being at the wrong place at the wrong time?_


----------



## f11 (Sep 9, 2014)

MY ANACONDA DONT
MY ANACONDA DONT
MY ANACONDA DONT WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HUN.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> MY ANACONDA DONT
> MY ANACONDA DONT
> MY ANACONDA DONT WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HUN.


UGHH ME 2

"gun in my purse, ***** i came dressed to kill."


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> UGHH ME 2
> 
> "gun in my purse, ***** i came dressed to kill."



Ohmigosh look at her but


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 9, 2014)

Go!! by FLOW


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Turns out
I was 
Dead wrong
All along.
---
The Fray - Dead Wrong.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 9, 2014)

(Im not posting the lyrics to any of these songs because if you dont watch them, not only your missing out on a great couple of songs, but you will have no eyes. i will stab them with forksssss aiuegimvgvmc)
500 SS MMV: Torture


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lost and Insecure
You found me, You found me,
Lying on the floor,
Surrounded, surrounded
Why'd you have to wait,
Where were you? Where were you?
Just a little late,
To find me, To find me...
---
The Fray - You Found Me.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Sep 9, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (Im not posting the lyrics to any of these songs because if you dont watch them, not only your missing out on a great couple of songs, but you will have no eyes. i will stab them with forksssss aiuegimvgvmc)
> 500 SS MMV: Torture



you watch mmv's?


Being lovely isn't a bad thing
I'm awaiting you to smile
If you turn around to me, only one more time, I'll make you feel good
*thumb-thumb* Hey cutie, become even cuter
'Cause I'll be a strong girl
Come on, I want to show you my feelings

-Lovely Super Idol by Hidaka Rina


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

The songs I listen to are super depressing but WHO CARES?!

Never want to live without it
Never, want to,
I don't want to live without reason.

---
The Fray - Without Reason.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

_It's far beyond the stars, it's near beyond the moon.
I know, beyond a doubt, my heart will lead me there soon.
We'll meet beyond the shore, we'll kiss just as before.
And happy we'll be beyond the sea, and never again will I go sailing._


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

You can never say never
While we don't know when
But time and time again
Younger now than we were before

Don't let me go
Don't let me go
Don't let me go
[2x]

---

The Fray - Never say Never.


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

I wish I could tie you up in my shoes, make you feel unpretty too.


----------



## matt (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh s###, there goes the charabanc
Looks like I?m gonna be stuck here the whole summer, well what a bummer
I can think of a lot worse places to be
Like down in the streets or down in the sewer or even on the end of a skewer

Peaches the stranglers


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

*WHEN YOU FIND LOVE IN YOUR HEART  
 YOU CAN BELIEVE FROM THE START  
 DREAMS THEY COME TRUE  
 IT ALL COMES TO YOU, OH ALL AT ONCE  
 IF YOU BELIEVE  
 IN HUMAN TOUCH  *
~Human Touch, Gundam X.
This and Magic from Stardust Memory are such great songs.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Where did I go wrong,
I lost a friend,
Somewhere along in the bitterness.
Remember I stayed up,
with you all night.
Had I known,
How to save a life.
---
The Fray - How to Save a Life.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

_Sitting in the dirt,
Feeling kind of hurt,
All I hear is doom and gloom,
And all is darkness in my room,
Through the light, your face I see,
Baby take a chance._


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

_Seems somebody put out the moon
Now the road is a mine field..
I cant follow the way she moves
I cant see past the shadow
You make the darkness disappear,
I feel found when you stay near,
I know where I am when you are here.
My way becomes so clear.

When you're gone
Will I lose control...? 
You are the only road I know,
You show me where to go,
Who will drive my soul?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Something is scratching 
Its way out
Something you want 
To forget about

No one expects 
You to get up
All on your own with
No one around

---

Little House - The Fray


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

ano hi kaeru tochuu kimi tofutari 
warai nagara te wo tsunaide 
zutto zutto konna toki ga 
tsudzuku to omotteita no ni 
kimi ga saigo ni itta kotoba 
[ima made arigatou] ga 
zutto nari yamanainda... 

-----

Dear ~ Hatsune Miku


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 9, 2014)

_Oh yeah
Come on

You get the limo out front
Hottest styles, every shoe, every color

Yeah, when you're famous it can be kinda fun
It's really you but no one ever discovers

In some ways you're just like all your friends
But on stage you're a star

You get the best of both worlds
Chill it out, take it slow
Then you rock out the show

You get the best of both worlds
Mix it all together and you know that it's the best of both worlds

The best of both worlds
_

just a little extraction from an old classic


----------



## Aradai (Sep 10, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> _Oh yeah
> Come on
> 
> You get the limo out front
> ...


I was thinking this was an old song about Hollywood from the first 4 lines but then I pieced it together lol


_It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no senator's son, son.
It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no fortunate one, no._


----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't be fooled by the rocks that I got, I'm still I'm still Jenny from the block


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 10, 2014)

_It's a new day, A new day
You have loved yourself and no one else
In a new day, A new day
It's a broken life what's left inside?_


----------



## Aradai (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry I'm a music buff.

_But she’s touching his chest now,
He takes off her dress now,
Let me go.

And I just can’t look, its killing me,
And taking control._


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 10, 2014)

um...um... DANG IT! I LOST IT! I FORGOT IT!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 10, 2014)

_And don't call me lover, it's not enough,
It's got to be tough, cynical stuff,
Follow my words to the end of our love._


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

(jeez I'm gonna be a frequent poster huh)

_Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts,
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black._


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

And All at once the crowd begins
to sing
Sometimes the hardest thing 
and the right thing,
is all the same.

Maybe you want her,
Maybe you need her,
Maybe you had her,
Maybe you lost her.
---
The Fray - All at once.


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2014)

I fill the tub up half-way then ride it with my surfbordt , surfbordt, surfbordt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> _Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts,
> It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black._



I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a new born baby it just happens every day ♫


----------



## Aradai (Sep 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> I fill the tub up half-way then ride it with my surfbordt , surfbordt, surfbordt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I'VE BEEN DRANKING - WATURMELON

and omg yasss I <3 the Rolling Stones.


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

_If I find him
If I just follow
Would he hold me and never let me go?
Would he let me borrow his warm winter coat?
I don't know
I don't know_

- - - Post Merge - - -

^


----------



## Aradai (Sep 12, 2014)

_You lift my heart up when the rest of me is down,
You, you enchant me even when you're not around,
If there are boundaries, I will try to knock them down,
I’m latching on, babe, now I know what I have found._


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

_We flawless, ladies tell 'em,
I woke up like this,
I woke up like this,
We flawless, ladies tell 'em._


----------



## uriri (Sep 13, 2014)

_Have an oyster, baby
It’s Aphrod-isy
Act sleazy
Venus
Worship to the land
A girl from the planet (to the planet)
Venus_


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 13, 2014)

♪Sing it for the boys
Sing it for the girls
Every time that you lose it sing it for the world
Sing it from the heart
Sing it till you're nuts
Sing it out for the ones that'll hate your guts
Sing it for the deaf
Sing it for the blind
Sing about everyone that you left behind
Sing it for the world
Sing it for the world♪	 ​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

I got the full song stuck in my head sooo...

Up in the morning
Up in the evening
Picking down clocks
When the birds come out to eat
Oh to eat

Up on the mountain
Down in the king's lair
Pushing these blocks
In the heat of the afternoon,
Oh afternoon

We were never welcome here
We were never welcome here at all
No.

It’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

So won’t you save us
What we are
Don’t look clear
Cause it’s all uphill from here
Oh.

Up in the attic
Down in the cellar
Lost in the static
Coming back for more
Oh for more

Out with the reason
In with the season
Taking down names
In my book of jealousy
Jealousy

We were never welcome here
We were never welcome here at all
No.

It’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

Because it’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

So won’t you save us
What we are
Don’t look clear
Cause it’s all uphill from here

Oh.

They say we’re crazy [8x]

It’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

Because it’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

So won’t you save us
What we are
Don’t look clear
Cause it’s all uphill from here
Oh.
(They say we're crazy)

---
Imagine Dragons - Who we are.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 17, 2014)

_Thank God I don?t think out loud,
Too many thoughts in my head right now.
I?m the mortal soldier, you?re the queen of hearts,
All that I want is to show you how you you?re nothing like all of them tell you. 
To be more than just a cricket on your shoulder,
A little closer. 

Feelings choke me,
Don?t let me leave without a word
I?ll never give in.
I?ve been letting my mind win the war with my heart. 
You are timeless,
I am a fool in love with time?
I?ve always believed in you.


Oh can you see me now?? 
Do you hear me now?? 
Do you see me now? 
Could you save me now?? 
Do you hear me now? 
Could you see me now? 
Could you save me now?? _


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't think straight, I'm so gay
Sometimes I cry a whole day
I care a lot, use an analog clock
And never know when to stop
And I'm passive, aggressive
I'm scared of the dark and the dentist
I love my butt and won't shut up
And I never really grew up


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

_use your body
use it to put me to sleep
your body, oh
soothe my soul
so beautiful _


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 17, 2014)

_listen to me, sweetheart
you are nothing when we're apart,
i can promise you this
when we split the town 
you won't
be 
missed

your heart which was mine
i have broken bones, and tattered clothes
i've run out of time
i'll run, i'll run , ,_


----------



## heichou (Sep 17, 2014)

girls, with a boy like that it's serious
senioritas, don't follow him
soon, he will eat your heart like cereals
sweet lolitas, 
don't go
you're still young


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2014)

D i a m o n d s  a r e  f o r e v e r


----------



## azukitan (Sep 18, 2014)

Coin operated boy, sitting on the shelf
He is just a toy, but I turn him on and he comes to life
Automatic joy that is why I want
A coin operated boy.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 18, 2014)

I'M LIKE A BIIRD
I ONLY FLY AWAY
I DON'T KNOW WHERE MY HOME IS, I DON'T KNOW WHERE MY SOUL IS
BUT BABY ALL I NEED YOU TO KNOW IS
ITS NOT THAT I WANT TO SAY GOODBYE, BUT EVERY TIME YOU THEY
TO TELL ME ME THAT YOU LOVE
EACH AND EVERY SINGLE.... you get the point. All caps because it's really loud.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Her ring name is Amazoness.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 21, 2014)

_You're gonna drive me crazy,
You're gonna drive me mad.
You've got an angel on your shoulder,
Making hairpins out of glass.
Baby, don't be unhappy,
Baby, don't be sad.
Better things are coming,
I swear there's truth in that._


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

_Where do we go?
Where do we go now?
Where do we go?
Sweet child o' mine._

wow when was the last time I listened to Guns n' Roses...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

_I've got a really bad disease
It's got me begging on my hands and knees
So take me to emergency
'Cause something seems to be missing

Somebody take the pain away
It's like an ulcer bleeding in my brain
So take me to the pharmacy
So I can lose my memory_

Green Day


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 21, 2014)

Link it to the world
Link it to yourself
Stretch it like a birth squeeze
The love for what you hide
The bitterness inside
Is growing like the new born
When you've seen, seen
Too much, too young, young
Soulless is everywhere


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

_And now the walk about, after dark
It's my point of view
If someone could break your neck
Coming up behind you, always coming and you'd never have a clue

And now the look behind, all the time
I will wait forever, always looking straight
Thinking, counting, all the hours you wait_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Motto motto mae e mae e kimi no IKA ****a yume akiramenaide 
Sou naitenai de susume MY WAY ima 
Kimi o tera****en da hikari 
Akirame nanka zenbu sutete tsuyo sa to hikikae ni mata kizutsuite 
--
Funkist - FT.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

_I was at a funeral the day I realized
I wanted to spend my life with you._


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

_It's the stupid details that my heart is breaking for,
It's the way your shoulders shake and what they're shaking for._
goddamn i love elvis costello


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 21, 2014)

_And it feels like torture
cause living without ya girl
Is not living at all
feels like torture
Cause im trying to move on
but can't break out of these walls
and you chain me, chain me, chain me
and only you can save me, save me, save me
I still want ya
Ohh.. Feels like torture.._
Torture - Drew Seeley. MMV version is better, that animation <3 MMV Torture, by Fluffycloudkit i think..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 22, 2014)

_I'm Angelina, you Jennifer- c'mon *****, you see where Brad at. _


----------



## azukitan (Sep 22, 2014)

With every step we take, Kyoto to The Bay
Strolling so casually
We're different and the same, get you another name
Switch up the batteries


----------



## Aradai (Sep 22, 2014)

_This tainted love you've given -
I give you all a boy could give you.
Take my tears and that's not nearly all - oh..._
there was a maryln manson version? :0


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

_When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something, you can't replace
When you love someone, but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you_


----------



## LilD (Sep 22, 2014)

Pale September by Fiona Apple 


Pale September
 I wore the time
 Like a dress that year
 The autumn days
 Swung soft around me
 Like cotton on my skin
 But as the embers
 Of the summer
 Lost their breath
 And disappearred
 My heart went cold and
 Only hollow rhythms
 Resounded from within
 But then he rose
 Brilliant as the moon in full
 And sank in the
 Burrows of my keep
 And all my armour

Thought of this coming into work this morning, fall begins later today


----------



## Fawning (Sep 22, 2014)

MY ANACONDA DONT WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS HUN

oh my gosh look at her butt


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 22, 2014)

_Even with the lights out, I'm still feeling nervous.
Keep it to myself, an island in a furnace.
I don't wanna say it, I just wanna lay here.
Always on my mind, I'd rather we just know it.
Needles when I'm talking, nothing feels the same now. 
Pull myself together, while I'm getting older.
I don't wanna say it, I don't wanna answer.
Keep it to myself, tonight I can't say nothing.
Turn off the sound tonight, the silence was much better.
Look in yours eyes, a sign, our thoughts all blend together. 
Quiet and underground, the feeling was just being nothing but time for us.
Our thoughts all lose their meaning. 
Inside a light for us, the days are getting shorter.
And how I want to stay, just send my letters over.
keeping the sunlight out, hearts gently beat together.
Nothing was left to say, the silence was much better._


----------



## Aradai (Sep 22, 2014)

_I may not always love you,
But long as there are stars above you,
You never need to doubt it,
I'll make you so sure about it._


----------



## lazuli (Sep 22, 2014)

_You're giving me too many things
Lately you're all I need, oh no
You smiled at me and said,

Don't get me wrong I love you
But does that mean I have to meet your father?
When we are older you will understand
What I meant when I said "No,
I don't think life is quite that simple"

When you walk away
You don't hear me say "Please,
Oh baby, don't go"
Simple and clean is the way that you're making me feel tonight
It's hard to let it go

Hold me
Whatever lies beyond this morning
Is a little later on
Regardless of warnings the future doesn't scare me at all
Nothing's like before

Hold me
Whatever lies beyond this morning
Is a little later on
Regardless of warnings the future doesn't scare me at all
Nothing's like before_

13 points to whoever knows what song it is and where it's from.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 22, 2014)

guys
please stop me
I can remember a kajillon lyrics to songs but I can't remember basic algebra principles.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> guys
> please stop me
> I can remember a kajillon lyrics to songs but I can't remember basic algebra principles.



Maybe if teachers teached basic algebra principles while singing, we would remember them as well as we remember lyrics.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 22, 2014)

Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan~


----------



## Aradai (Sep 22, 2014)

_Wait down by the stream,
How sweet it will seem,
Once more just to dream in,
The moonlight._


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 22, 2014)

Ever on and on I continue circling 
With nothing but my hate in a carousel of agony 
Till slowly I forget and my heart starts vanishing 
And suddenly I see that I can't break free—
I'm

Slipping through the cracks of a dark eternity
With nothing but my pain and the paralyzing agony
To tell me who I am, who I was
Uncertainty enveloping my mind
Till I can't break free
And

Maybe it's a dream; maybe nothing else is real
But it wouldn't mean a thing if I told you how I feel 
So I'm tired of all the pain, all the misery inside
And I wish that I could live feeling nothing but the night
You can tell me what to say; you can tell me where to go
But I doubt that I would care, and my heart would never know 
If I make another move there'll be no more turning back
Because everything will change and it all will fade to black
Will tomorrow ever come? Will I make it through the night?
Will there ever be a place for the broken in the light?
Am I hurting? Am I sad? Should I stay, or should I go?
I've forgotten how to tell. Did I ever even know?
Can I take another step? I've done everything I can
All the people that I see I will never understand
If I find a way to change, if I step into the light
Then I'll never be the same and it all will fade to white




Ever on and on I continue circling 
With nothing but my hate in a carousel of agony 
Till slowly I forget and my heart starts vanishing 
And suddenly I see that I can't break free—
I'm

Slipping through the cracks of a dark eternity
With nothing but my pain and the paralyzing agony
To tell me who I am, who I was
Uncertainty enveloping my mind
Till I can't break free
And

Maybe it's a dream; maybe nothing else is real
But it wouldn't mean a thing if I told you how I feel 
So I'm tired of all the pain, all the misery inside
And I wish that I could live feeling nothing but the night
You can tell me what to say; you can tell me where to go
But I doubt that I would care, and my heart would never know 
If I make another move there'll be no more turning back
Because everything will change and it all will fade to black
If I make another move, if I take another step
Then it all would fall apart. There'd be nothing of me left
If I'm crying in the wind, if I'm crying in the night
Will there ever be a way? Will my heart return to white?
Can you tell me who you are? Can you tell me where I am?
I've forgotten how too see; I've forgotten if I can
If I opened up my eyes there'd be no more going back
'Cause I'd throw it all away and it all would fade to black


----------



## Aradai (Sep 23, 2014)

_Maybe you're looking for someone to blame,
Fighting for air while you circle the drain.
Never be sorry for your little time,
It's not when you get there, it's always the climb._


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, I've been waiting desperately
And my heart is here right next to me
And I'm caught waiting in the rain

Oh, I've been waiting desperately
And my heart is here right next to me
And I'm caught waiting in the rain


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Japanese. [VERSE 1]

Kimi ga kureta towa no KIZUNA wo 
Omoide ni nante dekiru WAKE nai 
Yasashisa wo kimi wa kuretakara 
"Tsuyosa" ni kizuketanda  Arigatou

English [VERSE 1]

There's no way for me to make into a piece of my recollections 
the everlasting bond you have given me. 
Because you have given me gentleness, 
I have become aware of what "strength" is. Thank you.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 23, 2014)

_Love your curves and all your edges,
All your perfect imperfections._


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

these fading beats,
a thousand dreams, 
now im just chasing time with a thousand beats im holding heavy 
and as we cross the line these fading beats have all been severed


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Japanese (CHORUS 1)

Motto motto mae e mae e kimi no IKA ****a yume akiramenaide 
Sou naitenai de susume MY WAY ima 
Kimi o tera****en da hikari 
Akirame nanka zenbu sutete tsuyo sa to hikikae ni mata kizutsuite 

English (CHORUS 1)

Keep on, keep on, forward, forward
Don't give up the dreams you lived!
Yes, don't cry! Move on, my way,
Right now, the light's shining on you


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

Every time I stop and stumble
In doubt and darkness
I close my eyes and think back to you

We made a vow, a promise,
To carry onward,
I'll see it through
When I was young, the sky shone clear and bright and blue
And I smiled through every day, knowing that all my dreams would come true

Now that I've grown, that sky fades dark and dissapears
And the future I once dreamed dissolves
before my doubts and fears


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

_I turn my cheek, music up,
And I’m puffing my chest,
I’m turning red in the face,
You can call me obsessed._


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Japanese (CHORUS 1)
> 
> Motto motto mae e mae e kimi no IKA ****a yume akiramenaide
> Sou naitenai de susume MY WAY ima
> ...



What is that from? The Fairy Tales anime?


----------



## Zane (Sep 25, 2014)

HOLD THE LIIINEEE LOVE ISN"T ALWAYS ON TIME

idk how this got in my head but its there


----------



## cIementine (Sep 25, 2014)

my anaconda don't,
my anaconda don't,
my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

_Lady, running down to the riptide,
Taken away to the dark side,
I wanna be your left hand man.
I love you when you're singing that song,
And I got a lump in my throat,
'Cause you're gonna sing the words wrong._


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 28, 2014)

_Mercy, I have no feelings of mercy,
Destiny left me so empty,
And in my heart and my spirits, my patience,
Fighting for our indifference,
Fighting to win over everything that we are,
And can be_


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

There is no clothes that I could buy
That could turn back the time
There is no vacation spot I could fly
That could bring back a piece of real life
Real life, what does it feel like?


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

_Oooh

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

(Ooh, give you up)
(Ooh, give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you _


----------



## Aradai (Sep 30, 2014)

_Fury, oh fury don't you misguide me,
I need my wits to set me free._


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 30, 2014)

_Sorrow won't wane 'till you die...
A shattered body deeply hurt.
And darkness will cover the light-
It's gone forevermore._


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 30, 2014)

_Get another boyfriend._


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you
You'd be like heaven to touch
I wanna hold you so much
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive
You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2014)

_Summer has come and passed
The innocent can never last
wake me up when September ends

like my father's come to pass
seven years has gone so fast
wake me up when September ends

here comes the rain again
falling from the stars
drenched in my pain again
becoming who we are

as my memory rests
but never forgets what I lost
wake me up when September ends

summer has come and passed
the innocent can never last
wake me up when September ends

ring out the bells again
like we did when spring began
wake me up when September ends

here comes the rain again
falling from the stars
drenched in my pain again
becoming who we are

as my memory rests
but never forgets what I lost
wake me up when September ends

Summer has come and passed
The innocent can never last
wake me up when September ends

like my father's come to pass
twenty years has gone so fast
wake me up when September ends
wake me up when September ends
wake me up when September ends _


----------



## carlaeleni (Oct 1, 2014)

_Dot my I's with eyebrow pencils,
Close my eyelids, hide my eyes,
I'll be idle in my ideals,
Think of nothing else but I._


----------



## Aradai (Oct 1, 2014)

_See the marketplace in old Algiers, 
Send me photographs and souvenirs,
Just remember when a dream appears,
You belong to me._


----------



## nard (Oct 1, 2014)

_I hear your voice when I sleep I night,
Hard to resist temptation.
And all these changes come over me
But I just can't get over you._

i think these are right dont judge me


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 1, 2014)

Ooooowooahhhh Sweet child o mine. dundundundundundundun 
WOOOOOAHHHH SWEET CHILD OH MINE


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 1, 2014)

The songs from TomoDachi life. So bad that they're engraved into my mind.. wahh..


----------



## Leela (Oct 1, 2014)

_Just close your eyes
The sun is going down
You'll be alright
No one can hurt you now
Come morning light
You and I'll be safe and sound_


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know where you go
Do you climb into space?
To the world where you live
To the world where you live, oh-ohhh


----------



## Javocado (Oct 1, 2014)

Paper chasing tell the paper look i'm right behind ya
***** real G's move in silence like lasagna


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

_I was so high I did not recognize
The fire burning in her eyes,
The chaos that controlled my mind.
Whispered goodbye and she got on a plane,
Never to return again,
But always in my heart._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

_Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today...

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one
_
John Lennon - Imagine.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 4, 2014)

_The thing about a ladybug that's captivated me
Is the aire of unmitigated femininity
Cause no matter what the ladybug will do, become, or see
In the very end, a "lady" ladybug will always be

As subtle as a flower or as scary as the tree
A sunny word unspoken, or a dark cacophony
A ladybug can fight or a ladybug can flee
But in the end, a "lady" ladybug will always be

if you don't know by now what this chick is about,
a lady ladybug will always be

and now you know, which honey's running the show,
a lady ladybug will always be_


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

_More, more, more
How do you like it, how do you like it!_

It was a sad day when I realised what that song was about.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Leela said:


> _More, more, more
> How do you like it, how do you like it!_
> 
> It was a sad day when I realised what that song was about.



LOL

SAVE ON FOODS COMMERCIAL

THE MEMORIES


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

PONPONWAYWAYWAY
PONPONWAYPONPONWAYWAY
WAYWAYPONPONPONWAYWAYPON
WAYPONWAYWAY


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

_I swear she's destined for the screen,
Closest thing to Michelle Pfeiffer that you've ever seen, oh._


----------



## nard (Oct 5, 2014)

_Bum bum bum bum, tiya-ta tiya-ta dumdum, hita hita-ya! 

Papaya papaya dumdum, hita hita-ya!

Dadadada, toya-dum dum, hitoya digigigiga!

Shake, shake, shake, shake, shake, shake, j-jittering, shake, shake, shake, shake, shake, shake, j-jittering, shake!


Shake, shake, shake, shake, shake, shake, shake it!

J-J-Jittering! J-J-Jittering..._








You have no idea how long this took me r.i.p


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

_You say I'm crazy,
'Cause you don't think I know what you've done,
But when you call me 'baby',
I know I'm not the only one.
_


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 10, 2014)

_You're not strong, so you, you could hurt her so badly.
You don't mean to, hurting her is too maddening.
When you do, It's a war in your head,
What you mean to say isn't always worth saying.
Take a deep breath, as soon as you let go.
Hideaway, hideaway.
Where they never say you cannot stay.
Come and play, my hideaway.
Someday everything will be okay._


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I stay tuned, listen to the news and try to fall asleep at night.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

ITS IZZZY! IM A GUMMYBEAR


----------



## Meadows (Oct 10, 2014)

Party girls don't get hurt
Can't feel anything, when will I learn
I push it down, push it down

I'm the one "for a good time call"
Phone's blowin' up, they're ringin' my doorbell
I feel the love, feel the love

[Pre-Chorus]
1,2,3 1,2,3 drink
1,2,3 1,2,3 drink
1,2,3 1,2,3 drink

Throw 'em back, 'til I lose count

[Chorus]
I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier
I'm gonna live like tomorrow doesn't exist
Like it doesn't exist
I'm gonna fly like a bird through the night, feel my tears as they dry
I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier

But I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cos I'm just holding on for tonight
Help me, I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cos I'm just holding on for tonight
On for tonight

Sun is up, I'm a mess
Gotta get out now, gotta run from this
Here comes the shame, here comes the shame

[Pre-Chorus]
1,2,3 1,2,3 drink
1,2,3 1,2,3 drink
1,2,3 1,2,3 drink

[Chorus]
I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier
I'm gonna live like tomorrow doesn't exist
Like it doesn't exist
I'm gonna fly like a bird through the night, feel my tears as they dry
I'm gonna swing from the chandelier, from the chandelier


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Shadow of the Colossus!
The Shadow of the Colossus!

I've walked many miles and lived through these trials
Just to get to colossus sixteen
I followed the signs and died eighty times
Arin would you please touch my schween?
Arin would you please touch MY SCHWEEN!

Gotta get that guy to look in the holes
Gotta get that guy to look in the holes

You can feel it
You can feel it
You can feel it
No matter which way you go

You can feel it
You can feel it
You can feel it
It's electric (Boogey Woogey woogey woogey woogey)

Dan's feelin' sad from all this time that he's spendin' with the colossus
I was walkin' with a ghost (Higher and higher)
Dan's feelin' mad cause he has to climb up to the ceilin' or he lost this
I said please, take me higher and higher

Dismount

Dan' feelin' sad from all this time that he's spendin' with the colossus
I was walkin' with a ghost (Higher and higher)
Dan's feelin' mad cause he has to climb up to the ceilin' or he lost this
I said please, take me higher and higher

This is for AGRO!!!

In my defense this is really hard when you're not very good at this game (But you are)
Not very good at this game (But you are)
No matter which way you go

In my defense this is really hard when you're not very good at this game (But you are)
Not very good at this game (But you are)
No matter which way you go

In my defense this is really hard when you're not very good at this game (But you are)
Not very good at this game (But you are)
Not very good at this game (But you are)

Soar onward spirit of George
I'll take oil and vinegar on my hoagie

GIMME SOME HOAGIE!!! (x Infinity)


----------



## Javocado (Oct 11, 2014)

bee bee bee boo boo bop


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

Now no one can be sweeter to me than I am to me, I look into the mirror and all I see is everything


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

LET'S PLAY A LOVE GAME PLAY A LOVE GAME.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 2, 2014)

_Lay dagger dead inside a lonely bed,
Trying to hide the hole inside my head,
Watching the stars slide down to reach the end,
The sleep is not my friend._


----------



## Puffy (Nov 2, 2014)

so get those beetles and sell them to my alpacas
your nuts are on special (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## Mango (Nov 2, 2014)

Show me, show me more
Show me, show me properly
Show me, try to seduce me
ABCDEF good guy
But hold on, hold on a bit,
In the end, I can’t hold on!
Puberty is the time of wanting that
'cause I'm a boy!
Mozuku seaweed!


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

let's play the blame game
i love you, more
let's play the blame game for sure 
let's call out names, names, I hate you, more
let's call out names, names, for sure


----------



## Aradai (Nov 4, 2014)

_I'll chew you up and spit you out,
'cause that’s what young love is all about.
So pull me closer, and kiss me hard,
I’m gonna pop your bubblegum heart._


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

the white knight is talking backwards...


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

cause you know i'm all bout that bass
bout that bass
no trouble
i'm all about that bass
bout that bass no trouble.

Yeah ma mama she told me don't worry about your size 

Ughh, I hate that song....


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

_Ya got me spinning like a ballerina,
Feeling gangsta every time I see ya
You're the king and baby
I'm the queen of disaster, disaster
Got me spinning like a ballerina,
You're the bad boy that I always dreamed of
You're the king and baby,
I'm the queen of disaster, disaster_


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

ask alice, when she was ten feet tall


----------



## Gail (Nov 4, 2014)

_Places, places, get in your places, (I wanna ruin our friendship)
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces. (We should be lovers instead)
Everyone thinks that we're perfect (I don't know how to say this)
Please don't let them look through the curtains. ('cause you're really my dearest friend.)_


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 4, 2014)

Do you know what's worth fighting for?
When it's not worth dying for?
Does it take your breath away and you feel yourself suffocating?
Does the pain weigh out the pride?
And you look for a place to hide?
Did someone break your heart inside,you're in ruins

One, 21 Guns
Lay down your arms
Give up the fight
One, 21 Guns
Throw up your arms into the sky
You and I ...

When you're at the end of the road
And you lost all sense of control
And your thoughts have taken their toll
When your mind breaks the spirit of your soul
Your faith walks on broken glass and the hangover doesn't pass
Nothing's ever built to last, you're in ruins

One, 21 Guns
Lay down your arms
Give up the fight
One, 21 Guns
Throw up your arms into the sky
You and I ...

Did you try to live on your own?
When you burned down the house and home?
Did you stand too close to the fire?
Like a liar looking for forgiveness from a stone
When it's time to live and let die
And you can't get another try
Something inside this heart has died,you're in ruins

One, 21 Guns
Lay down your arms
Give up the fight
One, 21 Guns
Throw up your arms into the sky
One, 21 Guns
Lay down your arms
Give up the fight
One, 21 Guns
Throw up your arms into the sky

You and I


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> LET'S PLAY A LOVE GAME PLAY A LOVE GAME.



DO U WANT LOVE, DO U WANT FAME 
R U IN THE GAME?

Someone can play that at 3am and my ass would wake up and spring into dance.

Anyway

I've actually been makng lyric gif posts on my tumblr so I'll post a few
The one in my sig and then this marina one







Spoiler: Naughty mouthed lyrics


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

_I don't wanna hurt you
Cause I don't think it's about you
But you and I have come to our end
Believe me when I tell you
That I never want to see you again

And please can you stop calling
Cause it's getting really boring
And I told you I don't wanna be friends
Believe me when I tell you
That I never want to see you again_


----------



## Puffy (Nov 4, 2014)

omg i can't decide on which one of you should be the guy
take me on a moustache ride that'll redefine my life!

i'm ready to give love a shot, it's not about how many coins you got, i just know i like you tonight!
hey sluts check out my yacht!


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

*Warning. NSFW.*



Spoiler: Animals



Baby, I'm preying on you tonight
Hunt you down eat you alive
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals

Maybe you think that you can hide
I can smell your scent for miles
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals
Baby, I'm

So what you trying to do to me
It's like we can't stop we're enemies
But we get along when I'm inside you
You're like a drug that's killing me
I cut you out entirely
But I get so high when I'm inside you

Yeah, you can start over, you can run free
You can find other fish in the sea
You can pretend it's meant to be
But you can't stay away from me
I can still hear you making that sound
Taking me down, rolling on the ground
You can pretend that it was me
But no

Baby, I'm preying on you tonight
Hunt you down eat you alive
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals

Maybe you think that you can hide
I can smell your scent for miles
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals
Baby, I'm

So if I run it's not enough
You're still in my head forever stuck
So you can do what you wanna do
I love your lies, I'll eat 'em up
But don't deny the animal
That comes alive when I'm inside you

Yeah, you can start over you can run free
You can find other fish in the sea
You can pretend it's meant to be
But you can't stay away from me
I can still hear you making that sound
Taking me down rolling on the ground
You can pretend that it was me
But no

Baby, I'm preying on you tonight
Hunt you down eat you alive
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals

Maybe you think that you can hide
I can smell your scent for miles
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals
Baby, I'm

Don't tell no lie-lie-lie-lie
You can't deny-ny-ny-ny
That beast inside-side-side-side
Yeah, yeah, yeah

No, girl, don't lie-lie-lie-lie
You can't deny-ny-ny-ny
The beast inside-side-side-side
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Yo...
Whoa...
Whoa...
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals
Just like animals (yeah...), animals (yeah...), like animals-mals (yeah...)
Ow

Baby, I'm preying on you tonight
Hunt you down eat you alive
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals

Maybe you think that you can hide
I can smell your scent for miles
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals
Baby, I'm

Don't tell no lie-lie-lie-lie
You can't deny-ny-ny-ny
That beast inside-side-side-side
Yeah, yeah, yeah

No, girl, don't lie-lie-lie-lie
You can't deny-ny-ny-ny
That beast inside-side-side-side
Yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Aradai (Nov 4, 2014)

_There's one thing baby
that I don't understand;
You keep on telling me
I ain't your kind of man._


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

bad news, bad news came to me where i was asleep


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2014)

What can I do, what can I say
Except I want you by my side


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

_Wise men say only fools rush in,
But I can't help falling in love with you~_


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

_Fake! Fake!_


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 8, 2014)

_"Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry.
Happiness I cannot feel 
This love to me is so unreal..."_
(Paranoid - Black Sabbath)


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

_Along the fields a scallion stole her,
Clocked in until the work day is over.
Time?s this gentle stream, longer than it seems..
Patient is the night..

How I long to see her face now,
Her starry moonlight gaze now..
I know she?s never late, so anxiously I wait..
Patient is the night.._

Patient is the Night


----------



## matt (Nov 8, 2014)

She drives me crazy like no one else.
She drive me crazy, and I can't help myself.
She drives me crazy like no one else.


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2014)

see a part of me's saying "keep shining"
but how
when I know what a blood diamond is


----------



## heichou (Nov 10, 2014)

sun-smudged peach moon
softer than an ice-cream cone in june
and why is it that
lightning strikes so perfectly at night?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you wanna build a snowman?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

i turned my eyes to lunatic skies of red destruction
sunrise and morning empty
out my head


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 10, 2014)

_Oh, yes, "I'm fine".
Everything is "wonderful".
I'm having the "time of my life"._


----------



## Aradai (Nov 10, 2014)

_I know (I know) you belong
to somebody new,
but tonight,
you belong to me._


----------



## Goth (Nov 10, 2014)

I give you everything
Proof of my virginity
Sacrifice of maiden head for you
Wash my blood

Embryos know the scarlet sea
They never see the sky above
Existence just to be a life
They never know my shameful mind

Inside the cradle baby goes to grave
The life I killed cries every month I kill one more


----------



## Elise (Nov 10, 2014)

I've had Blank Space by Taylor Swift in my head since the video came out this morning.

Cherry lips, crystal skies, I can show you incredible things.
Stolen kisses, pretty lies. You're the king baby I'm your queen.
Find out what you want, be that girl for a month. 
Wait, the worst is yet to come, oh no.
Screaming, crying, perfect storms, I can make all the tables turn.
Rose garden filled with thorns.
Keep you second guessing, like "oh my god, who is she?"
I get drunk on jealously, but you'll come back each time you leave.
Cos darling I'm a nightmare dressed like a daydream.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 11, 2014)

_The time is right, your perfume fills my head, the stars get red and, oh, the night's so blue.
And then I go and spoil it all by saying something stupid like "I love you"._


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

Spoiler:  kinda nsfw?



[Dracula (Egoraptor)]
It was a dark and spooky Halloween night
When I, Dracula thought that I would invite
All of my freaky friends, who were there in a flash
To a big dance party -- a Monster Bash!
Wolfman, Frankenstein, and Mummy were there
While Medusa fed some mice to the snakes in her hair
It was a groovy good time for a Vampire Bat
To fly out of his coffin and -- wait, what was that?!

[Simon (Danny Sexbang)]
Tis I!
Never fear, Simon Belmont is here!
To destroy evil monsters, and all you hold dear!
I will end your cruel necromancing!

[Wolfman (Egoraptor)]
Actually... we were just dancing -- GYAAAH!

[Simon]
To hell, demon beast, from whence you came
You're in Castlevania, this isn't a game
Now run away, free this land of its chains
As God is my witness, I shall see you all slain!

[Dracula]
Later that night, we went back to my castle
Where we could dance in peace, and also never get hassled
We had fun playing Twister on my queen-sized bed
The party was smaller 'cause Wolfman was dead!
At midnight I heard the Grim Reaper say
"I brought Guitar Hero, so who wants to play?"
It was Swampman on vocals, Nosferatu on bass
Boy, you should have seen the silly funny look on his -- OH GOD NO

[Simon]
TIS I!
Never fear, Simon Belmont is here! (****!)
The power of Christ is infused in my spear!
I'll put an end to your horrible reign!

[Mummy(Egoraptor)]
But we're just playing Twister!

[Simon]
I RIP OUT YOUR BRAIN! (Agh!)
I will restore the glory of light
With my whip and the crystals, I'll take back the night!

[Grim Reaper (Egoraptor)]
You knocked over the chips...! Augggh!

[Simon]
Sound the death knell!
Medusa you she-witch, I will see you in hell!

[Dracula]
For the love of god, Simon, what the *** is your deal?!

[Simon]
You don't invite me to your parties. Do you know how that feels?

[Dracula]
Are you freakin' serious? You killed all my guests! Just 'cause you felt left out?!

[Simon]
No!... Yes.

[Dracula]
Well, monsters like me can still be your friend
Just stop bringing our lives to a god-awful end!
Now, since we are the only ones left alive
Let's play two-man Twister! Come on, give it a try!

[Both]
Alright!


Right foot green... AHAHAUGHH!!!

Sorry! Sorry, force of habit. Well, he is dead...
Looks like I have won at Twister!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

HOLD ON A MINUTE LINK
Hey what's up old man
I see that you're embarking on another epic quest, you're gonna use your ocarina to rescue the princess, but you need a magic weapon that'll never ever miss, it's dangerous to go alone TAKE THIS


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

Alyx said:


> HOLD ON A MINUTE LINK
> Hey what's up old man
> I see that you're embarking on another epic quest, you're gonna use your ocarina to rescue the princess, but you need a magic weapon that'll never ever miss, it's dangerous to go alone TAKE THIS



lmao 2 starbomb songs in a row


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2014)

WHAT ABOUT LOVE
don't you want someone to care about youuuuu..~



Alyx said:


> HOLD ON A MINUTE LINK
> Hey what's up old man
> I see that you're embarking on another epic quest, you're gonna use your ocarina to rescue the princess, but you need a magic weapon that'll never ever miss, it's dangerous to go alone TAKE THIS



noooo lmao


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I give you everything
> Proof of my virginity
> Sacrifice of maiden head for you
> Wash my blood
> ...



This thread is now rated m


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

i rang a silent bell beneath a shower of pearls
in the eagle-winged palace of the queen chinee


----------



## ~all hale stilinski ! (Nov 12, 2014)

I love me some Hozier. <3

Jackie and Wilson.

She's gonna save me, call me baby, run her hands through my hair
She'll know me crazy, soothe me daily, but yet she wouldn't care
We'll steal her Lexus, be detectives, ride round pickin' up clues
We'll name our children Jackie and Wilson, 'raise em on rhythm and blues


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 12, 2014)

_I've been sleeping in a cardboard box,
spending every dollar at the liquor shop,
and even though I know I haven't got a lot 
I'll try to give you love until the day you drop.

I've been training like a Pavlov dog,
sent my independence out to take a hike. 
All you got to do is activate my bell
and I'll fetch you anything you like.

I've been in like a thousand times.
Dated every woman in the atmosphere.
I've been to every continent,
broken all the hearts in every hemisphere.
And if I'm not the type of guy you like to circumvent,
just remember not to love me when I disappear.

I graduated at the top.
I like to take advantage of the bourgeoisie.
*So if you have a fantasy of being a queen,
maybe you should blow a couple bucks on me!*
_


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

you know the town of sapporo she says
where the men talk rough and never sing
two bottles of loneliness patching the holes  in her dream


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

On the surface you shine
Like the diamond pressed to your cheek
But beneath your tricks
You?re just another weakling after me
Like a rhinestone you shine
But your beauty remains skin deep
And I know just what you are
You?re a liar, a fake, a cheat


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 13, 2014)

I baked a cake just for you
look at it
I baked a cake just for you
look at it
oh I baked a cake just for you
would you like a taste or two
I baked a cake just for you
don't you wish you had a little bit?

and I don't know what the song's called.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

Is that the ESC song for.. some country this year? ^  xD

IT'S ALSATIAAAAA~


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 14, 2014)

Cause I'm a nightmare dressed like a day dream....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 14, 2014)

My lovers got humor
She's a giggle in a funeral
Knows everybody's disapproval
I should've worshipped her sooner
If the heavens ever did speak
She's the last true mouthpiece
Every Sundays getting more bleak
New poison each week


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2014)

I just want you to be happy
That's my only little wish
I'll fix your wagon and your musket
And the spoon will have its dish

And I shudder at the thought of your
Poor empty hunter's pouch
So I'll keep the wind from your barrel
And bless the roof of your house


----------



## CharismaticChalk (Nov 18, 2014)

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small and needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

Ouch I have lost myself again
Lost myself and I am nowhere to be found,
Yeah I think that I might break
I've lost myself again and I feel unsafe


----------



## Aradai (Nov 18, 2014)

_Why do the stars fall at night?
Well, are you here?

I got your message last night.
You didn't get mine 'cause you've been calling me for days.

Why do you hold on so tight?
What do you fear?

I got your message last night.
You didn't get mine 'cause you've been calling me for days._


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 18, 2014)

Spend my days locked in a haze
Tryin to forget you babe
I fall back down


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

let's go to the convenience store c:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 19, 2014)

何気ない日々 just the same old thing
何が欠けて足りないか
気付かないフリしてても I can't run away from myself
I try to show you I'm strong
Just a kid all long
うまく甘えたい気持ちがへたくそな強がりにしかならず

The shape of love is
The same as your heart is
It doesn't matter who you are
So tell me my heart is
The same as yours is...


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

_She's almost brighter than the Sun.
Seems to me to be unfair
When you consider everyone
Who pales when they compare._


----------



## littlem0kid (Nov 19, 2014)

I can't escape myself
So many times I've tried
But they still rage inside
Somebody get me through this nightmare
I can't control myself
So now that you can see
What's inside of me..
What an Animal I have become...
-----------------
Three Days Grace-Animal I've Become


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 19, 2014)

Mana manah! Do dooo do do do. Mana manah! Do do do do!


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 20, 2014)

I am Doctor Mario and I am saving lives
I look different in this game,
(I lost the hat, got a coat, doctor's light, stethoscope)
I am Doctor Mario and I prescribe high fives
Laughter's the best medicine so BAH-HAH-HAH you fell down.

In the Mushroom Kingdom, I'm the finest doc by far
I got my degree by watching House and Scrubs and E.R.
Brightly colored pills! They'll cure all your ills!
Just as long as you've got fever or the chills

Take off your pants... good, now let's see...
turn your head and cough...
okay, now do me.
Please?

Does it hurt to pee? (No.)
Is it hard to see? (No.)
I am diagnosing you with HPV (Oh.)

You've got mononucleosis, halitosis, scoliosis, fifteen days is my prognosis
You need red and blue pill doses!
You've got scabies and phlebitis, chronic rabies, hepatitis,
You'll be brave and you'll unite us (then you'll die of menengitis)
Wait wait--I'm wrong--you have... crabs.

Brightly colored pills! They'll cure all your ills!
Just as long as you've got fever or the chills!
Take it Floss!
(Piano solo by a handsome bald man)
Dr. Mario!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 20, 2014)

_In this place that I call home
My brain's the cliff, and my heart's the bitter buffalo
My heart's the bitter buffalo
We tore one down, and erected another there

The match of the century, absence versus thin air
On the way to god don't know
My brain's the burger and my heart's the coal
On this life that we call home
The years go fast and the days go so slow_


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

But it don't bother mary
catholic girls


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

"When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am"


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

When the days are cold at the cards all fold and the saints we see are all made of gold
when your dreams all fail and the ones we hail are the worst of all and the blood's runs stale
I wanna hide the truth I wanna shelter you but with the beast inside theres no where we can hide
no matter what we breed we still are made of greed this is my kingdom come this is my kingdom come


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

Kodachrome
Gives us those nice bright colors
Gives us the greens of summer
Makes you think the worlds a sunny day oh yeah
I got a Nikon camera
I wanna take a photograph
Mama don't take my Kodachrome away


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

_If I'm a pagan of the good times,
my lover's the sunlight.
To keep the goddess on my side,
she demands a sacrifice._


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

He went down down down, and the devil called him by name


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

_Ronnette, my dear, don't ever disappear.
Do what you want, as long as you stay here. 
I need you now, I love you so much more than you could know.

The Christmas Kids were nothing but a gift.
Love is a tower where all of us can live.

You'll change your name, you'll change your mind -
and leave this ****ed up place behind.
But, I'll know, I'll know.
I'll know, I'll know.

Appearing unslightly -
with devils inside me.

If you ever try to leave me -
I'll find you, Ronnie.

I'm leaving, Phil, I'm leaving now.
I'm going to escape, but you won't know how.
Or where to find me when I'm gone.
I'll drink myself to death inside
this prison cell, this prison cell.

So get me out of here, get me out of here.

You'll change your name, you'll change your mind -
and leave this ****ed up place behind.
But, I'll know, I'll know.
I'll know, I'll know._


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 29, 2014)

Winterstorm - by David Usher

When you leave, the winter sleeps,
I cannot move and will not speak,
My fingers rip so tightly, wrapped by the screen door.
And I’ll be waiting by the shore,
In any words I can’t ignore,
And I will keep our bitter thorns
Cut from the sins that are the world.
This is everything you need, 
I will wait beneath the leaves,
Close my eyes......


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't tell me that it's cooooool
That I'm tattooooooed


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2014)

u dont need no make up
done have 2 preteeeeeend
suddenly seymour.........
is here 2 provide u.......
sweet, understanding
seymours uR FRIEEEEEEEEEEEND


----------



## Aradai (Dec 2, 2014)

_You?re buying stars to shut out the light.
We come alone and alone we die.
And no matter how hard you try,
I?ll always belong in the sky._


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

_The higher I get, the lower I sink 
I can't drown my demons they know how to swim_


----------



## akabetty (Dec 2, 2014)

And if you're still breathing, you're the lucky ones. 
'Cause most of us are heaving through corrupted lungs. 
Setting fire to our insides for fun 
Collecting names of the lovers that went wrong 
The lovers that went wrong. 
We are the reckless, 
We are the wild youth 
Chasing visions of our futures 
One day we'll reveal the truth 

Daughter "Youth"


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

"I can't find your silver lining, I don't mean to judge."


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2014)

Oooh, I'm startin' to believe that I'm way too much for you
all that talk but it seems like you can't come through
all them lines like you could satisfy me
now I see where believing you got me
gave you the wheel but you can't drive me

can u keep up, babyboy make me lose my breath


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 3, 2014)

The bed's getting cold and you're not here
The future that we hold is so unclear
But I'm not alive until you call
And I'll bet the odds against it all
Save your advice 'cause I won't hear
You might be right but I don't care
There's a million reasons why I should give you up
But the heart wants what it wants
-------------------------------------
Me, Juicy J, got too many h***
Me, Juicy J, got too many flows


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Never gonna give you up,
Never gonna let you down.
Never gonna turn around and desert you...

I'm unfortunate.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 3, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Never gonna give you up,
> Never gonna let you down.
> Never gonna turn around and desert you...
> 
> I'm unfortunate.


Most of the music produced before I was born, I can't stand. However this one is okay! And same with...
Don't you... Forget about me... Don't dont don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -

IIIIIIIIIIIIIII WANNA KNOW NOWWW, KNOW NOW, CAN YOU LOVE ME AGAIN!?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 3, 2014)

_Living on a diet of Chocolates & Cigarettes
I wanna call you again
I'll drink tea sometimes when it's cold
This is getting old
I call you again

Still too young to fail, too scared to sail away
But one of these days I'll grow old
And I'll grow brave and I'll go
One of these days_


----------



## dropinthebucket (Dec 3, 2014)

I never seem to finish all my food
 I always get a doggie bag from the waiter
 So I just keep what's still unchewed
 And I take it home, save it for later

But then I deal with fungal rot, bacterial formation
 Microbes, enzymes, mould and oxidation
 I don't care, I've got a secret trick up my sleeve
 I never bother with baggies, glass jars, tupperware containers
 Plastic cling wrap, really a no-brainer
 I just like to keep all my flavours sealed in tight

With aluminum foil (foil)
 Never settle for less
 That kind of wrap is just the best
 To keep your sandwich nice and fresh
 Stick it in your cooler (cooler)
 Eat it when you're ready
 But maybe you'll choose (you'll choose, you'll choose, you'll choose)
 A refreshing herbal tea


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 3, 2014)

Look at me, I will never pass for a perfect bride, or a perfect daughter. Can it be, I'm not meant to play this part? Now I see that if I were truly to be myself, I would break my family's heart.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

MOTHER SAID
STRAIGHT AHEAD...
i don't remember the rest of the words
that could be bad

- - - Post Merge - - -



dropinthebucket said:


> I never seem to finish all my food
> I always get a doggie bag from the waiter
> So I just keep what's still unchewed
> And I take it home, save it for later
> ...


AW YAS


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

Pull up in the monster, automobile gangster
with a bad ***** that came from Sri Lanka
yeah I?m in that Tonka, color of Willy Wonka
you could be the King but watch the Queen conquer


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Sail! (Jokes)


----------



## Aradai (Dec 20, 2014)

_She outshines anyone who ever might dare to bask in the same candlelight._


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Pokemon, Got to catch `em all!


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 20, 2014)

_A pretty face is nothing if you're nothing but a joke._


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2014)

Aradai said:


> _She outshines anyone who ever might dare to bask in the same candlelight._



OMG HELLOOOOOO RELIENT K FAN

_So think real slow
Don't forget that yes is yes
And no is no
THIS IS THE ENNNNDDDDD IF YOU WANT IT
THIS IS THE ENNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDD_


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiler



Bonjour, hello, my name is Glass Joe!
I'm the toughest French boxer that you're ever gonna know!
I score TKO, then drink a fine Bordeaux,
and flatten all of my opponents like croissant dough!
I fight next week for the champion belt,
Mr. Sandman is tough and I might need a little help.
So I hired Doc, he once trained an elf
named Little Mac so now I believe in myself!
I'm Doc. Hi. This ***** is gon' die.
His overall record stands at 1 and 99.
He's been hit in the head 75 too many times,
and he wants to fight Sandman, dear god, why?!
His head and his ass are about to go through an estrangement.
I think I'll start making all the funeral arrangements.
I have to be responsable and tell him he can't win...
Here's 10 bucks!
**** it, let the training begin!
Whoa, whoa, I'll be the champion!
I have the heart of a lion!
(That's clearly not gonna be enough)
I've got the skills, (No you don't!)
I've got the power! (Wrong again!)
You'll never catch me, I am like the Eiffel Tower! (That doesn't move!)
Whoa, whoa, I'll be the champion!
I'm buildin' a Arc de Triomphe! (That took like 30 years to build.) I've got my beret, my eau de toilette!
I'll break this Sandman like a stale baguette! No sweat!
Now it's 4 weeks later and it's time for the fight!
I'm sad I've gotta watch a man die tonight!
Do not worry Doc, Glass Joes is built to last!
You get winded when you open up the fridge too fast!
Your weight training diet's all wine and cheese,
you've got the body of a man with an awful disease,
your arm muscles look like a deflated apple fritter,
and your punching bag is filled with cotton candy and glitter!
*DING* *DING*
There's the bell, thanks for your help Doc!
Yeah see you in hell...
This is my moment, Vive la France.
All of my training has led to the chance!
I bench 10 Q-tips, I run 5 feet,
I did a half push up, victory will be sweet!
There's Mister Sandman, here he comes,
but I believe in myself so I have already won!
Whoa, whoa, I'll be the champion!
I have the heart of a-
Whoa, whoa, I like candy corns.
Please put them in my donuts!
Ohh, you beat the French out of him.
I have my-
My favorite color is seve-
No more peanuts for me, stewardess.
Godzilla is my dad.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 21, 2014)

_Someday when you grow lonely,
your heart gon' break like mine.
You gon' want me only
after you've gone away._


----------



## brickwall81 (Dec 21, 2014)

I miss those late night drives
With you stuck on my mind
But now the ground is sinkin'


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2014)

BOY TOY NAMED TROY USED TO LIVE IN DETROIT


----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)

_When this world is no more
The moon is all we'll see
I'll ask you to fly away with me
Until the stars all fall down
They empty from the sky
But I don't mind
If you're with me, then everything's alright_


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2015)

I know you can't believe I could just leave it wrong
And you can't make it right
I'm gonna take off tonight (into the night)


----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like this song and I have a lot of lyrics from it that just stay in my mind constantly, so...

_Rock and roll is fun but if you ever hear someone
Say you are huge look at the moon, look at the stars, look at the sun
Look at the ocean and the desert and the mountains and the sky
Say I am just a speck of dust inside a giant's eye_

_When I saw genevieve I really liked it when she said
What she said about the giant and the lemmings on the cliff
She said "i like giants- especially girl giants. 'cause all girls feel
Too big sometimes, regardless of their size" 
_

_So I talked to genevieve and almost cried when she said
That the giant on the cliff wished that she was dead
And the lemmings on the cliff wished that they were dead
So the giant told the lemmings why they ought to live instead
And when she thought up all those reasons that they ought to live instead
It made her reconsider all the sad thoughts in her head_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

you, need something like lsd, l s d, l s d


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 1, 2015)

_So honey now
Take me into your loving arms
Kiss me under the light of a thousand stars
Place your head on my beating heart
I'm thinking out loud
That maybe we found love right where we are_


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you ever feel like a plastic bag~~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

her ring name is amazoness


----------



## euroR (Jan 6, 2015)

I was at the top and now its like i am in the basement


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so fancy
You already know
I'm in the fast lane
From L.A. to Tokyo

I'm so fancy
Can't you taste this gold?
Remember my name
'Bout to blow

I SAID BABY I DO DIS I THOUGHT THAT YOU KNEW THIS...


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Crys said:


> MY ANACONDA DONT
> MY ANACONDA DONT
> MY ANACONDA DONT WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HUN.



Me too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> I'm so fancy
> You already know
> I'm in the fast lane
> From L.A. to Tokyo
> ...



Me too.....multiplying the number of songs stuck in my head......argh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Do you ever feel like a plastic bag~~



Me too


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

in-a-gadda-da-vida honey don't you know that i love you


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Ed Sheeran-Sing!
Ohhh...another...rather be 
No, no, no , no
No place id rather be (repeat)
When I am with u, there's no place I'd rather be..
Yeah....
Be, be, be, be, be , be, be, be
Yeah, E-yeah, E-yeah, E-yeah yeah!
If you gave me a chance I would take it....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stay With Me

Chorus
Why won't u..stay with me
'Cause your all I need
This aint love, it's clear 2 C...
But why don't u stay with me-E-E


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 6, 2015)

_I've read every book on the living room shelf
And I'm losing my mind in this goddamn house..._


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

So I see ya wouldn't wanna be ya
ya ain't in my class babe ya get no grade


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

i dont have a gun...


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 7, 2015)

if im impolite its not a trend,
but just a way to bend these new anxieties,
the privilege of compromise
has risen to the cause of possibility.
an iceberg slowly melting in the gulf-stream
sends a letter to its lover:
i’ll soon return a hurricane
and blow away your doubtful reservations.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm that flight that you get on international
First class seat on my lap girrlll riding comfortable

Cause I know what that girly need
New York to Haiti 
I got lipstick stamps on my passport
Make it hard to leave

Been around the world don't speak the language
But your booty don't need explaining
All I really need to understand is 
WHEN YOU TALK DIRTY TO ME


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2015)

WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
ANTOEHR DAAAAAAAAAAYY
I TAKE UR PAN AWAYYYY

SOME PPL TALK ABOUT U
LIKE THEY KNOW ALL ABOUT U
WHEN U GET DOWN THEY DOUBT U
AND WHEN U TIPPIN ON DA SCENE
YEA DEY TALKN BOUT U
COZ THEY CANT TP IT ALL ON DA SCENE WITHOUT U TALKIN BOUT IT
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTALKIN BOUT IT


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

taiyou wa, taiyou wa naite iru~


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Everybodyyy (yeahhhh) rock your body (yeahh). Backstreets back allright


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 7, 2015)

You make me feel low
Don't make me feel low
Cause I've tried so hard to convince myself
It's okay that I feel this way


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

since i loved you my gravity, been gooone~


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

Break up
Make up 
Total waste of time
Can we please make up our minds
And stop acting like we're blind?

Cause if the water dries up and the moon stops shining
Stars fall and the world goes blind, boy
You know I'll be savin my love for you for you

Cause you're the best mistake I've ever made
But we hold on, hold on
There's no pot of gold in the rainbows we chase
But we hold on, hold on


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

It always takes me by surprise
how dark it gets this time of the year
And how apparent it all becomes
that you're not close, not even near


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 7, 2015)

Wolf mother, where you been?
You look so worn, so thin
You're a taker, a devil's maker
Let me hear you sing, hey ya hey ya

Wolf father, at the door
You don't smile anymore
You're a drifter, a shapeshifter
Let me see you run, hey ya hey ya


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2015)

at first i was afraid, i was petrified
kept thinkin i could never live without you by my side
but then i spent so many nights thinkin how you did me wrong
and i grew strong
and i learned how to get along

so now you're back! from outer space!
i just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face
i should have changed that stupid lock
i should have made you leave your key
if i'd have known for just one second you'd be back to bother me

so now go!
walk out the door!
just turn around now
cuz you're not welcome anymore
weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye
you think i'd crumble?
you think i'd lay down and die?
oh not not i

i will survive 
as long as i know how to love i know i'll stay alive
i've got all my life to live
and i've got all my love to give
and i'll survive
i will survive
hey hey

wait was this my 3000th post


----------



## Beardo (Jan 7, 2015)

Sing me to sleep
Sing me to sleep
I'm tired and I
I want to go to bed
Sing me to sleep
Sing me to sleep
And then leave me alone
Don't try to wake me in the morning
'Cause I will be gone
Don't feel bad for me
I want you to know
Deep in the cell of my heart
I will feel so glad to go
Sing me to sleep
Sing me to sleep
I don't want to wake up
On my own anymore
Sing to me
Sing to me
I don't want to wake up
On my own anymore
Don't feel bad for me
I want you to know
Deep in the cell of my heart
I really want to go
There is another world
There is a better world
Well, there must be
Well, there must be
Well, there must be
Well, there must be
Well...
Bye bye
Bye bye
Bye...


----------



## Leela (Jan 7, 2015)

7am waking up in the morning


----------



## Aradai (Jan 7, 2015)

_These eyes sitting on the wall,
they watch every move I make._


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

MEMORIES MADE IN THE COLDEST WINTER


----------



## sej (Jan 9, 2015)

_okay your pretty
Your face is a work of art!_


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

la-di-da-di we likes to party, we don't cause trouble we don't bother nobody, we're girls of the world girls of the world
and when we rock up on the mic we rock the mic right


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 12, 2015)

Escape from the sinking
do you see what I mean?
Freedom beats the kingdom
and I saw you in my dreams.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

suki suki suki na no mi anata ga wa shinai de


----------



## marshmallowXO (Jan 12, 2015)

But I'm stuck in this ****ing rut
Waiting on a second-hand pick-me-up
And I'm over getting older

If I could just find the time
Then I would never let another day go by
I'm over getting old

Maybe it's not my weekend but it's gonna be my year
And I'm so sick of watching while the minutes pass as I go nowhere
And this is my reaction to everything I fear
'Cause I've been going crazy, I don't wanna waste another minute here


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Pressure pushing down on me
Pressing down on you, no man ask for
Under pressure that burns a building down
Splits a family in two
Puts people on streets

It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming, "Let me out!"
Tomorrow gets me higher
Pressure on people - people on streets


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 12, 2015)

my mind is tellin' me no

but my body..

MY BOOOOOOOOOOOODY IS TELLIN' ME YEES


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

Il s'est lev? ? mon approche
Debout, il ?tait plus petit
Je me suis dit c'est dans la poche
Ce mignon-l?, c'est pour mon lit
Il m'arrivait jusqu'? l'?paule
Mais il ?tait r?bl? comme tout
Il m'a suivie jusqu'? ma piaule
Et j'ai cri? vas-y mon loup

Fais-moi mal, Johnny, Johnny, Johnny
Envole-moi au ciel... zoum!
Fais-moi mal, Johnny, Johnny, Johnny
Moi j'aim' l'amour qui fait boum!

...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2015)

Because you're gorgeous
I'd do anything for you
Because you're gorgeous
I know you'll get me through


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2015)

TURN DOWN FOR WHAT


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

in a gadda da vida honey, don't you know that I love you
in a gadda da vida baby, don't you know i'll always be true


----------



## Peppermint (Jan 13, 2015)

i woke up in a stranger's bed
with pins and needles in my head
and the clock ticking off the wall
oh yeah oh yeah

i don't even know myself
i wish i could be someone else
but i dont have a clue at all
oh yeah

i'm sinking
you're wading
i'm thinking something's gotta give

wake me up
say enough is enough
i'm dying to live
something's gotta give
pull me out of this sinking town
i'm dying to live
something's gotta give


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

your hands on my hips
and my kiss on your lips
and I could do this for a long time

kelly clarkson- heartbeat 
xo <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

magdalena, magdalena ~

if you get the song here i'll give u a cake lol


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

_Take me to church
I'll worship like a dog at the shrine of your lies
I'll tell you my sins and you can sharpen your knife
Offer me that deathless death
Good God, let me give you my life_


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey now, you're an All Star, get your game on, go play
Hey now, you're a Rock Star, get the show on, get paid
And all that glitters is gold
Only shooting stars break the mold


----------



## Karminny (Jan 26, 2015)

Cross my heart and Hope to die
Burn my lungs and curse my eyes
Ive lost control and I don't want it back
I'm going numb ive been hijacked
It's a f****** drag


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

The spies hide under the water
and you're feeling so bad.. cause y'know
The spies hide out in every corner..
but they can't touch you, no. 
They're just spies​

Haaaiii any coldplay fans out here!?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

Got up with Horse, showed a look on my face was mad lost
I ain't know whether to cry or just, try to laugh it off
"Son you home early -- they wiped you out that quick?"
I said, "Nah," showed him the plastic with nine in the clip
Hopped in the whip, popped in the disc, pressed play
To the Grand Central, from the Van Wyck Expressway
I said, "Bet you'll never guess in a million years
What I just saw happenin -- and probably still is
Snuck in my crib - some n***a f***in my wiz
I saw dem, they ain't see me, I ducked and I slid
I'ma grab shorty, I need you to grab the n**** for me"
Just when I thought I found love, she sh**ted on me

from nas undying love


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

uriri said:


> _Take me to church
> I'll worship like a dog at the shrine of your lies
> I'll tell you my sins and you can sharpen your knife
> Offer me that deathless death
> Good God, let me give you my life_



I LOVE YOUR GIF


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

Istemem istemem dun dun istemem


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

I could care less about the dress
I won't partake in any cake
Vows? Well I'll be lying
When I say...

That through any kind of weather
I'll want us to be together
The truth is, I don't
Care for him at all!


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

Starbucks lovers


----------



## Aradai (Jan 27, 2015)

_Take up the call and follow everybody.
I won't become a number in the system._


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 27, 2015)

You used to be thirsty for me


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 27, 2015)

Agony, far more painful than yours
If you know she would go with you,
If there only were doors
-------------------------??????
"Agony " Into The Woods


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

"I was just guessing at numbers and figures
Pulling the puzzles apart
Questions of science, science and progress
Do not speak as loud as my heart"​


----------



## Beardo (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm a Barbie girl, in a Barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic.
You can brush my hair, undress me everywhere.
Imagination, life is your creation.
Come on Barbie, let's go party!


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2015)

told 'em i finished school and i started my own business
they say "oh you graduated?" no i decided I was finished


----------



## Meadows (Jan 30, 2015)

You've got me shaking from the way you're talking
My heart is breaking but there's no use crying
What a cyanide surprise you have left for my eyes
If I had common sense I'd cut myself or curl up and die


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

We could be heroes
We could be heroes 
Me and you


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 31, 2015)

Got the music in our hearts
We're here to blow this thing apart
And together, we will never
Be afraid of the dark
Here to sing our song out loud
Gets you dancing with the crowd
As the music of our friendship
Survives, Survives


----------



## doveling (Jan 31, 2015)

dear future husband
here's a few things you need to know if,
you want to be,
my one and only, 
all my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

I wanted to hear that you didn’t regret the days we spent
Just once is enough


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 31, 2015)

I saw you again today..
I cried.
Something went terribly wrong...


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

I wont cut my beard and I wont change my hair
It grows like fancy flowers but it grows no where
If I could build my house just like the Trojan horse
I'd put a statue of myself upon a shelf, of course


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2015)

Spoiler:  A History of Wrong Guys



Oh, no. you don't dare. Girl, girl, girl, I'm warning you! No!
I think I have a crush. I can't. I think I'm falling for him.

Oh, no
Why not?

Women have been making bad choices
Since the beginning of time.
Are you gonna be another one of mine? Ohhh

Used to think you were from outer space
Who's that bright-eyed guy in your place?
You're kind of cute
When you're not so shy.
Oh.

But I've been here before
Have I come back for more?
Another chapter in the history of wrong guys
You used to be so "eh"
A limp lackluster bore
But now you're changing into
Something I just can't ignore.

Charlie, honestly
I've been hurt like this before
Is there really more to you
Than what I always thought?
How can you surprise me anymore?
Oh. Oh. Oh.
He's got a girlfriend, you flake. Why are they only nice when
they're unavailable?
Don't want to be another star-crossed lover.
We all know how that ends.
I'm better off without him
We're better off as friends.
But I've been here before
Have I come back for more?
Another chapter in the history of wrong guys.
Yesterday no spark
No heart aching allure
But today I'm feeling
Something I just can't ignore.
Charlie, honestly
I've been hurt like this before
Oh. Oh. Oh
The history of wrong guys:
Chapter one - he's a bum
Two - he's not into you
Three - he's a sleaze
Four - loves the girl next door
Five - loves the boy next door
Six - don't love you no more
- makes you insecure
- makes you so unsure
- is so immature
- loves his mother more
- or...... has a girlfriend named Nicola.
Charlie, honestly
I've been hurt like this before
I can see there's more to you
Than what I always thought
But I won't be burned anymore
Oh, oh, oh


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

Never put much heart, in anything before
You strut into my life and help me go for something more
Now I stand up for myself
Now I stand out from the crowd 
Now I'm standing on high heels
If dad could see me now!


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

We fell in love~
As the leaves turned brown~


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

Spoiler: Lil' bit mature



Save some cigarettes, stealin' munchies cause we can, punk rock, gutter whore, tatted up my arm is sore, misfits turnin' heads, *****es drinkin' from the keg, mosh pit, breakin' nails, feelin' just like Brody Dalle


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

_When lies become reality
You numb yourself with drugs and T.V.
So pick yourself up, it's a brand new day
So turn yourself round_​


----------



## deerui (Feb 10, 2015)

_
Hush boy, oh hush boy
don't say a word
throw on a jersey
no one gets hurt

Hush girl, oh hush girl
just bat your eyes
play our little game
play our little game



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNr3x1kVVEc
_​


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 10, 2015)

The song doesn't have lyrics, but I can try to replicate the melody.

Ba ba buh-baaaaaaah, Ba ba buh-baaaaaaaah, bah bah buh-da-da, buh da-da, buh da-da, dah bah buh-baaaaaaah...


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Can't get my mind out of those memories 
Now time to tell them don't take my dream
Still music keeps on telling me from the words that hurt my soul
Removing doubts from my mind. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybaVWcH_zBQ


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2015)

walnuts peanuts pineapple smells grapes melon oranges and coconut shells!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

fly away butterfly, fly away...


----------



## deerui (Feb 12, 2015)

_"Hey girl, open the walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.
When you walk away, is when we really play
You don't hear me when I say,
Mom, please wake up.
Dad's with a slut, and your son is smoking cannabis
No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
Don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen.
Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.
Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.
D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees"_


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcVv9R1ZR84*​


----------



## Ashuro (Feb 13, 2015)

D’abord, d’abord, y a l’a?n?
Lui qui est comme un melon
Lui qui a un gros nez
Lui qui sait plus son nom
Monsieur tellement qu?y boit
Tellement qu?il a bu
Qui fait rien de ses dix doigts
Mais lui qui n?en peut plus
Lui qui est compl?tement cuit
Et qui s?prend pour le roi
Qui se saoule toutes les nuits
Avec du mauvais vin
Mais qu?on retrouve matin
Dans l??glise qui roupille
Raide comme une saillie
Blanc comme un cierge de P?ques
Et puis qui balbutie
Et qui a l?œil qui divague
Faut vous dire, Monsieur
Que chez ces gens-l?
On ne pense pas, Monsieur
On ne pense pas, on prie


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 13, 2015)

MMMM WATCHA SAY 
MMMM THAT YOU ONLY MEANT WELL


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 13, 2015)

_Now, I don't want to lose you, but I don't want to use you 
just to have somebody by my side. 
And I don't want to hate you, 
I don't want to take you, but I don't want to be the one to cry. _


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2015)

what does it feel like to live real life, to be real?
Not some facade on TV that no one can really feel



Peppermint said:


> MMMM WATCHA SAY
> MMMM THAT YOU ONLY MEANT WELL



GODDAMMIT


----------



## tumut (Feb 13, 2015)

And isn't this exactly. where. you'd. like. me?
I'm exactly where you'd like me, you know
Praying for love in a lap dance
And paying in naivety?
Oh, isn't this exactly. where. you'd. like. me?
I'm exactly where you'd like me, you know
Praying for love in a lap dance
And paying in naivety?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 14, 2015)

They took the credit for your second symphony
Rewritten by machine on new technology
And now I understand the problems you can see


Oh-a-oh
I met your children
Oh-a-oh
What did you tell them?

Video killed the radio star
Video kill the radio star

Pictures came and broke your heart 
Oh-a-a-a oh


----------



## azukitan (Feb 14, 2015)

_Share my life,
Take me for what I am.
'Cause I'll never change
All my colors for you.

Take my love,
I'll never ask for too much,
Just all that you are
And everything that you do~_


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2015)

'Bout the baddest girl I ever seen
Straight up out a movie scene
Who knew she was a drama queen
That'd turn my life to Stephen King's
Up late night like she on patrol
Checking everything like I'm on parole
I told her there's some things she don't need to know
She never let it go
Ok, Ok, Ok, Ok
You will never stop it now
You never stop it now
Ok, Ok, Ok
You will never stop it now
You need to drop it now
Drop it, drop it


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

The snow glows white on the mountain tonight
Not a footprint to be seen
A kingdom of isolation
And it looks like I'm the queen

The wind is howling like this swirling storm inside
Couldn't keep it in, heaven knows I've tried
Don't let them in, don't let them see
Be the good girl you always have to be
Conceal, don't feel, don't let them know
Well, now they know

Let it go, let it go
Can't hold it back anymore
Let it go, let it go
Turn away and slam the door
I don't care what they're going to say
Let the storm rage on
The cold never bothered me anyway


~


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 14, 2015)

_Miss your teeth dug in my shoulder,
As we rolled in early morning,
Miss your arm dying beneath me,
As I lay there, simply yawning

Please forget me, you were right dear
I am cold and self-involved
And though I'll miss you, recent lover
I am weak and therefore fold

Get distracted by my music,
Think of nothing else but art
I'll write my loneliness in poems,
If I can just think how to start

Dot my I's with eyebrow pencils,
Close my eyelids, hide my eyes,
I'll be idle in my ideals,
Think of nothing else but I_

(keaton Henson's _small hands_)


----------



## aliscka (Feb 14, 2015)

Waves in theta, slipping into dreams
Oh, I can feel, I can feel, I can feel the celestial beings

(Best Friend by Foster the People )


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not a fan of puppeteers,
but I've a nagging fear
Someone else is pulling at the strings
Something terrible is going down
through the entire town!
wreaking anarchy and all that it brings

I can't sit idly,
no I can't move at all!
I curse the name
the one behind it all

Discord, I'm howling at the moon,
And sleeping in the middle
of a summer afternoon
Discord, whatever did we do
to make you take our world away?
Discord, are we your prey alone?
Or are we just a stepping stone
for taking back the throne?
Discord, we won't take it any more,
so take your tyranny away!


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

Its the heart and the soul
and the body and the brain driving me insane
but the wind and the land
and the fire and rain always stay the same

Ai ai ai wanna roll with the wind
bringing distance to everything
ai ai ai whoa

Ai ai ai wanna sit by the fire
and glace at the pouring rain
ai ai ai ai ai ai


----------



## Beardo (Feb 14, 2015)

The beer I had for breakfast was a bottle of Mad Dog
and my 20/20 vision was 50% off

He said 
"Punch buggy red" and punched me right in my left eye
I said
"Don't you mean padiddle?" 
And I set his house on fire


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

I BELIEVE I CAN FLY~
I BELIEVE I CAN TOUCH THE SKY
I THINK ABOUT IT EVERY NIGHT AND DAY

(forgot the rest)


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

_"You are the angel glow that lights a star,
the dearest things I know are what you are."_


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

IM ON A BOAT 
IM ON A BOAT
TAKE A GOOD HARD LOOK


----------



## azukitan (Feb 17, 2015)

_Find yourself a girl, and settle down
Live a simple life in a quiet town

Steady as she goes (steady as she goes)
Steady as she goes (steady as she goes)
So steady as she goes_


----------



## Joy (Feb 17, 2015)

Stop playing games with my head
I don't wanna be a complex boy!
I can't tell if your serrrriousss
When your acting so delirious!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait a minute
Fill my cup put some liquor in it
Take a sip, sign a check
Julio! Get the stretch!
Ride to Harlem, Hollywood, Jackson, Mississippi
If we show up, we gon' show out
Smoother than a fresh jar o' Skippy


2 different song meheheh


----------



## Beardo (Feb 17, 2015)

You don't need treats
And you don't need tricks
You don't need treats
You don't need tricks
You don't need no Halloween
You don't need treats
You don't need tricks
And you don't need me

Me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Doesn't matter if it's a life
I wanted to hear that you didn't regret the days we spent
Just once is enough


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Feb 17, 2015)

If I'm not the one thing you can't stand to lose
If I'm not that arrow to the heart of you
If you don't get drunk on my kiss
If you think you can do better than this
Then I guess we're done
Let's not drag this on
Consider me gone


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 17, 2015)

it's like a paranoia looking over my back
it's like a whirlwind inside of head
it's like I can't stop what I'm hearing within
it's like the face inside is right beneath my skin..

i can't even get the lyrics right


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm Harry Potter, school is for losers, I'm totally awesome


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Because of this pride, because of this pride,
the words I couldn't say at first, I can finally say now.
Oh, oh, oh, oh, I love you. <3


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2015)

It's coming for me through the trees. Oh, help me, darling. Help me, please.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 17, 2015)

There's a God-awful ****ty feeling of dread in my heart,
Yeah, it's got a lot to do with haven't finished what I started;
And at any second now I think it all might fall apart,
'Cause there's a God-awful ****ty feeling of dread in my heart, yeah.

There's a devil in my brain with a pitchfork and a flame,
Yeah, he likes to poke around and he likes to tell me things
And whenever I begin to feel like I might be deranged
I remember there's a little ****ty devil in my brain, yeah.

Oh, I wonder what it's like to
Be the type who doesn't burn,
Yeah the kind who fights the good fight
Not the kind you find
Fisti-****ing-cuffing in the dirt.

There's a God-awful ****ty feeling of dread in my heart
And I can't seem to change my attitude but I can change my shirt,
'Cause you know, I actually at times I can be a good start,
But not today,
There's still a God-awful ****ty feeling of dread in my heart.


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2015)

the crux of the biscuit
is the apostrophe


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 17, 2015)

Darling, I will be loving you 'til we're 70
And baby my heart could still fall as hard at 23
And I'm thinking 'bout how people fall in love in mysterious ways
Maybe just the touch of a hand
Well, me... I fall in love with you every single day
And I just wanna tell you I am!


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2015)

i woke up like this


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2015)

Fruit salad, yummy yummy


----------



## Keitara (Feb 20, 2015)

London Bridge is falling down falling down falling down
London Bridge is falling down
my fair lady

built it up with .....


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 20, 2015)

Now that we're men, we got facial hair. Now that we're men, I changed my underwear.


----------



## littlem0kid (Feb 20, 2015)

_Do you still love me?
I am dying to know..
Or did you forget what we shared?
Out of sight
Out of mind 
I was never even there...~Pierce the Veil_


----------



## Leela (Feb 20, 2015)

_He sees you when you're sleeping...
He knows when you're awake..._


----------



## littlem0kid (Feb 20, 2015)

Leela said:


> _He sees you when you're sleeping...
> He knows when you're awake..._



About a week ago I had that and jingle bells stuck in my head lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was walking on the ground.
I didn't make a sound,
Then I turned around,
And I saw a clown.
Had a frown.
Stood on a mound.
Started barking like a hound.

When I came to what I found,
He showed me something that was round,
So we became great friends and
Late in life, he got sick...
I gave him some soup, but he got
Worse, and asked for it's purse.
It got it, but it was empty,
So it cried a plenty.
I wondered what to do.
I didn't know what to think,
So I got a drink.

And then I showed it
Something that was round,
And it died, smiled,
And fell on the ground.

Thinking back about those days
With the clown,
I get teary-eyed, and, and really snide.
I think, that deep down,
I hated that clown,
But not as much as Mr. Farr,
I'm going to go smoke a cigar.

I was walking on the ground,
I didn't make a sound
And then I turned around --
I saw a clown.

Clown.
Clowny Clown Clown.

Haha!
I hate you clown.
With your ugly frown.
Smiling lips.
Think I'll clip you across the nose, clown.
Haha.
And this cigar?
It'll get you far haha
Like Mr. Farr... Get it?
Haha Mr. Farr?

Clown.
Clown.

*cough cough* See what a cigar will do?

Haha.
Clown.
Ugly Clown.

Clowny Clown Clown by Crispin Glover.


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 20, 2015)

Waffles waffle swaffles waffles
waffles waffles waffles
waffles waffles waffles
waffles waffles waffles
waffles
waffles
waffles (waffles)
waffles
waffles
waffles(waffles)


----------



## fahmi (Feb 20, 2015)

Tonight the city is full of morgues
And all the toilets are overflowing
There's shopping malls
Coming out of the walls
As we walk out among the manure
That's why
I pay no mind
I pay no mind
I pay no mind
Give the finger to the rock 'n' roll singer
As he's dancing upon your paycheck
The sales climb high
Through the garbage-pail sky
Like a giant dildo crushing the sun
That's why
I pay no mind
Sleep in slime
I just got signed
So get out your lead-pipe pipe dreams
Get out your ten-foot flags
The insects are huge
And the poison's all been used
And the drugs won't kill your day job
Honey
That's why
I pay no mind
I pay no mind
I pay no mind
That's why
I pay no mind 
I pay no mind 
I pay no mind 
I pay no mind 
I pay no mind 
I pay no mind 
I pay no mind 
I pay no mind


----------



## Joy (Feb 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Waffles waffle swaffles waffles
> waffles waffles waffles
> waffles waffles waffles
> waffles waffles waffles
> ...



Teen titans go?
x]


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2015)

this is a story all about how my life got flipped turned upside down


----------



## Aradai (Feb 22, 2015)

_I'm so scared, I just can't go anymore.
I keep patching my roof up.
Still, the rain falls on my side of the door._


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2015)

my persuasion can build a nation endless power with our love we can devour

you'll do anything for me


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

I know perfectly well I'm not where I should be...
I've been very aware you've been patient with me...
Every time we break up, you bring back your love to me...
And after all I've done to you...
How can it be? You...
Still believe in me...

You Still Believe in Me by The Beach Boys <3


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

Let's have a kai kai

We're gonna have a kai kai


----------



## Aradai (Feb 23, 2015)

there's a drumming noise inside my head that starts when you're around.
i swear that you could hear it, it makes such an all mighty sound.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

Tall and tan and young and lovely, the girl from Ipanema goes walking
And when she passes, each one she passes goes - ah
When she walks, she's like a samba that swings so cool and sways so gentle
That when she passes, each one she passes goes - ooh
(Ooh) But I watch her so sadly, how can I tell her I love her
Yes I would give my heart gladly,
But each day, when she walks to the sea
She looks straight ahead, not at me
Tall, and tan, and young, and lovely, the girl from Ipanema goes walking
And when she passes, I smile - but she doesn't see (doesn't see)
(She just doesn't see, she never sees me, ...)


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh my love
I'm all yours
And there will never be another one
‘cause I'm eternally yours


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

I wanna be the very best
there ever was ~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

where are all the magic colours, that used to light my way
where are all the magic colours, i must find those rainbows of yesterday


----------



## desy (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm never what I like, I'm double-sided, and I just can't hide, I kind of like it when I make you cry.
I've got Semi-Automatic stuck in my head.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

There's a moment in my mind
I scribbled and erased a thousand times
Like a letter never written or sent
These conversations with the dead
I used to be a sentimental guy
Now I'm haunted by the left unsaid

I never thought so much could change

Little things you said or did
are part of me, come out from time to time
Probably no one I know now would notice

But I never thought so much could change

You drifted far away
Far away it seems
Time has stopped, the clock keeps going

People talkin' and I'm watching
As flashes of their faces go black and white
And fade to yellow in a box in an attic
But I never thought so much
Could change, now I don't miss anyone
I don't miss anything
What a shame cause I used to be a sentimental guy


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Starry, starry night
Flaming flowers that brightly blaze
Swirling clouds in violet haze
Reflect in Vincent's eyes of china blue
Colors changing hue
Morning fields of amber grain
Weathered faces lined in pain
Are soothed beneath the artist's loving hand


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I wish they all could be California giiiiiirrrrrrrlllllllssssss~


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

It started with a phone I stupidly answered
You said you got my number from one of the dancers
You waited right outside, you had something of mine
But then I saw your eyes, your crazy eyes

Now you’ve got me into something very sick and twisted
An evil kind of game I didn’t know existed
You travel overseas to terrorise me
And I don’t understand, why can’t you let me be?

Believe me when I say, you stupid fool
You’re scaring me to death, that’s not cool
Why won’t you leave me alone? Just leave me alone
You’re crazy, leave me alone

I’m begging you to stop and think this through
It’s time you started playing with someone new
Why won’t you leave me alone? Just leave me alone
You’re crazy, leave me alone

You’re scaring mom and dad, scaring off my girlfriend
You’re waiting by my door early in the morning
I’ve told you many times, don’t follow me at night
You’re poisoning my life, just tell my why

Believe me when I say, you stupid fool
You’re scaring me to death, that’s not cool
Why won’t you leave me alone? Just leave me alone
You’re crazy, leave me alone

I’m begging you to stop and think this through
It’s time you started playing with someone new
Why won’t you leave me alone? Just leave me alone
You’re crazy, leave me alone

Believe me when I say, you stupid fool
You’re scaring me to death, that’s not cool
Why won’t you leave me alone? Just leave me alone
You’re crazy, leave me alone

I’m begging you to stop and think this through
It’s time you started playing with someone new
Why won’t you leave me alone? Just leave me alone
You’re crazy, leave me alone


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

And I wonder day to day.
I don't like you anyway.
I don't need your **** today.
You're pathetic in your own way.

I feel for you
(better ****in go away).
I will behave.
Better ****in go away.
I'm doing the best I ever did.
I'm doing the best that I can.
I'm doing the best I ever did.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh, I never done this before
Never wanna do this again
Wrong turn on a dusty road
I did it to myself, I can't pretend
Well, I learned just a little too late
Good God, I must've been blind
'Cause she got me for everything, everything, everything, alright

Like my daddy I'm a gambling man
Never been afraid to roll the dice
But when I put my bet on her
Little Miss Snake eyes ruined my life
She better sleep with one eye open
Better make sure to lock her doors
'Cause once I get my hands on her, Imma oh

Natalie ‒ she ran away with all my money
And she did it for fun
Natalie ‒ she's probably out there thinking it's funny
Telling everyone


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

♪♫ Don't stop looking for love. It can be found in the strangest places. ♪♫


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

She's my girl and I'm good to my baby, good to my baby and I know she's happy with meeeeee~


----------



## Beardo (Feb 25, 2015)

Think of me
Anyway you want
I can be
The problem if that's easier
In your head
Move the pieces around
Things I've said
Turn the memory upside down

And it makes it better I know
But sometimes it's hard to swallow

In time I will fade away
In time I won't hear what you say
In time, but time takes time you know

Tell your friends
The things they wanna hear and see
Start the drums
Band against the enemy

And in time I will fade away
In time I won't care what you say
In time, but time takes time you know

In your head
Move the pieces round
Things I've said
Turn the memory upside down

It might make it better, I know
But sometimes it's hard to swallow

In time I will fade away
In time I won't care what you say
In time, but time takes time you know
Time takes time you know


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Today, surely, somewhere in this city
Two people will meet and look into each others’ eyes
And the curtains open violently


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2015)

A child asks his mother "Do you love me?"
and it really means "Will you protect me?"
His mother answers "Yes I love you"
and it really means "You've been a good boy"
And as the years go by
True love will never die


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You don't know anything.
No.
You don't know anything, about me.

I can't wait to see your face, 
when I make it without you.
Nothing seems to go
your way. You'll never amount to
****!


----------



## Aradai (Feb 25, 2015)

I hate the beach but I stand in California with my toes in the sand.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

♪♫ 'Cause you're the apple to my pie. You're the straw to my berry.. ♪♫


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2015)

So goodnight cruel world, I’ll see you in the morning
Huh I’ll see you in the morning
This is way too much, I need a moment


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Now I ain't sayin she a gold digga, but she ain't messin with no broke n****s


----------



## Aradai (Feb 26, 2015)

It's you, it's you, it's all for you, everything I do.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

You say, we've made it
We already know
Too late, we got it
We’re still in the show
Makeup, and only believe what you see
Wake up, someone else is all you can be


----------



## milkyi (Feb 26, 2015)

Sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex, sex Yeah
If history could set you free (from who you were supposed to be)
If sex in our society (didn't tell a guy who he should be)
'Cause all my life I've tried to fight what history has given me


----------



## Beardo (Feb 27, 2015)

Like an echo pedal, you're repeating yourself
You know it all by heart
Why are you standing in one place?
Born to blossom, bloom to perish

Your moment will run out
'Cause of your sex chromosome
I know it's so messed up how our society all thinks (for sure)
Life is short, you're capable (uh huh)
Oh, oh oh


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Oretachi wa family
shinseki ja nakute
 kyoudai janai
oretachi wa family~


----------



## Beardo (Feb 27, 2015)

Save some cigarettes
Stealin' munchies cause we can
Punk rock, gutter whore
tatted up my arm is sore


----------



## zelorm (Feb 27, 2015)

To Moscow I came seeking fortune But they?re making me work til I?m dead The bourgeoisie have it so easy The Tsar?s putting gold on his bread The people of Moscow are hungry But think what a feast there could be If we could create a socialist state That cared for the people like me:

I am the man who arranges the blocks That descend upon me from up above. They come down and I spin them around Til they fit in the ground like hand in glove. Sometimes it seems that to move blocks is fine And the lines will be formed as they fall -Then I see that I have misjudged it! I should not have nudged it after all. Can I have a long one please? Why must these infernal blocks tease?

I am the man who arranges the blocks That continue to fall from up above. Come Muscovite! Let the workers unite! A collective regime of peace and love. I work so hard in arranging the blocks But the landlord and taxman bleed me dry But the workers will rise! We will not compromise For we know that the old regime must die. Long live Lenin, kill the tsar! We salute the sickle and star!

I am the man who arranges the blocks That continue to fall from up above. The food on your plate now belongs to the state A collective regime of peace and love. I have no choice in arranging the blocks Under Bolshevik rule, what they say goes. The rule of the game is we all are the same And my blocks must create unbroken rows. Long live Stalin! He loves you! Sing these words, or you know what he?ll do...

I am the man who arranges the blocks That are made by the men in Kazakhstan. They come two weeks late and they don?t tessellate But we?re working to Stalin?s five year plan. I am the man who arranges the tanks That will make all the Nazis keep away The Fuhrer is dead, and Europe is Red! Let us point all our guns at the USA. We shall live forever more! We can start a nuclear war!

I am the man who arranges the blocks That are building a highly secret base. Hip hip hurrah for the USSR! We are sending our men to outer space. I work so hard in arranging the blocks But each night I go home to my wife in tears -What?s the point of it all, when you?re building a wall And in front of your eyes it disappears? Pointless work for pointless pay This is one game I shall not play.

I am the man who arranges the blocks! But tomorrow I think I?ll stay in bed. The winter is cold, I?ve got plenty of gold And I?m standing in line for a loaf of bread Maybe we?d be better off If we brought down Gorbachev

I am the man who arranges the blocks That continue to fall from up above. The markets are free! So much money for me! Tell me, why should I care for peace and love? The markets are free! So much money for me! Tell me, why should I care for peace and love? Peace and love, peace and love!

And now the wall is down, the Marxists frown There?s foreign shops all over town When in Red Square, well don?t despair There?s Levi?s and McDonald?s there The US gave us crystal meth And Yeltsin drank himself to death But now that Putin?s put the boot in, Who?ll get in our way?

So we reject free enterprise And once again the left will rise. Prepare the flags to be unfurled For we?re seceding from the world: We shall regain the Georgian soil We shall obtain the Arctic oil We shall arrange the blocks and toil
Forever and a day

Game over


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

_In the crowd alone
And every second passing reminds me I’m not home
Bright lights and city sounds are ringing like a drone
Unknown, unknown

Oh, glazed eyes, empty hearts
Buying happy from shopping carts
Nothing but time to kill
Sipping life from bottles
Tight skin, bodyguards
Gucci down the boulevard
Cocaine, dollar bills
And...

My happy little pill
Take me away
Dry my eyes
Bring colour to my skies
My sweet little pill
Take my hunger
Light within
Numb my skin_


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Binkusu no sake wo
todoke ni yuku yo
umikaze kimakase namimakase
shio no mukou de 
yuuhi mo sawagu
sora nya 
wa wo kaku tori no uta


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

*****es ain't **** but ho's and tricks

lick on these nuts and suck the ****


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

four letter words

are my favorite words


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

hateshinaku tooi sora ni
arigato no kimochi dake
todoku youni ryoute hirogete warau~


----------



## Aradai (Mar 1, 2015)

Boy you're so crazy, baby, I love you forever not maybe.
You are my one true love, you are my one true love.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

age ain't nothin but a thang


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 1, 2015)

If this is it
Don't bother cause this love is a lie
I'm a chemical kid, you're a mechanical bride


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, it's the whole thing...

It's Raining Tacos!
From out of the sky!
Tacos!
No need to ask why!
Just open your mouth,
and close your eyes!
Its raining tacos!
raining tacos
Out on the street.
Tacos.
All you can eat.
Lettuce and shell,
Cheese and meat,
It's raining tacos!
Yum, yum, yum yum yumitty yum!
It's like a dreeeeaaaam!!
Yum, yum, yum yum yumitty yum!
Bring your sour creeeaaaam!!
-
Shell
Meat
Lettuce
Cheese
Shell
Meat
Lettuce
Cheese
Shell
Meat
Lettuce
Cheese cheese cheese cheese

It's raining tacos!
ooooooooh
Raining tacos!
ooooooooh
Raining tacos!
ooooh ooh ooooh
It's raining tacos,
raining tacos!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

ikuze shining running forever
mae tsukisusumu no sa 
kawaru koto no nai 
kizuna wa kitto 
yume no hate terashidasu
wake upp wake up wake up hearttt beattt
we aree the one
go ahead
yeahhhh rock n roll c:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 2, 2015)

Wherever you are I always make you smile
Wherever you are I'm always by your side
Whatever you say キミを想う気持ち I promise you forever, right now


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 2, 2015)

Everytime I try to fly I fall
Without my wings, I feel so small.
I guess I need you, baby.
And everytime I see you in my dreams, 
I see your face..it's haunting me. 
I guess I need you, baby.


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 2, 2015)

Can't get no job, can you spare a dime?
Just one more hit, and I'll be fine


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2015)

I know exactly what you're thinking
But I swear this time I will not let you down
I'm not as selfish as I used to be
That was a part of me that never made me proud
Right now I think I would try anything
Anything at all to keep you satisfied


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Because they took our love and they filled it up
Filled it up with Novocaine and now I’m just numb
Now I’m just numb
And don't mind me, I’m just a son of a gun
So don’t stop, don’t stop until your heart goes numb
Now I’m just numb
I don’t feel a thing for you


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

IF U WANNA B MY LOVER U GOTTA GET WITH MY FRIENDS


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2015)

Fighting evil by Moonlight
Winning Love by daylight
Never running from a real fight
She is the one named Sailor Moon!

She will never turn her back on a friend
She is always there to defend
She is the one on whom we depend 
She is the one named Sailorrrr...
Sailor Venus!
Sailor Mercury!
Sailor Mars!
Sailor Jupiter!
With secret powers all so new to her
She is the one named Sailor Moon!

*instrumental break*

Fighting evil by moonlight
Winning love by daylight
Never running from a real fight 
She is the one named Sailor Moon!
She is the one...
Sailor Moon!

*cries please help me lol*


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Dare me to jump off this Jersey bridge?
I bet you've never had a Friday night like this
Keep it up, keep it up, let's raise our hands
I take a look up at the sky and I see
Red for the cancer
Red for the wealthy
Red for the drink that's mixed with suicide
Everything's red

Please won't you push me for the last time
Let's scream until there's nothing left
So sick of playing, I don't want this anymore
The thought of you's no ****ing fun
You wanna martyr?
I'll be one
Because enough's enough,  we're done
You told me think about it, well I did
Now I don't wanna feel a thing anymore
I'm tired of begging for the things that I want
I'm over sleeping like a dog on the floor


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in the kitchen making the dinner that I know you like
And I've been cleaning this damn house all day and all night
But you don't pay me no attention Stanley
I'm needing your attention baby
Just show me some appreciation
Or maybe take a ***** to dinner


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

February's been so lonely.
It's been so long, since I felt you.
I could care less if I deserve this.
I won't survive the sting inflicted.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

i can slay my own dragons
i can dream my own dreams
my knight in shining armor is me


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Honey just put your sweet lips on my lips
We should just kiss like real people do


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

"I can't face myself, when I wake up and look inside a mirror.

And I'm out of reason to believe in me. I'm out of trying to get by.

I don't belong here, and I'm not well."


----------



## tsimehcla (Mar 8, 2015)

"Some legends are told
Some turn to dust or to gold
But you will remember me
Remember me for centuries"


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2015)

Sue, I got the job. We'll buy the house. You'll need to rest, but now we'll make it.


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

here in my car i feel safest of all
i can lock all my doors, that's the only way to live
in cars


----------



## GoldWatson (Mar 10, 2015)

_I wanna be the very best,
Like no one ever was.
To catch them is my real test,
To train them is my cause.

I will travel across the land,
Searching far and wide.
Each Pokemon to understand
The power that's inside

Pokemon, (gotta catch them all) its you and me
I know its my destiny
Pokemon, oh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend

Pokemon, (gotta catch them all) a heart so true
Our courage will pull us through
You teach me and I'll teach you
(Po-ke-mon) Gotta catch 'em all

Every challenge along the way
With courage I will face
I will battle every day
To claim my rightful place

Come with me, the time is right
There's no better team
Arm in arm we'll win the fight
It's always been our dream

Pokemon!

(Gotta catch 'em all)

It's you and me
I know it's my destiny

Pokemon!

Oh, you're my best friend,
In a world we must defend.

Pokemon!

A heart so true.
Our courage will pull us through.
You teach me and I'll teach you.

Pokemon!

(Gotta catch 'em all)x5

Pokemon!

It's you and me
I know it's my destiny

Pokemon!

Oh, you're my best friend,
In a world we must defend.

Pokemon!

A heart so true.
Our courage will pull us through.
You teach me and I'll teach you.

POKEMON!
Gotta catch'em all!!
Gotta catch'em all!!
POKEMON!!!


_


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 10, 2015)

What would Brian Boitano do if he was here right now?


----------



## Joy (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll swim and sail on savage seas
With never a fear of drowning
And gladly ride the waves of life
If you would marry me
No scorching sun nor freezing cold
Will stop me (on my journey, sorry!)
If you will promise me your heart

And love
And love me for eternity
My dearest one, my darling dear
Your mighty words astound me
But I've no need for mighty deeds
When I feel your arms around me

But I would bring you rings of gold
I'd even sing you poetry (oh, would you?)
And I would keep you from all harm
If you would stay beside me

I have no use for rings of gold
I care not for your poetry
I only want your hand to hold

I only want you near me

To love and kiss to sweetly hold
For the dancing and the dreaming
Through all life's sorrows
And delights
I'll keep your laugh inside me
I'll swim and sail a savage seas
With never a fear of drowning
I'd gladly ride the waves so white
And you will marry me!
(Eee I'm still going, I'm done!)


----------



## meenz (Mar 10, 2015)

_I will never believe in anything again
I will never believe in anything again
Though change will come
Oh, change will come
I will never believe in anything again_


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 11, 2015)

This was a triumph!
I'm making a note here:
Huge success!

It's hard to overstate
my satisfaction.

Aperture Science:
We do what we must
because we can
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.

But there's no sense crying
over every mistake.
You just keep on trying
'til you run out of cake.
And the science gets done.
And you make a neat gun
for the people who are
still alive.

I'm not even angry...
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart,
and killed me.

And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because
I was so happy for you!

Now, these points of data
make a beautiful line.
And we're out of beta.
We're releasing on time!
So I'm GLaD I got burned!
Think of all the things we learned!
for the people who are
still alive.

Go ahead and leave me...
I think I'd prefer to stay inside...
Maybe you'll find someone else
to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa?
That was a joke. Ha Ha. Fat Chance!

Anyway this cake is great!
It's so delicious and moist!

Look at me: still talking
when there's science to do!
When I look out there,
it makes me glad I'm not you.

I've experiments to run.
There is research to be done.
On the people who are
still alive.
And believe me I am
still alive.
I'm doing science and I'm
still alive.
I feel fantastic and I'm
still alive.
While you're dying I'll be
still alive.
And when you're dead I will be
still alive

Still alive.

Still alive.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> This was a triumph!
> I'm making a note here:
> Huge success!
> 
> ...



Ellen McLain slays.


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

The clouds are really cheap
The way I seen 'em thru the ports
Of which there is a half-a-dozen
On the base of my resorz
You wouldn't think I'd have too many
Since I never cared for sports
But I'm never really lonely
In my Excentrifugal Forz

There's always Korla Plankton
Him 'n me can play the blues
An' then I'll watch him buff that
Tiny ruby that he use
He'll straighten up his turban
An' eject a little ooze
Along a one-celled Hammond Organism
Underneath my shoes
An' then I'll call PUP TENTACLE
I'll ask him how's his chin
I'll fine out
How the future is
Because that's where he's been
His little feet got long 'n flexible
An' suckers fell right in
The time he crossed the line
From LATER ON to WAY BACK WHEN


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

If there's a God
He's laughing at us and our football team
Effington could be a wonderful f'ing place
I can see it from the highway and I'm wondering
Are they f'ing in their yards, f'ing in their cars
F'ing in the trailers and the back roads and the parking lots of Effington
Making my way to normal, Illinois
Maybe I should ditch this little white rental on the interstate
And start a new f'ing life in Effington
I could change my name, grow a beard, start a family
Or I could just keep on moving on, moving on
Moving on, moving on, not stop 'til I get to normal
I want to live in Effington
I want to die there too
Please bury me in Effington
In Effington, in Effington, oh


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

And never did I think that I
Would be caught in the way you got me
Push another girl aside and just give in

Girls love girls and boys (sophisticated, manipulated)


About me tbh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

*+GoldWatson*

Well I for one
Don't have a doubt
These vermin must
Be stomped right out

I second that!
They've got to go
These bats! They've got
To hit the road


----------



## Moddie (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm a mess, such a wreck, don’t forget about it. 
I drag myself through the dirt just to feel a little closer to the ground, 
Because I've always had my head up in the clouds. 
Take a second and look down, 
I've got my name on a string, 
Tangled up in lights, despite the fact that they are working. 
I live my life on the line to find a way to be unforgettable. 


Don’t fix it if it hasn’t broken yet! 
Don’t regret it if it hasn’t happened yet! 
So let’s GO! A tiny spark to set it off! 
And EXPLODE! 
Ignite the dark, illuminate the unknown, 
But since your heads in the clouds, the best advice I found is don’t look down.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not a river or a giant bird 
That soars to the sea
And if I'm never tied to anything
I'll never be free

I wanted magic shows and miracles
Mirages to touch
I wanted such a little thing from life
I wanted so much
I never came close, my love
We never came near
It never was there
I think it was here

They showed me crimson, gold and lavender
A shining parade
But there's no color I can have on earth
That won't finally fade
When I wanted worlds to paint 
And costumes to wear
I think it was here
'Cause it never was there

I wanted magic shows and miracles
Mirages to touch
I wanted such a little thing from life
I wanted so much


----------



## Joy (Mar 13, 2015)

If that's not love then what is?
If that's not friendship then what is?
If that's not music then what is?

We've got the music in our blood
Magic seasons and then we're done
Magical feeling has begun
Magical feeling has begun

Before you know it we are there
On top of the world it seems
I don't know who or why or where
But I can still hear the music
If that's not love then what is?
If that's not friendship then what is?
If that not music then what is?

We've got the music in our blood
Magic seasons and then we're done
Magical feeling has begun
Magical feeling has begun

Before you know it we are there
On top of the world it seems
I don't know who or why or where

But I can still hear the music
If that's not love then what is?
If that's not friendship then what is?
If that's not music then what is?
If that's not music then what is?
If that's not music then what is?
If that's not music then what is?
If that's not music then what is?
If that's not music then what is?
If that's not music then what is?


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know but I been told
The world outside is, oh so cold (So Cold!)
Late at night when you're alone
Do you think about me now that I'm gone?
When I'm on the road I often dream
And think of you (You know I'm thinking of you)
Girl, I hope that you do too

lalala <3


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 14, 2015)

_Like "I love you the most in the world"
Like "I don't need anything but you"
Like "You're the reason I'm alive"
I absolutely can't say those things to you for now, fake it

I want to be the best, I want to be number one
Hey, pay a little more attention to me; I want to catch your interest

But I'm still trying to be tough and go for it just a little bit
With these unfortunate results, I've got no time to feel down

(Don't ruin it) Choosing my timing
(Look at me) Boldly closing the distance
(Get moving) I've got to put it into words
(This feeling) I don't have a choice now, but...

Like "I love you the most in the world"
Like "I don't need anything but you"
Like "You're the reason I'm alive"
I absolutely can't say those things to you for now, fake it

You're really popular, and I want to be special to you
Hey, stay with me a little longer, just the two of us tonight

(Don't ruin it) Choosing my timing
(Look at me) Boldly closing the distance
(Get moving) I've got to put it into words
(This feeling) I don't have a choice now, but...

Like "I love you the most in the world"
Like "I don't need anything but you"
Like "You're the reason I'm alive"
I absolutely can't say those things to you for now, fake it_


----------



## ethre (Mar 14, 2015)

Forced out from the world, on top of an unbelievably thin needle
I catch my balance, the tip of my finger touches you, I know I'm not alone
With the single bent wing we were given

Eeeek, this song was stuck in my head for the past week ox


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

Let your hair down, have one more round 
Drink 'til you believe it
Sloppy Kisses , Dirty Wishes, Baby this is living


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

[sexy saxophone noises]


----------



## friedegg (Mar 14, 2015)

you can stand under my umbrella-ella-ella-ella

why have I got this song stuck in my head I don't really know


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

_Uh, sama lama duma lama You assuming im a human
What I got to do to get it through you that im super human
Innovative and Im made of Rubber
So that anything you say is ricochetin' off of me and It'll glue to you

Im never stating more than ever demonstrating
How to give a mother f****** audience a feeling like it's levatating
Never fading, All the haters forever waiting 
For the day they can Say I fell Off, They'd be celebrating
Cause' I know the way to get them motivated
I make elevating music
You make elevator music_

I have this stuck because I can rap it B)

Eminem-Rap God


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

i'm in love with a TV star
she drove me home in her Lexus car
Like her dog but I don't want watch her show
spend my time with the radio

seen her dancin on the sunset strip
bell-bottom jeans and her curvy hips
seen her sittin there with her boyfriend
good lookin fellow but he's lookin kinda thin

CHRistiinaaa la la la la


----------



## Zane (Mar 22, 2015)

how can you discover what's already there
by definition you "become aware"
the greatest country in the history of man
was here long before your colonies began


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

"I can say I'm happy, just don't know what it feels like. 'Cause you know, you mean so much to me, even though, you don't give a **** about me, and I saw it comin', but I did nothing, 'cause you know, I don't give a **** about me."


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 23, 2015)

Zane said:


> [sexy saxophone noises]



yes this
(i have careless whisper sax on)


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 23, 2015)

It's been a long day,
and all I've got to say is make it strong
It's been a long day,
and all I've got to say is I've been wrong
So take a leave of absence,
tell me you'll be gone,
I don't want to see your face

It's been a long day and I just want to hide away

It's been a long week,
and all the lines come down heavy on me
It's been a long week,
and I'm finally feeling like it's okay to break
into a thousand pieces
no one can replace
only I can find my way

It's been a long day, and I just want to hide away


_Been A Long Day ~ Rosi Golan_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh potatoes, and molasses, if you want some then oh just ask us, they're warm and soft like puppies in socks, filled with cream and candy rocks, oh potatoes, and molasses, so much sweeter than algebra classes, if your tummies grumblin' and your mouth starts mumblin', there's just one thing to keep your brain from crumblin'! Oh potatoes and molasses, if you can't see 'em put on your glasses, they're shiny and large like a fisherman's barge, you know you ate enough when you start seeing stars. Oh potatoes and molasses, it's the only thing left on your task list, they're short and stout and make everyone SHOUT for potatoooes ANNNNNNND molasses! Oh potatoooooes annnnnnnnd-


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

_This is garnet
back together
and we're never goin down to the hands of the likes of you
because im so much better
and every part of me is sayin go get her
we aint gonna follow your rules
just come at us without ny of your fancy tools
lets go jusr me and you, lets go just one on two
_


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 23, 2015)

_I've lost myself along with everyone else
And now the safest place is here in my head
But I've been left on my own to survive
But I'm wishing I was dead_


----------



## locker (Mar 23, 2015)

You got that James Dean daydream look in your eye
And I got that red lip classic thing that you like
And when we go crashing down, we come back every time
'Cause we never go out of style
We never go out of style


----------



## Beardo (Mar 23, 2015)

A long time ago, a lady who's name was Carmen

Drove a man wild until he was out of control

I truly believe that I am a modern day Carmen

In spite of the fact I do not habla Espa?ol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2015)

HEY!
I feel good
I knew that I would
I feel good
I knew that I would
So good
So good I gotta yell
HEY!!!


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2015)

no inspiration left to do your best when nobody hates you more than your reflection


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 27, 2015)

At the Gala
All the royals
They will meet Fair Rarity

They will see I'm
Just as regal at the Gala
(At the Gala)
I will find him
My Prince Charming
And how gallant he will be

He will treat me like a lady
Tonight at the Galaaaaaa~
(This is what we've
Waited for to
Have the best night ever

Each of us will
Live our dreams
Tonight at the Gala
At the Gala)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

I Don't know how much I can take
The secret thoughts inside me wake
I've lost what was within me
Oh sweet insanity


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

If it hadn't been for Cotton-Eye Joe
I'd been married a long time ago
Where did you come from, where did you go?
Where did you come from, Cotton-Eye Joe?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

"Black eyes filled with the love.
She wrote, "I'm not insane.
I'm sorry. I have to go."
And these walls are painted red.
She put a bullet in her head.
Goodbye. Goodbye. Goodbye.
Goodbye is all she said!
So, what's killing you.
Is it the demon inside?
Look out you're turning blue.
A suffocating lie.
You're all I've got."


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

Shout through the cracks of the earthquake
my body's moving into retrograde
I'm feeling loose feeling untamed
and you're the dynamite in my chains
deep in the trench of the crossfire
you shot me down from the live wire
I'm still lost in your love game
you beat me cheek to cheek and now I can't play


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 29, 2015)

Will you still love me
When I'm no longer young and beautiful?
Will you still love me
When I got nothing but my aching soul?
I know you will, I know you will
I know that you will
Will you still love me when I'm no longer beautiful?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Will you still love me
> When I'm no longer young and beautiful?
> Will you still love me
> When I got nothing but my aching soul?
> ...



love this song
love the movie


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

This is how it ends, never meant to hurt you
I'm a pretty mess and I don't deserve you
I ran out of time and second chances
Sorry couldn't build your white picket fences
And I only got myself to blame
'Cause every time I see you, it's like all I am is see-through
We were everything I know it, don't wanna miss it, record it
I adore you
The falling out was easy, but I hate that you don't need me
And it gets so hard to speak, every time you get to me
'Cause I adore you


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

The Shankill butchers ride toni-ight, so you'd better shut your windows tight, they're sharpening their cleavers and their kni-ifes, and taking all their whiskey by the pint. Cause everybody knows, if you don't, mind your mothers words, a wicked wind will blow, your ribbons from your curls, everybody moan, everybody, shake. The Shankill butchers wanna' catch you, awake.

They used to be just like me and you, they used to be sweet little boys, but something went horribley askew, now killing is their only source of joy...Cause everybody knows, that if you don't, mind your mother's words, a wicked wind will blow, your ribbons from your curls, everybody moan, everybody, shake. The Shankill butchers wanna' catch you, awake

The Shankill butchers on the rise, their waiting till the dead of night, they're picking at their fingers with their knives, and wiping off their cleavers on their thighs, cause everybody knows, that if you don't, mind your mothers words, a wicked wind will blow, your ribbons from your curls, everybody moan, everybody, shake. The Shankill butchers wanna' cut you, the Shankill butchers wanna catch you, awake, awake, awake.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

*PON PON 
WAY WAY WAY
PON
WAY
WAY
PON
WAY
WAY 
PON *​


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

The sex is in the heel even if you break it
The sex is in the heel, honey you can't fake it
Jack it up 'cause I'm no flat tire
Mack it up six inches higher
The sex is in the heel so just embrace it
From London to Milan
Stilettos are an ism
In red and neon life
Gimme Jimmy Choo, Choo, Choo, Choo, Choo, shoes
New York, Paris, Hong Kong
Live it like an ism
Seduction amplified
The heel is the transmission


----------



## Joy (Mar 29, 2015)

Two people,
Together forever,
Security in life
Someone to love ya,
Instead of being all alone,
Such a lonely existence - I'd kill myself!

T is for the way you take my breath away
I is for the way I like it when you take my breath away
N is for noone else takes my breath away
and A is for Asthma that is a disease that takes people's breath away!



Bobs burger ftw~!


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

_I don't know where you're going
But do you got room for one more troubled soul?
I don't know where I'm going
But I don't think I'm coming home and I said
I'll check in tomorrow if I don't wake up dead
This is the road to ruin
And we're starting at the end_


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't want to lose myself
I don't even know how to not be my own enemy
I don't want to lose my head
I don't even know where to run from my own memories

I was just a boy back then
Growing in the midst of a lion's den
Everything I said was a fiction
Who would even listen
I don't really need no friends

Tell me why every time I look in my eyes
All of the things I've always hated in myself come alive
I'm looking up and down
Feeling I could die
All of the things I'm feeling inside my beating heart feed my head lies


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

You know why
I'm gonna be yours tonight
We're gonna oooh-aaah
FYI
We're gonna be up all night
I'll see you later
Call me, you know my number


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

"Another loose canon gone bipolar.

I created the sound of madness
Wrote the book on pain.
Somehow I'm still here to explain
That the darkest hour never comes in the night.
You can sleep with a gun
But when you gonna wake up 
and fight
For yourself?"


----------



## kassie (Mar 29, 2015)

AHM GOHNA SWEEN

FRAHNA CHEHNDOLEE
FRAHNA CHEHNDOLEE


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2015)

azukitan said:


> You know why
> I'm gonna be yours tonight
> We're gonna oooh-aaah
> FYI
> ...



utada hikaru is beautiful! <3 merry christmas mr. lawrence is a fave.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

taesaek said:


> utada hikaru is beautiful! <3 merry christmas mr. lawrence is a fave.



Yay! We have another Utada Hikaru fan in the hizzouse 8D


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 30, 2015)

"I thought of angels choking on their halos, getting drunk on rose water.
See how dirty I can get them pulling out their fragile teeth, and clip their tiny wings.
Anything you say can and will be held against you, so only say my name, it will be held against you."

also,

"Mom, please wake up, dads with a slut.
Your son is smoking cannabis.
NOONE ever listens, this wallpaper glistens, don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen."


IF YOU CAN NAME EITHER OF THESE I WILL LITERALLY MARRY YOU.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

this song is always on my mind

"regrets collect like old friends
here to relive your darkest moments
I can see no way, I can see no way
and all of the ghouls come out to play
and every demon wants his pound out flesh
but I like to keep somethings to my self
I like to keep my issues drawn
its always darkest before the dawn"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

selcouth said:


> AHM GOHNA SWEEN
> 
> FRAHNA CHEHNDOLEE
> FRAHNA CHEHNDOLEE



AHM GAHNA LIII LAHK TMORO DOZEN EGGSITS LAHKI DOZEN EGGSITSSSSS

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> this song is always on my mind
> 
> "regrets collect like old friends
> here to relive your darkest moments
> ...



honestly one of those songs I get so hardcore into when I sing it. No lies.

AND I'VE BEEN A FOOOL AND I'VE BEEN BA-LIND, AND I COULD NEVER LEAVE THE PAST BE-HIND, I CAN SEE NO WAY I CAN SEE NO WAY!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

"Shot through the heart, and you're to blame! You give love a bad name!"


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 30, 2015)

"Five Nights At Freddy's"

We're waiting every night
to finally roam and invite
newcomers to play with us
for many years we've been all alone

We're forced to be still and play
The same songs we've known since that day
An imposter took our life away
Now we're stuck here to decay

Please let us get in!
don't lock us away!
We're not like what you're thinking

We're poor little souls
who have lost all control
and we're forced here to take that role

We've been all alone
Stuck in our little zone
Since 1987

Join us, be our friend
or just be stuck and defend
after all you only got

Five Nights at Freddy's
Is this where you want to be
I just don't get it
Why do you want to stay
[x2]

We're really quite surprised
We get to see you another night
You should have looked for another job
you should have said to this place good-bye

It's like there's so much more
Maybe you've been in this place before
We remember a face like yours
You seem acquainted with those doors

Please let us get in!
don't lock us away!
We're not like what you're thinking

We're poor little souls
who have lost all control
and we're forced here to take that role

We've been all alone
Stuck in our little zone
Since 1987

Join us, be our friend
or just be stuck and defend
after all you only got

Five Nights at Freddy's
Is this where you want to be
I just don't get it
Why do you want to stay
[x2]


----------



## matt (Mar 30, 2015)

My heart skips-skips-skips-skips-skips-skips a beat.

[Verse 1:]
I can see you're not yourself
Even when you're here with me
I know that you're somewhere else

So put another record on
Kiss and leave me on
Nothing really matters when we're dancing
Listen to the same sad song playing on repeat
'Cause every time we come this close, my heart skips, skips a beat

[Chorus:]
So come on, spin me around
Now I don't wanna go home
Cause when you hold me like this you know my heart skips, skips a beat
I know I should, but I can't leave it alone
And when you hold me like this that's when my heart skips, skips a beat
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh

[Verse 2:]
So hung up
We can't let go
If you really have to leave
One more time just move me slow

So put another record on
Play it on repeat,
Nothing really matters when we're dancing
Cause all you ever need to know, is what you do to me,
And every time you hold me close, my heart skips, skips a beat

[Chorus:]
So come on, spin me around
Now I don't wanna go home
Cause when you hold me like this you know my heart skips, skips a beat
I know I should, but I can't leave it alone
And when you hold me like this that's when my heart skips, skips a beat
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh

[Rap: Rizzle Kicks or Chiddy Bang (US)]
Rizzle Kicks, Yeah
At the start of the night I was like, what?
Let's have a team talk,
Playing with this lady isn't something I'd agree for,
Flaps keep going up and down like a see-saw
Should have just taken her to the cinema to see saw,
Ooh, she let me sit with her, I figured her figure's a sure sure winner,
'Cause I got a lead from the back, I'm a skipper

[Chorus/Outro: Olly]
You make my heart skip, skip, skip, skip, skip, skip a beat.
So come on, spin me around
Now I don't wanna go home
Cause when you hold me like this you know my heart skips, skips a beat
I know I should, but I can't leave it alone
And when you hold me like this that's when my heart skips, skips a beat
Oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh
(My heart skips, skips a beat)
[Olly Murs:] Heart Skips a Beat
Oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh
(My heart skips, skips a beat)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

"I don't know what you take me for!
Why must I run?
Why must I hide?
I'd rather be living in hell, then never have lived at all!

So, when you end up on your own,
with just your pillow to hold tight, 
Just know there's no reason to be afraid.
'Cause if they black out the sun,
and your blood turns to dust,
I'll follow you into your grave.

When you're shattered, and your broke
without someone to hold onto, 
Just know I'll always be there close behind, 
and if you're able to love, 
when it's all said and done,
I swear we'll all be fine."


----------



## Casster (Mar 30, 2015)

"Let it go,
Let it roll right off your shoulder
Don't you know
The hardest part is over
Let it in,
Let your clarity define you
In the end
We will only just remember how it feels

Our lives are made
In these small hours
These little wonders,
These twists & turns of fate
Time falls away,
But these small hours,
These small hours still remain

Let it slide,
Let your troubles fall behind you
Let it shine
Until you feel it all around you
And i don't mind
If it's me you need to turn to
We'll get by,
It's the heart that really matters in the end"

_Little Wonders_ by Rob Thomas


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 30, 2015)

don't feel like posting all the lyrics, but i'll post my favorite part!

"he said, if i could tell you one thing i would tell you this 
there's one mistake that i have made
it's giving up the music in my fingertips
by trying to get to heaven through my veins
...
there's only two mistakes i've made
it's running from the people who could love me best
and trying to fix a world i can't change
...
this was no path to glory
you always walk before me
but you came back to warn me
all our lives"

okay that was more than just one lol, but that was all our lives by andrew mcmahon! he's currently my favorite artist, and his album is absolute perfection.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 30, 2015)

these two songs:

You've been living awhile in the front of my skull, making orders.
You've been writing me rules, shrinking maps,
and redrawing borders.
I've been repeating your speeches, but the audience just doesn't follow.
Because I'm leaving out words, punctuations, and it sounds pretty hollow.

I've been living in bed because now you tell me to sleep.
I've been hiding my voice and my face and you decide when I eat.

In your dreams I'm a criminal, horrible, sleeping around.
While you're awake I'm impossible, constantly letting you down.

Little porcelain figurines, glass bullets you shoot at the wall.
Threats of castration for crimes you imagine when I miss your call.
With the bite of the teeth of that ring on my finger,
I'm bound to your bedside, your eulogy singer.
I'd happily take all those bullets inside you and put them inside of myself.

"Someone, oh anyone. Tell me how to stop this.
She's screaming, expiring, and I'm her only witness.
I'm freezing, infected, and rigid in that room inside her.
No one's gonna come as long as I lay still in bed beside her."

and

In the middle of the night I was sleeping sitting up,
when a doctor came to tell me, "Enough is enough."

He brought me out into the hall (I could have sworn it was haunted),
and told me something that I didn't know that I wanted to hear:
That there was nothing that I could do to save you,
the choir's gonna sing, and this thing is gonna kill you.
Something in my throat made my next words shake,
and something in the wires made the light bulbs break.
There was glass inside my feet and raining down from the ceiling,
it opened up the scars that had just finished healing.
It tore apart the canyon running down your femur,
(I thought that it was beautiful, it made me a believer.)
And as it opened I could hear you howling from your room,
but I hid out in the hall until the hurricane blew.
When I reappeared and tried to give you something for the pain,
you came to hating me again and just sang your refrain:

You had a new dream, it was more like a nightmare.
You were just a little kid, and they cut your hair,
then they stuck you in machines, you came so close to dying.
They should have listened, they thought that you were lying.
Daddy was an *******, he f'd you up, built the gears in your head,
now he greases them up. And no one paid attention when you just stopped eating. "Eighty-seven pounds!" and this all bears repeating.

Tell me when you think that we became so unhappy,
wearing silver rings with nobody clapping.
When we moved here together we were so disappointed,
sleeping out of tune with our dreams disjointed.
It killed me to see you getting always rejected,
but I didn't mind the things you threw, the phones I deflected.
I didn't mind you blaming me for your mistakes,
I just held you in the doorframe through all of the earthquakes.
But you packed up your clothes in that bag every night,
and I would try to grab your ankles (what a pitiful sight.)
But after over a year, I stopped trying to stop you from stomping out that door,
coming back like you always do. Well no one's gonna fix it for us, no one can.
You say that, 'No one's gonna listen, and no one understands.'

So there's no open doors and there's no way to get through,
there's no other witnesses, just us two.

There's two people living in one small room,
from your two half-families tearing at you,
two ways to tell the story (no one worries),
two silver rings on our fingers in a hurry,
two people talking inside your brain,
two people believing that I'm the one to blame,
two different voices coming out of your mouth,
while I'm too cold to care and too sick to shout.

You had a new dream, it was more like a nightmare.
You were just a little kid, and they cut your hair,
then they stuck you in machines, you came so close to dying.
They should have listened, they thought that you were lying.
Daddy was an *******, he f'd you up, built the gears in your head,
now he greases them up. And no one paid attention when you just stopped eating. "Eighty-seven pounds!" and this all bears repeating.

im listenign to SAd music b/c my bro-in-law just found out his wife cheated on him.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

*My anaconda don't
My anaconda don't
My anaconda don't want none
Unless you got buns, hun
Boy toy named Troy, used to live in Detroit
Big dope dealer money, he was gettin' some coins*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

The indulgence of our lives
Has cast a shadow on our world
Our devotion to our appetites
Has destroyed us all
An apocalyptic plight
More destruction will unfold
Mother Earth will show her darker side
And take us all


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 31, 2015)

Hirosuka said:


> *My anaconda don't
> My anaconda don't
> My anaconda don't want none
> Unless you got buns, hun
> ...


Oh god no, that song has not been on the radio in FOREVER thankfully


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty little lady boy, pretty as can be
All the boys in the hood, go crazy over me
But I don't care, I don't pay them no mind
Cause I got ish to do and I ain't got time


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 31, 2015)

IIIIIIIMMMMM GONNNAAAA SWINGGG FROM THE CHANDELIERSSSSSSSSSSS.
I was thinkin bout her thinkin bout me thinkin bout us and what we gonna bee


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

little was known of sierra leone 
and how we connect to the diamonds we own


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Awoke when the light hit me right in the temple
Felt something cold touch my toes as it passed
Might not be the face you'd expect
But he's clearly insane
Got me PEGGED IN THE BACK!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 1, 2015)

Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?
Come with us and you will see
This ? our town of Halloween

This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night
This is Halloween, everybody make a scene
Trick or treat 'till the neighbours gonna die of fright

In this town, everybody scream
In this town of Halloween

I am the one hiding under your bed
Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red

I am the one hiding under your stairs
Fingers like snakes with spiders in my hair

This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween, Halloween, Halloween, Halloween

In this town, we call home,
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song
In this town, don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise

Round that corner then, hiding in the trash can
Something's waiting and it'll pounce
And how you'll scream!

This is Halloween; red and black; and slimy green
Aren't you scared?
Well, that's just fine!
Say it once, say it twice
Take a chance and roll the dice
Ride with the moon in the dead of night
Everybody scream, everybody scream
In our town of Halloween

I am the clown with the tear ? away face
Here in a flash and gone without a trace

I am the 'who' when you call "who's there?"
I am the wind blowing through your hair

I am the shadow in the moon at night
Filling your dreams to the brim with fright

This is Halloween, this is Halloween,
Halloween, Halloween, Halloween, Halloween
Halloween, Halloween,

Tender lumplings everywhere
Life's no fun without a good scare
That's our job, but we're not mean
In our town of Halloween

In this town, don't we love it now?
Everyone's waiting for the next surprise
Skeleton Jack might catch you in the back
And scream like a banshee
Make you jump out of your skin!

This is Halloween, and everybody scream
Won't you please make way for a very special guy?
Skeleton Jack is king of the pumpkin patch,
Everyone hail to the pumpkin king

This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween, Halloween, Halloween, Halloween

In this town, we call home
Everyone hails to the pumpkin song
Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Miaa (Apr 1, 2015)

Thinkin' how the story goes
You're helpless and I'm wishin'
Put the film inside my mind
But there's a big scene that I'm missin'
As I re-read my lines
I think I said this, I should've said that
Did you edit me out of your mind
'Cos in a flash you had disappeared, gone (gone)
Before the curtain falls
And we act this out again
Maybe I should risk it all and state

That I'm officially going on the record
To say I'm in love with you
I'm officially everything you hope that I would be
This time I'll tell the truth
I'm officially wrong I know
For letting you go the way I did
Unconditionally more than I ever was before
I'm officially yours​


----------



## Zane (Apr 4, 2015)

the secrets of the clow
 were all a mystery
but when this mighty book was opened the powers were set free


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

When the wind is blowing in your face, and the whole world in on your case, I can offer you a warm embrace, to make you feel my love, when the evening shadows and the stars appear, and there is no one there to dry your tears, I will hold you for a million years, to make you feel my love. I know you haven't made your mind up yet, but I could never do you wrong, I've known it from the moment that we met, no doubt in my mind where you belong. I'd go hungry I'd go black and blue, and I'd go crawling down the avenue, no there's nothing that I wouldn't do, to make you feel my love. The storms are raging on the roaring sea, and on the highway of regret, the winds of change are blowing wild and free, you ain't seen nothing like me yet. I could make you happy, make your dreams come true, no there's nothing that I wouldn't do, go to the ends of the Earth for you, to make you feel my love, to make you feel my love...


----------



## matt (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks to kaydeekrunk

Song lyrics
Bananas in pajamas are coming down the stairs,

Bananas in pajamas are coming down in pairs,

Bananas in pajamas are chasing teddy bears,

'cause on Tuesdays they all try to catch them unawares


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

"Damn girl. Damn girl. Damn girl.

Don't need no Maybelline, 'cause you're a beauty queen."


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

_I'm friends with the monster that's under my bed
Get along with the voices inside of my head
You're trying to save me, stop holding your breath
And you think I'm crazy, yeah, you think I'm crazy_


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 9, 2015)

_i want to be the girl with the most cake
he only loves those things because he loves to see them break
i fake it so real i am beyond fake_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

_Freak out. Give in. It doesn't matter what you believe in. Stay cool, and be somebody's fool this year._


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 9, 2015)

COME ON AND SLAM AND WELCOME TO THE JAM
COME ON AND SLAM IF YOU WANNA JAM

...i need to go to bed


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Bringing this thread BACK


I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE
YOU OTHA BROTHERS CANT DENY
WHEN A GIRL WALKS IN WITH AN ITTY BITTY WAIST
AND A ROUND THING IN YO FACE YOU GET
S P R U N G


----------



## Zane (Apr 12, 2015)

^^^ now im just thinking of the su theme song


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

"If love exists, I will fall.
I will wait for this moment, 
When our lips collide 
And almost stop the earth.
You're in my arms tonight."


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

cause we are the ones that want to play 
always want to go 
but you never want to stay 
and we are the ones that want to choose 
always want to play 
but you never want to lose


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

''If I'm crying in the wind, If I'm crying it the night, will anyone even know?''


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

Get on up when you're down, baby,
Take a good look around.
I know it's not much, But it's okay.
We'll keep on movin' on anyway


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

"Since I was young, 
I've tasted sorrow on my tongue, 
And this sweet sugar gun 
Does not protect me."


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 16, 2015)

We're going down, down in an earlier round
And Sugar, we're going down swinging
I'll be your number one with a bullet
A loaded god complex, **** it and pull it


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you ever think of me, when you lie?
Lie down in your bed, your bed of lies
And I knew better, than to look in your eyes
They only pretend, you will be mine
And you know how you made me, believe
You had me caught in every web, that you weaved
But do you ever think of me, when you lie?
Lie down in your bed your bed of lies


Spoiler



You could never make eye contact
Everything you got was based off of my contacts
You a fraud, but I'mma remain icon-stat
Balenciaga's on my boots with the python strap
You was caught up in the rush, and you was caught up in the thrill of it
You was with me way before, I hit a quarter mil' in it
Put you in the crib and you ain't never pay a bill in it
I was killin' it, man you got me poppin' pills in it
I told Baby hit you, I said this ***** buggin'
Cause I was doing it for us, I told em **** the public
Couldn't believe that I was home alone, contemplating
Overdosin', no more coastin', no more toastin' over oceans
They say you don't know what you got 'til it's gone
They say that your darkest hour come before your dawn
But there was something that I should've asked all along
I'mma ask on the song


Do you ever think of me, when you lie?
Lie down in your bed, your bed of lies
And I knew better, than to look in your eyes
They only pretend, you will be mine
And you know how you made me, believe
You had me caught in every web, that you weaved
But do you ever think of me, when you lie?
Lie down in your bed your bed of lies

I just figured if you saw me, if you looked in my eyes
You'd remember our connection and be freed from the lies
I just figured I was something that you couldn't replace
But there was just a blank stare and I couldn't relate
I just couldn't understand and I couldn't defend
What we had, what we shared, and I couldn't pretend
When the tears roll down it's like you ain't even notice em
If you had a heart, I was hoping you would've showed it some
What the **** you really telling me, what you telling me
I could tell you lying, get the **** out, don't yell at me
I ain't mean to cut you, I ain't wanna catch a felony
This ain't How To Be A Player, you ain't Bill Bellamy
They say you don't know what you got 'til it's gone
They say that your darkest hour come before your dawn
But there was something that I should've asked all along
I'mma ask on the song

So does she know I've been in that bed before
A thousand count, and not a single threaded truth
If I was just another girl
Then I'm ashamed to say that I'm not over you
There's one thing I need to know
So call me, when you're not so busy just thinking of yourself

[Skylar - Outro]
Do you ever think of me, when you lie?
Lie down in your bed, your bed of lies
And I knew better, than to look in your eyes
They only pretend, you will be mine
And you know how you made me, believe
You had me caught in every web, that you weaved
But do you ever think of me, when you lie?
Lie down in your bed your bed of lies


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

juicy is a girl named violet b
she doesn't have a talent as far as we can see
but she's gonna be a star, no there's nothing she can do
she's gonna be famous for just turning _*bluuuuuueeee*_


----------



## blaze5061 (Apr 16, 2015)

Waking up and seeing they live inside not one but ten 
of me talking in my mind
look side to side but found no lies
but why are we all here and who am i?
it started with just one guy
one heart to catch just me myself and i
so been there done that and end the dance 
all well ends well 
lets make a toast one last time
now say good bye and hello again
my old one face me thats come back home


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Lights will guide you home,
And ignite your bones
And I will try
To fix you


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

that this world i've conceived
and all i've achieved
it must be believed
to
be
*seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen*

just goin thru the whole charlie and the chocolate factory album hbu


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 17, 2015)

What is love?


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

^baby don't hurt me

no more


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Now the lines are drawn, is this feeling gone?


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

Ever on and on I continue circling 
With nothing but my hate in a carousel of agony 
Till slowly I forget and my heart starts vanishing 
And suddenly I see that I can't break free—
I'm

Slipping through the cracks of a dark eternity
With nothing but my pain and the paralyzing agony
To tell me who I am, who I was
Uncertainty enveloping my mind
Till I can't break free
And

Maybe it's a dream; maybe nothing else is real
But it wouldn't mean a thing if I told you how I feel 
So I'm tired of all the pain, all the misery inside
And I wish that I could live feeling nothing but the night
You can tell me what to say; you can tell me where to go
But I doubt that I would care, and my heart would never know 
If I make another move there'll be no more turning back
Because everything will change and it all will fade to black
Will tomorrow ever come? Will I make it through the night?
Will there ever be a place for the broken in the light?
Am I hurting? Am I sad? Should I stay, or should I go?
I've forgotten how to tell. Did I ever even know?
Can I take another step? I've done everything I can
All the people that I see I will never understand
If I find a way to change, if I step into the light
Then I'll never be the same and it all will fade to white




Ever on and on I continue circling 
With nothing but my hate in a carousel of agony 
Till slowly I forget and my heart starts vanishing 
And suddenly I see that I can't break free—
I'm

Slipping through the cracks of a dark eternity
With nothing but my pain and the paralyzing agony
To tell me who I am, who I was
Uncertainty enveloping my mind
Till I can't break free
And

Maybe it's a dream; maybe nothing else is real
But it wouldn't mean a thing if I told you how I feel 
So I'm tired of all the pain, all the misery inside
And I wish that I could live feeling nothing but the night
You can tell me what to say; you can tell me where to go
But I doubt that I would care, and my heart would never know 
If I make another move there'll be no more turning back
Because everything will change and it all will fade to black
If I make another move, if I take another step
Then it all would fall apart. There'd be nothing of me left
If I'm crying in the wind, if I'm crying in the night
Will there ever be a way? Will my heart return to white?
Can you tell me who you are? Can you tell me where I am?
I've forgotten how too see; I've forgotten if I can
If I opened up my eyes there'd be no more going back
'Cause I'd throw it all away and it all would fade to black


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 17, 2015)

Yayo, yayo
Moo-la-lah
Yayo

***** better have my money!
Y'all should know me well enough
***** better have my money!
Please don't call me on my bluff
Pay me what you owe me
Ballin' bigger than LeBron
*****, give me your money
Who y'all think y'all frontin' on?
Like brrap, brrap, brrap

Louis XIII and it's all on me, ***** you just bought a shot
Kamikaze if you think that you gon' knock me off the top
****, your wife in the backseat of my brand new foreign car
Don't act like you forgot, I call the shots, shots, shots
Like brrap, brrap, brrap
Pay me what you owe me, don't act like you forgot

***** better have my money!
***** better have my money!
Pay me what you owe me
***** better have my (***** better have my)
***** better have my (***** better have my)
***** better have my money!

Turn up to Rihanna while the whole club ****in' wasted
Every time I drive by, I'm the only thing you're playin'
In a drop top, doin' hundred, y'all in my rearview mirror racin'
Where y'all at? Where y'all at? Where y'all at?
Like brrap, brrap, brrap

Louis XIII and it's all on me, ***** you just bought a shot
Kamikaze if you think that you gon' knock me off the top
****, your wife in the backseat of my brand new foreign car
Don't act like you forgot, I call the shots, shots, shots
Like brrap, brrap, brrap
Pay me what you owe me, don't act like you forgot

***** better have my money!
***** better have my money!
Pay me what you owe me
***** better have my (***** better have my)
***** better have my (***** better have my)
***** better have my money!

***** better have my money!
***** better have my money!
Pay me what you owe me
***** better have my (***** better have my)
***** better have my (***** better have my)
***** better have my money!

***** better have my money!
***** better have my money!
*****, *****, ***** better have my money!
Yo, that ***** better have my money!
Hold up
My money!
Yo, my money!
That ***** better have my money!
***** better have my money!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

I used to rule the world,
Seas would rise when I gave the word,
Now in the morning I sleep alone
Sweep the streets I used to own

I used to roll the dice
Feel the fear in my enemies' eyes
Listen as the crowd would say
That the old king is dead long live the king

One minute I held the key
Next the walls were closed on me
I discovered that my castle stands
Upon pillars of salt pillars of sand

I hear Jerusalem bells a ringing
Roman Calvary choirs a singing
Be my mirror my sword and shield
My missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain 
Once you know it was never 
Never an honest word
Now that was when I ruled the world

It was a wicked and wild wind
Blew down the doors to let me in
Shattered windows and the sound of drums
People couldn't believe what I've become
Revolutionaries wait
For my head on a silver plate
Just a puppet on a lonely string
Oh whi would ever want to be king?


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> -snip-



coldplay! woop



Spoiler: run by daughter



While I powder my nose,
He will powder his guns,
And if I try to get close,
He is already gone,
Don't know where he's going,
I don't know where he's been.
But he is restless at night,
Cause he has horrible dreams.

So we lay in the dark,
Cause we've got nothing to say.
Just the beating of hearts,
Like two drums in the grey.
I don't know what we're doing,
I don't know what we've done.
But the fire is coming,
So I think we should run.

I think we should run, run, run, run...
Run, run, run, run...
Run, run, run, run...
Run, run, run

While I put on my shoes,
He will button his coat,
And we will step outside,
Checking out the coast is clear
On both sides,
We don't wanna be seen.
Oh, this is suicide...
But you can't see the ropes.

And I won't tell my mother.
It's better she don't know
And he won't tell his folks,
Cause they're already ghosts.
So we'll just keep each other,
As safe as we can.
Until we reach the border,
Until we make our plan.

To run, run, run, run...
To run, run, run, run...
To run, run, run, run...

Will you stay with me my love?
For another day...
Cause I don't want to be alone,
When I'm in this state.
Will you stay with me my love?
Till we're old and grey.
I don't wanna be alone.
When these bones decay...

Run, run, run, run...
Oh run, run, run, run...
Run, run, run, run...
And run, run, run, run...
Run, run, run, run...
Run, run, run, run...

While I powder my nose,
He will powder his guns,
And if I try to get close,
He is already gone,
Don't know where he's going,
I don't know where he's been.
But the fire is coming,
So I think we should run.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

"Show me, show me, show me how you do that trick
The one that makes me scream" she said
"The one that makes me laugh" she said
And threw her arms around my neck

"Show me how you do it
And I promise you I promise that
I'll run away with you
I'll run away with you"


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

but i often think of him every now and then, that sweet talking oooooh candy man


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

I want you to want me... I need you to need me... I'd love you to love me- I'm begging you to beg me!
I want you to want me- I need you to need me- I'd love you to love me...!

I'll shine up the old brown shoes
Put on a brand new shirt!
I'll get home early from work..
If you say that you love me!

Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you crying?
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you crying?
Feeling all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dying! 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you crying? _*Hey!*_

I want you to want me!
I need you to need me!
I'd love you to love me!
I'm begging you to beg me!

I'll shine up the old brown shoes!
Put on a brand-new shirt!
I'll get home early from work!
If you say that you love me!

Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you crying?
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you crying?
Feeling all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dying
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you crying?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

mystearicaengland said:


> I want you to want me... I need you to need me... I'd love you to love me- I'm begging you to beg me!
> I want you to want me- I need you to need me- I'd love you to love me...!
> 
> I'll shine up the old brown shoes
> ...



Cheap Trick - LOVE IT.


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

One day when I came home at lunchtime,
I heard a funny noise
Went out to the back yard to find out if it was,
One of those rowdy boys.
Stood there was my neighbour called Peter,
And a Flux Capacitor.

He told me he built a time machine
Like the one in a film I've seen.
Yeah, yeah.

[Chorus:]
He said,
"I've been to the year three thousand.
Not much has changed but they lived under water.
And your great-great-great-granddaughter
Is pretty fine (is pretty fine)."

He took me to the future in the flux thing and I saw everything,
Boy bands and another one and another one... and another one!
Triple breasted women swim around town... totally naked!

We drove around in a time machine,
Like the one in the film I've seen.
Yeah, yeah.

[Chorus]

I took a trip to the year three thousand.
This song had gone multi-platinum.
Everybody bought our 7th album.
It had outsold Michael Jackson.

I took a trip to the year three thousand.
This song had gone multi-platinum.
Everybody bought our 7th album, 7th album.

He told me he built a time machine
Like the one in a film I've seen.
Yeah, yeah.

[2x]
He said,
"I've been to the year three thousand.
Not much has changed but they lived under water.
And your great-great-great-granddaughter
Is pretty fine (she's pretty fine)."
He said,
"I've been to the year three thousand.
Not much has changed but they lived under water.
And your great-great-great-granddaughter
Is pretty fine."


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm so lone, i wanna go back, back to all the magic colours, that used to light my way


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Cheap Trick - LOVE IT.



I'm a huge fan of 10 things I hate about you |D
It's always stuck on my mind.

Hoy te quiero confesar, cuando te miro al pasar 
Quiero conocerte m?s pero no me atrevo 
No puedo disimular, tu boca quiero explorar 
Con fuego yo quiero jugar, que de amor me quemo 

No puede mi alma callar su amor por ti 
Y quiere cinco palabras hoy decir 
Quiero que me quieras amar 
Quiero que me quieras de m?s 
Quiero que me quieras dar la oportunidad 
Quiero que me quieras amar 
Quiero que me quieras no m?s 
Quiero que me quieras dar la oportunidad 

Cuanto tengo que esperar, dime como soportar 
Mil suspiros ocultar, siento que me muero 
Ya no te resistas m?s, cr?eme que te va a gustar 
Mira que te va a quemar un poco de este fuego 

No puede mi alma callar su amor por ti 
Y quiere cinco palabras hoy decir 
Quiero que me quieras amar 
Quiero que me quieras de m?s 
Quiero que me quieras dar la oportunidad 
Quiero que me quieras amar 
Quiero que me quieras no m?s 
Quiero que me quieras dar la oportunidad 

Pobre, loco enamorado coraz?n 
Me tiene tan bloqueada la raz?n 
Lo que no dar?a por un poco de amor de ti 

Quiero que me quieras amar 
Quiero que me quieras de m?s 
Quiero que me quieras dar la oportunidad 

Quiero que me quieras amar 
Quiero que me quieras de m?s 
Quiero que me quieras dar la oportunidad 

Quiero que me quieras amar 
Quiero que me quieras de m?s 
Quiero que me quieras dar la oportunidad


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

mystearicaengland said:


> I'm a huge fan of 10 things I hate about you |D
> It's always stuck on my mind.



I love that movie.  There was a No Doubt sounding group singing it in that, right?  Heath Ledger....sigh.

"You don't know how you met me..you don't know why...you can't turn around and say goodbye."


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I love that movie.  There was a No Doubt sounding group singing it in that, right?  Heath Ledger....sigh.
> 
> "You don't know how you met me..you don't know why...you can't turn around and say goodbye."



The band you're looking for is Letters to Cleo! c:
...I wonder how many letters Cleo got by now.

Speaking of Heath Ledger (...my poor husband :c *sighs forever*)-

You're just too good to be true-
Can't take my eyes off of you!
You'd be like heaven to touch...
I wanna hold you so much!
At long last love has arrived-
And I thank God I'm alive!
You're just too good to be true-
Can't take my eyes off of you!

I love you, baby, and if it's quite all right,
I need you, baby to warm a lonely night!
I love you baby!
Trust in me when I say-
Oh pretty baby, "Don't let me down," I pray!
Oh pretty baby, now that I found you, stay!
And let me love you, oh baby let me love youuuuu......


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

mystearicaengland said:


> The band you're looking for is Letters to Cleo! c:
> ...I wonder how many letters Cleo got by now.
> 
> Speaking of Heath Ledger (...my poor husband :c *sighs forever*)-
> ...



Totally just sang that out loud.


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Totally just sang that out loud.



I feel like this is the beginning of a great friendship. c:

Oh, I can't take another heartache...
Though you say you're my friend, I'm at my wits end!
You say your love is bona fide..
But that don't coincide with the things that you do!
And when I ask you to be nice, you say...

You gotta be-
Cruel to be kind - in the right measure!
Cruel to be kind - it's a very good sign!
Cruel to be kind - means that I love you!
Baby, you gotta be cruel to be kind!

Well, I do my best to understand, dear-
But you still mystify and I want to know why!
I pick myself up off the ground,
To have you knock me back down again and again!
And when I ask you to explain you say-

You gotta be-
Cruel to be - kind in the right measure!
Cruel to be - kind it's a very good sign!
Cruel to be - kind means that I love you!
Baby, you gotta be cruel to be kind!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I suppose my singing time is over for now. uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

I suppose my singing time is over for now. uwu


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

mystearicaengland said:


> I feel like this is the beginning of a great friendship. c:
> 
> Oh, I can't take another heartache...
> Though you say you're my friend, I'm at my wits end!
> ...



I just watched the movie, friend.  Thanks.  It's still awesome.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 17, 2015)

Keep

Cool as custard


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

"You've push me one too many times. 
I'm sick of all of the fiction. 
We're gonna settle it!"


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I just watched the movie, friend.  Thanks.  It's still awesome.



Oooooh. Yes, yes it is(!) I'll never get enough of it uwu

Wanna join me? Come and play...
But I might shoot you, in your face!
Bombs and bullets, will do the trick!
What do we need here, is a little bit of panic, panic!

Do you ever want to catch me?
Right now I'm feeling ignored!
So can you try a little harder?
I'm really getting bored!

Come on! Shoot faster!
Just a little bit of energy, yeah!
I wanna try something fun right now,
I guess some people call it anarchy!
Let's blow this city into ashes and see what pow-pow thinks,
It's such pathetic neatness,
But Not for long cause you'll get jinxed!

So much faster, so much fun,
Let's start from scratch and blow up the sun!

Come on! Shoot faster!
Just a little bit of energy, yeah!
I wanna try something fun right now,
I guess some people call it anarchy!
Let's blow this city into ashes and see what pow-pow thinks,
It's such pathetic neatness,
But Not for long cause you'll get jinxed!

Come on... Come on...
And get jinxed!


I am actual League trash even though I stopped playing because I respect myself. Wow.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

I had to look it up because I don't know the "words" but I know the words? it's hard to explain, it's a french song, and I can sing it but I don't know what I am singing, I just like mimic the sounds? But it's by Carla Bruni, I love her music.

On me dit que nos vies ne valent pas grand chose,
Elles passent en un instant comme fanent les roses. 
On me dit que le temps qui glisse est un salaud que de nos chagrins il s'en fait des manteaux pourtant quelqu'un m'a dit... 

Refrain 
Que tu m'aimais encore, 
C'est quelqu'un qui m'a dit que tu m'aimais encore. 
Serais ce possible alors ? 

On me dit que le destin se moque bien de nous 
Qu'il ne nous donne rien et qu'il nous promet tout 
Parais qu'le bonheur est ? port?e de main, 
Alors on tend la main et on se retrouve fou 
Pourtant quelqu'un m'a dit ... 

Refrain 

Mais qui est ce qui m'a dit que toujours tu m'aimais? 
Je ne me souviens plus c'?tait tard dans la nuit, 
J'entend encore la voix, mais je ne vois plus les traits 
"Il vous aime, c'est secret, lui dites pas que j'vous l'ai dit" 
Tu vois quelqu'un m'a dit... 

Que tu m'aimais encore, me l'a t'on vraiment dit... 
Que tu m'aimais encore, serais ce possible alors ? 

On me dit que nos vies ne valent pas grand chose, 
Elles passent en un instant comme fanent les roses 
On me dit que le temps qui glisse est un salaud 
Que de nos tristesses il s'en fait des manteaux, 
Pourtant quelqu'un m'a dit que...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that your heart will go on


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't give a damn 'bout my reputation!
You're living in the past, it's a new generation!
A girl can do what she wants to do, and that's what I'm gonna do!

An' I don't give a damn 'bout my bad reputation!
Oh no! (No, no, no, no, no)
Not me! (Me, me, me, me, me)

An' I don't give a damn 'bout my reputation!
Never said I wanted to improve my station!
An' I'm only doin' good when I'm havin' fun!
An' I don't have to please no one!

An' I don't give a damn 'bout my bad reputation!
Oh no, not me, oh no, not me!

I don't give a damn 'bout my reputation!
I've never been afraid of any deviation!
An' I don't really care if ya think I'm strange!
I ain't gonna change!

An' I'm never gonna care 'bout my bad reputation!
Oh no, not me, oh no, not me!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

mystearicaengland said:


> I don't give a damn 'bout my reputation!
> You're living in the past, it's a new generation!
> A girl can do what she wants to do, and that's what I'm gonna do!
> 
> ...



_Yep, yep, yep.  

"I know that you can be overwhelmed, and you can be underwhelmed, but can you ever just be whelmed?"_

Lyrics now...hmmm....

"If they say.....Why?  Why?  Tell 'em that it's human nature.  Why?  Why?  Does he do me that way?"


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> _I know that you can be overwhelmed, and you can be underwhelmed, but can you ever just be whelmed?_



I think you can in Europe! pff

_Flintstones, meet the Flintstones...
They're a modern stone age family!_


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

"She's got a smile
that it seems to me
reminds me of childhood
memories
where everything was as fresh as the bright blue sky"


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

i been drinking
watermelon


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

Loving you to death, loving you to death.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

when you were here before

couldn't look you in the eye

you're just like an angel

your skin makes me cry


----------



## Beardo (Apr 22, 2015)

Leave expectations at the door
Just let your eyes explore
my cinematic flair
From my boot to derri?re
I've got a lacy silken feel
with arms as hard as steel
I am freedom, I'm constriction
A potpourri of contradiction


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

You're the part of my life
I'll always remember

The time has come
It's for the best, I know it

Who would have thought that you and I

Somehow, someway

We'd have to say
Goodbye


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Just the thought of you gets me so high....so high.
Girl, you're the one I want to want me.  And if you want me, girl, you've got me.
There's nothing I wouldn't do.....just to get up next to you.

(It's on the radio..lol).


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

Under my umbrella

Ella

Ella

Ay, ay, ay

Under my umbrella ella ella 

Ay, ay, ay, ay ay


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 22, 2015)

I keep waiting in the dark for someone to come and save me 

And I've been holding on to something I can never change.

We all search for higher ground 

When the world comes crashing down, but I know 

Nobody will come in to the dark and save me.


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2015)

sink down sink down sink down 
down down to the bottom of the river sink down sink sink down down
down down to the bottom of the river and
don't you know no one 
you never tell on someone


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

Shut your eyes let darkness lead the fight, say goodnight
The rest will watch their future die, buried alive! Say goodnight
It's time to let out the dead, dead come alive, we wave their flag for the rest of out life
So shut your eyes let darkness lead the fight, say goodnight, say goodnight.


----------



## OliviaBeth (Apr 22, 2015)

And I just don't say
What you want to hear
So I'll write my fears
And I don't believe
In talking just to breathe
And falling selfishly

I won't fall in love with falling
I will try to avoid those eyes

But now I'm here to 
give you words 
as tools 
that can 
destroy
my heart


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh I can't help it
I'm just selfish
There's no way that I could share you
That would break my heart to pieces
Honestly the truth is...
I'd rather just die.......... in your arms

(Ariana Grande version)


----------



## zelorm (Apr 23, 2015)

Storm the winter shores of England Fa la la la la, la la la lan. Loot and pillage with your warband Fa la la la la, la la la lan. Celebrate the glorious battle Fa la la la la, la la la lan. Troll the ancient Yule tide carol, Fa la la la la, la la la lan. In the blaze of London burning, Fa la la la la, la la la lan. Slay your foes and sing ?til mornin, Fa la la la la, la la la lan. Follow me in this adventure, Fa la la la la, la la la lan. While I tell of gold and treasure, Fa la la la la, la la la lan, Far away on eastern beaches, Fa la la la la, la la la lan. We will find a home and riches, Fa la la la la, la la la lan. Off we norsemen sail together, Fa la la la la, la la la lan. Heedless of the wind and weather, Fa la la la la, la la la lera. Conquer the World, and rule its lands! Let earth receive her King; Let every soul, be guided by your hand. Grand strategy is your game Grand strategy is your game Grand strategy, grand strategy is your game Conquer the World, your rightful realm! Lead men to victory! Through fields and floods, rocks, hills and plains Let slip the dogs of war Let slip the dogs of war Let slip, let slip, the dogs of war You rule the world with might and grace, And make your nation grow, People and cultures, united by your hand, A historical paradox A historical paradox A historical, ahistorical paradox.


(And I don't even have eu4)


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 24, 2015)

If you're looking for love
Know that love don't live here anymore
He left with my heart
They both walked through that door, without me
If you're trying to find pity well you need to look somewhere else
'Cause I surely can't help you
I'm hurting myself
I've turned into someone else

I used to believe love conquers all
That's what seen in movies
Come to find out it's not like that at all
You see real life's much different

I don't want to see you go
Only want to see you smile
It hurts so much just thinking of
Felt like this for awhile
I can't stand to see you there
We cried we lied, cannot pretend to change the fact
That what we had could make us feel alive again
Hold me close, don't let me go, I hope
Tell me that now is not the end

If you're looking for love
Know that love don't live here anymore
He left with my heart
They both walked through that door, without me
If you're trying to find pity well you need to look somewhere else
'Cause I surely can't help you
I'm hurting myself
I've turned into someone else..
I've turned into someone else

I used to believe love conquers all
'Cause that's what I felt when you held me
I thought you'd catch me if I fall
And fill me up when I'm empty

I don't want to see you go
Only want to see you smile
It hurts so much just thinking of
Felt like this for awhile
I can't stand to see you there
We cried we lied, cannot pretend to change the fact
That what we had could make us feel alive again
Hold me close, don't let me go, I hope
Tell me that now is not the end

If you're looking for love
Know that love don't live here anymore
He left with my heart
They both walked through that door, without me
If you're trying to find pity well you need to look somewhere else
'Cause I surely can't help you
I'm hurting myself
I've turned into someone else

Love is patient, love is selfless
Love is hopeful, love is kind
Love is jealous, love is selfish
Love is helpless, love is blind

Love is patient, love is selfless
Love is hopeful, love is kind
Love is jealous, love is selfish
Love is helpless, love is blind

Love is patient, love is selfless
Love is hopeful, love is kind
Love is jealous, love is selfish
Love is helpless, love is blind

I've turned into someone else!


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2015)

dont be a jerk it's christmas


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

So here it comes around again. Heartbeat fast, my head is spinning
Here it comes around again. Round and round and round we're spinning
And we danced to the beat of the heart… feels like being in love


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 25, 2015)

_"I want to inspire you,
I want to be your rock, 
and when I talk,
I light a fire in you."_


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> _"I want to inspire you,
> I want to be your rock,
> and when I talk,
> I light a fire in you."_



i can show you how to be strong
in the real way


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Go slow, so I can hear everything your saying, now I know, your going, you just threw this away, you know I aint gunna take it, go slow, you know you aint gunna make it, I know, I can't make you stay. But I'll be hurtin' from the heat(X13), runnin' from the heat(X13), oh well was it something that I said? I know that it was something I said, from your heat now, I'm going crazy tryin' hard to forget, you know I'm tryin' hard to forget from your heat now, and I just wanna GO BACK, HOLD ON, to the way that I was, cause you took away all my, young life, and I hate what I've become from your heat a now. From your heat it's comin', comin'.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 25, 2015)

Turn the lights out, I'll light up the _ruum_ for ya'

geddit? huehuehuehue


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Spring Of Life








Sou SPRING OF LIFE hajikeru youna
Koiwoshiyouyo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP

Sukejuuru wa umatte ite mo
Omoide wa kuuhaku no mama de
Kekkyoku wa sou jibun shidaidesho
Sapuraizu o matte ite mo shouganaikara

Sou SPRING OF LIFE hajikeru youna
koiwoshiyouyo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
DANCE FOR JOY hajikeru rizumu
Furueru hodo ni kokoro odora setai no
Hajimeyou yo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
koishiyou yo

Nani mo nai hazu wa nainoni
Monotarinai kimochi no sei ne
Kekkyoku wa sou jibun shidaidashi
Minamikaze o ma~tsu tete mo kawaranai

Sou SPRING OF LIFE hajikeru youna
koiwoshiyouyo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
DANCE FOR JOY koboreru namida
Sore wa totsuzen hajimaru kiseki ni
JUMP FOR JOY hajikeru youna
koiwoshiyouyo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
DANCE FOR JOY hajikeru rizumu
Furueru hodo ni kokoro odora setai no
Hajimeyou yo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
koishiyou yo

Sou SPRING OF LIFE hajikeru youna
koiwoshiyouyo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
DANCE FOR JOY koboreru namida
Sore wa totsuzen hajimaru kiseki ni
JUMP FOR JOY hajikeru youna
koiwoshiyouyo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
DANCE FOR JOY hajikeru rizumu
Furueru hodo ni kokoro odora setai no
Hajimeyou yo SPRING GIRL SPEED UP
koishiyou yo


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

you're a mean one mr grinch


----------



## Aradai (Apr 26, 2015)

pink wig thick ass give em whiplash


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

i could ignore it and move on but i'm a broadband champion, a url badman.


----------



## ganondork (Apr 26, 2015)

If you're evil and you're on the rise
You can count on the four of us taking you down.
Cause we're good and evil never beats us 
we'll win the fight and then go out for pizzas. 
We are the crystal gems. 
We'll always save the day and if you think we can't. 
We'll always find a way. 
Thats why the people of this world believe in. 
Garnet, Amethyst, and Pearl and Steven.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 26, 2015)

*****es stay pressed - i call them a spacebar.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 26, 2015)

No baby this is not an illusion
I've really got my heart out on my sleeve
Oh baby this is not an illusion
There's magic between you and me~


----------



## Aradai (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm the goddess of everything and everything is mine.
I don't take what I want because it's already mine.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

i never ****ed wayne 
i never ****ed drake


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 26, 2015)

Cause I'm a creeeeep, I'm a weirdoooo


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

put your hands on the toilet
i put my leg on the tub
i got a new dance move
i just don't know what to call it


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

bye, bye, miss American pie
drove my Chevy to the levy but the levy was dry
singing this'll be the day that I die this will be the day that I die


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 27, 2015)

whats your name, b.o.b?
so they callin you bob??


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 27, 2015)

We've just got the day
To get ready
And there's only so much time to lose


----------



## biibii (Apr 27, 2015)

I am their fury 
I am their patience
I am their conversations


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 28, 2015)

i be like bum stickity bum while I pop my gum
they lookin dumb-diggity-dum think they stopping something
i said, "excuse me honey? im the bugs bunny,
elmer fudd aint got my karats, he aint got nothing for me"


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

MY NAME IS
my name is
MY NAME IS
*CHARLES THE SECOND*
I LOVE THE PEOPLE AND THE PEOPLE LOVE ME
SO MUCH __________ SOCIETY

that's all i got it's been 5 years since i watched horrible histories


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 28, 2015)

_Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Coll?gienne aux bas
Bleus de m?thyl?ne
Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Col?reuse et pas
Mi-coton, mi-laine
Motus et bouche qui n'dis pas
? maman que je suis un ph?nom?ne
Je m'appelle Lolita
Lo de vie, lo aux amours diluviennes

C'est pas ma faute
Et quand je donne ma langue aux chats
Je vois les autres
Tout prets a se jeter sur moi
C'est pas ma faute a moi
Si j'entends tout autour de moi
L O L I T A
Moi Lolita_


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2015)

People'll talk like it's old news
I played it off and act like I already knew


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 30, 2015)

MONEY MONEY MONEY!! LOTTA MONEY!!
In a rich men's world!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

_You're walkin' down a horror corridor.
It's almost four in the mornin' 'n you're in a 
nightmare. It's horrible. Right there's the coroner 
Waitin' for ya to turn the corner. So, he can corner ya. 
You're a goner. He's onto ya.
Out the corner of his cornea, he just saw ya run.
All you want is to rest, 'cause you can't run anymore. You're done.
All he wants is to kill you in front of an audience, 
while everybody in the party is watching, applauding 'im.
Here I sit, while I'm caught up in deep thought again, 
contemplating my next plot again. 
Swallowing the klonopin, while I'm noddin' in and out on the ottoman, 
At the Ramada Inn, Holding onto the pill bottle, then 
lick my finger and swirl it 'round the bottom, 'n make sure I got all of it. 
Wake up naked at McDonald's with blood all over me, dead bodies behind the counter.
****.
Guess I must've just blacked out again.
(Not again!)


It's 3 a.m. in the morning.
Put my key in door 'n 
bodies layin' all over the floor 'n
I don't remember how they got there,
but I guess I musta killed 'em. Killed 'em.
Whoa._​


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

All right!  Break me down, you got a lovely face.  We're going to your place....and now you got to freak me out ...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

_Scream so loud. Gettin' ****in laid. You want me to stay, but I got to make my way!
Hey, you're a crazy *****, but ya **** so good. I'm on top of it. When I dream, I'm doin' you all night. Scratches all down my back to keep me right on._


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 30, 2015)

i hope you die in a fire


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

"I set my friends on fire."

"Burn your friends." 

"Somebody get me out, before I burn this ***** down."

"Wanna get some gasoline, and burn the house down!"


----------



## Beardo (Apr 30, 2015)

Talk about space.
Well it's a beautiful place!
But it's so damn cold!
Just for the human race,
But for the planets and the stars,
And everything else and Mars.
It's like paradise,
Spread out with a butter knife.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Let's find a rock, I mean a big-a55 rock
Or maybe something like, a cinder block is better
I'll hoist it up and drop it on your face, my buddy

And just before the lights go out
You'll see my smile and you'll know
You've got a friend with a rock, who cares
I mean a big-a55 rock


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 30, 2015)

I remember the day you told me you were leaving
I remember the make-up running down your face
And the dreams you left behind you didn't need them
Like every single wish we ever made
I wish that I could wake up with amnesia
And forget about the stupid little things
Like the way it felt to fall asleep next to you
And the memories I never can escape

'Cause I'm not fine at all

Amnesia 5sos


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

_"I guess there's got to be a break in the monotony, 
But Jesus, when it rains, how it pours.

//

Just when you think you're in control,
Just when you think you've got a hold, 
Just when you get on a roll, 
Oh, here it goes, here it goes, here it goes again."_


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> _You're walkin' down a horror corridor.
> It's almost four in the mornin' 'n you're in a
> *nightmare.* It's horrible. Right there's the coroner
> Waitin' for ya to turn the corner. So, he can corner ya.
> ...



Get the Star Rod!

Anyways...

In Our Town, In Our Town
We don't complicate
When you learn to simplify
Life is also great


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

"If you don't give a damn, we don't give a ****.
 Don't start no ****, it won't be no ****."


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> _You're walkin' down a horror corridor.
> It's almost four in the mornin' 'n you're in a
> nightmare. It's horrible. Right there's the coroner
> Waitin' for ya to turn the corner. So, he can corner ya.
> ...



Sitting nude in my living room something something maybe they'll show some moobs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Sitting nude in my living room something something maybe they'll show some moobs.



"Sitting nude, in my living room.
It's almost noon.
I wonder what's on the tube.
Maybe they'll show some boobs."


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!
I wanna be the one for you
Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!
I think I'll be the one for you
Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!
To hold you and to cherish you
Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!
I promise to the heavens above


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "Sitting nude, in my living room.
> It's almost noon.
> I wonder what's on the tube.
> Maybe they'll show some boobs."



Whatever bruh I feel the draft you were throwing but I wasn't catching ya drift.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Whatever bruh I feel the draft you were throwing but I wasn't catching ya drift.



S'aight, mane. Just uh...get yer ****e togever next time, mate.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> S'aight, mane. Just uh...get yer ****e togever next time, mate.



Why you talking like a Australian redneck matey?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Why you talking like a Australian redneck matey?



Why you getting your accents wrong?

not really supposed to go off topic on threads, or you could get a warning or an infraction. Due to breaking post quality rule.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

I never loved nobody fully, always one foot on the ground, and by protecting my heart truly, I got lost in the sound, I hear in my mind, all these voices, I hear in my mind, all these words, I hear in my mind, all this music, and it breaks my heart, yeah it breaks my heart, it breaks my heart, breaks my heart.


----------



## Zane (May 2, 2015)

w h y a r e y o u s o p a r a n o i d ?


----------



## Beardo (May 2, 2015)

Hush up, buttercup.
You talkin' all too often.
Rest your lips, soliloquist
And save it up, save it up, just save it up, yeah.
Pipe down, anchorman.
You've got your story turned around.
Take a tip from the old Carthusians,
And save it up, save it up, just save it up, yeah.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

"She's a ten. I'm a joke, in my own mind, 
But she's still loves to dance with my punch lines."


----------



## tamagotchi (May 3, 2015)

is this the thanks i get for putting you *****es on??
is it my fault that all you *****es gone??
shoulda sent a thank you note you little hoe
now imma wrap your coffin with a bow


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> is this the thanks i get for putting you *****es on??
> is it my fault that all you *****es gone??
> shoulda sent a thank you note you little hoe
> now imma wrap your coffin with a bow



A little drop of candy paint drips off the frame.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

you, need something like lsd, lsd, lsd...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

"So let's go out, for old time's sake.
I'll never forget you.
They said we'd never make it. 
My sweet joy, always remember me.
I'll never forget you. 
At times, we couldn't shake it. 
You're my joy. Always remember me."


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

DOROTHY: Who's that hiding in the tree tops?
It's that rascal
The jitterbug!
Should you catch him
buzzing 'round you?
Keep away from
The jitterbug!
Oh the bees in the breeze and the bats in the trees
Have a terrible, horrible buzz
But the bees in the breeze and the bats in the trees
Couldn't do what the jitter bug does.
So just be careful of that rascal
Keep away from
The Jitterbug
The Jitterbug


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

_You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Gettin' horny now

Love the kind you clean up with a mop and bucket
Like the lost catacombs of Egypt only God knows where we stuck it
Hieroglyphics? Let me be Pacific I wanna be down in your South Seas
But I got this notion that the motion of your ocean means "Small Craft Advisory"
So if I capsize on your thighs high tide, B-5 you sunk my battleship
Please turn me on I'm Mister Coffee with an automatic drip
So show me yours I'll show you mine "Tool Time" you'll Lovett just like Lyle
And then we'll do it doggy style so we can both watch "X-Files"_


----------



## Zane (May 3, 2015)

there must be robots worse than I 
(we've checked around there really aren't)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

_"When the. When the rich wage war, 
and the patriotic whores dig their own grave, 
for their own sake.
Another casualty, another travesty.
Another mother ****in' german shepherd 
Growlin' with his teeth, steppin'.
***** slappin', smack rabbit.
Kick 'em with bass drum.
(*boom boom*)
Alpha to Zulu, I'm here to say '**** you.'
I had a bad day."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"Fall in line, 
Glorified, 
Patriotic parasite.
Punishment don't fit the crime of 
Being bred to lead to slaughter."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"I'm the one that killed your precious cat
and stuffed him in your ****ing mailbox.
If I only hadn't cut off my hair, 
I'd choke you with all my dreadlocks.
When I scream at the moon every night, 
You should have known somethin' just isn't right, 
'Cause I'm gonna slap you, and then I'm going to kill you.
'Cause the moon told me to, and it's watchin' us right now.

I'd rather cut that neck in half. 
I'd rather choke off that ***** ass.
I'd rather chop and never stop, 
Because you ****ed my homie."_


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

help me
am i fooling myself if i've already lost you
nothing's changed, you're still mine, we can try to ignore this
but if she has come back in your life, well then maybe
you were never mine...
and yet my heart cries maybe
it's a trick, it's a lie, she's just trying to use you
but i looked in her eyes
it could kill her to lose you
and maybe
just maybe
you need her too
back when we met, you were broken and wilde
and i held you at night
and i ached when you cried
but despite what we lacked we tried staying on track
no regret
yet
maybe

(that's all i got i can't remember the rest lol)


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> _You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
> So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
> Gettin' horny now
> 
> ...



That song is old wow good times. Also you a freak.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> That song is old wow good times. Also you a freak.



Naahhhh. It was just stuck in my head. The amount of songs that have been running through my head, nonstop, since last night is nauseating.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Naahhhh. It was just stuck in my head. The amount of songs that have been running through my head, nonstop, since last night is nauseating.



When you get sick you get songs running through your head?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> When you get sick you get songs running through your head?



Apparently....I've always got songs running through my mind, but usually, I have actual music playing. So, I can focus on something else.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Apparently....I've always got songs running through my mind, but usually, I have actual music playing. So, I can focus on something else.



There should be no comma after usually. You focus when you listen to music?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> There should be no comma after usually. You focus when you listen to music?



I put it there. Deal with it. Yes, I focus better when I'm listening to music.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I put it there. Deal with it. Yes, I focus better when I'm listening to music.



Studies have shown that people who listen to music have less focus then people who don't listen to music. I always knew you were a alien.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Studies have shown that people who listen to music have less focus then people who don't listen to music. I always knew you were a alien.



*An* alien, Kev. We prefer the term humanoid....
Studies are bull****, anyway.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *An* alien, Kev. We prefer the term humanoid....
> Studies are bull****, anyway.



Studies are not bull****. Now I know why you're into the freaky kinky stuff V.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Studies have shown that people who listen to music have less focus then people who don't listen to music. I always knew you were a alien.



huh I focus better with music TBH, it drowns out other noises for me, I have very sensitive ears and I'm able to pick up a lot noises around me that can distract me more or just plain annoy me 


ex: during a test, the sounds of so many people writing, the sounds of pencils being sharpened
people silently reading the questions, the sounds of papers being turned, yeah to some that's not a distraction but to me it is cause like I said my ears are sensitive.


so some nice instrumental music really helps me a lot


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> huh I focus better with music TBH, it drowns out other noises for me, I have very sensitive ears and I'm able to pick up a lot noises around me that can distract me more or just plain annoy me so some nice instrumental music really helps me a lot



I guess instrumental music is fine because I think the studies were with songs that had lyrics. If you had a song with lyrics and you knew them you would be singing/rapping/screaming them instead of focusing on something else.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

anyhoo lyrics to the song that is stuck in my head

Everybody get up it's time to slam now
We got a real jam goin' down
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance do your dance at the Space Jam
Alright

Come on and slam and welcome to the jam
Come on and slam if you want to jam


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I guess instrumental music is fine because I think the studies were with songs that had lyrics. If you had a song with lyrics and you knew them you would be singing/rapping/screaming them instead of focusing on something else.



I focus better, when I'm not fully focused. So, yes, I do focus better with music (with lyrics) playing, because my brain, instead of running wild, while trying to focus on the task at hand, is focused on the task, and the music keeps me from getting further distracted. Therefore, it helps me focus better.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> huh I focus better with music TBH, it drowns out other noises for me, I have very sensitive ears and I'm able to pick up a lot noises around me that can distract me more or just plain annoy me
> 
> 
> ex: during a test, the sounds of so many people writing, the sounds of pencils being sharpened
> ...



After reading the edited post I've come to a conclusion that you have God's ears.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> I focus better, when I'm not fully focused. So, yes, I do focus better with music (with lyrics) playing, because my brain, instead of running wild, while trying to focus on the task at hand, is focused on the task, and the music keeps me from getting further distracted. Therefore, it helps me focus better.



Tell your brain to stop running wild. Problem solved. Give me my money.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> After reading the edited post I've come to a conclusion that you have God's ears.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Impossible. It does what it wants. You're fired.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Impossible. It does what it wants. You're fired.



You can control your brain. Your statement is invalid. I'm not fired.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You can control your brain. Your statement is invalid. I'm not fired.



My brain cannot be controlled. Your statement is ridiculous. You're double fired.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My brain cannot be controlled. Your statement is ridiculous. You're double fired.



I can control your brain. How come you can't?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I can control your brain. How come you can't?



You can't control it either.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You can't control it either.



Whatever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Whatever.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> That's what I thought.



Yeah right.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Yeah right.



"So, shut up. Shut up. Shut up.
Don't wanna hear it."


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "So, shut up. Shut up. Shut up.
> Don't wanna hear it."



I see the reference.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I see the reference.



"Don't start no ****, it won't be no ****."


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "Don't start no ****, it won't be no ****."



That doesn't make sense.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> That doesn't make sense.



"Every time I look inside your eyes, you make me wanna die."


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "Every time I look inside your eyes, you make me wanna die."



"Stop breaking the rules."


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

everytime i do this my way
i get caught in the lies of the enemy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> "Stop breaking the rules."



"I don't care! We'll carry on."
 I'm actually following the rules, now..


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

:U the hell is even happening here?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> :U the hell is even happening here?



What's happening is  you changed your username, and I love it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "I don't care! We'll carry on."
> I'm actually following the rules, now..



"Are your quotes from songs?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> :U the hell is even happening here?




Nothing boo carry on.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> "Are your quotes from songs?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They legitimately are.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> They legitimately are.



Not that one.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Not that one.



I didn't put it in quotations either.

"Move along."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"If I'm a danger to myself, just think what I could do to you."


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I didn't put it in quotations either.
> 
> "Move along."
> 
> ...



"Alright."


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

"Every little thing is gonna be alright."


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (May 3, 2015)

_And I'm thinking 'bout how people fall in love in
Mysterious ways_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

"_Should I give up, 
Or should I just keep chasing pavements 
Even if it leads nowhere?_"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"We just got swallowed up by the whole damn world.
Whatcha thinkin'? Did you miss me?"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

_This is a war
Sober up
No matter what you call it the color changes up in the Sun_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

"I don't give a **** about me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Drugs. 
Gimme drugs, gimme drugs, gimme drugs. 
I don't need it, but I'll sell what you got."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Love.
Gimme love gimme love gimme love. 
I don't need it, but I'll take what I want from your heart, 
And I'll keep in a bag, in a box."


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

"So, I look in your direction, but you pay me no attention, do you?
And I know you don't listen to me, 
'cause you say you see straight through me, don't you?

//

I'll be waiting in a line, 
Just to see if you care."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I wanna live in a wooden house, 
Where makin' more friends would be easy. 
I wanna live, where the sun comes out."


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Plastic, go back to being plastic, nobody listens, this wallpaper glistens, don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen, places places, get in your places, throw on a dress and put on your doll faces, everyone, thinks that we're perfect, please don't let them look through the curtains, picture, picture, smile for the picture, pose with your brother wont you be a good sister, everyone thinks that we're perfect, please don't let them look in the curtains, D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E, I see things that nobody else sees...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

_Hello. 
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me. 
Is there anyone home? _


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

"Judge me not, for what I do. 
I'm comin' at you; Nothin' left to lose. 
So, come on, mother ****er."


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

_"Torn apart at the seems; 
All my dreams turn to tears. 
I'm not feeling this situation. 
Run away.
Try to find that safe place you can hide. 
It's the best place to be, when you're feelin' like me!
Yeah!
All these things I hate revolve around me!"_


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

I, I can't get these memories out of my mind
And some kind of madness has started to evolve
I, I tried so hard to let you go
But some kind of madness is swallowing me whole, yeah


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2015)

And you know that I can't do this on my own 
And you know that I can't do this on my own
And the weight of the world is getting harder to hold up


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

_"On your way back home again, 
A good samaritan. 
You see a man stuck in the rain, 
stranded with no friends, 
and from the goodness of your heart, 
you save him from the flood. 
A couple miles down the road, 
*he's covered in your blood*." _


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

"You a slut. 
I don't care. 
Face in the pillow, ass up in the air. 
I'll spank you black and blue. 
Them sluts at the club will be like, 
'What happened to you?'"
...I listen to some raunchy ass songs...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> "You a slut.
> I don't care.
> Face in the pillow, ass up in the air.
> I'll spank you black and blue.
> ...



What?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What?


Don't ya know how to read, boi?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Don't ya know how to read, boi?



What is hed pe?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What is hed pe?


A group, obviously. Horrorcore/Rap/Rock/idk wtf else.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

"Now, I know I'm not a saint. 
I've been a sinner all my life. 
I ain't tryna hide my flaws. 
I'd rather keep them in the light. 
They wanna criticize, scrutinize, cast another stone. 
Burn me at the stake, 
then sit and watch it from their throne."


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

_"My lovesick valentine, 
Why keep on trying to tame this heart, 
when you know it's a lie? 
You're lost in your own self-demise. 
It's about time to open your eyes 
And see yourself for what you are. 
I'm sick of being just another scar that you carve into
Your pitch black heart. 
I'm begging. 
Please, won't you prove me wrong?

Please, please, darling, 
Won't you leave me alone?
I'm tired of living in this heartbreak home."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"We were not born the enemy, 
And we will not stop for anything. 
So, try to tell me all the things that I've done wrong. 
This fire will burn until we fall."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, how am I supposed to feel like, 
Everything will be okay, 
When you try to suffocate 
What little is left of me? 
So, **** off 
You've dug your grave and I will be just fine, 
'Cause I'll find my way to light, 
It's always been here inside!"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

"Will you lie to me? 
Tell me I'll be okay. 
Close my eyes and lay me in my tomb. 
Pull the trigger and send me home."


----------



## Loriii (May 5, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> _And I'm thinking 'bout how people fall in love in
> Mysterious ways_



_Maybe just the touch of a hand
Well, me I fall in love with you every single day
And I just wanna tell you I am
_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

_The way you walk and talk really sets me off
To a full alarm._


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

_*"have you heard the news?
there more to prime than two, free day shipping, ON SHOES!
There's tons of movies, that are ready to stream
it' like living in a film lovers dream.
THERE'S MORE TO PRIME!"*_​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

"Baby squirrel, you's a sexy mother ****er."


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

Everybody get up it's time to slam now
We got a real jam goin' down
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance do your dance at the Space Jam
Alright

Come on and slam and welcome to the jam
Come on and slam if you want to jam


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 6, 2015)

Only the best song of all time!!!


I want to be the very best
Like no one ever was
To catch them is my real test
To train them is my cause                 

(I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
Each Pokemon to understand
The power that's inside)

Pokemon gotta catch them all its you and me
I know it's my destiny
Pokemon, oh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
(Pokemon, a heart so true
Our courage will pull us through

You teach me and I'll teach you
Po-ke-mon, gotta catch 'em all)

Every challenge along the way
With courage I will face
I will battle every day
To claim my rightful place

So Come with me, the time is right
There's no better team
Arm in arm we'll win the fight
It's always been our dream

Pokemon gotta catch them all its you and me
I know it's my destiny
Pokemon, oh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
(Pokemon, a heart so true
Our courage will pull us through

You teach me and I'll teach you
Po-ke-mon, gotta catch 'em all)

POKEMON!!!!!!


----------



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

i feel like my heart is stuck in bumper-to-bumper traffic,
i'm under pressure
cause a can't have you the way that i want
let's just go back to the way it was

when we were on honeymoon avenue
honeymoon avenue
baby, coastin' like crazy
can we get back to the way it was?


----------



## Sanaki (May 6, 2015)

So the storm finally found me
And left me in the dark
In the clouds around me
I don't know where you are
If this whole world goes up in arms all I can do is stand
And I won't fight for anyone until you move my hand


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

_"Don't you put words in my mouth. 
Don't try to shut me up. 
I'm not about plastic skin. 
I gotta get out. "_


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Stolen Dance



I want you by my side
So that I never feel alone again
They've always been so kind
But now they've brought you away from me
I hope they didn't get your mind
Your heart is too strong, anyway
We need to fetch back the time
They have stolen from us

[2x:]
I want you
We can bring it on the floor
Never danced like this before
We don't talk about it
Dancing on, do the boogie all night long
Stoned in paradise
Shouldn't talk about it

Shouldn't talk about it

Coldest winter for me
No sun is shining anymore
The only thing I feel is pain
Caused by absence of you
Suspense controlling my mind
I cannot find the way out of here

I want you by my side
So that I never feel alone again

[2x:]
I want you
We can bring it on the floor
Never danced like this before
We don't talk about it
Dancing on, do the boogie all night long
Stoned in paradise
Shouldn't talk about it

Shouldn't talk about it

[2x:]
I want you
We can bring it on the floor
Never danced like this before
We don't talk about it
Dancing on, do the boogie all night long
Stoned in paradise
Shouldn't talk about it

Shouldn't talk about it



I'm listening to this song on repeat and it's just *crushing* my soul... -w-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

_"Love. 
The kind you clean up with a mop and bucket. 
Like the lost catacombs of Egypt, 
Only God knows where we stuck it. 
Hieroglyphics. Let me be Pacific. 
I wanna be down in your south seas, 
But I got this notion that the motion of your ocean 
Means 'Small Craft Advisory'."_


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

_I really hate you
Stop getting in my way

I lost my patience
When are you gonna decay

I want to throw you out
Just like my broken TV

If you'll come back once more
It will be painful you'll see

I hope you die in a fire

Hope you'll be stabbed in the heart, hope you'll get shot and expire

Hope you'll be taken apart

Hope this is what you desire
_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

_"'Cause I won't give up without a fight. 
If you love me let me go."_


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 8, 2015)

@hollowbunnie
Well I for one
Don't have a doubt
These vermin must
Be stomped right out

I second that!
They've got to go
These bats! They've got
To hit the road


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

hollowbunnie said:


> Only the best song of all time!!!
> 
> 
> I want to be the very best
> ...



This my jam.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

_"And truth be told, I never was yours. 
The fear, the fear of falling apart."_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

"*WHERE WILL YOU RUN, 
WHEN THERE'S NO PLACE LEFT FOR YOU TO HIDE?
WHEN YOU'RE FACED WITH THE FIRE, 
WILL YOU STAND FOR THE FUTURE AND SWALLOW YOUR PRIDE?"*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

_"Sweet love of mine, 
Why keep on breaking your back in two 
Just to prove you're alright. 
Just give it up. 
Why keep on coming, when I only wanna break your heart?
You've lost your mind. 
Why aren't you able to just move on 
And get a grip on your life? 
Quit holding on 
To all the things that I've regretted for far too long. 
You have got to realize what we've been through, 
And know we have only one life, to live and die, 
And *I've wasted it all on you."*_


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 9, 2015)

Um, I don't know how I would convert that to roman letters.

Maybe next time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

_"Hey, there, shadow. 
You didn't seem to care at all when you watched me go. 
I know young love is just a dream. 
We were only 'fifteen', but you're the only love I've known."_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

My eyes are bi-focal
my hands are sub-jointed
I live in the future,
in my pre-war apartment
And I count all my blessings
I have friends in high places
And I'm upgraded daily
All my wires without traces

Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
I'm hooked into, hooked into
Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
I'm hooked into, hooked into
Machine

I collect my moments
Into a correspondence
With a mightier power
Who just lacks my perspective
And who lacks my organics
And who covets my defects
And I'm downloaded daily
I am part of a composite

Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
I'm hooked into, hooked into
Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
Hooked into machine
I'm hooked into, hooked into
Machine

Everything's provided
Consummate consumer
Part of worldly taking
Apart from worldly troubles
Living in your pre-war apartment
Soon to be your post-war apartment
And you live in the future
And the future
It's here, it's bright, it's now


----------



## Zane (May 10, 2015)

but ur booty dont need explainin
all i really needa understand is
when
you
talk dirty 2 me


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

chased the good life my whole life long
look back at my life and my life gone
where did i go wrong


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2015)

It's you, it's you, it's all for you
Everything I do
I tell you all the time
Heaven is a place on earth with you
Tell me all the things you wanna do
I heard that you like the bad girls
Honey, is that true?
It's better than I ever even knew
They say that the world was built for two
Only worth living if somebody is loving you
Baby, now you do


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 11, 2015)

_Gone just as you came through the broken air
Now I start to question were you even there
To run my fingers through your f~~~ing hair
Girl I see your face everywhere_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

"Suddenly, 
I become a part of the past. 
I'm becoming the part that don't last. 
I'm losing you, and it's effortless."


----------



## Aestivate (May 12, 2015)

_I had a way then
Losing it all on my own
I had a heart then
But the queen has been overthrown
And I'm not sleeping now
The dark is too hard to beat
And I'm not keeping up
The strength I need to push me_


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2015)

what do they know about love
what do they know about love my friend
what do they know about love
the jingle of a dog's collar would be good right here
the jingle of a dog's collar would be fine


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 12, 2015)

_ "Allow me to exaggerate a memory or two
Where summers lasted longer than, longer than we do
And nothing really mattered except for me to be with you
But in time we all forgot and we all grew"
</3_​


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2015)

_We were at a party
His ear lobe fell in the deep
Someone reached in and grabbed it
Was a rock lobster_


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2015)

all the old paintings on the tomb, they do the sand dance,  dont u know

damn u end of year choir concert.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

"Say something. I'm giving up on you."


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2015)

this is the game red rover
send the righteous on over


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

_I'm losing all my best friends. 
We were all hypocrites. 
I'm losing all my best friend, 
and I don't exist._


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 15, 2015)

'But you know nothing is outside
And my secret is my silence
My secret is my silence
And my silence is in vain'

Some good ol' folk music haha


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

so good-bye, it was sweet, even though incomplete


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2015)

I'm feelin' myself, I'm feelin' my, feelin' my, feelin' myself


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

_Here in this world which is decaying with our every move
I struggle moving on to the days where my fears are gone
And I find myself carving out, your smile, it's a faded doubt
So I just pulled the plug

I'm standing here and screaming with what is left of my voice
Hearing the echoes that bounce in vain
Nothing is left where I am calling, I'll simply just end
'Cause if you follow my path you'll see I'm simply unchained
We are aware and it's stabbing us right where it hurts the most
Broken in pieces we're in the dark
"This is the life that we are living, there's no way around"
Those are the words I slowly mumbled as tears started falling down_


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2015)

hello my name is jimmy pop and i'm a dumb white guy
i'm not old or new but middle school 5th grade like junior high


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

But I'm only human
And I bleed when I fall down
I'm only human
And I crash and I break down
Your words in my head
Knives in my heart
You build me up and then I fall apart
'Cause I'm only humaaaaan


----------



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

MY MINDS TELLIG ME NOOOO BUT MY BODY MY BODY TELLING YEEEA


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

_"****, ****, ****. 
I wanna **** 'til we bleed, 
and there's a time crunch, baby. 
I don't wanna believe, 
This is my last night on earth, 
My ****ing hell. 

I'll never love again. 
I'll never love again.

You're beautiful. 
*I'm a loser alive, 
On a suicide mission to die."*_


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

_Temporal dead zone where clocks are barely breathing
Yet no one cares to notice for all the yelling
All night clamor to hold it together.
I want to play don't wait forms in the hideaway
I want to get on with getting on with things
I want to run in fields paint the kitchen
And love someone
And I can't do any of that here can I?_


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 23, 2015)

_ Picture yourself in a boat on a river
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes
Cellophane flowers of yellow and green
Towering over your head
Look for the girl with the sun in her eyes
And she's gone_​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Gave me those pearls and I thought they were ugly,
don't you try and tell me that you never loved me,
I know that you did, cause you said it and you wrote it down.

Dancin' at discos, eatin' cheese on toast,
yeah you made me merry made me very very happy,
but obviously, you didn't wanna stick around,
so I learnt from you.


----------



## uriri (May 23, 2015)

....
In the land of Gods and Monsters
I was an Angel
Looking to get ****ed hard
Like a groupie incognito posing as a real singer
Life imitates art

You got that medicine I need
Dope, shoot it up, straight to the heart please
I don't really wanna know what's good for me
God's dead, I said 'baby that's alright with me'

No one's gonna take my soul away
I'm living like Jim Morrison
Headed towards a ****ed up holiday
Motel sprees sprees and I'm singing
'**** yeah give it to me this is heaven, what I truly
Want'
It's innocence lost
Innocence lost


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

So this is how it works,
you feel a little worse,
then when we drove that hearse,
right through a screaming crowd,
while laughing up a storm,
until we were just bone,
until it got so warm,
that none of us could sleep,
and all the styrofoam,
began to melt away,
we tried to find some worms,
to aid in the decay,
but none of them were home,
inside the catacombs,
a million ancient bees,
began to sting our knees,
while we were on our knees,
praying that disease,
would leave the ones we loved,
and never come again,
on the radio,
we heard November rain,
the solo's awful long,
but it's a pretty song,
we listened to twice,
cause the DJ was asleep,
So this is how it works,
you're young until you're not,
you love until you don't,
you try until you can't,
you laugh until you cry,
you cry until you laugh,
and everyone must breathe,
until their dying breath,
No, this is how it works,
you peer inside yourself,
you take the things you like,
and try to love the things you took,
and then you take that love you made,
and stick it into some,
someone else's heart,
pumpin' someone else's blood,
and walking arm in arm,
you hope it don't get harmed,
and even if it does,
you'll just do it all again,
on the radio,
you hear November rain,
That solo's awful long,
but it's a good refrain,
you listen to it twice,
cause the DJ is asleep,
on the radio,
on the radio,
on the radio-uh-oh
on the radio-uh-oh
on the radio-uh-oh
on the radio-oh-ohhh.


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2015)

so let me give you that toot toot
and lemme get that beep beep
running your hands through my fro
bouncing on 24's 


*IGNITION(REMIX) - R. KELLY*


*LA FLAME*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Javocado said:


> so let me give you that toot toot
> and lemme get that beep beep
> running your hands through my fro
> bouncing on 24's



While they say on the radio... 
It's the remix to ignition. 
Hot and fresh out the kitchen. 
Mama rollin' that body, 
got every man in here wishin'. 
Sippin' on coke and rum. 
I'm like so what? I'm drunk. 
It's the freakin' weekend. 
Baby, I'm about to have me some fun.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 23, 2015)

Here's a Shiny Hunt-centric parody of In Our Town by Starlight Glimmer.

"Heads High, users! Marching Proud! All together now, every one of you~! No one left behind!!"

Life is so grand in our hunt
We're always filled with CHEER~!
We never have to look around
To know that we're all here

In our hunt, In our hunt
We don't have to wait
To find out that our Pal Pad list
Is just to emulate

"Let's see those big HAPPY smiles!"

Life is a smile in our hunt
Our party is the same
Because we do not separate
By more than username

In our hunt, In our hunt
We dare not switch feet
Difference only breeds the worst
Ego-filled conceit

"You see!? Now EVERYone wins!!"

Life is a joy in our hunt
We're all equal here
No egg is superior, and
No egg shakes in fear

In our hunt, in our hunt
We work as a team
You can't switch your eggs out
If you want the bream

Other users argue
Do you ever wonder why
When you think your party's special,
You don't see eye to eye?

There's just too many differences
That lead to disarray
But when you learn to hunt as one
It's like a HOLIDAY~!

In our hunt, In our hunt
We don't complicate
When you learn to Shiny Hunt
Life is also great

Join in our new Shiny Hunt
Come out of your spot
Banded by those million eggs
By our Shiny Spots~


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 23, 2015)

WHEN I WAS
A YOUNG BOY
MY FATHER
TOOK ME INTO THE CITY
 TO SEE A MARCHING BAND




KILLJOYS MAKE SOME NOISE!


----------



## Zane (May 23, 2015)

I NEVER CAN SAY GOODBYE BOY


----------



## You got mail! (May 23, 2015)

And so the conversation turned, until the sun went down.
And many fantasies were learned, on that day...


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

cause im a man, woman 
dont always think b4 i do
cause im a man, woman
thats the only answer ive got for u


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

We're not indestructible,
Baby better get that straight.
I think it's unbelieveable,
How you give into the hands of fate.
Some things are worth fighting for,
some feelings never die.
I'm not asking for another chance,
I just wanna know why.

(chorus)
There's no easy way out,
There's no shortcut home.
There's no easy way out,
Giving in can't be wrong.

I don't wanna miss the fight,
I don't wanna drag you down.
But I'm Feeling like a prisoner,
Like a stranger in a no-name town.
I See all the angry faces,
Afraid that could be you and me.
Talking about what might have been,
Thinking about what it used to be.

(chorus)
There's no easy way out,
There's no shortcut home.
There's no easy way out,
Giving in can't be wrong.

Baby Baby we can shed this skin,
We can know how we feel inside.
Instead of going down an endless road,
Not knowing if we're dead or alive.
Some things are worth fighting for,
some feelings never die.
I'm not asking for another chance,
I just wanna know why.

(chorus)
There's no easy way out,
There's no shortcut home.
There's no easy way out,
givin in, givin in, can't be wrong.


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

_Don?t panic
No not yet
I know I?m the one you want to forget
Cue all the love to leave my heart
It?s time for me to fall apart_


----------



## Chocorin (May 24, 2015)

_Cause baby, now we've got bad blood
You know it used to be mad love
So take a look what you've done
Cause baby, now we've got bad blood, hey!_


----------



## Zane (May 24, 2015)

If there was only something between us
Other than our clothes
Something in our skies
Something in our skies
Something in our blood
Something in our skies


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 24, 2015)

I'm in love; It's a beautiful day
I'm in love; It's a beautiful way
I don't care what the Whether Man say
It's a beautiful day


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 25, 2015)

It’s alive, It’s alive
When I see it through your eyes
It’s alive, It’s alive
Now I understand your lives
When you take me there
You show me the city
I see it through your eyes
When you take me there
We drive through the city
Beneath the Durban Skies


----------



## creamyy (May 25, 2015)

You keep on drawing the line
Just a little bigger every time
And I must be losing my mind
'Cause I know I want you in my life


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2015)

make music thats fire spit my soul through the wire


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

Come take my hand
You should know me
I've always been in your mind
You know that I'll be kind
I'll be guiding you

Building your dream
Has to start now
There's no other road to take
You won't make a mistake
I'll be guiding you

You have to believe we are magic
Nothin' can stand in our way
You have to believe we are magic
Don't let your aim ever stray
And if all your hopes survive
Your destiny will arrive
I'll bring all your dreams alive
For you


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2015)

As loud as Hell
a ringing bell
behind my teeth
it shakes my smile
and all the while, as vampires feed
I bleed


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

_ I wanna dig this Tinseltown 
'Til it's six feet underground
It's safe to say that timing is everything..._​


----------



## Rizies (May 27, 2015)

The stars
Could fall
Out of the sky
But I'll keep standing

I can't be stopped
No we won't be shaking 
Heart's like a drum beating not breaking

We're never gonna stop
And if it keeps on raining
March until the sun comes out
And say so long
Parade rain


----------



## Mayor Krystal (May 27, 2015)

_"I'm a flame
You're a fire
I'm the dark in need of light
When we touch, you inspire
Feel the change in me tonight
So take me up, take me higher
There's a world not far from here
We can dance in desire
Or we can burn in love tonight

Our hearts are like firestones
And when they strike, we feel the love
Sparks will fly, they ignite our bones
But when they strike, we light up the world"_


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 27, 2015)

Nine in the afternoon,
Your eyes are the size of the moon,
You could cause you can so you do,
And we're feeling so good just the way that we do,
Cause it's nine in the afternoon...


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 27, 2015)

_I want your sweet talk,
 Talking to me, all night,
 Filling me with love, with love.
 Without your sweet talk,
 Keep it coming, don't stop,
 'Till we turn the lights back on.


Baby I want you to
 Sweeeet talk to me.
 Sweeeet talk to me.
 Sweeeet talk to me.
 That sweet is on your lips,
 I need a taste of it.


Don't need a thing to fly,
 Your sugar always get me so high.
 Had a little fantasy,
 I'm living on my wildest dreams.
 Yeahh.


When your fingers touch my neck,
 I start to loose my breath.
 And when you kiss me just like that,
 Oh baby, Oh baby.
 Because you know how to read my mind,
 Tellin' you it's about that time,
 And nothing could be better._


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 27, 2015)

_Well, since my baby left me, 
I found a new place to dwell. 
It's down at the end of Lonely Street, 
At Heartbreak Hotel._


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 27, 2015)

My wing tips waltz across naive
Wood floors they creak
Innocently down the stairs

Drag melody
My percussive feet serve cobweb headaches as a
Matching set of marching clocks
The slumbering apparitions
That they've come to wake up

Here I am composing a burlesque
Out of where they rest their necks
Sunken in their splintered cradles
And ramshackle heads
They asked for it


----------



## Zane (May 28, 2015)

CAN U KEEP UP
BABY BOY MAKE ME LOSE MY BREATH


----------



## kikiiii (May 28, 2015)

and we could pretend it all the time
can't you see that it's just raining?
there ain't no need to go outside <3


----------



## You got mail! (May 28, 2015)

Here in my car, I feel safest of all.
I can lock all my doors. It's the only way to live in cars.


----------



## Lmaze (May 28, 2015)

I've just had T swift on my brain lately! Bad Blood every day


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

the song that's on my mind has no lyrics :c anyhoo it's this song






​


----------



## milkyi (May 28, 2015)

I think back on that scene
Just like a dream
I opened like a flower
Eyes agleam
You’re always on my mind
And after all this time
I hope I don’t need to remind
You of yourself
It hurt me deeper than you knew
But I will continue to wait for you
No matter what you do
You’re always gonna lose
Fear stops
Builds up
And accumulates inside you
Your memories overlap
One after another
No room for gaps
You will have to remember
Never feel sorry for yourself
You never thought of anybody else
What a good girl, good girl 
But no matter what I do
Envy, envy, is filling up in me sorry its tiny I don't wanna spam >w< I'm also listening to it rn OuO


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2015)

but can it be
when we can see 
so vividly
a memory 
And yes you say
so must the day
too, fade away and
leave a ray 
of sun
so gold


----------



## Angelmarina (May 29, 2015)

Ever on and on, I continue circling
With nothing but my hate, and a carousel of agony
'Til slowly I forget, and my heart starts vanishing...
And suddenly I see that I can't break free--I'm 
Slipping through the cracks of a dark eternity
With nothing but the pain and the paralyzing agony
To tell me who I am, who I was
Uncertainty enveloping my mind 'til I can't break free 

And maybe it's a dream; maybe nothing else is real
But it wouldn't mean a thing if I told you how I feel
So I'm tired of all the pain, of the misery inside
And I wish that I could live feeling nothing but the night
You can tell me what to say; you could tell me where to go
But I doubt that I would care, and my heart will never know
If I make another move, there'll be no more turning back
Because everything will change and it all will fade to Black


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

oh oh oh oppaerui saranghae

ah ah ah manhi hae

wtf do i still have dis in my head lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

_You sit there in your heartache, 
Waiting on some beautiful boy to 
To save you from your old ways. 
You play forgiveness. 
Watch it now, 
Here he comes. 
He doesn't look a thing like Jesus, 
But he 
Talks like a gentleman. 
Like you imagined, when you were young._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well I never pray, 
But tonight I'm on my knees yeah 
I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me, yeah. 
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind, I feel free now. 
But the airways are clean, and there's nobody singing to me now. 

---------

I'm a million different people 
From one day to the next."


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 29, 2015)

You seem so far away though you are standing near
You made me feel alive, but something died I fear
I really tried to make it out
I wish I understood
What happened to our love, it used to be so good

So when you're near me, darling can't you hear me
S. O. S.
The love you gave me, nothing else can save me
S. O. S.
When you're gone
How can I even try to go on?
When you're gone
Though I try how can I carry on?


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 30, 2015)

_ 
ღ I've never so adored you
I'm twisting allegories now
I want to complicate you
Don't let me do this to myself
I'm chasing roller coasters
I've got to have you closer now
Endless romantic stories
You never could control me ღ_​


----------



## Zane (May 30, 2015)

your love is like a rollercoaster baby baby


----------



## Fine (May 30, 2015)

This is gospel for the fallen ones
Locked away in permanent slumber
Assembling their philosophies
From pieces of broken memories

Oh, this is the beat of my heart, this is the beat of my heart 
Their gnashing teeth and criminal tongues conspire against the odds
But they haven’t seen the best of us yet

If you love me let me go


----------



## milkyi (May 30, 2015)

Angelmarina said:


> Ever on and on, I continue circling
> With nothing but my hate, and a carousel of agony
> 'Til slowly I forget, and my heart starts vanishing...
> And suddenly I see that I can't break free--I'm
> ...



Bad apple love <333
Bite my lip and close my eyes
Take me away to paradise


----------



## Queeen (May 30, 2015)

Super Trouper lights are gonna find me
Shining like the sun
Smiling having fun
Feeling like a number one
Tonight the
Super Trouper beams are gonna blind me
But I won't feel blue
Like I always do
Cause somewhere in the crowd there's you


----------



## Zane (May 30, 2015)

Queeen said:


> Super Trouper lights are gonna find me
> Shining like the sun
> Smiling having fun
> Feeling like a number one
> ...



I was sick and tired of everything
when I called you last night from Glasgow
all I do is eat and sleep and sing
wishing every show was the last show (wishing every show was the last show~)
So imagine I was glad to hear you're coming (glad to hear you're coming~)
Suddenly I feel all right (and suddenly it's gonna be~)
and it's gonna be so different
when I'm on the stage tonight!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

"_I know you want my body. 
Fat kids are so sexy. 
Take off all of your clothes. 
Come over here, 
And get next to me, *****._" 

XD


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 31, 2015)

My heart is broke
 But I have some glue
 Help me inhale
 And mend it with you
 We'll float around
 And hang out on clouds
 Then we'll come down
 And have a hangover


----------



## kaylagirl (May 31, 2015)

I heard that stupid new taylor swift song on the radio in my friend's car and now it WON'T GO AWAY

Cause, baby now we got BAD BLOOD
You know it used to be MAD LOVE
So take a look what you've DUH-UH-ONE
Cause, baby, now we got BA-AD BLOOD


----------



## doveling (May 31, 2015)

take a sip of my secret potion
i'll make you fall in love
for a spell that can't be broken
one drop should be enough
for you belong to me
i got the recipe
& it’s called black magic _and it’s called black magic_
take a sip of my secret potion
one taste and you'll be mine
it's a spell that can't be broken
it'll keep you up all night
for you belong to me
i got the recipe
& it’s called black magic _and it’s called black magic_


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

Wish I may, wish I might
Find my one true love tonight
Do you think that it could be you


----------



## Zane (May 31, 2015)

Ben, the two of us need look no more
We both found what we were looking for
With a friend to call my own
I'll never be alone
And you my friend will see
You've got a friend in me


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 31, 2015)

Did you write the book of love
And do you have faith in God above
If the Bible tells you so
Now do you believe in rock and roll
Can music, save your mortal soul
And, can you teach me how to dance real slow

Well I know that you're in love with him
Cause I saw you dancin in the gym
You both kicked off your shoes
Man I dig those rhythm and blues

I was a lonely teenage broncin buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck
But I knew I was out of luck
The day the music died


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

If you knew, knew what the bluebirds sang at you,
You would never sing along
Cast them out cause this is our culture
These new flocks are nothing but vultures

Because they took our love and they filled it up
Filled it up with Novocaine and now I’m just numb
Now I’m just numb
And don't mind me, I’m just a son of a gun
So don’t stop, don’t stop until your heart goes numb
Now I’m just numb
I don’t feel a thing for you


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2015)

So welcome to the dollhouse
Welcome to the dollhouse
Welcome to the dollhouse
I've got it all set up for you


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2015)

Maybe he will come out of this loving me, maybe he won't.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm never gonna dance again.  Guilty feet have got no rhythm.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 1, 2015)

Whether near or far
I am always yours
Any change in time
We are young again

Lay us down
We're in love 

In these coming years
Many things will change
But the way I feel
Will remain the same

(It's such a slow song, and these are basically all the lyrics it has.)


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

_I got my red dress on tonight
Dancing in the dark in the pale moonlight
Done my hair up real big beauty queen style
High heels off, I'm feeling alive

Oh, my God, I feel it in the air
Telephone wires above are sizzling like a snare
Honey, I'm on fire, I feel it everywhere
Nothing scares me anymore

Kiss me hard before you go
Summertime sadness
I just wanted you to know
That, baby, you're the best

I got that summertime, summertime sadness
S-s-summertime, summertime sadness
Got that summertime, summertime sadness
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh
_


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 2, 2015)

; meatwad makes the money see,
; meatwad gets the honeys, G


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 2, 2015)

A winter's day
In a deep and dark
December;
I am alone,
Gazing from my window to the streets below
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

I've built walls,
A fortress steep and mighty,
That none may penetrate.
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain.
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

Don't talk of love,
Well I've heard the words before;
It's sleeping in my memory.
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died.
If I never loved I never would have cried.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

I have my books
And my poetry to protect me;
I am shielded in my armor,
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb.
I touch no one and no one touches me.
I am a rock,
I am an island.

And a rock feels no pain;
And an island never cries.

Lyrics that have haunted me since I was 12. I feel I understand the meaning to well.


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 4, 2015)

If yo dude come close to me he gon run right off the he goes to me
(I make em do it)
Ima let your boy show for me but he gotta eat the booty like groceries


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 4, 2015)

R-E-S-P-E-C-T you know what it means to me


----------



## Koloh (Jun 4, 2015)

The summer sun I can’t go back to
The touch of your skin, on my skin
Look away the sun’s above us
Now you know we’ll look back up in time

But we were only fifteen,
Fifteen we're floating through the slipstream
You’re with me, we were only fifteen
Fifteen just floating through the slipstream


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

i am the eggman


----------



## danikaphantom (Jun 5, 2015)

Yo, Danny Fenton, he was just fourteen
when his parents built a very strange machine
designed to view a world unseen

(He's gonna catch 'em all cause he is Danny Phantom)


----------



## Mayor Krystal (Jun 5, 2015)

danikaphantom said:


> Yo, Danny Fenton, he was just fourteen
> when his parents built a very strange machine
> designed to view a world unseen
> 
> (He's gonna catch 'em all cause he is Danny Phantom)


Haha, this brings back memories :')



Well here are the lyrics to the song I'm currently listening to:

Declare to the world, that you are who you are
And sing all alone to this music
Deep down inside, smell the stench of your lies
Always take what you have and abuse it

Turn up the song for the boys and the girls
Who have all gathered round to bare witness
But silence remains it's the same everyday
You will not win
You will not win
You will not win

Bury your head
Then you lie to these children
I won't let it end
It's hard to be something I'm not
When your out there somewhere...


----------



## Zane (Jun 9, 2015)

i'm too sexy for my car too sexy for my car, too sexy by far


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

Now it's three in the morning and I'm trying to change your mind
Left you multiple missed calls and to my message you reply,
"Why'd you only call me when you're high?
Hi, why'd you only call me when you're high?"


----------



## Stanley (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm fixing a hole where the rain gets in
And stops my mind from wandering
Where it will go

I'm filling the cracks that ran through the door
And kept my mind from wandering
Where it will go


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2015)

it must have been loveeeeeee.... but its over now............................
lay a whisper. on my pillow
leave the winter. on the ground
i wake up lonley
theres air of silence
in the bedroom, and all around
touch me now, i close my eyes, and dream away.........

IT MUST HAVE BEEN LOOOOOOVE BUT ITS OVER NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
IT MUST HAVE BEEN GOOD, BUT I LOST IT SOMEHOW
IT MUST HAVE BEEN LOOOOVE, BUT ITS OVER NOOOOOW
FROM THE MOMENT WE TOUCHED, TO THE TIME THAT RAN OUT

make beliving, we're together
that im sheltered, by ur heart
but in and outside, ive turn to water
like a tear drop, in your palm
and its a hard, winters daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
i dream awayyyyyy
ooooooooooooooo

IT MUST HAVE BEEEN LOOOVE BUT ITS OVER NOOOOW
IT WAS ALL THAT I WANTED NOW IM LIVING WITHOUUUUT
IT MUST HAVE BEEN LOOOOOOVE BUT ITS OVER NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
ITS WHERE THE WATER FLOOOOOWS
ITS WHERE THE WIND BLOOOOW

WHERE DA WIND BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSS

YEA YEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA

WHERE DA WIND BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
OOOOOOOOOGOHOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

OT MUST HAVE BEEN LOVE
BUT ITS OVER NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
IT MUST HAVE BEEN GOOD
BUT I LOST IT SOMEHOW
IT MUST HAVE BEEN LOVE
BUT ITS OVER NOOOOOW
FROM THE MOMENT WE TOUCHED
TO THE TIME THAT RAN OUT
YEA YEA MUST HAVE BEEN LOOOOOOOOOVE
BUT ITS OVER NOW
IT WAS ALL THAT I WANTED
NOW IM LIVING WITHOUT 
IT MUST HAVE BEEEEEN LOVE
BUT ITS OVER NOOOOOOOOW
ITS WHERE THE WATER FLOWS...........
ITS WHERE THE WIND BLOOOOOOWS

IT MUST HAVE BEEEEEEN LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE
BUT ITS OVER NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
IT MUST HAVE BEEN LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE
IT MUST HAVE BEEEEEN LOOOOOOOOOOVE
......MUST HAVE BEEN LOVE,...





oops got carried away


----------



## Liseli (Jun 9, 2015)

I miss the taste of a sweeter life,
I miss the conversations,
I'm searching for a song tonight
I'm changing all of the stations.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2015)

It takes courage to enjoy it.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 9, 2015)

You got that fresh way of talkin'
It could be 4 in the mornin'
and you're makin' me trip my heart skip-skips a beat.

You know that this is amazing
Please tell me why no hesitating lets,
Risk it all
Risk the fall tonight.

Take the rooooooope and climb.
Closeeee your eyes
Love will take you higghhh
We'll be sitting on top of the world
Baby
Youuuu and IIIII
were booooooorn to flyyy
so just hooooooold on tight
We'll be sitting on top, sitting on top of the world.

Woaaaaah, woaaah, woahh-oh oh oh oh . Woaaaah, Woahhh, Woooahh.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm sorry
I can't be perfect
Now it's just too late and
We can't go back
I'm sorry
I can't be perfect


----------



## Zane (Jun 9, 2015)

Just wishin' and hopin' and thinkin' and prayin'
Plannin' and dreamin' his kiss is the start
That won't get you into his heart


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

no matter what you say or what you doooooo
when im alone i'd rather be with yoooouuu
frick these other nimbas i'll be right by your sideeee
'til three thousand and fiveeeee


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

ALWAYS
I WANNA BE WITH YOU
AND MAKE BELIEVE WITH YOU
AND LIVE IN HARMONY HARMONY OHHHHHH LOVE


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

who said anything about falling in lovvveeee
lost my miiiind when iiiii surrendered everything to find you're enouggghhh
anddd its myyy mistakeee 
cause who said anything about falling innnn loooveee 
innn looooovvvee
innnn looOoOOoOoOOOovvveeee


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

i know its lateee
i know ur wearyyyyy
i know ur plaaaaans
dont include meeeeeee

still here we r.....
both of us lonelyyyyy
longing for shelllllter
from all that we seeeeee

y should we worry
no1 will care gurl
look at the stars now
so far awaaaaaayyy

we've got 2nite
who needs tomorrow
we got 2nite baaaabe
y dont u stay

DEEP IN MY SOUUUUUUL
I BEEN SO LONELY
ALL OF MY HOPES
R FADING AWAAAAAAAAAAY

AND I'VE LONGED 4 LOVE
LIKE EVERYONE ELSE DOEEEES
I KNOW I'LL KEEP SEARCHIIIING
AFTER TODAAAAY

SO THERE IT ISSSS GUUURL
WE GOT IT ALL NOOOOOOW
AND HERE WE R BAAABE
WAT DO U SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

WE GOT 2NITEEEEE
WHO NEEDS TOMORROOOOOOOW?????//
WE GOT 2NITE BABE
Y DONT U STAY?????????????

I KNOW ITS LATE AND I KNOW UR WEARY
I KNOW UR PLANS DONT INCLUDE ME
STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL HERE WE R
BOTH OF US LONELY
BOTH OF US LONELY............

WE GOT 2NITE.........
WHO NEEDS TOMORROWW.....
LETS MAKE IT LAAAAST
LETS FIND A WAY....

TURN OUT DA LIIIGHTS
OHHHH
COME TAKE MY HAND NOW
WE GOT 2NITEEEEE BABE
Y DONT WE STAY
WE GOT 2NITE BABE
Y DONT WE
STAAAAAAAY


----------



## doveling (Jun 10, 2015)

so I'm daydreaming,
with my chin in the palm of my hands,
about you,
you and only you,
got me daydreaming,
with my chin in the palm of my hands,
about you,
you and only you.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 10, 2015)

dash got so much wood
i could build me a fort


----------



## Zane (Jun 10, 2015)

you aint never had a friend like me


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 10, 2015)

The one and only thing
That I am here to bring
Is music, is the music
Is the music in my soul


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

HERE I AM WITH MY NINJA CLAN
NINJA CLAN, HERE WE STAND 
NARUTO. IM ON MY WAY 
NARUTO. ILL BE OKAY 
GETTING READY TO FIGHT ON SET 
GOT MY BEST FRIENDS BY MY SIDE
SASOOKAY 
IS REALLY COOL 
SAKOORA 
THE BOOTIFUL


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 10, 2015)

^

*growls*

- - - Post Merge - - -

They don't care about nada
Not zilch; NO! Nothing
Except bringing about
An orchard's destruction


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2015)

(prepare 2 cry)

im lying alone with my head on da phone
thinnking of u til it hurts
i know u hurt too
but wat else can we do??
tormetented and torn apart

i wish i coudl carry ur smile in my heart
for times when my life seemes so low
it would make me beleives
wat tomororw oculd bring
when today doesnt rly know
doesnt rly know

im all out of love
im so lost without u
i know u were right
believing for so long
im all out of love
wat am i without u
i cant b too late
to say that i was soooo wrooooooong........

i want u to come back and carry me home
away from these long lonely nights
im reachin for u 
r u feelin it too
does the feeling seem oh so right

and wat would u say if i called on u now
and said that i cant hold on
theres no easy way 
it gets harder each day
PLS LOVE ME OR I'LL BE GOOOOOOONE
ILL BEEEEEE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONEE

IM ALL OUT OF LOVE
IM SO LOST WITHOUT U
I KNOW U WERE RIGHT
BELIVING FOR SO LONG
IM ALL OUT OF LOVE
AWT AM I WITHOUT U
I CANT B TOO LATE 
TO SAY THAT IW AS SO WRONG.......

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
wat r u thinkin of.......
WAT R U THINKIN OOFFFFFFFFFFF
.....wat r u thnkin of....
....WAT R U THINKIN OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

.........................im all out of love
im so lost wiht out u
i know u were rihgt.......................
................BELIVING FOR SO LOOOOOOOOONG
IM ALL OUT OF LOVE
WAT AM I WUTHOUT U
I CANT B 2 LATE 
I KNOW I WAS SO WRONG
IM ALL OUT OF LOVE
IM SO LOST WITHOUT U
I KNOW U WERE RIGHT 
BELIVING FOR SO LONG
IM ALL OUT OF LOVE
WAT AM I WITHOUT U
I CANT BE TOO LATE
I KNOW I WAS SO WRONG
IM ALL OUF OF LOVE
IM SO LOST WITHOUT U
I KNOW U WERE RIGHT
BELEIVING FOR SO LONG
IMA LL OUF OF LOVE
WAT AM I WITHOUT U
I CANT BE TOO LATE
TO SAY THAT I WAS SO
WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG


----------



## vel (Jun 12, 2015)

_This is a black, black ski mask song. So put all of your anger on.
In the truly gruesome do we trust, I will always land on you, like a sucker punch.
Singing I am your worst, I am your worst nightmare.
If you knew, knew what the bluebirds sang at you, you would never sing along.
Cast them out cause this is our culture, these new flocks are nothing but vultures. _


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 12, 2015)

Japanese, forgive me of any spelling errors*
Rolling girl, wa itsu mademo, todoka nai, yume mite
Sawagu atama no nako o, kaki mawasite, kaki mawasite 
Mondai nai, to tsubuyaite, kotoba wa ushina wareta?
Mo shippai, mo shippai, machigai sagashi ni owa reba mata mawaru no
Mo ikkai, mo ikkai, watashi wo kyo mo korogari masu to shojo wa iu, shojo wa iu

This is only what is in memory, there is a lot more to the song. It's just a song about a girl being abused, forgotten, suicidal, and more, trying to become something. No matter how hard she tries, she ends up losing. Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

DONT MAKE FUN OF MY TERRIBLE JAPANESE IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO MEMORIZE ALL OF IT


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2015)

But I'm on the outside
And I'm looking in
I can see through you
See your true colors
'Cause inside you're ugly
You're ugly like me
I can see through you
See to the real you


----------



## mintellect (Jun 12, 2015)

"You called me up
its like a broken record
saying that your heart hurts

and that you'll never get over him getting over you
and you eNd up crying
and i end up lying
cuz Im just a sucker for everything that you do
and when the phone call finally ends
you say *thanks for being a friend
and Im stuck in the friend zone again and again*"

-some 5sos song apparently

I bolded those lines because those are the main parts of the song I'm thinking about
my crush called me his "friend" when he signed my yearbook
he wrote some thing really nice, but still...

I'M STUCK IN THE FRIEND ZONE AGAIN AND AGAIN.....


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2015)

Man I promise, I'm so self-conscious
That's why you always see me with at least one of my watches
Rollies and Pasha's done drove me crazy
I can't even pronounce nothing- pass that ver-say-see!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

The fact that we can stand strong in front of Divinities, in tears and fists, and defy Them
shouting: ''You'll never take our wings''... because WE, mortals, have nothing in this
world... but our love

May you see the face of the truth
Find your way to the 4th door
to the monuments of mars
Above the suspicious stare of the moon
These lights are dancing in the sky....

Singing tales of the dark rift
Explaining colors to the blinds
The grander scheme of our own past
Another day to spin again

~Unexpect – The Quantum Symphony​


----------



## Liseli (Jun 12, 2015)

Well here we go.

With her wine-stained lips, yeah, she nothing but trouble
Cold to the touch but she's warm as a devil
I gave her my heart but she wanted my soul
She takes 'til I break and I can't get more

You got me in chains, you got me in chains for your love
But I wouldn't change, no, I wouldn't change this love
You got me in chains, you got me in chains for your love
But I wouldn't change, no, I wouldn't change this love


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 12, 2015)

WE DIDNT START THE FIRE bubububububub


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

She was lying on the floor, counting stretchmarks,
she hadn't been a virgin and he hadn't been a god,
so she named the baby Elvis,
to make up for the royalty he lacked and,
from them on it was turpentine and patches,
it was cold cold Campbell's from the can,
and they were just two jerks,
playing with matches,
cause that's all they knew how to, play,
it was raining cats and dogs outside of her window,
and she knew they were destined to become sacred roadkill on the way,
and she was listening to the sound of heaven shaking,
thinkin about puddles, puddles and mistakes,
Cause it's been turpentine and patches,
It's been cold, cold Campbell's from the can,
And they were just two jerks playing with matches,
Cause that's all they knew how to play,
Elvis never could carry a tune,
she thought about this irony, 
as she stared back at the moon,
she was tracing her years with her fingers on her skin,
saying why don't I begin again,
with turpentine and patches,
with cold, cold Campbell's from the can,
after all I'm still a jerk playing with matches,
it's just that he's not around to play along,
I'm still an a**hole playing with candles,
Blowing out wishes, blowing out dreams,
Just sitting here and trying to decipher,
what's, what's written in Braille upon my skin...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

All day staring at the ceiling
Making friends with shadows on my wall
All night hearing voices telling me
That I should get some sleep
Because tomorrow might be good for something

Hold on
Feeling like I'm headed for a breakdown
And I don't know why


----------



## Beardo (Jun 13, 2015)

I need a touch up
Need a nip and a tuck, need to be cropped and cut
I need a touch up I need a haircut,
Need a shave and a pluck to help me get me ****ed
I am a makeover queen a swan out of duckling
Ugly duckling you're drowning in makeup
My makeup has washed off


----------



## mintellect (Jun 13, 2015)

tokkio said:


> HERE I AM WITH MY NINJA CLAN
> NINJA CLAN, HERE WE STAND
> NARUTO. IM ON MY WAY
> NARUTO. ILL BE OKAY
> ...



*HERE I AM WITH MY CUPCAKE CLAN
CUPCAKE CLAN, HERE WE STAND
KITTENS. IM ON MY WAY
KITTENS, ILL BE OKAY
GETTING READY TO EAT ON SET
GOT MY BEST CAKES ON MY SIDE
ICECREAM
IS REALLY COOL
ICECREAM
THE AWESOME*


----------



## Prabha (Jun 13, 2015)

I think I know what you mean, but watch what you say
cause they'll be trying to knock you down in some way
sometimes it feels like the world is falling asleep
how do you wake someone up from inside a dream?

true lyric posts involve not copying and pasting from another site


----------



## Prabha (Jun 13, 2015)

double posts suk.


----------



## axo (Jun 13, 2015)

Short steps, deep breath
Everything is alright
Chin up, I can't
Step into the spotlight
She said, "I'm sad,"
Somehow without any words
I just stood there
Searching for an answer

When this world is no more
The moon is all we'll see
I'll ask you to fly away with me
Until the stars all fall down
They empty from the sky
But I don't mind
If you're with me, then everything's alright

Why do my words
Always lose their meaning?
What I feel, what I say
There's such a rift between them
He said, "I can't
Really seem to read you."
I just stood there
Never know what I should do

When this world is no more
The moon is all we'll see
I'll ask you to fly away with me
Until the stars all fall down
They empty from the sky
But I don't mind
If you're with me, then everything's alright
If you're with me, then everything's alright


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 13, 2015)

I only knew you for a while
I never saw your smile
Till it was time to go
Time to go away (time to go away)
Sometimes it's hard to recognise
Love comes as a surprise
And it's too late
It's just too late to stay
Too late to stay

We'll always be together
However far it seems
(Love never ends)
We'll always be together
Together in electric dreams

Because the friendship that you gave
Has taught me to be brave
No matter where I go, I'll never find a better prize
(Find a better prize)
Though you're miles and miles away
I see you every day 
I don't have to try
I just close my eyes
I close my eyes


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2015)

Now that I'm awake, I hope you will find me.

If you want our cake, I'll bake.

Did you bring the eggs? I'll mix in the sugar for you.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 13, 2015)

Dango, dango, dango, dango
Dango, daikazoku

Yancha na Yaki dango
Yasashii an dango
Sukoshi yumemigachi na
Tsukimi dango
Osumashi goma dango
Yotsu ko kushi dango
Minna minna awasete
Hyakunin kazoku

Akachan dango wa itsumo
Shiawase no naka de
Toshiyori dango wa me o hosometeru

Nakayoshi dango te o tsunagi ooki
Na marui wa ni naru yo
Machi o tsukuri dango boshi no ue
Minna de waraiau yo
Usagi mo sora de te o futte miteru
Dekkai otsuki-sama
Ureshii koto kanashii koto mo
Zenbu marumete


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 14, 2015)

And she swears there's nothing wrong 
I hear her playing that same old song 
She puts me off and puts me on 

And had a bad day again 
She said I would not understand 
She left a note that said, "I'm sorry, I had a bad day again."


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

i know there sth in the wake of ur smile
i get a notion from the look in ur eyes yea
u built of love but that love falls apart
ur little piece of heaven turns 2 dark...

listen 2 ur heart
when he callin for u
listen 2 ur heart
there nothin else u can do
idk where ur goin
and idk why
but listen to ur heart
b4 u tell him goodbye...

(swag)

sometimes u wonder if dis fite is worthwhile
the precious moments r all lost in the tide
theyre swept away but nothing is wat is seems
the feleing of belongign 2 ur dreams

listen 2 ur heart
when he callin 4 u
listen 2 ur heart
there nothin else u can do
idk where u goin
and idk y
but listne  ur heart
b4.... u tell him goodbyeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
ooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO

AND THERE R VOICES
THAT WANT 2 B HEARD
SO MUCH 2 MENTION
BUT U CANT FIND A  WORD
I SCENT OF MAGIC
THAT BEAUTY THAT BEEN
WHEN LOVE WAS WIDLDER THAN THE WIND

LISTNE 2 UR HEAAAAAAAAARRT
WHEN HE CALLIN FOR U
LSITEN 2 UR HEART
THERE NOTHIN ELSE U CAN DO
IDK WHERE U GOIIIIIIIN
AND IDK Y
BUT LISTEN 2 UR HEART
LISTEN 2 UR BEART
B4... 4444444444444
LISTEN 2 UR HEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAART
LSITEN 2 UR HEART
TAKE A LISTEN 2 IT OOOOOO
IDK WHERE U GOIOIIINN
AND IDK Y...
BUT LISTEN 2 UR HEART
B4444444,...... U TELL HIM GOODBTE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

I dont want the world to see cause i dont think that they'd understand


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

*sweet violin plays*

aaaaaaaaaaaaat laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast
my loooooooove has come alooooong
my lonely dayssss r oveeeer
and life is like a song
yeeahhh mmmmmmmmmmmm

at laaaaaast
the skies above r bluuuue
my heart is wrapped up in clover bby
the night i looooooked at u
oooo heey oooo

i found a dream
that i could speak to
a dream that i could call my own
iiiii found a thrill
to press my cheek to
a trill that iiiiiiiiii
have nevveeeeer known yeaaae

u smile
u smiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile
ooooooo and then the spell was caaast
ye it was 
and here we r in heaveeeen
ooooooo

fooooooor u r miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine
for u r miiiiiiiiiiiiiiine
aatttt laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

ur the best singer jake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

party girls, don't get hurt, cant feel anything when will i learn, i push it down, i push it do-ow-own,
i'm the one "for a good time call", phones blowin up, ringin my doorbell, i feel the love, feel the lo-o-ove, mmm, 
123, 123, drink, 123, 123, drink, 123, 123, drink, i throw 'em back till i lose count,
and IIIIIIIIIIIIIII'M GUNNA SWIIIIIIING FROM THE CHANDELI-EER FROM THE CHANDELI-EE-EER, 
IIIIIII'MM GUNNA LIVE LIKE TOMORROW DOESN'T EXIST, LIKE IT DOESN'T EX-SI-IST,
AND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'M GUNNA FLYYY-YY LIKE A BIRD THROUGH THE NIGHT, FEEL MY TEARS AS THEY DRY-Y,
AND IIIIIIIIII'M GUNNA SWING FROM THE CHANDELI-EER, FROM THE CHANDELI-EEERR!


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> ur the best singer jake.


thx!!

....

wats it all about... alfiiiiiiiiiiie
is it just 4 da moment we liiiive
wats it all abouuuut
when u sort it out alfiiie
r we meant to take more than we giiiive
or r we meant 2 b kind

and iiiiiif
only fools r kind
alfiiiiiiie
then i guess it is wise 2 b cruel

and if life belongs
only 2 da strong alfiiiie
wat will u lend
on an old golden rule

as sure as i beleive
theres a heaven aboooove alfiiiiiie
i know theres sth much moooore
sth even non believers can believe in..........

i believe in loooove alfiiiie
without true love we just exist ALFIE
UNTIL U FIND THE LOVE U MISSED
UR NOTHIIIIN
ALFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE

.....when u walk let ur heart lead the way
and u'll find love any daaaaayyyy.....
....alfiiieeeeee
..........alfiiiieeeee


----------



## Zane (Jun 14, 2015)

all i wanna do
 is see you turn into 
a giant woman, a giant woman

all i wanna be 
is someone who gets to see
a giant woman, a giant woman


----------



## mintellect (Jun 14, 2015)

Lonely,
I'm Mr. Lonely,
I have nobody,
for my ooooooooOWN!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> i know there sth in the wake of ur smile
> i get a notion from the look in ur eyes yea
> u built of love but that love falls apart
> ur little piece of heaven turns 2 dark...
> ...



THis song is really nice, I like it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh baby don't you know I suffer
Oh baby can't you hear me moan?
You caught me under false pretenses
How long before you let me go?

Ooh, you set my soul alight
Ooh, you set my soul alight

Glaciers melting in the dead of night
And the superstars sucked into the supermassive
(Ooh, you set my soul alight)
Glaciers melting in the dead of night
And the superstars sucked into the...
(Ooh, you set my soul...)
Into the supermassive 

I thought I was a fool for no one
Ooh baby I'm a fool for you
You're the queen of the superficial
And how long before you tell the truth

Ooh, you set my soul alight
Ooh, you set my soul alight

Glaciers melting in the dead of night
And the superstars sucked into the supermassive 
(You set my soul alight)
Glaciers melting in the dead of night
And the superstars sucked into the...
(Ooh, you set my soul...)
Into the supermassive

Supermassive black hole
Supermassive black hole
Supermassive black hole

Glaciers melting in the dead of night
And the superstars sucked into the supermassive 
Glaciers melting in the dead of night
And the superstars sucked into the supermassive
Glaciers melting in the dead of night
(You set my soul alight)
Glaciers melting in the dead of night
And the superstars sucked into the...
(Ooh, you set my soul...)
Into the supermassive

Supermassive black hole
Supermassive black hole
Supermassive black hole


----------



## Beardo (Jun 14, 2015)

I need a makeover dream, exfoliant cream
Irons and proteins for my size
Cucumbers on my eyes
Tenderize my thighs
Film and foam
Tanner for skin tone
Nuclear bath balm
My makeup has washed off I need a touch up

----------------------------------

I forget that I can remember when I was young climbing up fences
Scraping my knees, dirt on my cheeks
Not one makeover queen bone in me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

i couldn't take it couldn't stand another minute 
couldn't bear another day without you in it
all of the joy that I had known for my life 
was stripped away from me the minute that you died

to have you in my life was all i ever wanted
but now without you I'm a soul forever haunted
can't help but feel that i had taken you for granted
no way in hell that i can ever comprehend this

i wasn't dreaming when they told me you were gone 
i was wide awake and feeling that they had to be wrong
how could you leave me when you swore that you would stay 
now i'm trapped inside a nightmare every single ****ing day

it's like a movie but there's not a happy ending
every scene fades black and there's no pretending
this little fairy tale doesn't seem to end well
theres no knight in shining armor who will wake me from the spell

i know you didn't plan this
you tried to do what's right
but in the middle of this madness
i'm the one you left to win this fight

red like roses
fills my head with dreams and finds me
always closer 
to the emptiness and sadness 
that has come to take the place of you 

i know you're broken down by anger and by sadness
you feel I left you in a world that's full of madness
wish i could talk to you if only for a minute
make you understand the reasons why i did it

i wanna tell you that you're all that ever mattered
want you to know that for eternity i'm shattered
i tried so hard just to protect you but i failed to
and in a prison of abandonment i've jailed you

i never planned that i would leave you there alone
i was sure that i would see you when i made it back home
and all the times I swore that it would be okay
now i'm nothing but a liar and you're thrown into the fray

this bedtime story ends with misery ever after
the pages are torn and there's no final chapter
i didn't have a choice I did what I had to do
i made a sacrifice but forced a bigger sacrifice on you

i know you've lived a nightmare
i caused you so much pain
but baby please don't do what i did
i don't want you to waste your life in vain



you're not the only one who needed me i thought you understood
you were the one i needed and you left me as I always feared you would
would I change it if i could?
it doesn't matter how
the petals scatter now
every nightmare just discloses
it's your blood that's red like roses
and no matter what I do
nothing ever takes the place of you


----------



## mintellect (Jun 14, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> i couldn't take it couldn't stand another minute
> couldn't bear another day without you in it
> all of the joy that I had known for my life
> was stripped away from me the minute that you died
> ...



;-; this is so sad ;-;


----------



## tumut (Jun 14, 2015)

Save some face, you know you've only got one
Change your ways while you're young
Boy, one day you'll be a man
Oh girl, he'll help you understand
Smile like you mean it
Smile like you mean it
Looking back at sunsets on the East side
We lost track of the time
Dreams aren't what they used to be
Some things sat by so carelessly
Smile like you mean it
Smile like you mean it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't wanna be "her",
I just wanna be little ol' me,
Shouldn't have to think,
"Who am I supposed to be today?"
And what gave you the right,
To tell me who I should be?
Who gave you that right?

Cause I- I feel lovely,
Just the way that I am,
Yes, I feel lovely,
The way that I am.

I know you want the best,
Yeah only good things for me.
But you have to realize,
I can't be all these things you project on me,
Cause I'm beautiful to me,
Doesn't that mean a thing?
I- I feel lovely,
Just the way that I am,
Yes I feel lovely,
The way that I am.

I need that to be enough for you,
Need that to be enough for you,
Cause it's enough for me.
It's enough for me.

Am I suppose to give up everything I am,
Just to make you happy?
I thought I was the one you,
Always wanted me to be.
It turns out I'm just little old me.
I'm just little old me,
And that's fine by me.

Cause I, I am lovely,
Just the way that I am.
Oh yes I am. 
Yes I am lovely,
The way that I am.
I am lovely lovely
I am lovely


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

Viewer's discretion is advised.  Also I edited some words out so that it's forum appropriate.



Spoiler



Boom-Chick-a-Chick-a-boop-ahh
Boom-Chick-a-Chick-a-boop-ahh
Boom-Chick-a-Chick-a-boop-ahh
Boom-Chick-a-Chick-a-boop-ahh
I'm a hot and sexy bachelor,
All the ladies want my (____),
I can tell the girls are horny,
They're just scared that's got to be it,
Pretty soon they'll all get on me,
They're deciding who'll go first,
I would give my love to all y'all,
From the hottest to the worst,
I'm a hot, sexy bachelor,
Eh-heh-eh you can call me on the telephone,
And baby you will not be all alone,
Hot, sexy bachelor,
I have lots of little tricks that I can do to you,
Just for instance I can s-s-s-suck it loo,
I'm a men that knows what the ladies like,
Just for instance I should dress up like a black guy,
Right?  No?  Okay, that's cool, um, I uh, I got other ideas,
I had only one real girlfriend,
And she was a wadded sheet,
And I say this to increase the fact that I'm unique,
I can sense when women's juices start to swell when I'm around,
When it comes to having patience, well for (____) I have the crown,
I'm a willing, sexy bachelor,
I can lick it stick it know you like a mail man,
and I spelled it M-A-L-A as in man-man,
willing, sexy bachelor,
I'm going home if you want to get with me,
my name's Frank and you know that I'm a sexy, rugged, unique, (_____-____), classy, bachelor mannnnnn,
Come and let me kiss your cans!



Anyway, just watched the season finale of China, il, and couldn't get that song by Frank out of my head.  It's so stupid it's funny, lol


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey yo, let's go to my place
We can be best friends "Yeah?"
I wouldn't lie mate
I'll bake, we'll play games and watch films too
And I positively definitely won't kill you
"What?" Nothing
Take a seat by the TV with these dudes
Here and see to it
That your eyes don't leave the screen soon
"Oh my God they were knifed to death, it's-"
No, no, it's just ketchup and they're narcoleptic

Hey yo, let's go to the traitor tester
Step into the booth
"-And press the green to check?" Yeah
I'll go last and see the whole thing through
And I positively definitely won't kill you
Just a second
"Oh my God is that C4 that you've got"
No, no, no, it's just my new watch
Here try it on, it suits you more anyway
"But it's counting down" That's why I'm running away

I wanna be nice, I wanna be nice
I really do but betraying you is just too much fun "So much"
It's just too much fun
I wanna be nice, I wanna be nice
I really do but betraying you is just too much fun "So much"
It's just too much fun

Hey yo, let's go for a garden stroll
Leave your worries behind and your guard down low
No need for threes, we can go in twos
And I positively definitely won't kill you
I'll be nice this time
Who am I kidding I'm addicted, dude
"Guys! I'm with the-" Click click boom "Traitor"
It wasn't me, it was him! "That's a Snail"
Yeah a snail with a devious grin

Hey yo, let's go to this open cliff and
Stand right here in this position "This seems suspicious"
Hey yo, chill, dude, cause I positively definitely won't kill you
Oh, no! She jumped off! Oh well let's go
"Did you poke her off?" What? No way, bro!
"You knifed me in the back!" This is not what I want
"Then stop stabbing me, man" Yeah but I can't stop

I wanna be nice, I wanna be nice
I really do but betraying you is just too much fun "So much"
It's just too much fun
I wanna be nice, I wanna be nice
I really do but betraying you is just too much fun "So much"
It's just too much fun

I wanna be nice
I-I wanna be nice I-I wanna be nice But I never been found out, never been found I cause all of the trouble in terrorist town
But I never been found out, never been found
Cause all of the trouble in terrorist t
I cause all of the trouble in terrorist town
But I never been found out, never been found
Cause all of the trouble in terrorist t

I wanna be nice, I wanna be nice
I really do but betraying you is just too much fun "So much"
It's just too much fun
I wanna be nice, I wanna be nice
I really do but betraying you is just too much fun "So much"
It's just too much fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes I did type this whole thing


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

if u wanna be my lover u gotta get with my friends


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 15, 2015)

My Big Brother Best Friend Forever
Like 2 peas in a pod, we did everything together


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 15, 2015)

Album Ver:
Born with no life,
Into subjugation.
Treated like a worthless animal,
Stripped of all rights,
Just a lesser being,
Crushed by cruel ruthless Human rule.

When it started,
All we wanted was a chance to live our lives.
Now in darkness,
Taking everything we want and we will rise.
We'll rise.
We'll rise.

From shadows,
We'll descend upon the world,
Take back what you stole.
From shadows,
We'll reclaim our destiny,
Set our future free.
And we'll rise.
And we'll rise.

Above the darkness and the shame.
Above the torture and the pain.
Above the ridicule and hate.
Above the binding of our fate.

Call us liars,
Degenerates, and killers,
Psychos, heartless, insane criminals,
Stupid, mutts and,
Nothing but pure evil,
Primal, bloodshed, is all that's left to do.

We're misguided,
Treated like we're criminals and we should hide.
Born indicted,
Tired of being pushed around and we will fly.
We'll fly.
We'll fly.

From shadows,
We'll descend upon the world.

From shadows,
We'll reclaim our destiny.

Single Ver:
From shadows,
We'll descend upon the world,
Take back what you stole.
From shadows,
We'll reclaim our destiny,
Set our future free,
And we'll rise.
And we'll rise.

Above the darkness and the shame.
Above the torture and the pain.
Above the ridicule and hate.
Above the binding of our fate.

Born with no life,
Into subjugation.
Treated like a worthless animal,
Stripped of all rights,
Just a lesser being,
Crushed by cruel ruthless Human rule.

When it started,
All we wanted was a chance to live our lives,
Now in darkness,
Taking everything we want and we will rise.
We'll rise.
We'll rise.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 15, 2015)

Cause I ain't got no legs
Or no brain
Nice to meet you
Hi my name is
I forgot my name
My name was not to become what I became with this level of fame
My soul is possessed by this devil, my new name is 
Rain Man


----------



## earthquake (Jun 15, 2015)

Think I can fly, think I can fly when I'm with U
My arms are wide, catching fire as the wind blows
I know that I'm rich enough for pride,
I see a billion dollars in your eyes
Even if we're strangers til we die

I wanna run away
I wanna run away
Anywhere out this place
I wanna run away


oh my god that galantis song brings me back to last november. on a side note dont trust boys.


----------



## Snickersnee (Jun 16, 2015)

Vulcanize the whoopee stick
In the ham wallet

Cattle prod the oyster ditch
With the lap rocket

Batter dip the cranny ax
In the gut locker

Retrofit the pudding hatch
Ooh la la
With the boink swatter

If I get you in the loop when I make a point to be straight with you then
In lieu of the innuendo in the end know my intent though
I Brazilian wax poetic so pathetically
I don't wanna beat around the bush

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

Marinate the nether rod
In the squish mitten

Power drill the yippee bog
With the dude piston

Pressure wash the quiver bone
In the btch wrinkle

Cannonball the fiddle cove
Ooh la la
With the pork steeple

If i get you in the loop when I make a point to be straight with you then
In lieu of the innuendo in the end know my intent though
I Brazilian wax poetic so pathetically
I don't wanna beat around the bush

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where pronto 


Bloodhound Gang is the greatest no contest here kthx


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

What the hell's going on?
Can someone tell me please?
Why I'm switching faster than the channels on tv?
I'm black then I'm white.
NO!!!
Something isn't right.
My enemy's invisible
I don't know how to fight.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 16, 2015)

Nager dans les eaux troubles
Des lendemains
Attendre ici la fin
Flotter dans l'air trop lourd
Du presque rien
A qui tendre la main

Si je dois tomber de haut
Que ma chute soit lente
Je n'ai trouv? de repos
Que dans l'indiff?rence
Pourtant, je voudrais retrouver l'innocence
Mais rien n'a de sens, et rien ne va

Tout est chaos
A c?t?
Tous mes id?aux : des mots ab?m?s...
Je cherche une ?me, qui
Pourra m'aider
Je suis
D'une g?n?ration d?senchant?e,
d?senchant?e

Qui pourrait m'emp?cher
De tout entendre
Quand la raison s'effondre
A quel sein se vouer
Qui peut pr?tendre
Nous bercer dans son ventre

Si la mort est un myst?re
La vie n'a rien de tendre
Si le ciel a un enfer
Le ciel peut bien m'attendre
Dis-moi,
Dans ces vents contraires comment s'y prendre
Plus rien n'a de sens, plus rien ne va.

Tout est chaos
A c?t?
Tous mes id?aux : des mots ab?m?s...
Je cherche une ?me, qui
Pourra m'aider
Je suis
D'une g?n?ration d?senchant?e,
d?senchant?e

Tout est chaos
A c?t?
Tous mes id?aux : des mots ab?m?s...
Je cherche une ?me, qui
Pourra m'aider
Je suis
D'une g?n?ration d?senchant?e,
d?senchant?e


----------



## Zane (Jun 17, 2015)

got the swagger of Atlas, put the whole world on my back 
this mattress is Atlantis


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 17, 2015)

ano hi mita sora, akaneiro no sora wo
nee kimi wa oboeteimasuka
yakusoku chigiri shoka no kaze ga tsutsumu
futari yorisotta 
muri na egao no ura, nobita kage wo kakumau
dakara kizukanu furi, saisei wo erabu
teeburu no ue no furuenai shirase
machitsuzukete
kuuhaku no yoru mo, kuru hazu no nai asa mo
zenbu wakattetanda
ano hi mita sora, akaneiro no sora wo
nee, itsuka omoidasu deshou
hatasenakatta, yakusoku wo idaite
futari arukidasu

Ah... great song. (Lie-FMA:B)


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm in my room alone
I stay up at night and cry and talk to myself


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ooh I'm a mess right now, inside out
searching for a sweet surrender
but this is not the end
I can't work it out, how
going through the motions...


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

DONT TURN OUT THE LIGHTS
KISSSS YOURSELF GOODNIGHT CAUSE THERES A *KILLER* 
AND HE'S COMING AFTER YOOOUU
KISS YOURSELF GOODNIGHT 
TONIGHT 
CAUSE THERES A KILLER 
AND HE'S COMINGGG AFFTERRRR YOOOOOUUUUUOOUUOUOUOUOUO


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

I would go out tonight
but I haven't got a stitch to wear
this man said "It's gruesome
that someone so handsome should care


----------



## rubyy (Jun 19, 2015)

you're doing all these things out of desperation, 
ohhh woah, 
you're going through six degrees of separation.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 20, 2015)

*I feel decayed. So, find me a way to leave this wasted life behind me.*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

not a song but I have some of the lines from this stuck in my head lol


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 20, 2015)

And I'm thinking 'bout how people fall in love in mysterious ways
Maybe just the touch of a hand
Well, me - I fall in love with you every single day
And I just wanna tell you I am


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Eh don't care for that song. 


And if the wall don't break.
I'll be shaking.
Cause im a young man after all!
And when the seasons change, will you stand by me-eh-eh?


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2015)

oheheyeye

old man, turn 98
won da lottery and...
died the next day
its a blakc fly
in ur chardonae
its a death row pardon 
2 minutes 2 late

nd isnt it ironic
dont u think....

ITS LIKE RAIIIIIIIIIIIIN
ON UR WEDDING DAY
ITS A FREEEEE RIIIIIIDE
WEN U ALREADY PAID
ITS THE GOOOD ADVIIIIIIICE
THAT U JUST DIDNT TAKE
AND WHO WOULDVE THOUGHT
IT FIGURES

mr play it safe
was afraid 2 fly
he acked his suitcase
kissed his kids goodbye
waitdin his whole damn life
2 take dat flight
and as da plane crashed down
he thought
"well isnt dis nite"

well isnt it ironic
dont u think

ITS LIKE RAIIIIN
ON UR WEDDING DAAAAAY
ITS A FREE RIIIIIIDE
WEN U ALREADY PAID
ITS THE GOOD ADVIIIIICE
THAT U JUST DIDNT TAKE
AND WHO WOULDVE THOUGHT 
IT FIGURES

life has a funny way
of sneaking up on u
when u think everything ok
and everythinggoing riiiight
life has a funny way
of sneaking up on u
when u think everything 
and everything blows up in ur face

..traffic jam
when u already late
a no smoking sign
o ur ciggy break
its like 10,000 spoond
wen all u need is a knife
....it like meeting da man of my dreams
...nd den meeting his beautiful wife
:'(

and its it ironic
dont u think
a lil toooooo ironic
and yea i rly do think

ITS LIKE RAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN
ON UR WEDDING DAAAAY
A FREE RIIIIIIIDE
WEN U ALREADY PAAAIIIID
ITS THE GOOD ADVICE
THAT U JUST DDINT TAAAAKE
AND WHO WOULDVE THOUGH
IT FIGUREEEEEEEEES


----------



## Zane (Jun 22, 2015)

im crazy for you lord knows what i'd do i'd even die 4 you
im down on my knees im begging you pls i guess that means i guess that means i'm 
dumdadadadum dumdadadadadumdum


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Baby, I'm preying on you tonight
Hunt you down eat you alive
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals

Maybe you think that you can hide
I can smell your scent from miles
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals
Baby, I'm

So what you trying to do to me
It's like we can't stop we're enemies
But we get along when I'm inside you
You're like a drug that's killing me
I cut you out entirely
But I get so high when I'm inside you

Yeah, you can start over, you can run free
You can find other fish in the sea
You can pretend it's meant to be
But you can't stay away from me
I can still hear you making that sound
Taking me down, rolling on the ground
You can pretend that it was me
But no

Baby, I'm preying on you tonight
Hunt you down eat you alive
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals

Maybe you think that you can hide
I can smell your scent from miles
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals
Baby, I'm

So if I run it's not enough
You're still in my head forever stuck
So you can do what you wanna do
I love your lies, I'll eat 'em up
But don't deny the animal
That comes alive when I'm inside you

Yeah, you can start over you can run free
You can find other fish in the sea
You can pretend it's meant to be
But you can't stay away from me
I can still hear you making that sound
Taking me down rolling on the ground
You can pretend that it was me
But no

Baby, I'm preying on you tonight
Hunt you down eat you alive
Just like animals, animals, like animals-mals


----------



## Zane (Jun 23, 2015)

i dont htink youre ready for this jelly i don't think youre ready for this jelly i don't think youre ready 4 this
cuz my body too bootylicious for you babeee



Opal said:


> snip



i like this song but i cant get over how he says "animals-mals" it's all I can focus on when I hear it lmao


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

Heathen
It's a struggle just to keep breathing
Existential asthmatic, puff puff pass addict
Crafmatic, making moves but they sleeping on me
We can kick it like it's FIFA, homie
Nevertheless, I got that fresh like it was Crest
Crying cause I'm stressed. TMJ or TMI, it's a lie that you're living
I never understood the hate on a *****'s preference
When every marriage is a same sex marriage
Same sex everyday, monotonous
Lost god never pray, forgotten us
Lost love, never say just like our parents
Too much power ain't enough power
Brain splattered like I've fallen off a Watchtower
Any anybody can walk into any Denny's
And wait until I'm walking in it with a gun that they 3D printed and I finish it
Kinison said if you gonna miss heaven...
Why do it by two inches?
Old money and new b****es


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

I always knew (I always knew)
That you'd follow your big dreams..
But I didn't know (didn't know)
That your dreams (that your dreams)
Didn't include me...


----------



## Opal (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey girl, open the walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.
When you walk away, is when we really play
You don't hear me when I say,
"Mom, please wake up.
Dad's with a slut, and your son is smoking cannabis."

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
Don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey girl, look at my mom, she's got it going on
Ha, you're blinded by her jewelry.
When you turn your back she pulls out a flask
And forgets his infidelity.
Uh-oh, she's coming to the attic, plastic,
Go back to being plastic.

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
One day they'll see what goes down in the kitchen.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey girl (hey girl, hey girl, hey girl, hey girl, hey girl, hey girl)
Hey girl, open your walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 23, 2015)

In a few weeks I will get time
To realise it's right before my eyes
And I can take it if it's what I want to do

I am leaving, this is starting to feel like
It's right before my eyes
And I can taste it, it's my sweet beginning

And I can tell just what you want
You don't want to be alone
You don't want to be alone

And I can't say it's what you know
But you've known it the whole time,
Yeah you've known it the whole time

Maybe next year I'll have no time
To think about the questions to address
Am I the one to try to stop the fire

I wouldn't test you, I'm not the best you could have attained
Why try anything
I will get there just remember I know


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 23, 2015)

_And if you really love me
I'll never leave you lonely
Boy you could be my only
'Cause you got the key

Tonight until forever
As long as we're together
We'll make it through whatever
You got the key to my heart

Lift me up, take me higher
Breath me in my desire
No regrets, don't deny it
Play to win, play to win

I know what they say,
And none of them know
You make me feel say
J'adore, j'adore
I know what they say,
And none of them know

And if you really love me
I'll never leave you lonely
Boy you could be my only
'Cause you got the key

Tonight until forever
As long as we're together
We'll make it through whatever
You got the key to my heart

You got the key to my heart
To my heart, to my, to my, to my heart
You got the key to my?
To my heart, to my heart
You got the key to my heart

Tell the world I belong here
Next to you I am stronger
Take my hand, pull me closer
Understand, you got the, you got the?

I know what they say,
And none of them know
You make me feel say
J'adore, j'adore
I know what they say,
And none of them know

And if you really love me
I'll never leave you lonely
Boy you could be my only
'Cause you got the key

Tonight until forever
As long as we're together
We'll make it through whatever

You got the key to my heart
To my heart, to my, to my, to my heart
To my heart, to my heart
You got the key to my heart
To my heart, to my, to my, to my heart
You got the key to my?
To my heart, to my heart
You got the key to my heart

And I'll never let you go
'Cause you take my breath away
And I can't control this love
You're like a part of me

To my heart, to my heart
To my, to my, to my heart
To my heart, to my heart
You got the key to my heart
To my heart, to my, to my, to my heart
You got the key to my?
To my heart, to my heart

And if you really love me
I'll never leave you lonely
Boy you could be my only
'Cause you got the key

Tonight until forever
As long as we're together
We'll make it through whatever
You got the key to my heart
_


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 23, 2015)

I was made for loving you
Even though we may be
Hopeless hearts just passing through
Every bone screaming
I don't know what we should do
All I know is darlin'
I was made for loving you


----------



## Beardo (Jun 25, 2015)

But fools gold shines like diamonds in our eyes
Thought we had a million, but, baby, we got nothing
But fools gold shines like words that make us cry
We just keep on digging, find us something better
For the next time, next time
Something better for the next time, next time


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 25, 2015)

Cheated and lied, broken so bad
You made a vow, never get mad
You play the game, though it's unfair
They're all the same, who can compare?
First you lose trust, then you get worried

Night after night, bar after club
Dropping like flies, who woke you up
On the front lawn, sprinklers turned on
It's not your house, where'd you go wrong?
First you get hurt, then you feel sorry

Flying like a cannonball, falling to the earth
Heavy as a feather when, you hit the dirt
How am I the lucky one?, I do not deserve
To wait around forever when, you were there first
First you get hurt, then you feel sorry

There comes a time, in a short life
Turn it around, get a rewrite
Call it a dark, night of the soul
Ticking of clocks, gravity’s pull
First you get close, then you get worried

Flying like a cannonball, falling to the earth
Heavy as a feather when, you hit the dirt
How am I the lucky one?, I do not deserve
To wait around forever when, you were there first
First you get hurt, then you feel sorry

You're going silent, the silent treatment
It's not inviting now, don't deny what you meant
You get excited, you get excited
You got a feel it, oh, at least you can pretend
You wanna light it, you wanna light it
You wanna light it now, the candle from both ends
You get excited, you get excited

Flying like a cannonball, falling to the earth
Heavy as a feather when, you hit the dirt
How am I the lucky one?, I do not deserve
To wait around forever when, you were there first
Flying like a cannonball, falling to the earth
Heavy as a feather when, you hit the dirt
How am I the lucky one?, I do not deserve
To wait around forever when, you were there first

First you get close, then you get worried
First you get close, then you get worried
First you get close, then you get worried
First you get close, then you get worried

You wanna light it, you wanna light it
You wanna light it now, the candle from both ends
You wanna light it, you wanna light it
You wanna light it now, the candle from both ends


----------



## milkyi (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey you, if you had the ears that I have, then I would
Sing you a song from my heart but I just wonder if you'd hear me?

Hey you, if you had the heart that I have, then I would
Flood you with all of my love but I wonder if you'd feel me?

Hey, if you'll hate me at some point, I might as well just
Kill myself and save me from this misery 'cause
If I cannot earn your love, you don't need me at all, at all, at all
Baah~

Hey you, "If only you had", it won't get me moving
But I would not move ahead even if I just could

"Do it slow" + "How do we?" + "Ready go" = And I'm gone
I would not play with a knife, but there's no choice, it's my life
'Cause if I were to decline, I'd really not be worth a thing
In your eyes, not a thing, demise

Hey, if I'll hate you at some point, you might just love the me
But it no longer cares about your feelings
She that needs you now is gone, she is forever gone, she's gone
Hey you, it hurts, you know

Hey you, if you had the ears that I have, then I would
Sing you a song from my heart but I just wonder if you'd
Hey you, if you had the heart that I have, then I would
Flood you with all of my love but I wonder if you'd

I don't need to reach your ears you are defending
I don't need to fill your heart, this is my ending
All I need is all the pain hidden inside you
That's my only way to mend, in the end


----------



## Loriii (Jun 25, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> And I'm thinking 'bout how people fall in love in mysterious ways
> Maybe just the touch of a hand
> Well, me - I fall in love with you every single day
> And I just wanna tell you I am



So, baby, now
Take me into your loving arms
Kiss me under the light of a thousand stars
Oh, darling, place your head on my beating heart
I'm thinking out loud
Maybe we found love right where we are
Oh, baby, we found love right where we are
And we found love right where we are


----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

Who’s the girl next door living in the haunted mansion?
You better learn my name ‘cause it’s Ashley!
She knows the darkest spells and brews the meanest potions.
You might be the ingredient I seek.

Don’t let yourself be fooled by her innocent demeanor.
You better be afraid of the great Ashley!
She doesn’t play with dolls and she never combs her hair.
Who has time for girly things like that?

Eye of newt; I cast a hex on you.
Grandma’s wig; this’ll make you big.
Kitten spit; soon your pants won’t fit.
Pantalones Giganticus! (Oh no, not again!)

She can rule the world and still finish all her homework.
Everyone knows I’m the greatest Ashley!
You better watch your step or she’ll cast a spell on you.
I turned my teacher into a spoon.

I muster up my spells
And yes it’s true, well,
I don’t have as many friends as you.
But I think you’re nice and maybe we could be friends…
And if you say “no”, you’re toast.

Who’s the girl next door living in the haunted mansion?
You better learn my name ‘cause it’s Ashley!
Just remember this when you see her on the street:
I’m the coolest girl you’ll ever meet.
I’m the coolest girl you’ll ever meet.
I’m the coolest girl you’ll EVER meet!

[Repeat]

Who’s the girl next door living in the haunted mansion?
You better learn my name ‘cause it’s Ashley!
Just remember this when you see her on the street:
I’m the coolest girl you’ll ever meet.
I’m the coolest girl you’ll ever meet.
I’m the coolest girl you’ll EVER meet!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

Sometimes you're better off dead
There's gun in your hand and it's pointing at your head
You think you're mad, too unstable
Kicking in chairs and knocking down tables
In a restaurant in a West End town
Call the police, there's a madman around
Running down underground to a dive bar
In a West End town

In a West End town, a dead end world
The East End boys and West End girls
In a West End town, a dead end world
The East End boys and West End girls
West End girls


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 28, 2015)

And yes, yes, let's let's let’s get some takeout
Press our hearts together like when kids make Barbies make out
Let's make out, no toothpaste
I only want to know how you taste
We don't need to tie no shoelace
And we don't need to pack no suitcase
To, to find a new place. Let our moment linger
We'll weave our hands together and then kiss this braid of fingers
Until the whisper, whisper of time's undying rivers
Come decorate our skin with crow’s feet, spider-veins and fissures
But we won't cry, we won't cry, we'll step into that cyclone
Together when we're blinded and our minds erode like limestone
And all we can remember's how we make each other feel, then…

Why don’t we get high and watch Planet Earth? 
Why don’t we get high and watch Planet Earth? 
Why don’t we get high and watch Planet Earth? 
Planet Earth, Planet Earth
Watch it spin, watch it spin
You and me, planet earth

♥


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 28, 2015)

A juxtaposition in fate
Find our mutual coordinates

Moments of clarity are so rare
I better document this
Across the view is fears
All that matters is

Who is open-chested
And who has coagulated
Who can share and
Who has shot down the chances?

Show me emotional respect, oh respect, oh respect
And I have emotional needs, oh needs, oh ooh
I wish to synchronize our feelings, our feelings, oh ooh

What is it that I have
That makes me feel your pain
Like milking a stone
To get you to say it and

Who is open?
And who has shut up
And if one feels closed
How does one stay open?

We have emotional needs, oh needs, oh needs, oh ooh
I only wish to synchronize our feelings, our feelings, ooh
I'll show some emotional respect, oh respect, oh ooh

A juxtaposition in fate
Find our mutual coordinates

Bjoerk's Stonemilker from her new(ish) album Vulnicura


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

Youngjae said:


> A juxtaposition in fate
> Find our mutual coordinates
> 
> Moments of clarity are so rare
> ...



:OOOOOO yas


----------



## milkyi (Jun 28, 2015)

Cry elixir, balloons pretty as they float away
Light and benign
See you tomorrow, again we're watch them in the clear blue sky
The same time

In the rain, you can hear them sing
Devils in the air whisper, "Ranbara, ranbara, ranbara"
And they keep searching for their missing thing
Tucked away in your bed at night
Happily you dream, sighing, "Rohjira, rohjira, rohjira"
If you're lucky too, they won't notice you

Gentle touch along the border of your soul
They sense slight oppression
One more balloon, the traces of the needle starts to set
Lovely too

In the shop, shelter from the rain
Flower owner looks at you, "Ranbara, ranbara, ranbara"
And he disappears, was he ever here?
"Where'd you go? Won't you come out now?"
Try and hold your breath, praying, "Rohjira, rohjira, rohjira"
If you're lucky too, they won't notice you

In the rain, you can hear them sing
Devils in the air whisper, "Ranbara, ranbara, ranbara"
And they keep searching for their missing thing
Still awake though you closed your eyes
A subtle rise and a fall, sighing "Rohjira, rohjira, rohjira"
And they noticed you


----------



## DinoDymo (Jun 28, 2015)

What's the worst that I can say?
Things are better if I stay
So long and goodnight
So long not goodnight

Came a time
When every star fall brought you to tears again
We are the very hurt you sold

And what's the worst you take (worst you take)
From every heart you break (heart you break)
And like the blade you stain (blade you stain)
Well, I've been holding on tonight

What's the worst that I can say?
Things are better if I stay
So long and goodnight
So long not goodnight.


----------



## Zane (Jun 28, 2015)

I'M HOT BLOODED I'M HOT BLOODED


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue moon
You saw me standing alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own

Blue moon
You knew just what I was there for
You heard me saying a prayer for
Someone I really could care for

And then there suddenly appeared before me
The only one my arms will hold
I heard somebody whisper please adore me
And when I looked to the moon it turned to gold

Blue moon
Now I'm no longer alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own

And then there suddenly appeared before me
The only one my arms will ever hold
I heard somebody whisper please adore me
And when I looked the moon had turned to gold

Blue moon
Now I'm no longer alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own

Blue moon
Now I'm no longer alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2015)

From time to time I pinch myself
Because I think my girl mistakes me for somebody else
And every time she takes my hand
All the wonders that remain become a simple fact

You were out of my league
All the things I believe
You were just the right kind
Yeah, you are more than just a dream
You were out of my league
Got my heartbeat racing
If I die don't wake me
'Cause you are more than just a dream


----------



## Beardo (Jun 30, 2015)

I got a date on Friday.
Not gonna eat anything 'til then.
I'm gonna look so skinny.
She'll wanna feel my bones against her skin.
And I rehearse my greeting.
I say hello without too much intent.
She gonna think I'm dreamy,
She'll wanna show me off to all her friends.
Yeah you know she would!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

i dont know the words because its in japanese but this song 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxlMMWln0oQ

the clannad feels


----------



## Beardo (Jul 1, 2015)

I wonder, did they make me right?
Aren't I supposed to wanna fight for love?
And life? Everything that people say is right?
Am I so wrong to cry only when there's something in my eye?
Am I to die alone and sublime?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2015)

Another day is like a new beginning.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 2, 2015)

_You may say you're walking all by yourself
Have no one else
Your life is deadly like a loaded gun
And you're shaking, love
Don't shiver, don't give up
Don't quiver, you're enough
You will be just fine, tonight

Baby, when it's cold outside, I will keep you warm
Save you from the storm
I will light a fire and the embers bright
Will guide you through the night
When it's cold outside, I will light a fire_

(Light a Fire, Rachel Taylor)


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jul 2, 2015)

_Kiss me hard before you go
Summertime sadness
I just wanted you to know
That, baby, you're the best

I got my red dress on tonight
Dancing in the dark in the pale moonlight
Done my hair up real big beauty queen style
High heels off, I'm feeling alive

Oh, my God, I feel it in the air
Telephone wires above are sizzling like a snare
Honey, I'm on fire, I feel it everywhere
Nothing scares me anymore

(1, 2, 3, 4)

Kiss me hard before you go
Summertime sadness
I just wanted you to know
That, baby, you're the best

I got that summertime, summertime sadness
S-s-summertime, summertime sadness
Got that summertime, summertime sadness
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh_


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Spoiler



I never had that many friends growing up
So I learned to be okay with just me
Just me, just me, just me


And I'll be fine on the outside


I like to eat in school by myself anyways
So I'll just stay right here
Right here, right here, right here


And I'll be fine on the outside


So I just sit in my room
After hours with the moon
And think of who knows my name
Would you cry if I died?
Would you remember my face?


So I left home
I packed up and I moved far away
From my past one day
And I laughed
I laughed, I laughed, I laughed


I sound fine on the outside


Oh oh oh
_Oh oh oooh_
_
_
_Sometimes I feel lost sometimes I'm confused_
_Sometimes I find that I'm not alright_
_And I cry, and I cry, and I cry_
_
_
_Oh oh oh_
_Oh oh oooh_
_
_
_So I just sit in my room_
_After hours with the moon_
_And think of who knows my name_
_Would you cry if I died?_
_Would you remember my face? _


​

I'm in love with this song ;u;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 4, 2015)

* "I can't feel my face when I'm with you, but I love it."*


----------



## milkyi (Jul 5, 2015)

Even when you want to live in this world
There aren't any kind knives
I hide behind bandages of fear

Pawing at the ground, all of the light
Sinks into hope and despair
Without hesitating, it casts a shadow

It's not the Tragic Hero that's been captured
Who do I turn to? Those eyes? Those feet?

I offer to you, knowing nothing
I continue to walk this Earth
No matter how many times it repeated,
Meetings and partings cycled

?Welcome,? the world whispers to you
Though it's not asking for anything
The beauty of it violates you
Surely you'll be kind in the morning

The continuation of sad days
Make giddily staggering footprints
The map of the world says nothing

The disappearing sad days
Existed before emerging from the dark
On a road where nothing shines

I didn't find a petal of sand
What can I do with that hand that only loves?

I offer to you, no longer walking
From there, if everything you see
Has been painted in betrayal and hatred,
What do they call a masterpiece?

?Goodbye,? the world whispers to you
Though it's already exchanged so much
When it does, pain and death multiply
Surely you're just sad for now

Dawn is coming, the dawn
The beginning lives ask
What did I leave behind? What is here?
Play, play, you should keep preforming

I offer to you, a sinking, living light
The sky I stopped to look up at
Is that big, but shines on no one
Where are your eyes going?

?Goodnight,? the glittering world whispers to you
It can't show you anything
So I'll extend my hand
Surely tomorrow you'll be certain

I offer to you, having known everything
Though the night loves no one
I'll continue to believe in that which flows
Surely you'll be nice tomorrow


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 5, 2015)

OOOOOOAAAAAAAAK! Lahoma 
Every night my honey lamb and I
Every night we sit alone and talk
And watch a hawk
Makin' lazy circles in the skyyyyyyyyyyyy

WE KNOW WE BELONG TO THE LANDDDDD
AND THE LAND WE BELONG TO IS GRANDDDDD


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 5, 2015)

Baby, I like it
The way you move on the floor
Baby, I like it
Come on and give me some more
Oh yes, I like it
Screamin' like never before
Baby, I like it, I-I-I like it

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Beardo (Jul 5, 2015)

Tap the rhythm against the floor,

To look for another door

I am slipping,

Into the mystery of the night.


I know there is an easier way,

But it is my choice anyway

Don't let me waste my time in futile thinking anymore.


Fated not to be tamed.

Watch me, I never will lean upon you.

I can go...by myself.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

_This wait for destiny won't do
Be with me please I beseech you
Simple things that make you run away_


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2015)

_There's some things that I'm left with 
That make me believe this is hard
Like the bed that we slept in
It's filled with the scent of our love

I can still hear your laughter bounce off the walls of our home
Late at night when you're dreaming, are you dreaming of me?

You're running away from things that matter more than you know
You're chasing a love that could never love you as much as I do _


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 8, 2015)

*I'm so lonesome. I could cry.*


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 8, 2015)

The rain can't hurt me now
This rain will wash away what's past
And you will keep me safe
And you will keep me close
I'll sleep in your embrace at last.

The rain that brings you here
Is Heaven-blessed!
The skies begin to clear
And I'm at rest
A breath away from where you are
I've come home from so far
So don't you fret, M'sieur Marius

I don't feel any pain
A little fall of rain
Can hardly hurt me now

That's all I need to know
And you will keep me safe
And you will keep me close
And rain will make the flowers....


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 12, 2015)

You do it for him
And you would do it again
You do it for her—
That is to say— you'll do it for him


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

there he works still at large
behind his smile and his camouflage


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_i was driving with a girl,_​


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 27, 2015)

"Dr. Doctor"

Take take take take my breath away,
Cause I've got nothin else that I can say.
It's time we showed our faces,
Got real and travel places.
I have something better for us this time.
Take look inside my twisted mind.
It's not my fault I'm like this,
We're products of these places.

Oh, Doctor fix me right this time.
Doctor, I'm better than a "flatline".

I'm not a waste.
Turn my back on that place
Where I've made my mistakes.
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

This damn girl pretends to be what she's not.
A liar, a cheat, a phony, a fraud.
Don't take it from me, just be who you are.
Don't don't don't call me maybe.
I don't play those games.
Don't don't don't call me shady.
It's all just the same.

Oh, Doctor fix me right this time.
Doctor, I'm better than a "flatline".

I'm not a waste.
Turn my back on that place
Where I've made my mistakes.
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

It's time to take this feeling of a heart-attack,
Built up from my broken past,
Find something that's gonna last.
I'm reaching out for something more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

I'm not a waste.
Turn my back on that place
Where I've made my mistakes.
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

I'm not a waste
I'm not a waste
I'm not a waste
I'm not a waste
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I'll live through another day


----------



## peachers (Jul 27, 2015)

Somewhere in the desert there’s a forest
And an acre before us
But I don’t know where to begin
But I don’t know where to begin
Again I've lost my strength completely, oh be near me
Tired old mare with the wind in your hair


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 27, 2015)

Come on come on come on come on come on
Touch me babe
Can't you see that I am not afraid
What was that promise that you made
Why won't you tell me what she said
What was that promise that you made

I'm gonna love you til the heavens stop the rain
I'm gonna love you til the stars fall from the sky
Oh you and I


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

"Come on, come on. 
Do the locomotion with me."


----------



## Beardo (Aug 16, 2015)

If you lack the balls
You can go play dolls
Let your mommy fix you a snack


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah it's all all right 
I guess it's all all right
i got nothin left inside of my chest, but it's all all right

I'm listening to Fun. right now, so...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

This is what it takes to breathe. 
This is what it takes to fake a smile and say that everything's okay, as long as I take blame.


----------



## milkyi (Sep 3, 2015)

Looking at me through your window
Boy, you had your eye out for a little
"I'll cut you up and make you dinner
You've reached the end, you are the winner"

Rolling down your tinted window
Driving next to me real slow, he said
"Let me take you for a joyride
I've got some candy for you inside"

Running through the parking lot
He chased me and he wouldn't stop
Tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it
Grabbed my hand, pushed me down
Took the words right out my mouth
Tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it
Can anybody hear me? I'm hidden under ground
Can anybody hear me? Am I talking to myself?
Saying, "tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it"
He's saying, "tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it"

Little bit of poison in me
I can taste your skin in my teeth
"I love it when I hear you breathing
I hope to God you're never leaving"

Running through the parking lot
He chased me and he wouldn't stop
Tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it
Grabbed my hand, pushed me down
Took the words right out my mouth
Tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it
Can anybody hear me? I'm hidden under ground
Can anybody hear me? Am I talking to myself?
Saying, "tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it"
He's saying, "tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it"

Eenie meenie miny mo
Get your lady by her toes
If she screams, don't let her go
Eenie meenie miny mo
Your mother said to pick the very best girl
And I am

Running through the parking lot
He chased me and he wouldn't stop
Tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it
Grabbed my hand, pushed me down
Took the words right out my mouth
Tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it
Running through the parking lot
He chased me and he wouldn't stop
Tag, you're it, tag, you're it
Grabbed my hand, pushed me down
Took the words right out my mouth
Tag, you're it, tag, tag, you're it


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Now those memories come back to haunt me, they haunt me like a curse


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

I’ve seen seasons come and go
From winter sun to summer snow
This ain’t my first time at the rodeo

Nature ain’t a fruit machine
She’s gotta keep her credits clean
Good things come to those who wait
But I ain’t in a patient phase

It’s summer time and I hang on the vine
They’re gonna make me into sweet red wine
Hanging around like a fruit on a tree
Waiting to be picked, come on cut me free

Come on fill your cup up
Looking for some good luck
Good luck, good luck to you
Hanging like a fruit
Ready to be juiced
Juiced, juiced

Living la dolce vita
Life couldn’t get much sweeter
Don’t you give me a reason
That it’s not the right season
Babe, I love you a lot
I’ll give you all I’ve got
Yeah, you know that it’s true
I’ve been saving all my summers for you
I’ve been saving all my summers for you
Like froot, like froot

Baby, I am plump and ripe
I’m pinker than shepherd’s delight
Sweet like honeysuckle late at night

Leave it too long I’ll go rot
Like an apple you forgot
Birds and worms will come for me
The cycle of life is complete

I’m your carnal flower, I’m your bloody rose
Pick my petals off and make my heart explode
I’m your deadly nightshade, I’m your cherry tree
You’re my one true love, I’m your destiny

Come on fill your cup up
Looking for some good luck
Good luck, good luck to you
Autumn, I’ll be gone
Birds will sing their mourning song,
Song

Living la dolce vita
Life couldn’t get much sweeter
Don’t you give me a reason
That it’s not the right season
Babe, I love you a lot
I’ll give you all I’ve got
Yeah, you know that it’s true
I’ve been saving all my summers for you
I’ve been saving all my summers for you
Like froot, like froot

Oh my body is ready
Yeah it’s ready, yeah it’s ready for your love
Oh my branches are heavy
Yeah they’re heavy, yeah they’re heavy

Living la dolce vita
Life couldn’t get much sweeter
Don’t you give me a reason
That it’s not the right season
Babe, I love you a lot
I’ll give you all I’ve got
Yeah you know that it’s true
I’ve been saving all my summers for you
I’ve been saving all my summers for you
Like froot, like froot

Living la dolce vita
I’m in love
Living la dolce vita
I’m in love
I’m in love


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 4, 2015)

Play like today will last 5 minutes. 
This won't take long. 
Sing us a song that stops the silence.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

In this approximately infinite universe,
I know a girl whos in constant hell.
No love or pill could keep her cool,
cause theres a thousand holes in her heart.

And the wind of the past blows through her heart,
Reminding her of the people she killed.
Wind of now blows off her cool,
Telling her theres something shes missed.

You know the town of sapporo, she says,
Where the men talk rough and never sing.
Two bottles of loneliness
Patching the holes in her dream.

In this approximately infinite universe,
I know a girl whos raising constant hell.
No love or bottle could fix her good,
cause theres a thousand holes in her head.

And the wind of the future blows through her head,
Saying theres no point of return.
The wind of the universe blows off her soul,
Telling her theres nowhere to go.

I wanna sleep, wanna sleep, she says,
And take her fix to bed.
Two bottles of loneliness
Patching the holes in her dream.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Spoiler: Tech N9ne: Dysfunctional



Yeah
Don't you bring me nothing stupid
If you don't want me to lose it
Step back if you don't want me to attack
I'm a beast, Better give me the deuces

I have no tolerance for nonsense
Get away from me
Me don't wanna get dollars
Don't wanna holler but you makin me
I'm a little dysfunctional
You're the problem, Please don't awakin me
And I'm that way cause back in the day
Most have forsaken me

Lodi dodi, I'm at the party
On a drunk night with a punk
Might dude wanna pick a fight because he's sorry...
That he aint Gotti, Like I be
Cause he sloppy, Not me
Costly rocks be spot free

But he don't know I'm roguish
Surrounded by my soldiers
And they be locked and loaded
Will explode if you can't hold us
And we don't got no scruples
We didn't come to fight and shoot you
But you busters better be neutral
Don't get loose because we cuckoo

Listen, They call me genius, I run the show
Woman be on my penis, It's wonderful
Demons think they the meanest
But I brung the foe on the flow
Little bit sick, Don't you know?

[Hook: Big Krizz Kaliko]
I'm a little dysfunctional, Don't you know?
If you push me, It might be bad
Get a little emotional, Don't you know?
You could fool around and make me mad
I'm a little dysfunctional, Don't you know?
If you push me, It might be bad
Get a little emotional, Don't you know?
Might fool around and make me mad
Don't make me mad

[Big Scoob]
Born to hustle
I'm a product of environment
The game done changed
So I've been forced into retirement
But I make moves and I paid dues
And I got common sense
Since I can't lose and I can't choose
Then I'll come back to spit
I got hit songs but I've been gone so long that I don't fit
Kneeled at the throne but can't get on
So I need me a lick
I write these songs but don't belong
I'm on some other ****
I'm huntin leads in desperate need
I hope it's comin quick
I'd wrap my brain to find a lane
That's gon' bring me some change
But it's so strange, My life has changed
And I am not the same
I come around but since I'm down
It feels uncomfortable
I try to hide it deep inside but I'm dysfunctional
I never learned to hold it in
I gets emotional
First, Implode and then explode
I am combustible
So please don't push to play me, *****
On some real ****, Won't be defeated
If I'm heated, *****
Oh ****!

[Hook: Big Krizz Kaliko]
I'm a little dysfunctional, Don't you know?
If you push me, It might be bad
Get a little emotional, Don't you know?
You could fool around and make me mad
I'm a little dysfunctional, Don't you know?
If you push me, It might be bad
Get a little emotional, Don't you know?
Might fool around and make me mad
Don't make me mad

[Big Krizz Kaliko]
I aint no killer but don't push me
Goodie-Goodie Quiet boy never been no *****
Could be carrying something up under my hoody
Krizz would never snap and kill a baller, y'all
Or would he?

Now I wanna be peaceful
But I carry Desert Eagles where ever black people are
You know how black people are
I peep 'em out, Try to stay evened out
Wanna preach to 'em but their evil keep on seepin out
Emotions get the best of me
Messed up and then y'all get the rest of me
Depressed and stressed, Feel like my destiny
I know y'all think less of me
Cause I'm always sick and I can't let it be
Pharmaceutical soup be the best recipe
It's gon' be the death of me

I need depakote just to cope
That's why I keep throwin them pills down my throat

Dysfunctional blunts will do
Smokin Bombay can give me Fung Shui
But I wish that it all would go away
Or maybe I should pray for Jesus Christ
To just un-pretzel me
Tryin to pray for change
But sometimes it feel like he lets it be
So I just take another couple doses
Probably be fine but if you get too close
You'll find out that I...

[Hook: Big Krizz Kaliko]
I'm a little dysfunctional, Don't you know?
If you push me, It might be bad
Get a little emotional, Don't you know?
You could fool around and make me mad
I'm a little dysfunctional, Don't you know?
If you push me, It might be bad
Get a little emotional, Don't you know?
Might fool around and make me mad
Don't make me mad


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 4, 2015)

you can drive all night looking for the answers in the pouring rain,
you wanna find peace of mind, looking for the answers.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 4, 2015)

why the **** you lyin 
why you always lyin 
mmmohmygod stop ****in lyin


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

"This is what it takes to breathe. 
This is what it takes to fake a smile and say 
That everything's okay, 
As long as I take blame."


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

_Fellas {What?}
Fellas {What?}
Grab your left nut; Make the right one jealous.
...What?_


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

You watch me bleed until I can't breathe
I'm shaking falling onto my knees
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches
I'm tripping over myself
I'm aching begging you to come help
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches

i've been listening to a lot of shawn mendes recently


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 11, 2015)

_Will you lie to me? 
Tell me I'll be okay. 
Close my eyes and lay me in my tomb. 
Pull the trigger and send me home._


----------



## jakeypride (Sep 11, 2015)

Im so sick of that same old love, that love that tears my up.


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 11, 2015)

"You & Me"
(feat. Eliza Doolittle)

I?ll be giving up, oh
Home is where the heart is,
And I gave it to you in a paper bag
Even though it?s tarnished
You told me it?s the best you ever had
You got my secret combination
And I don?t be giving that out easily
With my deepest dedication
You can tell that you were brought the same for me

So please don?t let go, cause you know exactly what we found
So please don?t let go my darling
You keep me locked up underground
It?s gonna be you and me
It?s gonna be everything you?ve ever dreamed
It?s gonna be who and me
It?s gonna be everything and everything, we?re meant to be
We?re meant to be

Rolling with the punches
So they won?t get inside our happiness
Love is always hunted,
But your arrows are soaring through my chest
Cause you know you give me something
Yeah you give me exactly what I need
Got my blood pumping
You know you always draw more blood, I bleed

So please don?t let go, cause you know exactly what we found
So please don?t let go my darling
You keep me locked up underground
It?s gonna be you and me
It?s gonna be everything you?ve ever dreamed
It?s gonna be who and me
It?s gonna be everything and everything, we?re meant to be

In you?re big house on the hills
Where you keep your dollar bills
And you stashed my heart
Somewhere in the dark
Keep it safe I know you will
Know you will, know you will
Know you will
I know you will


can't stop listening to this OvO


----------



## Esphas (Sep 11, 2015)

Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)

Ten silver spoons coming after me,
One life with one dream on repeat.
I'll escape if I try hard enough,
'Til King of the Jungle calls my bluff

Oh Lord (Oh Lord)
I have been told (I have been told)
That I must take the unforsaken road (forsaken road)
There's a fork in the road
I'll do as I am told
And I don't know, don't know, don't know, don't know
Who-oo-oo-oo-ooo I want to be

Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo, cuckoo)

You say Y-E-S to everything
Will that guarantee you a win?
Do you think you will be good enough
To love others and to be loved?

Oh Lord (Oh Lord),
Now I can see (now I can see)
The cutlery will keep on chasing me (forsaken road)
There's a fork in the road
I'll do as I am told
And I don't know, don't know, don't know, don't know
Who-oo-oo-oo-ooo I want to be.

We are the spoons metally mean.
We scooped our way into your dreams
To knock the knives out bloody cold.
And lead you down the unforsaken road.

[whistle]

(Forsaken road)
There's a fork in the road (road)
I'll do as I am told
And I don't know, don't know, don't know, don't know
Who-oo-oo-oo-ooo I want to be.

CuckooCuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)

Ten silver spoons coming after me,
One life with one dream on repeat.
I'll escape if I try hard enough,
'Til King of the Jungle calls my bluff

Oh Lord (Oh Lord)
I have been told (I have been told)
That I must take the unforsaken road (forsaken road)
There's a fork in the road
I'll do as I am told
And I don't know, don't know, don't know, don't know
Who-oo-oo-oo-ooo I want to be

Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo)
Cuckoo (cuckoo, cuckoo)

You say Y-E-S to everything
Will that guarantee you a win?
Do you think you will be good enough
To love others and to be loved?

Oh Lord (Oh Lord),
Now I can see (now I can see)
The cutlery will keep on chasing me (forsaken road)
There's a fork in the road
I'll do as I am told
And I don't know, don't know, don't know, don't know
Who-oo-oo-oo-ooo I want to be.

We are the spoons metally mean.
We scooped our way into your dreams
To knock the knives out bloody cold.
And lead you down the unforsaken road.

[whistle]

(Forsaken road)
There's a fork in the road (road)
I'll do as I am told
And I don't know, don't know, don't know, don't know
Who-oo-oo-oo-ooo I want to be.

Cuckoo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 11, 2015)

_But if you change your mind, 
You know where to find me. 
Yeah, if you change your mind, 
You know where I am, 
'Cause I don't ever want to be your girlfriend.
And never did I think that I 
Would be caught in the way you've got me._


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

The Rules of Rarity
Guaranteed Quality
This, I can assure
For each and every dress
I vow to give finesse
With time, love, and couture

My favorite moment when a pony sees it
That special gown that she just adores
That pony's now in style, my heart would soar
Wow!
Oh yes it makes my heart, my heart just sooooaaaaaar~

The Rules of Rarity
Just a parody
No dress here's unique
The panel's all the same
Each colored window-pane
AI, fashion only makes me want to shriek
*sigh*
Oh, to create what give you a lation
To feel once again some inspiration
Come on now, Rarity
Give me some clarity
Time for your couture love to RUUUUUULE~

The Rules of Rarity
Extra TLC
This feels more sublime
So now they see
How good these be
With a little extra shine
The Rules of Rarity
Guaranteed Quality
All can see it's true
These new gems add such flare
Their beauty can't compare
This old style suddenly gleans aNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW~~
*hums*


----------



## cheezyfries (Sep 21, 2015)

and i see colors when i hear your voice
grab your wings, they're putting gravity on trial
i see colors, i don't hear the noise
sometimes we're only flying for a little while
- synesthesia, andrew mcmahon

dark blue dark blue
have you ever been alone in a crowded room
when i'm here with you 
- dark blue, jack's mannequin

(i saw him live like two days ago and i'm still missing it agh he's so incredible live)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 21, 2015)

_Boy, look at you, looking at me
I know you don't understand
You could be a bad ------------
But that don't make you a man
Now you're just another one of my problems
Because you got out of hand
We won't survive, we're sinking into the sand_


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 21, 2015)

im an albatraoz


----------



## Kristen (Sep 21, 2015)

havent you people ever heard of closing the _gosh darn_ door


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2015)

My death waits there, among the leaves
In magician's mysterious sleeves
Rabbits and dogs 
and the passing time

My death waits there, among the flowers
Where the blackest shadow, the blackest shadow cowers
Let's pick lilacs fooo-ooor the passing tiiiiimeeee


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

Let's go in the garden
You'll find something waiting
Right there where you left it
Lying upside down
When you finally find it
You'll see how it's faded
The underside is lighter
When you turn it around
Everything stays
Right where you left it
Everything stays
But it still changes
Ever so slightly
Daily and nightly
In little ways
When everything stays

Everything stays
Right where you left it
Everything stays
But it still changes
Ever so slightly
Daily and nightly
In little ways
When everything stays
Ever so slightly
Daily and nightly
In little ways
When everything stays


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 15, 2015)

_Oh, yes sir, I can boogie
But a I need a certain song
I can boogie, boogie-boogie
All night long

And yes sir, I can boogie
If you stay, you can't go wrong
I can boogie, boogie-boogie
All night long_

i finished an essay about adverts and used an example of an advert with this song playing on it.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 15, 2015)

AND I KNOW THAT HE KNOWS IM UNFAITHFUL AND IT KILLS HIM INSIDE


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

MAKING MY WAY DOWNTOWN 

WALKING FAST, TAKES ME BACK BECAUSE I'M HOMEBOUND.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

_Lost and insecure,
You found me, you found me.
Lying on the floor,
Surrounded, surrounded.

Why'd you have to wait?
Where were you? Where were you?
Just a little late,
You found me, you found me._

You Found Me - The Fray

My favourite song. Ever.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 15, 2015)

The lights in town, so bright and yet so colorful
The chill I feel when ether injects
It's 2 AM, so tired is my sleepless soul
All things I see they swiftly change

It's like a lighter that slowly would die
A scorching pain that aches in your stomach and now you wonder
If everything was a lie
Oh don't you think it would have been awfully nice?

I have a dream where I take you by your hammering neck
So filled with light, that mid afternoon as I am feeling how your
Throat suddenly just jumps and then disconnects
I'd watch it all, yet knowing I almost could cry

Say, this cauldron made to only fuse
I think I want to see how it's used
By diving deep inside, it's so wonderful, beautiful
I'm swimming in a pure blue light

Say, this cauldron made to only fuse
I think by diving in I would
Just for a single time, I'd be forgiven for everything
I might have done completely wrong

Towards the side upon a lonely balcony
I hear the sound of going upstairs
The sky that has so slowly shrouded finally
Is dropping upon the window squares

I see the twilight is scattering light
The burning sun is casting a ruby-red cry
As if I'm gradually melting tonight
I think the words I'm saying so slowly just die

I have a dream where I take you by your hammering neck
The curtains sway, that mid afternoon just as the wind is passing
By dried out lips that I can never connect
The words just spill and sway just like a bubble in bliss

Say, this cauldron made to only fuse
I think I want to see how it's used
By diving deep inside, all the memories melt away
And disappear in pure white light

Say, this cauldron made to only fuse
I think by diving in I would
Just like the times back then, I would be sleeping so peacefully
A feeling that will never end

The second hand of time and in my
TV stands someone called a host
They're there but you can't see
Invisible to some degree
As they are laughing out you hear it echo and shout

Allegro Agitate
It's ringing in my ears and won't ever go away
Allegro Agitate
It's ringing in my ears and won't ever go away

Then I was dreaming that people here would just disappear
During the night, the size of my room and all the silence filled inside
Took force and then clogged up my chest
I can't believe, I was hardly even able to breath

Yaa~

Say, this cauldron made to only fuse
I think by diving in I could
For all eternity, I would be able to fall asleep
And then I'd sleep eternally

When the morning comes I will be gone
And I will have a much better feeling than I am feeling now
And all the gears of what is to come, will make this world a better place
It will surely be a much better place

Song x


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)

_The road I walk is paved in gold
To glorify my platinum soul
I am the closest thing to God
So worship me and never stop
The wretched blood runs through my veins
I gave up everything for fame
I am the lie that you adore_


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2015)

why tf u lyin, why u always lyin


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

GET IT ON GET IT ON GET IT ONNNNN


----------



## Ellenlincolnhale88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lana Del Rey lyrics are best.


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2015)

COME SAIL AWAY COME SAIL AWAY COME SAIL AWAY WITH MEE


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 19, 2015)

_I'm a computer
I'm a computery guy
Everything made of
Buttons and wires!
_


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2015)

"What's up with you and Jay, man, are y'all ok man?"
They pray for the death of our dynasty like 'Amen'
R-r-r-right here stands a man
with the power to make a diamond with his bare hands


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

_Forsaken girl has lost this endless war
It's too far in the void to reclaim
Clawing at the painful the taunting in her mind
But they keep driving her insane, keep on driving her insane

"I'm just fine," she repeats with another sigh
You can't deny those words were all lies

Screw it, I'm not fine and so
I'll continue to despise this reality I live in and just roll again

"I'll roll once more, again like before"
"Give me a reason not to roll today"
Is what she pleads, what she pleads
Cut out the act and get yourself together

"Aren't you done?"
"I'm far from done, my future is unclear but I'll put an end to the voices in my head until then"_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Buddy you're a boy make a big noise
Playing in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got mud on your face
You big disgrace
Kickin' your can all over the place
Singin'

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you

Buddy you're a young man hard man
Shouting in the street gonna take on the world some day
You got blood on your face
You big disgrace
Wavin' your Banner all over the place

We will we will rock you
Singin'
We will we will rock you

Buddy you're an old man poor man
Pleading with your eyes gonna make you some peace some day
You got mud on your face
Big disgrace
Somebody better put you back into your place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you
singing
We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you
everybody
We will we will rock you

Lol at school I usually sing the lyrics "we will, we will rock you" to my friends over and over again just to annoy them.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 20, 2015)

_so here's the thing, i'm doing fine
i know that i'm not worth your time
you need a change, i'm still the same
took everything but my name

maybe i won't die this time
maybe i'll be fine this time
maybe i'm my own greatest fear
maybe i'm too scared to admit that
i might not be as dark as i think_


----------



## Contessa (Oct 20, 2015)

The most beautiful sound I ever heard: 
Maria, Maria, Maria, Maria . . . 
All the beautiful sounds of the world in a single word . . 
Maria, Maria, Maria, Maria . . . 
Maria! 
I've just met a girl named Maria, 
And suddenly that name 
Will never be the same 
To me. 
Maria! 
I've just kissed a girl named Maria, 
And suddenly I've found 
How wonderful a sound 
Can be! 
Maria! 
Say it loud and there's music playing, 
Say it soft and it's almost like praying. 

Maria, 
I'll never stop saying Maria! 

The most beautiful sound I ever heard. 
Maria.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

_
I hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing
Roman cavalry choirs are singing
Be my mirror, my sword and shield
My missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain
Once you'd gone there was never
Never an honest word
And that was when I ruled the world._


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2015)

Though you helped us survive we will laugh while you bleed
Then deny what we did, write our own history


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 22, 2015)

"aooooo " from that exo song im....


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 22, 2015)

...I like big butts and I cannot lie
  you other brotha's can't deny, 
  that when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
  and a round thang in your face
  you get sprung, wanna pull up tough
  cause you noticed that butt was stuffed
  deep in the jeans she wearin
  i'm hooked and I can't stop starin
  oh baby, I wanna get wit'cha   
  and take your picture
  my homeboys tried to warn me
  but that butt you got makes,,(me so horny)....

...yeah, gotta listen to "baby got back" in the morning to make sure my day starts off right..


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

_I opened my eyes last night
And saw you in the low light
Walking down by the bay, on the shore,
Staring up at the planes that aren't there anymore

I was feeling the night grow old
And you were looking so cold
Like an introvert,
I drew my over shirt
Around my arms and began to shiver violently before...

... you happened to look and see
The tunnels all around me
Running into the dark underground
All the subways around create a great sound_

The Salt water room. By Owl City.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

1, 2, melatonin is coming for you.


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2015)

if u lame and u know it be quiet


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

You don't want no beef, boy. Know I run the streets, boy.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

Then just give me one day, even if it’s in my dream, just one day
Out of all those words I had to swallow because of the excuse of reality
I’ll pick one and tell it to you for sure
Let’s meet when the lilies bloom and say goodbye when they wither
I didn’t think I’d get over you easily but
Is it selfish of me to hope you are the same?
I’m still lying, saying that it’s all for you
You are standing in the center of my life

Just one day, if I can be with you
Just one day, if I can hold your hands
Just one day, if I can be with you
Just one day (just one day)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 24, 2015)

We'll Make Our Mark
Helping fillies most in need
We'll Make Our Mark
So each one of them succeeds


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)

_This is gospel for the fallen ones
Locked away in permanent slumber
Assembling their philosophies
From pieces of broken memories

Oh, this is the beat of my heart, this is the beat of my heart [2x]
Their gnashing teeth and criminal tongues conspire against the odds
But they haven?t seen the best of us yet

If you love me let me go
If you love me let me go
?Cause these words are knives and often leave scars
The fear of falling apart
And truth be told, I never was yours
The fear, the fear of falling apart_


----------



## KingKyle (Oct 24, 2015)

Don't Get Too Tired For Love
Don't Let It End
Don't Say Goodnight To Love
It May Never Be The Same Again

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
You Can Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight

Don't Get Too Tired For Love
Don't Let It End
Don't Say Goodnight To Love
It's A Feeling That May Never End

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight

Don't Say It!
Don't Say It!
You Can Say Anything But Don't Say Goodnight Tonight


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2015)

_I won't fight, it's not the time or place
Stone-age mind in a space-world age
In the dark, violent space
Kids learning how to mosh again

Will the sky open up 
And destroy everyone I loved
One way out, you don't take it to heart
Until it tries tearing you apart

Hard to avoid the past
I guess the only way is acknowledging it
Everyone lies to me, and tries to sell me stuff
But I guess that's just love 
I love the beginning, the way women give in
The velvet rope unhinged
I'll give you everything that you have ever wanted
But you won't want it then

I'm the worst
I'm the worst _


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

_I hear Jeralusm bells a-ringin'.
Roman cavalry choirs a-singin'.
Be my mirror, my sword, my shield,
My missionaries in a foreign field.

For some reason I can't explain,
I know St. Peter won't call my name.
Never an honest word,
But that was when I ruled the world._


----------



## 0ni (Oct 24, 2015)

_this will be the day we've waited for
this will be the day we open up the door
i don't wanna hear your absolution
hope your ready for a revolution
welcome to a world of new solutions 
welcome to a world of bloody evolution
in time-your heart will open minds
a story will be told 
and victory is in a simple soul_


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2015)

Question: How'd you like this knowledge that I brought
Braggin' on that cash that he gave you is to front
If you're gonna brag make sure it's your money you flaunt
Depend on no one else to give you what you want


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

_I'm only a man with a candle to guide me,
I'm taking a stand to escape what's inside me.
A monster, a monster,
I've turned into a monster.
A monster, a monster,
And it keeps gettin' stronger._


----------



## Promarged36 (Oct 26, 2015)

_It's the end now, we must say goodbye
Into places under the same sky
But the distance won't mean anything at all
Don't forget me coz I still love you_


----------



## doveling (Oct 26, 2015)

_You look so beautiful in this light
Your silhouette over me
The way it brings out the blue in your eyes
Is the Tenerife sea

And all of the voices surrounding us here
They just fade out when you take a breath
Just say the word and I will disappear
Into the wilderness

And should this be the last thing I see
I want you to know it's enough for me
'Cause all that you are is all that I'll ever need

I'm so in love, so in love
So in love, so in love
_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

I BLESS THE RAINS DOWN IN AAAFRICAAA


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 26, 2015)

And when I think of all the places I just don't belong
I've come to grips with life and realize this is going too far
I don't belong here, we gotta move on dear escape from this afterlife
'Cause this time I'm right to move on and on, far away from here

A7X Afterlife. The song In my head when I woke up. I've seen them twice


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am a lost boy
From Netherlands 
Usually hanging out with peter pan
And when were bored we play In the woods
Always on the run from captain hook


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 26, 2015)

_I'm a phoenix in the water
A fish that's learned to fly
And I've always been a daughter
But feathers are meant for the sky
And so I'm wishing, wishing further,
For the excitement to arrive
It's just I'd rather be causing the chaos
Than laying at the sharp end of this knife_​


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2015)

She said she'd take me anywhere, she'd take me anywhere, as long as she stays with me


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2015)

So get a witches shawl on
A broomstick you can crawl on
We're gonna pay a call on
The Addams Family

They're creepy and they're kooky
Mysterious and spooky
They're all together ooky
The Addams Family


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2015)

this is a song that warns you in advance that next year everyone is going to try to sell you things that maybe you shouldn't ought to buy,
and not only that but they've been planning it for years


----------



## alesha (Oct 28, 2015)

Annie 2014 songs~
Tomorrow,  tomorrow,  I love ya, tomorrow,  you're always...!!! A day..!!!!!! A......way....!!!!!!! (End of song)

It's the hard knock life for us, it's the hard knock life! It's the hard knock life! What does hard knock life mean? It means our life sucks! {Music} (beginning)

Together at  last, together forever, we're tying a knot, (beginning)

I think I'm gonna like it here...!


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2015)

Ellie Goulding 'On my mind'
_Why I got you on my mind
Why I got you on my mind
Why I got you on my mind
Why I got you on my mi-i-ind_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

CHERI CHERI LADY GOING THROUGH EMOTIONS


----------



## Javocado (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been dope
Put it on your grandmother's wrinkles
Chip on my shoulder like I'm dieting with Pringles


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

i don't like it
i love it


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 29, 2015)

Spooky scary, spooky scary, spooky scary skeletons 
(੭ु˙꒳˙)੭ु⁾⁾*✭


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

I DONT CARE I LOVE IT


----------



## Lady Black (Oct 29, 2015)

...So back to what I was saying
This could be us but you playing...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

Let me stay, a memory in your heart...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

_Hello from the outside,
I must of called a thousand times.
To tell you I'm sorry,
For everything that I've done.
But when I call,
You never seem to be home._

Adele - Hello


----------



## milkyi (Oct 29, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Years run by and I'm living with your shadow
Feeling more everyday that goes by
I sit alone as I draw away thoughts in my mind

Fight the sun down a hilly road before us
The hazy shape of a boy and a girl
The rays give way stabbing holes of the heat in my eyes

"Why don't you butt out?"
"Disappear and never come back!"
Brushing off the hand that helped me

"I won't leave you"
You were firmly yelling 
Grabbing to the hand that I held back 

"You're annoying"
Moving away to walk ahead and
Never looking back as I leave you

Was it the real you that I knew?

Lesson learned, I don't need to turn the page of
My life goes on, so I'll rot away here
A time machine turning back to the day would be nice

Years fly by but I'm living, 'fraid of dying
And drawing out hopes of "maybe someday"
Though I know that I am never to see you again

Don't wonder why, wanna die, wanna die
Grabbing my own hand, cursing it to hell as I sat there

Not a thing I can do might as well
Live it up while I'm still alive and I'm breathing

In this midsummer dream maybe see 
The younger me that I was playing before you flew free

Back in the days where I had hid in the haze
But slowly running ablaze and burning red in my brain

18 years, a boy no longer
To wait for her to fall from somewhere
Remembering the figures blurring in the 
Summer in a heart beat

Fight the sun in desert school grounds
A smile from ear to ear, it resounds
"Why don't we play a game?" 
Another round as you go 'round

"You okay?" with a worried kind of wail
Things like you wouldn't ever get me
"You act so sad, but it's all just an act in the end"
Today's a haze, better become apathetic
Keep up the pace I had yesterday 'cuz
I don't want your heat to ever leave like in my sleep

If I can't dream, you and me... that I'll see...and we will be so...
Rather hold the past than to let go
Never wake or I'll break from the shaking

Outside world that tried to reject me 
"But you can't see the day break again without tomorrow"
As if I would care in slightest

Running by all these arid days that I'd kill just so they'd go away
Yes, I'd rather be all alone!

18 years and kind no longer
He cried to god but can't get stronger
Reaching out both his hands to hold to
Such a pretty smile he can't take

Fighting suns in such a small town
"Oh god why can't you free me somehow?!"
Suddenly every sigh I tried to breathe was stopping now

No can't go back
(That summer day)
It hurts so bad
(Don't ever touch)
Or it might break

A voice is calling out "Can you hear me?" disappearing
Somehow now clear, aah so that's the reason 
Midsummer night dreams and I reach out a hand through the haze

Cry to god, a boy, no stronger
And in those days he stood, no falter
A summer smile I won't remember
No, it stays the same forever

"Guess I died. And I'm so sorry"
Goodbye's too sad and way too lonely
Oh god, no, don't you say that you're leaving 

Oh no don't leave me!
I finally know those hazy figures
Were just looking for this "me"


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Hey girl, open the walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.
When you walk away, is when we really play
You don't hear me when I say,
"Mom, please wake up.
Dad's with a slut, and your son is smoking cannabis."

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
Don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey girl, look at my mom, she's got it going on
Ha, you're blinded by her jewelry.
When you turn your back she pulls out a flask
And forgets his infidelity.
Uh-oh, she's coming to the attic, plastic,
Go back to being plastic.

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
One day they'll see what goes down in the kitchen.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey girl (hey girl, hey girl, hey girl, hey girl, hey girl, hey girl)
Hey girl, open your walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)​


----------



## Zane (Oct 30, 2015)

I hear the secrets that u keep
when ur talking in ur sleep


----------



## tumut (Oct 30, 2015)

Here, here, here we go,
so they're finally here,
 performing for you,
 if you know the words,
 you can join in too, 

Put your hands together, if you want to clap,
 as we take you through, this monkey rap!


Huh!!
 DK, Donkey Kong!!


He's the leader of the bunch, you know him well,
 he's finally back to kick some tail,
 his Coconut Gun can fire in spurts,
 if he shoots ya, it's gonna hurt!
 he's bigger, faster, and stronger too,
 he's the first member of the DK crew! 

Huh!
 DK, Donkey Kong!
 DK, Donkey Kong is here!


This Kong's got style, so listen up dudes,
 she can shrink in size, to suit her mood,
 she's quick and nimble when she needs to be,
 she can float through the air and climb up trees!
 if you choose her, you'll not choose wrong,
 with a skip and a hop, she's one cool Kong!


Huh!
 DK, Donkey Kong! 

He has no style, he has no grace,
 this Kong has a funny face,
 he can handstand when he needs to,
 and stretch his arms out, just for you,
 inflate himself just like a balloon,
 this crazy Kong just digs this tune!


Huh!
 DK, Donkey Kong!
 DK, Donkey Kong is here!


He's back again and about time too,
 and this time he's in the mood,
 he can fly real high with his jetpack on,
 with his pistols out, he's one tough Kong!
 he'll make you smile when he plays his tune,
 but Kremlings beware 'cause he's after you!


Huh!
 DK, Donkey Kong!
 Huh! 

Finally, he's here for you,
 it's the last member of the DK crew!
 This Kong's so strong, it isn't funny,
 can make a Kremling cry out for mummy,
 can pick up a boulder with relative ease,
 makes crushing rocks seem such a breeze,
 he may move slow, he can't jump high,
 but this Kong's one hell* of a guy! *Replaced with "heck" in later versions of the song. 

Huh! 

C'mon Cranky, take it to the fridge! 

W-w-w-walnuts, peanuts. pineapple smells,
Grapes, melons, oranges and coconut shells!
 Ahh yeah!!
 Walnuts, peanuts, pineapple smells,
 Grapes, melons, oranges and coconut shells!


Ahh yeah!!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 30, 2015)

Is it too much to dream?
That we can forever be
Rare hearts that never disagree


----------



## milkyi (Oct 30, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Lapis: I do it for him
And I would do it again
I do it for him
That is to say, I’ll do it for them
Keep myself strong
Keep my mind in focus
As she’s fighting upwards
Love will be my key
One day, two days
Will the time pass faster?
And as she’s fighting upwards
Keep my chains on her
Keep myself strong

Jasper: Weak!

Lapis: Keep my mind in focus!

Jasper: Pathetic!

Lapis: And as she’s fighting upwards


Jasper: Usless!
Do you think you can win?


Lapis: One day, two days


Jasper: Yes, but you cannot hold me forever!
Everything you lack, everything you aren’t
You will give me
On the battlefield
When everything is chaos
And you’ll be nothing but an empty shell
Your power mine to control
Just think about the lives I’ll take
My glory after the war!
Jasper: And I do it for me,
That’s how I know I can win!
I do it for me, that is to say
I’ll escape the sea!
Jasper: Deep down you know
You weren’t built for fighting

Lapis: But that doesn’t mean
I’m not prepared to try!
What you don’t know
Is my real advantage!
When you’ve been forsaken
You’re prepared to die
Deep down, I know
That I’m just one weak Gem
Jasper: Exactly!
Lapis: But I know that I can hold these chains and fight!
Jasper: But I know that she could keep me chained in spite…
With my short existence
Jasper: No!
Lapis: I can make a difference
Jasper: You can’t!
I will stay here for him,
I can make this right!
I can do it for him,
And I would do it again!
I do it for him - and now I’ll say
I do it for them.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 30, 2015)

_Vanity overriding wisdom
Usually common sense

Should I delete it
You said you'd read it
You promised you would never ruin it with sequels 

I wait for you... On and on

Beyond all ideas of right and wrong, there is a field 
I will be meeting you there_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

you really get to me you're all and all, now i feel ten feet tall.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 30, 2015)

Girls love girls and boys
Girls love girls and boys
And never did I think that I
Would be caught in the way you caught me
But girls girls and boys
And love is not a choice.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 30, 2015)

BATMAN
NANANANANANANANA
BATMAN
NANANANANANANANA
BATMAN - BATMAN - BATMAN


----------



## Zane (Oct 30, 2015)

'CAUSE THIS IS THRILLER, THRILLER NIGHT
AND NO ONE'S GONNA SAVE YOU FROM THE BEAST ABOUT TO STRIKE

(they keep playing this video omg)


----------



## JellyDitto (Oct 30, 2015)

1273 DOWN THE ROCKEFELLER STREET


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

SPENDING ALL MY TIME

いつも君思うよ ALL MY TIME

LOVING YOU FOREVER
SPENDING SPENDING ALL MY TIME SO LOVING YOU FOREVER SPENDING 
SO LOVING YOU I WANNA DO I WANNA DO


----------



## Xx_mayor.Layla_xx (Oct 31, 2015)

Shot through the heart,
And your to blame.
Darling you give love
A bad name (Bad name)


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 31, 2015)

DUCKTALES, WOOOOooooo


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2015)

whatcha gonna do when i'm gone whatcha gonna do
whatcha gonna do when i'm gone


----------



## Beardo (Nov 1, 2015)

Listen
Do you want to know a secret
Do you promise not to tell, whoa oh, oh

Closer
Let me whisper in your ear
Say the words you long to hear
I'm in love with you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

It always takes me by surprise, how dark it gets this time of the year
And how apparent it all becomes, that you're not close, not even near...


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Nov 1, 2015)

_Hello, it's me.
I was wondering if after all these years
You'd like to meet, to go over everything
They say that time's supposed to heal ya
But I ain't done much healing
Hello, can you hear me?
I'm in California dreaming about who we used to be
When we were younger and free
I've forgotten how it felt before the world fell at our feet
There's such a difference between us
And a million miles

Hello from the other siiiiiiide!
I must've called a thousand tiiiiiimes!
To tell you I'm sorry for everything that I've done,
But when I call you never seem to be home..._


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

we're all in this together


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey now, you're a rockstar


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

He said, "Oh, my God, you look just like Shakira!
No, no, you're Catherine Zeta."
"Actually, my name's Marina."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 2, 2015)

Feeling like a loser
Feeling like a bum
Sitting on the outside
Observing the fun

Don't get on my bad side
I can work a gun
Hop into the backseat baby
I'll show you some fun

These people are weird in here
And they're giving me the fear
Just because you know my name
Doesn't mean you know my game

I look myself in the face
And whisper "I'm in the wrong place"
Is there more to lose than gain
If I go on my own again? (On my own again)

Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside...

People are connecting
Don't know what to say
I'm good at protecting
What they want to take

Spilt the milk at breakfast
Hit me double hard
And I grinned at you softly
Because I'm a f***ing wild card

These people are weird in here
And they're giving me the fear
Just because you know my name
Doesn't mean you know my game

I look myself in the face
And whisper "I'm in the wrong place"
Is there more to lose than gain
If I go on my own again? (On my own again)

Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside...

All I know is I cannot pretend
So I'm sitting on the outside again

On my own again
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside (again)

On my own again
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)
Inside the outsider (on my own again)

Inside (again) [x6]


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

sayonara merry go round.. im just a baby oh mind!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

_I hear Jeruslam bells a-ringin',
Rose-lipped cavalry choirs a-singin'.
Be my mirror, my sword, my shield,
My missionaries in a foreign field.

For some reason I can't explain,
I know Saint Peter won't call my name,
Never an honest word,
But that was when I ruled the world._

Viva la Vida - ColdPlay


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 2, 2015)

_Even a well lit place can hide salvation,
A map to a one man maze that never sees the sun,
Where the lost are the heros,
And the theifs are left to drown,
Everyone knows by now,
Fairy tales are not found,
They are written in the walls,
As we walk in a straight line,
Down in the dirt,
With a landslide approaching,
But nothing could ever stop us from stealing our own place in the sun,
Will we face the odds against us,
And run into the fear we run from.

It has begun._

It has begun - Starset


----------



## tae (Nov 2, 2015)

and all the people say,

you can't wake up this is not a dream,
you're part of a machine ,
you are not a human being, 
with your face all made up living on a screan,
low on self esteem, so you run on gasoline.

i think there's a fault in my code.

these voices wont leave me alone.

well my heart is gold and my hands are,
cold.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 2, 2015)

_I wanna sleep next to you
But that's all I wanna do right now
And I wanna come home to you
But home is just a room full of my safest sounds
Cause you know that I can't trust myself and my 3AM shadow
I'd rather fuel a fantasy than deal with this alone
I wanna sleep next to you
But that's all I wanna do right now
So come over now and talk me down

I wanna hold hands with you
But that's all I wanna do right now
And I wanna get close to you
Cause your hands and lips still know their way around
And I know I like to draw at night; it starts to get surreal
But the less time that I spend with you, the less you need to heal
I wanna sleep next to you
But that's all I wanna do right now
So come over now and talk me down
_


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

EVER SINCE I LEFT THE CITY YOU


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

_But there's a side to you
That I never knew, never knew.
All the things you'd say
They were never true, never true,
And the games you play
You would always win, always win.

But I set fire to the rain,
Watched it pour as I touched your face,
Well, it burned while I cried
'Cause I heard it screaming out your name, your name!_


----------



## milkyi (Nov 3, 2015)

_Don?t make me sad, don?t make me cry
Sometimes love is not enough and the road gets tough
I don?t know why
Keep making me laugh, let?s go get high
The road is long, we carry on
Try to have fun in the meantime

Come and take a walk on the wild side
Let me kiss you hard in the pouring rain_

Lana Del Rey - Born to Die


----------



## Zane (Nov 5, 2015)

pay me what u owe me dont act like u forgot


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 5, 2015)

_I'm running, I'm searching
And I don't know where to start
I'm dying, my love, you punched a hole right through my heart
And I won't stop, stop looking
'Till I hold you in my arms
Cause I'm running, I'm running, I'm running

And I don't even know your name
All I remember is that smile on your face
And it'll kill me everyday
Cause I don't even know your name.
_


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

_You're out of your
You're out of your
You're out of your
You're out of your mind~_


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

Spoiler:  



(My parody of "Polly" by Nirvana.)

Pocky wants a cracker
I think I should get off her first
I think she wants some water
To put out the blow torch

Isn't me,
Have some seed
Let me clip,
Dirty blade
Let me take a ride,
Cut herself
Want some help,
Help myself
Got some knives,
Have been told
Promise you,
Have been true
Let me take a ride,
Cut herself
Want some help,
Help myself

Pocky wants a cracker
Maybe she would like more food
She asks me to kill her
A chase would be nice for a few

Isn't me,
Have some seed
Let me clip,
Dirty blade
Let me take a ride,
Cut herself
Want some help,
Help myself
Got some knives,
Have been told
Promise you,
Have been true
Let me take a ride,
Cut herself
Want some help,
Help myself

Pocky said

Pocky says her back hurts
She's just as bored as me
She caught me off my guard
It amazes me, the will of instinct

Isn't me,
Have some seed
Let me clip,
Dirty blade
Let me take a ride,
Cut herself
Want some help,
Help myself
Got some knives,
Have been told
Promise you,
Have been true
Let me take a ride,
Cut herself
Want some help,
Help her


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

Let's not talk again for years
'Til we see each other here
Let's not tell a single soul
All the mysteries we know

-Modal Shanghai, pLasterbrain


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh and I can see Daniel waving goodbye
God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2015)

I see your truuuueeee colors
that's why I loooveeee you


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

_Let me see how you gonna treat me,
I ain't no easy, better think about it TWICE_


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey! Ho!
Where did all the good go?
Baby, this is where you’re dead wrong.
Alright!
Hey! Ho!
Here’s to all the zeroes!
And every misfit,
And all my down and outs...

<3


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2015)

grease is the word is the word that u heard
it's got a groove it's got a meaning
grease is the time is the place is the motion
grease is the way we are feeling  ♪


----------



## Llust (Nov 10, 2015)

im so sick of that same old love
that sht, it tears me up


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

_"You can learn a lot of things from the flowers 
For especially in the month of June
There's a wealth of happiness and romance
All in the golden afternoon"_


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

_I feel so close to you right now,
it's a force field, and there's no stopping us right now,
I feel so close to you right now._


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 11, 2015)

Fork. Fork. Fork. Fork. Fork. Fork. Fork. Fork.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 11, 2015)

Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more no more no more no more
Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more
What'd you say

Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more no more no more no more
Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more

Old woman old woman, oh you treat me so mean
You're the meanest old woman that I ever have seen
Well I guess if you say so
I'll have to pack my things and go (that's right)

Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more no more no more no more
Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more
What'd you say

Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more no more no more no more
Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more

Now baby, listen baby, don't you treat me this way
Cause I'll be back on my feet some day
Don't care if you do, cause it's understood
You ain't got no money, you just a no good
Well I guess if you say so
I'll have to pack my things and go (that's right)

Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more no more no more no more
Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more
What'd you say

Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more no more no more no more
Hit the road Jack and don't cha come back
No more

Well
Uh, what you say?
Don't cha come back
No more


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not the same ghost I was before
But I still converse with the spirits
When people talk I don't hear it
I walk through doors when no one sees me
I disappear, I disappear, disappear
Whenever it may please me

^ been in my head for hours


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 12, 2015)

I still have the flippin' fork song stuck in my head


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Drown me in my daily cup of tea,
Tell the porcupines to quit stabbing me,
They make me fall, but I will stand,
'Cause all of them are jerks with their cups in their hands.
Now they want a whisper, a whisper from me,
'Cause all of them have watched me on their big screen TVs
But what about little ol', little ol' me,
The one who got bullied, because of her teeth.

I hope you all are watching my middle finger rise,
To the bullies in the school yard, I know I'm on your mind,
Now you say you love me, but what about before,
When I was just that silly little girl next door.
Oh oh
Ohhhohh

Ladies, oh, ladies, why are you so mad, is it
Cause I'm classy,
And you're a trash bag
Your teasing and laughing resonates through my heart
And now you're calling me 'cause you want a fresh start

Now look at you boys you can't believe your eyes,
You told me I was ugly and I took you by surprise,
You should've been nicer 'cause look where I'm at,
While you copy Mac Miller wearin' snap back hats.

I hope you all are watching my middle finger rise,
To the bullies in the school yard I know I'm on your mind,
Now you say love me, but what about before,
When I was just that silly little girl next door.
Oh oh
Ohhhohh

Why must you be so mean, talking trash about me...

All I wanted was a friend to laugh and cry and spend all of eternity
Or even just a week...

I hope you all are watching my middle finger rise,
To the bullies in the school yard I know I'm on your mind,
Now you say you love me, but what about before,
When I was just that silly little girl next door.
Ohh...


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

you do it for him
and you would do it again
you do it for him, that is that to say,
you do it for her

^idk the lyrics that song is just in my head.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah, You could be the greatest
You can be the best
You can be the King Kong banging on your chest

You could beat the world
You could beat the war
You could talk to God, go banging on his door

You can throw your hands up
You can beat the clock
You can move a mountain
You can break rocks
You can be a master
Don't wait for luck
Dedicate yourself and you can find yourself

Standing in the hall of fame
And the world's gonna know your name
'Cause you burn with the brightest flame
And the world's gonna know your name
And you'll be on the walls of the hall of fame


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

_I woke up, up, still, drunk, drunk
On your love, love, on your love, love
Now I know why-y I'm feeling high, high
Cause I'm still drunk, drunk, on your love, on your love_ - Drunk on Your Love / Brett Eldredge

One of my mom's new favorite songs..


----------



## Llust (Nov 14, 2015)

ricochet, you take your aim
fire away, fire away
you shoot me down, but i wont fall
i am titanium

-

sex baby, lets talk about you and me
lets talk about all the good things and the bad things that may be
lets talk about sex

-

i got my ticket for the long way round
the one with the prettiest of views
its got mountains its got rivers
its got sights to give you shivers
but it sure would be prettier with you
when im gone (x2)
youre gonna miss me when im gone
youre gonna miss me by my hair
youre gonna miss me everywhere
oh youre sure gonna miss me when im gone

-

yeah this is pretty much the soundtrack from pitch perfect


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

never mind ill find someone like you. (this one lyric sentence from Adele's Someone Like You is describing my whole life right now)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 14, 2015)

Where do babies come from?
Do they come from rainbows and love?
Mommy, mommy tell me please
Where do babies come from, really?
They come from boys who like to sit on their *ss
They come from girls who like to grow up too fast
They come from screaming, fighting, and makeup sex

What a lovely little mess I've made
I throw milk on the walls in rage
Oh I'm trying to just forget the pain


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2015)

FOREVER AND A DAY THAT'S HOW LONG WE'LL STAY TOGETHER AND FOREVERMORE


----------



## JellyLu (Nov 14, 2015)

Chained up~Chained up~


----------



## zeoli (Nov 14, 2015)

you were always a ****ty friend and you would leave when i got sick 
you never called me on my birthday 
i want to call you on your birthday
so i'll hold on to this feeling 
i'll hold on to this hate for as long as i need  for it to help me

learning to hate you as a self defense mechanism - flatsound


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

On the first day of christmas my true love sent to me a partridge in a pear tree

Christmas is coming.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

_My songs know what you did in the dark

So light 'em up, up, up
Light 'em up, up, up
Light 'em up, up, up
I'm on fire_


----------



## StevenKnight (Nov 18, 2015)

Gee Gee gee ~~ ^^


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 18, 2015)

_I know what you did last Summer (Ah-ah)
Just lied to me, "there's no other" (He-ey)
I know what you did last Summer
Tell me where you've been
I know what you did last Summer (Ah-ah)
Look me in the eyes, my lover (He-ey)
I know what you did last Summer
Tell me where you've been_

I Know What You Did Last Summer: Shawn Mendes + Camila Cabello


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

all we need is someone to lean on


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2015)

wiggle wiggle


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 20, 2015)

Freeze~ Armor down~
Nananana nanana nanana~


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

_Thank you, I'll say goodbye soon
Though its the end of the world, don't blame yourself now
And if its true, I will surround you and give life to a world
Thats our own_


----------



## Bowie (Nov 20, 2015)

In the Villa of Orman stands the solitary candle.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

We could be beautiful


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 20, 2015)

_Well I can't forget the night you came to me
with tragic eyes and bloodshot dreams~_


----------



## Nikkichu_says_hi (Nov 20, 2015)

"its my party and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to, cry cry cry cry 
I'll cry until the candles burn down this place
I'll cry until my pity party's in flames"

I love this song <3


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

_"Running from a past, headed out with no direction."_


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2015)

you better listen, better do what you're told
you haven't even touched your tuna casserole
you better chow down or it's gonna get cold
so eat it


----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2015)

Coming out of my cage
And I've been doing just fine
Gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I'm falling asleep
And she's calling a cab
While he's having a smoke
And she's taking a drag
Now they're going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it's all in my head
But she's touching his chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, letting me go

I just can't look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
Cause I'm Mr Brightside

I'm coming out of my cage
And I've been doing just fine
Gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I'm falling asleep
And she's calling a cab
While he's having a smoke
And she's taking a drag
Now they're going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it's all in my head
But she's touching his chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, letting me go

'Cause I just can't look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibi
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside
I never
I never
I never
I never


The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 20, 2015)

_I'm an angel with a shotgun,
Fight until the wars won,
I don't care if Heaven won't take me back..._

- Angel With A Shotgun - The Cab

I LOVE this song!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 20, 2015)

It won't be the same, the same,
No, it won't be the same, the same.
I'll be with you until the end.


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 20, 2015)

_there are no raindrops on roses or girls in white dresses
it's sleeping with roaches and taking best guesses
at the shades of the sheets and before all the stains
and a few more of your least favorite things_

OVER AND OVER AGAIN IN MY HEAD FOR DAYS I MEAN I LOVE P!ATD BUT THIS IS TOO MUCH


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 21, 2015)

your face it haunts
ooooo the sanity in me
this wounds wont seem to heal this pain is just too real, theres just so much that time cannot erase


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

you gotta do the cooking by the book


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

If you wouldn't mind, I would like it blew
If you wouldn't mind, I would like to lose 
If you wouldn't care, I would like to leave 
If you wouldn't mind, I would like to breath

Is there another reason for your stain 
Could you believe who we knew stress or strain 
Here is another word that rhymes with shame

You could do anything


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone can see the road that they walk on is paved in gold 
it's always summer they'll never get cold 
they'll never get hungry 
they'll never get old and gray 

You can see their shadows wandering off somewhere 
they won't make it home but they really don't care 
they wanted the highway 
They're happier there today


----------



## lars708 (Nov 23, 2015)

_Boy look at me in my face
Tell me that you're not just about this bass
You really think i could be replaced?
Nah, i come from outer space

I'm a classy girl ima hold it up
You're full of som'thin but it ain't love
And what we've got straight overdue
Go find somebody new
_

Sorry i have a Meghan Trainor obsession as of recently.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 23, 2015)

At the center of it all
At the center of it all
Your eyes


----------



## Heyden (Nov 23, 2015)

SO HELLO FROM THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 23, 2015)

目覚めては繰り返す　眠い朝は 
襟のタイをきつく締め 
教室のドアくぐるとほんの少し胸を張って歩き出せる 
そんな日常に吹き抜ける風 
聞こえた気がした 
感じた気がしたんだ 
震え出す今この胸で 
もう来る気がした 
幾億の星が消え去ってくのを 
見送った 
手を振った 
よかったね、と 

廊下の隅見下ろす　掃除の途中 
おかしなものだと思う 
あたしの中の時は止まってるのに 
違う日々を生きてるように 
埃は雪のように降り積む 
待ってる気がした 
呼んでる気がしたんだ 
震え出す今この時が 
見つけた気がした 
失われた記憶が呼び覚ました 
物語 
永遠の 
その終わり 

いつの間にか駆けだしてた 
あなたに手を引かれてた 
昨日は遠く　明日はすぐ 
そんな当たり前に心が踊った 

聞こえた気がした 
感じた気がしたんだ 
震え出す今この胸で 
もう来る気がした 
幾千の朝を越え　新しい陽が 
待ってる気がした 
呼んでる気がしたんだ 
震えてるこの魂が 
見つけた気がした 
幾億の夢のように消え去れる日を 
見送った 
手を振った 
ありがとう、と


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

carry on, i will always remember


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2015)

_ever since I was eight or nine
I've been standing on the shoreline
for all my life I've been waiting
for something lasting
you loose your hunger and you loose your way
you get confused and then you fade away_


im not emo anymore i was just reminded of the movie ****ing ?m?l and i had to listen to this song ;;


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2015)

now would i say something that wasnt true
i'm asking you sugar would I liiiiieeee to you


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 24, 2015)

Rebel souls, deserters we are called
Chose a gun and threw away the Son
Now these towns, they all know our name
6-gun sound is our claim to fame
I can hear them say

Bad company
And I won't deny
Bad, bad company
'Til the day I die, oh, yeah
'Til the day I die,


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2015)

it might as well be your birthday
so why don't you have a party
even if your age isn't real and your body's an illusion ♪


----------



## fenris (Nov 25, 2015)

_"there are moments here, only yours and mine, tiny dots on an endless timeline"_


_"at first I thought you were a constellation
I made a map of your stars, then I had a revelation
You're as beautiful as endless
You're the universe I'm helpless in"_


_"I'm building a body from balsam and ash
I'm building a body with no god attached
I'm building a body from blueprints in Braille
I'm building a body where our design has failed

There's a book full of plans at the feet of poor Atlas
Titled 'For Man,' but the architect only drew blanks
Now there's nowhere to go but go back"_


_"I walk down these halls, nobody knows my name
I know this place like it was mine, too
She is everywhere, I turn a shade of blue
I didn't come back here to stay
I'm just a ghost boy walkin' through"_


----------



## Joy (Nov 28, 2015)

Tell me why you did it, every dream falling apart
Tell me why you did it after the promise
Still aching, still aching, oh baby I need your love
Looking so different, glaring street light

Heartbeat, heartbeat, it keeps on pounding
Heartbreak, heartbreak, you tell me goodbye
Heartbeat, heartbeat, it keeps on pounding
Heartbreak, heartbreak, you tell me goodbye


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

Spoiler:  



I wish I found some better sounds no one's ever heard,
I wish I had a better voice that sang some better words,
I wish I found some chords in an order that is new,
I wish I didn't have to rhyme every time I sang,

I was told when I get older all my fears would shrink,
But now I'm insecure and I care what people think.

My name's 'Blurryface' and I care what you think.
My name's 'Blurryface' and I care what you think.

Wish we could turn back time, to the good ol' days,
When our momma sang us to sleep but now we're stressed out.
Wish we could turn back time, to the good ol' days,
When our momma sang us to sleep but now we're stressed out.

We're stressed out.

Sometimes a certain smell will take me back to when I was young,
How come I'm never able to identify where it's coming from,
I'd make a candle out of it if I ever found it,
Try to sell it, never sell out of it, I'd probably only sell one,

It'd be to my brother, 'cause we have the same nose,
Same clothes homegrown a stone's throw from a creek we used to roam,
But it would remind us of when nothing really mattered,
Out of student loans and treehouse homes we all would take the latter.

My name's 'Blurryface' and I care what you think.
My name's 'Blurryface' and I care what you think.

Wish we could turn back time, to the good ol' days,
When our momma sang us to sleep but now we're stressed out.
Wish we could turn back time, to the good ol' days,
When our momma sang us to sleep but now we're stressed out.

We used to play pretend, give each other different names,
We would build a rocket ship and then we'd fly it far away,
Used to dream of outer space but now they're laughing at our face,
Saying, "Wake up, you need to make money."
Yo.

We used to play pretend, give each other different names,
We would build a rocket ship and then we'd fly it far away,
Used to dream of outer space but now they're laughing at our face,
Saying, "Wake up, you need to make money."
Yo.

Wish we could turn back time, to the good ol' days,
When our momma sang us to sleep but now we're stressed out.
Wish we could turn back time, to the good ol' days,
When our momma sang us to sleep but now we're stressed out.

Used to play pretend, used to play pretend, bunny
We used to play pretend, wake up, you need the money
Used to play pretend, used to play pretend, bunny
We used to play pretend, wake up, you need the money
We used to play pretend, give each other different names,
We would build a rocket ship and then we'd fly it far away,
Used to dream of outer space but now they're laughing at our face,
Saying, "Wake up, you need to make money."
Yo.



Stressed Out - T?P (Twenty One Pilots)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Fill me in on your new vision
Wake me up with indecision
Help me trust your might and wisdom
Yes I eat cow - I am not proud

Show me how you question, question
Lead the way to my temptations
Take my hand and keep it clean
Yes I eat cow - I am not proud

Is he in an easychair?
Oversized rock
I don't like you anyway
Seal it in a box [alt: Silver metal box]

I'm new [x2]

Fill me in on your new vision
Wake me up with indecision
Help me trust your might and wisdom
Yes I eat cow - I am not proud

Show me how you question, question
Lead the way to my temptations
Take my hand and keep it clean
Yes I eat cow - I am not proud

Is he in an easychair?
Oversized rock
I don't like you anyway
Seal it in a box [alt: Silver metal box]

[x2]
I'm new
I'm you

Aaaahh!


Mr. Moustache - Nirvana


----------



## Beardo (Nov 28, 2015)

_I forget that I can remember when I was young climbing up fences
Scraping my knees, dirt on my cheeks
Not one makeover queen bone in me_


----------



## Beardo (Nov 28, 2015)

_I forget that I can remember when I was young climbing up fences
Scraping my knees, dirt on my cheeks
Not one makeover queen bone in me_


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2015)

driver roll up the partition please


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

_it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas
everywhere you go_


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

butterflyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2015)

to get, get on St. Peter's list
but you need to lower your standaaaards
it's never getting any better than this--

_RAT A TAT TAT
RAT A TAT TAT TAT HEY_


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

LADIES LEAVE YA MAN AT HOME
THE CLUB IS FULL OF BALLAS AND THEIR POCKETS FULL GROWN


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

_Dashing through the snow,
on a one horse open sleigh
over fields we go
laughing all the way_

I have so many christmas songs stuck in my head lately


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2015)

I saw my baby, crying hard as babe could cry
What could I do
My baby's love had gone
And left my baby blue
Nobody knew
WHAT KIND OF MAGIC SPELL TO USE



jinico said:


> LADIES LEAVE YA MAN AT HOME
> THE CLUB IS FULL OF BALLAS AND THEIR POCKETS FULL GROWN



and all you fellas leave ya girl with her friends
cuz it's 11:30 and the club is jumpin jumpin


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

YOU USE TO CALL ME ON MY CELLPHONE 
LATENIGHT WHEN YOU NEEED MY LOVE

I KNOW WHEN THAT HOTLINE BLING
THAT COULD ONLY MEAN ONE THANG


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

THE DANCE THAT YOU DOING IS DUMB
HOW THEY DO WHERE YOU FROM?
STICKIN' OUT YOUR TONGUE
GIRL, BUT YOU KNOW YOU'RE TOO YOUNG


----------



## milkyi (Dec 2, 2015)

Maps stretched out-
Too many miles to count.
Let’s just say we’re inches apart,
Even closer at heart,
And we’ll be just fine.

Another pin pushed in
To remind us where we’ve been.
And every mile adds up
And leaves a mark on us.
And sometimes our compass breaks
And our steady true north fades.
We’ll be just fine.

We’ll be just fine.
We’ll be just fine.
We’ll be just fine,
I know that we will.
I just know we will.

Time moves slow
When half of your heart has yet to come home.
Every minute’s adding up
And leaving a mark on us.
I can’t get you out of my mind.
I can’t get you out of my mind.
I can’t get you out of my mind.
I solemnly swear,
I swear that I’ll never try.

We’ll be just fine.
We’ll be just fine.
We’ll be just fine,
I know that we will.

We’ll be just fine.
We’ll be just fine.
It’s a matter of time
'Til our compass stands still,
'Til our compass stands still.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2015)

TO LIVE AND LET GOOOO


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

_You know me in and out,
But there's one secret I haven't told about.

*I'll let you slip in the backdoor~ x3
The backdoor~*_

#idgaf


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm a cowboy,
on a steel horse I ride, 
I'm wanted dead or alive, 
dead or alive..


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 2, 2015)

Baby, It's just me and you
They couldn't see what I see in you (yeah)
Cause I believe in you
You're the only one I choose

Even though you break my heart
Even through you break my heart, baby


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wise men say only fools rush in
but I can't help falling in love with you
Shall I stay
would it be a sin
If I can't help falling in love with you..


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

SONEUL DEUREO NAN FREEZE, ARMOUR DOWN,
NANANANANANAAA NANANAAA NANA


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 2, 2015)

might have something wrong but here goes

聚光灯照亮整个舞台
闪耀的梦想开始澎湃
开场白到最后音符都落下来

probably got a few wrong but eh it was worth a shot and the song is here


----------



## radioloves (Dec 2, 2015)

Eat cake by the ocean!~ woohoo <3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Two feet in the red dirt, school skirt
Sugar cane, back lane
3 jobs took years to save
But I got a ticket on that plane
People got a lot to say
But don't know **** bout where I was made
Or how many floors that I had to scrub
Just to make it past where I am from

No money, no family. 16 in the middle of Miami.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Decisions, but I want it all..
so I get it all, I want to eat the whole cake..
I'm not sharing, I'm not sharing..
you shoulda learned how to bake
Yes I want it all, so I get it all..
I wanna eat the whole cake..
I'm not sharing, I'm not sharing..
You shoulda learned bit@hes love cake..


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

They not gonna keep me down, they not gonna shut me out.
They gonna do what they do, I do me.
I'm moving against the crowd
I'm drowning out their doubt.
They gonna do what they do, I do
something original, be unforgettable
They're gonna know my name.

One day, I'll make you a believer 
One day, I got this all I need is
One day, don't try to tell me I can't
Right now, I'm writing the future
Watch out, won't stop I'm a mover
One day, you're gonna know who I am

I will fly, high and free
it's my fate, wait and see
One day


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

No one to talk with, all by myself
No one to walk with, I'm happy on the shelf babe
Ain't misbehavin', savin' my love for you

I know for certain the one I love
I'm through with flirtin', you that I'm thinkin' of
Ain't misbehavin'
Oh savin' my love oh baby, love for you

Like Jack Horner in a corner
Don't go nowhere and I don't care
Oh your kisses worth waitin' for, babe

I don't stay out late, don't care to go
I'm home about eight, me and my radio, babe
Ain't misbehavin'
Savin' all my love for you


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 7, 2015)

Ruffians, thugs, poison ivy, quicksand,
Canibals and snakes, the plague!
"No!" "Yes!"
Also large bugs, men with pointy teeth and-
Stop, no more, you'll just upset me!

Mother's right here, mother will protect you,
Darling, here's what I suggest;
Skip the drama, stay with mama, 
Mother...knows best!

Mother knows best, take it from your mumsy,
On your own, you won't survive.
Sloppy, underdressed, immature, clumsy -
Please;
They'll eat you up alive!

Gullible, naive, positively grubby,
Ditzy and a bit, well - vague.
Plus I believe,
Getting kinda chubby.
I'm just saying cause I luv you

Mother understands, mother's here to help you,
All I have is one request:

"Rapunzel?"
"Yes, mother?"
"Never ask to leave this tower. Again."
"Yes, mother."

"I love you."
"I love you more."
"I love you most."

Don't forget it, you'll regret it...
Mother knows best!


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2015)

life is an aimless drive that you take alone
might as well enjoy the ride - take the long way home


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

I JUST WANNA RUN TO YOU, AND BREAK OFF THE CHAINS, AND THROW THEM AWAY


----------



## lazyislander (Dec 7, 2015)

show me why you're always smiling
laugh again and make me fall in love


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi ho, hi ho, off to their blood I go
(do do do do do do do do do do)
senpai, don't notice me right now

(this song has been stuck in my head for _ages_)


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2015)

come out of the garden baby, you'll catch your death in the fog
young girl
they call them the diamond dogs


----------



## Zane (Dec 10, 2015)

oh my god do i try


----------



## Zane (Dec 12, 2015)

let's play a love game play a love game do you want love or you want fame are you in the game
doin the love game


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  



You're a princess, my lady, I am your servant,
Born together as twins, destiny's dividing us.
My love for you is forever, all you want I'll do,
If I must become evil, I'm willing for you.


Both together from the start, a beautiful nation,
Ringing bells were all we heard, a wonderful occasion.
But for reasons that we do not fully understand,
We were split far apart, I lost grip of your fair hand.

Even if you are the villain of this tale,
My duty is to make sure that you prevail.
I will never let anyone bring you down,
I cannot bear to see that bright face of your's frown.

You're a princess, my lady, I am your servant,
Born together as twins, destiny's dividing us.
My love for you is forever, all you want I'll do,
If I must become evil, I'm willing for you.


Travelling around the country; visiting a new place,
Suddenly I came across an unfamiliar face.
Such a pearl that shone vividly in a brilliant green
As I fell for this girl, I approached a dreadful scene.

If your heart will shatter, I'll abide to your crime
I'll erase her existence for you in no time.
As I watch her light fade; listening to her cries;
Though I obeyed your rule, tears are falling from my eyes?

You're forever my lady, I'm serving for you,
Born together as twins, there is no stopping us.
"Today's snack is brioche", I hear you giggling,
Listening to you laugh; such a sweet melody.


No one seems to understand my sister like I do,
As the flames grow higher, they're ready to destroy you.
Though it's true what we have done will never go away
I will fight away your sins, please listen to what I say...

"Here, take my clothes, put them on and be free,
Hurry on, leave this place; just leave it to me.
It's alright, trust me; I'll fix all your sins,
We are twins after all, no one will see a thing."

I've become the lady; a royal criminal,
Separating us twins, as our destinies unfold.
As we share the same blood that is running through our veins,
This means that I also share the evil in you.


There once was a time in a yellow country,
Evil ruled and darkness grew, it fed the poverty.
Who was it sat at the throne? The cutest sight you'd seen,
A tiny little princess of only age fourteen.

Even if you are the villain of this tale,
(My reign has ended, I stand in the crowd)
My duty is to make sure that you prevail.
(Awaiting to hear the bell ringing loud)
I will never let anyone bring you down,
(The tensions rising, we wait for the chime,)
I cannot bear to see that bright face of your's frown.
(I could never be ready to eat this lunch time)


You're forever my Lady, as I am your servant
Born together as twins, destiny has broken us.
But I'll love you forever, no matter what I do
I'll become a villain just so I can protect you.

And if the time comes when we can be reborn again,
I only hope that I can be reborn with you...


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

Come here, come here, to me. I sleep where the Fox Lady sleeps.


----------



## biibii (Dec 13, 2015)

Even if my feet rip apart with wounds, I will run since it's the only thing i can do.
Run run run
Run run run
Run~
Don't tell me bye bye
Run~ 
You make me cry cry
Run~ 
Love is a lie lie
Don't tell me, don't tell me bye bye.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2015)

Hooray! Hooray! it's a holi-holiday
What a world of fun for everyone, holi-holiday
Hooray! Hooray! it's a holi-holiday
Sing a summer song, skip along, holi-holiday
It's a holi-holiday

this song is ridiculous and i can t stop thinking of it


----------



## milkyi (Dec 15, 2015)

But you didn't have to cut me off
Make out like it never happened and that we were nothing
And I don't even need your love
But you treat me like a stranger and that feels so rough


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

All I want for Christmas is you :c


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Somebody wake up my heart
Light me up
Set fire to my soul, yeah (Uh-huh)
Cause' I can't do it anymore (Yeah!)

Gimme that can't sleep love
(Gimme that can't sleep)
I want that can't sleep love
(Gimme that can't sleep)


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> All I want for Christmas is you :c



https://soundcloud.com/pwincessria/all-i-want-for-christmas


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Peanut butter jelly time,
Peanut butter jelly time,
Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat,
A way uh A way uh


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

_I shed a tear with your, 
Family. 
I'll Open a bottle up. 
Pour a little bit out in your memory, 
I'll be at the wake dressed in all, 
Black 
I'll call out your name but you won't call,
Back... 
I'll hand a flower to your mother when I say,  
Goodbye... 
'cause baby you're dead to me.﻿_


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

_It's a little blurry how the whole thing started
I don't even really know what you intended
Thought that you were cute and you could make me jealous
Poured it down, so I poured it down
Next thing that I know I'm in a hotel with you
You were talking deep like it was mad love to you
You wanted my heart but I just liked your tattoos
Poured it down, so I poured it down

And now I don't understand it
You don't mess with love, you mess with the truth
And I know I shouldn't say it
But my heart don't understand

Why I got you on my mind_


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2015)

OH CANADA


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

_THIS IS NOT THE WAY
INTO MY HEART
INTO MY HEAD
INTO MY BRAIN
INTO NONE OF THE ABOVE_
i have inside jokes with my friends about the song flesh ok


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

_One night stand

One night and one more time
Thanks for the memories
Even though they weren't so great;
"She tastes like you only sweeter."
_


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah, hello?
I know you said not to call unless I'm dying, well,
I'm driving and I can't stop staring at my eyelids
But even though my eyes are closed I still see you
I just hope that when you see me, I'm not see-through
You know how we do, sometimes I swear I need a day
Just for me to lay, with some --
But the way we, the way do is deeper, baby,
straight up chemistry, DNA
Make me wanna give you every dollar out my B of A
Like, I let her climb on top
I'm either -- or working, so the grind don't stop
They say I got screws missing, well hell, only when I'm missing you
And hell yeah, I'm a -- girl, I'm addicted to you

Oooooooooooooooooooooh, how the mighty fall, the mighty faaaaaaall

(intense rapping w/ censors awright, it took me a week to memorize this)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

IM MISSIN
IM MISSIN 
IM MISSIN


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

_I used to rule the world
Seas would rise when I gave the word
Now in the morning I sleep alone
Sweep the streets I used to own

I used to roll the dice
Feel the fear in my enemy's eyes
Listened as the crowd would sing
Now the old king is dead long live the king
One minute I held the key
Next the walls were closed on me
And I discovered that my castles stand
Upon pillars of salt and pillars of sand

I hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing
Roman cavalry choirs are singing
Be my mirror, my sword and shield
My missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain
Once you'd gone there was never
Never an honest word
And that was when I ruled the world

It was a wicked and wild wind
Blew down the doors to let me in
Shattered windows and the sound of drums
People couldn't believe what I'd become
Revolutionaries wait
For my head on a silver plate
Just a puppet on a lonely string
Oh who would ever want to be king?

I hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing
Roman cavalry choirs are singing
Be my mirror, my sword and shield
My missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain
I know St Peter won't call my name
Never an honest word
But that was when I ruled the world

Oh oh oh oh ohh oh [x5]

Hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing
Roman cavalry choirs are singing
Be my mirror, my sword and shield
My missionaries in a foreign field
For some reason I can't explain
I know St Peter won't call my name
Never an honest word
But that was when I ruled the world_


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

_St. Pocky's comin' down across the alleyway
Upon the boulevard like a zip gun on parade
Light of a silhouette
He's insubordinate
Comin' at you on the count of
1,2-(1,2,3,4!)

My name is Pocky and you better not wear it out
Suicide commando that your momma talked about
Queen of the 40 thieves, I'm here to represent
The needle in the vein of the establishment

I'm the patron saint of the denial
With an angel face and a taste for suicidal

Cigarettes and soup and a little bag of dope
I am a daughter of a *****, and Edgar Allen Poe
Raised in the city in the halo of lights
Product of war and fear that we've been victimized

I'm the patron saint of the denial
With an angel face and a taste for suicidal

Are you talkin to me?!
I'll give you somethin to cry about!!
St. Pocky!!

My name is St. Pocky I'm a son of a gun 
I'm the one that's from the way outside, now
A teenage assassin executing some fun 
In the cult of the life of crime, now

I'd really hate to say it but I told you so
So shut your mouth before I shoot you down ol' boy
Welcome to the club and give me some blood
I'm the resident leader of the lost and found

It's comedy!
And tragedy!
It's St. Pocky!
And that's my name...
And don't wear it out!!!_


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

youre such a lucky guy
to have a girl like her
is truly a dream come tru


----------



## JellofishXD (Dec 19, 2015)

A moment,
A love,
A dream,
A laugh,
A kiss,
A cry,
A moment,
A love,
A dream,
A laugh,
So stay there'
Cause I'll be coming overrr!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 19, 2015)

Everywhere you go
Friendship there will grow
When you find it, it's the key
Friends can change the world you see

I'm a brony, alright!?


----------



## Beardo (Dec 19, 2015)

Walking tall, you'd bought it all
And you were not the same after that
Till someone died on the waterslide
And you were not the same after that


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

Y'ALL KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS, IT'S CAROLINA SLIM (hahah) THEY WANNA BUY
i'm from that dirty dirty we bout that money money 

this song gets stuck in my head like everday b/c theres a Source commercial that plays the beat from it


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)

_I'm always late to everything, I'm sorry
I'll send a photograph
I never think of anything until the moment's already passed
I can't be patient, I don't think it's working
I haven't noticed yet
I spend my days inside a screen
The more I look the worse it gets
The worse it gets, the worse it gets
The more I look, the more I look, the worse it gets_

https://youtu.be/T1C9LIIZ5h0


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

_Say something, I'm giving up on you.
I'll be the one, if you want me to.
Anywhere I would've followed you.
Say something, I'm giving up on you.

And I am feeling so small.
It was over my head
I know nothing at all.

And I will stumble and fall.
I'm still learning to love
Just starting to crawl.

Say something, I'm giving up on you.
I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
Anywhere I would've followed you.
Say something, I'm giving up on you.

And I will swallow my pride.
You're the one that I love
And I'm saying goodbye.

Say something, I'm giving up on you.
And I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
And anywhere I would've followed you. Oh-oh-oh-oh
Say something, I'm giving up on you.

Say something, I'm giving up on you.
Say something..._


----------



## N e s s (Dec 19, 2015)

Prospero ano y felicidad


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

_And maybe, one day I'll
Get to see, your smile
In the arms, of someone
Who loves you, like I do

No, this all wrong
Why aren't you gone?
I know you're not that strong
Don't listen to me
We'll always be so perfectly
Happy_


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

I know when that hotline bling

That can only mean ONE thing

Ever since I left the city you..


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm on a boat, I'm on a boat, everybody look at me cuz I'm sailing on a boat,
I'm on a boat, I'm on a boat , take a good hard look at the mutha***** boat,


----------



## Esphas (Dec 20, 2015)

I must have left a thousand times
But every day begin the same
Cause there's a small town in my mind
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?

Oh, baby, baby it's all about the moon
I wish you wouldn't have broke my camera
Cause we're gonna get real old real soon

Today we're younger than we ever gonna be
Today we're younger than we ever gonna be
Woo!
Today we're younger than we ever gonna be

Stop! Stop, what's the hurry?
Come on baby, don't you worry worry
Everybody not so nice nice
Everybody not so nice nice
Stop! Stop, what's the hurry?
Come on baby, don't you worry worry
Everybody not so nice nice
Everybody not so nice nice

Thought you ought to know by now
I thought you ought to know by now
Everybody not so nice nice
Everybody not so nice nice

Oh baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby,
It's all about the moon

I must have left a thousand times
But there's a small town in my mind
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?
Woo!
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?
Uh oh
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?
Uh oh
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?
Uh oh
How can I leave without hurting every one that made me?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

_At home
Drawing pictures
Of mountain tops
With her on top
Lemon yellow sun
Arms raised in a V
And the dead lay in pools of maroon below

Daddy didn’t give concern
Oh, to the fact that mommy didn’t stick around
Queen Pocky The Wicked
Ruled her world

Pocky spoke in class today
Pocky spoke in class today

Clearly I remember
Pickin’ on the girl
Seemed a harmless little ***
But we unleashed a lion

How could I forget
And she hit me with a surprise left
My jaw left hurting
Dropped wide open
Just like the day
Oh, like the day I heard

Daddy didn’t give concern, no!
And the girl was something that mommy didn’t care for
Queen Pocky The Wicked
Ruled her world

Pocky spoke in class today
Pocky spoke in class today
Pocky spoke in class today

Try to forget this (try to forget this)
Try to erase this (try to erase this)
From the mind

Pocky spoke in class today
Pocky spoke in class today
Pocky spoke in, spoke in
Pocky spoke in, spoke in
Pocky spoke in class today

(spoke in) (spoke in)
(spoke in) (spoke in)
(spoke in) (spoke in)_


----------



## radioloves (Dec 21, 2015)

But he gotta eat the booty like groceries~

Ooh, that's how it post to be~


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2015)

feelin myself i'm feelin myself
i'm feelin my feelin myself
i'm feelin myself i'm feelin my feelin my feelin myself


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

and i curse you for existing, mr. president

(it's from a song in swedish so i just roughly translated a bit from it)


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 21, 2015)

Beware, beware be skeptical 
the smiles, of smiles, are plated gold
the seems so natural, 
but a wolf in sheeps clothing is more than a warning.


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 21, 2015)

you don't have to say I love you to say I love you
forget all the shooting stars and all the silver moons
we'll be making shades of purple out of red and blue
sickeningly sweet like honey don't need money all I need is you

THIS IS MY FAV SONG ITS ALWAYS STUCK IN MY HEAD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

suki suki suki na no mi anata ga shinai de...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2015)

Here I am, once again,
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend.
Just thought you were the one


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

(Spoken) Hey yo, check this out. I was just at the club right, heard these two dudes talking, one of them said to the other one, that they knew someone, who said you guys are wack!

(Who said we're wack?)
You said we're wack?
You take it back!
(Who said we're wack?)
You talkin' smack?
You gonna get smacked.
(You're sayin' that we're wack but it just ain't so.)

Someone said we're wack!
Why would they say that?
I don't think we're wack.
Who said we're wack?
Who said we're wack?
I can't believe that.
They must be smoking crack,
To say that we're wack.
Say that we're wack?
You'll probably get smacked.
If you say we're wack.
Did you say we're wack?

(Who said we're wack?)
I'll paint your eye black,
Once I check my facts.
(Who said we're wack?)

How could a person up and call a person wack?
How could the devil turn the blue sky black?
How many babies born will ever reach their dreams?
And how could a person call another person wack?

Heard a rumor, that someone said we're wack.
I think that it's wack, to call someone wack.
I am not wack, no matter what you say,
What did you say? Did you say I'm wack?

All the ladies in the house put your hands up!
All the fellas in the house put your hands up!
Now whoever said we're wack put your hand up!
Now everyone else put your hands down!

(Spoken) Oh, there he is, there he is.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

ALL WE ARE SAYING IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE


----------



## IslaTomoe (Dec 21, 2015)

You can keep the last of me
I don?t care
I am obsolete
You have seen the last of me
Wring my neck
I won?t feel a thing

Reverb, resound, and repeat
Phase out my heart
And you will see
Slam shut, eyes blank, and repeat
I will show you what I can be

I am more than what you can see


----------



## radioloves (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm like a bird~

I only fly awayyy~

I don't know where my home is~~

I don't know where my soul issss


----------



## Joy (Dec 22, 2015)

Here we are going far to save all that we love
If we give what we've got we will make it through
Here we are like a star shining bright on your world today
Make evil go awayyy
Code Lyoko will reset it all
Code Lyoko be there when you call
Code Lyoko we will stand real tall
Code Lyoko stronger after all!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2015)

Believe in what your heart is saying
hear the melody that's playing
there's no time to waste
there's so much to celebrate


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh the ghost is here
It's a crook in a suit
The ghost is here
He's protecting some loot
The ghost is here
Oh give him the boot
He's fake

It doesn't matter where we go we know
A ghost is gonna show and so
We look for the bogus
We look for the scam
Every time the ghost is a shaaaaaam

We see an eerie light
And if the mood is right
Then you just might sight a monster

Oh the ghost is here
It's our frightening task
To face our fears
And the creep in the mask
So the ghost is here
There's no reason to ask
He's fake


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

LUREN DENG ZAI NALIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2015)

you act like you never had love
and you want me to go without


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

ore to kanojo wa..aish.iteru


----------



## lutrea (Dec 22, 2015)

You are calm and reposed. Lets your beauty unfold
Pale white, like the skin stretched over your bones.

Spring keeps you ever close. You are second hand smoke.
You are so fragile and thin. Standing trial for your sins.

Holding onto yourself the best you can.
You are the smell before rain, you are the blood in my veins.

The Boy Who Blocked His Own Shot by Brand New (aka, best band evar)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

_My most beloved high heels get soaked

See now, how the run-of-the-mill everyday life
Is being dyed in blue as if wanting to change
That one second when it appears in the puddle

I just want to see it one time with my own eyes, that?s all
I am dancing, the whole wide world shaking up goes round and round!
We will reach it, so let?s pick up the speed

I just want to break out and run until tomorrow in one fell swoop
Although the guy yesterday isn?t here in the early morning light, that?s okay, that?s all okay

Always keep on going, it?s definitely moving forward
I love you more and more! With everyday, with you
And just fall over and over, then get back up many times
By doing this we can again love one another today_


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

It's no secret that the both of us
Are running out of time

So hello from the other side (other side)
I must have called a thousand times (thousand times)
To tell you I'm sorry for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home
Hello from the outside (outside)
At least I can say that I've tried (I've tried)
To tell you I'm sorry for breaking your heart
But it don't matter it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey pretty
don't you wanna take a ride with me
through my world?
Hey pretty
don't wanna kick and
_slide_
with me, through my world?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm frosting
I don't need a man to make my life sweet
Prince charming
Just isn't the one that I think I need
You're thirsty
You think I give out all my sht for free
I'm bursting
Out laughing at idiocy

I need a gingerbread man, the one I'll feed
The gingerbread man, the one I'll eat
One who's always crazy
Never calls me baby
That's the one that I want
All you boys are not him
Him, him

Can't you see?
I only want the ones who never see me
But I'm happy
I love playing these games until my heart bleeds
It bleeds jelly
Cause you don't want someone to eat your cookie
Can someone please
Find him for me, find him for me?

I need a gingerbread man, the one I'll feed
The gingerbread man, the one I'll eat
One who's always crazy
Never calls me baby
That's the one that I want
All you boys are not him
Him, him

I'm the icing covering his body
I wanna hold him so close, so tightly
Baby how do I say this politely?
Love me hard and don't be nice, please
I wanna feel your crumbs on my body
I want to break you in pieces like me
Baby don't be so scared of biting
Want to eat each other into nothing

I need a gingerbread man, the one I'll feed
The gingerbread man, the one I'll eat
One who's always crazy
Never calls me baby
That's the one that I want
All you boys are not him
Him, him﻿


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm so happy because today
I've found my friends
They're in my head
I'm so ugly, but that's okay, cause so are you
We've broken our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday for all I care
And I'm not scared
Light my candles in a daze
Cause I've found god
Hey, hey, hey

I'm so lonely but that's okay I shaved my head
And I'm not sad
And just maybe I'm to blame for all I've heard
But I'm not sure
I'm so excited, I can't wait to meet you there
But I don't care
I'm so horny but that's okay
My will is good
Hey, hey, hey

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack
I killed you, I'm not gonna crack

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack
I killed you, I'm not gonna crack

I'm so happy 'cause today
I've found my friends,
They're in my head
I'm so ugly, that's okay, 'cause so are you,
Broke our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday for all I care,
And I'm not scared
Light my candles in a daze
'Cause I've found god

Yeah, yeah,
Yeah, yeah,
Yeah, yeah,
Yeah, yeah,
Yeah, yeah,
Yeah, yeah, yeah

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack
I killed you, I'm not gonna crack

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack
I killed you, I'm not gonna crack


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2015)

and i heard em say
nothing's ever promised tomorrow today


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2015)

_And when we go, don't blame it on us,
We'll let the fires just bathe us.
You made us look so famous,
We will never let you go!_


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

If I was rich girl (na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na nah)
See, I'd have all the money in the world, if I was a wealthy girl
No man could test me, impress me, my cash flow would never ever end
Cause I'd have all the money in the world, if I was a wealthy girl


----------



## Joy (Dec 24, 2015)

When you walk away
You will hear me say
Pleaseee Oh babyyy
DON'T GO


I'm not sure if those are the lyrics..


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

_Are you dancing on the dance floor or drinking by the bar?
Tonight we do it big, and shine like stars
We don't give a *** cause that's just who we are
And we are, we are we are, we are we are
The crazy kids, them crazy, them crazy kids
And we are, we are we are, we are we are
The crazy kids, we are the
We are the crazy people_


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

_Are you dancing on the dance floor or drinking by the bar?
Tonight we do it big, and shine like stars
We don't give a *** cause that's just who we are
And we are, we are we are, we are we are
The crazy kids, them crazy, them crazy kids
And we are, we are we are, we are we are
The crazy kids, we are the
We are the crazy people_


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2015)

as long as I gaze on Waterloo sunset
I am in paradise


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

_Run

Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!

You people are mistaken if you think that I’m awake and celebrating anything that I’ve become
You people are mistaken if you think that I’m awake and celebrating anything that I’ve become
_


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

i wish that i could be like the cool kids
cause all the cool kids they seem to fit in~


----------



## radioloves (Dec 26, 2015)

Ohhhhhh you touch my ta la la~
mmMmmm my ding ding dooooooooong  

la lalala la la lalala alala 
deep in the night, I am looki for some fun
deep in the night, I am looking for some loove

(omg this song is real I swear xD)


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

gee gee gee gee baby baby


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

I HATE THIS PART PAPER HEARTS
AND I HOLD A PIECE OF URS


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

no no no


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

_My baby dresses to kill, dresses to thrill me._

//lowkey looks at Dallas Winston.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

run run run


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

come at me i'll press you like some juice


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

_But there's still rage inside
Somebody get me through this nightmare
I can't control myself

So what if you can see the darkest side of me?
No one will ever change this animal I have become
Help me believe it's not the real me
Somebody help me tame this animal I have become
Help me believe it's not the real me
Somebody help me tame this animal
_


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

i got that good good


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> i got that good good



i got that got that good good


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> come at me i'll press you like some juice



blow it like a flute ooh ooh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

RING RING RING RING MY BELL


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 27, 2015)

_...
Hatafutte, Hatafutte, Hatafutte parade...
To the captivating world now, andiamo~_


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

let's do the fork in the garbage disposal


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

Ke ki mininu na tchora I dur na si kurpu Ke ki mininu na tchora I sangui ki kansa odja Pastru garandi bin Ku si obus di fugu Pastru garandi bin Ku si obus di matansa Montiaduris ki ka konsedu E yar?, e fugia na tabanka Montiaduris pretu suma nos E yar?, e fugia na bulanha Matu kema Casa kema Dur, dur na no alma﻿

Good song although I don't speak a word of it...


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been alone
when I'm surrounded by friends
How could the silence be so
louuud~?

But I still go home knowing that I've got you
There's only us when the lights go down

You are my heaven on earth
You are my hunger, my thirst
I always hear this voice inside
singing Aaaaaaaaaaaaave Mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Feyre (Dec 28, 2015)

Je m'appelle Marinette,
Une fille comme les autres.
Mais quand le destin me choisit pour lutter contre les forces du mal,
Je deviens Miraculous Ladybug!

Papillon noir, Paris myst?re,
C'est mon histoire, plut?t ?trange,
La magie noire, me d?sesp?re,
Et la chat noir n'est pas un ange.

Amour chass?-crois?,
Mon coeur aime Adrien.
Mais lui ne veut m'aimer que lorsque je deviens …

Une Ladybug, porte-bonheur,
Lady magique et Lady chance !
Une Ladybug, Lady du coeur,
?tre h?ro?que en cas d'urgence !


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

Jajeun mannam dwien ibyeol
Gyesok banbokdoeneun siryeon
Deoneun uimireul chajeul su eobseo
Eoriseogeun miryeon
Sarangui tareul sseun mistake
Neukkineun gamjeongeun da misthea
Hajiman I sunganmankeumeun I want you to stay

Uri saranghaji marayo ajigeun jal moreujanhayo
Sasil jogeumeun duryeoun geoya
Geudae mianhaeyo
Uri yaksokhaji marayo naeireun tto moreujanhayo
Hajiman I mal maneun jinsimiya
Geudae johahaeyo


It's a K-pop song.


----------



## wassop (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, you've got that something
I think you'll understand
When I'll feel that something
I wanna hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

_Baby how do I say this politely?
Love me hard and don't be nice, please
I wanna feel your crumbs on my body
I want to break you in pieces like me
Baby don't be so scared of biting
Want to eat each other into nothing_


----------



## Limon (Dec 29, 2015)

HERO ore o tataeru koe ya
kassai nante hoshikute wa nai sa 
HERO dakara hitoshirezu aku to tatakau 
(Nobody knows who he is.) 
sora ooi oshiyoseru teki ore wa se o muke wa shinai 
HERO naraba yuruginaki kakugo sh1ta tame kuridase tekken


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

_Seize upon that moment long ago 
One breath away and there you will be 
So young and carefree 
Again you will see 
That place in time...so gold 

Still away into that way back when 
You thought that all would last forever 
But like the weather 
Nothing can ever...and be in time 
Stay gold 

But can it be 
When we can see 
So vividly 
A memory 
And yes you say 
So must the day 
Too, fade away 
And leave a ray of sun 
So gold 

Life is but a twinkling of an eye 
Yet filled with sorrow and compassion 
though not imagined 
All things that happen 
Will age too old 
Though gold_


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2015)

DASI DASI DASI HAEJWO


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tonight we lie awake, remember how the coffee you made us shake on those long nights for one more long night.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

_Cause I’m coming and going, then I come then I leave
And I swear I’m really not that shady_


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

baby baby baby baby baby you
crazy crazy crazy crazy crazy


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 31, 2015)

_Levels, levels, levels, levels

Get on my elevator, baby we're going up
Give me that now and later, I can't get enough
So much to discover, please don't stop me now (don't stop me)
Every time I touch you, you lift right off the ground

Let them go, all the one's tryna get in the door
I'm a go where they all couldn't go
Up a floor, up a floor, up a floor, oh

I know, we can get higher
There's levels to your love
Yeah, there's levels to your love
And I know, we can get higher
There's levels to your love
And I keep on climbing up

(Rooftop)
(Up-up-up, up-up-up, up-up-up)...

Aw yeah, just walking up on the ceiling, dancing up on the wall
You and that drug you're dealing, should be against the law
All this heat keep rising, make you stop, drop, and roll
I'm bottling up the lightning, supernatural

Let them go, all the one's tryna get in the door
I'm a go where they all couldn't go
Up a floor, up a floor, up a floor, yeah

I know, we can get higher
There's levels to your love
Yeah, there's levels to your love
And I know, we can get higher
There's levels to your love
And I keep on climbing up

Levels, levels, levels, levels
Levels to your love
Yeah, heaven can't reach us
Yeah, we're high-fiving Jesus
Yeah, yeah

And I know, we can get higher
There's levels to your love
Yeah, there's levels to your love
And I know, we can get higher
There's levels to your love
And I keep on climbing up

(Take them to the rooftop)
Oh, levels
There's levels to your love, yeah, yeah
Levels, levels, levels, levels
Oh, oh, yeah, get on my level
There's levels to your love and I keep on climbing up
Levels_


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

i cry til my body aches


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 31, 2015)

Let out a sigh for another day the same as the last.
Come on, let's try, dye it blue and change it up from the past.
Reflecting up from the puddle but then gone in a flash.
Is that the most that you could dream or wanted to see?


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2015)

and my head keeps spinnin can't stop havin these visions i gotta get with it


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

_Sometimes I feel I've got to
Run away, I've got to
Get away from the pain you drive into the heart of me
The love we share
Seems to go nowhere
And I've lost my light
For I toss and turn, I can't sleep at night

Once I ran to you (I ran)
Now I'll run from you
This tainted love you've given
I give you all a boy could give you
Take my tears and that's not nearly all
Tainted love (oh)
Tainted love

Now I know I've got to
Run away, I've got to
Get away, you don't really want any more from me
To make things right
You need someone to hold you tight
And you think love is to pray
But I'm sorry, I don't pray that way

Once I ran to you (I ran)
Now I'll run from you
This tainted love you've given
I give you all a boy could give you
Take my tears and that's not nearly all
Tainted love (oh)
Tainted love

Don't touch me, please
I cannot stand the way you tease
I love you though you hurt me so
Now I'm gonna pack my things and go

Tainted love (oh)
Tainted love (oh)
Tainted love (oh)
Tainted love (oh)

Touch me, baby, tainted love
Touch me, baby, tainted love
Tainted love (oh)
Tainted love (oh)

Tainted love
Tainted love_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

_*"You can feel it in your mind. 
Oh you can do it all the time. 
Plug it in and change the world. 
You are my electric girl."*_


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2016)

I AM IMMORTAL
I HAVE INSIDE ME BLOOD OF KINGS
I HAVE NO RIVAL
NO MAN CAN BE MY EQUAL


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2016)

i'm hopin that after this fever that i'll survive


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 2, 2016)

_Ponyo, Ponyo, something something Ponyo/a girl with a red hair..._

My sis is listening to instrumental Studio Ghibli music and Ponyo's song is playing :|


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

_You were out of my league
All the things I believe
You were just the right kind
Yeah, you are more than just a dream
You were out of my league
Got my heartbeat racing
If I die don't wake me
'Cause you are more than just a dream_


----------



## Limon (Jan 2, 2016)

No lies and no deceiving, man is what he loves
I keep tryin' to conceive that death is from above
No time
I get mine and make no excuses; waste of precious breath
No time
The sun shines on everyone, everyone love yourself to death


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

she loves you yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2016)

in restless dreams I walked alone
narrow streets of cobblestone,
'neath the halo of a street lamp,
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
when my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
that split the night
and touched the sound 
of silence

And in the naked light I saw
ten thousand people maybe more
people talking without speaking
people hearing without listening
people writing songs 
that voices never share
And no one dared
disturb the sound 
of silence


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother,
you're stayin alive, stayin alive,
feel the city breakin and everybody shakin,
and we're stayin alive, stayin alive,
ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin alive, stayin alive,
ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin aliiiiiiiiive..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

*You are polite, and I'm obscene. 
I'm very please to meet ya.*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 4, 2016)

I am an endangered species, 
though I sing no victim's song, 
I am a woman, I am an artist, 
and I know where my voice belongs. 
I am a woman, I exist, 
I shake my fists but not my hips. 
My skin is dark, my body is strong, 
I sing of rebirth, no victim's song.


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2016)

whatever it takes i know i can make it through!!!

lol i can hear degrassi on in the other room


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

Travelling in a fried-out Kombi
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said:

"Do you come from a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder
You better run, you better take cover."

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscle
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a Vegemite sandwich
And he said:

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder
You better run, you better take cover."

Lying in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me?
Because I come from the land of plenty."
And he said:

"Oh! Do you come from a land down under (oh yeah yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder
You better run, you better take cover."


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 4, 2016)

_Do you wanna build a snowman
Come on let's go out and play_

why is this song still in my head it's 2016


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 4, 2016)

All you gotta do is listen to your deepest feeling they don't ever lie


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

What a thrill with darkness and silence through the night. What a thriiiiillll


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

*He sang a song when he did it. 
He was cold, and he was so unforgiving. 
Now she dances to the song on the minute. 
Yeah, all the time, all the time. 
It made her weak when she hear it, 
And it got her on her knees like religion. 
She was young and she was forced to be a woman. 
Yeah, all the time, all the time.

And I know that she's capable of anything; It's riveting. 
But when you wake up, she's always gone, gone, gone. 

In the night she hears their calling. 
In the night she's dancin' to relieve the pain, 
She'll never walk away. 
I don't think you understand.*


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 4, 2016)

Like ships in the night
You keep passing me by
Just wasting time
Trying to prove who's right
And if it all goes crashing into the sea
If its just you and me
Trying to find the light
Like ships in the night
You're passing me by
You're passing me by
Like ships in the night


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

CLING CLING OTETE TSUNAIDERU


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 4, 2016)

Those heels that you like are soaking,
but is that alright?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2016)

I still hear your voice when you sleep next to me
I still feel your touch in my dreams
Forgive me my weakness, but I don't know why
Without you it's hard to survive


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there so much god --- weight on your shoulders
That you just can't live your mother --- life
The story's getting old and my heart is getting colder
I wanna be Jekyll but I'm always --- Hyde
You got rocks in your head I can hear em rolling round
You can say that you're above it, but you're always falling down
Is there a method to your madness, is it all about pride
Seems everyone I know they got a demon inside!


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2016)

moon river, wider than a mile, i'm crossing you in style
someday


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

all things fabulous bigger and better is best (ෆ癶◡癶ෆ)


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2016)

Til the end I will be with you
We will go where our dreams come true
All the times that we have been through
You will always be my best friend ~


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

KIMI WA HITORI JANAI

KAWARU KOTO MO NAI


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 6, 2016)

No matter how I beat you, you don't give up your attack...
Do you just like the feeling of your sins crawling on your back?


----------



## kittmitt (Jan 6, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

we are the champions, we are the champions, 
no time for losers, cos we are the champions,
of the world...


----------



## lazyislander (Jan 6, 2016)

you are a butterfly
so beautifully designed
and when you flutter your wings
it destroys a family
it destroys this family


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2016)

his head's a crying wasteland
filled with shame
cried for help before and
nobody came


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

with the lights out, it's less dangerous
here we are now, entertain us,
I feel stupid and contagious
here we are now, entertain us,
a mulatto, an albino, a mosquito, 
my libido..yay..


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2016)

got giraffes in my hair
and i don't care no i don't care
no, i don't care

just thinking about how mystifying my dad finds that line about giraffes lolol


----------



## riummi (Jan 7, 2016)

Let's lose our minds and go f- crazy
Ah ya ya ya ya I keep on hoping we'll eat cake by the ocean~


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

push it good, push it real good..
ooh baby, baby, baby, baby


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh mar... oh mar...
Que beijas a terra
Vai dizer a minha m?e
Que n?o vou p'ra guerra

Diz, oh mar, a minha m?e
Que matar n?o me apraz
No fundo quem vai ? guerra
? aquele que a n?o faz

Vou cantar a libertade
Para minha Patria amada
E para a M?e negra e triste
Que vive acorrentada

Mas a voz do nosso povo
No dia do julgamento
Te dir? a ti, oh mar
E dir? de vento a vento

Quem s?o os traidores
Se ? quem nos rouba o p?o
Ou se n?s os desertores
Que ? guerra dizemos ?n?o?.

..if you know this songs you are mai waifu.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

*The ***** came back the very next day. 
Oh, the ***** came back; thought she was a goner, 
But the ***** came back. She won't stay the **** away. *


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm the hand of God
I'm the Dark Messiah
I'm the Vengeful One
(Look inside and see what you're becoming)

In the blackest moment
of a dying world
What have you become
(Look inside and see what you're becoming)


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

i have only one burnin desire 
let me stand next to your fire


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm saying that I will call out to you even if my mouth is covered


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

It's log, log!
It's big it's heavy it's wood!
It's log, log!
It's better than bad it's good!


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2016)

way way back in the 1980's
secret government employees 
dug up famous guys and ladies
and made amusing genetic copies


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

bang bang bang


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

I LIKE STICKERS MORE THAN UR


----------



## aericell (Jan 10, 2016)

stop blowing up my phone eh won?t you hit me up on Kakao


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

*****ing magnets; How do they work? 
And I don't wanna talk to a scientist. 
Y'all mother ****er's lyin' and gettin' me pissed.*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

_No more gods
No more grave
Are you friend of fiend

No more lives
No more deaths
Somewhere in between

Well we're almost dead
Almost dead
Almost dead to the world_


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 10, 2016)

_I'm an angel with a shotgun
Fighting til' the wars won
I don't care if heaven won't take me back_


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 10, 2016)

_I'm an angel with a shotgun
Fighting til' the wars won
I don't care if heaven won't take me back_


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

Show me, show me, show me how you do that trick
The one that makes me scream she said
The one that makes me laugh she said
And threw her arms around my neck


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

Zane said:


> It's log, log!
> It's big it's heavy it's wood!
> It's log, log!
> It's better than bad it's good!



Everyone wants a log!
You're gonna love it, log!
Come on and get your log!
Everyone needs a log!
Log! Log! Log!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

_Well everybody wants to and everybody needs
They're not really praying but they're down on their knees
They're looking for the answer, looking for the prize
Looking for the thing but they didn't realize_​


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

_High rise, veins of the avenue
Bright eyes and subtle variations of blue
Everywhere is balanced there like a rainbow above you

Street lights glisten on the boulevard
And cold nights make staying alert so hard
For heaven's sake, keep me awake so I won't be caught off guard_


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2016)

crystal ball on the table
showing the future, the past
same cat with them evil eyes
and I knew it was a spell she'd cast

she's just a devil woman
with evil on her mind
beware the devil woman
she's gonna get you

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueSkies said:


> Everyone wants a log!
> You're gonna love it, log!
> Come on and get your log!
> Everyone needs a log!
> Log! Log! Log!



HAHA yes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

_For here am I sitting in a tin can,
far above the world,
Planet Earth is blue,
and there's nothing I can do..._


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

ashes to ashes, funk to funky we know major tom's a junkie


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

It's only forever, 
it's not long at all, 
the lost and the lonely...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

john, i'm only daaancing....


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't help falling in love with you. <3


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

_I was as pure as a river
But now I think I'm possessed
You put a fever inside me
And I've been cold since you left
I've got a boyfriend now and he's made of gold
And you've got your own mistakes in a bed at home
I'm hoping you could save me now but you break and fold
You've got a fire inside but your heart's so cold
'Cause I've done some things that I can't speak
And I've tried to wash you away but you just won't leave
So won't you take a breath and dive in deep
'Cause I came here so you'd come for me
I'm begging you to keep on haunting
I'm begging you to keep on haunting me_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Now those memories come back to haunt me, they haunt me like a curse...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

*And I hate to be obscene, kid, 
But have you seen my penis? 
"I have". I know you have, 
'cause that **** is bomb. 
My d*ck's got more friends than Tom.*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's to you Nicola and Bart/Rest forever here in our hearts
The last and final moment is yours/That agony is your triumph.

Feel it's more about the grand Bowie today though.


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 11, 2016)

_
Got a feeling that I'm going under
But I know that I'll make it out alive
If I quit calling you my lover
Move on

You watch me bleed until I can't breathe
Shaking, falling onto my knees
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches
Tripping over myself
Aching, begging you to come help
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches_​


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

MY MAMA DON'T LIKE YOU AND SHE LIKES EVERYONE.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2016)

believing the strangest things
loving the alien


----------



## focus (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't need to live by your rules
You don't control me
Until you've walked a mile in my shoes
You don't know me
And I know, I know, I know you don't like it
You don't, you don't, you don't know where I've been
It's my life so truth be told
I see you thinking but there's just one thing, dear
And you think you know but you don't have no idea
Think you know me but there's more to see my love


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Si bu sta dianti na luta Pasa dianti p? Finkanda purmeru dubi I kasa ki n? misti kumpu Si bu sta dianti na luta Ka bu djubi tras Pega tarsadu bu pabi Pega radi bu labra Si bu sta dianti na luta Ka bu djungutu Si bu parti, si bu diskuda Pubis na fika, i ka ta maina Si bu sta dianti na luta Ka bu pera ningin Mara bu bariga bu sufri Na bo ki n? na djubi, ab? ki nos spidju


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

*Who we are...
What we all are 
Is nothing but a point of view.*


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Uts okay not to be okay
Sometimes it's hard
To follow your heart,
But tears don't mean you're losing
Everybody's bruisin
There's nothing wrong with who you are


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

*If Britain invaded us, 
You'd get a fancy mouth, and you'd drink on the job 
Everyday. Oh, no. 
We could give 'em cheese, 
Or we could give 'em Christmas pants.*


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey ya'll prepare yourself for the rubberband man
You've never heard a sound
Like the rubberband man
You're bound to lose control
When the rubberband starts to jam


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Truly I ain't got no business here 
But since my friends are here
I just came to kick it
When really I would rather be at home all by myself
Not in this room with people who don't even
Care about my well being


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

All my life
You stood by me
When no one else was ever behind me
All these lights
They can't blind me
With your love, nobody can drag me down


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I just remembered something,
I think I left the faucet running.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

_And now my words are fillin' up the tub. 
Darlin' you're just soakin' in it, 
But I know you'll get out the minute 
You notice all your fingers pruning up._


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm tired of being careful, tiptoe
trying to keep the water warm
let me, under your skin.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

_Uh-oh 
There it goes. 
I said too much 
It overflowed. 
Why do I always spill?_


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 12, 2016)

we were sad of getting old it made us restless
oh i'm so mad I'm getting old it makes me reckless...

it was just like a movie it was just like a song, when we were young


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Did my invitations disappear?
Why'd I put my heart on every cursive letter?
Tell me why the hell no is here.
Tell me what to do to make it all feel better.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

_Maybe it's a cruel joke on me. 
Whatever (whatever) 
Just means there's way more cake for me 
Forever. Forever. _


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

IT'S MY PARTYY AND I'LL CRY IF I WANT TO 
CRY IF I WANT TO ( CRY CRY )
I'LL CRY UNTIL THE CANDLES BURN DOWN THIS PLACE
I'LL CRY UNTIL MY PITY PARTY'S IN FLAMES. x2


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

_Maybe if I knew all of them well, 
I wouldn't have been trapped inside this hell that holds me. 
Maybe if I casted out a spell, 
But told them decorations were in pastel ribbons._


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe it's a cruel joke on me 
whatever, whatever
just means there's way more cake for me
forever, forever


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

_1. 2. Melatonin is comin' for you. 
3. 4. Baby, won't you lock the door? _


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 12, 2016)

You can't wake up, this is not a dream.
You're part of a machine, you are not a human being.
With your face all made up, living on a screen.
Low on self esteem, so you run on gasoline.


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 12, 2016)

_My internet messed up and posted it twice, lel rip. ignore this._


----------



## Smug M (Jan 12, 2016)

_My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar
_


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

And it's all fun and games
'till somebody falls
in love, 
but you already got a ticket 
so there's no turning back now.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2016)

please use discretion when you're messing with the message man
these lyrics aren't for everyone
only few understand


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 12, 2016)

I feel it coming out my throat,
guess I better wash my mouth out with soap.
God I wish I never spoke, 
now I gotta wash my mouth out with soap~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

_I threw you out. 
I didn't outgrow you; I just didn't know you
But now you're back. 
It's so terrifying how you paralyze me. 
Now you're showing up inside my home,
Breathing deep into the phone. 
I'm so unprepared. 
I'm ****ing scared. 
_


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Cuz if you like 
the way
you look that much 
then baby you should go
and love yourself <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

You know I can't smile without you
I can't smile without you
I can't laugh, and I can't sing
I'm finding it hard 
to do anything!


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 13, 2016)

And all the boys are smoking menthols
Girls are getting backrubs
I will drift to you if you make yourself shake fast enough
My old aches become new again
My old friends become exes again


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Water is waving
Oceans are calling
Fire is burning
Heat deep inside
Heaven can wait for me as I'm grounded
Here on earth eternally


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

rebel rebel you torn your dress rebel rebel your face is a mess


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

_Seize upon that moment long ago 
One breath away and there you will be 
So young and carefree 
Again you will see 
That place in time...so gold_


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

hot tramp i love u so


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

*Step in these arms, 
Where you belong. 
It feels so right. 
So right! 
How can it be wrong? 

There's somethin' in the way you kiss, 
That makes me wanna hold you tight. 
I know that nothing can be wrong, 
That feels so right. *


----------



## reyy (Jan 13, 2016)

he says ooh baby girl you know, we're gonna be legends
i'm the king and youre the queen and we'll stumble through heaven
if theres a light at the end, it's just the sun in your eyes
i know you wanna go to heaven but youre human tonight

and ive been sitting at the bottom of a swimming pool
for a while now
drowning my thoughts out
the sounds

but do you feel like a young god
you know the two of us are just young gods
and we'll be flying through the streets
with the people underneath
and they're running, running, running [verse x2]

and we'll be running, running, running again
and we'll be running, running..

he says, ooh, baby girl dont get caught on my edges
im the king of everything, you know my tongue is a weapon

AND im cutting it off there cos theres a lotta swearing and ye


----------



## GreenGalaxy (Jan 13, 2016)

_So we back in the mine,
Got our pickaxe swinging from,
Side to side,
Side side to side,

This task's a grueling one,
Hope to find some diamonds to-
Night night night,
Diamonds to-night,

Heads up,
You hear a sound, turn around and look up,
Total shock fills your body,
Oh no it's you again,
I could never forget those,
Eyes eyes eyes,
Eyes eyes eyes eyes,_


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 13, 2016)

_There's a fire starting in my heart
Reaching a fever pitch, it's bringing me out the dark
Finally I can see you crystal clear
Go 'head and sell me out and I'll lay your ship bare
See how I leave with every piece of you
Don't underestimate the things that I will do
There's a fire starting in my heart
Reaching a fever pitch
And it's bringing me out the dark
The scars of your love remind me of us
They keep me thinking that we almost had it all
The scars of your love, they leave me breathless
I can't help feeling
We could have had it all_


----------



## tsantsa (Jan 13, 2016)

i sold my soul to a three pieceeee
and he told me i was holyyyy
hes got me down on both knees
but its the devil that's trying to hold me down
hold me down
throw me in the deep and watch me drown
knock me out
knock me out
saying that i want more this is what i live forrrr


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Day and Night


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

How could you be so heartless?


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2016)

talk and talk and talk and talk
baby let's just knock it off
they don't know what we been through
they don't know about me and you
so I got somethin new to see
and you just gonna keep hating me
and we just gonna be enemies

I know you can't believe
I could just leave it _wrong_
and you can't make it right
I'm gonna take off tonight 
into the night


----------



## emmareid (Jan 14, 2016)

Green Day - Pulling Teeth

I'm all busted up
Broken bones and nasty cuts
Accidents will happen
But this time I can't get up
She comes to check on me
Making sure I'm on my knees
After all she's the one
Who put me in this state
Is she ultra-violent?
Is she disturbed?
I better tell her that I love her
Before she does it all over again
Oh god, she's killing me!!!
For now I'll lie around
hell, that's all I can really do
She takes good care of me
Just keep saying my love is true


----------



## focus (Jan 14, 2016)

hush little baby drink your spoiled milk, 
i'm f****ing crazy, need my prescription filled, 
do you like my cookies? they're made just for you,
a little bit of sugar, but lots of poison too,
ashes, ashes, time to go down, 
oh honey do you want me now?
can't take it anymore, need to put you to bed,
sing you a lullaby where you die at the end


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Take me back to the memory, to the dream...


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 14, 2016)

_Running around at the speed of sound..._


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2016)

_*I will fight for the place where I'm free! To live together and exist as me!*_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

now it's all come back so clearly...


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 14, 2016)

_Just like a moth drawn to a flame
Oh, you lured me in, I couldn't sense the pain
Your bitter heart cold to the touch
Now I'm gonna reap what I sow
I'm left seeing red on my own

Got a feeling that I'm going under
But I know that I'll make it out alive
If I quit calling you my lover
Move on

You watch me bleed until I can't breathe
Shaking, falling onto my knees
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches
Tripping over myself,
Aching, begging you to come help
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

*I done told you once, you son of a ***** 
I'm the best that's ever been.*


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> *I done told you once, you son of a *****
> I'm the best that's ever been.*



yea right.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> yea right.



Those are not the next lyrics. The next thing would be *intense fiddle playing*


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 14, 2016)

Spoiler



_And now I don't understand it
You don't mess with love, you mess with the truth
And I know I shouldn't say it
But my heart don't understand

Why I got you on my mind
Why I got you on my mind
Why I got you on my mind
Why I got you on my mind
But my heart don't understand
Why I got you on my mind
You think you know somebody
Why I got you on my mind
You think you know somebody
Why I got you on my mind
You think you know somebody
Why I got you on my mind_



OH MY GOD THIS THREAD TITLE FITS PERFECTLY.




BlueSkies said:


> _
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Good song


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

When she looks me in the eyes
they don't seem as bright
no more, no more.


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

i can't take it back, look where im at


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 14, 2016)

I know
Then she loved me at one time
Would I promise her that night
Cross my heart and hope to die


----------



## Loriii (Jan 14, 2016)

_Hands, put your empty hands in mine
And scars, show me all the scars you hide
And hey, if your wings are broken
Please take mine so yours can open too
'Cause I'm gonna stand by you
Oh, tears make kaleidoscopes in your eyes
And hurt, I know you're hurting, but so am I
And love, if your wings are broken
Borrow mine so yours can open too
'Cause I'm gonna stand by you

_


----------



## seliph (Jan 14, 2016)

you're a kid now
you're a squid now
you're a kid you're a squid you're a kid you're a squid
you're a kid now


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 14, 2016)

HELLFIRE
DARKFIRE
NOW GYPSY IT'S YOUR TURN
CHOOSE ME OR
YOUR PYRE
BE MINE OR YOU WILL BUUUUuuuuuUUURRn


----------



## boujee (Jan 14, 2016)

There's 104 days of summer vacation
And school comes along just to end it
So the annual problem for our generation
Is finding a good way to spend it


----------



## Smug M (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey ay if crazy equals genius
Hey ay ay
Hey ay if crazy equals genius
Then I'm a ****ing arsonist
I'm a rocket scientist
Hey ay ay
If crazy equals genius...
You can set yourself on fire
But you're never gonna burn, burn, burn
You can set yourself on fire
But you're never gonna learn, learn, learn


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

_All I want from you, 
is help to turn into 
a giant woman,
A giant woman!
All I wanna be 
is someone who gets to seize
these puny humans.
You can not refuse 
its time we got fuse 
A giant woman!
All I wanna see, 
is them falling to their knees 
as we charge right through them.
Oh I know it’ll be great and I just can’t wait, 
to see the terror in their eyes as we sever them
If you give it a chance, 
we can take a huge lance, 
and drive it through,
all of these vermin’s 
You might even like, being together, 
and if you don’t i’ll throw you into the cellar.
So if it were me, I’d compromise be, a giant woman,
A giant woman!
All I want from you,
is to fuse with me into  , 
a giant woman!

Well if you wanna to be
a giant majesty 
i’ll grant your wish 
I will submit
But little did you know
I would be in control 
and take hold 
no longer will we be
two beings that can flee
your stuck with me
you can’t escape me
I will not let you go
so as long as i can hold 
you down in our new home_


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 15, 2016)

i think i saw you in an ice-cream parlor
drinking milk shakes cold and long
smiling and waving and looking so fine
don't think you knew you were in this song


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

*Why don't you come away with me, 
My love. We'll do what it takes. 
I'll keep you safe. 
Why don't you stay by me, 
And when the time comes, 
We'll escape. *


----------



## soda (Jan 15, 2016)

OH HE MIGHT HAVE WENT ON LIVING BUT HE MADE ONE FATAL SLIP
WHEN HE TRIED TO MATCH THE RANGER WITH THE BIG IRON ON HIS HIP
BIG IRON ON HIS HIP

BIG IROONNNN BIG IROONNNN


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

when i find a new man
that i want 4 mine
always breaks my heart in 2
it happens eveeerryy tiiiiiime!
i've been made blue
i've been lied to
when will i 
be loooveedd


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

you can never go home again
you can never go home again
you can never act the way that you did back then


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 15, 2016)

We eat ribs with that dude, but we didn't have a clue. That girl was in that house, she said,"Please help me get out!" Dead giveaway, dead giveaway.
Best song ever tho


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 15, 2016)

_But tonight I'm gonna lose it all
Playing with fire, I was the first to fall
Heart is sinking like a cannonball
Baby kill it, what're you waiting for?_


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2016)

_This is who we are, this is who I am,
If you think you can stop me then you need to think again,
Cause I have a feelin' that I will never end, 
And I won't let you hurt my planet and I won't let you hurt my friends!

Go ahead and try and hit me if your able
Can't you see that my relationship is stable?
I know you think I'm not something you're afraid of,
 'Cause you think that you've seen what I'm made of.

But I am even more than the two of them.
 Everything they care about is what I am.
 I am their fury, I am their patience,
 I am a conversation. 

I am made O-o-o-o-of
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 O-o-o-o-of
 And it's stronger than you.  

L-o-o-o-ove.
 O-o-o-o-of
 L-o-o-o-ove.
 And it's stronger than you.  

Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 O-o-o-o-of
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 And it's stronger than you.  

O-o-o-o-of
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.  
_


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 15, 2016)

She said, "Hotels are cheap and there's one down the street."
Well, oh, don't you threaten me with a good time.


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 15, 2016)

Is anybody there,
Does anybody care
What I'm feeling?
I wanna disappear so nobody can hear me when I'm screamin'
'Cause I could use a hand sometimes
Yeah I could use a hand sometimes
They say pain is an illusion
This is just a bruise and
You are just confused but
I am only human.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jan 15, 2016)

Even if we're breaking down, we can find a way to break through
Even if we can't find heaven, I'll walk through Hell with you
Love, you're not alone, cause I'm gonna stand by you
Even if we can't find heaven, I'm gonna stand by you
Even if we can't find heaven, I'll walk through Hell with you
Love, you're not alone, cause I'm gonna stand by you


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 15, 2016)

But when you told me that you hated my friends.
The only problem was with you and not them.


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2016)

How could you talk my name and you ain't even brushed your teeth??


----------



## focus (Jan 16, 2016)

you don't need a lot of money
and you don't have to play no games
all i need is all your loving\to get the blood rushing through my veins, woah
i wanna say we're going steady
like it's 1954
no, it doesn't have to be forever
just as long as i'm the name on your tattooed heart


----------



## kassie (Jan 16, 2016)

i wanna sleep next to you 
but that's all i wanna do, right now

and i wanna come home to you
but home is just a room full of my safest sounds


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

only fools fall for you


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2016)

beauty school dropout, no graduation day for u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh mar… oh mar…

Que beijas a terra,

Vai dizer ? minha m?e

Que n?o vou p`r? guerra


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 18, 2016)

Dont mine at night,
I betcha looking at that cave
Betcha feeling kinda brave
Go to bed you'll be alright.
Dont mine at night
make a bed its not to late
3 wool and 3 wooden planks


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

take me down to the river
underneath the blood-orange sun
say my name like a scripture
keep my heart beating like a drum
LEGENDARY LOVERS
we could be legendary
la la la la la


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

"Attack you fools!" the captain bawls
"I will have your heads upon my walls!" so
Rows of heroes crouch to crawls, bomb
Bamboo huts and village halls, smash
Ping-pong bats with cannon balls, as
Ali-Baba's sheiks and sauls
they Debag Goliath as he falls
and the Statue Of Liberty climbs and mauls
everything


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

double post wth


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

why you gotta be so rude


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2016)

This is Garnet.
 Back together.
 And I'm never going down at the hands of the likes of you, because I'm so much better.
 And every part of me is saying "Go get her."  

The two of us ain't gonna follow your rules.
 Come at me without any of your fancy tools.
 Let's go, just me and you.
 Let's go, just one on two.  

Go ahead and try and hit me if you're able.
 Can't you see that my relationship is stable?
 I can see you hate the way we intermingle.
 But I think you're just mad 'cause you're single.  

And you're not gonna stop what we made together.
 We are gonna stay like this forever.
 If you break us apart, we'll just come back newer.
 And we'll always be twice the gem that you are.  

I am made
 O-o-o-o-of
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 O-o-o-o-of  

Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.  

This is who we are.
 This is who I am.
 And if you think you can stop me,
 Then you need to think again.  

'Cause I am a feeling,
 And I will never end,
 And I won't let you hurt my planet,
 And I won't let you hurt my friends.  

Go ahead and try and hit me if you're able.
 Can't you see that my relationship is stable?
 I know you think I'm not something you're afraid of,
 'Cause you think that you've seen what I'm made of.  

But I am even more than the two of them.
 Everything they care about is what I am.
 I am their fury, I am their patience,
 I am a conversation.  

I am made O-o-o-o-of
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 O-o-o-o-of
 And it's stronger than you.  

L-o-o-o-ove.
 O-o-o-o-of
 L-o-o-o-ove.
 And it's stronger than you.  



Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 O-o-o-o-of
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 And it's stronger than you.  
O-o-o-o-of
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.
 Lo-o-o-o-ove.


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 18, 2016)

_I know you know that I
Made those mistakes maybe once or twice
And by once or twice I Mean
Maybe a couple a hundred times
So let me oh let me
Redeem oh redeem oh myself tonight
Cause I just need one more shot at second chances
Yeah
Is it too late now to say sorry?
Cause I'm missing more than just your body, ohh
Is it too late now to say sorry?
Yeah I know that I let you down
Is it too late to say I'm sorry now?
I'm sorry yeah
Sorry yeah
Sorry
Yeah I know that I let you down
Is it too late to say I'm sorry now?_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

_You got me lifted, 
Feelin' so gifted. 
Sugar, how you get so fly? 
Sugar, sugar, how you get so fly?_


----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

Some other time I wish to get away
Some other time will come another day
My thoughts are swimming round it's futility
With all the dreams that never ever come true?
How could I believe they come true?
How long should I wait without you?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

*Look in my eyes. 
What do you see? 
The cult of personality.*


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

hands, (hands!) of time will,
_wring_ my neck.
  very little moment spells
     r e g r e t


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

no lyrics but the Tetris theme song is stuck in my head


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

-x- 
And it's dark in a cold December, but I've got you to keep me warm
If you're broken I will mend ya and keep you sheltered from the storm that's raging on, now 
 -x-​


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh, god, it feels like forever. But, no one ever tells you that forever feels like home, sitting all alone inside your head.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

I still have Canto do desertor in my head frick


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

When everything you do don't seem to matter
You try but it's no use your world is getting blacker
When every time you fail has no answer
Every broken promise made is a reminder

No one can make this better
Take control it's now or never
Are you sick of it?!
Raise your hands!
Get rid of it!
While there's a fighting chance
Are you over it
Bored to death
Have you had regret
Take a stand
Raise your hands
If your sick of it


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 20, 2016)

_I'm waking up to ash and dust
I wipe my brow and I sweat my rust
I'm breathing in the chemicals

I'm breaking in, shaping up, then checking out on the prison bus
This is it, the apocalypse
Whoa
I'm waking up, I feel it in my bones
Enough to make my systems blow
Welcome to the new age, to the new age
Welcome to the new age, to the new age
Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh, oh, I'm radioactive, radioactive
Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh, oh, I'm radioactive, radioactive
I raise my flags, don my clothes
It's a revolution, I suppose
We're painted red to fit right in
Whoa
I'm breaking in, shaping up, then checking out on the prison bus
This is it, the apocalypse_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

Si bu sta dianti na luta Pasa dianti p? Finkanda purmeru dubi I kasa ki n? misti kumpu Si bu sta dianti na luta Ka bu djubi tras Pega tarsadu bu pabi Pega radi bu labra Si bu sta dianti na luta Ka bu djungutu Si bu parti, si bu diskuda Pubis na fika, i ka ta maina Si bu sta dianti na luta Ka bu pera ningin Mara bu bariga bu sufri Na bo ki n? na djubi, ab? ki nos spidju


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

_"You told me so many things...
Yet, you have no idea... That the words you said...
Killed me on the inside...
And now... Look what you turned me into."_


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 20, 2016)

_This is the part of me
That you’re never gonna ever take away from me, no
This is the part of me
That you’re never gonna ever take away from me, no
Throw your sticks and your stones,
Throw your bombs and your blows
But you’re not gonna break my soul
This is the part of me
That you’re never gonna ever take away from me, no_


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars
I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right now
Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars
I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right now

Yeah, yeah I could use a dream or a genie or a wish
To go back to a place much simpler than this
Cause after all the partying and smashing and crashing
And all the glitz and glam and the fashion
And all the pandemonium and all the madness
There comes a time when you fade to the blackness
And when you're staring at the phone in your lap
And you hoping but them people never call you back
But that's just how the story unfolds
You get another hand soon after you fold
And when your plans unravel in the sand
What would you wish for, if you had one chance?
So airplane airplane sorry I'm late
I'm on my way so don't close that gate
If I don't make that then I'll switch my flight and
I'll be right back at it by the end of the night

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars
I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right now
Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars
I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right now

Yeah yeah somebody take me back to the days
Before this was a job before I got paid
Before it ever mattered what I had in my bank
Yeah back when I was trying to get a tip at subway
And back then I was rapping for the hell of it
But nowadays we rapping to stay relevant
I'm guessing if can make some wishes out of airplanes
Then maybe oh maybe I'll go back to the days
Before the politics that we call the rap game
And back when ain't nobody listened to my mix tape
And back before when I tried to cover up my slang
But this is for the Decatur what's up Bobby Ray
So can I get a wish to end the politics
And get back to the music that started this ****
So here I stand and then again I say
I'm hoping we can make some wishes outta airplanes

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars
I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right now
Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars
I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right now

I could really use a wish right now
I, I, I could really use a wish right now
Like, like, like shootin' stars
I, I, I could really use a wish right now
A wish a wish right now


----------



## milkyi (Jan 21, 2016)

_It's always the same with me
So deep inside my heart you'll be
You're smiling and that's all I see
You know it's unforgivably
That it hurts is hard to say
'Cause you won't hear it anyway
The "I" it turns to "clown" on my behalf
You'll laugh and laugh
_


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2016)

i need you to hurry up now 
cuz i can't wait much longer
i know i got to be right now
cuz i can't get much wronger


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 21, 2016)

Take it slow, but it's not typical
He already knows that my love is fire
His heart was a stone, but then his hands roam
I turned him to gold and it took him higher


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Jan 22, 2016)

All I am is a man
I want the world in my hands
I hate the beach
But I stand
In California with my toes in the sand
Use the sleeves of my sweater
Let's have an adventure
Head in the clouds but my gravity's centered
Touch my neck and I'll touch yours
You in those little high-waisted shorts, oh

She knows what I think about
And what I think about
One love, two mouths
One love, one house
No shirt, no blouse
Just us, you find out
Nothing that I wouldn't wanna tell you about, no

'Cause it's too cold
For you here and now
So let me hold
Both your hands in the holes of my sweater

And if I may just take your breath away
I don't mind if there's not much to say
Sometimes the silence guides our minds
So move to a place so far away
The goose bumps start to raise
The minute that my left hand meets your waist
And then I watch your face
Put my finger on your tongue
'Cause you love to taste, yeah

These hearts adore
Everyone the other beats hardest for
Inside this place is warm
Outside it starts to pour

Coming down
One love, two mouths
One love, one house
No shirt, no blouse
Just us, you find out
Nothing that I wouldn't wanna tell you about, no, no, no

'Cause it's too cold
For you here and now
So let me hold
Both your hands in the holes of my sweater


----------



## Zane (Jan 22, 2016)

A winter's day
In a deep and dark December
I am alone
Gazing from my window to the streets below
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

That's why the people of this world
Believe in
Garnet, Amethyst, and Pearl
And Steven!


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Don’t think of anything
Don’t say even a single word
Ayo…
Just laugh with me
Yeah…

I can’t still believe it
All of these seem like a dream
Ayo…
Don’t try to dissapear
Yeah…

Is it true? Is it true?
You…you…
It’s too beautiful, so I’m afraid

Aren’t you? Aren’t you?
You…you…you…

Will you stay by my side?
Will you promise me?
I’m afraid that if I let go of your hand
You’ll fly away, you’ll shatter

Will you stop the time?
I’m afraid that if this moment passes
This might not have happened
You’ll fly away, you’ll shatter

Butterfly…butterfly
Butterfly like a butterfly
Butterfly like a butterfly
Butterfly like a butterfly


----------



## Kaelum (Jan 23, 2016)

Turn around kid, it'd be a crime,
If I had to go back on the promise that I made for you,
so don't step over that line,
Or else, friend, you're gonna have a bad time.


why is the Sans Stronger than You parody stuck in my head,,,......


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 23, 2016)

_My head's under water
But I'm breathing fine
You're crazy and I'm out of my mind

'Cause all of me
Loves all of you

Love your curves and all your edges
All your perfect imperfections

Give your all to me
I'll give my all to you

You're my end and my beginning
Even when I lose I'm winning

'Cause I give you all of me
And you give me all of you_

I'm not a huge Vocaloid fan, but I came across Miku singing this song on youtube, and I just fell in love with it. ;v;


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2016)

you burnin up don't need a lighter
buckle up it's an all nighter


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

when i was 13
i had my first love

_and_

i can see the end
as it begins
my one condition is


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2016)

excuse me youre a hell of a guy 
you know i really got a thing for american guys
i mean - sigh - sickenin eyes
i can tell that youre in touch with your feminine side


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2016)

Zane said:


> excuse me youre a hell of a guy
> you know i really got a thing for american guys
> i mean - sigh - sickenin eyes
> i can tell that youre in touch with your feminine side



yes i did, yes i did
somebody please tell him who the f i is
i am nicki minaj, and i mack them dudes up, back coupes up, and chuck the deuce up

(i had this same song lol)


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 24, 2016)

hello
i wish i was a little bit taller
i wish i was a baller
i wish i had a girl who looked good
i would call her
i wish i had a rabbit in a hat with a bat
and a six four impala


----------



## Zane (Jan 25, 2016)

here he comes, he's all dressed in black
p.r. shoes and a big straw hat
he's never early, he's always late
first thing you learn is you always gotta wait


----------



## Joy (Jan 25, 2016)

It's Ladybug! Jumping above!
Her power is strong when things go wrong!
It's Ladybug, the lucky charm!
The magic is on, always so strong!
They look at me. They think I'm cool
I'm Cat Noir, at night I rule.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

_Maybe you should just fall 
And leave the world and lose it all, 
And If that's you need to finally see, 
I'll be with you through it all. 

I can't stand to see you down, 
Strung out, off the wagon and unwound, 
But steady, steady._


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2016)

velvet goldmine you stroke me like the rain


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

It's the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse!
Come inside it's fun inside!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

i live for you, i long for you, Olivia
i've been idolizing the light in your eyes, Olivia
i live for you, i long for you, Olivia
don't let me go
don't let me go


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 26, 2016)

_*This is my escape
I'm running through this world and I'm not looking back*_


----------



## wassop (Jan 26, 2016)

if i was a rich girl
nananananananananananananananana

*sigh*


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

click, click, BANG, bang
we just sing it like click click bang bang


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 28, 2016)

I am here to tell you a story.
A story that will torture your thoughts by day and poison your dreams by night.
And though I will do my best, there are no words
That can be written nor brush strokes laid on canvas
That can describe the stark and utter horror of the night that Annabel died.
The emptiness will haunt you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

_It's a broken life that I cling to, 
tryin' to make right. 
I feel dismay, just like you do. 
I feel decayed. 

So find me a way to leave this wasted life, 
Behind me. _


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

_I wanna fly and never come down 
And live my life and have friends around. 
We never change, do we? 
We never learn, do we? 
So, I wanna live in a wooden house, 
Where making more friends would be easy. 

Oh, and I have a soul to save. 
Yes, and I sin every single day. _


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

you used to call me on my cell phone


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2016)

We never talk anymore.


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2016)

Bowie said:


> We never talk anymore.



Forever I will adore you


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2016)

Zane said:


> Forever I will adore you



You know me well.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

_A music box,
A lullaby,
A restless sleepy through an IV high,
A whispered voice inside your mind, 
"One day I will find you"
I saw that you were lonely too,
Something broken inside you,
I reached and took your hand,
You reached out and you took me,
I repressed that time,
(I locked it all inside,)
(I locked it all inside,)
'cause it's easier to hide,
All the hurt, 
All the loss,
All the lines between the dots,
Everything I forgot,
I see it clearly now.
Repress into a child again,
Do you feel it now?

Baby, can't you see that your losing your mind? 
Losing your mind?
(Give me a warning,)
(Give me a warning,)
A shot to the head leaves it all behind,
Leaves it all behind, 
And I'll tear you apart,
Reach out your hands and catch me,
Reach out your hands and you tear me apart.

A music box,
An alibi,
But we are simply killing time, 
I wish I'd seen inside your mind,
I wish I'd seen inside you._


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 29, 2016)

_Why
Why can't this moment last forevermore
Tonight
Tonight eternity's an open door
No
Don't ever stop doing the things you do
Don't go
In every breath I take I'm breathing you

Euphoria
Forever, 'til the end of time
From now on, only you and I
We're going u-u-u-u-u-u-up
Euphoria
An everlasting piece of art
A beating love within my heart
We're going u-u-u-u-u-u-up

We are here
We're all alone in our universe
We are free
Where everything's allowed and love comes first
Forever and ever together
We sail into infinity
We're higher and higher and higher
We're reaching for divinity

Euphoria
Forever, 'til the end of time
From now on, only you and I
We're going u-u-u-u-u-u-up
Euphoria
An everlasting piece of art
A beating love within my heart
We're going u-u-u-u-u-u-up

Forever
We sail into infinity
We're higher
We're reaching for divinity

Euphoria
Euphoria
We're going u-u-u-u-u-u-up
Euphoria
An everlasting piece of art
A beating love within my heart
We're going u-u-u-u-u-u-up
Euphoria
Euphoria
We're going u-u-u-u-u-u-up
_


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

_I'm falling free
In the wind, in the wind
Free to be me
In the wind, in the wind

What would it feel like to be speed of light and rule the night and day?
Watch as it passes by you, the masses try you but they just can't keep up
Into the free, into the me, into the ever-knowing
Felt so refrained, felt so constrained - but now I'm breaking out

_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

_So I look in your direction, 
But you pay me no attention, do you? _


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

_Now, if she does it like this
Will you do it like that?
Now, if she touches like this
Will you touch her right back?
Now, if she moves like this
Will you move it like that?_

I found this song I used to listen to when I was a baby. But supposedly the lyrics aren't about dancing..


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 29, 2016)

_I will not bend until I break, how much can one bruised body take?
Just not enough to silence me, you're only a memory
I'll scream these words 'til they come true, then I will think no more of you
Look back on what I'm going through, this isn't my identity_


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel like my heart is stuck in
bumper to bumper traffic.
I'm under pressure
Cause I can't have you
the way that I want.
Lets just go back to the way it was.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Come as you are, as you were
As I want you to be
As a friend, as a friend
As an old enemy

Take your time, hurry up
The choice is yours, don't be late
Take a rest as a friend
As an old

Memoria, memoria
Memoria, memoria

Come doused in mud, soaked in bleach
As I want you to be
As a trend, as a friend
As an old

Memoria, memoria
Memoria, memoria

And I swear that I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun

Memoria, memoria
Memoria, memoria
(No I don't have a gun)

And I swear that I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun

Memoria, memoria


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2016)

Chandram chandram chandram bedrum. Whoaaaa-ohh-oh-oh oh, Chandram chandram chandram chandram beeeeedruuuUUUuuummm.. Ah ha ha ah ha ha ha ha ha HA ha.... BLLPFPKPOJR  HA HA.




(These are literally the lyrics to the song I have stuck in my head. It's from Russian singer Vitas. Check it out  )


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you need me?
Do you think I'm pretty?
Do I make you feel like cheating?
I'm like no, not really 'cause

Oh, I think that I've found myself a cheerleader
She is always right there when I need her
Oh, I think that I've found myself a cheerleader
She is always right there when I need her


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2016)

now the people cry and the people moan
and look for a dry place to call their home
and try to find somewhere to rest their bones
while the angels and the devils try to make em their own


----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2016)

drunk and ****
drunk and ****
drunk and ****
drunk


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 30, 2016)

Eleanore rigby, picks up the rice
in the church where a wedding has been
lives in a dream
waits at the window, wearing the face
the she keeps in jar by the door
who is it for
all the lonely people
where do they all come from?


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

We
Are the Crystal gems

We'll always save the day

And if you think we can't
We'll
always find a way

And that's why the people
Of this world
Believe in

Garnet, Amethyst
And Pearl

And Steven!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

Two jumps in a week
I bet you think that's pretty clever don't you boy?
Flying on your motorcycle,
Watching all the ground beneath you drop
You'd kill yourself for recognition,
Kill yourself to never ever stop
You broke another mirror,
You're turning into something you are not

Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry
Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry


----------



## Eledien (Jan 30, 2016)

Help me polarize, help me polarize,
Help me down,
Those stairs is where I'll be hiding all my problems,
Help me polarize, help me polarize,
Help me out,
My friends and I, we've got a lot of problems.

You know where I'm coming,
From though I am running,
To you, all I feel is deny, deny, denial,
I wanted to be a better brother, better son,
Wanted to be a better adversary to the evil I have done,
I have none to show to the one I love,
But deny, deny, denial.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

_I know you well enough to know you never loved me._


----------



## milkyi (Jan 31, 2016)

_Take me on a trip, I'd like to go some day.
Take me to New York, I'd love to see LA.
I really want to come kick it with you.
You'll be my American boy.

He said "Hey Sister.
It's really really nice to meet you."
I just met this 5 foot 7 guy who's just my type.
I like the way he's speaking his confidence is peaking.
Don't like his baggy jeans but I'mma like what's underneath them.
And no I ain't been to MIA
I heard that Cali never rains and New York's heart awaits.
First let's see the west end.
I'll show you to my brethren.
I'm liking this American boy, American boy

Take me on a trip, I'd like to go some day
Take me to New York, I'd love to see LA.
I really want to come kick it with you.
You'll be my American boy, American boy

Can we get away this weekend?
Take me to Broadway.
Let's go shopping, baby, then we'll go to a caf?.
Let's go on the subway.
Take me to your hood.
I never been to Brooklyn and I'd like to see what's good.
Dress in all your fancy clothes.
Sneakers looking fresh to death, I'm loving those Shell Toes.
Walking that walk.
Talk that slick talk.
I'm liking this American boy, American boy.

Take me on a trip, I'd like to go some day
Take me to New York, I'd love to see LA.
I really want to come kick it with you.
You'll be my American boy_


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2016)

Now when I was a boy
My daddy sat me on his knee
And he told me
He told me many things
And he said son,
There's a lot of things in this world
that you're gonna have NO use for

And when you get blue
And you've lost all your dreams
There's nothin like a campfire
And a can of beans


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 31, 2016)

When you are the one (the one)
That lies close to me

Whispers, "Hello, I missed you quite terribly"

I fell (I fell)
In love with you suddenly

Now there's no place else
I could be than here in your arms


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

Me and John rode out from ocean heading east
I had to see with my own eyes the factories
I'm bugging out
We've never strayed this far
Right out of town southeast and down
Inside my filthy car
But when we got there all we saw were more malls and marble mansions
In emerald parks the singing larks proclaimed the great expansion
There is no beautiful garbage
They cleared it up already
Tears roll out the eyes and though I cry I hold the wheel steady


----------



## Zane (Feb 1, 2016)

I can see you're on it
You want me to teach the
techniques that freaks these boys..
It can't be bought
Just know thieves get caught
Watch if you're smart


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm the cat with the bass and drum
Going 'round like bom, bom, bom
What's grooving? I'm moving
I like your style of womping


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

You had a new dream, it was more like a nightmare.
You were just a little kid, and they cut your hair,
then they stuck you in machines, you came so close to dying.
They should have listened, they thought that you were lying.

Daddy was an *******, he ****ed you up,
built the gears in your head, now he greases them up.
And no one paid attention when you just stopped eating.
"Eighty seven pounds!" and this all bears repeating.


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2016)

don'tcha wish ya girlfriend was hot like me


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2016)

And we danced all night to the best song ever


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

you know i like it, i love it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

_Oh, what good is it to live 
With nothing left to give, 
Forget but not forgive, 
Not loving all you see?_


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 5, 2016)

Spoiler: nsfw



My neck my back
Lick my ***** and my *****


I heard it on the radio and it's such a stupid song xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

"Attack you fools!" the captain bawls "I will have your heads upon my walls!" so Rows of heroes crouch to crawls, bomb Bamboo huts and village halls, smash Ping-pong bats with cannon balls, as Ali-Baba's sheiks and sauls they Debag Goliath as he falls and the Statue Of Liberty climbs and mauls everything "Champagne for the heroe whore And watch your step man in all that gore But not too much, he'll scream for more" El pres. advices from the door


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 5, 2016)

Everybody, whoa,
Come on, oh,
All you animals, whoa,
Let me hear you now, oh

Tonight tonight there's a party on the rooftop top of the world
Tonight tonight and we're dancing on the edge of the Hollywood sign
I don't know if I'll make it but watch how good I'll fake it
It's all right, all right, tonight, tonight
It's all right, all right, tonight, tonight
Yeah it's all right, all right, tonight, tonight

Just singing like, whoa,
Come on, oh,
All you party people, whoa,
All you singletons, oh
Even the white kids

Just don't stop let's keep the beat pumpin'
Keep the beat up, let's drop the beat down
It's my party dance if I want to
We can get crazy let it all out

Just don't stop let's keep the beat pumpin'
Keep the beat up, let's drop the beat down
It's my party dance if I want to
We can get crazy let it all out
It's


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not mad, I'm just bored
and everything I do is only because
there's nothing much else for me to do
and that includes you
and that includes you


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

If you had a twin I would still choose you.
I don't wanna rush into it, if it's too soon,
but I know you need to get done, done, done, done if you come over.
Sorry if I'm way less friendly, I got *****s tryna end me.
Oh, yeah, I spilled all my emotions tonight, I'm sorry.
Rolling, rolling, rolling, rolling, rolling, how many more shots until you're rolling?
We just need a face to face. You could pick the time and the place.
You spent some time away. Now you need to forward and give me all the...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

attack you fools the captain bawls
i'll have your heads upon my walls


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

lag tbt


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2016)

Born to be down
I think that I've said this before now
Born to be down
What good is confidence?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

_Rolling Girl is always in a dream,
That will never come true,
There's so much noise inside her little head,
She scratches it all around, she scratches it all around,
"No problem" the word comes out so lightly,
Did she lose the words she had to say?
It's a mistake, what a mistake,
If it ends up to be another puzzle,
It rolls again!
One more time, one more time,
"I will be rolling again today"
the girl says, the girl says,
as she orchestrated the meaning in her spoken words,
"Are you done yet?" 
"Not done yet,
The future is still so far away from me"
"So I stop my breath now
For now"_


----------



## Peter (Feb 9, 2016)

I want you with me on this road to the sky
We'll be shining every night I promise you


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2016)

And the heart is hard to translate
It has a language of its own
It talks in tongues and quiet sighs,
And prayers and proclamations


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone
But I have a light
The day is done
But I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
Or maybe just happy


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2016)

if i could turn back time
if i could find a way
i'd take back those words that hurt u
and u'd staaaaaaay


----------



## boujee (Feb 10, 2016)

But this grill is not a home, this is not the stove I know...
 I would trade it all away, if you'd come back to stay...


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

where do we go from here 
the words are comin out all weird 
where are you now
when i neeeed youuuu


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

"Attack you fools!" the captain bawls
"I will have your heads upon my walls!" so
Rows of heroes crouch to crawls, bomb
Bamboo huts and village halls, smash
Ping-pong bats with cannon balls, as
Ali-Baba's sheiks and sauls
they Debag Goliath as he falls
and the Statue Of Liberty climbs and mauls
everything


----------



## unintentional (Feb 11, 2016)

_I think Danny Devito is a total hunk._


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2016)

rhiannon rings like a bell through the night and wouldn't you love to love her


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2016)

when i pass by all the people say
just another guy on the lost highway


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

_You're a "wanna die?"
You and all the others.
Want a reason to keep living, how bout leaving me alone?

Wanna know the differences that set us far apart?
I learned to stop caring and it's really not hard.
Want a gun? A razor blade? The roof's not even locked._


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

wanbyeokhan areumdaun


----------



## radioloves (Feb 16, 2016)

_Go girl,
Its your birthday
Open wide, I know you're thirsty
Say Aah (Aah, Aah, Aah, Aah)
Say Aah (Aah, Aah, Aah, Aah)
We don't buy no drinks at the bar
We pop champagne cuz we got that dough
let me hear you say Aah (Aah, Aah, Aah, Aah)
If you want me say Aah (Aah, Aah, Aah, Aah)

Pocket full of money (money)
Club goin' jump
Til I rock inside the doorway (doorway)
Bottles of the rose
Smellin like Dolce and Gabbana (Yuup!)
Shawty you the baddest and to meet you is an honor (honor)
Lil mama
I got a table waiting
What you think about a convo
And if you like it baby we could take it to the condo
And if you like the condo
We could move the party to the bedroom
Momma beat your body like a congo

Since we in the club
For now (For Now)
Might as well get another round (round)
Notice there ain't nothing in your cup
So get here baby let me fill it up (fill it up)_


----------



## teshima (Feb 16, 2016)

See u drivin round town with the girl i love and im like DEAAUUAUAURAHHJHJ


----------



## frio hur (Feb 16, 2016)

When they say you can't love
I think you've got it wrong
They say you can't feel
With a heart made of steel
But you can't say that steel ain't strong


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2016)

what a draaaag it is getting old


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

Nassau's gone funky Nassau's gone soul We've got a doggone beat now We're gonna call our very own


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been locked inside your heartshaped box for weeks


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

IMMM SO OSICK OFTHAT SANME OLD TLOVEE

I don't even LIKE this song. Why?


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2016)

i always thought i might be bad
now i'm sure that it's true
'cause i think you're so good
and i'm nothing like you


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2016)

your love is like bad medicine
bad medicine is what i need
shake it up just like bad medicine
there ain't no doctor who can cure my disease


----------



## Zane (Feb 20, 2016)

chimes
goddamn you're looking old
you'll freeze and catch a cold 
'cause you've left your coat behind 
take your time


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey cat
I'm gonna boop your head
No matter what you say it's gonna be funny

Hey cat
I'm gonna boop your head
No matter what you say it's gonna be funny

Laugh out loud
Even though I'm a dog
Laugh out loud
'Cause no matter what you say~

Hey cat
I'm gonna boop your head
No matter what you say it's gonna be funny

Hey cat
I'm gonna boop your head
No matter what you say it's gonna be funny

Laugh out loud
Even though I'm a dog
Laugh out loud
'Cause no matter what you say
It's gonna be funny~


----------



## Zane (Feb 21, 2016)

i miss you so,
more than you could even know
tell me, where did you go!


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 21, 2016)

I have these thoughts
So often I ought
To replace that slot
With what I once bought
Cause somebody stole
My Car Radio 
And now I just sit in silence


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 21, 2016)

are you gonna be my love?
are you gonna be mine?
i feel it falling from the skies above
are you gonna be mine?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

_Maze...psychopathic daze...I create this waste 
Back away from tangents, on the verge of drastic 
ways...can't escape this place...I deny your face 
Sweat gets in my eyes, I think I'm slowly dying 

Put me in a homemade cellar 
Put me in a hole for shelter 
Someone hear me please, all I see is hate 
I can hardly breathe, and I can hardly take it 

HANDSONMYFACEOVERBEARINGICAN'TGETOUT 

Lost...ran at my own cost...hearing laughter, scoffed 
Learning from the rush, detached from such and such 
Bleak...all around me, weak...listening, incomplete 
I am not a dog, but I'm the one your dogging 

I am in a buried kennel 
I have never felt so final 
Someone find me please, losing all reserve 
I am ****ing gone, I think I'm ****ing dying 

You all stare, but you'll never see 
There is something inside me 
There is something in you I despise 

Cut me - show me - enter - I am 
willing and able and never any danger to myself 
Knowledge in my pain, knowledge in my pain 
Or was my tolerance a phase? 
Empathy, out of my way 
I can't die 

Purity_


----------



## snail (Feb 21, 2016)

Death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray death ray


----------



## Balverine (Feb 21, 2016)

My name is blurryface, and I care what you think


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey
I will always stay 
By your side forever
'Cause we're better together

...I don't really watch Austin & Ally much (a show on Disney channel) but these lyrics just randomly popped into my head.


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I woke up to the sound of silence
And cries were cutting like knives in a fist fight
And I found you with a bottle of wine
Your head in the curtains
And heart like the Fourth of July

You swore and said,
"We are not,
We are not shining stars."
This I know,
I never said we are

Though I've never been through hell like that
I've closed enough windows to know you can never look back

If you're lost and alone
Or you're sinking like a stone.
Carry on.
May your past be the sound
Of your feet upon the ground.
Carry on.

Carry on, carry on

So I met up with some friends at the edge of the night
At a bar off 75.
And we talked and talked about how our parents will die,
All our neighbours and wives.

But I like to think I can cheat it all
To make up for the times I've been cheated on.
And it's nice to know when I was left for dead
I was found and now I don't roam these streets,
I am not the ghost you are to me.

If you're lost and alone
Or you're sinking like a stone.
Carry on.
May your past be the sound
Of your feet upon the ground.
Carry on.

Whoa!
My head is on fire but my legs are fine.
After all they are mine.
Lay your clothes down on the floor,
Close the door, hold the phone,
Show me how no one’s ever gonna stop us now.

'Cause here we are
We are shining stars
We are invincible
We are who we are
On our darkest day
When we’re miles away
Sun will come
We will find our way home

If you're lost and alone
Or you're sinking like a stone.
Carry on.
May your past be the sound
Of your feet upon the ground.
Carry on.

Oooh.
Oooh.
Oooh.
Oooh.

(No one's ever gonna stop us now)
(No one's ever, no one's ever gonna stop, no one's ever gonna stop us now)
(No one's ever, no one's ever gonna stop, no one's ever gonna stop, no one's ever gonna stop us now)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Em sil?ncios de morte e de convento
Tu ouvir?s na l?ngua que tra?ste
Palavras como o fogo como o vento
Estas palavras com que Portugal resiste


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2016)

i hope i see you on your way down
i hope you break
every bone


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 23, 2016)

It's 4am and you're keeping me from closing these sleepy eyes
Does the thought of me keep you up at night?
Like the light on the ceiling of your bedroom
Lately, my dog's the only one around that listens to my problems

It's been a lonely year


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 23, 2016)

Protect me, Maria
Don't let this siren cast her spell
Don't let her fire sear my flesh and bone
Destroy Esmeralda
And let her taste the fires of hell
Or else let her be mine and mine alone


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

Maybe we found love right where we are


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2016)

all the times
that i felt like this won't end
it's for you
and i taste what i could never have
it was from you

all the tiiiimes that i've criiiied
my intentions
full of pride
but i waste
more time
than
anyone

but i'm on the outside
and i'm lookin in
i can see through you
see your true colors
'cause inside you're ugly
you're ugly like me
i can see through you
see to the real you


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

How could this happen to me?
I made my mistakes
Got nowhere to run
The night goes on
As I'm fading away
I'm sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me?


----------



## Peter (Feb 26, 2016)

Somebody somewhere driving in their car is crying out
Forever running from the truth, sometimes all we have is doubt
But now we're here and I am giving all I can to you
Just say you love me, say you love me, say you want this too


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2016)

your love is like a roller coaster baby baby i wanna ride


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 29, 2016)

Buddy you're a boy make a big noise
Playing in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got mud on your face
You big disgrace
Kickin' your can all over the place
Singin'

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

you gotta work work work work


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

I think I talk too much
I need to listen, baby
I need to listen, baby
I need to listen good
I think I try too hard
How I look, what I do, what I'm sayin'
I spend too much time explainin' myself
I hope there's some time to change it

I can taste it, my heart's breakin', please don't say
That you know, when you know
I can't take it, I'm impatient, tell me baby
Now I know, you should go

I know I'll fall in love with you, baby
And that's not what I wanna do
I hope you won't ever lie to me
And if you do, I know I won't be your cry baby


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 29, 2016)

We are the boxers in the ring
We are the bells that never sing
There is a title we can't win no matter
How hard we might swing

Pictures of you, pictures of me
Hung upon your wall for the world to see
Pictures of you, pictures of me
Remind us all of what we used to be


----------



## Zane (Feb 29, 2016)

Walking the dog in my neighborhood
Said I never would, for you for you
I got drunk on a Monday night
Hope it looks alright
Tattoo of you, uh..
I'm a yes man on the loose, oh yeah
Maxed out all my credit cards
Bought your favorite car
times two oo!


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2016)

all in all the clock is slow
six color pictures all in a row
of a marigold


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello darkness my old friend, I've come to talk with you again...


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 4, 2016)

But....
But.... 
Its the wii mii music.
It dont have lyrics.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Mar 4, 2016)

Don't pull that thing out unless you plan to bang……..


----------



## mikkaru (Mar 5, 2016)

Our paper faces line the streets, and if the heat comes close enough to burn, then we'll burn it down!


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

It's Friday, Friday, this song is the worst...


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2016)

_Miss Maggie was way too young to understand, 
why she got flown into someone else's hands,
why she woke up to strange men, 
they tore her to pieces 
and she couldn't comprehend,
why she was locked up in a basement,
filled with men,
should've gone to school, 
instead she did them.

Don't touch me, 
I'm fragile,
I'm bitter in my heart.

Momma sold me, 
for candy,
and I was ruined from the start.

Why do you have to sell me to those mean old men, 
They cut me up in places,
I don't even understand,
It's normal see, to me but, 
how will my friends understand,
I'm five years old,
sleepin' with a million mehh-ehh-ehh-ennn.

All grown up and her body has decayed,
all those promiscuous games she had to play,
ohhhh
she skipped the jungle-jungle-gym phase.

She's tryin' to look at things in a bright way,
sees the a light peekin' through the end of the hallway,
ohh
She's tryin' tryin' tryin'
to escape...

I'm runnin' 
full force dear
but it's hard when you're close.
I'm weak kneed but I'm flyin'
out of this hell hole. 

Why do you have to sell me to those mean old men, 
They cut me up in places,
I don't even understand,
It's normal see, to me but, 
how will my friends understand,
I'm ten years old,
runnin' from a million mehh-ehh-ehh-ennn.
A million mehh-ehh-ehh-ennn.

Finally, the light is comin' close,
no turning back,
run full force,
angels swoop down and grab me,
and now I'm safe away,
from the million men, who raised me.

Why do you have to sell me to those mean old men, 
They cut me up in places,
I don't even understand,
It's normal see to me, 
how will my boyfriend understand, 
I'm seventeen,
with a history,
of a million mehh-ehh-ehh-ennn.
Men. 
A million mehh-ehh-ehh-ennn. 

A million men,
A million men,
A million,
A million,
men. 

A million men,
A million men,
A million,
A million,
men. 

A million men..._


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2016)

if you're lost u can look and u will find me
time after time
if u fall I will catch u I will be waiting 
time after time


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

_please understand 
this isn't just goodbye 
this is i can't stand you 
this is where the road crashed into the ocean 
it rises all around me 
and now we're barely breathing 
a thousand faces we'll choose to ignore 

curse my enemies forever 
let's slit our wrists and burn down something beautiful 
this desperation leaves me overjoyed
with fading lights that lead us past the lives that we destroy 
_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 7, 2016)

we　live　and　learn　throughout　the　days　we　open
enlight　and　burn　to　feel　that　very　moment
follow　the　light　until　it's　all　gone
trying　to　find　the　place　we　belong
one　day　we'll　know　hering　the　voice
and　hearing　that　song


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2016)

guess ur permanent 
can't be removed
each time my heart breaks
it's like a new tattoo-ooooo~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

S? h? liberdade a s?rio quando houver
Liberdade de mudar e decidir
quando pertencer ao povo o que o povo produzir
quando pertencer ao povo o que o povo produzir


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

i came in like a [extreme screaming] wrecking baaaaAALll


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2016)

let's hear it for the boy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey this is crazy
But here's my number, so call me maybe


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm scared to get close
I hate being alone
I long for that feeling to not feel at all
The higher I get the lower I'll sink
I can't drown my demons, they know how to swim


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2016)

maybe there's a god above
but all i've ever learned from love
was how to shoot somebody who outdrew ya


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Un cari?o como el m?o nunca nadie te dar?,
aunque lo busques en China
o en Par?s, Jap?n o tal vez en Gstaad.
Muy cerca de ti.


----------



## XeroRain (Mar 13, 2016)

I can't believe my topic is almost 150 pages.






_She is everywhere I go
Everyone I see
Winter's gone and I still can't sleep
Summer's on the way
At least that's what they say
But these clouds won't leave

Walk away
Barely breathing
As I'm lying on the floor
Take my heart
As you're leaving
I don't need it anymore

This is the memory
This is the curse of having
Too much time to think about it
It's killing me
This is the last time
This is my forgiveness
This is endless

Now spring has brought the rain
But I still see your face
And I can not escape the past
Creeping up inside
Reminding me that I
Can never bring you back_


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

I am still broken in two parts
 There is my mind there is my heart
 Nowhere for me to run and hide


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Where did you come from cotton eyed joe?


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Mar 13, 2016)

"OH, WELL IMAGINE..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"THAT'S MY BESTIE, MY BESTIE, MY BESTFRIEND, GO BESTFRIEND. N!@#$ LIVIN TTG AND EVERYTHING IS STILL ON FLEEK, BAD B!@$# ROLLIN' WITH ME SHE GONE SMILE CAUSE SHE ON FLEEK, HUNNID THOUSAND DOLLARS IN MY PANTS, MY S!@# ON FLEEK."

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHO CAN GUESS THE SECOND ONE, I'LL GIVE YOU 5 TBT. NO JOKE, START GUESSING.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 14, 2016)

Met you by surprise, I didn't realize that my life would change for ever
Saw you standing there, I didn't know I'd care
There was something special in the air


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2016)

the secrets of the clow
were all a mystery
but when this mighty book was opened
the power was set freeeee


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

Cause I'm going out of frequency
Can anyone respond?

It's like an avalanche
I feel myself go under
Cause the weight of it's like hands around my neck
I never stood a chance
My heart is frozen over
And I feel like I am treading on thin ice
And I'm going under


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2016)

i'm so sorry
for being such a bore
'cause this ring and everything
means nothing anymore


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2016)

come here rude boy boy is u big enough


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2016)

he venido a decirte
que te sigo queriendo
que te sigo amando
que te sigo adorando
cada dia m?s y m?aaaaaaaAaAAAaAaaas


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

Zane said:


> he venido a decirte
> que te sigo queriendo
> que te sigo amando
> que te sigo adorando
> cada dia m?s y m?aaaaaaaAaAAAaAaaas



hey look it's
Zane from Spain

wish we could turn back time
to the good old dayyyyyyys

I hate this song.
why.


----------



## Elov (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a fairy tail opening song stuck in my head. >.< It's in a different language so I'll just post an english translation.

In that simple but genuine guy's eyes
important things, tomorrow's affairs
what real strength is
are always reflected 
Thinking of you, my small self goes crazy
Throwing everything aside, I'll show you a MIRACLE 
Past it, past it, way past it, break past it with all your strength
It was fate when I thought that this was the way it's supposed to be
With all the voice you can muster, hit it with all your soul 
Glaring at the books won't change anything


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2016)

are you fcking with the team?


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 19, 2016)

Bet no one will guess this song! (Without searching it up that is!)
___
_Screams in the silence.
Voices fill your brain.
Tremble in the process.
Whispers feed the pain.

We are just fragments and pieces,
We are controlling the game.
Don't even know our own secrets,
When it's all over we all will pay!

Cover up your eyes now and wait for the darkness.
Try to fall asleep fast and pay for the blindness.
You don't want to see what's growing deep now inside us.
What we've all become is just lies and disguises.
_


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

valley girls giving blowjobs for louboutins


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2016)

i bet it gets lonely in heaven


----------



## ellarella (Mar 21, 2016)

he's missing, he's missing, he's missing, they took him away


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Can you keep up?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

when you're strange, when you're strange....


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

work work work work work work, u si me hafi work work work work work work


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 21, 2016)

I could really use a wish right now, wish right now, wish right noooow


----------



## Zane (Mar 22, 2016)

the crystal ship is being filled


----------



## SZA (Mar 22, 2016)

This "cat" don't pop for you
This "cat" don't pop for you
This "cat" don't pop for you
No more (no more, no more)
This "cat" don't pop for you
This "cat" don't pop for you
This "cat" don't pop for you
At all (no more, no more)


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 23, 2016)

_I keep a picture of you
But I don't know just what I'd do
If I saw you face to face right now
You know I've always loved you
If I could stop myself I would
But there's no easy way to
End how I feel
And to change what was real
Though we try to fade to black
In the end we come right back

Now that we've come so far
How can we ever start again?
Memories would lead us back instead we just pretend
Now that we've come so far
But love that never ends
Keeps us, holds us, leads us, always tearing us a part again

kimi no shashin miru tabi
omouyo moshi ima
kimi ni attara doh naruka
tsutto kimi na suki
akirameyo toe sheta
kedo kantan janai sa
kako oh kai e doo kotowa
demo owarasedu
demo kitto mododu

Now that we've come so far
How can we ever start again?
Memories would lead us back instead we just pretend
Now that we've come so far
But love that never ends
Keeps us, holds us, leads us, always tearing us a part again_


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 23, 2016)

something bout u makes me feel like a dangerous woman~


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

_Hannah Miller - Little Bit_
Little bit of fence kept the fox from the hen
Little bit of light kept the night crowding in
Little bit, just a little bit is enough.
Little bit of love made the world go round,
Little bit of sugar helped the meds go down
Little bit, just a little bit is enough.
Everyone's racing, everyone's chasing
After things out of their hands.
So many chapters from here to ever after,
Don't matter what we don't understand.
Just hold on to the little bit, that you can.

Little bit of spark caught the forest on fire,
Little bit of look filled my heart with desire
Little bit, just a little bit is enough.
Everyone's racing, everyone's chasing
After things out of their hands.
So many chapters from here to ever after,
Don't matter what we don't understand.
Just hold on to the little bit, that you can.


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

Ha, let me tell you

Well I grew up quick and I grew up mean
Yeah my beats got hard and my wits got keen
I met a man on the corner where the blind men see
And these are the words that he said to me now

He said you got to get up on your feet to get what you need
You got to get up on your feet to get what you need


----------



## Zane (Mar 25, 2016)

satan you're my lady, stick me with your pitchfork thing


----------



## Stil (Mar 25, 2016)

I guess thats why they call it the blues.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

And the day is almost over..
Take a deep breath, and let it go.

You might not know where the river's going
But you follow, without knowing
'Cause somewhere near, a new wind's blowin.

Take a deep breath, and let it go..
If you see the shore go by, there's gotta be another side..


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey now hey nowwww don't dream its overrrr


----------



## Zane (Apr 19, 2016)

he tried to do his best but he could not


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 19, 2016)

_I wanna know what it'd be like
To find perfection in my pride
To see nothing in the light
But turn it off in all my spite, in all my spite
I'll turn it off

And the worst part is, before it gets any better
We're headed for a cliff
And in the free fall I will realize that
I'm better off when I hit the bottom_


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

_So much pressure
Why so loud?
If you don't like my sound
You can turn it down

I got a road
And I walk it alone

Uphill battle
I look good when I climb
I'm ferocious, precocious
I get braggadocios

I'm not gonna stop
I like the view from the top (Yeah)

You talk that blah blah, that la la, that rah rah shz
And I'm so done, I'm so over it
Sometimes I mess up, I f up, I hit and miss
But I'm okay, I'm cool with it

I still fall on my face sometimes
And I can't colour inside the lines
'Cause I'm perfectly incomplete
I'm still working on my masterpiece
And I, I wanna hang with the greats
Got a way to go, but it's worth the wait
No, you haven't seen the best of me
I'm still working on my masterpiece_

I always get this darn song stuck in my head, idk why.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2016)

Come on, man, you've got 42 to go.


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2016)

it's not what you want

it's not even real


----------



## Peter (Apr 21, 2016)

You cut your teeth on the lack of answers, and you
Come back home and it don't feel the same
Well I bled words onto a page for you
And you never knew my name


----------



## Luffcrossing (Apr 21, 2016)

_Think I just remembered something
I think I left the faucet running
Now my words are filling up the tub
Darling, you're just soaking in it
But I know you'll get out the minute
You notice all your fingers pruning up

I'm tired of being careful, tiptoe, trying to keep the water warm
Let me under your skin
Uh-oh, there it goes, I said too much, it overflowed
Why do I always spill?_


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

i just broke up with my ex
now i'm out here single
i don't really know what's next
but i ain't even trippin'
i'm not jealous, lay back
and i know they'll be coming from the right and the left, left, left
i just broke up with my ex
you're the one i'm feeling
as i'm laying on your chest
good conversation, got me holding my breath
and i don't normally say this, but goddamn you're the best, best, best
and if it feels right, promise i won't mind
and if it feels right, promise i'll stay here all night
just let me love you, you


----------



## boujee (Apr 24, 2016)

come on and slam and welcome to the jam


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 24, 2016)

_I don't care, I don't care, I don't care, I don't care
care if it's old. I don't mind, I don't mind, I don't mind, I don't mind
i don't have a mind. Get away, Get away, Get away, Get away
get away from your home. I'm afraid, I'm afraid, I'm afraid, I'm afraid of ghosts.

Even if you have, even if you need.
I don't mean to stare, we don't have to breed
We could plant a house, we could build a tree
I don't even care, we could have all three
She said, She said , She said, She said, She said, She said
She said._


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

you're my yeppeo yeppeo yeppeo


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 24, 2016)

_i'm nuts
baby i'm mad
the craziest friend
that you've ever had
you think im psycho 
you think i'm gone
tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
over the bend
*entirely bonkers*
you like me best
when im off my rock-er
tell you a secret i'm not alarmed
so what if im crazy 
the best people are_ 
*headbanging*


----------



## V-drift (Apr 24, 2016)

FLY AWAY Fly far away
Blasting rockets to the sky
We will soar our way up high!
(Let's go together!)

Catch my star yes I can!
It's the moment of our lives
Our passion burning blazing bright!

Never giving up, I trust my heart, Now I believe!
(Yes we can reach our dreams)
Together we'll create new miracles
A beautiful world!
Now is the time!
We are ready to fight!
What are you waiting for?
We are DREAM SHOOTERS!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 24, 2016)

On top of the world, on top of it all, trying to feel invincible
Dying on top of the world

I remember the nights
Caught up in dreaming my goodbyes
Watching the door for anything more than an ordinary life

I remember the days
New beginnings on an open page
With something to prove, and nothing to lose, not a soul to betray

Here I am
Living a dream that I can?t hold
Here I am on my own


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2016)

this is for you
how are you doing
it's been awhile
where have you been
what have you seen
and did you smiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile 
like i'm supposed to dooooooooooooo
like i remember you


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 28, 2016)

Bunny, bunny. Bunny, bunny. Bunny me and you.
Pat the bunny. Pat, pat, pat.
Touch the world with Pat, pat, pat.

(My child has been watching a Pat the Bunny DVD...)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

De paisagens mentirosas
de luar e alvoradas
de perfumes e de rosas
de vertigens disfar?adas.


this got stuck for some reason that song is not catchy ._.


----------



## Cozimnormal (Apr 28, 2016)

And I raced through soundcheck just to meet you, on your *** break you convinced me to put life aside and want you~
_Catfish and the Bottlemen- Soundcheck_


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2016)

We will not accept your poison in a pretty pill.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 3, 2016)

you only know how to love me when you're sober


----------



## leftTBT (May 3, 2016)

---


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

They call me crybaby, crybaby
but I don't f***in' care


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 3, 2016)

They got all the right moves on the right faces
So yeah were going down

~~All the right move by one republic


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2016)

AT NIGHT, I THINK OF YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

Don't you want me baby, don't you want me nooooohooo


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

Spoiler:  



Hey girl, open the walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.
When you walk away, it's when we really play
You don't hear me when I say,
Mom, please wake up.
Dad's with a slut, and your son is smoking cannabis

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
Don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen.1

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey girl, look at my mom, she's got it going on
Ha, you're blinded by her jewelry.
When you turn your back she pulls out a flask
And forgets his infidelity.
Uh-oh, she's coming to the attic, plastic
Go back to being plastic.

No one ever listens, this wallpaper glistens
One day they'll see what goes down in the kitchen.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)

Hey girl (hey girl, hey girl, hey girl, hey girl)
Hey girl, open your walls, play with your dolls
We'll be a perfect family.

Places, places, get in your places
Throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

Picture, picture, smile for the picture
Pose with your brother, won't you be a good sister?
Everyone thinks that we're perfect
Please don't let them look through the curtains.

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees.
(D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees)


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

oh baby, look what you started
the temperature's rising in here
is this gonna happen?
been waiting and waiting for you to make a move
before i make a move
so baby come light me up, and maybe i'll let you on it
a little bit dangerous, but baby thats how i want it
a little less conversation, and a little more touch my body
cause im so into you, into you, into you
got everyone watching us, so baby lets keep it secret
a little bit scandalous, but baby dont let them see it
a little less conversation, and a little more touch my body
cause im so into you, into you, into you


----------



## strawberrywine (May 6, 2016)

at night, I think of u


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

De paisagens mentirosas
de luar e alvoradas
de perfumes e de rosas
de vertigens disfar?adas.

Que o poema se desnude
de tais roupas emprestadas
seja seco, seja rude
como pedras calcinadas

Que n?o fale em cora??o
nem de coisas delicadas
que diga n?o quando n?o
que n?o finja mascaradas

De vergonha se recolha
se as faces tiver molhadas
para seus gritos escolha
as orelhas mais tapadas

E quando falar de mim
em palavras amargadas
que o poema seja assim
portas e ruas fechadas

Ah! que saudades do sim
nestas quadras desoladas.

why do i even have this it's not even catchy lol :|


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

We’ll take it slow
Baby baby We’ll take it slow oh
같은 꿈 마치 날 부르는
익숙한 노래 마침내 연결돼

감싸주지 나를 Hate is on me
반복되는 매일도 괜찮다고
깊은 어둠. 위를 걸어
저 너머에 숨겨진 진짜를 봐

Open Your Eyes
조용히 Open Your Eyes
Open Your Eyes
이제는 Open Your Eyes
Open Your Eyes
조용히 Open Your Eyes
Open Your Eyes
이제는 Open Your Eyes

these parts are stuck in my mind


----------



## Zane (May 9, 2016)

there is no clothes that i could buy
that could turn back the time


----------



## focus (May 9, 2016)

"do i look fat in this dress?" 
HELL YEAH YOU DO
wait let me speak your language
cows gO MOO

idek


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

focus said:


> "do i look fat in this dress?"
> HELL YEAH YOU DO
> wait let me speak your language
> cows gO MOO
> ...



what the actual frick do you listen to xD

"Oh mar… oh mar…

Que beijas a terra,

Vai dizer ? minha m?e

Que n?o vou p`r? guerra"

tis song so good tho


----------



## focus (May 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> what the actual frick do you listen to xD



lol its like a parody song


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

"I've lost faith, the forest changed, my stomach's empty I'm feeling faint. I've lost heart, the forest scarred, I hear no birds just TVs and cars. I've lost faith, the forest changed, my stomach's empty I'm feeling faint. I've lost sight, the forest died, the brambles are bare and hollow inside."


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 9, 2016)

"Where in the world is _Carmen Sandiego_"


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

I feel so right doing the wrong thing
I feel so wrong wrong doing the right thing

Yeah will be going down
But baby send of the dollars
Will not be counting dollars
Will be counting star
(I'll not sure if I wrote this one like the song)



Counting star- one republic


----------



## silicalia (May 9, 2016)

"Well I can dance with you honey
If you think it's funny
Does your mother know that you're out?
And I can chat with you baby
Flirt a little maybe
Does your mother know that you're out?"

-Does Your Mother Know, ABBA


----------



## focus (May 9, 2016)

you said you'd never forget her
and she said she could change your life
it happened on the day you met her
a love at first sight made you blind
but i warned you she wasn't who she claimed to be
and no one could love you like me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 9, 2016)

_Hey!, Wait!
I've got a new complain, forever in debt to you're priceless advice..._


----------



## Limon (May 10, 2016)

Well you cured my January blues
Yeah you made it all alright
I got a feeling I might have lit the very fuse
That you were trying not to light


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

So you say, its not okay to be gay
Well I think you're just evil
You're just a racist, who can't tie my laces
Your point of view is midievil


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2016)

Sometimes I go off, I go hard, get what's mine, I'm a star
Cause I slay, I slay, I slay, I slay


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2016)

Sometimes I go off, I go hard, get what's mine, I'm a star
Cause I slay, I slay, I slay, I slay

- - - Post Merge - - -

this forum lags so much


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

I'll be the roundabout
The words will make you out 'n' out
You change the day your way
Call it morning driving through the sound and
In and out the valley~~~


----------



## ellarella (May 14, 2016)

FORBIDDEN SORCERY
VINUM SABBATHI


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

and iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii will always love yooooooooooooouuuuuuuuu
its been stuck in my head for a week help


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

And there came a sound. Distant first, that grew under castrophony so immense that it could be heard from far away in space. There were no screams. There was no time. The mountain called Monkey had spoken. There was only fire.... and then, nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

que for?a ? essa amigo
que for?a ? essa amigo
que for?a ? essa amigo...


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 15, 2016)

CRAZY NOISY BIIIIIIIIIZARE TOOWWWNNN


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP
NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN
NEVER GONNA RUN AROUND AND.. DESERT YOU
NEVER GONNA MAKE YOU CRY
NEVER GONNA SAY GOODBYE
NEVER GONNA TELL A LIE AND HURT YOU


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

wrist icicle, ride dck bicycle

iconic!!!!!


----------



## silicalia (May 15, 2016)

I want to break free
I want to break free
I want to break free from your lies
You're so self satisfied I don't need you
I've got to break free
God knows, God knows I want to break free ~~


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2016)

silicalia said:


> I want to break free
> I want to break free
> I want to break free from your lies
> You're so self satisfied I don't need you
> ...



I've fallen in love
I've fallen in love for the first time, this time I know it's for reeeaaal~
God knows, God knows I've fallen in love

It's straaaange but it's truueee
I can't get over the way you love me like you do 
But I have to be sure when I walk out that door
Oh how I want to be free, baby ! ~


----------



## Aniko (May 15, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP
> NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN
> NEVER GONNA RUN AROUND AND.. DESERT YOU
> NEVER GONNA MAKE YOU CRY
> ...



That's evil! I've been Rickrolled.

Plus the signature!

'cause I feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel 
I can always show my everything to yooooooooooooooooooooooooou 

Now I don't remember what lyrics I had in mind before seeing this...

Ah yes...

Come and saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave me
Come and saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave me


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

you really get to me you're all and all now i feel ten feet tall.. sunny sunny sunny


----------



## milkyi (May 15, 2016)

here come dat boi

o sht waddup

watch him rollin watch him go

he be rollin down the street, he be rollin to the beat


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

yes the song is literally like that lmao if someone know exactly which one it is i'll give you cookies


----------



## silicalia (May 16, 2016)

Zane said:


> I've fallen in love
> I've fallen in love for the first time, this time I know it's for reeeaaal~
> God knows, God knows I've fallen in love
> 
> ...



But life still goes on
I can't get used to, living without, living without, living without you by my siiiide
I don't want to live alone, hey
God knows, got to make it on my own
So baby can't you seeeee
I've got to break freeeee


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

Oh love you can't control it,
Just blow on the dice and roll it,
You've got it better than anybody ever,
And there ain't no way you can stop,
Maybe you've got a dollar,
Maybe you've got nothing baby,
Well you can stop fishin',
Your girls on a mission,
You know she's going straight to the top,
I need a love,
To take me higher,
Risin' above,
All of the haters,
Hatin',
There's no sense waiting﻿,
Elevator,
Straight to the top fallin',
I've been walkin' these halls for too long,
Lookin' for my elevator.﻿


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

_I'm a scary gargoyle on a tower
That you made with plastic power
Your rhinestone eyes are like factories far away

When the paralytic dreams that we all seem to keep
Drive on engines 'til they weep
With future pixels in factories far away

So call the mainland from the beach
Your heart is now washed up in bleach
The waves are rising for this time of year
And nobody knows what to do with the heat
Under sunshine pylons we'll meet while rain is falling like rhinestones from the sky_


----------



## Peter (May 19, 2016)

Let's just go back to the way it was


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

just like fire
no one can be exacly like me

we cam here to run it, run it, run it

pink-just like fire


----------



## Zane (May 19, 2016)

nothin from nothin leaves nothin
you gotta have somethin
if u wanna be with me


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

aint you ever seen a princess be a bad btch?


----------



## matt (May 22, 2016)

Last Christmas I gave you my heart
But the very next day you gave it away


----------



## Gregriii (May 22, 2016)

Love, oh love
I gotta tell you how I feel about you
Cause I, oh I
Can't go a minute without your love


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

y'all gon' make me lose my mind


----------



## Klaus Bear (May 22, 2016)

Nick

The Striiiiiiipperrrrrrrr

Hideous to the eeeeeyyyyeeeeeeee HIDEOUS TO THEE EEEYEE


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

somehow the timing will all come together 
the mishaps will turn into sunny Decembers 

~Willow


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 22, 2016)

_I miss the comfort in being sad.
I miss the comfort in being sad.
I miss the comfort in being sad.
Hey...
Hey...
Hey...

Nirvana - Frances Farmer Will Get Her Revenge On Seattle - In Utero _


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

work work work work work
so he semme haffi 
work work work work work 
so he semmi haffi der der der der der 

~Rihanna, work~


----------



## Zane (May 31, 2016)

Lost love and loneliness, memories of your caress
so divine how I wish
you were mine again my dear
I'm on this sea of tears
sea of heartbreak

Oh what I'd give just to sail back to shore 
back to your arms once more
come to my rescue, oh, come here to me~
Take me and keep me
 away from the sea !


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

now i laugh about the things that used to be important to me, used to have a hold on me
like what do you think, and what he thinks, and what they think
but i love me, i don't care about it anymore


----------



## Zane (Jun 2, 2016)

I was sick and tired of everything
when I called you last night from Glasgow
all I do is eat and sleep and sing
wshing every show was the last show (wishing every show was the last show~)
so imagine I was glad to hear you're coming
suddenly I feel all right
And it's gonna be so different when I'm on the stage toniiiight !


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 2, 2016)

I use my priorities as an excuse.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 2, 2016)

so you say it's not okay to be gay
well i think you're just evil 
you're just some racist
who cant tie my laces
your point of view is medieval


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

oooooooooOOOOoooOooowoooohh OoOoOOOOoOHHHH WOooOoOohhhhh wOOoOOOOH

if anyone can guess which song this is from you get all my bells


----------



## Zane (Jun 6, 2016)

thank you for bein a friend
traveled down the road and back again
your heart is true, you're a pal and a confidant ~

and if you threw a party
and invited everyone you knew..
you would see
the biggest gift would be from me
and the card attached would say:
thank you for being a friend!

ik thats not the right order, Golden Girls was on earlier lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 6, 2016)

the base makeup isnt sitting on my face well like how you dont listen to me
i drew the eyeliner or my swollen eyes, like our liner it doesnt look good


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

no no no, no es una novela <3


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 6, 2016)

AY S? PAPITO. As long as i'm your hooker, nanananana...


----------



## Bjork (Jun 6, 2016)

*melodic grunting & screaming*

pluto - bjork <3,<#


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 6, 2016)

focus said:


> oooooooooOOOOoooOooowoooohh OoOoOOOOoOHHHH WOooOoOohhhhh wOOoOOOOH
> 
> if anyone can guess which song this is from you get all my bells



that one song by echosmith


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 6, 2016)

A man from the magazine
Said I was on my way
Somewhere I lost connections
Ran out of songs to play
I came into town, a one night stand
Looks like my plans fell through
Oh Lord, stuck in Lodi again


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

pull the lever or whatever, right now, RIGHT NOW

better make it quick, hey hey, look down


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 6, 2016)

i cant break the cycle, am i just a fool?

falling down like dominoes, hit by family jewels


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

and if you try to leave me i'll lock you in the trunk


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

Cause all of me
Love all of you
Love all your edges and curves
All Your perfect imperfection


----------



## MayorBilbo (Jun 8, 2016)

According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> that one song by echosmith



no it was from halo by beyonce lol.


----------



## ErinKireina (Jun 10, 2016)

you spin me right round baby right round


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

*french lyrics that i cant spell*


----------



## NicPlays (Jun 10, 2016)

You and I, 
we collide
Like the stars on the summer night
We can shine for ever

And you and I, 
we're alive
What we feel is what is right
We can run like never

_If love was a crime,
then we would be criminals.
Locked up for life,
but I'll do the time.
If love was a crime,
then we would work miracles,
high above the ground...
They will never break us down!

О, дай ми любовта
дай ми любовта
О, дай ми любовта
They will never brek us down!
О, дай ми любовта
дай ми любовта
О, дай ми любовта
They will never brek us down!_

Never mind, 
Wrong or right
Our love ain't got no pride
So we change for better

Unafraid,
never fade
When it's dark we illuminate
Can we rise together

_If love was a crime,
then we would be criminals.
Locked up for life,
but I'll do the time.
If love was a crime,
then we would work miracles,
high above the ground...
They will never break us down!

О, дай ми любовта
дай ми любовта
О, дай ми любовта
They will never brek us down!
О, дай ми любовта
дай ми любовта
О, дай ми любовта
They will never brek us down!_

Together we're untouchable
You and me against the world
Together we're invincible
They will never brek us down!

_О, дай ми любовта
дай ми любовта
О, дай ми любовта
They will never brek us down!

О, дай ми любовта
дай ми любовта
О, дай ми любовта
They will never brek us down!_

Together we're untouchable
You and me against the world
Together we're invincible
They will never break us down


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 10, 2016)

Weird guys call me and girls call me names
But like Miley said I cant be tamed!

(Get ready)

Hot girls we have problems too!
We're just like you except were hot (hot hot hot)
The world needs to open their eyes and realize
Were not perfect and sometimes we lie.

(Im such a meme omg)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 10, 2016)

_(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I can't wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
Bid my blood to run
(I can't wake up)
Before I come undone
(Save me)
Save me from the nothing I've become_

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 10, 2016)

Send my love to your new lover
Treat her better
We've gotta let go of all of our ghosts
We both know we ain't kids no more
Send my love to your new lover
Treat her better
We gotta let go of all of our ghosts
We both know we ain't kids no more.


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

say amen there he goes again
sweet and undefeated
an awesome ten for ten
folks lined up just to watch him flex
and this perfect package packed a pair of pretty pecs 

wow i love that song


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 11, 2016)

It's hard to be a human being.
It's harder as anything else.
I'm lonesome when you're around.
I'm never lonesome when I'm by myself
I miss you when you're around... I miss you when you're around...

Currently how I feel about everyone. The one person I want to spend time with is in jail for a ridiculous amount of time for something minor.


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

i told you time and time again im not as think as you drunk i am


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 11, 2016)

gangsters don't cry therefore therefore I'm
mr misty eyed, therefore I'm

Can you save my, can you save my,
can you save my heavydirtysoul
Can you save my, can you save my,
can you save my heavydirtysoul
for me, for me
can you save my heavydirtysoul
for me, for me
can you save my heavydirtysoul


----------



## Zane (Jun 11, 2016)

rock me amadeus


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

We are coming last baby this is our time
We've put us to the test
And we've failed each one
So i'm cleaning out the back seat
Getting my stuff
Please stop me when I leave
But I know that you won't
And this is inside out
I want the best but our love is lost
And this is inside out
I want you here but all we have is gone
And this is inside out
I want the best but our love is lost
And this is inside out
I want you here but all we have is gone.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 13, 2016)

_Where do we go from here? Turn off the lights down now._


----------



## namiieco (Jun 13, 2016)

We get along just fine
I say everything you like to hear
"It's funny how much I
Feel like I'm looking in a mirror"

I can't remember...
Who I am...
Everything's a blur...
Take me over...

I"LL BECOME WHAT YOU LIKE
THIS IS WHAT YOU'VE WANTED,
RIGHT!?
SACRIFICE ALL I KNOW
I WILL TEACH MYSELF TO LET GO
LET GO

Say "Hello,
what's up with you?"
I'm starting to
Talk like you do
Here we go
I'll be gone soon
Day by day,
Everything has changed


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

*"On your way back home again, 
A good Samaritan. 
You see a man stuck in the rain, stranded with no friends, 
And from the goodness of your heart 
You save him from the flood. 
A couple miles down the road
He's covered in your blood. "*


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2016)

In the valley of the dolls, we sleep
Got a hole inside of me 
Living with identities,
that do not belong to me
In my life, I got this far
Now I'm ready for the last hoorah
Dying like a shooting star,
in the valley


----------



## AnonymousFish (Jun 15, 2016)

_YMCA_ by The Village People has been stuck in my head all day. 


someone help


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm gonna wake you up early 'cause I'm gonna take a ride with you
We're goin' down to the Honda shop, I'll tell you what we're gonna do
Put on a ragged sweatshirt, I'll take you anywhere you want me to

First gear, it's all right, Honda, Honda, go faster, faster
Second geear, I'll lean right, Honda, Honda, go faster, faster
Third gear, hang on tight, Honda, Honda, go faster, faster
Faster, it's all right


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

shooby-dooby, feeling kinda groovy, 'get around town like Stan lee in a marvel movie


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

I been thinking to much
~ I been thinking to much
I been thinking to much
~ help me
Ooooohhhhhhhh
I'm boring so IL be taking my time on my ride


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

_My name's blurryface, and I care what you think.._


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

body smoking so they call me young nicki chimney


----------



## tae (Jun 15, 2016)

oh you gotta see blood girl
you gotta see blood girl


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

Never let your students know which one is your car, and thats what ive learned so far <3


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

We're talking away
I don't know what
I'm to say I'll say it anyway
Today's another day to find you
Shying away
I'll be coming for your love, okay?

Take on me, (take on me)
Take me on, (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day or two


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 15, 2016)

The sun set too soon tonight
Now we are in the last of light
Far gone is the golden hour
The dark could never dim your eyes

We'll tip toe through the streets,
And creep over the eaves
And run across the roofs,
And hide like common thieves
We'll go until the stars expire
So here is where the culprit lies

Oh we'll steal love songs tonight
Oh we'll steal love songs tonight
Oh we'll steal love songs tonight; it's only you and I


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2016)

Primadonna girl, yeah
All I ever wanted was the world
I can't help that I need it all
The primadonna life, the rise and fall
You say that I'm kind of difficult,
but it's always someone else's fault
Got you wrapped around my finger, babe
You can count on me to misbehave
Primadonna girl

Would you do anything for me?
Buy a big diamond ring for me?
Would you get down on your knees for me?
Pop that pretty question right now, baby
Beauty queen, on a silver screen
Living life like I'm in a dream
I know I've got a big ego,
I really don't know why it's such a big deal, though

I'm sad to the core, core, core
Everyday is a chore, chore, chore
When you give, I want more, more, more
I wanna be adored


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

just follow my plan and very soon you will say, its easy m'kayyy


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

I dont care if it hurts 
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice
When Im not around


----------



## Zane (Jun 20, 2016)

every time i think that i'm the only one who's lonely someone calls on me


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

But in voices loud and clear you say to me;
"Its only superstition
Its only your imagination
Its only all the things that you fear
And the things from which you can't escape"


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

"I am flawless"

“more like thoughtless"

chasing stars a far (so so far)
overlooks his one path (dark dark night)
where is light when needed he didn’t get it
enough for a man to lose sight for a frail pride


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

I’m decidin'... a place to hide in... then jump out and say boo.
Wanna be ghostly, but I’m mostly... a scaredy-moose, it’s true!
All my ghost friends... they’re all scary and tough, but I’m nervous... and not spooky enough!
‘Cause when I’m booin'... oh, when I’m booin'... the other ghosts all laugh at me!

When you’re booin'... when you’re booin'... you’re supposed to cause real fright.
But when I do it... folks see right through it... I just can’t do it right.
Folks should freak out... when they see a real ghost, but I’m harmless... as a piece of cold toast.
When I’m booin'... oh, when I’m booin'... the other ghosts all laugh at me!

When I’m booin'... don’t know what I’m doin'... the other ghosts all laugh at me!


----------



## focus (Jun 20, 2016)

i never knew you could hold moonlight in your hands til the night i held you


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 20, 2016)

_Light, light, light up the sky.
Light up the sky to show me you are with me.
And I, I, I can't deny.
No I can't deny that you are right here with me.
You open my eyes.
So I can see you all around me.
You light, light, light up the sky.
Light up the sky to show me that you are with me._

Light Up The Sky - The Afters


----------



## sock (Jun 22, 2016)

Everything All Time Low...

But right now this 'I think I'd like you right on top' in Here I Sit by All American Rejects


----------



## namiieco (Jun 22, 2016)

I've been a mess since you stayed    I've been a wreck since you changed    Don't let me get in your way    I miss the lies and the pain  The fights that keep us awake    I'm telling you  I miss the bad things    The way you hate me    I miss the screaming    The way that you blame me  Miss the phone calls  When it's your fault    I miss the late nights    Don't miss you at all    I like the kick in the face      And the things you do to me    I love the way that it hurts    I don't miss you, I miss the misery


----------



## Peter (Jul 3, 2016)

Don't be mad cause I'm doing me better than you doing you


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

get on your hands and knees and pray for us. get on your hands and knees and pray for us.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 3, 2016)

"Deep in my heart, deep in my mind
Take me away, take me away
This is my word; dream maker, life taker
Open up my mind

All I believe, Is it a dream?
That comes crashing down on me?
All that I own
Is it just smoke and mirrors?"

Randomly decided to listen to some Imagine Dragons while thinking how much I'd enjoy new music from them... And now it's stuck in my head. xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Please don't leave me...pleaseee don't leave me!

Please..please don't leave me


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 6, 2016)

I am Soldier, I live in a box!
If you do not like that, suck my *rhymes with sock*!


----------



## moonford (Jul 6, 2016)

You took my hand
You showed me how
You promised me you'd be around
Uh huh
That's right
I took your words
And I believed
In everything
You said to me
Yeah huh
That's right
If someone said three years from now
You'd be long gone
I'd stand up and punch them out
Cause they're all wrong
I know better
Cause you said forever
And ever
Who knew
Remember when we were such fools
And so convinced and just too cool
Oh no
No no
I wish I could touch you again
I wish I could still call you friend
I'd give anything
When someone said count your blessings now
For they're long gone
I guess I just didn't know how
I was all wrong
They knew better
Still you said forever
And ever
Who knew
Yeah yeah
I'll keep you locked in my head
Until we meet again
Until we
Until we meet again
And I won't forget you my friend
What happened
If someone said three years from now
You'd be long gone
I'd stand up and punch them out
Cause they're all wrong and
That last kiss
I'll cherish
Until we meet again
And time makes
It harder
I wish I could remember
But I keep
Your memory
You visit me in my sleep
My darling
Who knew
My darling
My darling
Who knew
My darling
I miss you
My darling
Who knew
Who knew


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 6, 2016)

You watch me bleed until I can't breathe
I'm shaking falling onto my knees
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches
I'm tripping over myself
I'm aching begging you to come help
And now that I'm without your kisses
I'll be needing stitches


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 6, 2016)

_Well you only need the light when it's burning low
Only miss the sun when it starts to snow
Only know you love her when you let her go

Only know you've been high when you're feeling low
Only hate the road when you're missing home
Only know you love her when you let her go
And you let her go_


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 9, 2016)

but you didn't have to CUUUUT ME OFF


----------



## Trystin (Jul 9, 2016)

_Well I was walkin' for some time
When I came across this sign
Sayin' "who are you and where are you from?"
We don?t like when visitors come.
'No trespassing' that?s what it said
At least that?s what I could read.
No trespassing? yeah, my ass!
Wait till ya get a load of me!_ ~Trespassing, Adam Lambert

- - - Post Merge - - -

The forum didn't "work its asterisk magic". Do I do it myself? I don't wanna get in trouble


----------



## zeoli (Jul 9, 2016)

_Do you miss me like I miss you?
****ed around and got attached to you
Friends can break your heart too, 
and I'm always tired but never of you
_


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2016)

_You're never gonna love me, so what's the use?
What's the point in playing, a game you're gonna lose?
What's the point in saying, you love me like a friend?
What's the point in saying, it's never gonna end?

You're too proud to say that you've made a mistake
You're a coward till the end 
I don't wanna admit, but we're not gonna fit
No, I'm not the type that you like, 
Why don't we just pretend?

Lies, don't wanna know, don't wanna know, oh
I can't let you go, can't let you go, oh
I just want it to be perfect,
to believe it's all been worth the fight
Lies, don't wanna know, don't wanna know, oh


_


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

And if you're still breathing, you're the lucky ones.
'Cause most of us are heaving through corrupted lungs.
Setting fire to our insides for fun
Collecting names of the lovers that went wrong
The lovers that went wrong.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

What a thrill
With darkness and silence through the night
What a thrill
I'm searching and I'll melt into you
What a fear in my heart
But you're so supreme!

I give my life
Not for honor, but for you (Snake Eater)
In my time there'll be no one else
Crime, it's the way I fly to you (Snake Eater)
I'm still in a dream, Snake Eater
Someday you go through the rain
And someday you feed on a tree frog
It's ordeal, the trial to survive
For the day we see new light

I give my life
Not for honor, but for you (Snake Eater)
In my time there'll be no one else
Crime, it's the way I fly to you (Snake Eater)
I'm still in a dream, Snake Eater
I'm still in a dream, Snake Eater
(Snake Eater...)


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

Everywhere I go, ******* always know, that Charlie Scene has got a weenie that he loves to showww~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

god only knows what i'd be without you ~


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2016)

baby why im so lonely


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

Am I allowed to look at her like that
Could it be wrong when she's just so nice to look at
And she smells like lemongrass and sleep
She tastes like apple juice and peach
You would find her in a polaroid picture
And she means everything to me


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 11, 2016)

"Hey (hey)
I'm your life
I'm the one who takes you there
Hey (hey)
I'm your life
I'm the one who cares
They (they)
They betray
I'm your only true friend now
They (they)
They'll betray
I'm forever there

I'm your dream, make you real
I'm your eyes when you must steal
I'm your pain when you can't feel
Sad but true

I'm your dream, mind astray
I'm your eyes while you're away
I'm your pain while you repay
You know it's sad but true
Sad but true

You (you)
You're my mask
You're my cover, my shelter
You (you)
You're my mask
You're the one who's blamed
Do (do)
Do my work
Do my dirty work, scapegoat
Do (do)
Do my deeds
For you're the one who's shamed

I'm your dream, make you real
I'm your eyes when you must steal
I'm your pain when you can't feel
Sad but true

I'm your dream, mind astray
I'm your eyes while you're away
I'm your pain while you repay
You know it's sad but true
Sad but true

I'm your dream 
I'm your eyes 
I'm your pain 

I'm your dream (I'm your dream)
I'm your eyes (I'm your eyes)
I'm your pain (I'm your pain)
You know it's sad but true

Hate (hate)
I'm your hate
I'm your hate when you want love
Pay (pay)
Pay the price
Pay, for nothing's fair

Hey (hey)
I'm your life
I'm the one who took you there
Hey (hey)
I'm your life
And I no longer care

I'm your dream, make you real
I'm your eyes when you must steal
I'm your pain when you can't feel
Sad but true

I'm your truth, telling lies
I'm your reason, alibis
I'm inside, open your eyes
I'm you

Sad but true"


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2016)

Neither side is sacred
No one wants to win
Feeling so sedated
Think I'll just give in

Taking medication
Till my stomach's full
Neither side is sacred
Crawling in the hole

The grass is greener over here
You're the fog that keeps it clear
Re-inventing what we knew
Taken time is all but true
You're the reason I feel pain
Feels so good to feel again

Neither side is sacred
No one wants to win
Feeling so sedated
But I can't give in

Taking medication
Till my stomach's full
Feelin' so sedated
When I'm in my home

The grass is greener over here
You're the fog that keeps it clear
Re-inventing what we knew
Taken time is weird but true
You're the reason I feel pain
Feels so good to feel again

Neither side is sacred
No one wants to win
Feeling so sedated
We all just give in

Taking medication
Till my stomach's full
Feelin' so sedated
When I'm in my home

The grass is greener over here
You're the fog that keeps it clear
Re-inventing what we knew
Learn from history, all thats true
You're the reason I feel pain
Feels so good to feel again


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 11, 2016)

I hate the beach, but I stand, in California with my toes in the sand.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 11, 2016)

Look up, I look up at night
Planets are moving at the speed of light
Climb up, up in the trees
Every chance that you get
Is a chance you seize


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

we're off to see the wizard
the wonderful wizard of oz
you'll hear he is a whizz of a whizz if ever a whizz there was

sory im doing a play at school


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

you and me baby ain't nothing but mammals so let's do it like they do on the discovery channel

lol it came on the radio


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

Come on and slam and welcome to the jam


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

Break down, break down! [other lyrics I can't make out] Break down, break down!


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Crying for no reason feel the tears fall down, I felt strong but now I'm breaking down.

I started a joke which started the whole world crying
But I didn't see that the joke was on me oh no
I started to cry which started the whole world laughing
Oh If I'd only seen that the joke was on me
I looked at the skies running my hands over my eyes
And I fell out of bed hurting my head from things that I said
'Till I finally died which started the whole world living
Oh if I'd only seen that the joke was on me
I looked at the skies running my hands over my eyes
And I fell out of bed hurting my head from things that I said
'Till I finally died which started the whole world living
Oh if I'd only seen that the joke was on me
Oh no that the joke was on me

Feeling used
But I'm
Still missing you
And I can't
See the end of this
Just wanna feel your kiss
Against my lips
And now all this time
Is passing by
But I still can't seem to tell you why
It hurts me every time I see you
Realize how much I need you
I hate you I love you
I hate that I love you
Don't want to, but I can't put
Nobody else above you
I hate you I love you
I hate that I want you
You want her, you need her
And I'll never be her
I miss you when I can't sleep
Or right after coffee
Or right when I can't eat
I miss you in my front seat
Still got sand in my sweaters
From nights we don't remember
Do you miss me like I miss you?
****ed around and got attached to you
Friends can break your heart too, and
I'm always tired but never of you
If I pulled a you on you, you wouldn't like that ****
I put this real out, but you wouldn't bite that ****
I type a text but then I nevermind that ****
I got these feelings but you never mind that ****
Oh oh, keep it on the low
You're still in love with me but your friends don't know
If u wanted me you would just say so
And if I were you, I would never let me go
I don't mean no harm
I just miss you on my arm
Wedding bells were just alarms
Caution tape around my heart
You ever wonder what we could have been?
You said you wouldn't and you ****ing did
Lie to me, lie with me, get your ****ing fix
Now all my drinks and all my feelings are all ****ing mixed
Always missing people that I shouldn't be missing
Sometimes you gotta burn some bridges just to create some distance
I know that I control my thoughts and I should stop reminiscing
But I learned from my dad that it's good to have feelings
When love and trust are gone
I guess this is moving on
Everyone I do right does me wrong
So every lonely night, I sing this song
I hate you I love you
I hate that I love you
Don't want to, but I can't put
Nobody else above you
I hate you I love you
I hate that I want you
You want her, you need her
And I'll never be her
All alone I watch you watch her
Like she's the only girl you've ever seen
You don't care you never did
You don't give a damn about me
Yeah all alone I watch you watch her
She's the only thing you've ever seen
How is it you'll never notice
That you are slowly killing me
I hate you I love you
I hate that I love you
Don't want to, but I can't put
Nobody else above you
I hate you I love you
I hate that I want you
You want her, you need her
And I'll never be her


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

if you love me let me go


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 16, 2016)

i ****in' hate the comments
why do you feel you have to talk
@me


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

Lightning strikes every time she moves


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

Know its been a long time, I hear you're doing just fine
You're never looking behind
I know you never found me crossing your mind
But I'd be lying if you didn't cross mine
From time to time I see some of your pictures online


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 18, 2016)

Death to America
And Butter Sauce

Don't boil me
I'm still alive

Iraq Lobster
IRAQ LOBSTAH


----------



## Llust (Jul 18, 2016)

all my friends are heathens, take it slow


----------



## wassop (Jul 18, 2016)

let me take you down
'cause i'm going to strawberry fields


----------



## Discord (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm not a fan of puppeteers, but I got a nagging fear someone else is pulling at the strings!.
Something terrible is going down, through the entire town, bringing anarchy at all it beings!.

No, I can't sit idly, no I can't move at all!.
I curse the name
The one behind it a-a-all!.


----------



## MetaMoo (Jul 18, 2016)

_Cast me aside to show yourself in a better light,
I came out grievin' barely breathin' but you came out all right.
I hope you get your ballroom floor,
Your perfect house with rose red doors,
I'm the last thing you'd remember,
It's been a long, lonely December._

Neck Deep is one of my favs ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## N a t (Jul 18, 2016)

The first thing I say in the morning, is **** that ****.

People are offended and tired, so **** that ****. 

I walk myself to my church service, and ask for this.

Balance my brain chemicals, so I can give a ****.


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

_Oh Mickey, you're so fine you're so fine you blow my mind, 

hey Mickey (huff huff), hey Mickey (huff huff)_


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2016)

wish i never asked you what your name was
wish i never looked at you more than once

wish i could get you completely out my mind
cause im sick of you making me look like im the bad guy
if i could i'd take back all my time


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

I listened to your problems, now listen to mine
I didn't want to anymore


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 19, 2016)

93 million miles from the Sun, people get ready get ready,
'cause here it comes it’s a light, a beautiful light, over the horizon into our eyes
Oh, my my how beautiful, oh my beautiful mother
She told me, "Son in life you’re gonna go far, and if you do it right you’ll love where you are
Just know, that wherever you go, you can always come home"


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2016)

_Fill the void up with celluloid 
Take a picture, I'm with the boys
Get what I want, 'cause I asked for it,
not because I'm really that deserving of it
Living life like I'm in a play
In the limelight, I want to stay
I know I've got a big ego
I really don't know why it's such a big deal, though

Going up, going down, down, down
Anything for the crown, crown, crown
When the lights dimmer down, down, down
I'll spin around_


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 19, 2016)

_♪ Love takes time to heal when you're hurting so much.
  Couldn't see that I was blind to let you go.
  I can't escape the pain inside 'cause love takes time.
  I don't wanna be here, I don't wanna be here alone. ♪_


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

And I'll tell you something else that you ain't dying enough to know
There's still some living left when your prime comes and goes


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

_I am afraid I’ll f*** up any day now
But I’m trying hard just to get myself together
I’ll lose myself in all my problems
With every passing day that I keep waiting for answers

How do I make a pretty picture 
On tomorrow’s empty canvas of white infinity
How do I make a pretty picture 
On tomorrow’s empty canvas of black reality
If I try, I’ll shine maybe_


----------



## ~Mae~ (Aug 2, 2016)

Hopelessly I'll love you endlessly, hopelessly I'll give you everything but I won't give you up, I won't let you down, and I won't leave you fallen


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 2, 2016)

Who am I now in this world without her?
Petty and dull with the nerve to doubt her...


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

Let me photograph you in this light
In case it is the last time
That we might be exactly like we were before we realised
We were sad of getting old, it made us restless
It was just like a movie, it was just like a song


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 2, 2016)

&#55356;&#57269;Champagne, Cocaine, Gasoline
And most things in between&#55356;&#57269;

Taken from Panic! at the Disco's Don't Threaten Me with a Good Time


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

terror en el hipermercado, horror en el ultramarino ohh ~


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

welcome to the monster plaza

this a cypher im a rider imma ride it like a biker


----------



## Draoii (Aug 2, 2016)

_I want to be in there room where it happens 
The room where it happens
The room where it happens ~_


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

_*Genji is with you.*
_


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 2, 2016)

Talking away
I don't know what I'm to say
I'll say it anyway
Today's another day to find you
Shying away
I'll be coming for your love, OK?

Take on me (take on me),
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day or two

So needless to say
I'm odds and ends
But I'm me stumbling away
Slowly learning that life is OK.
Say after me,
"It's no better to be safe than sorry."

Take on me (take on me),
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day or two

Oh, things that you say, yeah—
Is it life or just to play my worries away?
You're all the things I've got to remember
You're shying away
I'll be coming for you anyway

Take on me (take on me),
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day

Take on me (take on me),
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

Ahem...

*I wake up fine and dandy but then by the time I find it handy
To rip my heart apart and start
Planning my crash landing
I go up, up, up, up, up to the ceiling
Then I feel my soul start leaving
Like an old man's hair receding
I'm pleading, please, oh please
On my knees repeatedly asking
Why it's got to be like this
Is this living free?
I don't wanna be the one be the one to have the sun's blood on my hands
I'll tell the moon
Take this weapon, forged in darkness
Some see a pen, I see harpoon
I'll stay awake

'Cause the dark's not taking prisoners tonight..... *"happy part"*

Why am I not scared in the morning?
I don't hear those voices calling
I must have kicked them out
I must have kicked them out
I swear I heard demons yelling
Those crazy words they were spelling
They told me I was gone
They told me I was gone
But I tell 'em
Why won't you let me go
Do I threaten all your plans?
I'm in-sig-nificant
Please tell 'em
You have no plans for me
I will set my soul on fire
What have I bECOMEEE, I'll tell 'em all
*bean rap*
On the eve of a day that's forgotten and fake
As the trees, they await, and clouds anticipate
The start of a day when we put on our face
A mask that portrays that we don't need grace
On the eve of a day that is bigger than us
But we open our eyes, cause we're told that we must
And the trees wave their arms and the clouds try to plead
Desperately yelling, there's something we need
I'm not free, I asked forgiveness three times
Same amount that I denied, I three-time MVP'd this crime
I'm afraid to tell you who I adore
Won't tell you who I'm singing towards
Metaphorically, I'm a whore, and that's denial number four
*end of bean rap* *plus other beans drum solo"
I'll stay awake
'Cause the dark's not taking prisoners tonight oh oh oh
Why am I not scared in the morning?
I don't hear those voices cALLLING
I must have kicked them out
I must haVE KICKED THEM OUT 
*high pitched* I swear I heard demons yelling
Those crazy words they were spelling
They told me I was gone
They told me I was gone
But I tell 'em
Why won't you let me go
Do I threaten all your plans?
I'm insignificant
Please tell 'em
You have no plans for me
I will set my soul on fire
What have I become?
I tell 'em
You have no plans for me
I will set my soul on fire
What have I become?
I tell 'em
I tell 'em
I tell 'em
I tell 'em
Please tell 'em
You have no plans for me
I will set my soul on fire
What have I become?
I'm sorry*


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

Far over the misty mountains cold


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 3, 2016)

What's up, hello.

Yo, it's Druma Li, no
Getting dressed and ready to go
Am I gonna dress like I don't care?
HAHAHA- _HELL NO._


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

I heard you crying loud, all the way across town
Cause you been searching for that someone
And it's me out on the prowl
As you sit around feeling sorry for yourself

Well, don't get lonely now, and dry your whining eyes
I'm just roaming for the moment
Sleazin' my back yard so don't get
So uptight you been thinking about ditching me

No time to search the world around
'Cause you know where I'll be found
When I come around

Well, I heard it all before, so don't knock down my door
I'm a loser and a user so I don't need no accuser
To try and slag me down because I know you're right

So go do what you like, make sure you do it wise
You may find out that your self-doubt means nothing
Was ever there
You can't go forcing something if it's just not right

No time to search the world around
'Cause you know where I'll be found
When I come around

No time to search the world around
'Cause you know where I'll be found
When I come around

When I come around


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

Walking out into the dark
Cutting out a different path
Led by your beating heart
All the people of the town
Cast their eyes right to the ground
In matters of the heart
The night was all you had
You ran into the night from all you had
Found yourself a path upon the ground
You ran into the night you can?t be found
But this is your heart
Can you feel it? Can you feel it?
Pumps through your veins
Can you feel it? Can you feel it?
Summer evening breezes blew
Drawing voices deep from you
Led by your beating heart
What a year and what a night
What terrifying final sights
Put out your beating heart
The night was all you had
You ran into the night from all you had
Found yourself a path upon the ground
You ran into the night you can?t be found


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

And I'll be okay, admiring from afar
Because even when she's next to me we could not be more far apart
Cause she tastes like birthday cake and storytime and fall
But to her
I taste of nothing at all...


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 4, 2016)

"You want her, you need her
And I'll never be her"


----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 4, 2016)

that's all they really want
some fun
when the working day is done
girls, they want to have fun
oh girls just want to have fun
they want to have fun
they want to have fun

- - - Post Merge - - -



MochiACNL said:


> Ahem...
> 
> *I wake up fine and dandy but then by the time I find it handy
> To rip my heart apart and start
> ...



OH MY GOD YES


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

_I'm a goner, somebody catch my breath,
I'm a goner, somebody catch my breath,
I want to be known by you,
I want to be known by you.

Though I'm weak and beaten down,
I'll slip away into this sound,
The ghost of you is close to me,
I'm inside-out, you're underneath.

I've got two faces, blurry's the one I'm not,
I've got two faces, blurry's the one I'm not,
I need your help to take him out,
I need your help to take him out.

Don't let me be gone.
Don't let me be._


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2016)

Where are those happy days, they seem so hard to find
I tried to reach for you, but you have closed your mind
Whatever happened to our love?
I wish I understood
It used to be so nice, it used to be so good

So when you're near me, darling can't you hear me
S. O. S.
The love you gave me, nothing else can save me
S. O. S.
When you're gone
How can I even try to go on?
When you're gone
Though I try how can I carry on?

You seem so far away though you are standing near
You made me feel alive, but something died I fear
I really tried to make it out
I wish I understood
What happened to our love, it used to be so good

So when you're near me, darling can't you hear me
S. O. S.
The love you gave me, nothing else can save me
S. O. S.
When you're gone
How can I even try to go on?
When you're gone
Though I try how can I carry on?

So when you're near me, darling can't you hear me
S. O. S.
And the love you gave me, nothing else can save me
S. O. S.
When you're gone
How can I even try to go on?
When you're gone
Though I try how can I carry on?
When you're gone
How can I even try to go on?
When you're gone
Though I try how can I carry on?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

_The way your words hang in the moment suspended when
You say something you can't take back again
A heavy hush takes hold
The quiet won't let go
I was there watching you
Watching me, missing you
I've been lying and I don't know why I do
Maybe the truth hurts so
It's easier not to know

Wonder why does it
Hurt to try when the
Last goodbye is never
What we're here for

So sing it back if you're with me
I wanna hear how your heart speaks
While we're young, while we're young
This should be the time of our lives
And I've been so lost without you
Are you lost without me too?
While we're young, while we're young
This should be the time of our lives

Little complacency took you away from me
We both want it but love is not enough you see
Sultry disdain, in a perfect frame
Little by little by little by little bit
You slipped away to a mile from an inch
And I don't know how
We ended up here now_


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 4, 2016)

_You walked in,
Caught my attention,
I've never seen,
A man with so much dimension.

[Bridge]
It's the way you walk,
The way you talk,
The way you make me feel inside,
It's in your smile,
It's in your eyes,
I don't wanna wait for tonight.

[Chorus:]
So I'm daydreaming,
With my chin in the palm of my hands,
About you,
You and only you,
Got me daydreaming,
With my chin in the palm of my hands,
About you,
You and only you.

For you [x4]

Now I can't wait,
To hold you in my arms,
I know I was made for you,
I'm in love with all of your charm.

[Bridge]

[Chorus]

And I want you,
Got to have you,
And I need you,
Like I never have
Ever before.

Oh I want you,
Oh I need you,
Got to have you,
Like I never have,
Ever before.

[Chorus]

For you [x2]_


----------



## zeoli (Aug 4, 2016)

_We don't have to talk. We don't have to dance.
We don't have to smile. We don't have to make friends.

It's so nice to meet you.  Lets never meet again._


----------



## Charlise (Aug 4, 2016)

_
Let's say sunshine for everyone
But as far as I can remember
We've been migratory animals
Living under changing weather

Someday we will foresee obstacles
Through the blizzard, through the blizzard
Today we will sell our uniform
Live together, live together_


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

AM I MORE THAN YOU BARGAINED FOR YET

- - - Post Merge - - -

WE'RE GOIN DAH DAH INANULIERRAND

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALUDDED GOD COMPLEX COCKEDANPULIH

- - - Post Merge - - -

WE'RE ALWAYSLIPPI IN ANSLIPIN FOR THE WRONTEAAEAEAM


----------



## MidnaEmiko (Aug 4, 2016)

_Sorrow drips into your heart through a pinhole
Just like a faucet that leaks and there is comfort in the sound
But while you debate half empty or half full
It slowly rises... your love is gonna drown._


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

SHUGAHWE GOINHH DOW SWINGIHH


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

_Even if I look at the clock
I don’t have time, goodbye now
Even if I look at the calendar
I don’t have any memories now

I’m afraid I’ll be a book that no one reads
Music that no one listens to anymore
I’m afraid I’ll be abandoned like a movie playing in an empty theater_


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 5, 2016)

How can you see into my eyes like open doors?
Leading you down into my core where I've become so numb
Without a soul my spirit's sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there and lead it back home

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I can't wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
Bid my blood to run
(I can't wake up)
Before I come undone
(Save me)
Save me from the nothing I've become

Now that I know what I'm without
You can't just leave me
Breathe into me and make me real
Bring me to life

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I can't wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
Bid my blood to run
(I can't wake up)
Before I come undone
(Save me)
Save me from the nothing I've become

Bring me to life
(I've been living a lie, there's nothing inside)
Bring me to life

Frozen inside without your touch
Without your love, darling
Only you are the life among the dead

All this time I can't believe I couldn't see
Kept in the dark but you were there in front of me
I've been sleeping a thousand years it seems
Got to open my eyes to everything
Without a thought, without a voice, without a soul
Don't let me die here
There must be something more
Bring me to life

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I can't wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
Bid my blood to run
(I can't wake up)
Before I come undone
(Save me)
Save me from the nothing I've become

Bring me to life
(I've been living a lie, there's nothing inside)
Bring me to life


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

_Come down for a drink or two
And sit beside the window's view
Make room for the looks we'll share
As I focus on you
And you comb through your hair

I know that I'm not your choice
But the boy I was wasn't who you loved
And so I'm gonna sit outside
And think of you
Is that alright?_


----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 5, 2016)

young man, there's no need to feel down
i said, young man, pick yourself off the ground
i said, young man, 'cause you're in a new town
there's no need to be unhappy

young man, there's a place you can go
i said young man, when you're short on your dough
you can stay there, and i'm sure you will find
many ways to have a good time

it's fun to stay at the YMCA
it's fun to stay at the YMCA

they have everything for you men to enjoy
you can hang out with all the boys

it's fun to stay at the YMCA
it's fun to stay at the YMCA


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Nico Nico-nii~ Anata no Heart ni Nico Nico-nii, Egao todokeru Yazawa Nico Nico~ Nico-nii te oboeteru Love Nico~ 
curse my weeb soul


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

_Astoria
I'm warning you
I'm coming for
Coming for ya
It's do or die
For you and I
I'll never be taken alive
Here's everything that led me here
But our future still remains unclear

High time I face you Astoria
So get up and face me Astoria
Come face the music Astoria
(Face the music when it's dire)
It's about ****ing time now Astoria
I'm wasting away here Astoria
(Face the music when it's dire)
Goodbye Astoria._


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

licking chocolate from my drainage


----------



## focus (Aug 6, 2016)

what goes around comes around and if it goes up it comes down


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

_My friend my friend
Is it breath you're holding in
Or the questions from within
Do they end as they begin
Oh my heart my heart
Is it left out in the dark
Is there light after the start
Like the clouds after they part
No, the end, the end
Is it written in the sand?
Is it slipping through your hands
Like a dream that never ends?
So, my friend, my friend
Are the walls still closing in?
Time and time again
These are words from a broken friend_


----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 6, 2016)

Let's get down to business
To defeat the Huns
Did they send me daughters when I asked for sons?
You're the saddest bunch I ever met
But you can bet before we're through
Mister, I'll make a man out of you

Tranquil as a forest
But on fire within
Once you find your center
You are sure to win
You're a spineless, pale, pathetic lot
And you haven't got a clue
Somehow I'll make a man out of you

I'm never gonna catch my breath
Say goodbye to those who knew me
Boy, was I a fool in school for cutting gym
This guy's got 'em scared to death
Hope he doesn't see right through me
Now I really wish that I knew how to swim

You must be swift as a coursing river
(Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon

Time is racing toward us till the Huns arrive
Heed my every order and you might survive
You're unsuited for the rage of war
So pack up, go home you're through
How could I make a man out of you?

You must be swift as a coursing river
(Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon

You must be swift as a coursing river
(Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

_Sing, sing, sing just a little bit more, more
More than they're asking for for
Some of us never change
But we can give, give, give just a little bit
Live, live, live just a little bit
Love, love, love just a little bit more
It's all that we’re asking for
It's all that we’re asking for
Ah, just a little bit more
It's all that we’re asking for
Ah, just a little bit more_


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 7, 2016)

_The stutter and the static
It's the voices of the attic
It's the pitch inside the panic
And the voices of the manic, oh
I just want a minute here
And after 60 seconds I swear that I will disappear
Yeah you know that I’m a liar
And I wanna live forever
And I wonder why I'm dying
So, like the bottom of the dream
I was running for the sky and forgot the in between
It's so hard to understand
That there's meaning in the man
And it's lost inside the love that I guess I never had
But we're all a simple chance
Holding on with gentle hands
We're as simple as a symbol
That means slipping to the past
Before I ever let go
The things are getting better
That's the meaning of a memory
That there were better things,
Better dreams, and a better me_


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

And the walls kept tumbling down in the city that we loved
Great clouds roll over the hills, bringing darkness from above
And when you close your eyes, does it almost feel like nothing's changed at all?
And when you close your eyes, does it almost feel like you've been here before?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 7, 2016)

_From the bottom of bottles and it's right back to the top
It's a space in between where I keep getting caught
Yeah, I listen to these demons way more often than not
So I'll just keep on singing 'cause I don't wanna talk
'Cause I know I know, I'm not right
But I've got my whole life
And that's alright with me
It's a new day! A new day!
You have loved yourself and no one else
In a new day! A new day!
It's a broken life what's left inside?
It's a new day! A new day!
You have loved yourself and no one else
It's a new day! How do we change?
With a broken life what's left inside?_


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

wanna feel that steam of dopamine, wanna feel that stream of dopamine
you sip what the devil's drinkin, hot as hell and im thinkin, baby, baby, baby, can you take away my pain

<3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

_Wanted:
Single f, under 33, must enjoy the sun, must enjoy the sea
Sought by single m: Mrs.Destiny, send photo to address, is it you and me?

Reply to single m:
My name is Caroline. Cell phone number here, call if you have the time
28 and bored, grieving over loss, sorry to be heavy but heavy is the cost, heavy is the cost

Reply to Caroline:
Thanks so much for response, these things can be scary
Not always what you want
How about a drink? The St. Jude club at noon?
I'll phone you first, I guess
I hope I see you soon!

I never got your name, I assume you're 33
Your voice it sounded kind
I hope that you like me
When you see my face, I hope that you don't laugh
I'm not a film-star beauty
I'll send a photograph
I hope that you don't laugh...

Note to single m:
Why did you not show up?
I waited for an hour, I finally gave up
I thought once that I saw you, I thought that you saw me
I guess we'll never meet now
It wasn't meant to be, it wasn't meant to be
I was sure you saw me, but it wasn't meant to be

Wanted:
Single f, under 33, must enjoy the sun, must enjoy the sea
Sought by single m:
Nothing too heavy, send photo to address
Is it you or me?
Is it you or me?

Is it you or me?
Is it you?
Is it you?
Is it you or me?_


----------



## Daydream (Aug 8, 2016)

Drive around, night time, nowhere to go
Melt me down, I'm like wax to your jokes
Lost and found, knocking heads, laying low
And there's no point relieving crimes to lose this

Still wanna waste all of my time
I wanna waste all of my time
Still wanna waste all of my time
I wanna waste all of my time
With you

Oh my lover, my lover, my love
We can never go back
We can only do our best to recreate
Don't turn over, turn over the page
We should rip it straight out
Then let's try our very best to fake it

Show me joy, flower through disarray
Let's destroy, each mistake that we made
Then restore the color back to the grey
There's no pride in sharing scars to prove it


----------



## Mintie (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey, hey, wouldn't it be great, great,
If we could just lay down and wake up in Slowtown,
Today, day, I want to go away, way,
'Cause things are too fast now,
I want to be in Slowtown.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 8, 2016)

_All I want to be is the ghost inside a dream 
that will never let you be am I wrong? 
Whisper back to me about your life of tragedy
but the memories you need they're all gone.
They're all gone.
they're all gone.
they're all gone._


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Aug 9, 2016)

_For Heaven's sake, I know you're sorry..
But you won't stop crying.
This anniversary may never be the same._


----------



## vel (Aug 9, 2016)

lights will guide you home, and ignite your bones, and i will try, to fix you.

(i think i might've posted it before but that song is always in my head)


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

_I wanna pick you up and scoop you out
I want the secrets your secrets haven't found

Paint me in trust,
I'll be your best friend
Call me the one,
this night just can't end.

Will you share your soul with me?
Unzip your skin and let me have a see.

Paint me in trust,
I'll be your best friend
Call me the one,
this night just can't end.

Oh, I'm so human;
we're just human.

Lean for me, and I'll fall back
You'll fit so nicely, you'll keep me intact.

Paint me in trust,
I'll be your best friend
Call me the one,
this night just can't end._


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 10, 2016)

_Tell me why are we wasting time
On all your wasted crying
When you should be with me instead
I know I can treat you better_


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

_*Dreamless dorm -
Ticking clock,
I walk away -
from the soundless room*_


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

I just discovered this song and it's so beautiful ugh
No one will understand because it's in my language but I don't care tbh

Je ne veux pas me r?veiller
Mon r?ve est trop beau
N'essayez pas de le briser
De le mettre en morceau
Je pr?f?re un monde invent?
A la violence ambiante qui me terrifie

Elle va nous achev?
Laissez-moi dormir en paix
Car les yeux ouverts
C'est plus comme avant

Gardez-moi loin des tireurs fous
C'est tout ce que je demande
Gardez-moi loin des tireurs fous
Mes enfants me r?clament
Si seulement j'ouvrais les paupi?res
Qu'elles se prolongeraient sur terre
Mon r?ve


----------



## PrincessMonty (Aug 18, 2016)

^Lol, you know there are other people who speak French right? Even if it's only a little  ^



I'm looking at my watch
At all the time that's been stolen
When I was carrying you
It seems I've tripped and I've fallen
Don't want no one to ache
Oh to be drunk and forgetful
To get out of this unscathed
Oh to be free and inhuman
Some may say I love to play
When the chance is there to take
I'm moppin' up the floor
From messy recipes of romance
I'm packin' up the pots
Too many cooks in the kitchen
Some may say I love to let a good thing go to waste
I let it go to waste


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

...
(It's an instrumental)


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2016)

And if I had one wish , yeah you'd be it!!!!!! get this album away from me i can't stop playing it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

We looked up at the moon together 
It seemed so close, as if we could reach out and touch it 
It was so beautiful it hurt 
And almost made me cry 

I closed my eyes and promised 
If I could have just one wish 
I wouldn't need 
Any more than that 

Hey, I'll give you a tender song 
So you can believe in forever forever 
So please just keep smiling 
And tell me you're happy 
Once more 

Hey, I'll give you a tender song 
So you can believe in forever forever 
So don't look at me with those sad eyes 
And don't hide the quiver in your voice when you ask 
"Hey, do you love me?"


----------



## namiieco (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello.
Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2016)

why don't you love me like you used to do


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

canta, camarada, canta
canta, camarada, canta


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

At the dawning of the day
I can't bare to see the light
I make up memories in my head
They help to fill the emptiness you've left

I can't drown in your tears
I won't face your fears
I need to fight my own

You'll never see me again
I'll be back in time
Let the waves take me under
I know I'll survive

Let the floor beneath of me fall
Let the sky come crashing down
Turn all my right to wrong
But after you life goes on
You'll never see me again
I've been learning to live without you now
It's taken all of my strength
But I'm stronger now


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

All around me are familiar faces...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 26, 2016)

Fly me to the moon and let me play among the stars...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ah, Ah, Ah, Ah

(Let's Dance) Put on your red shoes and dance the blues
(Let's Dance) To the song they're playing on the radio
(Let's Sway) While colour lights up your face
(Let's Sway) Sway through the crowd to an empty space

If you say run, I'll run with you
If you say hide, we'll hide
Because my love for you
Would break my heart in two
If you should fall, into my arms
And tremble like a flower
(Let's Dance)

(Let's Dance) For fear your grace should fall
(Let's Dance) For fear tonight is all
(Let's Sway) You could look into my eyes
(Let's Sway) Under the moonlight, this serious moonlight

And if you say run, I'll run with you
And if you say hide, we'll hide
Because my love for you
Would break my heart in two
If you should fall, into my arms
And tremble like a flower

(Let's Dance) Put on your red shoes and dance the blues
(Let's Sway) Under the moonlight, this serious moonlight

Let's Sway [x2]
Let's Dance [x5]


----------



## Toonik (Aug 26, 2016)

huh, i wish i could but it's in german, and i don't speak german...


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 26, 2016)

_don't let me be gone..._ 
_don't let me be gone..._
_don't let me be gone..._

_DON'T LET ME BEJDKWKNSSDB_


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

And I raaaan I ran so far awaaaay


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo

You've got your mother in a whirl
She's not sure if you're a boy or a girl
Hey babe, your hair's alright
Hey babe, let's go out tonight
You like me, and I like it all
We like dancing and we look divine
You love bands when they're playing hard
You want more and you want it fast
They put you down, they say I'm wrong
You tacky thing, you put them on

Rebel Rebel, you've torn your dress
Rebel Rebel, your face is a mess
Rebel Rebel, how could they know?
Hot tramp, I love you so!1

Don't ya?
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo

You've got your mother in a whirl 'cause she's
Not sure if you're a boy or a girl
Hey babe, your hair's alright
Hey babe, let's stay out tonight
You like me, and I like it all
We like dancing and we look divine
You love bands when they're playing hard
You want more and you want it fast
They put you down, they say I'm wrong
You tacky thing, you put them on

Rebel Rebel, you've torn your dress
Rebel Rebel, your face is a mess
Rebel Rebel, how could they know?
Hot tramp, I love you so!

Don't ya?
Oh?
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo

Rebel Rebel, you've torn your dress
Rebel Rebel, your face is a mess
Rebel Rebel, how could they know?
Hot tramp, I love you so!

You've torn your dress, your face is a mess
You can't get enough, but enough ain't the test
You've got your transmission and your live wire
You got your cue line and a handful of ludes
You wanna be there when they count up the dudes
And I love your dress
You're a juvenile success
Because your face is a mess
So how could they know?
I said, how could they know?

So what you wanna know
Calamity's child, chi-chi, chi-chi
Where'd you wanna go?
What can I do for you? Looks like you've been there too
'Cause you've torn your dress
And your face is a mess
Ooo, your face is a mess
Ooo, ooo, so how could they know?
Eh, eh, how could they know?
Eh, eh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 27, 2016)

Ocean man, can you see through the wonder of amazement at the oberman
Ocean man, the crust is elusive when it casts forth to the childlike man


----------



## Mintie (Aug 28, 2016)

Allow me to exaggerate a memory or two
Where summer's lasted longer than,
well longer than we do
When nothing really mattered
except for me to be with you
But in time we all forgot and
we all grew


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

How long would it take me to walk across the United States all alone.
The West coast has been traumatized.
I think I'm the only one still alive.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

double post oops


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2016)

there's a time when the moon 
reveals its face from the clouds
i let out a sigh
and want to cry out loud
but deeep in my heaaart
i feel love so alive..
in the depths of my soul i know we will survive!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 29, 2016)

Take a moment to think of just
Flexibility, love and trust
Take a moment to think of just
Flexibility, love and trust.


----------



## CorvidKiss (Aug 29, 2016)

Something make my chest stir
Something make my head blur
I'm not ready for a handshake with death, no
I'm just such a happy mess, whoa


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 29, 2016)

And I ain't ready
But I'll hold steady
Yeah I'll hold you in my arms
In my arms, in my arms

And you're locked inside my heart
And your melody's an art
And I won't let the terror in, I'm stealing time
Through the eye of the needle


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> And I ain't ready
> But I'll hold steady
> Yeah I'll hold you in my arms
> In my arms, in my arms
> ...



Great tastes here! One of my favorite song from this album.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

The more I know, the more it is killing me
Yet I can't help but still be curious
In this mess you put me in, my words just scatter when
I try to tell you just how you feel


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

Everybody got their reason
Everybody got their way
We're just catching and releasing
What builds up throughout the day
It gets into your body
And it flows right through your blood
We can tell each other secrets
And remember how to love


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 31, 2016)

Now remember when I told you that's the last you'll see of me
Remember when I broke you down to tears
I know I took the path that you would never want for me
I gave you hell through all the years


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 31, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> Now remember when I told you that's the last you'll see of me
> Remember when I broke you down to tears
> I know I took the path that you would never want for me
> I gave you hell through all the years



IMAGINE. DRAGONS. I FOUND ANOTHER ONE

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll smile, I know what it takes to fool this town
I'll do it 'til the sun goes down
And all through the night time, oh yeah,
Oh, yeah, I'll tell you what you want to hear
Keep my sunglasses on while I shed a tear
It's never the right time, yeah, yeah


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

Et si la terre est sombre, et si la pluie te noie
Raconte-moi, qu’on puisse trembler ensemble
Et si le jour ne vient pas dans la nuit des perdus
Raconte-moi, qu’on puisse crier tout bas
Crier tout bas

Powerful song <3


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

haro 
mado o akete chiisaku tsubuyaita 
hawayu 
dare mo inai heya de hitori 
moonin 
asa ga kita yo doshaburi no asa ga 
tikutaku 
watashi no neji o dare ka maite


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

Confusion never stops
Closing walls and ticking clocks
Gonna come back and take you home
I could not stop that you now know, singing:


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

dreamless dorm, ticking clock
i walk away, from a soundless room
windless night, moonlights melts
my ghostly shadow, in the lukewarm room

80 points if you know that song.


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2016)

i'm gonna marry the night 
i'm not gonna cry anymore
i'm gonna marry the night
leave nothing on these streets to explore
m-m-m-marry, m-m-m-marry, m-m-m-marry the night!


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

라라라라~ 라라라라라라~ 라라라
너를 노래해


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

_lies, don't wanna know, don't wanna know, oh
i can't let you go, can't let you go, oh
i just want it to be perfect, to believe it's all been worth the fight
lies, don't wanna know, don't wanna know, oh_


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

My name's Blurryface and I care what you think


----------



## vel (Sep 3, 2016)

oooh killing me softly


----------



## Faeynia (Sep 3, 2016)

We conquered a magic
We counted the stars
Deciphered the clockwork
Enacted this farce


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

_it almost feels like a joke to play out the part,
when you are not the starring role in someone else's heart
you know i'd rather walk alone, than play a supporting role
if i can't get the starring role

sometimes i ignore you, so i feel in control
but really, i adore you, and i can't leave you alone
fed up with the fantasies, they cover what is wrong
come on baby, let's just get drunk, forget we don't get on

you're like my dad, you'd get on well
i send my best, regards from hell_


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2016)

_Fall Fall Fall, scattering apart
Fall Fall Fall, falling

Because of you, I’m becoming ruined
I wanna stop, I don’t want you anymore
I can’t do it, this sucks
Please don’t give me any excuses

You can’t do this to me
All of the things you said are like a mask
It hides the truth and rips me apart
It pierces me, I’m going crazy, I hate this
Take it all away, I hate you

But you’re my everything You’re my
Everything You’re my
Everything You’re my
Please go away huh

I’m sorry I hate u
I love you I hate u
Forgive me_


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 7, 2016)

i just keep tumblin' down, tumblin' down, tumblin' dowwwnnn


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't underestimate the things that I will do


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Tu n?o me mandes assim para o fundo
tu n?o me mandes assim no meu mundo
tu n?o me d?s beijinhos paternalistas
a dar nas vistas a quem
j? te conheces t?o bem

Vem p?r amor, amor, vem p?r
amor, vem p?r dentro de mim
tem dor vem p?r amor amor
amor tem dor dentro de mim

Tu n?o me vivas assim o meu dia
tu n?o d?s vivas asim a quem ria
do que tu eras antes de seres o que ?s
e nos teus p?s te cal?ou
o que a um outro roubou.

Vem p?r amor vem p?r
amor vem p?r dentro de mim
tem dor vem p?r amor amor
amor tem dor dentro de mim

Tu n?o escondas de mim essas unhas
tu n?o escondas de mim testemunhas
duma palavra que nos demos assim:
era n?o quando era n?o
era sim quando era sim.

Vem p?r amor vem p?r
amor vem p?r dentro de mim
tem dor vem p?r amor amor
amor tem dor dentro de mim.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)

It all returns to nothing,
I just keep letting me down, letting me down, letting me down


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

_The girl with braided hair told me her woes
You?ve probably heard it all before
?I really thought that he might be the one
But then he told me he was done?

For god?s sake please! Are you serious? I just can?t believe 
That for some stupid reason you got here before me
Are you upset cause you can?t have what you wanted?

You?re lucky that you?ve never gotten robbed of anything!
?I?m feeling better thank you for listening?
The girl with braided hair then disappeared

?Alright, today?s the day!? or so I thought
Just as I took both of my shoes off
There was but a girl short as can be
Despite myself, I go and scream

The petite girl told me her woes
You?ve probably heard it all before
?Everyone ignores me, everyone steals
I don?t fit in with anyone here?

For god?s sake please! Are you serious? I just can?t believe 
That for some stupid reason you got here before me
Cause even so, you?re still loved everyone at home
There?s always dinner waiting on the table, you know!_

_lyrics & song_


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2016)

_I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone
I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk alone
I walk alone
I walk alone
I walk alone
I walk a...
My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone_


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 13, 2016)

The mirror's image,
It tells me it's home time,
But I'm not finished,
'Cause you're not by my side.
And as I arrived I thought I saw you leaving,
Carrying your shoes,
Decided that once again I was just dreaming,
Of bumping into you.
Now it's three in the morning,
And I'm trying to change your mind,
Left you multiple missed calls
And to my message you reply.
Why'd you only call me when you're high?
High
Why'd you only call me when you're high?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Sep 13, 2016)

Lightning strikes twice
And it burns like ice
I wish I didn't love you again
Oh lightning strikes twice
And it burns so nice
I wish I didn't love you
but I do


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2016)

you made me forget myself

i thought i was someone else

someone good


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 14, 2016)

cause I have hella feeling for you
I act like I don't ****ing care


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm free to be the greatest, I'm alive!
I'm free to be the greatest here tonight!
The greatest!
The greatest!
The greatest! Alive!
The greatest!
The greatest! Alive!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

It don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)

Triangles are my favorite shape.


----------



## frio hur (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm all alone
Matter and shadow

In the darkflow
Treading deep waters

Searching for the shore
Waiting for the dawn to come


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 15, 2016)

there's a place downtown

where the freaks all come around

it's a hole-in-the-wall

it's a dirty free-for-all


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

_*So baby pull me closer in the backseat of your Rover
That I know you can't afford
Bite that tattoo on your shoulder
Pull the sheets right off the corner
Of the mattress that you stole
From your roommate back in Boulder
We ain't ever getting older*_


----------



## N a t (Sep 15, 2016)

_Ground control to Major Tom
Ground control to Major Tom
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on
Ground control to Major Tom
Commence countdown, engines on
Check ignitions, and may god's love be with youuu..._

Still thinking about you David. ;_;


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

im too good to you, im way too good to you, you take my love for granted, i just dont understand it


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 15, 2016)

Bad boys
They always get in the way
With all their good moves,
I really can't stay away.
Bad boys
They always get in the way
With all of their good moves,
I make the same mistakes.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 16, 2016)

I never felt like
so miserable
I never felt like thinking this would last forever
Baby stay with me
You gotta tell now your love came all over me
when stars smile at moon
Wonder how look in your eyes
Just dialing your number
Failing to press the last two
Praying the heart
When the moon's reaching stars
If you hold me tight
Feeling heart beat so close
Will this last long?


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 16, 2016)

Patience, darling, wait for the night

Darkness comes and love comes alive

I've been right here dreaming of you

Waiting for my *man on the moon*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

apagam-se d?vidas num mar de cerveja
e vem-nos ? mem?ria uma frase batida:
hoje ? o primeiro dia do resto da tua vida!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

*All my friends are heathens, take it slow
Wait for them to ask you who you know
Please don't make any sudden moves
You don't know the half of the abuse*


----------



## Mintie (Sep 17, 2016)

Someone said, "Where you going?"
Someone said to you, "Goodbye."
They deflect the disrespect when they say that they blame it on the times
They blame it on the time.


----------



## uriri (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't need eyes to see
I felt you touchin' me
High like amphetamine
Maybe you're just a dream
That's what it means to crush
Now that I'm wakin' up
I still feel the blow
But at least now I know


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 17, 2016)

What I would do to take away
This fear of being loved, allegiance to the pain
Now I ****ed up and I'm missing you
[I swear she'll never be like you]
I would give anything to change
This fickle minded heart that loves fake shiny things
Now I ****ed up and I'm missing you
[I swear she'll never be like you]

Never Be Like You | Crywolf Cover


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

Go 4 it!

XD


----------



## frio hur (Sep 20, 2016)

Putting on my daytime eyes
A good enough disguise 
Until I get some sleep
Reading out the horoscopes
And using up our jokes
When do we get to sleep?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 20, 2016)

We both know we ain't kids no more


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2016)

There's no way I could be stopped
Was taking my best shot
I had better plans 
There's no way I could be stopped
Was coming for your spot 
I met a better man!

(this has been in my head ALLLL day omfg)


----------



## Antonio (Sep 22, 2016)

"I'm a boss ass ***** ***** *****..."


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

i need u i need u i need u right now
yh i need u right now
so dont let me dont let me dont let me down

dont let me down down down


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

This is the winter of our youth
Oh but I'm not there yet
I've got nostalgia running through me
And I don't like it

Oh my, my, my, my
Now I can almost taste it, taste it
But I, just hope we didn't waste it away
I know the winter's getting colder

But why, just 'cause we're a little older do
I relive it, I relive it
Oh, I'm peddling backwards
Even if I'm peddling alone
Can't help it
I relive it, I relive it, oh


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

oca oca oca ooocaaa


----------



## Antonio (Sep 23, 2016)

O E O A A TING TANG WALAWALA BING BANG


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

Shattered said:


> O E O A A TING TANG WALAWALA BING BANG



wtf


----------



## N a t (Sep 23, 2016)

Till you feel her touch... It's almost impossible to hold, still.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

oh would you be
so kind
as to fall in love with me, you see
I?m trying
I know you know that I like you
but that?s not enough
so if you will
please fall in love
I think it?s only fair
there?s gotta be some butterflies somwhere (wanna share)
cause I like you
but that?s not enough
so if you will
please fall in love with me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 25, 2016)

"_This is what it takes to breathe. 
This is what it takes to fake a smile and say, 
That everything's okay, 
As long as I take blame._"


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2016)

_I put my hand in your shirt!
I put my hand in your shirt!
I PUT my hand in your shirt!_


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2016)

come on get involved til the mystery is solved
hang around for scooby doo 

looool


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 26, 2016)

I need you, I need you, I need you right now
Yeah, I need you right now
So don't let me, don't let me, don't let me down
I think I'm losing my mind now
It's in my head, darling I hope
That you'll be here, when I need you the most
So don't let me, don't let me, don't let me down
D-Don't let me down


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2016)

i always thought i might be bad
now i'm sure that it's true
'cause i think you're so good
and i'm nothing like you ~


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

you fled from medication cause its only causing pain


----------



## Daydream (Sep 27, 2016)

Our love ain't water under the bridge ~~~


----------



## namiieco (Sep 27, 2016)

bala balaa balaladum
ba baa
baalaa


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

_So tell me
Are we wasting time
Talking on a broken line
Haven't seen your face in ages
Feels like we're as close as strangers_
~


----------



## N a t (Sep 27, 2016)

I wouldn?t hold my breath if I was you
'Cause I?ll forget but I?ll never forgive you
Don?t you know, don?t you know?
True friends stab you in the front
It?s funny how
Things work out
Such a bitter irony
Like a kick right to the teeth
It fell apart


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 27, 2016)

i am an arhs dealaah, fitten you with weahpun in the furm of wuuuuuuhs
ayyyh
THIS AIN'T A SCENE ITS A GAH DAH ARS RAC


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

_And in your head
You flicked the switch
And called me a friend

You don’t love yourself
Enough to keep away
From someone else_


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 28, 2016)

You're the one that never lets me sleep
To my mind, down to my soul you touch my lips
You're the one that I can't wait to see
With you here by my side I'm in ecstasy

I am all alone without you
My days are dark without a glimpse of you
But now that you came into my life
I feel complete
The flowers bloom, my morning shines
And I can see

Chorus:
Your love is like the sun
That lights up my whole world
I feel the warmth inside
Your love is like the river
That flows down through my veins
I feel the chill inside

Every time I hear our music play
Reminds me of the things that we've been through
In my mind I can't believe it's true
But in my heart the reality is you


----------



## Mintie (Sep 29, 2016)

look in the mirror and ask your soul if you're alright
put on the glitter that your soul hides behind


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 29, 2016)

AAHM NOT A SHOULDUH TO CRY OWN BUTVI DIGREYYYUUS


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

_Nightmares creep while you and me repeat.
This bittersweet heat is suffocating.
I?m waiting, and always hesitating.
Kryptonite desires set my heart afire.
Heart on fire.
Set my heart afire.

With crimson secrets and forbidden bliss; can?t stay still.
Don?t stop the thrill.
My bones crave your skin.
Temptation within.
Mistakes ignite the silence.

Nightmares creep while you and me repeat.
This bittersweet heat is suffocating.
I?m waiting, and always hesitating.
Kryptonite desires set my heart afire.
Heart on fire.
Set my heart afire.

Connect the dots straight to the start of intoxicating want.
Lingering touch, these soft words whispered in the dark.
Set my heart afire.﻿
﻿_


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 29, 2016)

In a dream you are here
You smile and hold me near
And in my heart I'll pretend
That you are here again

Hear me cryin' out to you
You said, "Never, never would I leave"
Here's a tear from me to you
And maybe it will make you hear me

I loved you
You didn't feel the same
Though we're apart
You're in my heart
Give me one more chance to
Make it real


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

_Although it feels like heaven
I can't wait forever
Old habits are hard to break
Maybe we're better off this way

But I'm still lost
Forget me
All I was
And become
Everything I wanted_


----------



## SZA (Sep 30, 2016)

But you know that a king is only a man
With flesh and bones, he bleeds just like you do
He said "where does that leave you"
And do you belong? I do, I do


----------



## Mintie (Oct 1, 2016)

well we scheme and we scheme but we always blow it
we've yet to crash, but we still might as well tow it
standing at a light switch to each east and west horizon,
every dawn you're surprising,
and in the evening one's consoling
saying "see it wasn't quite as bad as"
well, it would've been, could've been worse than you would ever know

(modest mouse anyone?)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 2, 2016)

"Show me how you do that trick
The one that makes me scream" she said
"The one that makes me laugh" she said
And threw her arms around my neck
"Show me how you do it
And I promise you I promise that
I'll run away with you
I'll run away with you"


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 3, 2016)

VODKA, VODKA, PLAY THE BALALAIKA!!!


----------



## Dactal (Oct 3, 2016)

this is the first day of my life, swear i was born right in the doorway. And now i dont know where i am I dont know where ive been but i, know where i want to go


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 3, 2016)

Maybe the internet raised us... or maybe.... people are jerks. but not you....


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2016)

let me put my arms around ur head
gee it's hot let's go to bed
don't forget to turn on the light
don't laugh babe it'll be alright
pour me out another phone, i'll ring and see if ur friends are home
perhaps the strange ones in the dome
can lend us a book we can read up alone...


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm gonna pick your brain and get to know your thoughts
So I can read your mind when you don't wanna talk
And can I touch your face before you go
I collect your scales but you don't have to know

Let me see the dark sides as well as the bright
I'm gonna love you inside out
I'm gonna love you inside out
Let me see the dark sides as well as the bright
I'm gonna love you inside out
I'm gonna love you inside out

I'm gonna love you in...
I'm gonna love you
I'm gonna love you


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2016)

'lord have mercy on me'
was the kneeling drunkard's plea


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh, misty eye of the mountain below
Keep careful watch of my brothers' souls
And should the sky be filled with fire and smoke
Keep watching over Durin's sons
If this is to end in fire
Then we should all burn together
Watch the flames climb high into the night
Calling out father oh
Stand by and we will
Watch the flames burn auburn on
The mountain side
And if we should die tonight
Then we should all die together
Raise a glass of wine for the last time
Calling out father oh
Prepare as we will
Watch the flames burn auburn on
The mountain side
Desolation comes upon the sky
Now I see fire
Inside the mountain
I see fire
Burning the trees
And I see fire
Hollowing souls
I see fire
Blood in the breeze
And I hope that you remember me


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 5, 2016)

This world is spinning around me
This world is spinning without me and
Every day sends future to past
Every breath leaves me one less to my last
:f


----------



## Bowie (Oct 5, 2016)

We could be caught.

We're both convicted criminals of thought.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 5, 2016)

I hate you, you hate me
Let's go out and kill barney
With a baseball bat
And a 4x4
No more purple dinosaur


----------



## Daydream (Oct 6, 2016)

Never ending symptoms in my head
We lay hollow in the emptiness
I'm too tired to push you from the bed

No more fighting, no more fighting
No more fighting for us

Feel the void in our bed
The space between is deafening
Oh, we don't bend or break it
The space between is deafening
The space between is deafening

No one's moving, we lack the courage to
We lay in stalemate, wishing the other would
But we're too tired, we're at the ember's core

Sia is a genius <3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2016)

He chased me 'round the parking lot he wouldn't stop
Tag, you're it
Tag, tag, you're it


----------



## dankity (Oct 6, 2016)

it was a really bad song and kids are on here


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 7, 2016)

_Everything is *blue*
His pills, his hands, his jeans
And I'm covered in the colours
Pulled apart at the seams
And it's *blue*
And it's *blue*

Everything is *grey*
His hair, his smoke, his dreams
And he's so devoid of colour 
He don't know what it means
And he's *blue*
And he's *blue*_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

Say something, I'm giving up on you


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Take me to your best friend's house, I loved you then, and I'll love you now

Oh yeahhhh....


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

help me polarize help me polarize help me


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

_we don't wana open the curtains
we just wana stay in the dark
cause letting light in only hurts our eyes_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm so into you


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 8, 2016)

Say it's true, there's nothing like me and you
I'm not alone, tell me you feel it too

And I would run away
I would run away, yeah..., yeah
I would run away
I would run away with you

Cause I am falling in love with you
No never I'm never gonna stop
Falling in love with you

Close the door, lay down upon the floor
And by candlelight, make love to me through the night
(through the night, through the night...)

Cause I have run away
I have run away, yeah..., yeah
I have run away, run away
I have run away with you

Cause I am falling in love (falling in love) with you
No never I'm never gonna stop
Falling in love with you...
With you...

And I would runaway
I would runaway, yeah..., yeah
I would runaway (runaway)
I would runaway with you

Cause I am falling in love (falling in love) with you
No never I'm never gonna stop
Falling in love with you...

Falling in love (falling in love) with you
No never I'm never gonna stop falling in love with you

With you, my love, with you...
na ni na ni na na...
(With you, with you, with you, with you)


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2016)

ring ding dong


----------



## maekii (Oct 8, 2016)

(Doot me up)
Doot me up inside!
(I can't doot up)
Doot me up inside!
(Spook me!)


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 8, 2016)

It's time to get moving
Time for us to have some fun
There's no time to hang around
Our adventure's just begun
We'll be thinking about our friends as we chase the setting sun
But we're leaving them behind, we're on the run


----------



## N a t (Oct 8, 2016)

WHO CHOOSES, TO KEEP ALL THESE, BOHEMIAN THOUGHTS ALIVE!?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

*I never got the chance to sayyyy 
F**K! YOU!*


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 8, 2016)

Save me your speeches I know (They blinded us all) 
What you want? You will take it away from me 
Take it and I know for sure 
The light she once brought in is gone forevermore


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 8, 2016)

stronger than u think


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 10, 2016)

Wish on a rainbow is all I can do.
Dream of the good times that we never knew.
No late nights alone in your arms.
I'll dream on. Living in wonder, thinking of you.
Still looking for ways to uncover the truth.
You're so young is all they can say.
They don't know,
If I could change the way of the world I'd be your girl.

Too many walls have been built in between us.
Too many dreams have been shattered around us.
If I seem to give up they'd still never win.
Deep in my heart I know the strength is within.

Watching the others chances drift by.
They'll never discover these feelings I hide.
Deep inside I'm falling apart.
All alone with a broken heart.
Thinking in silence is all they allow.
These words still unspoken may never be found.
All these dreams one day will be mine.
They cross my mind.
My time has yet to come. Until then.
Deep in my heart I know the strength is within.

Too many walls have been built in between us.
Too many dreams have been shattered around us.
If I seem to give up they'd still never win.
Deep in my heart I know the strength is within.

Too many walls have been built in between us.
Too many dreams have been shattered around us.
If I seem to give up they'd still never win.
Deep in my heart I know the strength is within.

Too many walls have been built in between us.
Too many dreams have been shattered around us.
If I seem to give up they'd still never win.
Deep in my heart I know the strength is within.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

aaaaah yonta, yonta, minha linda


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

Good mornin', good mornin'
We've talked the whole night through
Good mornin', good mornin' to you


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

wonhae manhi manhi manhi


----------



## puni (Oct 10, 2016)

you're brain is too big for your mouth


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 11, 2016)

wake me up before you go go


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 11, 2016)

*You drive me crazy, but it feels alright, baby thinkin' of you keeps me up all night!*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

"Broke. So, I sold my breath 
For pennies. 
I am worthless."


----------



## Emi_C (Oct 11, 2016)

because i am breathing i'm _sorry bae_
because i'm too healthy i'm _sorry bae_
i'm on the air i'm _sorry bae_ 
everything everything everything... _sorry bae_

bts - cypher pt. 4


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 13, 2016)

Someday we gonna look back on this
Throw away the cross we had to bear
We'll have a laugh and we'll have a kiss
We'll say all is fair

I wouldn't be here if I didn't love you
I wouldn't be here if I didn't care
I wouldn't waste your life or my life in a love that's going nowhere


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

There's an infestation in my mind's imagination,
I hope that they choke on smoke 'cause I'm smoking them out the basement,
This is not rap, this is not hip-hop,
Just another attempt to make the voices stop,
Rapping to prove nothing, just writing to say something,
'Cause I wasn't the only one who wasn't rushing to sayin' nothing,
This doesn't mean I lost my dream,
It's just right now I got a really crazy mind to clean.


----------



## vel (Oct 13, 2016)

hey hey hailey come and save me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

*All I can say is that my life is pretty plain. 
You don't like my point of view. 
You think that I'm insane. 
It's not sane...it's not sane.

I just want some one to say to me,
"I'll always be there when you wake."
You know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today.
So stay with me and I'll have it made.*


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

i hope i don't murder me
i hope i don't burden you
if i do, i do


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 13, 2016)

MANHI MANHI


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm still alive but I'm barely breathing
Just prayed to a God that I don't believe in
'Cause I got time while she got freedom
'Cause when a heart breaks, no, it don't break even

Her best days were some of my worst
She finally met a man that's gonna put her first
While I'm wide awake she's no trouble sleeping
'Cause when a heart breaks no it don't break even... even... no

What am I supposed to do when the best part of me was always you?
And what am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up and you're OK?
I'm falling to pieces, yeah,
I'm falling to pieces

They say bad things happen for a reason
But no wise words gonna stop the bleeding
'Cause she's moved on while I'm still grieving
And when a heart breaks no it don't break even, even... no

What am I gonna do when the best part of me was always you?
And what am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up and you're OK?
I'm falling to pieces, yeah,
I'm falling to pieces, yeah,
I'm falling to pieces
(One still in love while the other one's leaving)
I'm falling to pieces
('Cause when a heart breaks no it don't break even)

Oh, you got his heart and my heart and none of the pain
You took your suitcase, I took the blame.
Now I'm tryna make sense of what little remains, ooh
'Cause you left me with no love and honour to my name.

I'm still alive but I'm barely breathing
Just prayed to a God that I don't believe in
'Cause I got time while she got freedom
'Cause when a heart breaks, no, it don't break...
No, it don't break
No, it don't break even, no

What am I gonna do when the best part of me was always you?
And what am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up and you're OK?
(Oh glad you're okay now)
I'm falling to pieces, yeah
I'm falling to pieces, yeah
(Oh I'm falling, falling)
I'm falling to pieces,
(One still in love while the other one's leaving)
I'm falling to pieces
('Cause when a heart breaks, no, it don't break even)

Oh, it don't break even no
Oh, it don't break even no
Oh, it don't break even no


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 15, 2016)

_can't keep my hands to myself_


I literally just heard it from the radio, it's not stuck in my head lmao


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

they say the ebst things are free
but i dont get what they mean
cause i want everything
money doesnt grow on trees 
you cant just plant a seed
you gotta work it out


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

someday im gonna die!
but really, its fine!
we all fade away
eventally.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

we dont talk anymore 
we dont talk anymore 
we dont talk anymore 
like we use to do
we dont laugh anymore
what was all of it for
yeah we dont talk anymore
liek we use to do


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 15, 2016)

Gospel of rage
Faction of hate
Deviate from the absolute
Born of revenge
Raised on cement
Chaos created government

I made a god out of blood
Not superiority
I killed the king of deceit
Wake me up in anarchy


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

i heard that life gets hard when you're older

- - - Post Merge - - -

UGH


----------



## Mintie (Oct 16, 2016)

am i alive and well..
or am i dreaming dead?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 16, 2016)

We've got forever
Slipping through our hands
We've got more time
To never understand

Falling footsteps
Weighing heavy on me
Behind darkness
Beneath candles
Whispers waltz
Around our dreams

The shortest distance
Between two points
Is the line
From me to you

Feet turning black
Is this the path we must walk?
No turning back
Wish I could just hear you talk

Can something like this be pulled
From under our feet?
Leaving our skin
And burning coals to meet

Tell me now

(This has been looping on my laptop for like a hour, its my new favourite ^-^)


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 16, 2016)

*lots of barking in rhythm to the can can*


----------



## namiieco (Oct 16, 2016)

kianli said:


> i heard that life gets hard when you're older
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> UGH



oh no it's in my head now too xD

i heard that life gets hard when you're older
and the fun stuff's just for kids
but blah blah blah blah as i grow up
is that its just a hit or miss

uhhh

dont remember

lets nto worry bout tomorrow...,. nanananananana
we r good bby we alright right so lets not worry bout tomorrow oh nanana


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

Nanako said:


> oh no it's in my head now too xD
> 
> i heard that life gets hard when you're older
> and the fun stuff's just for kids
> ...



i have it memorized because my friend loves jacob xD


----------



## Greggy (Oct 16, 2016)

One day, 
We're gonna live in Paris
I promise, I'm on it.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 16, 2016)

WAKE ME UP INSIDE
(can't wake up)
WAKE ME UP INSIDE

SAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Tbh we all saw this coming xD


----------



## frio hur (Oct 21, 2016)

For how much longer must I bleed
Into the soil before I see
The one who holds the blade is me?

For how much longer must I stand
On destiny's uncertain sands
Before I find stability?

One spark among the embers
One voice against surrender
One dream that's worth defending
One love that's neverending

Ignore the underlying cause
Among a thousand last hurrahs
Where every promise is a lie

Externalize the blame for now
The voice of reason disavowed
A slave to all that I decried

One spark among the embers
One voice against surrender
One dream that's worth defending
One love that's neverending

I wear a stranger's face
Not so different from my own
All the steps that I retraced
Left me wounded and alone

For how much longer must I burn
Until I'm able to discern
The root of all this suffering?

For how much longer must I flee
These harsh responsibilities
For the sinking rock to which I cling?

One spark among the embers
One voice against surrender
One dream that's worth defending
One love that's neverending


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i hope i don't murder me
> i hope i don't burden you
> if i do, i do



AIXIIWJSDBWI NBHD IM YELLING IM SOERY


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 22, 2016)

I see the spine of the world
sparkle and shine like the inside
I see the spine of the world
I know it's mine twisted and tied


----------



## JellyDitto (Oct 22, 2016)

Dad says "Act your age."
You heard it man, it's time to rage!
Blast the bass, turn out the light
Ain't nobody home tonight!
Drink, smoke, it's all cool.
Let's get naked in my pool!
Punch the wall and start a fight!
Ain't nobody home tonight!
His folks got a waterbed.
Come upstairs and rest your head.
Let's rub each other's backs
while watching porn on Cinemax!
The folks are gone,
it's time for big fun! Big fun!
We're up till dawn
having some big fun! Big fun!
When mom and dad forget
to lock the liquor cabinet,
it's big fun! Big fun!


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 23, 2016)

Everybody gets high sometimes, you know
What else can we do when we're feeling low?
So take a deep breath and let it go
You shouldn't be drowning on your own

And if you feel you're sinking,
I will jump right over into cold, cold water for you
And although time may take us into different places
I will still be patient with you
And I hope you know

I won't let go
I'll be your lifeline tonight
I won't let go
I'll be your lifeline tonight

Cause we all get lost sometimes, you know?
It's how we learn and how we grow
And I wanna lay with you 'til I'm old
You shouldn't be fighting on your own

And if you feel you're sinking,
I will jump right over into cold, cold water for you
And although time may take us into different places
I will still be patient with you
And I hope you know

I won't let go (I won't let go, no, no, no, no, no, no)
I'll be your lifeline tonight
I won't let go
I'll be your lifeline tonight

Come on, come on
Save me from my rocking boat
I just want to stay afloat
I'm all alone
And I hope, I hope
Someone's gonna take me home
Somewhere I can rest my soul
I need to know

You won't let go (I won't let go, no, no, no, no, no, no)
I'll be your lifeline tonight
You won't let go
I'll be your lifeline tonight


I won't let go
I won't let go


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2016)

sometimes i feel like i don't have a partner, sometimes i feel like my only friend is..
the city i live in, the city of angels.
lonely as i am, together we cry.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 23, 2016)

Get up and go, you can do it
Everything's gonna be alright
You can do it
Everything's gonna be alright


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I
I think I'm into you
How much do you want it too
What are you prepared to do
Think I'm gonna make it worse
I talk to you but it don't work
I touch you but it starts to hurt
What have I been doing wrong?
Tell me what it is you want. Don't know what it is you want...


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 23, 2016)

'cause you can't call a doctor
And jut tell him where it hurts
You weigh the choice to live or die
And don't know which is worse

well.....


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 24, 2016)

Death inspires me, like a dog inspires a rabbit


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

CAN YOU SAVE MY HEAVYDIRTYSOULKVDRJVSDJ ^


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 24, 2016)

GHFHFJ IDYFKVJF WE'RE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Mintie (Oct 25, 2016)

i tell it like it is
you call it arrogance


----------



## vel (Oct 25, 2016)

round and around and around and around we go, o-oh now tell me now tell me now tell me now you know


----------



## Greggy (Oct 26, 2016)

Tired out, not a miracle in this (oh yeah)
Deciders for the lonely whispering tears
You try out for nothing then you drop dead, Not a miracle in years
Leisure for the lonely, whispering unnecess-ess-ess-ary unless-ess-ess you're in

Die and succeed
I say it out loud but you just don't care
Farewell, well, well, well, well, well, well 'till you know me well
Farewell, well, well, well, well, well, well 'till you know me well, Girlfriend


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

you, need something like lsd, l-s-d


----------



## Mintie (Oct 29, 2016)

he's seen too many stare downs
between the sun and the moon
in the morning air
how he used to hustle all the people
walking through the fairgrounds
he's been around so long
he's changed his meaning of a chair now
because a chair now,
is like a tiny island in the sea of all the people
who glide across the very surface
that made his bones feeble
the end can't come soon enough
but is it too soon?
either way he can't deny
he is a pantaloon.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 29, 2016)

I didn't ask
They shouldn't have told me
At first I'd laugh, but now
It's sinking in fast
Whatever they've sold me
Well baby I don't want to take advice from fools
I'll just figure everything is cool
Until I hear it from you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 30, 2016)

_And these walls are painted red. 
She put a bullet in her head. 
'Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye.', 
Is all she said._​


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

baby TONIIIIIGHTT~
/buncha chinese/
baby TONIIIIIGHT~
/buncha chinese/
baby TONIIIIIGHT~


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

baby TONIIIIIGHTT~
/buncha chinese/
baby TONIIIIIGHT~
/buncha chinese/
baby TONIIIIIGHT~


----------



## Daydream (Oct 31, 2016)

These four walls to keep you
One floor to sleep upon and only
These four walls to keep you
These four walls contain you
Supposed to save you from yourself and
These four walls in Holcomb
To keep you from the sun

And now we're faced with two wrongs
Now we're faced with two wrongs
I don't know, oh, I don't know
Now we're faced with two wrongs
Now we're faced with two wrongs
I don't know, oh, I don't know

We could be born to anything and now, and now
What you have done is terrible
And now you, and now you
Now you carry it with you
You carry it with you
You carry it with you


----------



## radioloves (Oct 31, 2016)

"Underneath that big dipper~
We gathered stars, 
We took offf both our slippers
And we jumped into the waterrr
And we swann and we drownedd"

( forgotsomeofthelyrics)


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

Who's going to catch me when I fall?


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Oct 31, 2016)

"Fran Bow, Fran Bow,
Puppet on a string.
You can taunt me, haunt me,
It won't change a thing"
I found this fan-made song of one of my favourite games and I have had it in my head all day! I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing but hey, it isn't at annoying level yet so I'm having fun humming it over and over again! (Singing the lyrics out loud may concern some people, oopsie)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Watching them come and go
The Templars and the Saracens
They're travelling the holy land
Opening telegrams
Torture comes and torture goes
Knights who'd give you anything
They bear the cross of Coeur de Leon
Salvation for the mirror blind
But if you pray
all your sins are hooked upon the sky
Pray and the heathen lie will disappear
Prayers they hide
the saddest view
(Believing the strangest things,
loving the alien)
And your prayers they break the sky in two
(Believing the strangest things, loving the alien)
You pray til the break of dawn
(Believing the strangest things, loving the alien)
And you'll believe you're loving the alien
(Believing the strangest things, loving the alien)
Thinking of a different time
Palestine a modern problem
Bounty and your wealth in land
Terror in a best laid plan
Watching them come and go
Tomorrows and the yesterdays
Christians and the unbelievers
Hanging by the cross and nail


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

He said 
Oh, why 
Why do you stare so hot? 
Wrapped up like a doll
With bad dreams and broken arms


----------



## Mintie (Nov 3, 2016)

a mortal writing piece of song will help me carry on


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

Doubt by twenty one pilots 

Scared of my own image, scared of my own immaturity,
Scared of my own ceiling, scared I'll die of uncertainty,
Fear might be the death of me, fear leads to anxiety,
Don't know what's inside of me.

Don't forget about me,
Don't forget about me,
Even when I doubt you,
I'm no good without you, no, no

Temperature is dropping, temperature is dropping,
I'm not sure if I can see this ever stopping,
Shaking hands with the dark parts of my thoughts, no,
You are all that I've got, no.

Don't forget about me,
Don't forget about me,
Even when I doubt you,
I'm no good without you, no, no, no, no, no

Gnawing on the bishops, claw our way up their system,
Repeating simple phrases, someone holy insisted,
I want the markings made on my skin,
To mean something to me again,
Hope you haven't left without me.
Hope you haven't left without me, please.

[2x]
Don't forget about me,
Don't forget about me,
Even when I doubt you,
I'm no good without you, no, no, no, no

Hey! Hey!
Don't forget about me, no
Hey! Hey!
Don't forget about me, no
Hey! Hey!
Don't forget about me, no
Hey! Hey!
Don't forget about me, no


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

_Run, baby, run.
Don't ever look back.
They'll tear us apart if you give them the chance. 
Don't sell your heart, don't say we're not meant to be.
Run, baby, run.
Forever we'll be you and me._

'Check Yes Juliet' by We The Kings


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2016)

Je veux ton amour 
Et je veux ta revanche


----------



## Mintie (Nov 13, 2016)

if i get high enough
if i get high enough
will i see you again?
...


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

_I used to say "I" and "me"
Now it's "us" 
Now it's "we"_


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

_And if ever starts to feel bad little fang
It's easy to explain 'cause this world's not tame
And if it ever starts to feel sad little fang (little fang, little fang)
Remember that your gifts are your gain
And if it ever starts to pour down little fang (little fang little fang)
The melody sings what the words can't say
'Cause they might laugh and they might be scared
Of the wilder things with the spikes in her hair - with the spikes in her hair with - the spikes in her hair_


----------



## Loffy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

I kid you not, this is the song stuck in my head. I'm pretty sure a lot of people know it,
_O-oooooooooo AAAAE-A-A-I-A-U-
JO-oooooooooooo AAE-O-A-A-U-U-A-
E-eee-ee-eee AAAAE-A-E-I-E-A-
JO-ooo-oo-oo-oo EEEEO-A-AAA-AAAA_


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

_I will become yours and you will become mine
I choose you_


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 14, 2016)

Bubblegum K.K. 


I don't know the lyrics lol


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2016)

C’mon c’mon c’mon here we go again

Another story made up for me like I’d still believe

That again “But then…”


C’mon c’mon c’mon here we go again

The same old “Sorry, kiss me darling” skip the in between

You see? Easy...

And praying for the day that you would see only me

Now only hope you see me as I go

You’re calling when you’re lonely never for me, so ring

Another phone, leave mine alone!


No no no, you never liked me that way

Too busy for a girl when you’re in love with yourself? (yeah!)

Shoulda known that you liked me that way

I’ve heard it all before but now I want it to end (now!)

Get it, get it? Never really did you like me that way

But here you go again trying to trick my head (no!)

BE MY BOY or be greedier than me BABY

You better grab me and see!


Dunno, let it go, and “What can I do?”

Letting him walk? And walk upon you?

Cry and plead and “please don’t leave”

But not a thing is changing!

Bleeding you dry, you wouldn’t mind

It’s just for now so I could try

I melte-te-te-te-ted in your honey lies


And knowing in my heart, you’ll never see me go by

It wouldn’t change no matter how I try

But then a lonely night, I beg and try to pretend

You’ll see me again!


No no no, you never liked me that way

What part of me that I don’t see is failing the test? (Yeah!)

Shoulda known that you liked me that way

Cause staring at your phone won’t ever count as a date

Get it, get it? Never really did you like me that way

You couldn’t even fake it so I’d make believe (God!)

LONELY GIRL needs a guy to hold on tight baby

Stop putting these thoughts in my head (Woo!)


Hey? Maybe melty?

One, two, shall we dance?

Let’s move to the beat

Hurry and take my hand, before the end

Please gimme just this one little thing

Make me lose it crazy, love me like a dream


No no no, you never liked me that way

Too busy for a girl when you’re in love with yourself? (yeah!)

Shoulda known that you never liked me that way

I’ve heard it all before but now I want it to end (now!)

Get it, get it? Never really did you like me that way

But here you go again trying to trick my head (no!)

GET THE LAST DANCE are ready for the final scene?


Completely mad mercy

...What kind of taste would it be?


----------



## Celine (Nov 14, 2016)

all my friends are turning green


----------



## Mintie (Nov 15, 2016)

we left the cliff
wandered down the broadway to the alps
for another


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

No pulse inside of me
Stone cold lips and heresy
All lies into a degree
Losing who I wanna be

You'll find out right now

He may be out of his mind, but someday you will find
That sanity's left us all blind, and dragged us all behind
A moment seen through those eyes, crystal blue disguise
They say that all beauty must die, I say it just moves on...


----------



## Daydream (Nov 16, 2016)

Next time I’ll be braver
I’ll be my own saviour when the thunder calls for me
Next time I’ll be braver
I’ll be my own saviour standing on my own two feet


----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 16, 2016)

hey now, hey now
 don't dream it's over
 hey now, hey now
 when the world comes in
 they come, they come
 to build a wall between us
 we know they won't win


----------



## maekii (Nov 25, 2016)

Take me to church,
I'll worship like a dog at the shrine of your lies.
I'll tell you my sins and you can sharpen your knife,
Offer me that deathless death.
Good God, let me give you my life.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 26, 2016)

_Please remember that I miss you
Young and reckless, what did we do?
Broken promise gone forever
Maybe one day we'll get better
Right by your side that's where I'll be
In a heart beat if you ask me
Let's stay strangers like we're meant to
Oh, I wonder if you miss me too
_


----------



## acmohn (Nov 26, 2016)

you're the sun that i'm orbiting
i burn in your heat
supernova and cosmic dust
you spawn galaxies


----------



## haruka (Nov 26, 2016)

_Watch me swim across this lake
Fly through the sky in my Superman cape
Watch me walk across this wire
Tip-toe through the coals of a blazing fire
Watch me fly this kite in the rain
I’ll jump rope with my ball and chain
Come by and knock on my house of cards
If it falls I'll rebuild it from the start_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

You say you want a revolution
Well, you know
We all want to change the world
You tell me that it's evolution
Well, you know
We all want to change the world
But when you talk about destruction
Don't you know that you can count me out
Don't you know it's gonna be 
All right, all right, all right
You say you got a real solution
Well, you know
We'd all love to see the plan
You ask me for a contribution
Well, you know
We're doing what we can
But if you want money for people with minds that hate
All I can tell is brother you have to wait
Don't you know it's gonna be 
All right, all right, all right
You say you'll change the constitution
Well, you know
We all want to change your head
You tell me it's the institution
Well, you know
You better free you mind instead
But if you go carrying pictures of chairman Mao
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow
Don't you know it's gonna be 
All right, all right, all right
All right, all right, all right
All right, all right, all right
All right, all right


----------



## Mintie (Nov 27, 2016)

i can tell just what you want
you don't want to be alone


----------



## piske (Nov 27, 2016)

_What gives, what helps the intuition?
I know I'll know
I won't have to be shown
The way home
And it's not about a boy
Although although

They can lead you
Break or defeat you

A destination known
Only by the one
Who's fate is overgrown
Piecemeal can break your home in half
A love is not complete with only heat

And they can tease you
Break or complete you

And it came a heat wave
A merciful save
You choose you chose
Poetry over prose
A map is more unreal than where you've been
Or how you feel
A map is more unreal than where you've been
Or how you feel
And it's impossible to tell
How important someone was
And what you might have missed out on
And how he might have changed it all
And how you might have changed it all for him
And how he might have changed it all
And how you might have changed it all for him

Did I, did I?
Did I, did I?
Did I, did I?
Did I, did I?
Did I, did I? (did I, did I)
Did I, did I? (did I, did I)
Did I, did I? (did I, did I)
Did I, did I miss out on you?_


----------



## Rainyks (Nov 28, 2016)

never thought i'd let a rumour ruin my moonlight
well somebody told me, you had a boyfriend
who look like a girlfriend
that i had in february of last year
it's not confidential, i got potential
a rushing, rushing around


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

Walk up to the scene like 
What up I got a big coat
I'm so pumped about murders
I'm Sherlock
Dirt on the ring she must've been naughty
Lestrade be like
"Man that's a cold dead body"
...


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2016)

you're lost for tonight again
that's what you wanted'
your arms to your side again..
just take away the words i say
cause i know
that you don't feel the same
just go and say
what's in your head
and i won't try to stop you


----------



## Mintie (Dec 10, 2016)

watch me fall apart, trying to please you
that's all I want to do


----------



## Irelia (Dec 10, 2016)

Did you get mysterious messages?
It’s a piece of the puzzle.
The letters are the only clues to solving
hidden mysteries

help me this song is stuck in my head


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Living in lies by the railway line
Pushing the hair from my eyes
Elvis is English and climbs the hills
Can't tell the bulls**t from the lies
Screaming along in South London
Vicious but ready to learn
Sometimes I fear that the whole world is queer
Sometimes but always in vain
So I'll wait until we're sane
Wait until we're blessed and all the same
Full of blood, loving life and all it's got to give
Englishmen going insane
Down on my knees in Suburbia
Down on myself in every way
With great expectations I change all my clothes
Mustn't grumble at silver and gold
Screaming above Central London
Never bored, so I'll never get old
So I'll wait until we're sane
Wait until we're blessed and all the same
Full of blood, loving life and all it's got to give
Englishmen going insane
Down on my knees in suburbia
Down on myself in every way
Day after, day after day, day after
Zane, Zane, Zane, Ouvre le chien
Day after day, day after
Zane, Zane, Zane, Ouvre le chien
Day after


----------



## wassop (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm waitin', waitin' for nothin'
You're leavin', leavin' me hangin'
When did your heart go missin'?
When did your heart go missin'?
I treat you like a princess
But your life is just one big mess
When did your heart go missin'?
When did your heart go missin'?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 13, 2016)

Now that I've lost you, it kills me to say
I try to hold on as you slowly slipped away
I'm losing the fight, I've treated you so wrong,
Now let me make it right...


----------



## N a t (Dec 13, 2016)

It must be hard to talk **** with a **** in your throat! (BLEH, BLEH, BLEH)


----------



## Antonio (Dec 13, 2016)

IM A BOSS *** *****


----------



## riummi (Dec 13, 2016)

You know what I'm thinkin'
See it in your eyes
You hate that you want me
Hate it when you cry
You're scared to be lonely
'Specially in the night
I'm scared that I'll miss you
Happens every time
I don't want this feelin'
I can't afford love
I try to find reason to pull us apart
It ain't workin' 'cause you're perfect


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

Sleep is a welcome gadget in our headbondhood
The crawling animals will seek all things warm, all things moist
I will relentlessly shame myself in rest in wake in front of
My truly born beloved
For here I lie in wait, hush little heart

Steal my sweating lips, wield my starving hips
There's a cult, there's a cult inside of me
Form a salt, sprinkle it around me

From Saltkin by Purity Ring


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 14, 2016)

It might seem crazy what I'm about to say
Sunshine she's here, you can take away
I'm a hot air balloon, I could go to space
With the air, like I don't care, baby by the way
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you feel like a room without a roof
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you feel that happiness is the truth
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you know what happiness is to you
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you feel like that's what you wanna do
Here come bad news talkin' this and that
Yeah, give me all you got, don't hold back
Yeah, well I should probably warn you I'll be just fine
Yeah, no offense to you don't waste your time
Here's why
Because I'm happy♪♪♪♪♪♪♪
(Happy by Pharrell)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better
Hey Jude, don't be afraid
You were made to go out and get her
The minute you let her under your skin
Then you begin to make it better
And anytime you feel the pain, hey Jude, refrain
Don't carry the world upon your shoulders
For well you know that it's a fool who plays it cool
By making his world a little colder
Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah
Hey Jude, don't let me down
You have found her, now go and get her
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better
So let it out and let it in, hey Jude, begin
You're waiting for someone to perform with
And don't you know that it's just you, hey Jude, you'll do
The movement you need is on your shoulder
Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah yeah
Hey Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her under your skin
Then you'll begin to make it
Better better better better better better, oh
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude


----------



## Mintie (Dec 14, 2016)

i'm putting you out of your misery
cause darling you're dragging me down
i wish I could say that I'm sorry
but I'm over that, now I'm taking you out
it's a cruel, cruel world


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm your biggest fan I'll follow you until you love me

papa-paparazzi


----------



## riummi (Dec 15, 2016)

When you get older, plainer, saner
When you remember all the danger we came from
Burning like embers, falling, tender
Long before the days of no surrender
Years ago and well you know
So smoke 'em if you got 'em
'Cause it's going down
All I ever wanted was you
I'll never get to heaven
'Cause I don't know how


----------



## pottingston (Dec 15, 2016)

It's big and black and inky
And we are small and dinky 
It's a big universe and we're not


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 15, 2016)

I know when to go out
And when to stay in
Get things done
I catch a paper boy
But things don't really change
I'm standing in the wind
But I never wave bye-bye
But I try I try
There's no sign of life
It's just the power to charm
I'm lying in the rain
But I never wave bye-bye
But I try, I try
Never gonna fall for
(Modern Love)
Walks beside me
(Modern Love)
Walks on by
(Modern Love)
Gets me to the Church on Time
(Church on Time)
Terrifies me
(Church on Time)
Makes me party
(Church on Time)
Puts my trust in God and Man
(God and Man)
No confessions!
(God and Man)
No religion
(God and Man)
Don't believe
In Modern Love
​
It's not really work
It's just the power to charm
I'm still standing in the wind
But I never wave bye bye
But I try, I try
Never gonna fall for
(Modern Love)
Walks beside me
(Modern Love)
Walks on by
(Modern Love)
Gets me to the Church on Time
(Church on Time)
Terrifies me
(Church on Time)
Makes me party
(Church on Time)
Puts my trust in God and Man
(God and Man)
No confessions!
(God and Man)
No religion
(God and Man)
Don't believe
In Modern Love
Modern love - Modern love[x12]
Modern love - Modern love, walks beside me
Modern love - Modern love, walks on by


----------



## tae (Dec 15, 2016)

'Cause I remember that I like you
No matter what I found
She said it’s nice to have your friends round
We're watching a television with no sound
It’s just you and I tonight
Why don’t you figure my heart out
It’s just you and I tonight
Why don’t you figure my heart out


----------



## Esphas (Dec 16, 2016)

LOOK AT YOUR WATCH NOW!
YOU'RE STILL A SUPER HOT FEMALE!
YOU GOT YOUR MILLION DOLLAR CONTRACT!
AND THEY'RE ALL WAITING FOR YOUR HOT TRACK!


----------



## N a t (Dec 16, 2016)

Wise men say, only fools rush in, but I can't help falling in love with you
Shall I stay? Would it be a sin? If I can't help falling in love with you


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 16, 2016)

I, I can remember
standing by the wall
and the guns shot above our heads
and we kissed, as though nothing could fall


----------



## Cheren (Dec 16, 2016)

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 17, 2016)

Spoiler



I, I love you like a big schlong baby
I, I love you like a big schlong baby
I, I love you like a big schlong baby
and i keep makin' it skeet skeet skeet skeet skeet skeet


----------



## N a t (Dec 17, 2016)

_Take my hand. Take my whole life too. For I can't help, falling in love, with you.
_
(This song has been on repeat in my mind for days I am so emotionally distraught lol)


----------



## Aniko (Dec 17, 2016)

C'est No?l car il neige dans la t?te
Partout partout les flocons sont r?unis...
(silly song)


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 17, 2016)

NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP
NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN...........

When is this song not on my mind??


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've nothing much to offer
There's nothing much to take
I'm an absolute beginner
But I'm absolutely sane
As long as we're together
The rest can go to hell
I absolutely love you
But we're absolute beginners
With eyes completely open
But nervous all the same

If our love song
Could fly over mountains
Could laugh at the ocean
Just like the films
There's no reason
To feel all the hard times
To lay down the hard lines
It's absolutely true

Nothing much could happen
Nothing we can't shake
Oh, we're absolute beginners
With nothing much at stake
As long as you're still smiling
There's nothing more I need
I absolutely love you
But we're absolute beginners
But if my love is your love
We're certain to succeed

If our love song
Could fly over mountains
Sail over heartaches
Just like the films
If there's reason
To feel all the hard times
To lay down the hard lines
It's absolutely true


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 22, 2016)

_kaze no koe hikari no tsubu madoromu kimi ni sosogu
wasurenai yasashii hohoemi kanashisa kaku****a hitomi wo
negau koto tsurakutemo tachimukau yuuki kimi ni moratta
dakara yukune yume no naka mezametara mata aeruyo
tooi kioku mune ni hime utau
hakanaku tayutau sekai wo kimi no te de mamottakara
imawa tada tsubasa wo tatande yukkuri nemurinasai
eien no yasuragi ni tsutsumarete love through all eternity
yasashiku mimamoru watashi no kono te de nemurinasai
waratteta naiteta okotteta kimi no koto oboeteiru
wasurenai itsumademo kes****e until my life is exhausted
kousaten kikoetekita kimi ni yoku nita koe
furimuite sora wo aogi miru koboresouna namida koraete
a****a koso itsunohika
mou ichido kimi ni aeru to shinji hitori mayoi
ame no yoru hareta asa machitsuzukete
wasurenaiyo kakenuketa yoru wo
mabayuku kagayaku hitotoki minna to issho datta
kakegae no nai toki to shirazuni watashi wa sugo****e ita
imawa tada taisetsu ni shinobuyou I will embrace the feeling
kimi wa ne tashika ni ano toki watashi no soba ni ita
itsudatte itsudatte itsudatte sugu yoko de waratteita
naku****emo torimodosu kimi wo I will never leave you_


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

gotta do the cooking by the book


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2016)

Do you remember a guy that's been
In such an early song?
I've heard a rumor from Ground Control
Oh no, don't say it's true

They got a message from the Action Man
"I'm happy, hope you're happy too
I've loved all I've needed, love
Sordid details following"

The shrieking of nothing is killing, just
Pictures of Jap girls in synthesis and I
Ain't got no money and I ain't got no hair
But I'm hoping to kick but the planet it's glowing

Ashes to ashes, funk to funky
We know Major Tom's a junkie
Strung out in heaven's high
Hitting an all-time low

Time and again I tell myself
I'll stay clean tonight
But the little green wheels are following me
Oh no, not again
I'm stuck with a valuable friend
"I'm happy, hope you're happy too"
One flash of light but no smoking pistol

I never done good things (I never done good things)
I never done bad things (I never done bad things)
I never did anything out of the blue, woh-o-oh
Want an axe to break the ice
Wanna come down right now

Ashes to ashes, funk to funky
We know Major Tom's a junkie
Strung out in heaven's high
Hitting an all-time low

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

some of the lyrics, they just randomly popped in my head.

Used to play pretend, give each other different names, 
We would build a rocket ship and then we'd fly it far away,
Used to dream of outer space but now they're laughing at our faces saying,
Wake up you need to make money, yeah.


----------



## Haskell (Dec 23, 2016)

If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go
I can take you places you ain’t never been before
Baby take a chance or you’ll never ever know
I got money in my hands that I’d really like to blow
Swag swag swag, on you
Chillin' by the fire while we eating fondue
I don't know 'bout me but I know about you
So say hello to falsetto in three two
I’d like to be everything you want
Hey girl, let me talk to you
If I was your boyfriend, I'd never let you go
Keep you on my arm girl, you’d never be alone
I can be a gentleman, anything you want
If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go, I’d never let you go
Tell me what you like yeah tell me what you don’t
I could be your Buzz Lightyear, fly across the globe
I don’t never wanna fight yeah, you already know
I am ‘ma a make you shine bright like you’re laying in the snow burr
Girlfriend, girlfriend, you could be my girlfriend
You could be my girlfriend until the, world ends
Make you dance do a spin and a twirl and
Voice goin' crazy on this hook like a whirl wind swaggie
I’d like to be everything you want
Hey girl, let me talk to you
If I was your boyfriend, I'd never let you go
Keep you on my arm girl, you’d never be alone
I can be a gentleman, anything you want
If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go, I’d never let you go
So give me a chance, ‘cause you’re all I need girl
Spend a week wit' your boy I’ll be calling you my girlfriend
If I was your man, I’d never leave you girl
I just want to love you, if I was your boyfriend, I'd never let you go (and treat you right)
Keep you on my arm girl, you’d never be alone
I can be a gentleman, anything you want
If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go, I’d never let you go
Na na na na na na na na na yeah girl,
Na na na na na na na na na, if I was your boyfriend
Na na na na na na na na na hey
Na na na na na na na na na, if I was your boyfriend


----------



## piske (Dec 24, 2016)

But you've got your demons, and she's got her regrets


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

we wish you a merry Christmas
we wish you a merry Christmas
we wish you a merry Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

manhi manhi manhi


----------



## Mintie (Dec 25, 2016)

give us this day our daily dose of faux affliction


----------



## KatRose (Dec 26, 2016)

I'll be home for Christmas...


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Obey
Obey
Come won't you stay
Sincere
Sincere
All ends in tears
Endure
Endure
Thoughts most impure
Concede
Concede
But both shall we bleed

Oh, Halo on fire
The midnight knows it well
Fast, is desire
Creates another hell
I fear to turn on the light
For the darkness won't go away
Fast, is desire
Turn out the light
Halo on fire

Allure
Allure
Sweetness obscure
Abide
Abide
Secrets inside
Deprive
Deprive
To feel so alive
Obey
Obey
Just don't turn away

Oh, Halo on fire
The midnight knows it well
Fast, is desire
Creates another hell
I fear to turn on the light
For the darkness won't go away
Fast, is desire
Turn out the light
Halo on fire

Prayers cannot get through
Return to sender
Unto which of you
Shall I surrender
Twisting in disguise
Dark resurrection
Lighting up the skies
Wicked perfection

Too dark to sleep
Can't slip away
Open or close
My eyes betray
Beyond the black
Come won't you stay

Hello darkness
Say goodbye
Hello darkness
Say goodbye
Hello darkness
Say goodbye


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Burn it down, till the embers smoke on the ground.
And start new when your heart is an empty room, with walls of the deepest blue.


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

The past
There's hope to have
In the past

...

Why would he think, the boy could become
The man who could make you sure he was the one
The one
My one
My one


----------



## Loriii (Dec 31, 2016)

I know I can't take one more step towards you
'Cause all that's waiting is regret
Don't you know I'm not your ghost anymore
You lost the love I loved the most

I learned to live half alive
And now you want me one more time

And who do you think you are?
Runnin' 'round leaving scars
Collecting your jar of hearts
And tearing love apart
You're gonna catch a cold
From the ice inside your soul
So don't come back for me
Who do you think you are?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

I was going to post lyrics of a song here.
But I forgot one of the words.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2017)

_Say something I'm giving up on you_


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 3, 2017)

the love of my youth is ending like this. 
please be happy.
even after a long time passes, lets both remember that we both had each other back then...


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 3, 2017)

_What can I say except you're welcome
For the tides, the sun, the sky
Hey, it's okay, it's okay
You're welcome
I'm just an ordinary demi-guy_


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 3, 2017)

_When the lights shut off 
And it's my turn to settle down 
My main concern 
Promise that you will sing about me 
Promise that you will sing about me_


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

I feel the shadows hanging over
They're waiting to come closer
To come and take me away
And I can feel my heart skip
Everytime that I sleep
I wanna run away


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

Gotta go fast.

Gotta go fast.

Gotta go fasterfasterfastfastfastfaster.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2017)

_It feels like I'm a lone survivor
Forgotten in a dark and deadly world
and on my own 
I walk alone
to see the sun again I'd give anything
Well life demands a final chapter
A story that we all must leave behind
It's do or die
and this is mine
The anthem of a bird with a broken wing_


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

Worlds collide and people fade
Seeking gates through timelines
We've all prayed
Let's fix the past
Trade in now to see smiling faces
This hope
Heart of Chaos can not take
Paradoxes must break
This is the path I must take
My destiny may change your fate
The pain my heart feels is my strength


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

네가 한 발짝 두 발짝 멀어지면
난 세 발짝 다가갈게
우리의 거리가 더 이상 멀어지지 않게
네가 한 발짝 두 발짝 다가오면
난 그대로 서 있을게
우리의 사랑이 빠르게 느껴지지 않게 

(when you go one step, two steps farther away 
i'll take three steps closer to you
so we wont get any farther apart
when you take one step, two steps closer
i'll stay right here
so it doesn?t feel like our love is going too fast)


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

Cover girl!

Put the bass in your walk
Head to toe let your whole body talk


----------



## Mintie (Jan 13, 2017)

all i
wanna do is
live in ecstasy
i know what's best for me
i can't help it
it's this hopeless itch
i just wanna feel
purple yellow red and blue


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

_My name's blurryface and I care what you think
My name's blurryface and I care what you think.

Wish we could turn back time
To the good o'l days
When ma mamma sang
Us to sleep but now were *stressed out*

Ooh

Wish we could turn back time
To the good o'l days
When ma mamma sang
Us to sleep but now were *stressed out*_


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

There's always room for you, if you wanna be my friend <3


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Will ya still love me....


----------



## Loriii (Jan 19, 2017)

Never thought that we would ever be more than friends
Now I'm all confused cuz for you, I have deeper feelings
We both thought it was cool to cross the line
And I was convinced it would be alright
Now things are strange, nothings the same
And really I just want my friend back

And my mind's gone half crazy cuz I can't leave you alone
(Oh can't get you out of my system)
And I wonder if, if it's worth me holding on (holding on)
Said my mind's gone half crazy cuz I can't leave you alone
(can't get you out of my system)
And I wonder if, if it's worth me holding on


----------



## Mintie (Jan 19, 2017)

i was soaking in solitude and drippin' with beer
strings on my fingers and nothin' to fear
it's hot in this kitchen, i'm startin' to fry
halfway to nowhere and hung out to dry


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

p-p-p-poker face p-p-poker face p-p-p-poker face p-p-poker face she's got to love no body


----------



## Licorice (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah, they're laughing at us
They're not laughing with us
And God damn the jokes on me


----------



## JSS (Jan 20, 2017)

Girl put your records on


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2017)

i know a place we could go
i know a place where there aren't any roads
where the grass is always greener,
and doesn't scratch your fingers
i know a place

so come with me dear,
the halogen hum hurts my ears
swim in the spring,
we could be free

cause i know a place we could go
no one has been there, and no one will know
there it is quiet, forget the violence
you've tried so hard to ignore

oh, i know a place we could go
unpack our bags and we'll call it a home
the sea will sing our minds to sleep
i know a place we could go

and once we get there we could stay
an old shaky house, our lives would be made
and i don't know all the answers
but you look like december
there we could stay

i'm tired of fear
grasping for safe, familiar
you are like me, oh, could we leave?

cause i know a place we could go
far from the highways, far from that home
seep in the silence, safe in our minds that
we try so hard to control

oh, i know a place we could go
no one will notice once we are gone
up in the trees, laugh on the beach
i know a place we could go

can we go home?

cause i know a place we could go
deep in the forest, out of the storm
our souls could be freed of the disease
that everyone tried to destroy

oh, i know a place we could go
no one has been there, no one will know
the sea will sing our minds to sleep
i know a place we could go

could we go home?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

Uh-oh, running out of breath, but I
Oh, I, I got stamina
Uh-oh, running now, I close my eyes
Well, oh, I got stamina
And uh-oh, I see another mountain to climb
But I, I, I got stamina
Uh-oh, I need another lover, be mine
Cause I, I, I got stamina

Don't give up, I won't give up
Don't give up, no no no
Don't give up, I won't give up
Don't give up, no no no

I'm free to be the greatest, I'm alive
I'm free to be the greatest here tonight, the greatest
The greatest, the greatest alive
The greatest, the greatest alive


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ground Control to Major Tom
Ground Control to Major Tom
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on
Ground Control to Major Tom (ten, nine, eight, seven, six)
Commencing countdown, engines on (five, four, three)
Check ignition and may God's love be with you (two, one, liftoff)
This is Ground Control to Major Tom
You've really made the grade
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear
Now it's time to leave the capsule if you dare
"This is Major Tom to Ground Control
I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today
For here
Am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
Planet Earth is blue
And there's nothing I can do
Though I'm past one hundred thousand miles
I'm feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go
Tell my wife I love her very much she knows
Ground Control to Major Tom
Your circuit's dead, there's something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you "Here am I floating 'round my tin can
Far above the moon
Planet Earth is blue
And there's nothing I can do"


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2017)

And the blood will dry
underneath my nails
and the wind will rise up

to fill my sails
so you can doubt
and you can hate
but I know, no matter what it takes

I'm coming home
I'm coming home
tell the world I'm coming home
let the rain wash away
all the pain of yesterday
I know my kingdom awaits
and they've forgiven my mistakes
I'm coming home
I'm coming home

tell the world I'm coming

Still far away
from where I belong
but it's always darkest
before the dawn
so you can doubt

and you can hate
but I know, no matter what it takes



I'm coming home
I'm coming home
tell the world I'm coming home
let the rain wash away
all the pain of yesterday
I know my kingdom awaits
and they've forgiven my mistakes

I'm coming home
I'm coming home
tell the world I'm coming

I'm coming home
I'm coming home
tell the world I'm coming home
let the rain wash away
all the pain of yesterday
I know my kingdom awaits
and they've forgiven my mistakes
I'm coming home
I'm coming home
tell the world I'm coming home

....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 21, 2017)

Funny when you die how people start listening...


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 21, 2017)

All that's in my heart confuses me,
I cannot understand,

*can you tell how much one piece i've been watching*


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

my neck, my back


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 21, 2017)

Behind the smiling mask
Beneath the brightness of this lie
There's a cold uncalming place.
A place you filled with ice
Welcoming and tidied up
But now abandoned.
Our plans were disregarded
Cast aside I'm left alone
Growing restless of my own company.
And every time I lie
Alone awake at night
Upon the bed we share the silence to remind you're nowhere.
But as I see your face
In this forgotten place
I try to rise with the sun but everything has come
Undone
...
Left here to twist in the wind
Unwound but tangled up within
I believed in all our lies.
Selfishly wish I'd forget
All the sweet untrues you sold so well
I'd give everything to save you.
And every time I lie
Alone awake at night
Upon the bed we share the silence to remind you're nowhere.
But as I see your face
In this forgotten place
I'll try to rise with the sun but everything has come
Undone
Undone
And every time I lie
Alone awake at night
Upon the bed we share the silence to remind you're nowhere.
But as I see your face
In this forgotten place
I'll try to rise with the sun but everything has come
Undone.


----------



## Mintie (Jan 22, 2017)

all your light can't save me
all your light all your light can't save me
i won't wait though my time may come
i can't wait, i can't wait
my time may come 
my body won't work for nobody but me, son


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

_Say somethin' I'm giving up on you_


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

_She works the nights, by the water
She's gone astray, so far away
From my father's daughter
She just wants a life for her baby
All on her own, no one will come
She's got to save him (Daily struggle)

She tells him, "Ooh, love, no one's ever gonna hurt you, love
I'm gonna give you all of my love
Nobody matters like you"
(Stay out there, stay out there)

She tells him, "Your life ain't gon' be nothing like my life
You're gonna grow and have a good life
I'm gonna do what I've got to do"
(Stay out there, stay out there)

So, Rockabye baby, Rockabye
I'm gonna rock you
Rockabye baby, don't you cry
Somebody's got you
Rockabye baby, Rockabye
I'm gonna rock you
Rockabye baby, don't you cry
Rockabye, no
_


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 25, 2017)

A drop in the ocean
A change in the weather
I was praying that you and me might end up together
It's like wishing for rain as I stand in the desert
But I'm holding you closer than most 'cause you are my heaven


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

Kiss my lips, feel the rhythm of your heart and hips
I will pray so the castle that we've built won't cave
The secrets you tell me I'll take to my grave
There's bones in my closet, but you hang stuff anyway
And if you have nightmares, we'll dance on the bed
I know that you love me, love me
Even when I lose my head
Guillotine


----------



## Mintie (Jan 25, 2017)

doctor look into my eyes
i've been breathing air but there's no sign of life
doctor the problem's in my chest
my heart feels cold as ice but it's anybody's guess


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 26, 2017)

[death grips]


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 26, 2017)

So baby pull me closer in the backseat of your Rover
That I know you can't afford
Bite that tattoo on your shoulder
Pull the sheets right off the corner
Of the mattress that you stole
From your roommate back in Boulder
We ain't ever getting older


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 26, 2017)

You really messed up everything
You really messed up everything
But you can take it all back again
Strike up what's in the box
Why should I be good if you're not?
This is a foul tasting medicine
A foul tasting medicine
To be trapped in your full stop
Truth will mess you up


----------



## misakixx (Jan 26, 2017)

One of these days the ground will drop out from beneath your feet
One of these days your heart will stop and play its final beat
One of these days the clocks will stop and time won't mean a thing
One of these days their bombs will drop and silence everything

But it's alright
Yeah it's alright
I said it's alright

Easy for you to say
Your heart has never been broken
Your pride has never been stolen
Not yet not yet

One of these days
I bet your heart'll be broken
I bet your pride'll be stolen
I bet I bet I bet I bet
One of these days
One of these days


----------



## stravvberry (Jan 27, 2017)

I am Usnavi and you prob’ly never heard my name
Reports of my fame are greatly exaggerated
Exacerbated by the fact that my syntax
Is highly complicated 'cuz I emigrated
From the single greatest little place in the Caribbean:
Dominican Republic!
I love it!


----------



## Loriii (Jan 27, 2017)

You're the one that never lets me sleep
To my mind, down to my soul you touch my lips
You're the one that I can't wait to see
With you here by my side I'm in ecstasy

I am all alone without you
My days are dark without a glimpse of you
But now that you came into my life
I feel complete
The flowers bloom, my morning shines
And I can see

Your love is like the sun
That lights up my whole world
I feel the warmth inside
Your love is like the river
That flows down through my veins
I feel the chill inside

Every time I hear our music play
Reminds me of the things that we've been through
In my mind I can't believe it's true
But in my heart the reality is you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2017)

_If I'd but dared
to think you cared
This is what I'd say to you
You were meant for me
And I was meant for you
Nature patterned you, and when she was done
You were all the sweet things, rolled up in one_


----------



## Mintie (Jan 29, 2017)

she may contain the urge to run away
but hold her down with soggy clothes and breezeblocks
citrezene your fever’s gripped me again
never kisses all you ever send are fullstops, la la la la


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Way To Fall By: Starsailor*

Son, you've got a way to fall
They'll tell you where to go
But they won't know

Son, you'd better take it all
They'll tell you what they know
But they won't show

Oh, I've got something in my throat
I need to be alone
While I suffer

Son, you've got a way to kill
They're picking on you still
But they don't know

Son, you'd better wait to shine
They'll tell you what is yours
But they take mine

Oh, I've got something in my throat
I need to be alone
While I suffer

Oh, there's a hole inside my boat
I need stay afloat
            ^
For Anyone Looking For The Song Its Titled "Way To Fall" By: Starsailor, I Recommend Listening To It Atleast Once


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2017)

_Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I've once heard of, once in a lullaby_


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2017)

White lips, pale face breathing in the snowflakes


----------



## Mintie (Feb 17, 2017)

they tell me good things come to those who wait
despite the process along that came from fame


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2017)

Do you remember a guy that's been
In such an early song?
I've heard a rumor from Ground Control
Oh no, don't say it's true

They got a message from the Action Man
"I'm happy, hope you're happy too
I've loved all I've needed, love
Sordid details following"

The shrieking of nothing is killing, just
Pictures of Jap girls in synthesis and I
Ain't got no money and I ain't got no hair
But I'm hoping to kick but the planet it's glowing

Ashes to ashes, funk to funky
We know Major Tom's a junkie
Strung out in heaven's high
Hitting an all-time low

Time and again I tell myself
I'll stay clean tonight
But the little green wheels are following me
Oh no, not again
I'm stuck with a valuable friend
"I'm happy, hope you're happy too"
One flash of light but no smoking pistol

I never done good things (I never done good things)
I never done bad things (I never done bad things)
I never did anything out of the blue, woh-o-oh
Want an axe to break the ice
Wanna come down right now

Ashes to ashes, funk to funky
We know Major Tom's a junkie
Strung out in heaven's high
Hitting an all-time low

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom

My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

My lullaby, hung out to dry
what's up with that
it's over
where are you dad
mums' looking sad
what's up with that
it's dark in here
why bleeding is breathing
you're hiding, underneath the smoke in the room
try, bleeding is believing
I used to

my mouth is dry
forgot how to cry
what's up with that
you're hurting me
I'm running fast
can't hide the past
what's up with that
you're pushing me
why, bleeding is breathing
you're hiding, underneath the smoke in the room
try, bleeding is believing
I used to


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2017)

_Good mornin', good mornin'!
We've gabbed the whole night through,
Good mornin', good mornin' to you._


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome to your life..
 there's no turning back
Even while we sleep we will find
You acting on your best behavior
Turn your back on mother nature
Ev'rybody wants to rule the world

It's my own desire, it's my own remorse
Help me to decide, help me make the most
Of freedom and of pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world

There's a room where the light won't find you
Holding hands while the walls come tumbling down
When they do, I'll be right behind you
So glad we've almost made it
So sad they had to fade it
Ev'rybody wants to rule the world

I can't stand this indecision
Married with a lack of vision
Everybody wants to rule the world
Say that you'll never, never, never, need it
One headline, why believe it?
Everybody wants to rule the world

All for freedom and for pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world...


Love that song.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Welcome to your life..
> there's no turning back
> Even while we sleep we will find
> You acting on your best behavior
> ...




I love that song as well :] <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are the ocean’s gray waves
Destined to seek
Life beyond the shore
Just out of reach

Yet the waters ever change
Flowing like time
The path is yours to climb

In the white light
A hand reaches through
A double-edged blade cuts your heart in two
Waking dreams fade away
Embrace the brand new day

Sing with me a song
Of birthrights and love
The light scatters to the sky above
Dawn breaks through the gloom
White as a bone

Lost in thoughts, all alone

<33


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

_Every other founding fathers story gets told
Every other founding father gets to grow old_


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Spoiler:  



Boyfriend

Justin Bieber

If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go
I can take you places you ain’t never been before
Baby take a chance or you’ll never ever know
I got money in my hands that I’d really like to blow
Swag swag swag, on you
Chillin' by the fire while we eating fondue
I don't know 'bout me but I know about you
So say hello to falsetto in three two

I’d like to be everything you want
Hey girl, let me talk to you

If I was your boyfriend, I'd never let you go
Keep you on my arm girl, you’d never be alone
I can be a gentleman, anything you want
If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go, I’d never let you go

Tell me what you like yeah tell me what you don’t
I could be your Buzz Lightyear, fly across the globe
I don’t never wanna fight yeah, you already know
I am ‘ma a make you shine bright like you’re laying in the snow burr
Girlfriend, girlfriend, you could be my girlfriend
You could be my girlfriend until the, world ends
Make you dance do a spin and a twirl and
Voice goin' crazy on this hook like a whirl wind swaggie

I’d like to be everything you want
Hey girl, let me talk to you

If I was your boyfriend, I'd never let you go
Keep you on my arm girl, you’d never be alone
I can be a gentleman, anything you want
If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go, I’d never let you go

So give me a chance, ‘cause you’re all I need girl
Spend a week wit' your boy I’ll be calling you my girlfriend
If I was your man, I’d never leave you girl
I just want to love you, if I was your boyfriend, I'd never let you go (and treat you right)
Keep you on my arm girl, you’d never be alone
I can be a gentleman, anything you want
If I was your boyfriend, I’d never let you go, I’d never let you go
Na na na na na na na na na yeah girl,
Na na na na na na na na na, if I was your boyfriend
Na na na na na na na na na hey
Na na na na na na na na na, if I was your boyfriend

Songwriters: JUSTIN BIEBER, MATTHEW TYLER MUSTO, CHAD HUGO, PHARRELL L. WILLIAMS, MICHAEL ROBERT HENRION POSNER, MASON DAVID LEVY

? Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC, Warner/Chappell Music, Inc., Universal Music Publishing Group

For non-commercial use only.



Data from: LyricFind


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Spoiler: paint you wings



When will the princess figure it out she ain't worth saving
Heavy the head that bears the crown
Of my mistaken 

empathy, sympathy
I was never good enough to be anything but a remedy
To all of your constant pressing needs
And I never learned, so

I painted a picture of the things I wanted most
To color in the darker side of all my brightest hopes
But there was a monster standing where you should be
So I'll paint you wings, and I'll set you free


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Spoiler:  



Livin' On A Prayer

Bon Jovi

Once upon a time not so long ago
Tommy used to work on the docks
Union's been on strike

He's down on his luck
It's tough, so tough
Gina works the diner all day
Working for her man

She brings home her pay for love
For love

She says, we've got to hold on to what we've got
'Cause it doesn't make a difference if we make it or not
We've got each other and that's a lot for love
We'll give it a shot

We're half way there
Livin' on a prayer
Take my hand and we'll make it
I swear, livin' on a prayer

Tommy got his six string in hock
Now he's holding in what he used to make it talk
So tough, it's tough
Gina dreams of running away
When she cries in the night
Tommy whispers: Baby
It's okay, someday

We've got to hold on to what we've got 
We're half way there
Livin' on a prayer

We've got to hold on ready or not
You live for the fight when it's all that you've got
We're half way there
Livin' on a prayer

We're half way there
Livin' on a prayer

We're half way there
Livin' on a prayer

Songwriters: RICHARD SAMBORA, DESMOND CHILD, JON BON JOVI

? EMI Music Publishing, Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC, Universal Music Publishing Group

For non-commercial use only.



Data from: LyricFind


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

You're the snake hidden in my daffodils when I'm picking flowers
That's just my luck these days
Why can't you just be happy for me?
You're the break lines failing as my car swerves off the freeway
It kind of feels like sabotage
Why can't you just be happy for
Why can't you just be happy for me?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

you need to let it go-go, leave me alone-lone


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Spoiler:  



Fightin' Words

Trace Adkins

Everyone knows I'm the hard workin' peace lovin' type 
I walk a thousand miles out of my way 
Just to keep from a fight 
Poke fun at the way that I talk 
Or this hat that I wear 
You can say what you want about me 
See if I care 

But one slip of the tongue 'bout my God Or my mama 
Or this flag that I wear on my shirt 
You'll see a side of me man 
That I don't think you wanna 
Cause them there's fightin' words 

Now don't get me wrong 
I've swapped skin now and then in my youth 
I was all for an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth 
Now the older I get 
The less I wanna stand toe to toe 
But before you go runnin' your mouth 
I think you oughta know 

That one slip of the tongue 'bout my God 
Or my mama 
Or this flag that I wear on my shirt 
You'll see a side of me man 
That I don't think you wanna 
Cause them there's fightin' words 

Chevrolet or Ford 
The south or the north 
That ain't gonna get me worked up 
But I'll draw the line 
Every time when it comes to the things that I love 

So one slip of the tongue 'bout my dog 
Or my woman 
Or this country that I proudly serve 
You'll see a side of me man 
That you damn sure don't wanna 
Cause them there's fightin' words 
Yeah, them's fightin' words 
Ah them's fightin' words, Hoss 

Excuse me 
First amendment? 
Son, the first amendment protects you from the government 
Not from me 
You can say whatever you want to out there 
You come within reach of me 
I'll exercise my right to give you a good ol' country ass whoopin' 
Is what I'll do for you 
By God

Songwriters: KENDEL MARVELL, TIM JAMES

? BMG RIGHTS MANAGEMENT US, LLC

For non-commercial use only.



Data from: LyricFind


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

I’m just a moment, so don’t let me pass you by


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 15, 2017)

SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME THE W-(Shoots self)



I'm sorry.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 15, 2017)

love you like a love song - selena gomez

_its been said and done
every beautiful thought's been already sung
so i guess right now here's another one
so your melody
can play on and on with the best of 'em
you are beautiful, like a dream come alive incredible
a sinful, miracle, lyrical
you saved my life again
and i want you to know baby

i i love you like a love song baby
i i love you like a love song baby
i i love you like a love song baby

and i keep hitting re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat

I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby

and i keep hitting re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat

constantly, boy you play through my mind like a symphony
there's no way to describe what you do to me
you just do to me, what you do
and it feels like i've been rescued
i've been set free
i am hypnotized by your destiny
you are magical lyrical beautiful
you are, and i want you to know baby,

I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby

and i keep hitting re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat

I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby

And I keep hitting re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat

no one compares you stand alone
to every record i own
music to my heart that's what you are
a song that goes on and on

 I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby

And I keep hitting re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat

I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby
I, I love you like a love song, baby

I love you like a love song_

im sorry i have no idea how to put it in a spoiler.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 16, 2017)

_Don't be afraid Cecilia I'm the satellite
                              and your the sky_


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh, it's just me, myself and I
Solo ride until I die
'Cause I got me for life
Oh I don't need a hand to hold
Even when the night is cold
I got that fire in my soul


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

ain't been the same like before I still love it but I used to love it more


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

take my hand, take my whole life too, cuz I can't help falling in love with you~


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 16, 2017)

You're welcome


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 17, 2017)

One PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNnnch!


----------



## frio hur (Mar 18, 2017)

alone in the moonlight
heading for nowhere
gone is the solar glare
don't follow me here tonight

run away, far away
run away, fly away

needing to find my place
something just feels wrong
knowing I dont belong
escaping to outer space

run away, far away
run away, fly away

unafraid
every mile
you fade
there are no delays
I wont look back
run away, far away
run away, fly away

oh so quiet here
caught in the milkyway
bound by the cosmic ray
i could just disappear

time will slow
no more earth below
another day to go
I wont look back
run away, far away
run away, fly away

alone in the moonlight
heading for nowhere
gone is the solar glare
don't follow me here tonight
don't follow me here tonight
don't follow me here tonight


----------



## Bcat (Mar 21, 2017)

&#55356;&#57270;_I'll be out of my mind, and you'll be out of ideas pretty soon
so let's spend the afternoon in a cold hot air balloon!
Leave your jacket behind lean out and touch the treetops over town
I can't wait to kiss the ground wherever we touch back down!_&#55356;&#57270;


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Say I could make a perfect world, by playing god and singing songs
Everyone would clap along, and I'd be gone, without a trace
The source of misery is, infused in flesh and bone
And all these horrid mistakes from deep within, will be erased on the train tracks
Oh, here it comes. The climax of the problem, what you've been waiting for
I'm sorry you have gotten so unlucky, this time around, may I wish you a better farewell in the next life


----------



## cIementine (Mar 21, 2017)

everyone gIVE IT UP FOR AMERICA'S FAVOURITE FIGHTING FRENCHMAN


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 21, 2017)

Till death do us apart and it did
Come sudden like clouds and it hid my sun
My truth heavier than imagined, a lid die-cast in lead
On our lives we nourished
And the days we cherished as kids
We let it whizz on by, but when I rewind
Your smile is the only thing that comes to mind
Your smile is the only thing that shines


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
It's the Nutshack.
HOO UGH


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Fruit salad, yummy yummy


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 22, 2017)

that's the way everyday goes
everytime we've no control
if the sky is pink and white
if the ground is black and yellow

it's the same way you showed me
nod my head and close my eyes
halfway on a slow move
It's the same way you showed me


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

take my hand, we're half way there
oahHhHH livin on a prayer


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

they call you cry baby, cry baby, but you don't even care

crybaby,crybaby so you laugh through your tears

(melanie martinez is oddly on my mind?)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Good girls by 5SOS is stuck in my I don't know why


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

LET'S GET DOWN TO BUSINESS

TO DEFEAT



THE HUNS


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

I'll be the boy with the silver lining, you'll b the girl with the cinder block garden


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 23, 2017)

Creativity starts NOT at home
Not through the phone, and not alone
By listening to me, you will see
That you'll start thinking Creatively
Take a Chance, take a shot
Sit and reminisce on your thoughts
But when you're done
You'll see that you'll start to rot!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey, I was doing just fine before I met you
I drink too much and that's an issue but I'm okay
Hey, you tell your friends it was nice to meet them
But I hope I never see them again


----------



## Loriii (Mar 23, 2017)

The road I have traveled on
Is paved with good intentions
It's littered with broken dreams
That never quite came true

When all of my hopes were dying
Her love kept me trying
She does her best to hide
The pain that she's been through

When she cries at night
And she doesn't think that I can hear her
She tries to hide
All the fears she feels inside
So I pray this time
I can be the man that she deserves
'Cause I die a little each time
When she cries

She's always been there for me
Whenever I've fallen
When nobody else believes
She'll be there by my side

I don't know how she takes it
Just once I'd like to make it
Then there'll be tears of joy
That fill her loving eyes


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Well someone tell me when is my my turn
Dont I get a dream for myself
Starting now its gonna be MY turn
Gangway world get off of my runway
Starting now I, bat a thousand
This time boys im taking the bows and
Everything's coming up Kurt!
Everything's coming up Hummel!
Everything's coming up Kurt, And this time for me!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 23, 2017)

Let's go to the beach, each
Let's go get away
They say, what they gonna say?
Have a drink, clink, found the bud light
Bad *****es like me is hard to come by
The patron own, let's go get it on
The zone own, yes I'm in the zone
Is it two, three? Leave a good tip
I'ma blow off my money and don't give two ****s

I'm on the floor, floor
I love to dance
So give me more, more, 'til I can't stand
Get on the floor, floor
Like it's your last chance
If you want more, more
Then here I am


----------



## Loriii (Mar 30, 2017)

You're my piece of mind,
in this crazy world.
Your're everything I've tried to find,
your love is a pearl.

You're my Mona Lisa, you're my rainbow skies,
and my only prayer, is that you realize,
you'll always be beautiful, in my eyes.

The world will turn,
and the seasons will change.
And all the lessons we will learn,
will be beautiful and strange.

We'll have our fill of tears, our share of sighs.
My only prayer, is that you realize.
You'll always be beautiful, in my eyes.


----------



## keybug55 (Mar 30, 2017)

Pineapples are in my head
got nobody 'cause I'm braindead


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 30, 2017)

Dance the night away
Live your life and stay young on the floor
Dance the night way
Grab somebody drink a little more
La la la la la la la la la la la la la la
Tonight we gon' be it on the floor
La la la la la la la la la la la la la la
Tonight we gon' be it on the floor


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

thats why i need a one dance
got a hernessey in my hand
one more time 'fore i go
higher powers takin a hold on me~


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

There are things we can do
But from the things that work there are only two
And from the two that we choose to do
Peace will win and fear will lose
It is faith and there's sleep
We need to pick one please because
Faith is to be awake
And to be awake is for us to think
And for us to think is to be alive
And I will try with every rhyme
To come across like I am dying
To let you know you need to try to think

I have these thoughts, so often I ought
To replace that slot with what I once bought
'Cause somebody stole my car radio
And now I just sit in silence

I don't know why, but I woke with this song stuck in my head.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 16, 2017)

we are the crystal gems

(im in a steven universe mood today)


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

fourty hours give or take you
call me when u are awake and


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 17, 2017)

its raining tacos

out of the sky

tacos

no need to ask why

just open your mouth and close your eyes

its raining tacos

(_its rainin tacos_)


it is stuck in my head now DX


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 17, 2017)

im trailing after you


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2017)

The wind was cold and the world was old when I went to my window today.


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2017)

Let me breathe for you
Let me know you too
Let me take the pain from you
Oh...

And let me see you through your eyes
I will be at your side
I'll surround you
And protect you

Let me glow with you
And I will cut all the blues
To decorate your room
Oh...

Let us consciously decide
That we will be each others guides
To navigate the room
Oh...


----------



## tifachu (Jul 9, 2017)

i think i was meant to keep you warm
it was bigger than me
it was bigger than the sea
and i'm not waving i'm drowning
i felt your waves coming calming


----------



## uyumin (Jul 9, 2017)

Be humble


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 10, 2017)

Despacito
Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
Deja que te diga cosas al o?do
Para que te acuerdes si no est?s conmigo
Despacito
Quiero desnudarte a besos despacito
Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito (sube, sube, sube)
(Sube, sube)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny from tiger said:


> its raining tacos
> 
> out of the sky
> 
> ...



Lmfao! Yup now it's stuck in mine dang it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Starwalker, he's a friend of mine
You've seen him looking fine
He's a straight talker, he's a Starwalker
Don't drink no wine
Ay way hey o heya

Wolf Rider she's a friend of yours
You've seen her opening doors,
She's a history turner, she's a sweetgrass burner
And a dog soldier
Ay hey way hey way heya

Holy light, guard the night.
Pray up your medicine song.
Oh, stake dealer you're a spirit healer,
Keep going on.
Ay hey way hey way heya

Lightning Woman, Thunderchild
Star soldiers one and all oh
Sisters, Brothers all together
Aim straight, Stand tall

Starwalker he's a friend of mine
You've seen him looking fine
He's a straight talker, he's a Starwalker
Don't drink no wine
Ah way hey o hey...

Aya hey hey heyo way hey heyo
Ay hey hey heya
Hey way hey way heya
Heya wey yoh
Ay hey way hey way heya


----------



## Mandip (Jul 10, 2017)

_Breathing you in when I want you out
Finding our truth in a hope of doubt
lying inside our quiet drama-_


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

--


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

So let this painful year go by, and if your love for me doesn't die; I'll find you in the night, like a firefly...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

Sunny D and rum yum yum


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

My home has no shape, nothing to sustain me, but it keeps me safe, from imagined pain...


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm never going down, I'm never giving up
I'm never gonna leave, so put your hands up
If you like me, then say you like me


----------



## Loriii (Jul 15, 2017)

When I see your smile
Tears run down my face I can't replace
And now that I'm strong I have figured out
How this world turns cold and it breaks through my soul
And I know I'll find deep inside me I can be the one

I will never let you fall (let you fall)
I'll stand up with you forever
I'll be there for you through it all (through it all)
Even if saving you sends me to heaven

It's okay. It's okay. It's okay.
Seasons are changing
And waves are crashing
And stars are falling all for us
Days grow longer and nights grow shorter
I can show you I'll be the one


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

off into outer space you go my friends
we wish you bon voyage
and when you get there we will welcome you again
and still youll wonder at it all


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

In a dream I was a werewolf
My soul was filled with crystal light
Lavender ribbons of rain sang
Ridding my heart of mortal fright


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

Another one bites the dust
Another one bites the dust
And another one gone, and another one gone
Another one bites the dust
Hey, I'm gonna get you too
Another one bites the dust
:v


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

we keep trying to talk about us, its just a supercut of us


----------



## QueenDallas (Jul 17, 2017)

YOU'RE THE JUDGE? OH NO
SET ME FREEEEEEEE-EEEE


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2017)

_"So let go of the world you know, there's something waiting for you 
                                                               in the great unknown"_


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

And I don't want to miss a thing,
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream would never do ; v;;


----------



## galacticity (Jul 18, 2017)

goodbye to the friends i had
goodbye to my upstairs neighbor


----------



## Zane (Jul 18, 2017)

you see me now a little bit clearer
the face I make when I'm looking in the mirror 
it gives me away, the things that I say

you think you know where I'm coming from
the words I say when I'm playing dumb
it gives me away, it gives me away
it gives me away,
it gives me away!


----------



## Zane (Jul 23, 2017)

OOH BOY YOU'RE LOOKIN LIKE U LIKE WHAT U SEE


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a hole in my tooth and my dentist is shut
Maybe this is a sign that I'm all out of luck
Not that I had much of that in my life before
At least my teeth were okay and my gums weren't sore

I have a hole in my tooth and my dentist is closed
Will I have needles in my mouth? I do not know
Looks like I'll be worrying for at least a week
I hope I'm still allowed two sugars in my tea


I really have no idea why, but this is the song that is plaguing my sunday


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 23, 2017)

"Besides, my problems hide in numbers that leave when I gag and heave
And heaving's kind of hard with your hands tied round your waist.
Point out the obvious, tell me just how dangerous
Then bundle every fight in an 'isn't right' and leave it alone."

(I've had this song stuck in my head for hoursss omg)


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 23, 2017)

When you feel my heat
Look into my eyes
It’s where my demons hide
It’s where my demons hide
Don’t get too close
It’s dark inside
It’s where my demons hide
It’s where my demons hide

I'm just emo lol


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

If you knock knock me over! Knock knock knock me over! I WILL GET BACK UP AGAIN!
-insert whoas here-

(Life with very young children in the house. My niece and nephew)


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 23, 2017)

Spoiler: I'm Still Standing - Elton John



You could never know what it's like
Your blood like winter freezes just like ice
And there's a cold lonely light that shines from you
You'll wind up like the wreck you hide behind that mask you use

And did you think this fool could never win
Well look at me, I'm coming back again
I got a taste of love in a simple way
And if you need to know while I'm still standing you just fade away

Don't you know I'm still standing better than I ever did
Looking like a true survivor, feeling like a little kid
I'm still standing after all this time
Picking up the pieces of my life without you on my mind

I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah

Once I never could hope to win
You starting down the road leaving me again
The threats you made were meant to cut me down
And if our love was just a circus you'd be a clown by now

You know I'm still standing better than I ever did
Looking like a true survivor, feeling like a little kid
I'm still standing after all this time
Picking up the pieces of my life without you on my mind

I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah

Don't you know I'm still standing better than I ever did
Looking like a true survivor, feeling like a little kid
I'm still standing after all this time
Picking up the pieces of my life without you on my mind

I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah

I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2017)

Are you gay? 
Far from it - faaaaaar from it, from it 

Thanks to my boyfriend it's stuck in my head again (I don't have anything against gay people ofc)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 23, 2017)

Pink Ferragamo sliders on deck
Silly rap beefs just get me more checks 
My life is a movie, I'm never off set
Me & my a-MIGOS (no, not OFF-SET)
Swish swish 
Aww I got them upset 
But my shooters'll make ‘em dance like dub step 
Swish swish aww
My haters is obsessed 
‘Cause I make M's
They get MUCH LESS


----------



## piske (Jul 23, 2017)

Again, again, again, I wasn't thinkin' 'bout you
I wasn't, I wasn't
Again, again, again, I wasn't thinkin' 'bout you
I wasn't, I wasn't


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

WHAT CAN I SAY EXCEPT YOU'RE WELCOME!!!!!! lol


----------



## Zane (Jul 26, 2017)

someone like you
should not be allowed
to start any fires


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

TIME IS A TOOL THAT YOU PUT ON THE WALL OR WEAR IT ON YOUR WRIST.

HELP


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

When I find myself in times of trouble
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom
Let it be

And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom
Let it be

Oh, let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

When all the broken-hearted people
Living in the world agree
There will be an answer
Let it be

For though they may be parted 
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer 
Let it be

Oh, let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

Yeah, let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be
There will be an answer, let it be


----------



## hzl (Jul 26, 2017)

_Lil Aaron on the hooketh
Crazy b---hes everywhere I looketh
Yeah, I'm shooketh
I'm shooketh_


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

I'M LOSING SIGHT, I'M LOSING TOUCH,
AND ALL THESE LITTLE THINGS SEEM TO MATTER SO MUCH...


----------



## emilyo (Jul 29, 2017)

I've been out walking
I don't do that much talking these days
These days
These days I seem to think a lot
About the things that I forgot to do
And all the times I had the chance to


----------



## amanecer (Jul 29, 2017)

Mirror mirror, I'll tell you something, I think I might change it all


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

WE'RE SOARING
WE'RE FLYING 
THERES NOT A STAR IN HEAVEN THAT WE CANT REACH


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

_they see you as small and helpless
they see you as just a child
surprised when they find out that
a warrior will soon run wild

prepare for your greatest moment
prepare for your finest hour
the dreams that you dare to dream
are suddenly about to flower

we are lightning, praying for the thunder _


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 30, 2017)

If I just believe it.
IF I CAN DO IT
I BELIEVE I CAN FLY
I BELEIVE I CAN TOUCH THE SKY
I THINK ABOUT EVERY NIGHT AND DAY
SPREAD MY WINGS AND FLY AWAY
I BELIEVE I CAN SOAR
ok I'm so done


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

_Don't stop
Believing _


sorry


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2017)

And I look out longingly across the beach, there's an ocean making life beyond my reach...


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

_i'm hugging my knees
and the captain is pointing
well, who made her captain?
still, the weakest must go

the tiniest lifeboat, full of people i know _


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2017)

IM SO STIFF SO STRESSED NEED SOMEONE TO RUB MY CHEST AWWWWW YEAH THATS THE SPOT I LIKE THE WAY YOU WORK MY BOOTY KNOT


----------



## Zylia (Aug 7, 2017)

All the lights are sparkling for you it seems
On the downtown scenes, shady blue
Beatboxing and rapping in the summer rain
Like a boss, he sang Jazz and Blues....


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 7, 2017)

ALL ABOUT THAT BASS ABOUT THAT BASS NO TREBLE


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 7, 2017)

your lips they taste like june
your eyes are a rocket to the moon
those legs gonna put me in a tomb
praise god when you hit me with the ooh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

On the floors of Tokyo-o
Down in London town's a go go
A-with the record selection,
And the mirror's reflection,
I'm a dancin' with myself

When there's no one else in si-ight,
In crowded lonely ni-ight
Well, I wait so long for my love vibration
And I'm dancing with myself

Oh oh, Dancing with a-myself,
Oh, oh, dancing with myself
Well, there's nothing to lose
And there's nothing to prove, well,
Dancing with myself 

Oh oh ohh
Oh oh ohhhhhhh


----------



## Loriii (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm here wide awake again 
This fear is something I call a friend 
Hello again 
It's been a while since I saw you here 
I don't remember you saying goodbye 

No 
It doesn't matter it's over 
Here I've been waiting 
All my life 
All this time 
It doesn't matter it's over 
Here I've been waiting 
All my life 
All this time


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2017)

Step out step out of the sun if you keep getting burned...


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Step out step out of the sun if you keep getting burned...



STEP OUT STEP OUT OF THE SUN BECAUSE YOU'VE LEARNED


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Here we go
Off the rails
Don't you know it's time to raise our sails?
It's freedom like you never knew
Don't need bags or a pass
Say the word, I'll be there in a flash
You could say my hat is off to you


Oh we can zoom all the way to the moon
From this great wide wacky world
Jump with me
Grab coins with me
Oh yeah!


It's time to jump up in the air
Jump up, don't be scared
Jump up and your cares will soar away
And if the dark clouds start to swirl
Don't fear, don't shed a tear 'cause
I'll be your 1-UP girl
So let's all jump up super high!
High up in the sky!
There's no power-up like dancing
You know that you're my Super Star
No one else can take me this far
I'm flipping the Switch
Get ready for this
Oh, let's do the Odyssey
Odyssey-- Yes, see! (x7)
Odyssey, Odyssey! Spin the wheel
Take a chance
Every journey starts a new romance
A new world's calling out to you
Take a turn
Off the path
Find a new addition to the cast
You know that any captain needs a crew


Take it in stride as you move, side to side
They're just different points of view
Jump with me
Grab coins with me
Oh yeah!


Come on and jump up in the air
Jump without a care
Jump up 'cause you know that I'll be there
And if you find you're short on joy
Don't break, just don't forget that
You're still our 1-UP boy
So go on, straighten up your cap
Let your toes begin to tap
This rhythm is a power mushroom
Don't forget you're the super star
No one else could make it this far
Put a comb through that 'stache
Now you've got panache
Oh, let's do the Odyssey! It's time to jump up in the air
Jump up, don't be scared
Jump up and your cares will soar away
And if the dark clouds start to swirl
Don't fear, don't shed a tear 'cause
I'll be your 1-UP girl
Now listen, all you boys and girls
All around the world
Don't be afraid to get up and move
You know that we're all superstars
We're the ones who made it this far
Put a smile on that face
There's no time to waste, so
Let's do the Odyssey!


----------



## uyumin (Aug 11, 2017)

I would die for you, I would lie for you
Keep it real with you I would kill for you


----------



## kelpy (Aug 11, 2017)

i'll keep my eyes fixed on the sun
shake me down, cut my hair on a silver cloud
broken sound, softly laying on the ground
oh, not a lot of people left around

in my past, bittersweet there's no love between the sheets
taste the blood, broken dreams, lonely times indeed
with eyes cast down, fixed upon the ground


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 11, 2017)

You
I saw your face in June
You didn't have a clue
of my infatuation


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2017)

What about us?
What about all the times you said you had the answers?
What about us?
What about all the broken happy ever afters
What about us?
What about all the plans that ended in disasters?
What about love? What about trust?
What about us?


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 14, 2017)

BROTHER WILL KILL BROTHER
SPILLING BLOOD ACROSS THE LAND!
KILLING FOR RELIGION SOMETHING I DON'T UNDERSTAND!

FOOLS LIKE ME, WHO CROSS THE SEA
AND COME TO FOREIGN LANDS!
ASK THE SHEEP FOR THEIR BELIEFS
DO YOU KILL ON GODS COMMAND?!?

A COUNTRY THAT'S DIVIDED
SURELY WILL NOT STAND!
MY PAST ERASED, NO MORE DISGRACE
NO FOOLISH NAIVE STAND!

THE END IS NEAR, IT'S CRYSTAL CLEAR
PART OF THE MASTER PLAN!
DON'T LOOK NOW TO ISRAEL
IT MIGHT BE YOUR HOMELANDS

HOLY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS!!!!!!!!!!!

Megadeth - Holy Wars... The Punishment Due...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2017)

Dance, boogie wonderland.
Ha, ha, dance
Boogie wonderland
Midnight creeps so slowly into hearts of men who need more than they get
Daylight deals a bad hand to a woman who has laid too many bets
The mirror stares you in the face and says, "Baby, uh, uh, it don't work"
You say your prayers though you don't care; you dance and shake the hurt

Dance, boogie wonderland
Ha, ha, dance
Boogie wonderland
Sounds fly through the night; I chase my vinyl dreams to Boogie Wonderland
I find romance when I start to dance in Boogie Wonderland
I find romance when I start to dance in Boogie Wonderland
All the love in the world can't be gone
All the need to be loved can't be wrong
All the records are playing and my heart keeps saying
"Boogie wonderland, wonderland"

Dance, boogie wonderland
Ha, ha, dance
Boogie wonderland
Ha, ha
I find romance when I start to dance in boogie wonderland
I find romance when I start to dance in boogie wonderland


----------



## Soigne (Aug 14, 2017)

and like a forest to a fire, a fuse to a lighter
like we want to explode, like we get high on the smoke
they say we should know better, we aren’t good together
but we fail to resist, guess we’re not stronger than this


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

Fear is only in our minds
Taking over all the time
Fear is only in our minds 
But, it's taking over all the time

You poor, sweet innocent thing; dry your eyes and testify
You know you love to hate me; don't you, honey? I'm your sacrifice 

Do you wonder why you hate?
Are you still too weak to survive your mistakes?

You poor, sweet, innocent thing, dry your eyes and testify
You know you live to break me, don't deny, sweet sacrifice


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

A song by Rin Kagamine I forget the song...
And it's in Japanese... So that lol


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2017)

come sail away come sail away come sail away with meeeeee


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 17, 2017)

Glass half-empty
Glass half-full
Well, either way
You won't be going thirsty
Count your blessings
Not your flaws

You've got it all
You've lost your mind in the sound
You're so much more
You can reclaim your crown
You're in control
Rid of the monsters inside your head
Put all your faults to bed
You can be king again

I love those lyrics. Did that by memory, but I think they're accurate. Song is: "King" by Lauren Aquilina


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 17, 2017)

We were so bright
Standing in the sunlight
Never got burned
We were alright
Had the easy kind of love and I let it in


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 17, 2017)

Is 'on your mind' the same as 'stuck in your head' because I've had 'Bad Moon Rising' stuck in my head for like 2 weeks....


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 17, 2017)

_I'm colder than this home
I'm meaner than my demons
I'm bigger than these bones
And all the kids cry out "Please stop you're scaring me"
I can't help this awful energy
Godd*mn right you should be scared of me
Who is in control?_


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

MOUTH WIDE OPEN MOUTH WIDE OPEN MOUTH WIDE OPEN LIKE I WAS AT THE DENTIST


----------



## Aniko (Aug 17, 2017)

_I’m gonna be a bad bad boy I gotta be a bad boy
I’m gonna be a bad boy I gotta be a bad bad boy_

I heard someone singing it and now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2017)

I was never any good 
at loving you
I was never any good at coming through for you
you're going to feel much better
when you cut me loose forever
I was never any good
Never any good
I was never any good at loving you

I was dying when we met
I bet my life on you
but you called me, and I folded
like you knew I'd do
you called my ace, my king, my bluff
okay you win enough's enough
I was never any good
Never any good
I was never any good at loving you


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2017)

FEED ME SEYMOUR. FEED ME ALL NIGHT LONG.


----------



## fruityy (Aug 21, 2017)

You've been runnin' round, runnin' round, runnin' round throwin' that dirt all on my name
'Cause you knew that I, knew that I, knew that I'd call you up.
You've been going round, going round, going round every party in L.A.
'Cause you knew that I, knew that I, knew that I'd be at one, oh.
I know that dress is karma, perfume regret.
You got me thinking 'bout when you were mine, oh
And now I'm all up on ya, what you expect?
But you're not coming home with me tonight.
You just want attention, you don't want my heart.
Maybe you just hate the thought of me with someone new.
Yeah, you just want attention, I knew from the start.
You're just making sure I'm never gettin' over you.


----------



## KrystelPurpleStrike (Aug 21, 2017)

I wanna be the very best
like to one ever was
to catch them is my real test
to train them is my cause
i will travel across the land
searching far and wide
each pok?mon to understand
the power that's inside


----------



## unravel (Aug 21, 2017)

After all the laughter fades 
Signs of life all washed away 
I can still, still feel a gentle breeze 

No matter how hard I pray 
Signs of warning still remain 
And life has become my enemy 

Tell me God, are you punishing me? 
Is this the price I'm paying for my past mistakes?


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 21, 2017)

_My friends say she's a keeper but i let her go
Didn't know how much i need her 'till i was on my own
I've been drinking but the truth won't drown no the truth won't drown
Bad medicine won't go down down down
She's on my mind she's on my mind she's on my mind she's on my mind_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 23, 2017)

_Like a butterfly
A wild butterfly 
I will collect you, and capture you
_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

come on darling, eat! eat, summer cannibals, eat eat eat


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2017)

_Watch out for her, she'll chew you up
Oh oh, here she comes
She's a man-eater_


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2017)

I've been cheated by you since I don't know when!
So I made up my mind it must come to an end
Look at me nooow! Will I ever learn?
I don't know hooooow
but I suddenly lose control
There's a fire within my soul!
Just one look and I can hear a bell ring
One more look and I forget everything ! 

ohhh~



Dawnpiplup said:


> _Like a butterfly
> A wild butterfly
> I will collect you, and capture you
> _





Dawnpiplup said:


> _Watch out for her, she'll chew you up
> Oh oh, here she comes
> She's a man-eater_



omg 10/10 taste in songs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2017)

Zane said:


> omg 10/10 taste in songs



Haha, thank you!  I love listening to 80s music lol. 

_We are the champions, my friends
And we'll keep on fightin' 'till the end
We are the champions 
We are the champions
No time for losers, 'cause we are the champions
Of the world_


----------



## piske (Aug 30, 2017)

...and I don't need to see you every day, but I'd like to...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2017)

_And I try, and I try, and I try
But everybody wants to puts me down
They say I'm goin' crazy_


----------



## piske (Aug 31, 2017)

When no is around, love will always love you.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2017)

may others plan their future, i'm busy loving you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2017)

DESPACITO

BANANANANANANANA POQUITO
BANANANANANANANA BURRITO
BANANANANANANANA DORITO

DESPACITO


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND
UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND
UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND
*THE CONCEPT OF LOVE*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Your body is a temple,
but the temple is a prison,
and the prison's overcrowded.


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2017)

she lives on love street
lingers long on love street...


----------



## mapleshine (Sep 1, 2017)

if we were meant to be, we would've been by now


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 1, 2017)

_Talk to me baby *mumble mumble 
Something something!
Ay ya yay ya ya 
Keep on hopin
We'll eat cake by the ocean!_


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 1, 2017)

_Let the sea roar.. and the floods clap their hands 
And the hills sing together for joy~ _


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 1, 2017)

What is love?
BABY DONT HURT ME, DONT HURT ME, NO MORE.


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS ~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2017)

_Watching them come and go
Tomorrow's and the yesterdays _


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

others may plan their future, i'm busy loving you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2017)

_Pressure
Pushing down on me, pushing down on you
No man ask for
Under pressure
That burns a building down, splits a family in two
Puts people on streets_


----------



## Loriii (Sep 11, 2017)

It gets hard, when memory's faded
And who gets what the say
It's likely they're, just jealous and jaded
Or maybe

I don't want to take advice from fools
I'll just figure everything is cool
_Til I hear it from you

Til I hear it from you_

I can't let it get me off
Break up my train of thought
As far as I know nothing's wrong
Until I hear it from you


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

choo choo train chuckin down the track, gonna travel on never coming back... got a one-way ticket to the blues


----------



## carp (Sep 12, 2017)

the less i know the better

oh my love, can't you see that i'm by your side
no surprise~


----------



## Bcat (Sep 12, 2017)

_Saw you walk inside a bar
He said something to make you laugh
I saw that both your smiles were twice as wide as ours
Yeah, you look happier, you do

Ain't nobody hurt you like I hurt you
But ain't nobody love you like I do
Promise that I will not take it personal, baby
If you're moving on with someone new

'Cause baby you look happier, you do
My friends told me one day I'll feel it too
And until then I'll smile to hide the truth
But I know I was happier with you..._


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 12, 2017)

"The sun is shinin' in the sky
There ain't a cloud in sight
it's stopped raining, everybody's in a play
and don't you know, it's a beautiful new day, hey hey"


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 12, 2017)

This one's called The Ballad of Sponge.
_All the sadness in the world, I soak
I want to cry, but instead, I choke
Upon my 'stache, we will ride
But broken am I deep inside
My brothers forget me
The princess left me
Maybe dreams do come true…
Maybe… maybe they will shout my name…
Maybe I'll find my fame, orange is a lonely color
Being a Sponge…
****ing suuuuuucks…_


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2017)

it's not his fault that he can't behave
society made him go astray
perhaps if we're nice he'll go away?


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 13, 2017)

_Guess I got what I deserved
Kept you waiting there too long, my love
All that time without a word
Didn't know you'd think that I'd forget or I'd regret
The special love I had for you, my baby blue_


----------



## carp (Sep 13, 2017)

nothing satiates me
and i dont think that i hate me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

don't you want me baby, don't you want me ooohh


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2017)

If you peel away the skin is there anybody there


----------



## carp (Sep 14, 2017)

i was walking? downt he street he otherday
tyringto istract myself
but then i see ya face
o wait thts som1 elssss


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 14, 2017)

Brah
BRAH
I am Hercules Mulligan!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spoiler: Lyrics



You. With me. The moon, rock around, give it. To me.
You need to hear our song!
Need to, have it,
You need to hallelujah
When I rule when I rule, and I fuel the melody
You better kid!

-Main Portion-
Too many foes,
You should've should've better been with me
To keep this melody
Two fellow deeds, your body know cha I'm a kid,
You're the hero and a squid!
Bang bang!

You. And me. The world.
Reach out and give it. To me.
You need to hear our song.
Give in. To me.
You need to hallelujah when I rule when I rule
And I fuel the melody you better
Not. Give in. To them.
Reach out and heed out the air.
You need to hear our song.
Give it. To me.
You need to hallelujah when I rule when I rule
And I fuel the melody 
You better kid.



Such a weeb :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2017)

_Shot through the heart,
And you're to blame!
Darling, you give love
A bad name_


----------



## Lydon (Sep 15, 2017)

and when you start to feel the rush
a crimson headache, aching blush


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 15, 2017)

Mostly I'm bad, mostly I make
The people that care about me, love me, sad
And I don't know why
Mostly I lie and maybe it's because
I don't want anyone to know who I am
Oh, but you, with your angel face
You take me to a place, I've never been
Oh, but you, with your innocence
You break through my defense

I'm only good with you
I'm only good with you
I've done so many things wrong
I've sung a thousand songs
What did you see in me?
It's still a mystery
Thought that I was through
You made me someone new
And I'm only good with
I'm only good with you


----------



## Tigoma (Sep 15, 2017)

𝘞𝘦𝘭𝘭 𝘐 𝘥𝘰𝘯'𝘵 𝘬𝘯𝘰𝘸 𝘸𝘩𝘢𝘵 𝘐'𝘷𝘦 𝘣𝘦𝘦𝘯 𝘵𝘰𝘭𝘥
𝘠𝘰𝘶 𝘯𝘦𝘷𝘦𝘳 𝘴𝘭𝘰𝘸 𝘥𝘰𝘸𝘯, 𝘺𝘰𝘶 𝘯𝘦𝘷𝘦𝘳 𝘨𝘳𝘰𝘸 𝘰𝘭𝘥
𝘐'𝘮 𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘦𝘥 𝘰𝘧 𝘴𝘤𝘳𝘦𝘸𝘪𝘯𝘨 𝘶𝘱, 𝘐'𝘮 𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘦𝘥 𝘰𝘧 𝘨𝘰𝘪𝘯' 𝘥𝘰𝘸𝘯
𝘐'𝘮 𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘦𝘥 𝘰𝘧 𝘮𝘺𝘴𝘦𝘭𝘧, 𝘐'𝘮 𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘦𝘥 𝘰𝘧 𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘵𝘰𝘸𝘯
𝘖𝘩 𝘮𝘺 𝘮𝘺, 𝘰𝘩 𝘩𝘦𝘭𝘭 𝘺𝘦𝘴
𝘏𝘰𝘯𝘦𝘺 𝘱𝘶𝘵 𝘰𝘯 𝘵𝘩𝘢𝘵 𝘱𝘢𝘳𝘵𝘺 𝘥𝘳𝘦𝘴𝘴
𝘉𝘶𝘺 𝘮𝘦 𝘢 𝘥𝘳𝘪𝘯𝘬, 𝘴𝘪𝘯𝘨 𝘮𝘦 𝘢 𝘴𝘰𝘯𝘨,
𝘛𝘢𝘬𝘦 𝘮𝘦 𝘢𝘴 𝘐 𝘤𝘰𝘮𝘦 '𝘤𝘢𝘶𝘴𝘦 𝘐 𝘤𝘢𝘯'𝘵 𝘴𝘵𝘢𝘺 𝘭𝘰𝘯𝘨

𝘓𝘢𝘴𝘵 𝘥𝘢𝘯𝘤𝘦 𝘸𝘪𝘵𝘩 𝘔𝘢𝘳𝘺 𝘑𝘢𝘯𝘦
𝘖𝘯𝘦 𝘮𝘰𝘳𝘦 𝘵𝘪𝘮𝘦 𝘵𝘰 𝘬𝘪𝘭𝘭 𝘵𝘩𝘦 𝘱𝘢𝘪𝘯
𝘐 𝘧𝘦𝘦𝘭 𝘴𝘶𝘮𝘮𝘦𝘳 𝘤𝘳𝘦𝘦𝘱𝘪𝘯' 𝘪𝘯 𝘢𝘯𝘥 𝘐'𝘮
𝘛𝘪𝘳𝘦𝘥 𝘰𝘧 𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘵𝘰𝘸𝘯 𝘢𝘨𝘢𝘪𝘯...


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 15, 2017)

... I hate you I love you I hate that I love you
 don't want to but I can't out nobody else about you... 
I hate you I love you I hate that I want you
You want her you need her and I'll never be her..


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2017)

Better luck, better luck, better luck next time !!!
If you do it once, there'll never be a second time! 
Better luck, better luck, better luck next time !!
Find somebody else, you're never gonna be mine !

(actually just what im listening to right now lol)


----------



## squidpops (Sep 16, 2017)

I want money and power
And champagne and fame
I want money and power
My black heart's to blame


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2017)

Islands in the sea 
Are so much like me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2017)

i son sodadi, noucha, i son sodadi


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

"Yet Another Day"
(feat. Ray Wilson)

Somethings disappear inside 
Should I try to run away 
If I could I would escape you 
I won't argue anymore 
I have lost the will to be 
Hope you don't think I'm ungrateful 

Close the curtains lock the door 
Left my notes upon the stair 
In the hope you wouldn't read it 
Fake emotions in my head 
Everything I've seen and read 
Can't begin to find a reason 
Why, why are you laughing? 
Is it something that I said? 

I don't like this place at all 
Makes me wonder what I'm here for 
Someone take this pain away 
Dying to see another day 
And I don't want to be your friend 
Or pretend I can fit in too 
I'm incensed, I'm blown away 
Dying to see another day


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2017)

Who's gonna ride with the elevator man


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

Next time your found, with your chin on the ground
There a lot to be learned, so look around

Just what makes that little old ant
Think he'll move that rubber tree plant
Anyone knows an ant, can't
Move a rubber tree plant

But he's got high hopes, he's got high hopes
He's got high apple pie, in the sky hopes

So any time your gettin' low
'Stead of lettin' go
Just remember that ant
Oops there goes another rubber tree plant

When troubles call, and your back's to the wall
There a lot to be learned, that wall could fall

Once there was a silly old ram
Thought he'd punch a hole in a dam
No one could make that ram, scram
He kept buttin' that dam

'Cause he had high hopes, he had high hopes
He had high apple pie, in the sky hopes

So any time your feelin' bad
'stead of feelin' sad
Just remember that ram
Oops there goes a billion kilowatt dam

All problems just a toy balloon
They'll be bursted soon
They're just bound to go pop
Oops there goes another problem kerplop


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 18, 2017)

Lab Results from Cyanide and Happiness.


_You’ve got...
Norovirus, hepatitis, tendinitis,
syphilis,
And salmonella, sickle cell,
a rash we don’t know what it is,
And toxoplasma, super asthma,
better go call Make-A-Wish.
You haven’t got much longer and I
haven’t finished half my list!

Your brain’s arthritic, blood’s
acidic, dick hole trickles pickle juice,
Your pancreas is gangrenous, my God
please never reproduce!
You’re seizure prone and every bone
inside your body’s cancerous.
Your joints go backwards, and I
lack words to explain how bad this is!

(spoken)
Except for these words!

Your taint’s inflamed, your anus
sprained, your every vein is
clogged with plaque,
Your spine’s a wreck, your throat’s
infected from your neck down to
your crack!
And all your poop is filled with lupus,
All your **** is out of whack!

Your heart’s diseased and full of
bees a single breeze could end your
measly-
Life and also measles, weevils,
fecal beetles, fetal alcoholic
syndrome, chronic symptoms common
to medieval people,

Your nose is blown, your back is
thrown, your cells have unknown chromosomes,
And kidney stones and loads of
Crohns and toenail cheese and pubic
fleas and leaky knees, and
athlete’s feet, and trucker’s butt,
one twisted nut, your liver sucks,
with any luck you’ll kick the
bucket soon enooooough,

Also you’re deaf._


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 18, 2017)

Call of the Mountains - ELUVEITIE

_Against the waves, with our swords in our hands
Against the sea, with our backs to the walls
Against distress, in the presence of our enemies
Against the storms, roaring at our faces

A cry rang out throughout the skies
A beckon, the flight of the cranes

The call of the mountains
The call of the Alps
The call home
The tune in our hearts
The song of the mountains

What's that stir, so blatant in our sallying hearts?
What's that urge, that lifted up our longing eyes?
What's that ring, echoing from the leaden skies?
What's that augur, resounding from the lyre's strings?

A cry rang on in the sibilant winds
A behest, the outcry of the cranes

The call of the mountains
The call of the Alps
The call home
The tune in our hearts
The song of the mountains

The voice in the wind, the saint in the sky

The call of the mountains
The call of the Alps
The call home
The tune in our hearts, the call of the mountains
The call of the Alps
The call home
The tune in our hearts, the song of the mountains_


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 18, 2017)

mono di tetra anthologia

ροδιά ιξός ριζα
anthos tu kerasu


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 19, 2017)

Сколько раз прощались мы.
В свете утренней звезды.
Погасали вновь огни.
Нам нужны были они.
Знаю трудно всё терять.
Когда нет причин прощать.
Остаётся нам с тобой лишь только убегать.
Давай сердца откроем.
Лишь об этом молю.
От мира чувства скроем.
Каждый день я говорю.
Как жаль, что всё иначе.
И ты не сможешь понять.
Что в моём сердце значишь.
Я устал тебя терять.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 19, 2017)

Well I’m not paralyzed
But, I seem to be struck by you
I want to make you move
Because you’re standing still
If your body matches
What your eyes can do
You’ll probably move right through
Me on my way to you


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2017)

You're missing the whole point
you're not my little pet
Don't throw away your life, 
the game's not over yet
I do not own your soul
Don't want you in a cage
I only want your heart
to find a special place


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh instrument of god force -
Fed on ignorance and lies,
So blind and narrow-minded
That you cannot compromise.
Even the most foolish theif
Should know what he is taking -
Lest he find himself within a
Cage of his own making.
The ways of wyrd are many and
Our path you must decide,
For the secrets that you seek
Are all around you-
Use your eyes.
The threads cannot be broken
That have brought you here to me -
And bind two foes together
Like the best of enemies.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

Santa must hate the poor kids, 
'cause Santa only hangs with the rich..
Santa haaates pooor kids,
Santa haaates pooor kids (...)


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2017)

I've never been lost like this 
I've never been lost like this 
But I wouldn't be haaaaa-aaa-aappy anywhere else ~

(I was dreaming about this lyric and woke up thinking how good it was and slapping myself on the back.. then remembered it's from a song lol)


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2017)

what kind of pok?mon are u how do u do the things u do lmao


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2017)

let's hear it for the boy


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 27, 2017)

Even though I'm losing
Doesn't make me a loser yet
You still know me by name, Green
I'll still be Lady Daydream


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

What's new, Scooby Doo?
We're coming after you.
You're gonna solve that mystery.
I see you Scooby Doo.
The trail leads back to you.
What's new Scooby Doo?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Sep 28, 2017)

That's bananas
I do damage
When I brandish my katanas


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)

dur, dur, dur na no alma


----------



## Sloom (Sep 28, 2017)

dun dun, dundun, dundun, dundun...
dun. dun dun. dun dun DUN DUN! DUN DUN! DUN DUN! 
dun dun, dundun, dundun, dundun...


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2017)

i try and find excuses
for what you did to me
can't forget that burning rage
when i wake up thinking of your face
for the blinding swiftness of revenge
that i know i'll never see
know i'll never see


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 29, 2017)

Say what you mean out loud
Drowning in silence when I'm lost in the crowd
'Cause every sweet thing you never speak
It's deafening, never knowing what could be
Wish I could show you how
But you're just a ghost now


----------



## tae (Sep 29, 2017)

if i smile with my teeth
bet you believe me
if i smile with my teeth
i think i believe me
oh please don't ask me how i've been
don't make me play pretend
oh no, oh what's the use


----------



## Espurr (Sep 29, 2017)

Sunday, Monday, Happy Days /
Tuesday, Wednesday, Happy Days /
Thursday, Friday, Happy Days /
The weekend comes, my cycle hums /
Ready to race to you


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

you’re so cool you’re so cool 
i’ll bet when you were born 
all the orange crush & ne-hi soda 
bottles in the world fizzed over 
they wanna break your heart 
but it’s made of blood & tar 
you carry all that suffering 
like a gun between your arms


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

I meant what I said when I said I would rearrange my plans and change for you
You know me; I've always been the kind with easy confidence
Confident enough to honestly believe that nothing out there's stopping me especially not someone who's not loving me
Now listen here I told you I could live on with out loving you

I was bluffing then, but it seems that just might have been the truth
Well my dad told me, "One day, son, this girl will think of what she's done and hurting you will be the first of many more regrets to come."
And he said, "If she doesn't call, then it's her fault and it's her loss."
I say, "It's not that simple, see, but then again it just may be..."


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2017)

they say lightning they say lightning
lightning never strikes twice in a row

i should know!
i've been hit three times!
or was it four?
i'm a walking testimony!


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

There are things we can't recall, blind as night that finds us all 
Winter tucks her children in, her fragile china dolls 
But my hands remember hers, rolling 'round the shaded ferns 
Naked arms, her secrets still like songs I'd never learned 

There are names across the sea, only now I do believe 
Sometimes, with the windows closed, she'll sit and think of me 
But she'll mend his tattered clothes and they'll kiss as if they know 
A baby sleeps in all our bones, so scared to be alone

— Passing Afternoon by Iron & Wine


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)

Retomos trei clounis
Selgamos trei nanta
Uaitos beruat in ueitibi
Sterca are toutin atriiinpe
Laxscit in cridiiobi

Immos nertaci
Immos exobni
Immos riii
Immos segi

Retomos trei clounis
Selgamos trei nanta
Sterca are toutin atriiinpe
Laxscit in cri?iiobi

Immos nertaci
Immos exobni
Immos riii
Immos segi
Immos nertaci
Immos exobni
Immos riii
Immos segi

Retomos trei clounis
Selgamos trei nanta
Sterca are toutin atriiinpe
Laxscit in cri?iiobi

Catvrix i??u
Catvrix uxu
Catvrix abisnis
Catvrix con snus
Catvrix in dubnei
etic au nemesi
Catvrix con snus
Catvrix
Catvrix
Catvrix

Catvrix i??u
Catvrix uxu
Catvrix abisnis
Catvrix con snus
Catvrix in dubnei
etic au nemesi
Catvrix con snus
Catvrix
Catvrix
Catvrix

Immos
Catvrix


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 2, 2017)

cause i'm sicking of loosing soulmates,
so where do I begin?
I can finally see you're as fxcked up as me,
so how do we win?


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2017)

spider crawling 
in my left ear
has a message
I want you to hear


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2017)

_Don't go breaking my heart_


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

I ran across cyanide plains,
Mind like a prison cell
But feet untethered and sane

I wandered out hopeless and sad
No thought of where I'd go
Or how I'd ever get back

There is an answer
I haven't found it
But I will keep dancing 'til I do

— Dance For You by Dirty Projectors


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Scooby Dooby Doo, Where are you
We've got some work to do now
Scooby Dooby Doo, Where are you
We need some help from you now
Come on, Scooby Doo, I see you
pretending you've got a sliver
But you're not fooling me, cause I can see
the way you shake and shiver
You know we've got a mystery to solve so Scooby Doo
be ready for your act
Don't hold back!
And Scooby Doo if you come through you're gonna have
yourself a
Scooby Snack!
That's a fact!


----------



## Paxx (Oct 3, 2017)

_Carry on my wayward son
For there'll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Don't you cry no more_


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities
Old Mother Nature's recipes
That brings the bare necessities of life
Wherever I wander, wherever I roam
I couldn't be fonder of my big home
The bees are buzzin' in the tree
To make some honey just for me
When you look under the rocks and plants
And take a glance at the fancy ants
Then maybe try a few
The bare necessities of life will come to you
They'll come to you!
Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities 
That's why a bear can rest at ease
With just the bare necessities of life
Now when you pick a pawpaw
Or a prickly pear
And you prick a raw paw
Next time beware
Don't pick the prickly pear by the paw
When you pick a pear
Try to use the claw
But you don't need to use the claw
When you pick a pear of the big pawpaw
Have I given you a clue?
The bare necessities of life will come to you
They'll come to you!
So just try and relax, yeah cool it
Fall apart in my backyard
'Cause let me tell you something little britches
If you act like that bee acts, uh uh
You're working too hard
And don't spend your time lookin' around
For something you want that can't be found
When you find out you can live without it
And go along not thinkin' about it
I'll tell you something true
The bare necessities of life will come to you
Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities 
That's why a bear can rest at ease
With just the bare necessities of life
The bare necessities of life will come to you


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

I put my hands up in the air sometimes...


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 4, 2017)

What kind of perfect love crime 

Would make us both cry?

It hurts even more til we just can’t ignore

The one who gave love, and one that can’t get enough

We’re both to blame and always weighing

Our feelings every day



Guilty aren’t I? Of all my love crimes

How many could there be? I don’t wanna know

With no parole, I’ll be here maybe 10 to life

So til I die, I will protect and serve by your side



Sure, I’ve been tried for all my love crimes

But learned that a judge does it all out of love

Held me tightly, you cried so unnaturally

Looked up at me but you were smiling

I knew instantly… 

You’re also guilty

-"Love Trial" Jubyphonic Cover~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

_Mama, just killed a man
Put a gun against his head
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead
Mama
Life had just begun
But now I've gone and thrown it all away
Mama, oooh
Didn't mean to make you cry
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
Carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters_


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

It's grey, the rain pours down my face
The tears become erased
A cleansing of my fate
Splashing down into my grin

My eyes become alive
A feeling left behind
A hidden world untied
Creating all you see today

The clouds they went away
Forever did I wait
But karma found my plate
Now I'm smiling in the sun

We'll meet again someday
You smile and then I'll say
When it rains it pours all day
Until love can find its way

— When It Rains It Poors (sic) by Twiddle


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

_I'm sorry but I'm just thinking of the right words to say_


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

_And then I gave you my eyes
To see all the colours
And then I gave you my ears
To hear all the sirens
And then I gave you my heart
To fill in the emptiness in your chest
And then I gave you my brain
So that you can learn to love

Tell me tell me
What do you see
In the water that's clinging onto my skin
Cut me cut me
Please make it deep
If I'm covered in scars
Will you look at me?
Kiss me kiss me
Don't leave me be
I'm a bathtub mermaid
I cannot swim but only sing
Just pull the plug
Flush down all your memories
Into the sea﻿_



Dedenne2 said:


> I put my hands up in the air sometimes...



OMG i haven't heard this song in ages!! definitely an old favorite haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2017)

_Last Christmas, I gave you my heart
But the very next day, you gave it away
This year, to save me from tears
I'll give it to someone special_


----------



## Zane (Oct 6, 2017)

I like to play
I like to win
but either way
I've got to be entertained


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2017)

_It's an invitation, across the nation
A chance for folks to meet
They'll be laughing and singing and music swinging
Dancing in the street_


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 6, 2017)

so they pull back
make other plans
i understand
i'm a liability
get you wild make you leave
i'm a little much for everyone


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

In dreams
I'm moving through heavy water
The love is enormous,
it's lifting me up
I'd rather be sleeping
I'd rather fall in to tidal waves
and go where the deepest currents go

— Heavy Water/I'd Rather Be Sleeping by Grouper


----------



## Zane (Oct 6, 2017)

friction and harmony
who's gonna ride with me
far across the ocean on a floating bed of sand


----------



## namiieco (Oct 6, 2017)

Why not add up all the words you were just trying to scream out
Put ’em to a bunch of notes and let me sing them
“How could such an awful noise be fit for human ears?”
But you wouldn’t give up
Surely getting better everyday that goes by
In an instant you can make me sing for just you and I
So keep your words 

 And let me sing for them world to hear


----------



## Forests (Oct 6, 2017)

Sweeeeet Caroline..._bah bah bah_


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 6, 2017)

All I hear is sirens
In a world so violent
Would you be a tyrant?
If I gave you power
Would you take it out?

Look me in my iris
I can read your silence
When everything is a riot
You're my peace and quiet
- Tyrant by Kali Uchis


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

"Yet Another Day"
(feat. Ray Wilson)

Somethings disappear inside 
Should I try to run away 
If I could I would escape you 
I won't argue anymore 
I have lost the will to be 
Hope you don't think I'm ungrateful 

Close the curtains lock the door 
Left my notes upon the stair 
In the hope you wouldn't read it 
Fake emotions in my head 
Everything I've seen and read 
Can't begin to find a reason 
Why, why are you laughing? 
Is it something that I said? 

I don't like this place at all 
Makes me wonder what I'm here for 
Someone take this pain away 
Dying to see another day 
And I don't want to be your friend 
Or pretend I can fit in too 
I'm incensed, I'm blown away 
Dying to see another day


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh, I really should've known
By the time you drove me home
By the vagueness in your eyes, your casual goodbyes
By the chill in your embrace
The expression on your face that told me
Maybe you might have some advice to give
On how to be insensitive
Insensitive
Insensitive

How do you numb your skin, after the warmest touch?
How do you slow your blood, after the body rush?
How do you free your soul, after you've found a friend? 
How do you teach your heart it's a crime to fall in love again?

Oh, you probably won't remember me
It's probably ancient history
I'm one of the chosen few
Who went ahead and fell for you
I'm out of vogue, I'm out of touch
I fell too fast, I feel too much
I thought that you might have some advice to give
On how to be insensitive


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 7, 2017)

You got a fetish for my love
You put me out and you come right back..
Don't see the point of blaming..  If I where you,  I do me too.


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

and when he stole the car 
nobody dreamed he'd try to take it so far
he didn't mean to hit the poor man
who had to go and die
it made the judge cry


----------



## Sloom (Oct 7, 2017)

do do do do do do do doooo
dng dng dng dng
dng dng dng dnngg
dng dng dng dng
do do do do do do do doooo
do do do do do do do doooo
dng dng dng dng
ngggnnnnn
dng dng dng dng
do do do do do do do doooo
dng dng dng dng
do do do do do do do doooo
dng dng dng dng
nggggnnnnn
dng dng dng dng
dng dng dng dng
tch tch tch tch tch tch tch
dng dng dng dng
do do do do do do do doooo
dng dng dng dng
do do do do do do do doooo
dng dng dng dng
nnnnnnggnnn


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 7, 2017)

What would a mother not do for her child 
What heights would a mother not climb
There's a bond the exists between mother and child
And it only goes deeper with time
It's a promise for life between mother and child 
And to break it there is no greater pain
And your shaken to your soul
With an ache that you can't erase
Like the tears you never cried but still keep scrubbing off your face


----------



## Paxx (Oct 7, 2017)

_I'm gonna fight 'em all
A seven nation army couldn't hold me back
They're gonna rip it off
Taking their time right behind my back_


----------



## samavis (Oct 7, 2017)

_Listen long, long enough you can love me
I’ll be just yours, you can hold me
Even let you undress my mind
Save it, play it, watch it then press rewind
I can give you what you need
I can give you what you need_


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

_head first, no regrets and no rules
We can stay as long as we want
Slow dancing in the darkness
And all I know is I wanna be here with you from now on​_


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 7, 2017)

everybody here is so serious and I'm just like

_*It's fun to stay at the YMCA
It's fun to stay at the YMCA*_


----------



## mitfy (Oct 7, 2017)

_i can only hope it's true enough
that every little thing i do for love
redeems me from the moments i deem worthy of the worst things that i've done_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2017)

_Someday love will find you
Break those chains that bind you_


----------



## tomnookismyboyfriend (Oct 7, 2017)

save me, i dont wanna fall in love 

-xxx


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2017)

how can i be sure
when u don't give me looove u gave me pale shelter
u don't give me looove u give me cold hands


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

I've seen fire and I've seen rain 
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend, 
but I always thought that I'd see you again

— Fire and Rain by James Taylor


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2017)

does it hurt?
oh it really doesn't matter
does it burn?
oh i don't feel a thing
does it sting?
oh yeah, it really doesn't matter
does it hurt?
oh i don't give a damn

when i find myself falling and i hit the bottom
it only makes me laugh
it only makes me laugh


----------



## Bcat (Oct 8, 2017)

_The black magic of Mulholland Drive
Swimming pools under desert skies
Drinking white wine in the blushing light
Just another LA Devotee..._​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

_Everybody's working for the weekend _


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Love you all the time
Even though you're not mine
Love you all the time
Dream I'm in the saltwater
Timing's gone all bad
Broken faith and a broken way

You couldn't lose me if you tried
'Cause I'll be rolling to your side, baby

Love you all the time
Even though you're not mine
Love you all the time
Broken faith and a broken way

You couldn't lose me if you tried...

— Saltwater by Beach House


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2017)

So just hold on tight
I'll be coming, I'm coming for you, oh oh
And every night
I'll be burning, burning for you, oh oh
And I will back you up, I will show you love
I will give you all I got 'til I cannot
Hold on tight
I'm breathing, breathing for you, oh oh
When you come undone
I'll carry your chains
So you can feel freedom
And a little less pain
And if the poison
Burns in your blood
I'll drink the venom
Out of the cut


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2017)

and i wish
that you were here with me
and i wish that somehow things would change
you'd lose your fear of me
and i feel that things might be okay
oooooh wouldn't that be strange !


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2017)

_But my heart don't understand
Why I got you on my mind_


----------



## tae (Oct 9, 2017)

we never leave the room
i guess there's no need to
nothing but me and you
visions in bird's eye view
this must be the morning
never saw it coming
i was tangled up in your limbs
we never leave the room
now that i'm here with you


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Each day you come closer
So close I can almost feel your breath on my shoulders
But I know if I turn around you might run away again

It may be different now, but the pattern won't wash out
Covers up our eyes, leaves us knots and severed ties
We follow new lines

Stuck like those prehistoric mammoths in the ice
Thaw me out and I won't close my eyes

— Prehistoric by Now, Now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

_Once we were lovers, can they understand?_


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

When you're down and troubled and you need a helping hand
and nothing, whoa, nothing is going right.
Close your eyes and think of me and soon I will be there
to brighten up even your darkest nights.

You just call out my name, and you know where ever I am
I'll come running to see you again.
Winter, spring, summer, or fall, all you have to do is call and I'll be there, yeah, yeah,
you've got a friend.

— You've Got A Friend by James Taylor


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2017)

everyone says 
we've come such a long long way 
we're civilized
 isn't that nice?!
we've gotten so smart
we know how to blow the whole world apart!
but when it comes to the simple things
like _living together_
..... HAH!


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

It's the weight of the world pulling down on your life
When it feels like you're waiting, pacing trying to survive
There's a moment when you start thinking to yourself
I gotta get over this I need some help
And shout it out like the rhythm in the sun
Let the good vibrations keep you rolling on strong
Relax and dream one day at a time
Let the beauty of the music start to heal your life
Heal your life

— Syncopated Healing by Twiddle


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

_life was fun
full of laughs
full of hopeful smiles
bet you wish you were here
but... i'll see you in a while. _


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2017)

She smells like lemongrass and sleep
She tastes like apple juice and peach
You would find her in a polaroid picture
And she means everything to me
and I'll be okay
Admiring from afar
Cause even when she's next to me
We could not be more far apart
Cause she tastes like birthday cake and storytime and fall
But to her
I taste like nothing at all


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2017)

we make ourselves like clay from someone else's dream


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

i know that you don't want me here
i know that you don't want me here
i know that you don't want me here
i know that you don't want me here
oh- i'll just call a taxi.
i gotta be up early again

(also to the person who wrote the lyrics to 'she' earlier,,, i see you)


----------



## Sloom (Oct 11, 2017)

hmm
alright guys
hmm
I'm doing take on me now. Alright
badabababa
alright I really, I really like this song, it sounds good.
Mining away
I don't know what to mine on
Mine this anyway
in this Minecraft day, *SO BEAUTIFUL*
unfolding bun
what's that I found?
*MINE*
*DIAMOOONDS*
*MIIINEE DIAAAAAMOOOONDS*
*I'LL MINE THEEEEEEEEEEM*
*SO I'VE GOT TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
So easy to mine...
like my Minecraft pickaxe and shovel!
Hopefully they stay
in my Minecraft chests
So I'm gonna make
A lock on *IT*
*MIIIIIINE DIAAAAAMOOOOOOOOONDS
MIIIIIIIIINE DIIAAAAAMOOOOOOOOONDS
I'LL MINE THEEM*
*SO FAR I'VE GOT TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo*
Uh...
ahem.
ahem... ahem AHEM AHEM. I'm alright. I'm ready. Ahem.
*ALL THESE DIAMONDS*
seeding carefully away
I'm* getting LAID*
and they make it stole
from my ender chest
Wait who's that
*HOLY SHEEP IT'S NOTCH*
*MIIIIIINE DIIAAAMONDS
MIIIIIIIIINE DIAAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOOOONDS
NOW THEY'RE SAAAAAFE
UUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHGHHHGHHhhhh*
woooow
ugh.
*NOOOWW THAT THEY'RE SAFE*
*WAAAAUUUUUUGHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhh*
*miiiiine diaaaamooonds*
*MIIIIIINE DIAAAAAAMOOOOOOOONDS*
ugh... uh, thanks for listening and recommending this song


----------



## squidpops (Oct 11, 2017)

We're born to live
We're born to die
We're forced to swallow these pills
And to never ask why
What I've become?
Why can't you see
That everybody, everybody, everybody's got this disease?
Everybody's got this disease


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

_Inside my heart is breaking
My makeup may be flaking
But my smile still stays on
Whatever happens, I'll leave it all to chance
Another heartache, another failed romance
On and on
Does anyone know what we are living for?_


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2017)

you're out of control and you want someone to tell you
when you wake up in the morning
it'll only be a dream..


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

They think they're doing something wise sending pawns to their demise
to tell us how to live our lives a country crumbling 
Like thick molasses rolling by the fumes of oil 
chain the night when there’s no moon to spark the sky a thread unravelling

Closing doors to clutter time branding waste to form a line 
keeping reason miles behind a mighty trampling 
Does it hurt to tell the truth it's gonna sting you when you lose 
this fire's burning ‘cause of you sweet karma's crackling

So take a trip on down with me my friend 
On the mountain high natural smoke up to the sky 
To the sea we fly speeding down the mountainside 
On the wind we float landing on a flying boat 
Plunging deep below watch the bubbles come and go 
Keep two open eyes free yourself expand your mind 
They can’t restrict your time in this perfect world of mine

— Honeyburste by Twiddle


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

This my excavation and today is Qumran
Everything that happens is from now on
This is pouring rain
This is paralyzed

I keep throwing it down two-hundred at a time
It's hard to find it when you knew it
When your money's gone
And you're drunk as hell

On your back with your racks as the stacks are your load
In the back and the racks and the stacks of your load
In the back with your racks and you're un-stacking your load

Well I've been twisting to the sun and the moon
I needed to replace
The fountain in the front yard is rusted out
All my love was down
In a frozen ground

There's a black crow sitting across from me
His wiry legs are crossed
He is dangling my keys, he even fakes a toss
Whatever could it be
That has brought me to this loss?

On your back with your racks as the stacks are your load
In the back and the racks and the stacks of your load
In the back with your racks and you're un-stacking your load

This is not the sound of a new man or crispy realization
It's the sound of the unlocking and the lift away
Your love will be
Safe with me

— re: Stacks by Bon Iver


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an off-hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun


----------



## namiieco (Oct 14, 2017)

and i'll be okay
admiring from afar
cause even when she's next to me we could not be more far apart


----------



## Citrine (Oct 14, 2017)

everytime we touch LOL


----------



## deerliing (Oct 14, 2017)

hearts beat fast,
colors and promises.
how to be brave,
how can i love 
when i'm afraid to fall

- a thousand years;

i love this song. no matter how overrated or cheesy it is


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2017)

how did you find the nerve
to lie right to my face?
how did you find the NEEEEERVE


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 14, 2017)

Sold my cold knot, a heavy stone
Sold my red horse for a venture home
To vanish on the bow
Settling slow

Fit it all, fit it in the doldrums
Or so the story goes
Color the era
Film it as historical

My mile could not pump the plumb
In my arbor 'till my ardor trumped
Every inner inertia
Lump sum

All at once rushing from the sump-pump
Or so the story goes
Balance we won't know
We will see when it gets warm

— Lump Sum by Bon Iver


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

HI MY NAME'S HARD ROCK JOE AND I HOPE YOU LIKE PUNK MUSIC BECAUSE HERE'S A PUNK SONG I WROTE FOR TOTINO'S PIZZA ROLLS
TOTINOS
**** START THE MUSIC RIGHT
TOTINOS 
TOTINOS (CHOMP)
HOW DID YOU KNOW
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
EVERYBODY'S TALKING ABOUT
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
HOT PIZZA ROLLS
THEY'RE NOT BURRITOS
BURRITOS
Thank you.
FEMININE PIZZA BAG
AAAAA
PAT PAT PAT
WANNA GO NUTS
COME TO MY PLACE AND SEE A PIZZA ROLL
HI MY NAME IS TIM HEIDECKER
AND I'M ERIC WAREHEIM
HEY ERIC DO YOU KNOW WHAT MY NAME IS
ABSOLUTELY YOU JUST TOLD US, TIM HEIDECKER
WRONG I'M TOTINO THE PIZZA BOY
HEHEHEHEHEHEHEH
HI IM TENNESSEE A PIZZA FREAK AND I HAVE A SECRET
I AM
PIZZA
TOTINO'S 
BOY
SIGH
TOT
CHECKMATE
WE'RE ALL WINNERS THANKS TO TOTINO'S PIZZA ROLLS
CHOMP
PIZZA CHESS
YOU CAN KEEP ALL THAT CORPORATE BS
I'M INTO PUNK PIZZA ROLLS WITH TOTINO'S
(PIZZA SAX)
COMES A TIME WHEN YOU NEED A MEAL QUICK
BUT YOU WANT A SNACK WITH A SPICY KICK
MAKE 'EM IN THE OVEN OR THE MICROWAVE
THINK ABOUT ALL THE TIME YOU SAVED
PUNK MOSH!!!
PIZZA VALENTINE!
I-I-I'M PART OF THE TOTINO'S LIFESTYLE, I'LL ADMIT IT
THERE'S THREE THINGS I LOVE IN LIFE
MY MAMA MIA
PARTY PIZZAS
TOTINO BOY
I CANT GET ENOUGH OF TOTINO'S PIZZA ROLLS
I PUT THEM IN MY MOUTH FIVE TIMES A DAY
I PUT SOME ROLLS IN MY MOUTH
I PUT SOME ROLLS IN MY MOUTH (PIZZA ROLLS)
I PUT SOME ROLLS IN MY MOUTH
I PUT SOME ROLLS IN MY MOUTH
I PUT SOME ROLLS IN MY MOUTH
YEEAAAH
PIZZA ROLL LAUNCHER
I FEED YOU IN THE MORNING
CLAP
WHOOO
I FEED YOU AT LUNCH 
CLAP
WHOOO
I FEED YOU AT DINNER
CLAP
WHOOO
TOTINOS 
TOTINOS
HOW DID YOU KNOW
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
EVERYBODY'S TALKING ABOUT
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
TOTINOS
WHOO
TOTINOS
YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH
I'M TALKING ABOUT THE ORIGINAL PUNK SCENE YEAH THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT PUNK BASS
AND PIZZA ROLLS
...
YEAH!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 14, 2017)

'Cause you’re hotter than the sun
And you’re better than the drugs I used to love


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2017)

_it's the eye of the tiger
It's the thrill of the fight
Rising up to the challenge of our rival
And the last known survivor stalks its prey in the night
And he's watching us all in the eye of the tiger_


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2017)

underneath the mask there's something brewing

underneath the ground there's something mo-oo-VING

it's the 80's idiot

what you see is what you get!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2017)

_For here am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
Planet Earth is blue, and there's nothing I can do_


----------



## amai (Oct 16, 2017)

_dear sir or madam, would you read my book?

it took me years to write, will you take a look?_


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 16, 2017)

Du landest hier und gleich geh?rt dir alles
Das Land ist f?r dich frei und nur noch Holz
Doch jeder Stein und Baum und jedes Wesen
Hat sein Leben, seine Seele, seinen Stolz

Kannst du h?ren wie der Wolf heult unterm Silbermond?
Und wei?t du auch warum der Luchs so grinst?
Kannst du singen wie die Stimmen in den Bergen?
Kannst du malen wie das Farbenspiel des Winds?
Kannst du malen wie das Farbenspiel des Winds?

Fremde Erde ist nur fremd, wenn der Fremde sie nicht kennt
D'rum geh?rt sie nur dem Farbenspiel des Winds

— Das Farbenspiel des Winds from "Pocahontas"


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 17, 2017)

Sometimes life gets ****ed up
That's why we get ****ed up


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2017)

i once had lots of pride
the world was in my hands
i lived way at the top
of castles made of sand


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2017)

_We were once lovers, can they understand?
_


----------



## unravel (Oct 19, 2017)

I hope you will find a way to be yourself someday


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 19, 2017)

_*Pictures of you, 
Oh they're still on my mind. 
You had a smile that could light up the world. 
Now it rains.
It seems the sun never shines,
And I drive down this lonely lonely road. 
I got this feeling that I gotta let you go. 
'Cause now you got to fly fly to the angels. 
Heaven awaits your heart, 
And flowers bloom in your name.*_


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

She would remember, remember me although
I’m barely here, there, or anywhere at all, I know
Keeping a secret, a secret, a truth told
But couldn’t reach her and deeper into blue I go

I wanna to talk to you, talk to you so long
Tell you the dumb things that I think until dawn
But if I told you, I’d tell you it all wrong
Because my racing heart would be a ticking time bomb


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 19, 2017)

Верю я ночь пройдет, сгинет страх
Верю я день придёт весь в лучах
Он пропоёт мне новую песню о главном,
Он не пройдет, нет, лучистый зовущий и славный
Мой белый день

Сколько зим ночь была, сколько лет
Будет жизнь, сгинет мгла, будет свет
Он пропоёт мне новую песню о главном
Он не пройдет, нет, лучистый зовущий и славный
Мой белый день

Я войду в радость дня, блудный сын
И скажу: /"Вот и я. Здравствуй, мир!/"
Он пропоёт мне новую песню о главном
Он не пройдет, нет, лучистый зовущий и славный
Мой белый день!

— Верю Я (Белый День) by Жанна Агузарова


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

he's talking about a thing he calls democracy, and it's 1858


----------



## GreedyNook (Oct 20, 2017)

Somebody once told me
The world was gonna roll me
I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed

She was looking kinda dumb
With her finger and her thumb
In the shape of an L on her forehead


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

I’m your pretty pretty dog　呼ばれたならどこでも
しっぽを振って　会いに行くわ　恥ずかしくなんてない　Uh-
I’m your pretty pretty dog　さびしい時はいつでも
ふわふわ　包んであげる　あげる　pretty pretty dog


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2017)

We all know what it's like
 to give up the fight
We've all been ashamed at one time or another
We all have dreams
 and nightmares, too
When it all comes down, we'll look out for each other... no one else will

But when I hear the call
When I feel the thirst yeah
When the catcher comes to take my soul
he's gonna have to fight me first!!!


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh we can zoom all the way to the moon in this-great wide wacky world!
Jump with me, grab coins with me, oh yeeeeeah!


----------



## TangyHeart (Oct 20, 2017)

I was dreaming
A bigger feeling
Had to leave my whole life behind
*legit skips half the song*
Thunder
Thunder
Lightning and the Thunder
Thunder 
Thunder
Lightning and the Thunder
Kids were laughing
In my classes
While I was scheming
For the masses
WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE
dreaming 'bout being a big star
*skips to end* 
Thunder
Thunder
Lightning and the Thunder


Yeah I got issues.... AND YOU GOT EM TOO!!
*cue music*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

_Someday love will find you_


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Notre vieille Terre est une ?toile
O? toi aussi et tu brilles un peu
Je viens te chanter la ballade
La ballade des gens heureux
Je viens te chanter la ballade
La ballade des gens heureux

Tu n'a pas de titre ni de grade
Mais tu dis "tu" quand tu parles ? dieu
Je viens te chanter le ballade
La ballade des gens heureux
Je viens te chanter la ballade
La ballade des gens heureux

— La Ballade Des Gens Heureux by G?rard Lenorman


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2017)

BETTER LUCK BETTER LUCK BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME!!!!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2017)

you look so tired, hey lets escape
there's nothing left here for you anyway


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 22, 2017)

I know it comes too soon
The universe is riding off with you
I hope, I feel, I know
A little bit of you will keep it close to me
I know it comes too soon
The universe is riding off with you
I know it comes too soon
I know it stays for nobody
I want to know you there
The universe is riding off with you

— Days of Candy by Beach House (my favourite band<3)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 22, 2017)

*"How do I feel? 
What do I say? 
In the end it all goes away."*


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 22, 2017)

Let's take a ride
and run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia...


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2017)

stop dragging my heart around


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 26, 2017)

It's grey the rain pours down my face
The tears become erased
A cleansing of my fate
Splashing down into my grin
My eyes become alive
A feeling left behind
A hidden world untied
Creating all you see today
The clouds they went away
Forever did I wait
And karma found my plate
and now I'm smiling in the sun
We'll meet again someday
You smile and than I'll say
When it rains it pours all day
Until love can find its way

Now listen to the words I'm
Saying in this line that your life will be just fine and
Troubles do not stay, they
Get replaced with good times
Now you got a great life
Smile as you walk by
Thinking about the day

— When It Rains it Poors (sic) by Twiddle


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2017)

i'm just an alien through and through
trying to make believe i'm you
trying to fit
just a stranger on the outside looking iiiiiiin ~!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 31, 2017)

[Chorus]
Emissaries, dignitaries, ladies and gentlemen
My beloved citizens
It is time to ignite the mighty flame
Of the royal beacon
And then unveil the statue of our ruler
We celebrate, we built
A statue of the king

[Hook]
Bigger than the last one
Bigger than the best one
Bigger than the tracks we drag to these trains
There's nothing to compare to
No one can prepare you
But I know that you know
You know, and (that?) I don't lie

Stronger than the last one
Bigger than the best one
Make it from the stone and rocks and moss
So you can try to make one
Cause we ain?t gonna show one
We all worked so hard so hard so haaard

A Statue Of The King by Avatar


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2017)

_She said any way you want it 
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it_


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2017)

islands in the sea 
are so much like me
they don't ever change
no emotion, no emotion

islands on the land
dry like desert sand
islands in the city 
all alone, it's such a pity


----------



## carp (Nov 1, 2017)

_like a girl, changes clothes_

_yeah you, pms, like a *****, i would know_


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 2, 2017)

~ And I've been looking for someone to put up with my bull****
I can't even leave my bedroom so I keep pouring ~


----------



## namiieco (Nov 2, 2017)

they were the answer
they were the answer
i let go of everything and fall into the deepness of a short sleep


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2017)

if I found a door that I'd never been through
would I have the courage to go in without you


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

I know the morning is wiser than the night time
I know there's nothing wrong, I shouldn't feel so down
So many things I know, but they don't help me
Each day I open up my eyes to look around


----------



## namiieco (Nov 4, 2017)

everyone in the world prays to their gods
unable to find their future or anything else
a life that feels like its hanging on a straw rope
can be given no answer

i quickly say goodbye to the world
a dream of the dream that's riding on radio waves 
i will be reborn anew


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

_There's a choice we're making
We're saving our own lives
It's true, we'll make a better day, just you and me 
_


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2017)

have you seen my garden

it is most peculiar

have you seen my garden?

nothing there that grows looks

anything at all like plants


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

_You make me weep 
And wanna die
Just when you said we'd try
Lovin', touchin', squeezin'
Each other
When I'm alone, all by myself
You're out with someone else
Lovin', touchin', squeezin'
Each other
You're tearing me apart
Every, every day
You're tearing me apart
Oh, what can I say? 
You're tearing me apart
It won't be long, yes
'Till you're alone when your lover
Oh, he hasn't come home 
'Cause he's lovin' who he's touchin', he's squeezin' another
_


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 5, 2017)

_The ideals stored up within a canvas, chained down and never seen the daylight
Coalesce and form a hellish picture; don't give it a name, no, no
Tongue is filled with sour aftertastes of, the reality I'm quickly losing
Full of rot and decaying life, I guess I should just learn to live and love it_


----------



## chamsae (Nov 5, 2017)

for all these things another life i'll have to wait
would have been perfect if only god had wanted it
but you'll never know 
and we'll get old
let's not talk about it, rest your head upon my shoulder

(ouch, this song hits home too close)


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2017)

from pages in a book
and pictures on a screen
we make ourselves like clay 
from someone else's dream


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2017)

Here I come, come to you,
in the very clothes,
that I killed, killed you in,
and now I know I’m alone...

I walk to you,
rain falls from you.
Can you wash me?
Can you drown me?

I don't even like Tyler Joseph what


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

_Hey
Mother, father, sister
Hey, come back
Tryin', believin'
Hey
Mother, father, dreamer
Don't you know that I'm alive for you
I'm your sevenths son_


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 6, 2017)

_A new world, awaits
I'm flying without an escape plan
Breakthrough the gate
Take up, take me on
Breakthrough the sky I will scare you!

I woke up too late
Danger ahead and behind us
They come and create
Here comes the dark, causing the chaos!

Fly beyond the oceans
Trying to find our place
Home is somewhere out there
Somewhere you'll be safe
Sleep my child and dream of the new land!
_


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 6, 2017)

Ay yai yai, I'm your little butterfly
Green, black & blue make the colors in the sky ~

so catchy


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 7, 2017)

_These flavors of personality are
Hindering my likeability
My impulsive desire, my appetite has
Spoiled my urge to satisfy

Everyone will like me more without it
Everyone will like me more without it

Now that I’ve become the perfect identity
Take a bite of me
I hope that I’ve become a flavorless delicacy
That I’m good enough

And now that I’ve become the perfect identity
What else do you need?
‘Cus I dunno who I’m supposed to be anymore
And I’m starving

I’ll purge ‘em all, the thoughts of anyone I’ll ever meet
Why aren’t you happy?
Nonetheless, I know my insides are empty
Aren’t I more than everything?_

hits a little too close to home.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2017)

The kind you like, to come back in
Wherever you go

No hook inside, the sea will dry
The sun's just set

The brightened lines stick by your side
Wherever you go

The kind you like have come back here
They told you so

Wherever you go nobody is true
The light's off

Wherever you go nobody is true

The kind you like, no end in sight
The rest you know...

— Wherever You Go by Beach House


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

_One love feeds the fire
One love burns desire
Wonder who's crying now_


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2017)

i can't decide
if i'm up or down
but this i know:
i've got to be entertained


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

_what is happening to me?
tell me, what does all this mean?
so far away from reality, what a lovely place to be

..i tell myself
cause every second like this feels like hell
are these words that you gave me real? i can't tell
it doesn't matter, 'cause nothing matters
i'll see you again in a dream so far away_


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh, my, my, you just took me by surprise
And I can't believe my eyes
Oh, I must be seeing blind
Oh no, now you're too good to be all mine
Now I'm looking in your eyes
Oh, I must be seeing blind ~


----------



## chamsae (Nov 10, 2017)

abbydoll said:


> Oh, my, my, you just took me by surprise
> And I can't believe my eyes
> Oh, I must be seeing blind
> Oh no, now you're too good to be all mine
> ...


it's been stuck in my head all day, i love seeing blind so much!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2017)

_When the lights go down in the city_


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

_How can someone so perfect
Feel so insecure
As to scar herself with cuts and burns
And still want to hurt more..._

Same Song

_There is a girl
In the front of my class
Who's eyes are glazed over
Like newly cut glass_

*Go listen to Dark Enough by Amanda Lopiccolo*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

_Don't stop believin'
Hold on to that feelin'_


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Don't stop believin'
> Hold on to that feelin'_



_Streetlight people
Don't stop believin'_


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

Someday we'll both be older
I wonder if we'll be together looking back on the past
But I don't care if I don't live to see another day
I love you in the worst way


----------



## Keldi (Nov 12, 2017)

They call you "crybaby", "crybaby"
But you don't ****ing care
"Crybaby", "Crybaby"
So you laugh through your tears


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

_Some will win, some will lose
Some were born to sing the blues
Oh, the movie never ends
It goes on, and on, and on, and on_


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 12, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen
Your hero has returned again
Everything is going to be okay-ay-ay-ay
Ladies and gentlemen
Your shepherd and your very best friend
Bow your head
The man is here to stay-ay-ay-ay

Pitiful one, you speak without seeing
Intruder, you came uninvited
The hunt has begun and soon you'll be bleeding
Stare at the night sky, ignited

Oh! Ah ha ha ha!
What a sensation
What a sensation
Can you feel it?
Can you see what I see?
I'm drowning in lights
The lights


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 14, 2017)

Oops I... Did it again!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)

_If he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
You know I still love you
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2017)

When my time comes, forget the wrong that I've done
Help me leave behind some, reasons to be missed 

Don't resent me, and when you're feeling empty
Keep me in your memory, leave out all the rest.


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 15, 2017)

Let me in,
From the cold,
Turn my lead into gold,
Cause there's a chill wind blowing in my soul,
And I think I'm growing old


----------



## namiieco (Nov 15, 2017)

i take my notebook and tear the pages out
to write down my thoughts in a message
i encrypt every line
and as the people pass on the street below
i smooth out and fold up the edges
and hold them up against the sky


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

she will be your living end


----------



## cornimer (Nov 15, 2017)

_All the ways of a fool
They are right in his own eyes
Go on back, keep your cool
Don't you miss the city lights?
And those worldly delights?
Trust me, I know I'm right..._


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

Mr. Macho loves his women with such dedication
second only to his car
that drives as fast as light!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2017)

_Last Christmas, I gave you my heart
But the very next day, you gave it away
This year, to save me from tears
I'll give it to someone special_


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

havana ooh na na


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

_a singer in a smoky room
the smell of wine and cheap perfume_


----------



## carp (Nov 18, 2017)

i bet everybody here is fake happy too


----------



## chamsae (Nov 18, 2017)

every light leaves a memory
i swear they’re tracing out your name


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

_Don't stop believin'
Hold on to the feeling_


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2017)

who in the world would ever guess
that something wasn't right
who can explain when the sun comes up
in the middle of a winter's night


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2017)

and when time, like the pyramids,
has worn away
all the mountains and the valleys of the words that we say
we have got to make sure that something remains
if we lose each other we've got no one to blame
so never look back
never look back
don't turn your back on me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

_One love feeds the fire
One heart burns desire
Wonder who's cryin' now _


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

candy shop. i can't post the lyrics bc childrens


----------



## Aniko (Nov 26, 2017)

_You hit me once
I hit you back
You gave a kick
I gave a slap
You smashed a plate over my head
Then I set fire to our bed_


----------



## namiieco (Nov 26, 2017)

I’ll twirl it around (twirl it all around), my umbrella-li-la-la (umbrelulalilala)
I don’t wanna be an adult alright?
There’s nothing to look forward to in life!

The two of us here, though it wasn’t clear, I think now I understand
We were given a chance to do it all over again
So bright and divine, so gentle and kind, our ordinary lives
Overflow, watch it grow with happiness

To heaven I fall, but straight through the ground
My heart drunk on its own sound
With my skirt all around me as my world turns upside down
But you were the light, igniting my life, you were always by my side
Thank you for always sticking by me here

Your hands slip through mine as they disappear


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

_When you're down in deep despair
Ask the lone-lone-lone-lone-lone-lonely
Lone-lone-lone-lonely_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _When you're down in deep despair
> Ask the lone-lone-lone-lone-lone-lonely
> Lone-lone-lone-lonely_



I can hear the guitar right here goin

_DUNH DUNH DUNH DUNH DUNH DUNH DUNH DUNH_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

_So here we stand so patiently
For your song inside of me
For your lights to shine on me 
This we bring to you_


----------



## mayorashe (Nov 27, 2017)

_City of stars
Are you shining just for me?
City of stars
There's so much that I can't see
Who knows?
I felt it from the first embrace I shared with you
That now our dreams
They've finally come true

City of stars
Just one thing everybody wants
There in the bars
And through the smokescreen of the crowded restaurants
It's love
Yes, all we're looking for is love from someone else

A rush
A glance
A touch
A dance

A look in somebody's eyes
To light up the skies
To open the world and send it reeling
A voice that says, I'll be here
And you'll be alright

I don't care if I know
Just where I will go
'Cause all that I need is this crazy feeling
A rat-tat-tat of my heart

Think I want it to stay

City of stars
Are you shining just for me?
City of stars

You never shined so brightly_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

_I ain't missing you at all (missing you)
Since you've been gone_


----------



## Diancie (Nov 27, 2017)

When you walk out that door, don't you come back no more. My heart has had enough, of the give and take, and as much as I want you to stay:


----------



## faunaforever (Nov 27, 2017)

I love La La Land  City of Stars is so lovely. 

_ Tell me again, was it love at first sight? 
When I walked by and you caught my eye.
Didn't you know love could shine this bright?
Well smile because you're the deer in the headlights. 
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2017)

_If he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
You know I still love you
Though we touched and went out separate ways_


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

_love, love is going to lead you by the hand_
_into a wide and soundless place_
_now we see things as in a mirror dimly_
_then we shall see each other face to face_


----------



## namiieco (Nov 30, 2017)

No matter how much I try scooping them up
They slip through my fingers
like grains of sand

But even so
The things I can see
aren't all there is to them
It’s in my heart

I will search for tomorrow
from here on with my heart

Under that sky
We were able to come across each other
through mutual attraction


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

THIS CANNOT CONTINUE
THIS CANNOT CONTINUE
THIS CANNOT CONTINUE


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

i try to ignore
the hurt inside
and bit, by bit
part of me dies

the smile on my face
is just a lie
a lie, a lie
that i can't hide

the blade of a knife
that cuts so deep
the pain, the pain
i don't dare speak

i can't let you know 
the way i feel
a secret i will keep

i don't need you sympathy
your vicious lies, they're killing me
and you don't even understand
the things i feel or who i am

try so hard to bring you joy
my heart is cold, the flame had died
i hide behind the lie that has become
the new me
the real me


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 1, 2017)

We were supposed to
Take on the world
But every day pulled us further
We've gotten used to
Live in a world
That doesn't want us around
Oh
Oh
Yeah
Torn apart
Yeah
Torn apart


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2017)

_When the summer's gone, she'll be there
Standing by the light
Once she's been to where she's gone to
She should know wrong from right
Is she feeling
Are you feeling, you feeling that way too?_


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 3, 2017)

lock me up inside you
where everything dies
haunting me like a ghost that's never known a body
you can't have mine
you'd cut off your nose
just to spite your face
just to serve it to me on a silver tray
............


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

_I've paid my dues
Time after time
I've done my sentence, but committed no crime
And bad mistakes, I've made a few
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face, but I've come through
And I need to go on, and on, and on, and on
We are the champions, my friends
And we'll keep on fightin' 'till the end
We are the champions, we are the champions
No time for losers, 'cause we are the champions
Of the world_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Get in line now
Get in line now
Stay in time with the rhythm and rhyme!
Get around town
Get around town
Where the people look good
Where the music is loud
Get around town
No need to stand proud
Add your voice to the sound of the crowd

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, WA!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

_Hey now, you're an all star
Put your game on, go play_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey now, you're a rockstar 
Get the show on, get paid


----------



## Aniko (Dec 3, 2017)

_All that glitters is gold
Only shooting stars break the mold_


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2017)

Get up, put my makeup on, I know it's time to go
Sing along to a dumb pop song that they play on the radio
Time for a pic, 'cause I'm all dressed up
Don't make me look too typical
'Cause I'm ready for my close-up
I said I'm ready for my close-up


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

i hate my laziness for wasting the past few years crawling on for hours 
but again, I'm still lying on my bed.
"I wasn't doing well recently, but I can do much better if I try"
how many times have i been saying this?

i was hungry, so my motivation went down
i'm playing with my phone again
i'm acting like i'm dead in my bed

it would be so much easier to die, but then why don't i just do it?
that's because i'm a wimp who can't even do that

that popular guy's notification buzzes again, and to be honest i was jealous of him
but again, i'm still rotting in my bed like this

i wasn't doing well recently, but i can do much better if i try
god, just do anything as you like


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

The space between our eyes (idk the rest)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

nubian bluesin', nubian bluesin', nubian bluesin' in the red-black cityyyyy


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m hurting and hurting and hurting

Stabbing me and burning, enduring, enduring

I’m seeing and seeing and seeing

Nothing, disappearing to bleary and bleeding

Right out of view


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

_I'll be alright without you
There'll be someone else_


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

_i could write a thousand pop songs and i could live a thousand years_
_i could love a thousand times and still not have all the answers_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

_The girl can't help it, she needs more
He hasn't found what he's lookin' for
They're still standing in the rain
He can't help it, she's just that way_


----------



## namiieco (Dec 6, 2017)

I fell in love with the man of the future
I've got a thing for my laptop computer
I'm so in love with the man of the future
The only one that brings me joy is my computer boy


----------



## chamsae (Dec 6, 2017)

the storms will come and winds will blow
i'll be your shelter for life
this love, this love
i mean it till the day i die


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

_Winter is here again, oh Lord
Haven't been home in a year or more
I hope she holds on a little longer
Sent a letter on a long summer day
Made of silver, not of clay
Ooh, I've been runnin' down this dusty road
Ooh, the wheel in the sky keeps on turnin' 
I don't know where I'll be tomorrow_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

There is no pain you are receding;
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move, but I can't hear what you say.

When I was a child, I caught a fleeting glimpse
out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look, but it was gone,
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child has grown.
The dream is gone.

I have become... comfortably numb...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

_Here I am in your life
Here you are in mine
Yes, we have a sweet life
Most of the time 
You and me, we got the world to see
So come on down_


----------



## Rosey (Dec 7, 2017)

_They say we are what we are
But we don't have to be
I'm bad behavior but I do it in the best way
I'll be the watcher of the eternal flame
I'll be the guard dog of all your favorite dreams_


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2017)

_All that I wanted wasn't unwanted
Oh and I wonder why I'm not wanted
All that I wanted was not there
But I dared
Be wanted_


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

_here is the church and here is the steeple_
_we sure are cute for two ugly people_
_i don't see what anyone can see in anyone else, but you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2017)

_In my life, there's been heartache and pain
I don't know if I can face it again
Can't stop now, I've traveled so far
To change this lonely life
I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me _


----------



## namiieco (Dec 8, 2017)

_i've got a secret for the mad
in a little bit of time it wont hurt so bad
and i get that i don't get it
but you will burn right now but then you won't regret it_


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2017)

I can make you scared
if you want me to


----------



## Seashell (Dec 8, 2017)

_You’re dripping like a saturated sunrise
You’re spilling like an overflowing sink
You’re ripped at every edge but you’re a masterpiece
And now i’m tearing through the pages and the ink_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2017)

_Lying beside you, here in the dark
Feeling your heartbeat with mine
Softly you whisper, you're so sincere
How could our love be so blind
We sailed on together 
We drifted apart
And here you are by my side
So now I come to you, with open arms
Nothing to hide, believe what I say
So here I am, with open arms
Hoping you'll see what your love means to me
Open arms_


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 9, 2017)

Watched Disney's Hercules recently so this:

Bless my soul
Herc' was on a roll
Person of the week in every Greek opinion poll
What a pro
Herc' could stop a show
Point him at a monster and you're talking SRO
He was a no one
A zero, zero
Now he's a honcho
He's a hero
He was a kid with his act down pat
From zero to hero in no time flat
Zero to hero just like that
When he smiled
The girls went wild with
Ooh's and ah's
And they slapped his face
On every vase
(On every "vahse") or any of the other catchy song sung by the Muses.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 9, 2017)

haunting me like a ghost
that's never known a body
you can't have mine


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 9, 2017)

Forget about yesterday
When all of the hate
Is too much to take
Live for today
Just speak and the world will listen
We're living in double vision
With nowhere left to run
You will find a way to live for today


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

_Does my pen only write bitter words for those who are dear to me?
Is it love if I take you, or is it love if I set you free?
The ink flows down into the dark puddle
How can I write love into reality?
If I can't hear the sound of your heartbeat
What do you call love in your reality?
And in your reality, if I don't know how to love you
I'll leave you be_


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 9, 2017)

_I don't wanna hear no words
I don't wanna talk it out_

Dave fan right here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2017)

_She sits alone
An empty stare
A mother's face she wears
Where did she go wrong
The fight is gone
Lord help this broken home
Hey, mother, father, sister
Hey, come back
Tryin', believin'
Oh, hey
Mother, father, dreamer
Don't you know that I'm alive for you?
I'm your sevenths son
And when lightning strikes the family
Have faith, believe_


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2017)

_Are we
More than just a part?
Are we
Lost right from the start?
Just tell me_


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

_i hate my laziness for wasting the past few years crawling on for hours,
but again, i'm still lying on my bed
"i wasn't doing well recently, but i can do much better if i try"
how many times have i been saying this?_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

_She said any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

You keep tellin me I got everything,
you say I got everything I want.
And you keep tellin me you're gonna help me,
you're gonna help me... but you don't.

But now I'm in too deep.
You see it's got me so that I just can't sleep.

Get me out of here....
Please, get me out of here...


----------



## mitfy (Dec 11, 2017)

And if it makes you less sad, we'll start talking again
You can tell me how vile I already know that I am


----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)

_back, back
it's time to go back to you know where
but was it fun
in the sun where you were

stop, no
no you're not allowed to think that
unwire the good
don't imagine what could have been
what a nice little holiday
it's a memory now

you fool
how dare you trust fate! she's not that kind
you stepped off the edge 
but you didn't check where you'd fall
and now look at what you've done
just a memory now

shut it down
get it into your brain
this will all just end in flames
where's that self control that you preach?
and now look at what _we've done
just a memory now.


----------



## valyria (Dec 13, 2017)

roses, bel air
take me there
i've been waiting to meet you
palm trees, in the light
i can see late at night
darling i'm waiting to greet you
come to me baby


----------



## namiieco (Dec 13, 2017)

_we're not bruised, they're just
party tattoos
and the colourful mess
is just colourful regrets_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2017)

_I bet you, she's the one
Who helped you, come undone
Those changes she put you through 
Long long distance
You're overdue
I bet you, she'd like to say
She's changed you, in every way
She's so sure, now she's on the run
She ran a red light, you jumped the gun
Chain reaction 
Shades of passion
We surrender 
Lose control_


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2017)

one love feeds the fire
one heart burns desire
wonder who's crying now

two hearts born to run
who will be the lonely one?
wonder who's crying now


----------



## namiieco (Dec 15, 2017)

i woke up as heavy as lead
an ocean of worry weighs me down in bed
but theres things to do, theres a life to live
must ignore my stupid head


----------



## mitfy (Dec 16, 2017)

Spoiler: lyrics i like from man up



[ELDER CUNNINGHAM]
Time to be a hero
And slay the monster
Time to battle darkness
You're not my father!
I'm gonna time to
Just watch me go
Time to stand up and steal the show
Time ta! Mine ta!
Time ta! Mine ta!
Time ta -

[NABULUNGI]
Sal Tlay Ka Siti
A place of hope and joy

[ELDER CUNNINGHAM]
Man up!

[NABULUNGI]
And if we want to go there
We just have to follow that white boy!	

[ELDER PRICE]
Heavenly father
Why do you let bad things happen?	

[UGANDANS]
Sal Tlay Ka Siti

[NABULUNGI]
Did you get my text?

[ELDER PRICE]
More to the point
Why do you let bad things happen to me?	

[UGANDANS]
Sal Tlay Ka Siti!
We got your text!

[ELDER PRICE]
I'm sure you don't think I'm a flake	

[ELDER CUNNINGHAM]
Man up!

[ELDER PRICE]
Because you clearly made a mistake!	

[ELDERS]
Turn it off!

[ELDER PRICE]
I'm going where you need me most
Orlando!	
Orlando!

[UGANDANS]
Listen to the fat white guy!

[ELDER CUNNINGHAM]
My time to, time ta
Now its my time to
Time ta!	

[UGANDANS]
But Hasa Diga Eebowai!

[ELDER CUNNINGHAM]
No time to, not time ta
No, now its time to time ta!	

I'm in the lead for the
Very first time!	

[ELDER PRICE]
I'm going where the
Sun always shines!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2017)

_I've paid my dues
Time after time
I've done my sentence
But committed no crime 
And bad mistakes, I've made a few
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face, but I've come through
And I need to go on and on and on and on 
We are the champions, my friends 
And we'll keep on fightin' 'till the end 
We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers, 'cause we are the champions
Of the world_


----------



## Adriel (Dec 16, 2017)

_blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
who watches over you
make a little birdhouse in your soul
not to put too fine a point on it
say i'm the only bee in your bonnet
make a little birdhouse in your soul
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

_But if you pray, all your sins are hooked upon the sky
Pray and the heathen lie will disappear 
Prayers, they hide the saddest view
Believing the strangest things
Loving the alien _


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2017)

SATAN HAS A HOLD OF FRANCE!
we need to knock him off his perch!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

_And I ran
I ran so far away
I just ran, I ran all night and day
I couldn't get away_


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2017)

you're out of control
and you want someone to tell you
when you wake up in the morning
it'll only be a dream


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2017)

the entirety of turn it off tbh lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

_Some will win, some will lose
Some were born to sing the blues
Oh, the movie never ends
It goes on and on and on and on _


----------



## mitfy (Dec 18, 2017)

_i'm going where the sun always shines!_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

_Please come talk to me
Tell me what's on your mind 
You say there's nothing wrong, I know
Ooh, it's been a long long time
Since I last saw your face
Traces in my mind, I know
You got something to hide, but you're not telling me
You got something to hide, I know_


----------



## Diancie (Dec 19, 2017)

Why I got you on my mind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

_She said any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it _


----------



## SugaKookiesAndTae (Dec 19, 2017)

I didn't know all the lyrics so I copied and pasted it but, here goes...


I don't want a lot for Christmas
There is just one thing I need
I don't care about the presents
Underneath the Christmas tree

I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
All I want for Christmas is you, yeah.

I don't want a lot for Christmas
There is just one thing I need
And I don't care about the presents
Underneath the Christmas tree

I don't need to hang my stocking
There upon the fireplace
Santa Claus won't make me happy
With a toy on Christmas Day

I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
All I want for Christmas is you
You, baby

Oh, I won't ask for much this Christmas
I won't even wish for snow
And I'm just gonna keep on waiting
Underneath the mistletoe

I won't make a list and send it
To the North Pole for Saint Nick
I won't even stay awake to
Hear those magic reindeer click

'Cause I just want you here tonight
Holding on to me so tight
What more can I do?
Baby, all I want for Christmas is you
You, baby

Oh, all the lights are shining so brightly everywhere
And the sound of children's laughter fills the air

And everyone is singing
I hear those sleigh bells ringing
Santa, won't you bring me the one I really need?
Won't you please bring my baby to me?

Oh, I don't want a lot for Christmas
This is all I'm asking for
I just wanna see my baby
Standing right outside my door

Oh, I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
Baby, all I want for Christmas is you
You, baby

Credit: https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/mariahcarey/alliwantforchristmasisyou.html


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

_Last Christmas, I gave you my heart
But the very next day, you gave it away
This year, to save me from tears
I'll give it to someone special_


----------



## mitfy (Dec 19, 2017)

_something incredible... i'll do something incredible_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

_I get the joy of rediscovering you
Oh girl, you stand by me
I'm forever yours, faithfully_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2017)

^^^^
FAITHFULLY

I'M STILL YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

*epic guitar playing by Neal*

I'M FOREVER YOURS
EVER YOOOURS
FAITHFULLY


----------



## Aniko (Dec 19, 2017)

_Its the most fattening time of the year
With that pumpkin pie filling
And everyone swilling down eggnog and beer
Its the most fattening time of the year
Its the lip smackingest season of all
While your shopping you're cheating
Impulsively eating that junk at the mall
Its the heav-heaviest season of all
Therell be turkeys for basting
And stuffing for tasting
And giblets and gravy will flow
Therell be cookies that mom baked
And leftover fruit cake from a christmas a long time ago
Its the scale flattening time of the year
While your diet you're blowing
There's calories going straight down to your rear
Its the scale flattening time of the year
Therell be after meal dosing
And arteries closing
Cholesterol levels will grow
Its too cold to go jogging
To brisk for tobogganing
So pass me a hot buttered roll
Its the most fattening time of the year
All those gingerbread shingles and
Chocolate Chris Kringles will tremble in fear
Its the most fattening time,
Its the belt loosening time,
Its the most fattening time of the year_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

_Someday love will find you
Break those chains that bind you
One night will remind you
How we touched, and went our separate ways
If he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
You know I still love you
Though we touched and went our separate ways

Troubled times
Caught between confusion and pain, pain, pain 
Distant eyes 
Promises we made were in vain, in vain, in vain
If you must go, I wish you love 
You'll never walk alone
Take care, my love
Wish you love 
_


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2017)

i like you though you may not like me back
i would dazzle you with brilliance 
if i only had the knack
'cause i liiiiiiike you
just
the
way
you 
are

i like this life
just the way it is
and the castles all around me 
have been melting now for years
and it kills my brain to think of all
the time i've wasted here
all the effort, sweat and broken hearts
the screaming and the tears

and i'm dreeeeaamiiing again


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2017)

Prince Ali (Aladdin), listened to Jonathan Young's rock cover,
and it's been in my head for days...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> _Its the most fattening time of the year
> With that pumpkin pie filling
> And everyone swilling down eggnog and beer
> Its the most fattening time of the year
> ...



this made me laugh so hard


----------



## audaci (Dec 21, 2017)

so all you really left me with was an empty chest
and all I left you with was a million missed calls
but that's okay, because one day, you'll know that I tried
and at the end of each day, I can rest my head easy
telling myself that I tried


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2017)

it's actually pretty easy
being nice
to a bitter boy like him
so i got myself
a citrus friend


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2017)

_She walks like a lady
With her tender charms_


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 22, 2017)

(I’m being a basic emo) All the other kids with the pumped up kicks. You better run, better run, out run my gun. All the other kids with the pumped up kicks. You better run, better run, faster than my bullet.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

ONE PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2017)

It was a February day
When your dad came by, before going away
A U-Haul truck in the driveway
The day it was suddenly real

I told you not to come outside
But you saw that truck
And you smiled so wide
A real live truck in your driveway
We let you sit behind the wheel

Goodbye, goodbye
Now it's just me and my little guy
And the house felt so big, and I felt so small
The house felt so big, and I felt so small


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2017)

_I'll be alright without you
There'll be someone else
I keep telling myself_


----------



## Zane (Dec 24, 2017)

and so the conversation turned
until the sun went down
and many fantasies were learned
on that day


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

It's in Japanese, it's stuck in my head ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

_When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful
A miracle
Oh, it was beautiful, magical
And all the birds in the trees, well they'd be singing so happily
How joyfully
Oh, playfully, watching me
But then they sent me away, to teach me how to be sensible 
Logical
Oh responsible, practical_


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2017)

Baby I'm so lonely
So lonely


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

River, oh river
Flow gently for me
Such precious cargo you bear

Do you know somewhere
He can be free
River, deliver him there


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2018)

nothing bad ever happens to me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

deixe o sol, o sol entrar, o sol entrar...


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 2, 2018)

And we all wilt and fade.
Tragic and trite, we dissipate.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

_Girl, oh, you came to me
Touched my life 
_


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2018)

_We are living our lives
Abound with so much information
Come on, let go of the remote
Don’t you know you’re letting all the junk flood in?
I try to stop the flow, double-clicking on the go but it’s no use
Hey, I’m being consumed
Loading, loading, loading, quickly reaching maximum capacity
Warning, warning, warning, gonna short-circuit my identity (Ah…)
Get up on your feet, tear the walls
Catch a glimpse of the hollow world
Snooping ’round will get you nowhere
You’re locked up in your mind
We’re all trapped in a maze of relationships
Life goes on with or without you
I swim in the sea of the unconscious
I search for your heart, pursuing my true self_


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jan 2, 2018)

Thunder, Feel the Thunder...Lightning and the Thunder.

Heard that song all day today during my radio surfing...LOL


----------



## rylan (Jan 2, 2018)

_Life's too short to even care at all oh
I'm losing my mind losing my mind losing control
These fishes in the sea they're staring at me oh oh oh oh oh oh
A wet world aches for a beat of a drum, oh

If I could find a way to see this straight, I'd run away
To some fortune that I, I should have found by now
I'm waiting for this cough syrup to come down, come down_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

_I'm still standing
Yeah, yeah, yeah
I'm still standing_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2018)

Everybody I met seemed to be a rank stranger...
No mothers nor dads... not a friend could I see.

They knew not my name, and I knew not their faces...
I found they were all rank strangers to me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2018)

Do you know the enemy?
Do you know your enemy?
Well, gotta know the enemy
Do you know the enemy?
Do you know your enemy?
Well, gotta know the enemy
Do you know the enemy?
Do you know your enemy?
Well, gotta know the enemy
Violence is an energy
Against the enemy
Violence is an energy
Bringing on the fury
The choir infantry
Revolt against the honor to obey
Overthrow the effigy
The vast majority
While burning down the foreman of control
Silence is an enemy
Against your urgency
So rally up the demons of your soul
Do you know the enemy?
Do you know your enemy?
Well, gotta know the enemy
Do you know the enemy?
Do you know your enemy?
Well, gotta know the enemy
The insurgency will rise
When the blood's been sacrificed
Don't be blinded by the lies
In your eyes
Violence is an energy
From here to eternity
Violence is an energy
Silence is an enemy
So gimme gimme revolution
Do you know the enemy?
Do you know your enemy?
Well, gotta know the enemy
Do you know the enemy?
Do you know your enemy?
Well, gotta know the enemy
Overthrow the effigy
The vast majority
We're burning down the foreman of control
Silence is an enemy
Against your urgency
So rally up the demons of your soul


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

_We're gonna rock this town, rock it inside out
We're gonna rock this town, make 'em scream and shout_


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2018)

I
think you like it
like it
to be told
what to do
ain't that true?

I 
think you're better
better
better off
stone cold dead
without your head!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

_When the lights go down in the City
And the sun shines on the bay
Ooh, I want to be there
In my city
Oh, oh, oh
So you think you're lonely
Well my friend I'm lonely too
I want to get back to my City by the bay
Oh, oh, oh
It's sad, oh, there's been mornings out on the road without you
Without your charms
Oh, my, my, my, my, my, my
Oh, oh, oh_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

Go to sleep my son,
this manger for your bed.
You have a long road before you,
rest your little head.

Can you feel the weight of your glory?
Do you understand the price?
Or does the Father guard your heart for now
so you can sleep tonight?

Go to sleep my son.
Go and chase your dreams.
This world can wait for one more moment,
go and sleep in peace.

I can feel the glory of Heaven
is lying in my arms tonight.
All I ask is that he, for just this moment,
simply be my child.



Christmas music never loses its magic tbh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2018)

_Where were you when I wanted you to love me through the night?
Where were you when I wanted you to love and hold me tight?
Where were you, little darlin', when you said to pick you up after school
I know where, little lady
'Cause my momma didn't raise no fool
Where were you?
Where were you?
Where were you?
Where were you?
I know where, baby, you've been runnin' 'round loose on the side
Yes I know where little lady, you've been runnin' 'round with somethin' to hide
So I don't mind, darlin', if you're feeling fancy and free
I don't mind, little pretty
'Cause your sister's looking real good to me_


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2018)

Idk the lyrics,
But the intro to Dragon Maid is stuck in my head ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

_Yeah, running down a dream
That never would come to me
Workin' on a mystery, goin' wherever it leads
Running down a dream_


----------



## mitfy (Jan 5, 2018)

'Cuz I can't feel a thing anymore!
I can't feel a thing anymore!
It's all been done before
And everything's a horrible bore
And living is a terrible chore
You know that it's true
There's nothing new to do in Brooklyn anymore!

x


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

_we're not bruised
they're just
party tattoos
and the colourful mess
is just colourful regrets_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

_Something about you baby
Really knocks me off my feet
Something about you sweetheart
Brings this poor boy to his knees
La do dah do day
La do dah do day_


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

_I get a bit lost, as I walk and I spin..
I mix myself out, and I mix myself in
I push myself off, and I push myself on
But I needed you then, and I'm needing you now_


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2018)

it isn't true
i am not the ghost
without a soul
come, listen to my heart
you hear the beat


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

_Please come talk to me
Tell me what's on your mind
You say there's nothing wrong, I know
Ooh, it's been a long long time
Since I last saw your face
Traces in my mind, I know
You got somethin' to hide
That you're not telling me
You got somethin' to hide, I know_


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2018)

and I can't believe that anyone would
wanna do such
a terrible thing  
but why should I care


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

_Wherever you go, whatever you do
I will be right here waiting for you_


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

Que el cielo no es azul, ay, mi amor, ay, mi amor
Que es rojo dices t?, ay, mi amor, ay, mi amor
Ves todo al rev?s, ay, mi amor, ay, mi amor
Creo que piensas con los pies, ay, mi amor, ay, mi amor

T? me traes un poco loco, un poquititito loco
Estoy adivinando qu? quieres y pa' cu?ndo
Y as? estoy celebrando, que me he vuelto un poco loco


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 9, 2018)

You've got this new head
Filled up with smoke
I've got my veins all tangled close
To those jukebox bars you frequent
They're the safest place to hide
A long night spent with your most obvious weaknesses
You start shaking at the thought
You are everything I want
Because you are everything I'm not
And we lay, we lay together
Just not too close, too close
And we lay, we lay together
Just not too close, too close
I just wanna break you down so badly
I trip over everything you say
I just wanna break you down so badly
In the worst way


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2018)

is there anybody in there
in this self-inflicted tomb?
if you peel away the layers
is there someone in this room?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2018)

i wanna be your favorite and always by your side
i wanna talk forever with babies down the line

you say you've had your fun
and that you're done and i'm the one
just know that if you **** around
boy, i'll hunt you down


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 11, 2018)

_So here we stand so patiently
For your song inside of me
For your lights to shine on me
This we bring to you
One, one in a million
Oh, oh
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2018)

_Oh yes
I'm the great pretender
Pretending I'm doing well
My need is such
I pretend too much
I'm lonely but no one can tell_


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2018)

I do not own your soul, don't want you in a cage
I only want your heart
to find a special place


----------



## Keldi (Jan 19, 2018)

_Circles and circles I go around
Looking for reason that can't be found
Circles and circles without a sound
My tears can't be heard when they hit the ground
-Circles[JubyPhonic]

What the hell's going on? Can someone tell me please?
-ECHO[Megpoid Gumi]

I don't want you. I don't need you. I'll forget you.
It doesn't matter
I'll play along, writing our song, we are perfect
(I love you)
No. This is all wrong.
Why aren't you gone?
I know you're not that strong.
-Lie[Luka Megurine]_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
I could escape this feeling, with my China girl
I feel a wreck without my, little China girl
I hear her heart beating, loud as thunder
Saw they stars crashing
I'm a mess without my, little China girl
Wake up mornings where's my, little China girl
I hear her heart's beating, loud as thunder
Saw they stars crashing down
I feel a-tragic like I'm Marlon Brando
When I look at my China girl
I could pretend that nothing really meant too much
When I look at my China girl
I stumble into town just like a sacred cow
Visions of swastikas in my head
Plans for everyone
It's in the whites of my eyes
My little China girl
You shouldn't mess with me
I'll ruin everything you are
You know, I'll give you television
I'll give you eyes of blue
I'll give you men's who want to rule the world
And when I get excited
My little China girl says
Oh baby, just you shut your mouth
She says, sh-sh-shhh
She says, sh-sh-shhh
She says
She says
And when I get excited
My little China girl says
Oh baby, just you shut your mouth
And when I get excited
My little China girl says
Oh baby, just you shut your mouth
She says, sh-sh-shhh
She says
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2018)

_Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a little romance _


----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

_Now you got me into something very sick and twisted
An evil kind of game I didn't know existed
You traveled overseas, to terrorize me
And I don't understand, why can't you let me be?_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Walkin on a thin line,
straight out the front line. 
Labeled as freaks, loose on the streets of the city.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 19, 2018)

_baby, i'm so lonely
so lonely_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2018)

_What is love? 
Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more_


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

_Feeling used
But I'm
Still missing you
And I can't
See the end of this
Just wanna feel your kiss
Against my lips
And now all this time
Is passing by
But I still can't seem to tell you why
It hurts me every time I see you
Realize how much I need you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2018)

_We are young
Heartache to heartache, we stand
No promises, no demands 
Love is a battlefield_


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2018)

Words fail...words fail... there's nothing I can say...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

_I covered you with roses
Like the starts at night
I covered you with love
Like a blanket on a cold winter's night
I covered you with joy
To make your lifetime big and bright
You touched me with your eyes
Soft as an evening breeze
You held me in your arms
As the wind rushed through the trees
You are my child
You make my lifetime big and bright
You are my child
You came like the winds of March
With all the love in your eyes
You are my child 
You came like the morning light
With all your love in your eyes_


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 22, 2018)

_Hard like a rock
Cold like stone
White like diamond
Black like coal
Cut like a jewel, yeah
I repair myself
when you're not there_


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 22, 2018)

_So many nights I wonder why
What can I do to make it right
Everything will be alright
so Jo Jo just tell me why_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2018)

_This is Major Tom to Ground Control
I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today_


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2018)

Underwater, underwater, I will meet you underwater
I will find you, I will find you, in the deep and quiet water...


----------



## Marte (Jan 23, 2018)

_There's no place like home they say
You're my home, so hear me pray_


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 23, 2018)

Please heal me, I can’t sleep
Thought I was unbreakable, but this is killing me
Call me, everything
Make me fell unbreakable, lie and set me free


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 23, 2018)

_'Cause every night I will save your life
And every night I will be with you
Cause every night I still lay awake
And I dream of an absolution

'Cause every night I will make it right
And every night I will come to you
But every night it just stays the same
In my dream of an absolution_


----------



## Marte (Jan 23, 2018)

_No matter what they say - now I'm in love
I do it my own way - cause I'm in love
And I can't keep that song out of my mind
Playing that silly tune - all the time_


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 23, 2018)

_I am going away for a while
But I'll be back, don't try and follow me
'Cause I'll return as soon as possible
See I'm trying to find my place
But it might not be here where I feel safe
We all learn to make mistakes
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

_We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it but we tried to fight it_


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

All you people can't you see, can't you see
How your love's affecting our reality
Every time we're down
You can make it right
And that makes you larger than life

Jonathon Young's cover omg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2018)

_Ba de ya, say do you remember?
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, never was a cloudy day_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

_Friday night I crashed your party
Saturday I said I'm sorry_


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 27, 2018)

_i'm about to lose my mind
you've been gone for so long
i'm running out of time_


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 27, 2018)

Outside the rabbit hole is a candy shop of poison
A velvet tongue demur is cast and melted
We are not alone
A creature stirs outside these paper walls


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)

_Woah, oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Woah, oh, oh
For the longest
If you said goodbye to me tonight
There would still be music left to write
What else could I do
I'm so inspired by you
That hasn't happened for the longest time_


----------



## ohkat (Jan 27, 2018)

_Life can get you down so I just numb the way it feels
I drown it with a drink and out of date prescription pills
And all the ones that love me, they just left me on the shelf, no farewell
So before I save someone else, I've got to save myself
But if I don't then I'll go back to where I'm rescuing a stranger
Just because they needed saving, just like that
Oh I'm here again, between the devil and the danger
But I guess it's just my nature.
My dad was wrong, 'cause I'm not like my mum,
'Cause she'd just smile and I'm complaining in a song_


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

_always be with you, you, you, you, you, you
always be with you, you, you, you, you, you_


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

double post


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 28, 2018)

Credulous at best
Your desire to believe in
Angels in the hearts of men
Pull your head out of your hippie haze
and give a listen
Shouldn't have to say it all again:
The universe is hostile, so impersonal
Devour to survive, so it is, so it's always been


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2018)

_Each morning I get up I die a little
Can barely stand on my feet
Take a look in a mirror and cry
Lord, what you're doing to me here
I've spent all my years in believing in you, 
But I just can't get no relief, Lord!
Somebody, ooh somebody
Can anybody find me somebody to love?_


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2018)

Chirin ring, ring your bell
Let me know all is well


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2018)

_How do you think I'm going to get along without you while you're gone
Took me for everything that I had, then kicked me outta my own
Are you happy? 
Are you satisfied? 
How long can you stand the heat?_


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2018)

There's a clouuuuud
rolling overhead
and it seems to rain on
no one else.

there's a black sun, casting a black shadow
and I know you feel
so all alone.


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

_don't build hope on something broken, I am not cartoon._


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

_Dark as midnight, six-pack Coors Light
You don't look the same
Past my bedtime, blue and red lights
Come take you away

Hate to see you like a monster, so I run and hide
Hate to ask, but what's it like to leave me behind?

I won't be, no, I won't be like you
Fighting back, I'm fighting back the truth
Eyes like yours can't look away
But you can't stop DNA
No, you can't stop DNA

Twice a year you come in crashing
Nice to see you too
Johnny Cash and backseat laughing
Always ends too soon

Hate to say hello 'cause I know that it means goodbye
Hate to ask, but what's it like to leave me behind?_



_*... actually a really depressing song about my life.*_


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 31, 2018)

In a contented manner she sits by the bonfire, 
Sanctimoniously thanking you for the hospitality.
Her treacherous intentions as cold as the occasional drafts of wind piercing your back.

You mistake the twinkle in her eyes for pure warm-heartedness, 
And have no premonition of their effect on you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2018)

_A bottle of red
A bottle of whites
It all depends upon your appetite _


----------



## ujenny (Feb 1, 2018)

_Feels like we're on the edge right now
I wish that I could say I'm proud
I'm sorry that I let you down
Let you down
All these voices in my head get loud
I wish that I could shut them out
I'm sorry that I let you down
L-l-let you down_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

please, please, listen to me... it's taken so long to come true...it's all for you, all for you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)

_I don't care what you say anymore, this is my life
Go ahead with your own life
Leave me alone_


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 2, 2018)

Unbutton your clothes
Undress your soul, show them your vigor
Are those inhibitions easiest to fear?
Come on, take this gasoline tin
Head up high, walk like a winner
Let your bare feet be the last sounds that they hear


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd rather die on my feet, than live a life on my knees. (Fearless - Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Dormire (Feb 2, 2018)

"Precious life, this life, just once, it comes just one time 
Keep it close, keep it from ever just leaving you 

Crying tears confusing fears they are no longer 
When I stand I know I'll never be down again"
- Sheena Ringo (Stem/Kuki)


----------



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

_Intertwined
Free
I've pinned each and every hope on you
I hope that you don't bleed with me

I'm afraid of the things in my brain
But we can stay here
And laugh away the fear
_


----------



## mitfy (Feb 2, 2018)

_this had better come to a stop, marvin, this has been a lousy and fabulous flop!_


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2018)

heeeyy yeah my life has come unraveled again, like so many threads
heeyyy yeahh my life has begun unfolding, in so many pieces


----------



## pique (Feb 4, 2018)

_Tell me pretty lies
Look me in the face
Tell me that you love me
Even if it's fake
'Cause I don't f***ing care, at all_

_*At all...*_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

_I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints
The sinners are much more fun
You know that only the good die young
_


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

_But the wind has changed
My walls are weakening
They're gonna fall soon
And I'm gonna need you

It's been night for days
And I don't feel the same
They're gonna fall soon
And I'm gonna need you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

_When will you realize Vienna waits for you_


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 7, 2018)

He takes my picture
Although I don’t know why
His hands are shaking
Although I see him try
To look collected
He thinks it doesn’t show


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

_And I will find my strength to untame my mouth
When I used to be afraid of the words
But with you I've learned just to let it out
Now my heart is ready to burst

'Cause I, I feel like I'm ready for love
And I wanna be your everything and more
And I know every day you say it
But I just want you to be sure
That I'm yours_


----------



## namiieco (Feb 7, 2018)

this carousel
takes us round and round
sometimes we don't know should
we stay or get off
having so much fun
we forget to check where this magic's taking us
so hey, here we go


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)

_Anthony works in the grocery store
Savin' his pennies for someday
Mama Leone left a note on the door
She said, Sonny move out to the country
Workin' too hard can give you a heart attack-ACK-ACK-ACK-ACK-ACK_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)

_And I want you to be my acrobat
I want you to be my lover_


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Feb 19, 2018)

From Sentry Beep

_You used to uber me on Dustbowl
Late night when you need my guns
Uber me on Dustbowl
Late night when you need my guns

And I know when that sentry beep
That can only mean one thing
I know when that sentry beep
That can only mean one thing_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 19, 2018)

You think you're so important to me don't you?
Well, I wanted you to know, that you don't belong here.
Think you're so important to me don't you?
Don't kill my vibe.
You think I'm young, I don't care, I won't quit no, no, no.
You're acting like you hurt me, but I'm not even listening.


----------



## Marte (Feb 19, 2018)

_But deep inside you're an army of one
Where the heart stack up with dreams, beating out like drum
Ooh, there's not a thing that you can't overcome
All you need is love, is love_


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

_i am healthy, i am whole
but i have poor impulse control
and i want to go home
but i am home_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)

I GOT HEADACHE AND TOOTHACHE AND BAD TIMES TOO LIKE YOUUUU


----------



## namiieco (Feb 19, 2018)

I thought this was the ocean but it’s a desert
A medium-sized, ordinary idol was my second name
Countless people get cut from broadcast
But someone’s empty spot is our dream
They say some of these kids can’t make it
Cause their agency is too small
I know, I know, I know too
Times when the seven of us had to sleep in one room
With foolish hope that tomorrow
Will be different before we fell asleep
We saw the mirage in the desert
But we couldn’t grasp it
Praying that we’ll remain in this desert till the end
Praying that this isn’t truly our reality


----------



## ellarella (Feb 19, 2018)

you are raining in
i can't escape that feeling
you're dripping into the buckets i have placed
where damage isn't already done


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

Should I apologize for giving up?
Should I be sorry that I've had enough?
Of broken promises
Excessive harsh judgement
And subtle rejections
...
I'm not incompetent
I'm not too sensitive
...
Feed me your bull****
Hope it works
That's all you're ****ing good for
_Poision(Thanks For Nothing)
{Different parts of the song}_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2018)

_Mama, if that's movin' up
Then I'm movin' out _


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2018)

all we see is sky, for forever
cause the sun burns bright for forever
we could be alright for forever this way........


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

_It's only forever
Not long at all_


----------



## Bcat (Feb 21, 2018)

We start with stars in our eyes, we start believing that we belong,
But every sun doesn't rise, and no one tells you where you went wrong,
step out, step out of the sun if you keep getting burned
step out, step out of the sun because you've learned: because you've learned......


----------



## carp (Feb 21, 2018)

it's not lyrics, it's the instrumental bit of this song-


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

_I just wanna talk about nothin'
With somebody that means something
Spell the names of all our dreams and demons
For the times that I don't understand_


----------



## Bcat (Feb 21, 2018)

when you're falling in a forest, and there's nobody around, do you ever really crash or even make a sound?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

_I bet you, she's the one
Who helped you, come undone
Those changes, she put you through
Long, long distance
You're overdue 
I bet you, she'd like to say
She's changed you, in every way
She's so sure, now she's on the run
She ran a red light
You jumped the gun
Chain reaction
Shades of passion
We surrender, lose control
_


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2018)

you've got a right to believe that there's somethin more to see
than a big bunch of flowers in a cemetery


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 26, 2018)

Haaaappy birthday, to youuuu
Haaappy birthday, to youuuu...
Haappy birthday dear xxx -silence- Haaappy birthday, tooo youuuuu ( by Marilyn Monroe )


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)

_Don't mess it up, talking that ****
Only gonna push me away, that's it!
When you say you love me, that make me crazy
Here we go again…_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2018)

_Pressure
Pushing down on you, pushing down on me, no man ask for
Under pressure
That burns a building down, splits a family in two, puts people on streets
Um ba ba be
Um ba ba be
Ee de dah
Ee de dah
That's okay
It's the terror of knowing what this world's all about 
Watching some good friend screaming 'let me out'
Pray tomorrow gets me higher 
Pressure on people
People on streets_


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 27, 2018)

_So, now I'm outside, smokin' dope and thinkin' bout you
I don't wanna die, but I know that I'ma have to
She say, "come inside, you're so flawed, I'll try to fix you"
I don't wanna try, I'll just break down like a *****
So, now I'm outside, smokin' dope because I miss you
I don't wanna die, but I got a couple issues
She say, "come inside, you're so flawed, I'll try to help you"
I don't wanna try, I'll just give up on myself too_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

_Everyone's watching, to see what you will do 
Everyone's looking at you_


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2018)

I’m not scared to be seen I make no apologies
This is me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

_Because you had to be a big shot, didn't you? 
You had to open up your mouth_


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 1, 2018)

NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP
NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN
NEVER GONNA RUN AROUND AND DESERT YOU
NEVER GONNA MAKE YOU CRY
NEVER GONNA SAY GOODBYE
NEVER GONNA TELL A LIE AND HURT YOU


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

_I'm burning through the sky, yeah
Two-hundred degrees, that's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
Traveling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you_


----------



## Diancie (Mar 2, 2018)

Glass is half empty, I want it bad, I want it that bad.
I get what I want, but maybe I shouldn't 'cause that would be bad that would be so bad.

One, two, three, four, five, too many times.
I've been down this road too many nights.
So next time:

I should use my heart
I should use my heart
I should use my *heartless*
Use my heart
I should use my heart
I should use my *heartless*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2018)

_Don't you remember 
We built this city
We built this city on rock and roll_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2018)

_Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you_


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 7, 2018)

Yoυ jυѕт doɴ'т ĸɴow ιт yeт вυт yoυ love мe αɴd I love yoυ тнe ѕαмe 
Oɴe dαy we'll нαve α preттy weddιɴɢ αɴd I'll вe yoυr everyтнιɴɢ 
We'll вe тoɢeтнer, yeѕ ғorever, we wιll ɴever ever pαrт 
Oн yoυ doɴ'т ĸɴow ιт yeт вυт вαвy I've αlreαdy ɢoт yoυr нeαrт


----------



## namiieco (Mar 7, 2018)

maybe I, I can never fly


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

_Shout, shout
Let it all out
These are the things I can do without 
Come on
I'm talking to you
Come on_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2018)

And I feel that time's a wasted go
So where ya going to tomorrow?
And I see that these are lies to come
Would you even care?
And I feel it
And I feel it
Where ya going for tomorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?
And I feel, so much depends on the weather
So is it raining in your bedroom?
And I see, that these are the eyes of disarray
Would you even care?
And I feel it
And she feels it
Where ya going to tomorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
Where ya going for tomorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
To find it
To find it
To find it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2018)

Tell me, doctor,
where are we going this time?
Is this the 50's?
Or 1999?

All I wanted to do
was play my guitar and sing.
So take me away, I don't mind,
but you better promise me I'll be back in time!


Don't bet your future
on one roll of the dice.
Better remember,
lightning never strikes twice!

Please don't drive 88,
don't wanna be late again.
So take me away, I don't mind,
but you better promise me I'll be back in time!



Get back Marty!


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 8, 2018)

no easy way to type this but...

"Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Aaaaah phrulululu Ah Ah.
Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Aaaaah phulululu Ah Ah.﻿"

kudos if you know what it is


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2018)

_Sing us a song you're the piano man
Sing us a song tonight_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2018)

Her name is Rio and she dances on the sand,
just like that river twists across a dusty land.

And when she shines she really shows you all she can,
oh, Rio, Rio, dance across the Rio Grande!


----------



## Keldi (Mar 9, 2018)

_You always showed me so much kindness
I don't deserve it, I have failed you too much
I think my tiny heart is going to split

Irony by Lizz Robinett_


----------



## Giddy (Mar 9, 2018)

_Toot Sweets!
Toot Sweets
The candies you whistle, the whistles you eat
Toot Sweets!
Toot Sweets!
The eatable, tweetable sweets!

From Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 10, 2018)

_If you're lost you can look - and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you - I'll be waiting 
Time after time_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

_Honesty is such a lonely word
Everyone is so untrue
Honesty is hardly ever heard
But mostly what I need from you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

_Don't go changin' to try and please me
You never let me down before_


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2018)

I'M NEVER GONNA DANCE AGAIN
GUILTY FEET HAVE GOT NO RHYTHM!!



Dawnpiplup said:


> _Don't go changin' to try and please me
> You never let me down before_



i read this in shrek's voice /dies


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2018)

I've done everything for you
you've done nothing for me!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

_Once I ran to you
Now I'll run from you
This tainted love you've given
I give you all a boy could give you
Take my tears and that's not nearly all
Tainted love_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 17, 2018)

_Modern love walks beside me 
Modern love walks on by
Modern love gets me to the church on time
Church on time terrifies me
Church on time makes me party
Church on time puts my trust in God and Man_


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

im just a snail

S-N-A-I-L


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

porqueeeee, minha m?e n?o me amaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Mar 17, 2018)

They call him Hermit, The frog, he's lookin' for a dog, did you find your ***** in me? Oh you're abominable socially, you're just a little bit too much like me, oh well you use to be so kind, well baby I gave you your dirty mind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 17, 2018)

_Hit me with your best shot
Fire away_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2018)

_The farmer in the dell
The farmer in the dell
Hi-ho, the derry-o
The farmer in the dell_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

_Don't you know I'm still standing
Better than I ever did?
Looking like a true survivor
Feelin' like a little kid
Well I'm still standing, after all this time
Pickin' up the pieces of my life without you on my mind
I'm still standing
Yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing
Yeah yeah yeah_


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 19, 2018)

_ONE JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!
3, 2, 1, power up!
One jump, one blow, one clean K.O.,
Goombas, Boos, and Koopa Troopas. you know that you’re gonna die!
Chapeau bestowed moustachio,
Hero in green, tall, fit and lean, WHOOOOA!
Designed as a sideline. got it all to prove and extra lives!
HERO!
No rescue job is too big or too small!
Fighting foes in green hat and overalls,
HE ROSE!
To fortune, forging his own rightful game franchise!
Now you know his name!
KILLS GHOSTS!
He battled through an army of undead,
Fighting for the freedom of his kindred!
HE SHOWS!
No mercy, he crushes your soul with his cold dead stare!
For recognition he roooooose!
Vacuum cleaners he knoooooows!
A green with dungarees psycho herooooooooo!_


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2018)

i knew
you'd love me as long as you wanted
and then someday
you'd trade me for sooooomebody new


----------



## ellarella (Mar 19, 2018)

PROCEEDS THE WEEDIAN
NAZARETH


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

_I'm on the highway to hell_


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2018)

GOOD THING I KNOW WHAT I'M WORTH!!
want a good thing, put the money down first!
better get a good look baybeeee
'cause soon I'm breaking outta here!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2018)

_Anthony works at the grocery store
Saving his pennies for someday 
Mama Leone left a note on the door
She said 'Sonny, move out to the country'
Oh, but working too hard can give you a heart attack-ack-ack-ack-ack-ack
You oughta know by now
Who needs a house out in Hackensack
Is that all you get for your money
And it seems such a waste of time
If that's what it's all about
Mama, if that's movin' up
Then I'm movin' out
Sargent O' Leary is walking the beat
At night he becomes a bartender
He works at Mister Cacciatore's down on Sullivan Street
Across from the medical center
And he's trading in his Chevy for a Cadilac-ac-ac-ac-ac-ac 
You oughta know by now
If he can't drive with a broken back
At least he can polish the fenders
And it seems like a waste of time
If that's what it's all about
Mama, if that's movin' up
Then I'm movin' out
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 24, 2018)

_She steals like a thief
But she's always a woman to me_


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2018)

tiny people, with little guns
little armies march
to little drums


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 25, 2018)

You will study my rise as you watched my fall
I wrote my love in the cracks of the cracks of the wall
You'll read that "dying in vain was as good as it looked" in a forget-me-not written in the spine of a book

- Penance, Holding Absence


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2018)

_They say two thousand zero zero party over, oops out of time
So tonight I'm gonna party like it's 1999
_


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

*Mr Game and Watch noises*

And that was Flat Zone Infinite. Can I go now?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 25, 2018)

愛していてもいいですか


----------



## amai (Mar 25, 2018)

how many shrimps do you have to eat before you make your skin turn pink?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 25, 2018)

bop 
bop 
bop
bop to the top


----------



## Diancie (Mar 26, 2018)

Sometimes the greatest way to say something is to say nothing at all.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

CG
Coconut Gun
CG
Coconut Gun


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

_Do you believe in life after love (after love, after love, after love)_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Do you believe in life after love (after love, after love, after love)_



_I CAN FEEL SOMETHING INSIDE ME SAY

I REALLY DON'T THINK YOU'RE STRONG ENOUGH, NO_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _I CAN FEEL SOMETHING INSIDE ME SAY
> 
> I REALLY DON'T THINK YOU'RE STRONG ENOUGH, NO_



WHAT AM I SUPPOSE TO DO
SIT AROUND AND WAIT FOR YOU?
WELL I CAN'T DO THAT
AND THERE'S NO TURNING BACK


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _I CAN FEEL SOMETHING INSIDE ME SAY
> 
> I REALLY DON'T THINK YOU'RE STRONG ENOUGH, NO_



WHAT AM I SUPPOSE TO DO
SIT AROUND AND WAIT FOR YOU?
WELL I CAN'T DO THAT
AND THERE'S NO TURNING BACK


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

_Pain without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all_
*Pain* - Three Days Grace


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

_It must have been love
But it's over now
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

_Do you really want to hurt me
Do you really want to make me cry_


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2018)

why is everyone upset
I once knew but I forget
something happened, something strange
something it appears has changed


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

_Hey, teacher! Leave them kids alone!_


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 1, 2018)

What Can I say except you?re welcome
For the tides, the sun, the sky


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 1, 2018)

Screaming at the ones we love
Like we forgot who we can trust
Screaming at the top of our lungs
On the grounds where we feel safe
Do we feel safe? Do we feel safe?
Hush, my baby, make no sound
Maybe we can wait each other out
It's a cold war
Let's go to war


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Apr 1, 2018)

_We travel the road of generations
Joined by a common bond

We sing our song across the pony nation
From Equestria and beyond

We're Apples forever
Apples together

We're family and so much more

No matter what comes, we will face the weather

We're Apples to the core!_

I blame my girlfriend so much. So so much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

_It's just fantasy
It's not the real thing
But sometimes a fantasy is all you need_


----------



## dveggs (Apr 3, 2018)

oooUUUooHHHH lord since my baby said goodᵇʸʸʸʸʸʸʸʸʸʸᵉ.. loRd i don’t know what i’ll dᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒoOOo, all i do is sit and siiᵢᵢᵢᵢᵢᵢiiiighHhh ᵒᵒᵒᵒhhh lord that last long day she said goodbʸᵉ WELL lord i thought i would crʏʏʏʏʏʏʏʏʏ .. she’ll do ᵐᵉ she’ll do ᵘ﻿


----------



## Loriii (Apr 4, 2018)

_Lady, morning's just a moment away
And I'm without you once again
You laughed at me, you said you've never needed me
I wonder if you need me now
We played the games that people play
We made mistakes along the way
Somehow I know deep in my heart, you needed me
Remembering the pain, if I must say
It's deep in my mind and locked away
But then most of all, I do love you
Still

Those memories, times I'm sure we'll never forget
Those feelings we can't put aside
For what we had, sometimes I try to understand
But it's so heavy on my mind
So many dreams that flew away, so many words we didn't say
Two people lost in a storm, where did we go, where'd we go?
Lost what we both had found, you know we let each other down
But then most of all, I do love you
Still_


----------



## kelpy (Apr 4, 2018)

Sun is shining in the sky
There ain't a cloud in sight
It's stopped raining, everybody's in the lane
And don't you know, it's a beautiful new day, hey
Running down the Avenue
See how the sun shines brightly
In the city, on the streets where once was pity
Mr. Blue Sky is living here today, hey

comic sans just fits


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 4, 2018)

any line from teenage dirtbag atm


----------



## rynlol (Apr 4, 2018)

don’t you ever say I just walked away, I’ll always want you - wrecking ball

I also have Marilyn monroe’s “Running wild, lost control, running mild, mighty bold, feeling gay, reckless too” verse stuck in my head from some like it hot


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

hallelujah mary loves her son, why don't my mother love me?


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2018)

ohh come on try to catch me~
ohh catch me if you can!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 10, 2018)

_Put on a gown that touches the ground (awooh)
Float on a river forever and ever, Emily
There is no other day
Let's try it another way
You'll lose your mind and play
Free games for may
See Emily play_


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 10, 2018)

I pray for the wicked on the weekend,
Mama can I get another amen?
Oh, oh it's Saturday night.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 13, 2018)

HEY SOUL SISTER, AINT THAT MISTA MISTA ON THE RADIO, STEREO, THE WAY YOU MOVE AINT FAIR YA KNOW?


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 13, 2018)

Mr Clean
Mr Clean
Mr Clean
Mr Clean

- - - Post Merge - - -

):


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

hiiiii, my name is ebert and i got a frog in my pocket..

(yes that are actual song lyrics i translated from swedish lmao)


----------



## 50m4ra (Apr 15, 2018)

Look away, loook away.

Look away, loook away.

This show will wreck you're evening, you whole life and your day.
Every single episode is nothing but dismay.

So look away look away.

The Baudelaires orphens end up in a old shack.
Comfort, joy and happiness are among the things they lack.
They run laps which keep them in fantastic shape.
But it is you who should take this chance for a escape.

So look away look away
Nothing but horror and inconvenience on the way
Ask any stable person 'should I watch?' and they will say 'look away'
Look away loook away 

Look away.


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

If these walls could talk
I can feel your reign when it cries, gold lives inside of you
If these walls could talk
I love it when I'm in it, I love it when I'm in it
I love it when I'm in it, I love it when I'm in it
If these walls could talk
If these walls could talk they'd tell me to swim good
No boat, I float better than he would
But your flood can be misunderstood
Walls telling me they full of pain, resentment
Need someone to live in them just to relieve tension


Moss Kena's version is toooo good


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

? morena do mar, oi eu, ? morena do mar
? morena do mar,sou eu que acabei de chegar
? morena do mar
Eu disse que ia voltar
Ai,eu disse que ia chegar,
Cheguei

so good song x.x


----------



## Marte (Apr 15, 2018)

_Carry me to my love
O’er the sea to the clouds above
Where I know he’s waiting for me
Carry me to my love
O’er the sea to the clouds above_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2018)

_Tell it to my heart, tell me I'm the only one_


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*I've learned to slam on the breaks
Before I even turn the key
Before I make the mistake
Before i lead with the worst of me*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2018)

_Hey, boy, where did ya get it from?
Hey, boy, where did ya go?
I learned my passion in the good old fashioned school of loverboys_


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll do better, I know
Baby, I can do better.
If you leave me tonight,
I'll wake up alone
Don't tell me I'll make it on my own


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)

_You say black, I say white
You say bark, I say bite
You say shark, I say hey man
Jaws was never my scene
And I don't like Star Wars_


----------



## eggo (Apr 22, 2018)

_Just tell me
Say anything
Anything hurts less than the quiet_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)

_Can anybody find me somebody to love?
Each morning I get up I die a little
Can barely stand on my feet
(Take a look at yourself) Take a look in a mirror and cry
Lord, what you're doing to me
I have spent all my years in believing in you
But I just can't get no relief, Lord
Somebody (somebody), ooh somebody (somebody)
Can anybody find me somebody to love?

I work hard (he works hard) every day of my life
I work 'till I ache my bones
At the end (at the end of the day) I take home my hard-earned pay all on my own
I get down (down) on my knees and I start to pray (praise the Lord)
'Till the tears run down from my eyes, Lord
Somebody (somebody) ooh somebody (please)
Can anybody find me somebody to love?
(He works hard) Every day 
I try and I try and I try
But everybody wants to put me down
They say I'm going crazy
They say I got a lot of water in my brain
Oh, I got no common sense
I got nobody left to believe
_


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2018)

_It's been a long day down this road I have traveled
And it's been a dark night, and I've been searching so long
Through the wind and the fire, I have finally found you
And it's been a long day now but this son's coming home..._


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

_*"*Tacle assassin, carton rouge
J'tire un coup franc sur son boule
Bats les couilles, couilles, couilles
Des coups d'sifflet, 69 en retourn?e
L'entra?neuse veut m'recruter-er-er-er
Tacle assassin, carton rouge
J'tire un coup franc sur son boule*"*_

_(If anyone understand the lyrics, please don't ban me for what it means xD)_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

_Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy? 
Caught in a landslide, no escape from reality
Open your eyes, look up to the skies and see
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go
Little high, little low
Any way the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me
To me

Mama, just killed a man
Put a gun against his head
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead
Mama, life had just begun
But now I've gone and thrown it all away
Mama, oooh
Didn't mean to make you cry
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
Carry on, carry on
As if nothing really matters
Too late, my time has come
Sent shivers down my spine, body's aching all the time
Goodbye everybody, I've got to go
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth
Mama, oooh
I don't want to die
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all

I see a little silhouetto of a man
Scaramouch, Scaramouch, will you do the fandango?
Thunderbolts of lightning, very very frightening me
Galileo, Galileo, Galileo, Galileo, Galileo Figaro 
Magnifico-o-o-o-o
I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me
He's just a poor boy from a poor family 
Spare him his life from this monstrosity 
Easy come, easy go, will you let me go?
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go (let him go)
Bismillah! We will not let you go (let him go)
Bismillah! We will not let you go (let me go)
Never let you go (Never, never, never, never let me go)
Oh oh oh oh
No, no, no, no, no, no, no
Oh, mama mia, mama mia (Mamma mia, let me go)
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye?
So you think you can love me and leave me to die?
Oh, baby
Can't do this to me, baby
Just gotta get out, just gotta get right out of here

Oh yeah, oh yeah
Nothing really matters
Anyone can see
Nothing really matters, nothing really matters to me
Anyway the wind blows..._


----------



## ohkat (Apr 29, 2018)

_

"Tried to keep you close to me
But life got in between
Tried to square not being there
But think that I should have been
Hold back the river, let me look in your eyes
Hold back the river, so I
Can stop for a minute and see where you hide
Hold back the river, hold back
Once upon a different life
We rode our bikes into the sky
But now we call against the tide
Those distant days are flashing by..."​_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

_She's a Killer Queen
Gunpower, gelatin
Dynamite with a laser beam
Guaranteed to blow your mind 
Anytime
Recommended at the price, insatiable at appetite
Wanna try?_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

There is no one can understand me truly
I don't go out, I will keep silence
Everyone is mania in general
You don't have
To know others

It's more complex than how I used to thought
But already I know
The start is the end
Everyone is mania in general
You don't have time to sleep
For to know others

Umaku todokanai nda
Mata tsugi no fuan ka?
A disruption and blinder
Sono saki wa nai nda


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

_*"*Mama don't make me put on the dress again
I can't stand the way it opens when I spin
Ribbon bows around my shoulder, and I'm only getting older
Mama don't make me put on the dress again*"*_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

Hard to do when I've got a piano piece stuck in my head rip
This is what I get for being a semi-professional pianist


I did have this song in my head earlier:

_Some say she's alright,
and some say she'll never learn.
Some rush into things,
some stand and wait their turn.

Well I've been here all along.
Standing here all this time!
But you never noticed, 
just let the same tired flames burn..._


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey, pisanos!
It's the *SUPER MARIO BROTHERS SUPER SHOW!*
_We're the Mario Brothers, and plumbing's our game, we're not like the others who get all the fame. If your sink is in trouble, you can call us on the double, we're faster than the others, you'll be hooked on the Brothers! Uh! You'll be hooked on the Brothers Gimme gimme, gimme gimme! You're in for a treat, so hang on to your seat. Get ready for adventures and remarkable feats. You'll meet Koopas, the Troopas, the Princess, and the others, hangin' with the plumbers, you'll be hooked on the Brothers! To the brink! Uh! Uh! Huh, huh, I said hoo-hoo-hoo-hoo-hooked on the Brothers!_

(I can smell the stank of old memes from here. I can particularly identify pingas, mama luigi, and all toasters toasting toast. And that's a good smell. God, I love the internet.)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

_Once I had a love and it was a gas
Soon turned out, had a heart of glass
Seemed like the real thing, only to find
Mucho mistrust, love's gone behind_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)

_Don't try suicide
Nobody's worth it
Don't try suicide
Nobody cares
Don't try suicide
Just gonna hate it
Don't try suicide
Nobody gives a damn_


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2018)

i'm so lonesome i could cry


----------



## meggtheegg (May 15, 2018)

*THIS IS AMERICA*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2018)

_And the forests will echo with laughter_


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 16, 2018)

Diamonds on thaw, comin' in froze


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2018)

_Spread your wings and fly away
Fly away, far away 
Spread your little wings and fly away
Fly away, far away
Pull yourself together, 'cause you know you should do better
That's because you're a free man

He spends his evenings alone in his hotel room
Keeping his thoughts to himself, he'd be leaving soon
Wishing he was miles and miles away
Nothing in this world, nothing - would make him stay

_


----------



## Marte (May 17, 2018)

I really really really like this image


lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2018)

_Standing on your mama's porch
You told me that it'd last forever_


----------



## Marte (May 19, 2018)

_Je suis n?e ce matin
Je m’appelle Mercy
On m’a tendu la main
Et je suis en vie
Je suis tous ces enfants
Que la mer a pris
Je vivrai cent mille ans
Je m’appelle Mercy_


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES, WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES,

WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES, WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES,

WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES, WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES

Tru story bro


----------



## namiieco (May 19, 2018)

your my tear 
your my, your my tear
your my tear 
your my, your my tear
your my fear
your my, your my fear


----------



## ohkat (May 19, 2018)

_

You got the heart of a phoenix, so let them see you rise_


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2018)

where is he going
why does he walk that way?
sticking his chest out
what is he trying to say?
he's got charisma
but when he's all alone
he curls up in a ball
and wishes that he was home again, home again, home again


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

_I'm standing in the wind, but I never wave bye-bye
But I try, I try_


----------



## Zane (May 22, 2018)

we walk on two legs not on four, to walk on four legs breaks the law
what happens when we break the law ?
what happens when the rules aren't fair ?
we all know where we go from thereeee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

_Walk this way
Talk this way
Well just give me a kiss_


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2018)

and I nearly forgoot my broken heart
it's taken me miiles awa-ay 
from the memory of hoow it broke apart
here we go round again


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2018)

_But try to understand
Try to understand 
Try, try, try to understand
He's a magic man _


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2018)

there's life underground


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

“I don’t care what you’re thinking,

As you turn to me.

Cause what I have in my two hands is enough to set me free (set me free).”


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 27, 2018)

baby you light up my world like nobody else


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2018)

_Bring back, bring back
Bring back that Leroy Brown, yeah
_


----------



## midnightdreams (May 27, 2018)

_As if to say he doesn't like chocolate
He's born a liar, he'll die a liar
Some things will never be different._


----------



## Marte (May 27, 2018)

_Vi trenger bare ? vite
At du h?rer og passer p? 
Og selv om det er mye skummelt som hender
S? er du her akkurat n?_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2018)

_I will drive past your house
And if the lights are all down
I'll see who's around
One way or another, I'm gonna find ya
I'm gonna get ya, get ya, get ya, get ya_


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2018)

?This time,

The ways of the past we?ll get over...

We?ll climb, enlighten a new state of mind...

And now,

I?ll stand with you shoulder to shoulder...?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2018)

_Death on two legs
You're tearing me apart
Death on two legs 
You never had a heart of your own_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

_We are not alone
You find out when your cover's blown
There'll be somebody there to break your fall_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 3, 2018)

_I am the egg man
They are the egg men
I am the walrus 
Goo goo g'joob
_


----------



## Zane (Jun 4, 2018)

every time i look around this place i see them scream but i hear no sound


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2018)

_Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again_


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2018)

She's imperfect, but she tries
She is good, but she lies
She is hard on herself
She is broken and won't ask for help
She is messy, but she's kind
She is lonely most of the time
She is all of this mixed up and baked in a beautiful pie
She is gone, but she used to be mine


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

Bad things, there's alotta bad things that they wishin, they wishin, they wishin, they wishin, they wishin, they wishin on me.

SHE SAY DO YOU LOVE ME
I TELL HER ONLY PARTLY
I ONLY LOVE MY BED AND MY MOMMA
I'M SORRY


I hate my brother for getting this song stuck in my head lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 6, 2018)

_Cover me with kisses, baby
Cover me with love
Roll me in designer sheets, I'll never get enough
Emotions come, I don't know why
Cover up love's alibi_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

I LIKE MY BANDS IN BUSINESS SUITS
I WATCH EM ON TV

I'M WORKIN OUT 'MOST EVERY DAY
AND WATCHIN WHAT I EAT

THEY TELL ME THAT IT'S GOOD FOR ME
BUT I DON'T EVEN CARE

I KNOW THAT IT'S CRAZY
I KNOW THAT IT'S NOWHERE
BUT THERE AIN'T NO DENYIN THAT

*IT'S HIP TO BE SQUARE *


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

“I make money when I talk.”


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 7, 2018)

ALL I WANTED WAS A PEPSI
JUST A PEPSI


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

“I just popped a... $50,000 in Japan.”


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

“Once upon a time...

You could be a bad guy...”


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 9, 2018)

_When you were young and your heart was an open book
You used to say, 'live and let live'
(You know you did, you know you did, you know you did)
But if this ever changin' world in which we live in
Makes you give in and cry
Say, 'live and let die'
_


----------



## QuinnTheQueen (Jun 12, 2018)

You gotta let me know, 
Are we human?
Or are we denser?
My signs are vital,
My hands are cold. 
And I'm on my knees,
Looking for the answer.
Are we human?
Or are we denser?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 12, 2018)

?_Just let me cry a little bit longer_
_I ain?t gonna smile if I don?t want to_
_Hey man, we all can?t be like you_
_I wish we were all Rose-colored, too, my *Rose-Colored Boy*_?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2018)

_Was the fin on your back part of the deal? 
Shark!_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2018)

_We are the Sultans
We are the Sultans of Swing_


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 14, 2018)

*I was so blinded by you, now I cry
Just thinking 'bout the fool that I was
I was such a fool!
I'm alone now but it's better for me
I don't need all your negativity*

_~Pretty Girl by Clairo_


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 15, 2018)

Samalama do ma lama you assuming I'm a human, what I gotta do to get it through it I'm a super human,
Innovative and I'm made of rubber so that anything you ricochetting off of me and I will glue it to ya,
Devastating more than demonstrating
How to give a ************ audience a feeling like it's levitating
Never fading and I know the hater are forever waiting
For the day that I will fell down they'll be celebrating,
Cause I know the way to get em motivated,
I make elevator music you make elevating music
(Tbh I was not looking at the lyrics seriously)


----------



## namiieco (Jun 15, 2018)

because im a loser, loser who loves you
yes i'm a fool, fool
im a leech and outsider to you
you're the only one i want in this world


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 15, 2018)

_Here I am 
Rock you like a hurricane_


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 15, 2018)

Baby you're the highlight of my lowlife <3


----------



## Zane (Jun 15, 2018)

TEAM ROCKET'S ROCKIN


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2018)

_It's just a fantasy
It's not the real thing
But sometimes a fantasy 
Is all you need_


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 16, 2018)

ding, ding, dIng, ding...

dudududu duuudu
dudududu duh-dudu-duh-dudu-duh dududu-duh!

(town hall lol)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2018)

_Insane, you should be put inside
You're a sewer-rat decaying in a cesspool of pride
Should be made unemployed
Then make yourself null-and-void 
Makes me feel good 
I feel good_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

_So blow, blow, Seminole wind,
blow like you're never gonna blow again.
I'm callin to you like a long lost friend,
but I know who you are. _


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 17, 2018)

I wanna be your favorite boyyyy


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 17, 2018)

it doesn't have lyrics
so i'll just leave it here


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2018)

youre a strange animal, that's what i know


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2018)

You say you love me
I say you crazy
We're nothing more than friends


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2018)

_You got mud on yo' face
Big disgrace
Somebody better put you back in your place
We will we will rock you_


----------



## nanpan (Jun 18, 2018)

_Think I'll miss you forever,
Like the stars miss the sun in the morning sky_


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 19, 2018)

_Shake it out, shake it out, shake it out, shake it out oh whoa
And it's hard to dance with a devil on your back
So shake him off oh whoa_



nanpan said:


> _Think I'll miss you forever,
> Like the stars miss the sun in the morning sky_



LANA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 19, 2018)

So baby pull me closer in the backseat of your rover
That I know you can't afford
Bite that tattoo on your shoulder


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2018)

_Where's the Orchestra
Wasn't this supposed to be a musical_


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

Can we go back? This the moment, tonight is the night
We'll fight till it's over so we put our hands up


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 22, 2018)

_I shoulda saw it coming, I shoulda saw the signs
But I wanted to believe you, trust you, you said you wouldn't lie_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2018)

_I can't get no satisfaction
I can't get no satisfaction 
'Cause I try, and I try, and I try, and I try
I can't get no, I can't get no _


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 23, 2018)

Now your song is on repeat,
And I'm dancing on to your heartbeat,
I just wanna be part of your symphony


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello, hello
Please leave all your belongings at the door
You can sit or stand, we can take a vote
And just tiptoe to the center of the circle
While we unveil the ropes


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 24, 2018)

It's everyday bro
With the Disney channel flow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2018)

_And she's buying the stairway to heaven_


----------



## Hectical (Jun 24, 2018)

It's been one week since you looked at me
Cocked your head to the side
and said I'm angry
Five days since you laughed at me saying
Get that together come back and see me


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 24, 2018)

_And then you casually walked in the room 
And I was twisted in the web 
Of my desire for you 
My apprehension blew away 
I only wanted you 
To taste my sadness 
As you kissed me in the dark_


----------



## Bcat (Jun 24, 2018)

Now i know I have met an angel in person and she looks perfect tonight


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2018)

_Welcome to the Hotel California
Such a lovely place (such a lovely place)
Such a lovely face_


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 25, 2018)

I just wanna dance with somebody,
I just wanna dance with somebody,
It could be anybody,
Tell me are you that somebody


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 25, 2018)

_Hanging out, down the street
The same old thing we did last week
Not a thing to do, but talk to you
We're all alright, we're all alright
Hello, Wisconsin!_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

THIS AIN'T WHAT YOU WANT
THIS AIN'T WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 26, 2018)

_I wanna dance with somebody
I wanna feel the heat with somebody
Yeah, I wanna dance with somebody
With somebody who loves me_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _I wanna dance with somebody
> I wanna feel the heat with somebody
> Yeah, I wanna dance with somebody
> With somebody who loves me_



I love this song omgggggg


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 27, 2018)

_Ba-da Ba dada-da da-da da... Buh-duh da
Buduh-buduh bu-duh duh-duh duh... Duhde-duhduh de-de de-duh duh...
Buh duh-duh duh duh-de...
Duh-duh duh duh-de...
Duh-duh duh duh-de...
Duh de-de buh..._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

TWO PLUS TWO IS FOUR
MINUS ONE THAT'S THREE _QUICK MATHS_

EVERYDAY MAN'S ON THE BLOCK


SMOKE TREES


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 29, 2018)

All you have to do is stay a minute,
Just take your time,
The clock is ticking, so stay


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2018)

_Shout, shout
Let it all out
These are the things I can do without
Come on
I'm talking to you
Come on _


----------



## Zane (Jun 30, 2018)

what's love got to do got to do with it 
what's love but a sweet old fashioned notion


----------



## namiieco (Jun 30, 2018)

one, two
buckle my shoe
three, four
shut the door
five, six
pick up sticks
seven, eight
its free real estate


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

Yeahhhhh its the party in the USA!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2018)

_Who stole my heart away
Who makes me dream all day 
Dreams I know can never come true
Seems as though I'll ever be blue_


----------



## milkyi (Jul 6, 2018)

where's my mind?
maybe it's in the gutter,
where i left my lover,
what an expensive fate.

my v is for vendetta,
thought that i'd feel better,
but now i got a bellyache.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

i am locked to joy
locked to the lives i destroy
i will never be dry, i'll never be satisfied

my friend showed me the song a month or two ago and i haven't been able to stop listening to it since


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2018)

_I'll take you down, I'll take you down
Where no one's ever gone before
And if you want more
If you want more, more, more
Then jump for my love
Jump in and feel my touch_


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2018)

_I gotta feelin'
ooooooh oooh_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2018)

_Something happens and I'm head over heels
_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

I gotta feeling
Tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonights gonna be a good good night
A feeling


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2018)

_Oh, what a feeling 
When we're dancing on the ceiling_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Ooh I need the dollars
(Yeah I like it like that)
Beat em up like pi?atas
(Yeah I like it like that)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)

_So glad we've almost made it
So sad they had to fade it
Everybody wants to rule the world_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm so into you
I can barely breathe


----------



## Dracotori (Jul 10, 2018)

Do i lonely, i see the shadows on your face. People have told me i dont look the same


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)

_When you were young and your heart was an open book
You used to say 'live and let live' (you know you did, you know you did, you know you did)
But if this ever changing world in which we live in
Makes you give in and cry
Say 'live and let die' (live and let die)
Live and let die (live and let die)_


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2018)

go and steal the show, whoa

cause life is cinematic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)

_Let the stormy clouds chase everyone from the place
Come on with the rain, I've a smile on my face
I'll walk down the lane, with a happy refrain
Just singin', singin' in the rain_


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

_*BE A MAN*_
YOU MUST BE SWIFT AS A COURSING RIVER
_*BE A MAN*_
WITH ALL THE FORCE OF A GREAT TYPHOON
_*BE A MAN*_
WITH ALL THE STRENGTH OF A RAGING FIRE
MYSTERIOUS AS THE DARK SIDE OF THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNN


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2018)

i live my life inside a dream
only waking when i sleep
if i could sell my sorry soul
then i could have it all

(can't get it outta my head!)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2018)

_Moon river, wider than a mile
I'm crossing you in style, someday 
_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

So baby pull me closer
In the back seat of your rover
That I know you can't afford
Bite that tattoo on your shoulder


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 13, 2018)

_It's a lovely day today
And whatever you've got to do, I'd be so happy to be doing it with you
But if you've got something that must be done
And it can only be done by one
There is nothing more to say
Except it's a lovely day for saying, 'it's a lovely day'_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Say what you mean out loud


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2018)

_Say women, they will come and they will go
When the rain washes you clean you'll know_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Kash rules everything around me (lol)


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 15, 2018)

ONE PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2018)

_Now here you go again, you say
You want your freedom
Well, who am I to keep you down?
It's only right that you should play the way you feel it
But listen carefully to the sound 
Of your loneliness 
Like a heartbeat drives you mad
In the stillness of remembering
What you had
And what you lost
And what you had
And what you lost_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

It's you babe
And I'm a sucker for the pain that you move babe
I could try to run but it would useless


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2018)

_In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
From the mountains of faith
To a river so deep_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2018)

_Do like the voodoos do, listening to
A voodoo melody
They shake their bodies so, to and fro
With every shake, a lucky break_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

I got you
I got you
We ain't go low oh na na na
We ain't go high oh na na na
Lemme be your friend, baby let me me in


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Let us float, through outer space.... (It's a space kk cover)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2018)

_It's only forever 
Not long at all_


----------



## Haskell (Jul 19, 2018)

I am one
Pray, story eye
Peace and love
In a future
Bright, sacrifice
Came around, never broken
Down by the people if they let you breathe
Don't give a damn if you still can't see
Traveling a street that I did not go
Lifetime to the winter load
Down in the valley where the church bells cry
I'll lead them over to your eyes
Woah, I am one
Woah, I am one
I am one


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2018)

_You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope some day you'll join us
And the world will be as one _


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 21, 2018)

♬♫♬～I thought I?d stay a while
I tried to learn to smile
So many colors I had never even known

Maybe I?d find myself sitting on that distant shore
Maybe I?m not alone ～♬♫♬

New SU episode airing tonight I?m so excited!


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)

_each breath rattles like dice in my chest
each breath gambled, unwinding 'til death_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 22, 2018)

_We all end in the ocean
We all start in the streams
We're all carried along by the river of dreams
In the middle of the night_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

_But there's a hope that's waiting for you in the dark 
You should know you're beautiful just the way you are 
And you don't have to change a thing, the world could change its heart 
No scars to your beautiful, we're stars and we're beautiful_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 22, 2018)

_Oh, she takes care of herself
She can wait if she wants, she's ahead of her time
Oh, she never gives out and she never gives in 
She just changes her mind_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Kiki do you love me (xD)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

_He's outrageous, he screams and he bawls
Jean Genie, let yourself go_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

_Don't go changin' 
To try and please me
You never let me down before
Don't imagine you're too familiar
And I don't see you anymore
I would not leave you in times of trouble
We could have never come this far
I took the good times, I'll take the bad times
I'll take you just the way you are_


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Turn down for what


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

_While in these days of quiet desperation
As I wander through the world in which I live
I search everywhere for some new inspiration
But it's more than cold reality can give
If I need a cause for celebration
Or a comfort I can use to ease my mind
I rely on my imagination
And I dream of an imaginary time

I know that everybody has a dream
Everybody has a dream
And this is my dream, my own
Just to be at home
And to be all alone, with you_


----------



## nanpan (Jul 26, 2018)

You drive me crazy


----------



## Espurr (Jul 26, 2018)

_Take a melody
Simple as can be
Give it some words and
Sweet harmony_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2018)

It's too much pressure
I'll only let ya
Down again


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

O?t?s papaoutai
O?t?s o?t?s o? papaoutai


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 27, 2018)

_If you say run, I'll run with you
And if you say hide, we'll hide
Because my love for you
Would break my heart in two
If you should fall into my arms
And tremble like a flower_


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 27, 2018)

Smack a ***** today
Thank God I ain't have to smack a ***** today
Yeah
Smack a ***** today
Thank God I ain't have to smack a ***** today
Yeah, whoa
Smack a ***** today
Thank God I ain't have to smack a ***** today
Huh
Smack a ***** today
Thank God I ain't have to smack a ***** today


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Baby I'm sorry, I'm not sorry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2018)

_Get your party gown
Get your pigtail down
Get your heart beating, baby
Got my timing right 
Got my act all tight
It's gonna be tonight my little schoolbabe _


----------



## Dormire (Jul 28, 2018)

I am very, very crazy, very
永遠に止まらない
世界の全て　この口腔の中


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey there I've been losing sleep dreaming about the things that we could be.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2018)

_Come on baby, don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand, don't fear the reaper_


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Watashi wa, utau no ga suki
Watashi ga sou tsukurareta kara ja nai
Kono koe o suki da toiu
Anata ga yorokonde kureru kara
Zero to ichishika wakaranai
Watashi ni I o oshiete kureta
Sono hi kara watashi no kokoro no naka
Anata de mitasareteru no
Anata to irareru soredake de
Denshi no kokoro, furueru no
Marude ryoushi no kaze mitai ni
Watashi no kokoro, yusaburu no

I just copied and pasted it from a website cause It’s Japanese and idk how to type that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

If you tell me about all the pain you've had, I'll never smile again


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 9, 2018)

_you know I want y you
it's not a secret I try to hide_


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 9, 2018)

I was left to my own devices
Many days fell away with nothing to show
And the walls kept tumbling down
In the city that we love
Grey clouds roll over the hills
Bringing darkness from above
But if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
Nothing changed at all?
And if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
You've been here before?
But if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
Nothing changed at all?
And if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
You've been here before?
Nothing changed at all
Nothing changed at all
We were caught up and lost in all of our vices
In your pose as the dust settled around us
And the walls kept tumbling down
In the city that we love
Grey clouds roll over the hills
Bringing darkness from above
But if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
Nothing changed at all?
And if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
You've been here before?
Nothing changed at all
Nothing changed at all
Oh where do we begin?
The rubble or our sins?
Oh where do we begin?
The rubble or our sins?
But if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
Nothing changed at all?
And if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
You've been here before?
Nothing changed at all
Nothing changed at all


----------



## uyumin (Aug 9, 2018)

You made my heart break
You made my heart break, again


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

This is 10% Luck
20% Skill
15% Concentrated Power of will
5% pleasure
50% pain
and a 100% reason to remember the name


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

_Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people living for today

Imagine there's no countries 
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for 
And no religion too
Imagine all the people living life in peace, you

You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you will join us
And the world will be as one_


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm gonna pop some tags
Only got 20 dollars in my pocket
I'm, I'm, I'm huntin'
Lookin' for a come up
This is f***ing awesome


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Eu j? 't? avisando que eu n?o tenho namorado
Din din din, pode dar em cima de mim
Din din din, pode dar em cima de mim
'T? com ci?me, 't? com ci?me?
Pega na m?o e assume
'T? com ci?me, 't? com ci?me?
Pega na m?o, pega na m?o
Pega na m?o e assume
Pega na m?o, pega na m?o
Pega na m?o e assume
Pega na m?o, pega na m?o
Pega na m?o e assume


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 14, 2018)

_Well, she was just seventeen
You know what I mean 
And the way she looked was way beyond compare
_


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

T to the A to the S T Y girl you tasty
T to the A to the to the-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)

_They got a message from the Action Man
'I'm happy, hope you're happy too'_


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Shotgun left the scene
Poppin' up the magazine
Tick tock set it off
Real ones in the parking lot.
I got that boom boom, baby bring the bass.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)

_Play that funky music white boy_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2018)

_Say you, say me.
Say it for, always, that's the way it should be.

Say you, say me.
Say it together, naturally. _


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 28, 2018)

It's a dead man's party, who could ask for more?
Everybody's comin' leave your body at the door
Leave your body and soul at the door
DOOON'T RUN AWAAAAY, IT'S ONLY MEE


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Havana ooh nana
half of my heart is in Havana ooh nana


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)

_She's got a ticket to ride
But she don't care _


----------



## salty- (Aug 28, 2018)

_Here's to the one with the smoking stare
Running through my head with a bolo knife
Choppin' up the threads made up from looms
Of love and blood and hate and some empty tunes

eyes killer cold and black and bare
freaky lil tooth hanging solo
suckin' at the walls like a rolo now
makin' a cocoon where my brain fits_


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Havana ooh nana
> half of my heart is in Havana ooh nana



I was just about to post that then I saw this post.  welp time to randomly think of another song XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know
Where you stand
Silent
In the trees
And that’s
Where I am
Silent
In the trees
Why won’t you speak
Where I happen to be
Silent
In the trees
Standing cowardly


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 29, 2018)

Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Hold up, why you gotta say that.?
You know i like you
So im askin where the bae at
She like, so I?ll say it again
Cause to me she?s so amazing but to her i?m just a friend
She drop it down like a earthquake
The way she movin I?m just wondering the worst way
But I know she?ll come swerve to me
Cause these other dudes got money and their love ain't free
Gotta show her I can put it down
Heart beatin like an 808, you can hear the sound
Bout to make a move as she turns around
But I hold up in my trance cuase I see it?s going down
She got her arm round his shoulder
Yeah they lookin close, she?s askin him to hold her
Walkin out the door but she stopped like "What" looked to me and then I heard her say
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Stop, i know that he ain?t right
Cause i hear that you?ve been arguing like every night
Knows exactly what he says, and treats you like trash
Girl, you?re a princess
But he ain't got class
Next day ya?ll broke up
So. I gotta step my game up
I just wanna make you smile again, cause I know I gotta be like more than a friend
Gotta make a move, so I hop in my car and I?ll be there soon
Picking up some flowers
Because i want a surprize
Wanna make you happy
Light up in your eyes
Pull up to your house, and I walk to the door
You open it up, heart drops to the floor
With another guy, lemme look real close
Walk to me and say what hurts the most
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally

I can give you that life
I can roll around town with a girl like you
But every single minute i know its like
I can give you that life
I can roll around town with a girl like you
But every single minute i know its like
I can give you that life
I can roll around town with a girl like you
But every single minute i know its like
I can give you that life
I can roll around town with a girl like you
But every single minute i know its like

Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Stop
Don?t talk to me
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Loser, Lame-o, wanna-be
Like oh, totally
T-t-totally
Hold up, why you gotta say that.?
You know i like you
So im askin where the bae at
She like, so I?ll say it again
Cause to me she?s so amazing but to her i?m just a friend
She drop it down like a earthquake


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

This is king Kong
Yes miss king Kong 
I-In my kingdom
With some timbs on (how many championships?)
What? Six rings on


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 29, 2018)

Are you insane like me? 
Been in pain like me?
Bought a hundred dollar bottle of champagne like me?
Just to pour that mother****** down the drain like me?
Would you use your water bill to dry the stain like me?
Are you high enough without the Mary Jane like me?
Do you tear yourself apart to entertain like me?
Do the people whisper 'bout you on the train like me?
Saying that you shouldn't waste your pretty face like me?
And all the people say
You can't wake up, this is not a dream
You're part of a machine, you are not a human being
With your face all made up, living on a screen
Low on self esteem, so you run on gasoline
I think there's a flaw in my code
These voices won't leave me alone
Well my heart is gold and my hands are cold
Are you deranged like me?
Are you strange like me?
Lighting matches just to swallow up the flame like me?
Do you call yourself a ****ing hurricane like me?
Pointing fingers 'cause you'll never take the blame like me?
And all the people say
You can't wake up, this is not a dream
You're part of a machine, you are not a human being
With your face all made up, living on a screen
Low on self esteem, so you run on gasoline
Oh oh oh ooh
I think there's a flaw in my code
Oh oh oh ooh
These voices won't leave me alone
Well my heart is gold and my hands are cold


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

_She is dancing away from you now
She was just a wish, she was just a wish
_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2018)

_I can feel your breath.
I can feel my death.

I want to know you, I want to see, I want to say...


Hello..._


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

_It's been a long time since I rock and rolled
It's been a long time since I did the Stroll
Ooh, let me get it back, let me get it back, let me get it back
Baby where I come from
It's been a long time, been a long time, been a long lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely time 
Yes it has
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2018)

_Last dance with Mary Jane
One more time to kill the pain_


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

ohhh ohhh o oh
I just wanna feel this moment


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2018)

_Lighting strikes
Maybe once, maybe twice
And it all comes down to you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2018)

_Ground Control to Major Tom, your circuit's dead
There's something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom? 
Can you hear me, Major Tom? 
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you-
Here am I floating 'round my tin can
Far above the Moon
Planet Earth is blue, and there's nothing I can do_


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2018)

Do your dance, do your dance
Ay, you your daddy son, 
Juju on that beat, Juju on beat
Juju on that on that juju on that beat


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Ground Control to Major Tom, your circuit's dead
> There's something wrong
> Can you hear me, Major Tom?
> Can you hear me, Major Tom?
> ...



This got me thinking of that one song that goes

EARTH BELOW US,
DRIFTING, FALLING,
FLOATING WEIGHTLESS
CALLING, COMING HOOMMEEEEEEE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2018)

_Shake for me girl, I wanna be your backdoor man_


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2018)

Just one night all we got,
Just one night all we got,
All we got, all we got, all we got


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 9, 2018)

_Because you had to be a big shot, didn't you
You had to open up your mouth
You had to be a big shot, didn't you
All your friends were so knocked out

_


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh, **** the school
All we got is mad teachers and some visible classes
Divided spaces, and forever-lastin' stresses
Everybody’s mad
Kill people with fingers on Twitter
More than a gun, more than a knife
The tip of your tongue just glitter


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2018)

_That's why I hate myself for loving you_


----------



## uyumin (Sep 14, 2018)

I know it hurts sometimes but you?ll get over it


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

(Wake me up)
WAKE ME UP INSIDE
(I can’t wake up) 
WAKE ME UP INSIDE
(SAVE MEEEEEEEEEEE)
CALL MY NAME AND, SAVE ME FROM THE DARK


----------



## Loriii (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah, am I just dumb, you make me numb and all fuzzy
When I'm with you nothing ever really feels the same
You drive me crazy but I stick with you
My heart jumps in every single way

You, you
You're like a
Tattoo
You're etched into my skin
I can't stop thinking 'bout you
You're poison to me
But I can't live without you


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2018)

_we are not a proud race
it's not a race at all
we're just trying
I'm only trying
to get home_

drunk drivers / killer whales - car seat headrest


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)

_I'll be alright without you
There'll be someone else, I keep telling myself _


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

I don?t even like the song but

Lucky for your that?s what I like, That?s what I like.
Lucky for you that?s what I like, that?s what I like.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I don’t even like the song but
> 
> Lucky for your that’s what I like, That’s what I like.
> Lucky for you that’s what I like, that’s what I like.



I came to this thread because pon pon lyrics were in my mind but guess what...

Lucky for you thats what I like, 
thats what I like.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2018)

What'll you do when you get lonely
And nobody's waiting by your side?
You've been running and hiding much too long.
You know it's just your foolish pride.
Layla, you've got me on my knees.
Layla, I'm begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.
I tried to give you consolation
When your old man had let you down.
Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
Turned my whole world upside down.
Layla, you've got me on my knees.
Layla, I'm begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.
Let's make the best of the situation
Before I finally go insane.
Please don't say I'll never find a way
And tell me all my love's in vain.
Layla, you've got me on my knees.
Layla, I'm begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.
Layla, you've got me on my knees.
Layla, I'm begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

_All I want to do in the middle of the evening is hold you tight
Rosanna, Rosanna 
I didn't know you were looking for more than I could ever be_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

_Well shake it up baby now (shake it up baby)
Twist and shout (twist and shout)
Come on, come on, come on, come on, baby now (come on, baby)
Come on and work it all out (work it all out, oooh)
You know you twist, you little girl (twist little girl)
You know you twist so fine (twist so fine)
Come on and twist a little closer, now (twist a little closer)
And let me know that you're mine (let me know you're mine, oooh)
Aaaaaaaaaah
Aaaaaaaaaah
Aaaaaaaaaah
Aaaaaaaaaah
WOO
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH_


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2018)

dun dun DUN dun dun DUN DUN DUN

(dun dun dun!)


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

Hey now, you're an all star
Get your game on


----------



## V-drift (Sep 26, 2018)

Shimmer, shimmer, shimmering a sparkling hue
Sending kisses into my pocket, chu, chu, chu~
All my friends surrounding me, every precious memory
Both just mean the world to me~

Twirling, whirling, whirling up to I fall flat
Then I laugh it all away with a rat-tat-tat~
Even times when I'm afraid, I won't let my courage fade
That's the promise you and I have made~


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

I got new rules I count em
I gotta tell them to myself
I got new rules I count em


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2018)

_We're floating in our memory
Through time and space untethered
Time travelers in disguise
May we trip forever
In silence we drift with endeavor
In silence we're in this together_


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2018)

Trouble trouble maker ohh
Why does it feel so good but hurt so bad
ooh ooh
My mind keep sayin' run as fast as you can
ooh ooh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)

Let's groove tonight
Share the spice of life
Baby slice it right
We're gonna groove tonight
Let this groove get you to move
It's alright (alright) alright
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright
Gonna tell what you can do with my love
Alright
Let you know girl
You're looking good, you're out of sight
Alright
Just move yourself
And glide like a seven-forty-seven
And lose you're self in the sky
Among the clouds in the heavens 'cause
Let this groove light up your fuse
It's alright (alright) alright, oh oh
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright
Let me tell you what you can do with my love
Alright
Gotta let you know girl
You're looking good you're out of sight
Alright
Just tell the D.J. to play your favorite tune
Then you know it's okay
What you found is happening now
Let this groove light up your fuse
It's alright (alright) alright
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright
Let this groove get you to move
It's alright (alright) alright yeah
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright
You will find a piece of mind
On the floor take a little time
Come and see, you and me
Make a little sign
I'll be there after a while
If you want my love
We can boogie on down
Down boogie on down
Down boogie on down yeah
Down boogie on down
On down
Boogie on
Let's groove tonight
Share the spice of life
Baby slice it right
We're gonna groove tonight
Let this groove light up your fuse
It's alright (alright) alright
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright
Let this groove get you to move
It's alright (alright) alright
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright (you just move)
Let this groove light up your fuse
It's alright (alright) alright (you just move)
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright
Groove tonight
Share the spice of life
Baby slice it right
We're gonna groove tonight (you just move)
Let this groove light up your fuse
It's alright (alright) alright (you just move)
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright
Yeah, alright
Let this groove light up your fuse
It's alright (alright) alright
Let this groove set in your shoes
So stand up (alright) alright


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2018)

_He said, 'Son, can you play me a memory?
I'm not really sure how it goes
But it's sad and it's sweet and I knew it complete 
When I wore a younger man's clothes'_


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

"What Do You Mean!?" - Miku
it's too catchy to let go rn


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2018)

_Well she was just seventeen
You know what I mean
And the way she looked was way beyond compare
So how could I dance with another
When I saw her standing there

Well she looked at me
And I, I could see
That before too long, I'd fall in love with her
She wouldn't dance with another
When I saw her standing there

Well my heart went boom
When I crossed that room
And I held her hand in mine

Well we danced through the night
And we held each other tight
And before too long, I fell in love with her 
Now I'll never dance with another
Since I saw her standing there_


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 2, 2018)

_Isn't that cute - an extra belly button!
You need to put your pants back on, honey

Don't, don't, don't, don't, don't, don't
Don't, don't, don't, don't

Don't want, don't want
Don't want, don't want
Don't want no short dick man
Don't want no short dick man
_


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2018)

_Deep down in the dark
Loving you six feet underground
Eternal love
So cold from your frozen heart
_


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

According to my dog

*Who let the dogs out? WHO, WHO WHO WHO
who let the dogs out? WHO, WHO WHO WHO*


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

I let the dogs out... sorry.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 3, 2018)

_But time makes you bolder
Even children get older
And I'm getting older, too_


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 4, 2018)

Friends theme song
On my fifth run through of the series lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2018)

_To the gypsy that remains
She faces freedom with a little fear
I have no fear
I have only love
And if I was a child, and the child was enough
Enough for me to love
Enough to love
She is dancing away from you now
She was just a wish, she was just a wish
And her memory is all that is left for you now
You see your gypsy
Oh, you see your gypsy 
_


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 4, 2018)

_Don't you ever laugh as the hearse goes by,
For you may be the next one to die.
They wrap you up in big white sheets
and cover you from head to feet.
They put you in a big black box
And cover you with dirt and rocks.
All goes well for about a week,
Until your coffin begins to leak.
The worms crawl in, the worms crawl out,
The worms play pinochle on your snout,
They eat your eyes, they eat your nose,
They eat the jelly between your toes._


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 4, 2018)

_I said in good times as in bad 
In light as in darkness 
From the first kiss to your last breath 
In light as in darkness 
But too much is never enough
I'm digging my way to my work of art
Deep down in the dark
Loving you six feet underground
Enternal love
So cold from your frozen heart
Deep down in the dark
Loving you six feet underground
Enternal love
I'm loving you six feet underground
_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2018)

_But everyday I say I'll try
to make my heart be still.
'Cause every way there is to cry,
ourselves to sleep, we will..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> _But time makes you bolder
> Even children get older
> And I'm getting older, too_



I love that song <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2018)

_I'm standing in the wind
But I never wave bye-bye
But I try, I try_


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Baby I'm sorry, I'm not sorry
Feeling inspired cause the tables have turned


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)

_At seventeen, I started to starve myself
I thought that love was a kind of emptiness
And at least I understood then the hunger I felt
And I didn't have to call it loneliness
We all have a hunger
We all have a hunger
We all have a hunger
We all have a hunger
Tell me what you need, oh, you look so free
The way you use your body, baby, come on and work it for me
Don't let it get you down, you're the best thing I've seen
We never found the answer but we knew one thing
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
And it's Friday night and it's kicking in
And I can't dress, they're gonna crucify me
Oh, but you and all your vibrant youth
How could anything bad ever happen to you?
You make a fool of death with your beauty, and for a moment
I thought that love was in the drugs
But the more I took, the more it took away
And I could never get enough
I thought that love was on the stage
You give yourself to strangers
You don't have to be afraid
And then it tries to find a home with people, oh, and I'm alone
Picking it apart and staring at your phone
We all have a hunger
We all have a hunger
We all have a hunger
We all have a hunger
Tell me what you need, oh, you look so free
The way you use your body, baby, come on and work it for me
Don't let it get you down, you're the best thing I've seen
We never found the answer but we knew one thing
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
We all have a hunger (we all have a hunger)
And it's Friday night and it's kicking in
And I can't dress, they're gonna crucify me
Oh, you and all your vibrant youth
How could anything bad ever happen to you?
You make a fool of death with your beauty, and for a moment
I forget to worry_


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2018)

_There is no rose of such virtue
as is the rose that bare Jesu!

Alleluia, alleluia, alleluia...


For in this rose contained was
Heaven and Earth in little space!

Res miranda, res miranda, res miranda..._


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey honey what you trying to say
As I stand here
Don't you walk away
And the world comes tumbling down
Hand in hand in a violent life
Making love on the edge of a knife
And the world comes tumbling down
And it's hard
For me to say
And it's hard
For me to stay
I'm going down
To be by myself
I'm going back
For the good of my health
And there's one thing
I couldn't do
Sacrifice myself to you
Sacrifice
Baby baby I just can't see
Just what you mean to me
I take my aim and I fake my words
I'm just your long time curse
And if you walk away
I can't take it
But that's the way that you are
And that's the things that you say
But now you've gone too far
With all the things you say
Get back to where you come from
I can't help it
Under the April skies
Under the April sun
Sun grows cold
Sky gets black
And you broke me up
And now you won't come back
Shaking hand, life is dead
And a broken heart
And a screaming head
Under the April sky


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2018)

_La la la la, Elmo's world_


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2018)

_You are right, I'll move on
But my lungs feel so small
I couldn't breathe if I tried
I lay my head on the floor
My beating heart wanted more
But I'll keep it in and keep you out
I'm drowning, I'm drowning
I'm drowning, I'm drowning
But for the longest time I knew
There was nothing left for us to do
But I tried, oh, I try
And in this quiet company
There is nothing staring back at me
I'm in need of the sound
Hungry for the kill, but this hunger, it isn't you
Voices disappear when you are speaking, in sombre tunes
I will be the wolf and when you're starving, you'll need it too
Hungry for the kill, but this hunger, it isn't you
It isn't you, it isn't
I grew tall to fill the void
Let me go 'cause you are just a shade
Of what I am, not what I'll be
But in this quiet company
I forget sometimes just how to breathe
Fill my lungs with the sound
Hungry for the kill, but this hunger, it isn't you
Voices disappear when you are speaking, in sombre tunes
I will be the wolf and when you're starving, you'll need it too
Hungry for the kill, but this hunger, it isn't you
It isn't you, it isn't
I'm drowning, I'm drowning
I'm drowning, I'm drowning
I'm drowning, I'm drowning
I'm drowning, I'm drowning
I'm drowning, I'm drowning_


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2018)

Lets go to the garden~
You'll find some-thing w a i t i n g~!
Right there- where you left it, lying up-si-down~

When you F i n a l l y find it.
Youll se how its F a d e d~
The other side is lighter~
When you turn it around-

Everything stays!
Right were you left it~
E v e r y t h i n g~ stays
But it still changes.

Ever so slightly~
Daily and nightly~
In little ways.
When E v e r y - t h i n g stays.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2018)

Something 'bout you, makes me feel like a dangerous woman
Something 'bout something 'bout you,
Makes me wanna do things that I shouldn't
Something 'bout something 'bout something 'bout you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2018)

_Straight up now tell me, do you really wanna love me forever?
Oh, oh, oh
Or am I caught in a hit-and-run?
Straight up now tell me, is it gonna be you and me together?
Oh, oh, oh
Or are you just having fun?
_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2018)

but the human name, doesn't mean **** to a tree


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)

Do the sangria wine, sangria wine
Move from side to side
Front and behind
Sangria wine, sangria wine


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 11, 2018)

_Arise my friend, we're nearly late
Still drunk as lords at ten past eight
Since fortune fled we're creeping back
To skies that we once knew
From blue to black
From blue to black

Through damnation we run
With two broken legs
And we find a refuge in our halo's crack
Trying to change the whole world
Hearts replaced with stones
We're not the heroes, my friend
We are the broken ones

Get up my friend, it's not too late
We have a cause, we can control our fate
Wipe off the dirt and feign a smile
At least just for a while, just for a while

Through damnation we run
With two broken legs
And we find a refuge in our halo's crack
Trying to change the whole world
Hearts replaced with stones
We're not the heroes, my friend
We are the broken ones

Run, run, it's not too late
Run, run, control your fate
Run, run, it's not too late
Run, run, the wise don't wait

My love, you know what we fight for
Take a run at bastards all
With words they hope will break your bones
Never forget
We are the broken ones
We are the broken ones

Through damnation we run
With two broken legs
And we find a refuge in our halo's crack
Trying to change the whole world
Hearts replaced with stones
We're not the heroes, my friend

For our dreams I would fight
With two broken arms
Still believing our life
Has the chance to charm
We can change this cruel world
Maybe one fine day
We'll walk as heroes, my friend
But not today_


----------



## Kalle (Oct 11, 2018)

You were simpler, you were lighter when we thought like little kids.
Like a weightless, hate-less animal, beautifully oblivious before you were hid
inside a stranger you grew into, as you learned to disconnect.
Now he hangs your mirrors separately, so one can?t show you what the other reflects.

When he heard I was on his tail, he emptied your account
and hid a part of you that?s so invaluable (the part of you unsellable at any amount).
He left the tallest peak of your paradise buried in the bottom of a canyon in hell,
but I swear I?ll find your light in the middle, where there?s so little late at night, down in the pit of the well.

Then when heaven has a line around the corner, we shouldn?t have to wait around and hope to get in
if we can carpenter a home in our heart right now and carve a palace from within.
We won?t need to take a ton of pictures, it won?t be easy to believe
the day we wake inside a secret place that everyone can see.﻿


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 11, 2018)

Beata Maria
You know I'm so much purer than
The common, vulgar, weak, licentious crowd

(Quia peccavi nimis)

Then tell me, Maria
Why I see her dancing there
Why her smold'ring eyes still scorch my soul

(Cogitatione)

I feel her, I see her
The sun caught in her raven hair
Is blazing in me out of all control


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

"Mayday!"
	Even if you realize it's me,
	You don't need to hold me in your arms again
	Hey "Mayday!"
If you realize it's me,
Will you kindly laugh at me once more?

	I know I'm nothing but a ghost,
	An empty shell built of lies,
	Hey...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2018)

_Clang, clang, clang, went the trolley
Ding, ding, ding, went the bell
Zing, zing, zing, went my heartstrings
From the moment I saw him I fell_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2018)

_I don't know how you were diverted
You were perverted, too
I don't know how you were inverted
No one alerted you

I look at you all, see the love there that's sleeping
While my guitar gently weeps
Look at you all 
Still my guitar gently weeps_


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 22, 2018)

If you're ready, heart is open
I'll be waiting
Come find me
Come find me
Come find me

I see you, here in the darkness
Blinding light right where your heart is
If you're ready, heart is open
I'll be waiting
Come find me

We've lost our way that's what you told me last
Tears, they come and go
This is us, I'll never get enough
It's taking losing you to know
If you're ready, heart is open
I'll be waiting
Come find me

If you're searching for forever
I'll be waiting
Come find me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2018)

_She says her love for me could never die
But that'd change if she ever found out about you and I
Oh, but her love is cold
Wouldn't hurt her if she didn't know, 'cause
When it gets too much
I need to feel your touch

I'm gonna run to you
I'm gonna run to you
'Cause when the feeling's right I'm gonna run all night
I'm gonna run to you_


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2018)

Drop drop porch, Rolex on my wrist 
Diamonds up and down my chain (aha)


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 23, 2018)

When I woke up toniight
I said IIII-III'm
gonna make, some, bod-y, love mee
I'm gonna make, some, bod-y, love mee

And now I know, now I know, now I know
I know that iit's yooooou

You're lucky lucky
You're so luckeeeh!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2018)

_When I find myself in times of trouble 
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, 'let it be' 
_


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 23, 2018)

_deep down in the dark
loving you six feet underground
eternal love
so cold from your frozen heart
deep down in the dark
loving you six feet underground
eternal love
i'm loving you six feet underground_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2018)

_One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do_


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 24, 2018)

_Love is patient
Love is kind
It keeps no record of wrongs
Love doesn't boast
Love isn't proud
It's light when all hope is gone_


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2018)

They're creepy and they're kooky
Mysterious and spooky
They're altogether ooky 
The Addams family !


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2018)

_And you can tell everybody 
This is your song 
It may be quite simple, but now that it's done 
I hope you don't mind 
I hope you don't mind
That I put down in words 
How wonderful life is now you're in the world _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2018)

_Sweet, wonderful you
You make me happy with the things you do_


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

B i g yeah we bang like this
Bang bang bang
Bang bang bang


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2018)

_I'm so glad that she's my little girl
She's so glad she's telling all the world_


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

He not like the banana
Angry
Cat no banana


----------



## Roserra (Oct 30, 2018)

_this is my roArInG_
*rOARING TWENTIES*


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 30, 2018)

_bABY CANT YOU SEE
iM cALLiNg
A GuY LIKe yOU
shoULD wEAR a WaRnING

y o u re daNgerOus
im fALLinG

_​


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh Mrs potato head tell me 
Is it true that pain is beauty?
Does a new face come with a warranty?
Are you sure that he'll stay forever
Stay forever, stay forever even if the face don't stay together
Don't be dramatic it's only some plastic
No-one will love you if you're unattractive


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2018)

I was once told that walking through a doorway could cause someone to forget
Even the most precious memories they had
Memories of good, memories of bad, memories of love and of loss
All tucked away neatly
Stored like the worn out blankets that were kept to dress the rainy days
And bad habits that happen from time to time
Or what it felt like to rest your head on a friend's shoulder
That still carries with it the creases from where you last placed your heart
Just like that
Gone within a single step
That somehow three beams and an imaginary line drawn across some old aching floorboards
Were all that stood between you and the infinite silence
Of the very things that once coloured your mind with sound
It's funny
You can make yourself believe almost anything if you...
If you think about it for long enough


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 31, 2018)

_穴の開いた鍋	ana no aita nabe	
肉のないカレー	niku no nai karee	
足りないのは	tarinai no wa	
代わりがあるから？	kawari ga aru kara?	
一人のお箸	hitori no ohashi	
一人の靴	hitori no kutsu
針の無い時計	hari no nai tokei	
足りない関係	tarinai kankei	
空のシャンプー	kara no shanpuu	
満たされたゴミ	mitasareta gomi	
どっちが要る？	docchi ga iru?	
どっちもいらない？	docchi mo iranai?	

揃えば意味なす	soroeba imi nasu	
私のアバター	watashi no abataa	
二人で一つよ	futari de hitotsu yo	
私とあなた	watashi to anata	
愛しい物は離さないで	itoshii mono wa hanasa naide	
_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS
SEND SHIVERS DOWN YOUR SPINE


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Jonathan Young's cover of "Forevermore" (Beauty and the Beast)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

This is halloween
and that song had been in my head for 2 weeks UGH


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2018)

_And I'm free
Free fallin'_


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

Round and round like a horse on a carousel
But I 
I feel like im glued on tight to the carousel


----------



## Nadene (Nov 2, 2018)

My hEaDDddddd 
HUuuUUuuuuRtss
andwithout u 
iTs WooOOOrrrRSeeee

sUffFFoCatInnggg on my own
YoUre KILLING ME
i hope you knowwww
IHOPE YOU KNOWWW
I HOPEYOUKNOWW​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2018)

_Before this dance is through
I think I'll love you, too
I'm so happy when you dance with me_


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Bloody Stream (JOJO intro), been in my head for weeks.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2018)

_Baby you can drive my car
Yes, I'm gonna be a star
Baby you can drive my car
And maybe I'll love you
Beep-beep'm, beep-beep, yeah
Beep-beep'm, beep-beep, yeah_


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

_Dovahkiin Dovahkiin
Everybody let's sing
I don't know, all the words,
So I'm making them up_


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 7, 2018)

oh god can't believe i've never seen this thread

_Put another ex on the calendar
Summer's on its deathbed
There is simply nothing worse
Than knowing how it ends
And I meant everything I said that night
I will come back to life
But only for you
Only for you_

not rlly important lyrics atm but stuck in my head nonetheless


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2018)

_Woke up, fell out of bed
Dragged a comb across my head 
_


----------



## rianne (Nov 10, 2018)

_Darling, you look perfect tonight._


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 10, 2018)

_In a land of seals and sorrow
we kept waiting for the spark
so hail your kings and hail your queens
we’re different we’re the children of the dark_


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

So don't you worry
Baby you got me
I got a bad boy I must admit it
You got my heart don't know how you did it
And I don't care this is it babe
I don't wanna hide the way, it feels when you're next to me
I love the way you make me feel
I love it
I love it


----------



## duckyducky (Nov 11, 2018)

Baby just came back around
Told me she's leaving this town
Said she needs time to explore
She said I can't love her no more


----------



## PuffleFuzz (Nov 12, 2018)

"I am a cat, I play the bongos"


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

Someone help... This is not getting out of my head ugh

Maybe I'll be tracer
I'm already tracer
What about widowmaker
I'm already widowmaker
I'll be bastion
Nerf bastion
You're right so Winston
I'm already Winston
I guess I'll be genji
I'm already genji
Then I'll be mccree
I already chose mccree


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 14, 2018)

_We're only tourists in this life
Only tourists but the view is nice
And we're never gonna go back home
No we're never gonna go back home (all right)_


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

Mario Odyssey theme!
(Jump Up Super Star)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2018)

_Life is very short, and there's no time
For fussing and fighting, my friend
I have always thought that it's a crime
So I will ask you again
_


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Is this real life
Is this just fantasy
Caught in a landslide
No escape from reality


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 19, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Someone help... This is not getting out of my head ugh
> 
> Maybe I'll be tracer
> I'm already tracer
> ...



Mine's worse I've had Mia Khalifa stuck in my head agahhaghgahgaghahgagh


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> Mine's worse I've had Mia Khalifa stuck in my head agahhaghgahgaghahgagh



Those damn tik tok songs 

Hit or miss
I bet they never miss huh?
You got a boyfriend I bet he doesn't kiss ya
(Mwah) he gon find another girl like he won't miss ya
He gon skkrt and hit the dab like wiz khalifa


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 20, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Those damn tik tok songs
> 
> Hit or miss
> I bet they never miss huh?
> ...



Ahhkhdkngjkn not helping

I go crazy 'cause here isn't where I wanna be
And satisfaction feels like a distant memory
And I can't help myself
All I wanna hear you say is "are you mine?"


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

If you don't like the way I talk then why am I on your mind
If you don't like the way I walk then finish your glass of wine
We fight and we argue
You're so lovely blind 
If we don't f*** this whole thing up
Guaranteed I can blow your mind

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you don't like the way I talk then why am I on your mind
If you don't like the way I walk then finish your glass of wine
We fight and we argue
You're so lovely blind 
If we don't f*** this whole thing up
Guaranteed I can blow your mind


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2018)

i know the pieces fit 'cause i watched them tumble down


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

If the people get lost (hey)
Underneath the moonlight (hey)
Hot tictopic paparazzi
Hold it while take this pic
It don't mean a thing if I gave you my heart
And you year it apart no na-a-a-a


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2018)

when was the last time you dug a ditch, baby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2018)

Twenty twenty twenty four hours to go
I wanna be sedated
Nothing to do, no where to go o,
I wanna be sedated
Just get me to the airport, put me on a plane
Hurry hurry hurry, before I go insane
I can't control my fingers, I can't control my brain
Oh no oh oh oh oh
Twenty twenty twenty four hours to go
I wanna be sedated
Nothing to do, no where to go o,
I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair, get me on a plane
Hurry hurry hurry, before I go insane
I can't control my fingers, I can't control my brain
Oh no oh oh oh oh
Twenty twenty twenty four hours to go
I wanna be sedated
Nothing to do, no where to go o,
I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair, get me to the show
Hurry hurry hurry, before I go loco
I can't control my fingers, I can't control my toes
Oh no oh oh oh oh
Twenty twenty twenty four hours to go
I wanna be sedated
Nothing to do, no where to go o,
I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair, get me to the show
Hurry hurry hurry, before I go loco
I can't control my fingers, I can't control my toes
Oh no oh oh oh oh
Ba ba baba, baba ba baba, I wanna be sedated
Ba ba baba, baba ba baba, I wanna be sedated
Ba ba baba, baba ba baba, I wanna be sedated
Ba ba baba, baba ba baba, I wanna be sedated


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 7, 2018)

_信じ会う喜びから もう一度 はじめよう
泥だらけの ありのままじゃ生きられないと 知っていたから
だから歌うよ アイと歌うよ
あなたと一緒がいい_


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

_Hey let's go, hey let's go
I'm happy as can be
Let's go walk with you and me
Ready set, come on, let's go

Over the hill, across the field, through the tunnel we'll go
We'll run across the bridge, and down the bumpy gravel road
Right beneath the spider's web
Ready set, let's go

Hey let's go, hey let's go
I'm happy as can be
Let's go walk with you and me
Ready set, come on, let's go

The foxes and the badgers too
All come out to play
They all come to explore
The deep and wonderful woods all day
Look at all my many friends, ready set, let's go
Look at all my many friends, ready set, let's go_​


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 8, 2018)

Keep me awake and perhaps
We will find a place where we belong
All that we know is left in a world
That we haven't explored
'Cause we don't wanna leave our sheets
And grow old like we should
Wondering where it would lead whilst
Feeling misunderstood

So wake up and realize
How lucky you are
And breathe another breath
And feel us walk with you
As you walk alone
Whoa-oh, oh-oh
But never mind
Never mind


----------



## Marte (Dec 8, 2018)

_Are you one of many more?
Or the one they're waiting for?
You my little child,
so close to my heart
Have I given you in birth?
To be the treasure of the earth?
Are you truly heaven,
laying cradle in my arms?_


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

So far away we wait for the day
For the lives all so wasted and gone
We feel the pain of a lifetime lost in a thousand days
Through the fire and the flames we carry on


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 9, 2018)

Tap on my window, knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful
I don't mind spending every day
Out on your corner in the pouring rain, oh
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay a while
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2018)

_A love like ours
Could never die
As long as I have you near me_


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

CON LA PALABRA

GLORIAAAAA


----------



## nanpan (Dec 21, 2018)

My dear friend, King Jimmy
Will probably build me a shrine
When all of the gold is mine


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 21, 2018)

sweet thing, i watch you
burn so fast it scares me
mind games don't leave me
i've come so far, don't lose me
it matters where you are


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 21, 2018)

we’re no strangers to love
you know the rules and so do I
a full commitments what I’m thinking of
you wouldn’t get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how I’m feeling
gotta make you understand


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 23, 2018)

_I used to beg the angels
To carry me away
But as the sand drifts by I'm begging to let me stay
Remember we die
But you're still alive
So don't let go
'Cause it's the only thing you know
There's plenty of time
To see the other side
Remember we die
But until we arrive
Don't let go
Just let the light shine from your soul
Before we run out of time
Remember we die_


----------



## Alexis (Dec 23, 2018)

I got p****
I got coin




lol why am i like this


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2018)

_Tell me why you cried
And why you lied to me_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

I don’t know nobody who
Gets me up the way you do
I don’t need no pill with what you do to me


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2018)

them bones, them bones... if they could only talk !


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

I don’t need no gooood advice
Telling me what’s wrong or right
There’s no explanation for the love we’ve found


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2018)

_Everybody loves you when you're six foot in the ground_


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 24, 2018)

Sometimes to stay alive, you’ve gotta kill your mind


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

it's been a long day without u my friend and i'll tell u all about it when i see u again


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

but i'm nothing without my sisters


----------



## boring (Dec 28, 2018)

Heart on your sleeve like you've never been loved
Running in circles, now look what you've done


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 28, 2018)

But maybe we're lonely
Pretending it's love
Cuz I'm not the old me
And our time is up


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2018)

maybe somewhere down the road a ways
you'll think of me and wonder where I am these days


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

step by step, heart to heart, left right left
we all fall down
step by step, heart to heart, left right left
we all fall down like toy soldiers
bit by bit, torn apart
we never win but the battle wages on for toy soldiers


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

_Do you remember a day in October?
The leaves were falling just like me when it was over
One more day of sorrow and I'll struggle to stay sober
Hope to see you later when I get older

I still remember the smell of your perfume
It hasn't left me since the day you made me blue
I think I saw you but I know I'm not supposed to
I must be dreaming 'cause I don't believe in ghosts_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

say what u mean out loud
downing in silence, when im lost in the crowd


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2018)

I like you just like you are
and I love you (kind of) just like you are


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

can I have a peppermint?
you can have a peppermint
that's too hot for me
_BLEH!_
*HEY!*
_AAAAA_
I don't like the peppermint
you don't like the pepper-*NO*
it's too spi-i-cy
well why'd you ask me for a mint
I don't know
when did the spiciness begin
I don't know
is it all because of me
I don't know
am I sleeping on the couch
_yeah_


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 31, 2018)

_Lately, I've been, I've been thinking
I want you to be happier, I want you to be happier
Even though I might not like this
I think that you'll be happier, I want you to be happier
Then only for a minute (only for a minute)
I want to change my mind
'Cause this just don't feel right to me
I want to raise your spirits
I want to see you smile but
Know that means I'll have to leave_


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

My loneliness is killing me (and I)
I must confess 
I still believe
Hit me baby one more time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2019)

_Baby you can drive my car
Yes I'm gonna be a star 
Baby you can drive my car
And maybe I'll love you 
Beep-beep'm, beep-beep, yeah 
Beep-beep'm, beep-beep, yeah _


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2019)

i live for the applause, applause, applause


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Open your eyes, look up to the skies and see
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go, little high, little low
Anywhere the wind blows doesn't really matters to meee, to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

YOU CAN TELL BY THE WAY I USE MY WALK
I'M A WOMAN'S MAN, NO TIME TO TALK
MUSIC LOUD, WOMEN WARM
BEEN KICKED AROUND SINCE I WAS BORN

BUT IT'S ALRIGHT, IT'S OKAY
YOU CAN LOOK THE OTHER WAY
WE CAN TRY TO UNDERSTAND 
THE NEW YORK TIME'S EFFECT ON MAN


WHETHER YOU'RE A BROTHER OR WHETHER YOU'RE A MOTHER
YA STAYIN ALIVE, STAYING ALIVE

FEEL THE CITY BREAKIN AND EVERYBODY SHAKIN
WE'RE STAYIN ALIVE, STAYIN ALIVE

AH AH AH AH
STAYIN ALIVE, STAYIN ALIVE

AH AH AH AH
STAYING ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

do u have the time 
to listen to me whine


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2019)

_can you hear the rumble?
can you hear the rumble that's calling?_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2019)

_Michelle, ma belle
These are words that go together well
My Michelle

Michelle, ma belle
Sont des mots qui vont tr?s bien ensemble
Tr?s bien ensemble

I love you, I love you, I love you
That's all I want to say
Until I find a way 
I will say the only words I know that you'll understand
_


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2019)

Kick your knees up, step in time
Kick your knees up, step in time
Never need a reason, never need a rhyme
Kick you knees up, step in time


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 4, 2019)

_so lately
been wondering
who will be there to take my place
when I'm gone
you'll need love
to light the shadows on your face

if a great wave shall fall and fall upon us all
then between the sand and stone
could you make it on your own

if I could then I would
I'll go wherever you will go
way up high
or down low
I'll go wherever you will go_


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jan 4, 2019)

_*I'VE BLESSED THE RAINS DOWN IN AAAAFRICAAAAA*_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

I just had to let you know you're... _fine_.
Runnin circles 'round my mind.
Even when it's rainy all you ever do is shine. ☆


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2019)

don't come any closer, let's leave it at temptation toniiight ~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm going to the darklands
To talk in rhyme
With my chaotic soul
As sure as life means nothing
And all things end in nothing
And heaven I think
Is too close to hell
I want to move I want to go
I want to go
Oh something won't let me
Go to the place
Where the darklands are
And I awake from dreams
To a scary world of screams
And heaven I think
Is too close to hell
I want to move I want to go
I want to go
Take me to the dark
Oh god I get down on my knees
And I feel like I could die
By the river of disease
And I feel that I'm dying
And I'm dying
I'm down on my knees
Oh I'm down
I want to go I want to stay
I want to stay


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2019)

_I want to know what love is
I want you to show me_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> _so lately
> been wondering
> who will be there to take my place
> when I'm gone
> ...



i love this song so much haha

-

what you want from me?  i would say i'm sorry if i really meant it


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 15, 2019)

_when the night has come
and the land is dark
and the moon is the only light we'll see
no I won't be afraid
no I won't be afraid
just as long
as you stand
stand by me

so darlin', darlin', stand by me, oh stand by me
oh stand
stand by me_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2019)

_Say goodbye to Hollywood
Say goodbye, my baby_


----------



## princepoke (Jan 15, 2019)

나랑 결혼 해줄래~~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2019)

_Oh my, goin' to the river 
Gonna take a ride and the Lord will deliver me
Made my bed, now I'm gonna lie in it
If you don't come, I'm sure gonna die in it
Too late, too much given
I've seen a lotta life, and I'm damn sick of living it
I keep hoping that you will pass my way
And someday if your dreams are leaving you
I'll still believe in you_


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

_I might, I might need to do more than
hope that my words alone will save me
I know it takes, I know it takes more
Wish we, I wish you and I could
Fly high and touch the sky now, we have our dreams
It’s you and me
I could never ever let you step in my way
If we fall, we fight until we ran out of days
I know we’re more than enough
And that we’ll never give up
We’re running off, yeah!!
Head-on into our future
We’re gonna take everything and make it our own
I see the version of me I hope that I’ll one day be
I’ll turn the page and hope they say
“We know your story”
I’ll make it through
Next to you
I feel the power and it’s flowing through my veins!
You gotta fight on until they know your name!
You want a miracle?
Then make it yourself!_


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Teen Titans theme song


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2019)

Link
has come to town
come to save
the Princess Zelda!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

_Five-year plans and New Deals
Wrapped in golden chains.

And I wonder, still I wonder,
Who'll stop the rain?_


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm only huuuuman ~ of flesh and blood I'm made
huuuuuman 
born to make mistaaaaaakes !


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2019)

_You are cast out from the heavens to the ground
Blackened feathers falling down
You are cast out from the heavens to the ground
Blackened feathers falling down
You will wear your independence like a crown_


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

_I can feel deep down in my soul
And it's pulling me back to Earth, let me know
I am not asleep can't be contained so pull me from the dark and pull me from the grave cause

I still feel alive
And it is hopeless
I start to notice
I still feel alive
Falling forward
Back in the open_


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

_I am the tallest of mountains
I am the roughest of waves
I am the toughest of terrors
I am the darkest of days
I'm the last one that's standing
Don't try to stand in my way
'Cause I've been up against better
Just take a look at my face
'Cause If you're messing with me
I am a dangerous weapon
I am the sharpest of blades
I'll cut you down in a second
'Cause I was born in this pain
It only hurts if you let it
So if you think you can take me
Then you should go and forget it
And after all this time, you're back for more
(I won't stop until they know my name)
So I'll take what's mine and start this war
(I'm coming at you like a tidal wave)
When everything you know has come and gone
(You are at your lowest, I am rising higher)
Only scars remain of who I was
(What I find in the ashes, you lose in the fire!)
When there's no one left to carry on
(This is an illusion, open up your eyes and...)
The pain persist
I can't resist
But that's what it takes to be Infinite (Yeah)
So look around you
And tell me what you really see
I never end
And that's the difference in you and me
Cause when your time is up
And everything is falling down
It's only me and you - who is gonna save you now?
So look around you
And tell me what you really see
You live a lie
And that's the difference in you and me
I have the power
Let me show you what it's all about
It's only me and you - who is gonna save you now?_


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 17, 2019)

_We need some wind
To blow the clouds away
we need a sun to dry the rain
We need to break the chain of yesterday
We need a storm to kill the pain_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2019)

_Seen the lights go out on Broadway_


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2019)

_I feel your presence amongst us
You cannot hide in the darkness
Can you hear the rumble?
Can you hear the rumble that's calling?
I know your soul is not tainted
Even though you've been told so
Can you hear the rumble?
Can you? I can hear the rumble that's calling?
I can feel the thunder that's breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you
I can feel the thunder that's breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you
A candle casting a faint glow
You and I see eye to eye
Can you hear the thunder?
Can you hear the thunder that's breaking?
Now there is nothing between us
From now our merge is eternal
Can't you see that you're lost?
Can't you see that you're lost without me?
I can feel the thunder that's breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you
I can feel the thunder that's breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you
Can't you see that you're lost without me?
I can feel the thunder that's breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you
I can feel the thunder that's breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you oh oh oh oh
I can see through the scars inside you
I can feel the thunder that's breaking in your heart
I can see through the scars inside you_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2019)

_I SEE A RED DOOR
AND I WANT IT PAINTED BLACK _


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 18, 2019)

@*Honeyaura* idk what song that was but I super love the lyrics.

_Everybody has a secret
Real pain that they all conceal
Maybe mine is contagious
With time it can make you feel
Like a fake, like a failure
All I wanted was a brand new start
I never needed to remember
When the truth can break your heart
Ooh now I got it all out
It's all on the floor
Come party with the river in the daylight
Yeah with the river
Come party with the river in the daylight
Come party with the river in the daylight
Yeah with the river
Come party with the river
Before the daylight gets away from me
I wear a mask in the spotlight
Backstage there's a room so dark
I'm not even going in there
I'm afraid it would tear us apart
There's a sun when the dawn breaks
There's a light that will lead you home
When the truth is contagious
This is all we need to know_


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> @*Honeyaura* idk what song that was but I super love the lyrics.



Aye! It's called "Infinite" from the game Sonic Forces.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh wow I thought it was like a song that would play on the radio. Never thought a Sonic game would have such a nice song.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

_I'm so I'm so reborn
I'm moving forward
I'm moving forward
Keep moving forward

Ain't no stress on me Lord
I'm moving forward
Keep moving forward
Keep moving forward _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2019)

_Said, Sara
You're the poet in my heart
Never change
Never stop
_


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2019)

_One last perfect verse
Yet still the same old song
Oh Christ, how I hate what I have become
Take me home
Get away, run away, fly away
Lead me astray, to dreamer's hideaway
I cannot cry 'cause the shoulder cries more
I cannot die, I, the whore for the cold world
Forgive me, I have but two faces
One for the world,
One for God save me
I cannot cry 'cause the shoulder cries more
I cannot die, I, a whore for the cold world_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2019)

_Do what you want to do
And go where you're going to
Think for yourself, 'cause I won't be there with you_


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2019)

I bleed it out
Digging deeper just to throw it away
I bleed it out
Digging deeper just to throw it away
I bleed it out
Digging deeper just to throw it away
Just to throw it away
Just to throw it away


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 25, 2019)

Life is so unnerving for a servant who's not serving
He's not whole without a soul to wait upon
Ah, those good old days when we were useful
Suddenly those good ol' days are gone


----------



## Ciarapimpyo (Jan 25, 2019)

*Kodak*

D.A. got that dope!

[Chorus: Travis Scott]
Ice water, turned Atlantic (Freeze)
Nightcrawlin' in the Phantom (Skrrt, Skrrt)
Told them hoes that don't you panic
Took an island, (Yeah) flood the mansion (Big water)
Dropped the roof, more expansion
Drive a coupe you can stand in (It's lit)
See the *****es undercover (In the sheets)


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 25, 2019)

_She knows her grief is a beast
That kills from inside
She lifts the souls from their home
At aerial high tide

No moments alone, no sorrow to share
In search of a key you know is not there
Oh no, loreley

With arms to the sky
And dreams in the dirt
Being stronger than death
Does not heal the hurt

Oh no, loreley loreley

Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley
Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley

She's starved of light no respite
Each breath's a burden
Time can't reverse her grim curse
Of life eternal

No moments alone, no sorrow to share
In search of a key you know is not there
Oh no, loreley, oh no, loreley

Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley
Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley

Scream for me
Scream for me
Scream for me
Scream for me

Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley
Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley
Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley
Cry loreley, cry for Eden loreley
Cry for Eden, loreley, loreley, loreley﻿_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2019)

_James, do you like your life?
Can you find release?
Will you ever change?
When will you write your masterpiece?
Do what's good for you
Or you're not good for anybody
James_


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2019)

You promised me the ending would be clear
You'd let me know when the time was now.... ♫


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Ay cholita s?, s?, s?
Ay cholita no oy yo yo
T? ser?s la m?s hermosa
En la m?s linda del Per?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 30, 2019)

_We wanna see your hands,
We wanna see you dance,
Like there is no tomorrow.
We wanna hear a yeah,
Don't wanna hear a no,
Now raise your hands.
Now let's go!
Like there is no tomorrow._


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2019)

I want you, I need you 
But there ain't no way
I'm ever gonna love you 
Don't be sad.. 
two outta three ain't bad


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 2, 2019)

_*****, I'm sippin tea in yo hood, what the **** is up?
*****, I'm sippin tea in yo hood, what the **** is up?
*****, I'm sippin tea in yo hood, what the **** is up?
*****, I'm sippin tea in yo hood, what the **** is up?
*****, I'm sippin tea in yo, aye, aye_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2019)

_So hold me tight
Tonight, tonight
It's you
You, you, you
Hold me tight
Let me go on loving you
Tonight, tonight
Making love to only you
So hold me tight
Tonight, tonight
It's you
You, you, you _


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 6, 2019)

_Deep in the night he appeared in my dreams
Promised me shelter and rise from debris

What do you want in return?

I'm the only one you love
I'm the only one you give
I'm the only one you trust till the last day you live
I'm your final chance before you're swept away by the floor
Don't be a fool and sign here with your blood

Go to hell and bring me back my soul
Once I sold it for fame and for gold
Go to hell bring the flame to Rome
Tell the devil I'm not coming home

When I woke up it was born in one me
I can't love anymore I'll never be free

And nothing left in return?

I'm your final destination
I'm your saviour from the dark
Don't be a fool and sign here with your blood

Go to hell and bring me back my soul
Once I sold it for fame and for gold
Go to hell bring the flame to Rome
Tell the devil I'm not coming home

Save my soul from the dark
Save my soul from the dark

Go to hell and bring me back my soul
Once I sold it for fame and for gold
Go to hell bring the flame to Rome
Tell the devil I'm not coming home

Go to hell and bring me back my soul
Once I sold it for fame and for gold
Go to hell bring the flame to Rome
Tell the devil I'm not coming home_


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2019)

And I can be needy, way too damn needy
I can be needy, tell me how good it feels to be needed
I can be needy, so hard to please me
I know it feels so good to be needed

Sorry if I'm up and down a lot (Yeah)
Sorry that I think I'm not enough
And sorry if I say sorry way too much
You can go ahead and call me selfish (Selfish)
But after all this damage, I can’t help it (Help it)
Or what you can trust ’cause I need your touch


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2019)

_Roll over Beethoven
Rocking in two by two_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 14, 2019)

_You say it's your birthday
Well it's my birthday too, yeah_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2019)

_In time,
we'll be dancing in the streets all night.
All night! All night!

In time,
everything will be alright.
Alright! Alright!_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2019)

_EVERYBODY RUN!

THE HOMECOMING QUEEN'S GOT A GUN!_


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 17, 2019)

_It's gonna take a lot to take me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do
I bless the rains down in Africa
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2019)

Vi undrar are ni redo att vara med
Armarna upp nu ska ni f se
Kom igen
Vem som helst kan vara med
S rr p era ftter
Oa-a-a
Och vicka era hfter
O-la-la-la
Gr som vi
Till denna melodi
Dansa med oss
Klappa era hnder
Gr som vi gr
Ta ngra steg t vnster
Lyssna och lr
Missa inte chansen
Nu are vi hr med
Caramelldansen
O-o-oa-oa
Det blir en sensation verallt frsts
P fester kommer alla att slppa loss
Kom igen
Nu tar vi stegen om igen
S rr p era ftter
Oa-a-a
Och vicka era hfter
O-la-la-la
Gr som vi
Till denna melodi
S kom och
Dansa med oss
Klappa era hnder
Gr som vi gr
Ta ngra steg t vnster
Lyssna och lr
Missa inte chansen
Nu are vi hr med
Caramelldansen


----------



## rainywave (Feb 17, 2019)

_?Will you ever preserve will you ever exhume 
Will you watch petals she'd from flowers in bloom 
Nothing can live up to promise 
Nothing can stop it's narrative 
Nothing in place of catalysts 
And you'll never be pure again?_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2019)

_Blue jean baby
L.A. lady
Seamstress for the band
Pretty-eyed, pirate smile
You'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her
Dancing in the sand
And now's she in me, always with me
Tiny dancer in my hand

Jesus freaks, out in the street
Handing tickets out for God
Turning back, she just laughs
The boulevard is not that bad

_


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 17, 2019)

_The black magic can't control me
And no curse can let you own me
There's nothing you can do or say
I'm just gonna do it anyway

So go ahead and light your candle
....that will burn white handle
This is my life after all
I'm not your voodoo doll_


----------



## rainywave (Feb 17, 2019)

_playing with makeup in the morning 
the colors never stay 
playing dressup in the afternoon 
have i always looked this way? 

talking in your sleep again 
something bad is happening 
that's all i know_


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

_I know your eyes in the morning sun
I feel you touch me in the pouring rain
and the moment that you wander far from me
I wanna feel you in my arms again
and you come to me on a summer breeze
keep me warm in your love, then you softly leave
and it's me you need to show

how deep is your love?
how deep is your love, how deep is your love
I really mean to learn
'cause we're living in a world of fools
breaking us down, when they all show let us be
we belong to you and me_


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)

_I don't belong to anyone
I'm not a puppet with my strings in your hand
I don't belong to anyone
I won't obey your commands
_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 21, 2019)

_all the shine of a thousand spotlights
all the starts we steal from the night sky
will never be enough
never be enough

towers of gold are still too little
this hands could hold the world but it'll
never be enough
neve be enough for me_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 22, 2019)

_Clan-clan-clandestino, oh
As? mismo lo quiso el destino
No busques problemas donde no los hay, los hay, los hay
Clan-clan-clandestino, oh
No te olvides que somos amigos
Yo busco problemas donde no los hay, los hay, los hay_


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

_I know that you're hurting
I see the tears behind those eyes
And I can't wipe them clear
Your love is like gold to me_


----------



## rainywave (Feb 22, 2019)

_This is for the lions living in the wiry broke down frames
Of my friends bodies
When the flood water comes, it ain't gonna be clear
It's gonna look like mud
But I will help you swim
I will help you swim
I'm gonna help you swim
This is for the snakes and the people they bite
For the friends I've made, for the sleepless nights
For the warning signs I've completely ignored
There's an amount to take, reasons to take more
It's no big surprise you turned out this way
When they close their eyes and prayed you would change
And they cut your hair, and sent you away
You stopped by my house the night you escaped
With tears in my eyes, I begged you to stay
You said, "Hey man, I love you, but no ****ing way!"
I'm sure that we could find something for you to do on stage
Maybe shake a tambourine or when I sing, you sing harmonies
This is for the lake that me and my friends swim in
Naked and dumb on a drunken night
But it should've felt good, but I can hear the Jaws theme song
On repeat in the back of my mind
Make sure you kiss your knuckles before you punch me in the face
There are lessons to be learned
Consequences for all the stupid things I say
And it is no big surprise you turned out this way
The spark in your eyes, The look on your face
I will not be late
I'm sure that we could find something for you to do on stage
Maybe shake a tambourine or when I sing, you sing harmonies
I wanna contribute to the chaos
I don't wanna watch and then complain
'Cause I am through finding blame
That is the decision that I have made
She hopes I'm cursed forever to
Sleep on a twin-sized mattress
In somebody's attic or basement my whole life
Never graduating up in size to add another
And my nightmares will have nightmares every night
Oh, every night, every night_​
 Sorry this is really long


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 23, 2019)

_On holy ground, our vows were broken
We met up, we broke bread
I was blue your dress was red, ain't it strange?
We both knew this day was coming
As we slow dance, I became your statue frozen
'Times I wonder, are we just a puff of smoke? Yeah
Underneath this bed of ashes, still withholding everything
Like we were never close
Don't you worry, baby, no sense trying to change it
I'ma strike these matches, never had control_


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)

_You have the power
You wear the crown
From the pinnacle
To the pit
It is a long way down
You wield the scepter
You wear the gown
From the pinnacle
To the pit
It is a long way down
In your empire
They stare and frown
From the pinnacle
To the pit
It is a long way down_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2019)

_I've tried so many, many, many, many, many, many ways
I've lied and taken off into the day
Leaving another girl to weep over the breakfast tray
Loved her before I knew her name
Hit me Jack
'Cause I'm gonna love her way_


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 24, 2019)

_i’ve been dreaming bout you
i’ve been wishin i was next to you
i’ve been dreaming of us
i’ve been thinking this is not a need or a must

but
i've been waiting on you
i've been waiting for you to tell me those three words too
cuz
i've been hoping it's true
that one day i'll feel like i am something real for you _


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

JEEPERS CREEPERS
WHERE'D YOU GET THOSE PEEPERS


I have no clue why this song is stuck in my head lmaoooo


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 24, 2019)

_every breath you take
every move you make
every bond you break
every step you take
I'll be watching you_


----------



## rianne (Feb 24, 2019)

_Ain't nunya business (Nunya)
Ain't nunya business (Nunya)
To know who I'm with
Or none of my ****_


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 24, 2019)

_But I don't feel these pins and needles
These pins and needles
You have no power here
No I don't feel you anymore_


----------



## Cobra (Feb 24, 2019)

Dear diary: mood... apathetic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2019)

_Oh, could we, could we make a star
To snatch their angels, boy?
Played your role for every day 
Please help me_


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 25, 2019)

_ I hope the love that you find
Swallows you wholly
Like you said it might
And otherwise
If only sometimes
Would you give it up, green eyes?_


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 26, 2019)

_In times of turmoil
In times like these
Beliefs contagious
Spreading disease
This wretched mischief is now coursing through your souls
Never to let go
Never to let go
Them rats! (Rats–rats–rats)
Into your sanctum
You let them in
Now all your loved ones
And all your kin
Will suffer punishments beneath the wrath of God
Never to forgive
Never to forgive
Them rats! (Rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
Rats! (rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
Rats! (rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
Rats! (rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
This devastation left your cities to be burnt
Never to return
Never to return!
Them filthy rodents are still coming for your souls
Never to let go
Never to let go!
Them rats! (Rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
Rats! (rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
Rats! (rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
Rats! (rats–rats–rats)
Aaah whoah
They're still coming after you 
(Aaah whoah)
And there's nothing you can do
(Aaah whoah)
They're still coming after you
(Aaah whoah)
And there's nothing you can do
(Aaah whoah)
Rats!_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2019)

_Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away
Now it looks as though they're here to stay
Oh, I believe in yesterday
_


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 26, 2019)

_Tell me it's okay
Your porcelain lips upon my face
Either I'm in heaven or I'm in hell
Am I losing my mind here?
'Cause I can't tell_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2019)

_She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah
She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah
She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
You think you've lost your love
Well, I saw her yesterday
It's you she's thinking of 
And she told me what to say
She said she loves you
And you know that can't be bad
Yes, she loves you
And you know you should be glad
_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 27, 2019)

it's been a hard day's night
and I've been working like a dog
it's been a hard day's night
I should be sleeping like a log
but when I get home to you I'll find the things that you do
will make me feel be alright


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 27, 2019)

_If I get high.
If I get high enough,
will I see you again?_


----------



## Balverine (Feb 28, 2019)

_I finally sat alone
Pitch black flesh and bone
I couldn't believe that you were gone..._


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Orion - Kenshi Yonezu

it's been stuck in my head for a week


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 2, 2019)

GET ON THE DECK

GET ON THE DECK


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

_You think you own whatever land you land on.
The earth is just a dead thing you can claim.
But I know every rock and tree and creature
has a life, has a spirit, has a name.

You think the only people who are people
are the people who look and think like you.
But if you walk the footsteps of a stranger,
you'll learn things you never knew you never knew.

Have you ever heard the wolf cry to the blue corn moon?
Or asked the grinning bobcat why he ginned?
Can you sing with all the voices of the mountains?
Can you paint with all the colors of the wind?_


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

_There's always something to hide
There's always someone to lead on with you
An obligatory whine
Evidently proved that I didn't need you
She said "Oh please, you're obsessed!"
I said she looked overdressed
She deffo didn't like that, no_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2019)

_Someone might as well be you
Up in heaven, any angel
Writes a special game to play
Oh, could we, could we make a star
To snatch their angels, boy?
Played your role for everyday
Please help me
Who can I be now? _


----------



## Mayor-of-Tamriel (Mar 9, 2019)

_Get rid of this part riding you
The same cold space
You don't want to feel anything new
You decided to spend your life
Safe from emotion
This way you'll never be harmed again
Or confused now
You spend your life trapped in this void
Where you will stay always
You waste your life relaxed in your void
Where you will drain all of you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2019)

_Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night and
Wouldn't you love to love her? 
Takes to the sky like a bird in flight and
Who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen 
A woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?

She is like a cat in the dark and then 
She is the darkness 
She rules the sky like a fine skylark and when
The sky is starless

All your life you've never seen
A woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?
Will you ever win?

Rhiannon
_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
I could escape this feeling, with my China girl
I feel a wreck without my, little China girl
I hear her heart beating, loud as thunder
Saw they stars crashing
I'm a mess without my, little China girl
Wake up mornings where's my, little China girl
I hear her heart's beating, loud as thunder
Saw they stars crashing down
I feel a-tragic like I'm Marlon Brando
When I look at my China girl
I could pretend that nothing really meant too much
When I look at my China girl
I stumble into town just like a sacred cow
Visions of swastikas in my head
Plans for everyone
It's in the whites of my eyes
My little China girl
You shouldn't mess with me
I'll ruin everything you are
You know, I'll give you television
I'll give you eyes of blue
I'll give you men's who want to rule the world
And when I get excited
My little China girl says
Oh baby, just you shut your mouth
She says, sh-sh-shhh
She says, sh-sh-shhh
She says
She says
And when I get excited
My little China girl says
Oh baby, just you shut your mouth
And when I get excited
My little China girl says
Oh baby, just you shut your mouth
She says, sh-sh-shhh
She says
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl
Oh, oh, oh, little China girl


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2019)

_I should be committed
For being so twisted
Cause everyone knows
I'm just another psycho
I went to the doctor
It wasn't a shocker
When he said I should know
I'm just another psycho_


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 9, 2019)

_Fly
Feel your mother at your side
Don't you know you got my eyes?
I'll make you fly
You'll be happy all the time
I know you can make it right_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2019)

_Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly 
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise_


----------



## duckyducky (Mar 12, 2019)

~And if there's a reason I'm still alive
When everyone who loves me has died
I'm willing to wait for it~


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 12, 2019)

Don't kill a rose
Before it could bloom
Fly, baby, fly
Out the cocoon

You don't have to hide
I can smell it in your eyes
That there's something more to say, baby
Them words

If I could, if I could
If you could
Find the words to say
Find the words to say
Find the words
In the garden
Shed
Go


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 12, 2019)

_There is a scourge in the guise of sanctity
A perpetrator with a quill
Although it's
Not perceived and although it’s not mystery
The accuser sends the bill
I am all eyes
I am all ears
I am the wall
And I'm watching you fall
Because faith is mine!
The Luddites shun the diabolical
A fecal trail across the land
Although it
Stinks, feels and looks identical
And a pack of fools can take the stand
I am all eyes
I am all ears
I am the wall
And I'm watching you fall
Because faith is mine!
I am all eyes
I am all ears
I am the wall
And I'm watching you fall
I am all eyes
I am all ears
I am the wall
And I'm watching you fall
I am all eyes
I am all ears
I am the wall
And I'm watching you fall
Because faith is mine!_


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2019)

people act so proper when they're going 'bout their business cup of coffee friendly conversation
til they get home
til they get home


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 13, 2019)

Can I get a kiss?
And can you make it last forever?
I said I'm 'bout to go to war
And I don't know if I'ma see you again
Can I get a kiss? (Can I?)
And can you make it last forever? (Can you?)
I said I'm 'bout to go to war (I'm 'bout to)
And I don't know if I'ma see you again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2019)

I go walkin,
after midnight,
out in the moonlight...


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2019)

_One last perfect verse
Yet still the same old song
Oh Christ, how I hate what I have become
Take me home_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2019)

_You can talk to me
You can talk to me
If you're lonely you can talk to me_


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2019)

_Thrown in icy waters
Underneath the waves
Sinking mesmerized...

I'm your heavy anchor
Where the light can't conquer
Oh, we were meant to drown...

I am...I'm your enemy
When you're powerless
I'm your enemy

In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light

I hold all your secrets
Underneath my skin
Faith is hope in bleakness

I am...I'm your enemy
When you're powerless
I'm your enemy

In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light_


----------



## slatka (Mar 21, 2019)

It's the darkest hour
In our forest home
You climbed my heart
And you came alone

It's a perfect world
I'm the perfect girl
You're the nightmare
And I'm the dream

It's a perfect world
I'm the perfect girl

It's the darkest hour
In our forest home
You climbed the tree to my heart
And you came alone

It a perfect world
I'm the perfect girl
It's a perfect world
And I'm the dream

I'm the dream

It's a perfect world
I'm the perfect girl
It's a perfect world
And I'm the dream

It's a –
It's a –

It's a perfect world
I'm the perfect girl
It's a perfect world
And I'm the dream

It's the darkest hour


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2019)

i'm ur venus  i'm ur fire


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 24, 2019)

Cheer the frick up, you beautiful loser
Sincerely signed, you from the future.


----------



## slatka (Mar 26, 2019)

thought you could learn from the past by letting love slip through your grasp
furious 'cause you're hit, falling behind the hidden trap
sweet seduction coming through like a tight noose hanging me high above your reach
coming through like I'm let loose, running through your reverie


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Sweetie
Sweetie
Sweetie Magical

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puriin said:


> Cheer the frick up, you beautiful loser
> Sincerely signed, you from the future.



I love this.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't like walking around this old and empty house
So hold my hand, I'll walk with you my dear
The stairs creak as I sleep,
It's keeping me awake
It's the house telling you to close your eyes
And some days I can't even trust myself
It's killing me to see you this way
'Cause though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
Hey! Hey! Hey!
There's an old voice in my head
That's holding me back
Well tell her that I miss our little talks
Soon it will all be over, and buried with our past
We used to play outside when we were young
And full of life and full of love
Some days I don't know if I am wrong or right.
Your mind is playing tricks on you my dear
'Cause though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same
Hey!
Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
You're gone, gone, gone away,
I watched you disappear
All that's left is a ghost of you
Now we're torn, torn, torn apart,
there's nothing we can do,
Just let me go, we'll meet again soon
Now wait, wait, wait for me, please hang around
I'll see you when I fall asleep
Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same
Hey!
Though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same
Hey!
Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 26, 2019)

I'll be there in the morning
I'll be there before you know it
Going fast as I can
But the traffic is bad
And my rental is slow
I'm coming, I'm coming
I'm coming home
You on my team, I can't be alone
You hear that ring, I pick up the phone
Call, a plane, a walk, a train
No matter which way baby, I'm coming home
Wish that I could press fast forward
To the part where I get there
Seeing all the lights on

Leave the lights on
It may take a while but I'm coming home
Lights on
It may take a while but I'm coming home
Unlock the door
I'm coming, I'm coming
No matter how far
Leave the lights on
It may take a while but I'm coming home


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2019)

_Everyone goes South, every now and then_


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2019)

_But I don't feel these pins and needles
These pins and needles
You have no power here
No I don't feel you anymore

The black magic can't control me
And no curse can let you own me
There's nothing you can do or say
I'm just gonna do it anyway
So go ahead, carve your candle
with love I will burn the white handle
This is my life after all
I'm not your voodoo doll
_


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

_But still, cheers to being honest
Neither of us knew what we wanted
But all we knew is that we cared
Still all we painted was a moment

And when I walked away
I left footsteps in the mud so you could follow me
And when I walked away
I left footsteps in the mud so you could follow me_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2019)

_Ashes to ashes, funk to funky
We know Major Tom's a junkie _


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

_10 fingers tearing up my hair 
9 times you never made it there 
I ate alone at 7, you were six minutes away_


----------



## Marte (Mar 28, 2019)

_So take aim and fire away
I've never been so wide awake
No, nobody but me can keep me safe
And I'm on my way
The blood moon is on the rise
The fire burning in my eyes
No, nobody but me can keep me safe
And I'm on my way_


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2019)

She'll come, she'll go
She'll lay belief on you 
But she won't stake her life on you 
How can life become her point of view ~


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

_Baby listen!
I'm all for yah!
Baby you're the one that I need!_


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 1, 2019)

_Sentenced to death every day
My blood in leaks has dried
Sentenced to death, no hope in sight
Too weak to even try

Blending ways, fusing hearts
Memories, never ending scars

Eyes to see and hands to touch
A past to leave behind
Destroy the need to rule and judge
A future undefined
The art of love

Sentenced to death a thousand years
A billion times I've prayed
Sentenced to death, blind, deaf and numb
A shadow of myself

Don't believe, don't go astray
Don't give in, don't lead me away

Eyes to see and hands to touch
A past to leave behind
Destroy the need to rule and judge
A future undefined
The art of love

Eyes to see and hands to touch
A past to leave behind
Destroy the need to rule and judge
A future undefined
The art of love_


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

Had to have, High high hopes for a living
Shooting for the stars when I do it for the killin’
I was gonna the be there one in a million
Had to have high high high hopes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I messed up some lyrics but I’m to lazy to go back an fix em


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2019)

_Hi! We're your weather girls! (Uh huh)
And have we got news for you! (You better listen)
Get ready, all you lonely girls
And leave those umbrellas at home (Alright!) 

Humidity is rising, barometer's getting low 
According to our sources, the street's the place to go
'Cause tonight for the first time
Just about half-past ten 
For the first time in history
It's gonna start raining men

It's raining men
Hallelujah
It's raining men, amen 
I'm gonna go out and let myself get
Absolutely soaking wet
It's raining men
Hallelujah
It's raining men, every specimen
Tall, blonde, dark and lean
Rough and tough and strong and mean

God bless Mother Nature
She's a single woman too
She took off to heaven and she did what she had to do
She taught every angel, she rearranged the sky 
So that each and every woman could find the perfect guy
Ooh, it's raining men, yeah

_


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 7, 2019)

_Forget yesterday
and everything that mattered to you
I know one day
everything will be okay
When no one's there that listens to you
I promise one day
I promise one day
I promise one day!
Everything will be okay
Everything will be okay_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2019)

_Last dance with Mary Jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creeping in, and I'm tired of this town again_


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

United States
Canada
Mexico
Panama
Haiti
Jamaica
Peru

Republic Dominican
Cuba
Carribean
Greenland
El Salvador too


----------



## slatka (Apr 12, 2019)

lover, you're killing me kind
i know what you're thinking of
mother, keep filling our void
damaged by our insensibles
i'm where love lost her backbones
she can't pretend
i'll blow up and under the curtains
i'm cursed to these hypocrites


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)

_Forgive me, forgive me
Let the tears fall down like rain
Forgive me, forgive me
And I love you till the end

Fear casts the longest shadow
Turning your heart into glass
No, don't you move or we both will break

We can't go on in this thunderstorm
Don't cut me, cut me, cut me out
Don't cut me, cut me, cut me out_


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

Sometimes I get to thinking of the past
When we swore to each other that our love would surely last 
You kept right on loving - I went on a fast 
Now I am too thin, and your love is too vast 

this has been stuck in my head for like 3 days I'm die


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Jingle bells
Jingle bells
Jingle all the wayyyyy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2019)

_Sexy Sadie
What have you done?
You made a fool of everyone
You made a fool of everyone
Sexy Sadie 
What have you done? _


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Beep
Beep
I'm 
A
Sheep


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 15, 2019)

IT WAS COLD

AND IT RAINED

SO I FELT LIKE AN ACTOR


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 17, 2019)

_Last night I said these words to my girl
I know you never even try girl
Come on (come on), come on (come on)
Come on (come on), come on (come on)
Please please me, whoa yeah, like I please you
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2019)

_Don't be afraid to try again
Everyone goes south, every now and then
Ooh
You've done it, why can't someone else?
You should know by now
You've been there yourself _


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh dark, the darkness that dozes in the dusk,
Throw it all away
No-one can break you, nobody can tear you,
You live an endless life forever
Oh dark, the darkness that dozes in the dusk,
Throw it all away
You see a light wherever you go,
You have to face it again and again


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 30, 2019)

So I'm back to the velvet underground
Back to the floor that I love
To a room with some lace and paper flowers....


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 30, 2019)

_They walked this withered wasteland
The taste of ash in every breath
A violent past forsaken
The creeds did breed contempt

Seeking grace and beauty in the wreckage
Pure wisdom hides away in the decay
The shadowed truth foretold the message
The darkest heart can lead the right way

Here in ruins life still grows
Here in ruins, a blooming rose
Here in ruins love remains
We will rise again

So don't let your downfall be destiny
Don't blame the stars
So don't let your downfall be destiny
The moment is ours_


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Excalibur!
Excalibur!
From the United Kingdom!
I'm looking for Heaven!
I'm going to California!
Excalibur!
Excalibur!


----------



## Beanz (Apr 30, 2019)

_Barney is a dinosaur from our imagination
And when he's tall
He's what we call a dinosaur sensation
Barney's friends are big and small
They come from lots of places
After school they meet to play
And sing with happy faces
Barney shows us lots of things
Like how to play pretend
ABC's, and 123's
And how to be a friend!_


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2019)

kirby kirby kirby thats a name u should know


----------



## tae (May 5, 2019)

Don't you know I'm tired
Of these paint by numbers
Talk about my comfort
That's a risk I'm willing to ride
To try to be happy
Sounds like a plan to me
Don't it sound like
This is the fire that keeps me out all night
And still at church on time
And feeling light as anything
This is the sun that keeps my mornings bright
That keeps my pocket tight
And somehow light as anything
I'd say that life is better on my side
So come and waste some time
We could be light as anything


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2019)

_Run away, run away from the pain_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2019)

_Touch your lips with a magic kiss
And you'll be a bluebird, too
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2019)

_Hold me closer tiny dancer
Count the headlights on the highway
Lay me down in sheets of linen
You had a busy day today_


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
And no message could have been any clearer
If you want to make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself, and then make a change
Na na na, na na na, na na, na nah


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

nun gamado neukkyeojineun hyanggi, euneunaeseo ppajyeodeureo
jeo meolli sarajin geu bicheul ttara nan
neoege deo *dagaga dagaga* ~~


----------



## DragoDrago (May 14, 2019)

Say, Candy and Ronnie, have you seen them yet
Uh but they're so spaced out, B-B-B-Bennie and the Jets
Oh but they're weird and they're wonderful
Oh Bennie she's really keen
She's got electric boots a mohair suit
You know I read it in a magazine
B-B-B-Bennie and the Jets


----------



## moonbyu (May 14, 2019)

"and peggy!"

i'm sorry not sorry.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

BAND: Sabaton
SONG: The Final Solution

Country in depression
Nation in despair
One man seeking reasons everywhere
Growing hate and anger
The Fuhrer’s orders were precise
Who was to be blamed and pay the price!

Wicked propaganda
Turning neighbors into foes
Soldiers of the third Reich searching homes
And then the former friends are watching
As they are rounded up one by one
Times of prosecutions has begun

Ever since it started
On Crystal night of 38
When liberty died
And truth was denied
Sent away on train on a one way trip to hell
Enter the gates Auschwitz awaits!

When freedom burns
The final solution
Dreams fade away and all hope turns to dust
When millions burn
The curtain has fallen
Lost to the world as they perish in flames

There was a country in depression
There was a nation in despair
One man finding reasons everywhere
Then there was raising hate and anger
The Fuhrer’s orders still apply
Who was to be blamed and send to die!

[1x chorus]
[2x chorus]


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

shijakdwaesseo Eclipse
garyeojin geurimja sok neowa naega majuhan got
unmyeong sogeseo ireonan
seoroga ikkeullin mamdeuri bakhineun Love
jom deo gakkai dagawa
This is Eclipse (oh whoah)
nuneul ttegi himdeuni gyesok hamkke haejullae (oh~)
ijji mothal Eclipse. It’s destiny ~


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

I like Morty,
And I hope Morty likes me...

Not an actual song


----------



## trista (May 17, 2019)

I was scared of dentists and the dark
I was scared of pretty girls and starting conversations
Oh, all my friends are turning green
You're the magician's assistant in their dreams
Oh
Oh and they come unstuck
Lady, running down to the riptide
Taken away to the dark side
I wanna be your left hand man
I love you when you're singing that song and
I got a lump in my throat 'cause
You're gonna sing the words wrong


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Say what you mean out loud
Drowning in silence, when I’m lost in the crowd


----------



## PaperCat (May 25, 2019)

_You have never stood this close to where you want to be
You have always waded in the shallows between me and the deep blue sea
You'd never want me to appear
You never want this to be over 
You never want it to reach out to the edge of time_


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

_Look at what I have to do to survive
I hurt myself just to feel alive
I don't know if I'll make it back home
'Cause I don't know if there's no hope left there
Everyone's looking for someway
I am looking for the one way out
I've been wasting my time
Standing in line
And this is what life is all about_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 29, 2019)

_I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew
Oh, what will it take 'till you believe in me?
The way that I believe in you?
_


----------



## Stella-Io (May 29, 2019)

_Legends never die
When the world is calling you
Can you hear them screaming out your name?
Legends never die
They become a part of you
Every time you bleed for reaching greatness
Relentless you survive

They never lose hope when everything's cold and the fighting's near
It's deep in their bones, they'll run into smoke when the fire is fierce
Oh pick yourself up, 'cause

Legends never die
When the world is calling you
Can you hear them screaming out your name?
Legends never die
They become a part of you
Every time you bleed for reaching greatness
Legends never die

They're written down in eternity
But you'll never see the price it costs
The scars collected all their lives

When everything's lost, they pick up their hearts and avenge defeat
Before it all starts, they suffer through harm just to touch a dream
Oh pick yourself up, 'cause

Legends never die
When the world is calling you
Can you hear them screaming out your name?
Legends never die
They become a part of you
Every time you bleed for reaching greatness
Legends never die

When the world is calling out your name
Begging you to fight
Pick yourself up once more
Pick yourself up, 'cause

Legends never die
When the world is calling you
Can you hear them screaming out your name?
Legends never die
They become a part of you
Every time you bleed for reaching greatness
Legends never die_


----------



## gobby (May 30, 2019)

_I remember you_


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

ay ay ay ayyy


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2019)

We are gathered here today to get it right
Repeat after me:
"I will not celebrate mediocrity
I will not worship empty shells
I will not listen to worthless noises
I will not subject myself to selected predictable choices
My time, my attention
My quality should not be bought and sold
For convenience's sake, ever!"

We are not your kind
We are not your kind
We are not your kind
We are not your kind
We are not your kind
We are not your kind
We are not your kind
We are not your kind


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

_i feel like an accidental species
some mutant love-child, never meant to be_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

_Said Sara
You're the poet in my heart
Never change, never stop_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2019)

_I've lied and taken off into the day
Leaving another girl to weep over the breakfast tray_


----------



## Maiana (Jun 20, 2019)

Jangnanseuleoun mogsolilo 
Maeumkkeos oechyeo modu ijgo 

Zimzalabim zim zimzalabim 
Zim zimzalabim zim zim 
Zimzalabim zim zimzalabim 
Zim zimzalabim zim zim 
Zimzalabim zim zimzalabim 
Zim zimzalabim zim zim 
Zimzalabim zim zimzalabim 
Zim zimzalabim zim zim


----------



## Hat' (Jun 20, 2019)

Kkumeun ni ane inneun geoooooOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kcatofayris said:


> Jangnanseuleoun mogsolilo
> Maeumkkeos oechyeo modu ijgo
> 
> Zimzalabim zim zimzalabim
> ...



oh my we posted the lyrics of the same song


----------



## Maiana (Jun 20, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Kkumeun ni ane inneun geoooooOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



your taste in music is powerful  and:

Hey neoreul samkyeo beorin joero
areumdaun neon jeomjeom keojyeoga
neoneun baro na ije naneun neo
nae hyeolgwankkaji jogeumsshik deo seumyeodeun 
On&On kkeut eomneun saigeul neowa na
urin tteoreojil su eopseo bogoshipeul ttaen
nuneul gama nan jamkkan neoegero dagaga 
nuneul gamgo naege deo neo jeomjeom dagawa


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2019)

_Luck be a lady tonight_


----------



## Hat' (Jun 21, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> your taste in music is powerful  and:
> 
> Hey neoreul samkyeo beorin joero
> areumdaun neon jeomjeom keojyeoga
> ...



the TASTE THE TASTE EGOIST IS A BOP

Also

nal boneun ne nunbitgwa nal bichuneun bitkkari
modeun geol meomchuge hae neoreul deo binnage hae


----------



## Maiana (Jun 21, 2019)

Hat' said:


> the TASTE THE TASTE EGOIST IS A BOP
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



iz*one! we stan!

vibing out to regular by nct rn~

VVS my diamonds, I don't need no light to shine
Iced out both my wrists, now I can barely see the time
I just made a million and I'm still not satisfied
'Cause I need a bag on the regular
I spend a bag on the regular


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 26, 2019)

_Don't they know, it's the end of the world
It ended when you said, 'Goodbye' _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2019)

_Come on baby light my fire_


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 28, 2019)

And she said "Hey, where are we going?" I said "We're already gone"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2019)

_I hate myself for loving you
Can't break free from the things that you do
I wanna walk, but I run back to you
That's why I hate myself for loving you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2019)

_I've got it bad, got it bad, got it bad
I'm hot for teacher_


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

Como la flor, con tanto amor, me diste t?, se marchit?, me marcho hoy, yo s? perder 
Pero ay, c?mo me duele, ay, c?mo me duele


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2019)

_How do you fight loneliness?
Smile all the time_


----------



## Hat' (Jul 2, 2019)

난 올라타지 Witch
막 빛이 나지 마치
Like chandelier icicles hanging
From the ceiling


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 3, 2019)

_Blue Jean
I just met a girl named Blue Jean_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 5, 2019)

_And I don't give a damn about my bad reputation_


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2019)

_Don't stop thinking about tomorrow
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 9, 2019)

boy, you're the one I want to want me
and if you want me, boy you got me
there's nothing I, no I wouldn't do, I wouldn't do
just to get up next to you


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> boy, you're the one I want to want me
> and if you want me, boy you got me
> there's nothing I, no I wouldn't do, I wouldn't do
> just to get up next to you



We have male version in England called Jason Derulo
https://youtu.be/rClUOdS5Zyw


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 9, 2019)

matt said:


> We have male version in England called Jason Derulo
> https://youtu.be/rClUOdS5Zyw


Yeah, and the lyrics on my mind is the cover version. -> *x*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 15, 2019)

_Late at night when the wind is still
I'll come flying through your door _


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 15, 2019)

*Thunder, feel the thunder 
Lightning and the thunder  
Thunder* x9999


----------



## Dim (Jul 16, 2019)

Yo yo do you remember when


----------



## Hal (Jul 16, 2019)

If I keep moving, they won't know
_I'll morph to someone else_
What they throw at me's too slow
_I'll morph to someone else_
I'm just a _ghost_
_I'll morph to someone else_
*A   DEFENSE   MECHANISM  MODE *


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 19, 2019)

_you got to cry without weeping
talk without speaking
scream without raising your voice

you know I took poison
from the poison stream
then I floated out of here

singing ha a la la la de day
ha la la la la de day
ha la la la de day_


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 19, 2019)

so we've been told
and some choose to believe it
i know they're wrong, wait and see
some day we'll find it
the rainbow connection
the lovers, the dreamers, and me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 19, 2019)

_Touch your lips with a magic kiss
And you'll be a bluebird too_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2019)

_I wanna race down her street and knock
Hard, hard, hard on the door
Until she breaks down into my arms like a treasured toy
And I feel the pain
I'll be so strong, again and again_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2019)

_When you were young and your heart was an open book
You used to say, 'Live and let live' (you know you did, you know you did, you know you did)
But if this ever changing world in which we live in
Makes you give in and cry
Say, 'Live and let die'_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

_I want you to be the one that's on my mind
On my mind, on my mind
I want you to be there on a Monday night
Tuesday night, every night
Are you gonna be the one that's on my mind?
3-6-5, all the time
I want you to be the one to stay
And give me the night and day_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2019)

_Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling, do not cry 
And I will sing a lullaby _


----------



## gobby (Jul 30, 2019)

_A stove is a stove
No matter where you go
A patty is a patty
That's what I say
A grill is a grill
This is surely so
And fries should be fries
Either way
But this grill is not a home
This is not the stove I know
I would trade it all away
If you'd come back to stay
This kitchen's not the same without you
It's just a greasy stove without you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 31, 2019)

_You're gonna lose that girl (Yes, yes you're gonna lose that girl)
You're gonna looooose that girl
If you don't take her out tonight, 
She's going to change her mind (she's going to change her mind) 
And I will take her out tonight, 
And I will treat her kind (I'm going to treat her kind)_


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

Here we go, off the rails
Don't you know it's time to raise our sails?
It's freedom like you never knew
Don't need bags or a pass
Say the word, I'll be there in a flash
You could say my hat is off to you

[Pre-Chorus 1]
Oh we can zoom all the way to the moon
From this great wide wacky world
Jump with me, grab coins with me, oh yeah!

[Chorus 1]
It's time to jump up in the air
Jump up, don't be scared
Jump up and your cares will soar away
And if the dark clouds start to swirl
Don't fear, don't shed a tear 'cause
I'll be your 1-Up girl
So let's all jump up super high!
High up in the sky!
There's no power-up like dancing
You know that you're my super star
No one else can take me this far
I'm flipping the switch
Get ready for this
Oh, let's do the Odyssey

[Post-Chorus]
Odyssey, ya see!
Odyssey, ya see!
Odyssey, ya see!
Odyssey, ya see!
Odyssey, ya see!
Odyssey, ya see!
Odyssey, ya see!
Odyssey, Odyssey!

[Verse 2]
Spin the wheel, take a chance
Every journey starts a new romance
A new world's calling out to you
Take a turn, off the path
Find a new addition to the cast
You know that any captain needs a crew

[Pre-Chorus 2]
Take it in stride as you move, side to side
They're just different points of view
Jump with me, grab coins with me, oh yeah!

[Chorus 2]
Come on and jump up in the air
Jump without a care
Jump up 'cause you know that I'll be there
And if you find you're short on joy
Don't fret, just don't forget that
You're still our 1-Up boy
So go on, straighten up your cap
Let your toes begin to tap
This rhythm is a power 'shroom
Don't forget you're the super star
No one else could make it this far
Put a comb through that 'stache
Now you've got panache
Oh, let's do the Odyssey!

[Chorus 3]
It's time to jump up in the air
Jump up, don't be scared
Jump up and your cares will soar away
And if the dark clouds start to swirl
Don't fear, don't shed a tear 'cause
I'll be your 1-Up girl
Now listen, all you boys and girls
All around the world
Don't be afraid to get up and move
You know that we're all superstars
We're the ones who made it this far
Put a smile on that face
There's no time to waste, so
Let's do the Odyssey!
auugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2019)

_'Cause baby it's you
Sha la la la la la la _


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 1, 2019)

Eat 'em up, Eat 'em up, Eat 'em up, Eat 'em up! 
Reese's Puffs, Reese's Puffs! 
Eat 'em up, Eat 'em up, Eat 'em up, Eat 'em up! 
(Wow)
I got Reese's Puffs in my bowl
(Wow)
Now my day's on cruise control
(Wow)
I got reese's puffs in my bowl
(Wow)
And just like that I'm on a roll
Reese's Puffs, Reese's Puffs! 
Peanut butter chocolate flavor
Reese's Puffs, Reese's Puffs! 
In the am, it's the flavor I savor
Peanut butter and chocolate too
You know how I do, That's what I wake up to
My Reese's Puffs inspired this rhyme
That peanut butter chocolate combination's on time


i'm sorry me and my friend were just singing it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2019)

_I'm so tired
I haven't slept a wink_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 2, 2019)

SHE LOVES YOU YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2019)

_Cry baby cry
Make your mother sigh
She's old enough to know better
So cry baby cry_


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

You make me feel like la la la la la
You make me feel like la la la la la


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

I need to laugh,
and when the sun is out
I've got something I can laugh about.

I feel good
in a special way,
I'm in love and it's a sunny day.

GOOD DAY SUNSHINE!
GOOD DAY SUNSHINE!
_GOOD DAY SUNSHINE!!_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2019)

_She was a day tripper
One way ticket, yeah
It took me so long to find out
And I found out_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 10, 2019)

_I'm at a payphone trying to call home, all of my change I spent on you
where have the times gone baby, it's all wrong where are the plans we made for two

yeah_


----------



## Marte (Aug 11, 2019)

_Cause I think about you on the train
Love how you hate what's in your brain
Watching you sleep like I'm insane
Telling you things that I find hard to say
Like I love you
I love you_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

_It was like a nightmare
And it’s pain for me
Because nobody wants to die too fast
Remember the day of grief
Now it’s strange for me
I could see your face, I could hear your voice
Remember the day we met
And it’s pain for me
Because nobody wants to die too fast
Remember the day we dreamt
Now it’s pain for me
I could see your face, I could hear your voice
I wanna be brave like you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 12, 2019)

_Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
Never gonna run out of contradictions!
Gonna expose each lie, gonna make the truth come to light
Gonna make sure you get the right conviction!

We've known each other for a day
I know you're innocent, but...there's no evidence to prove it.
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the killer and we're gonna get him!
Aaaaannd if you ask me how we'll win this, don't tell me you've lost faith in me!

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
Never gonna run out of contradictions!
Gonna expose each lie, gonna make the truth come to light
Gonna make sure you get the right conviction! (x2) 

(...Don't worry. I will defend you, because I am Phoenix Wright, and all you have to do is believe in me! Your Honor! That testimony is BULL****, and I can prove it with this piece of evidence! Objection! Hold it! Take that! Got it! ...****, I guess I'll have to try again. Time to look at the court record! ...****, I guess I'll have to try again. Time to look at the court record!) 

Aaaaannnd if you ask me how we'll win this, don't tell me you've lost faith in me!

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
Never gonna run out of contradictions!
Gonna expose each lie, gonna make the truth come to light 
Gonna make sure you get the right conviction! (x3)_


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2019)

_I drown in hesitation
My words come crashing down
And all my best creations
Burning to the ground
The thought of staring over
Leaves me paralyzed
Tear it out again
Another one that got away
I wither
And render myself helpless
I give in
And everything is clear_


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2019)

Moo Moo Moo Moo Moo Moo Moo Moo
Yeah, ***** ima cow ***** ima cow
Im not a cat, I dont say meow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2019)

_Let all the children lose it
Let all the children use it
Let all the children boogie_


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Aug 16, 2019)

Colors weave into a spire of flame
Distant sparks call to a past still unnamed
Bear this torch against the cold of the night
Search your soul and reawaken the undying light


----------



## dumplen (Aug 16, 2019)

Lay your head where my heart used to be
Hold the earth above me
Lay down in the green grass
Remember when you loved me


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

*Cha-ching, cha-ching, cha-chingaree
Money, oh money, how I love thee*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 17, 2019)

_And I don't give a damn about my bad reputation 
You're living in the past, it's a new generation_


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

_Like a cat
Without a care
Roaming freely
Through the streets
You could find him in amongst the pigeons
In the square
But he won't see the sun again for years to come
He's broken out in love
_


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2019)

No one's born with hatred, it's something that you learn
How do you think the good Lord feels,
about the crosses you burn
What makes you hate the difference
of someone's skin or race?
You must think you have more rights
to be living in this place

I don't know what you feel, or have you lost your mind?
Afraid to take a look at yourself,
afraid of the things you will find
You're no friend of mine

The Dark Ages are over, in case you haven't heard
While you're lost in ignorance, you killed a mockingbird
Hide behind your bedclothes, meet in some secret place
One day soon this hate you've brewed
will blow up in your face

I don't know what you feel, or have you lost your mind?
Afraid to take a look at yourself,
afraid of the things you will find
You're no friend of mine

Black and white and yellow, living side by side
The children always play together,
we taught them otherwise
All men created equal, all have human rights
So tell me why we hate each other,
no winners in the fight

I don't know what you feel, or have you lost your mind?
Afraid to take a look at yourself,
afraid of the things you will find
You're no friend of mine


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2019)

Shouldn't try to fix it if it keeps getting better
Just let it go, forget it for ever and ever and ever
Don't ever resent a letter inside a single word written
A little change can play lanes with the right vision
Couldn't tell what would happen next
But as weeks went by look what turned to best
Let it struggle just a little more
Let it struggle just a little bit more, mm hm


----------



## Hat' (Aug 22, 2019)

Bury me 6 ft deep
Cover me in Concrete
Turn me into a Street


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2019)

_Eight six seven five three oh nine_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2019)

y escribir? mi historia con la palabra Gloria

GLORIAAAA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2019)

_Want a whole lotta love_


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2019)

A dajsdiifa sjdfew asdj papsdfdjkea
fajskjdfoajse aiosjeje e fjfjgige aoodoa
odofjojge und ich sag TSCHAU!

_(Well, the song has literally a imaginary language.. xD)_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2019)

_When you build your house
Then call me home_


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

_Its good to warm my bones beside the fire_


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 6, 2019)

Finally something
Finally news
About how the story ends
She doesn't exist now
Survived by her son
And all of her brand new friends
Isn't that lovely?
Isn't that cool?
And isn't that cruel
And aren't I a fool to have
Happily listened
Happy to stay
Happily watching her drift
Drift
Drift away


----------



## Hat' (Sep 6, 2019)

I triiiiied, to be so polite ~


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2019)

We’re on the road to nowhere


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

Back in the days, when I was young
I’m not a kid anymore
But some days I sit and wish I was a kid again
Back in the days when I was young
I'm not a kid anymore
But some days I sit and wish I was a kid again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2019)

Everytime I go to my German class I can't help but think of the _neunundneunzig luftballons_ song so I've got those words in my head lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2019)

_Borderline
Feels like I'm going to lose my mind
You just keep on pushing my love over the borderline_


----------



## Irish9474 (Sep 11, 2019)

why men great till they gotta be great?
dont text me tell it straight to my face
best friend sat me down in the salon chair
shampoo press, get you outa my hair
fresh photos with the bomb lighting
new man on the minnesota vikings 
truth hurts, needed something more exciting
BOM BOM BI DOM BI DUM BUM BAY

ima hit you back in a minute
i dont play tag, b**ch, i been it
we dont **** with lie, we dont do goodbyes
we just keep it pushing like aye yi yi 
      (X2)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

_When you’re feeling down,
We’ve got your back.
Nationwide is on your side._

not an actual song


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 12, 2019)

go run run run
I'm gonna stay right here, watch you disappear yeah
go run run run
yeah it's a long way down
... but I am closer to the clouds up here

you can take everything I have
you can break everything I am, like I'm made of glass


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 12, 2019)

_She's so good with her stilleto 
You don't even see the blade _


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 13, 2019)

_when I see you alone
I see what's in your mind
you want me, yes you do
you don't need to tell me
I know you love me most
no one else takes my place
you need me, you do
forever, and ever_


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 13, 2019)

_I remember blue skies
I remember how you were
Sitting under star-shine, ever-bright
Not ready but you were_


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

You are beautiful, no matter what they say
Yes words cant bring you down,
So dont you bring it down today,
ayyyyy,ayyyy,ayyyy
Bring them down today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2019)

_SomeBODY-_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2019)

_I sit and watch as tears go by_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

_Why does the sun keep on shining?
Why does the sea rush to shore? 
Don't they know it's the end of the world
'Cause you don't love me anymore_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 1, 2019)

_well maybe there's a god above
but all I've ever learned from love
is how to shoot somebody who outdrew you

it's not a cry that you hear at night
it's not somebody who's seen the light
it's a cold and it's a broken hallelujah_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

_The stars that used to twinkle in the skies
Are twinkling in my eyes, I wonder why_


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Let me tell you about my best friend~

Then I cut it abruptly saying she's kinda weird but lovable


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2019)

_Douce dame jolie,
Pour dieu ne pens?s mie
Que nulle ait signorie
Seur moy fors vous seulement._


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 2, 2019)

_I heard there was a secret chord
The David played and it pleased the Lord
But you don't really care for music, do you?
Well, it goes like this
the fourth, fifth
The minor fall, the major lift
The baffled king composing hallelujah_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

_We are stardust
Billion-year-old carbon
We are golden
Caught in the devil's bargain
And we've got to get ourselves
Back to the garden_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2019)

_These boots are made for walkin'
And that's just what they'll do
One of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 4, 2019)

just waking up in the morning and be well
quite honest with you, I ain't really sleep well
you ever feel like your train of thought's been derailed
that's when you press on lee nails
half the population's just waiting to see me fail
yeah right, you're better off trying to freeze hell
some of us do it for the females
and others do it for the retails

but I do it for the kids


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 4, 2019)

Feel the rhythm
As your body remembers,
I like it
Something unforgettable

Right now
just follow the heart
I like it
Fly above the horizon---

Yep, bit weird without context. Haha.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

_~From the silent depths...
The pillars awaken from ages-long sleep,
Crimson blood...
Summons the valorous to stand up!
If inherited love... is called fate...
Then take another step... with smiling eyes...
Mystifying the darkness, dodge in a blink!
Avoid the blade, find an opening, and strike!
Conviction tested opens the way to the future!
Like a bloody storm,
Hot like a bloody stone,
Destiny written into your veins,
The undying bonds of honor arise...
Take hold of them.........~_


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 5, 2019)

"You are still lost in a dream like a memory. 
I'm not the same, it would seem I'm still wide awake. 
Until we both open our eyes at the same time, I will keep marching on into your light...
With these hands, I've picked a rose and have stopped its life; only, now, I understand it's not what's right. 
Deep inside, I'm alive; for my love, I'll survive, and I won't regret making this sinful wish of mine...

In the night wild with fright, the old magic stirs. Blooming with grace, it will rise up to meet your face. 
With your hands, you can change this whole world of yours; everything that you wish for is in your grasp..."


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

?l es feliz/y yo soy feliz/mi novio es un zombi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2019)

_Roll over Beethoven
Rockin' in two by two_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

Uhh not sure I should post them they are a bit.. uh explicit in spanish x))


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 5, 2019)

넌나의 Violeta

And

이미 너는 내 태양이 걸
Its been a mix between those two when I woke up.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

tu das noch einmal, Micha, und ich geh!


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2019)

when you’re strange no one remembers your name


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2019)

_Round and round
What comes around goes around 
I'll tell you why_


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2019)

_Trust nobody
I don't know who to call a friend
They all just pretend to be
**** Everybody
this is to all of y'all
'cause everybody is an enemy_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2019)

_The lights are much brighter there
You can forget all your troubles, forget all your cares
So go downtown
Things will be great when you're downtown
No finer place for sure
Downtown, everything's waiting for you
_


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 6, 2019)

&#55356;&#57269; ~Fly me to the moon, and let me play among the stars...
Let me see what spring is like on Jupiter and Mars.
In other words, hold my hand... in other words, darling, kiss me...
Fill my heart with song, and let me sing forever more...
You are all I long for, all I worship and adore.
In other words...please be true...!
In other words...I love you! ~&#55356;&#57269;

(Dangit, Bayonetta XD)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 7, 2019)

Sha sha sha, I've got your ___ singing la la la la la la la


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2019)

_Smokin' in the boys room
Smokin' in the boys room
Now, teacher, don't you fill me up with your rules
Everybody knows that smokin' ain't allowed in school_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2019)

_Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
We come from the land of the ice and snow
From the midnight sun where the hot springs flow
The hammer of the gods
We'll drive our ships to new lands
To fight the horde, to sing and cry 
Valhalla, I am coming

_


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm falling back down to earth, but I'll enjoy the ride, the ride the riiiide..
but everythings alright~


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 12, 2019)

_well
your faith was strong, but you needed proof
you saw her bathing on the roof
her beauty in the moonlight overthrew you
she tied you to the kitchen chair
she broke your throne and she cut your hair
and from your lips she drew the hallelujah_


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 13, 2019)

Maybe It's a dream, maybe nothing else is real
But It wouldn't mean a thing if I told you how I feel
So I'm tired of all the pain, all the misery inside
And I wish I could live feeling nothing but the night
You could tell me what to say, You could tell me where to go
But I doubt that I would care and my heart would never know
If I make another move, there'll be no more turning back
Because everything would change and it all would fade to black


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2019)

_~I believe, I believe there’s a reason,
There’s a breach in the hull,
Started going under, loot and plunder yeahhhh...
Honey bee honey bee don’t you sting me,
Don’t you sting me no more,
With a heart like yours, search and destroyer,
You can take whatever you owed,
I can’t let you, I can’t let you go...

We pretend in the darkness,
We pretend the night won’t steal our youth,
Singing me the sweet songs of seduction,
Let me be the fool, fool, fool,
Who will live and die for you,
We pretend in the darkness,
We pretend the night won’t steal our youth,
Singing me the sweet songs of seduction,
Let me be the fool, fool, fool,
Who will live and die for you,

Seventeen wasn’t all that easy,
It was all that she wrote,
Only nickel plated, edge serrated, oh...
Cut em’ down, cut em’ down at the knees yeah,
Cut em’ down to the bone,
Just a lesser evil, born unequal,
You show them where they belong,
Tear right through them
Tear right through them all~_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

_It's not the way you smile that touched my heart_


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh, I frequently think every now and then 
of the glorious fruit of the noble hen
Eggs, eggs, E, double-G, S-eggs
My knowledge of eggs is tremendously wide
I've eaten them boiled, I've eaten them fried
Poached and shirred and deviled and scrambled
Hummeled, shmummeled, cuddled, and frammeled
I've eaten them beaten and swizzled and swuzzled
Frizzled, cadizzled, bamboozled, and fuzzled
I know every way that an egg can be guzzled
And thinking of eggs reminds me of Sam
Whose favorite dish is green eggs and ham.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

IM SENDING OUT AN SOS


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2019)

fancy

uwu


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> fancy
> 
> uwu



I love that song by iggy azalea lololol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

sayonara, sayonara, i am your missing girl


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

It rains out of control
These chains don't have a hold on me
Don't say I'm a sinner
I'm ice cold, baby
On an ocean of glitter ~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2019)

_When you're strange
No one remembers your name_


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

_Rise up
We're too great to be standing
Rise up
We're too great to be landing_


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

First time in my life I'm not afraid
First time I remember feeling anything


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

_You've been on a mission
To take my pride away from me
You don't ever listen
And you live with your complacency

You don't scare me
But you should fear me
The sun is setting, don't trust your hearing
You made a monster,  I'm your imposter
Go ahead and wander
But don't trust the waters_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

All the lights couldn't put out the dark
Runnin' through my heart
Lights up and they know who you are
Know who you are
Do you know who you are?​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

_I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care_


----------



## Hat' (Oct 20, 2019)

You took the wrong turn
At the wrong time


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 20, 2019)

Hat' said:


> You took the wrong turn
> At the wrong time



lmaooo i came here to write the lyrics to The Way by Ariana but nvm

Its your final destination
count your blessing time to make a sacrifice 
you took the wrong turn took the wrong turn at the wrong time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

_Don't stop thinking about tomorrow
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone_


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2019)

Finally something
Finally news
About how the story ends
She doesn't exist now
Survived by her son
And all of her brand new friends
Isn't that lovely?
Isn't that cool?
And isn't that cruel
And aren't I a fool to have
Happily listened
Happy to stay
Happily watching her drift
Drift
Drift away


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

_Go Johnny, go, go! 
Go Johnny, go, go!
Johnny B. Goode!_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 20, 2019)

Baby,
You know I love it when the music's loud,
but c'mon strip that down for me~

Now there's a lotta people in the crowd,
but only you can dance with me~

So put your haaaaands on my body
and swing that 'round for me~

Baby, 
You know I love it when the music's loud,
but c'mon strip that down for me~

Yea, yea, yea, yea~​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

How am I supposed to live without you?
Now that I’ve been loving you so long
How am I supposed to live without you?
How am I supposed to carry on
When all that I’m living for is gone


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2019)

_Fall dog bombs the moon_


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm a demon in the shadows
And you stepped into the dark


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm looking through a hole in the sky
I'm seeing nowhere through the eyes of a lie
I'm getting closer to the end of the line
I'm living easy where the sun doesn't shine
I'm living in a room without any view
I'm living free because the rent's never due
The synonyms of all the things that I've said
Are just the riddles that are built in my head
Hole in the sky, take me to heaven
Window in time, through it I fly
I've seen the stars disappear in the sun
The shooting's easy if you've got the right gun
And even though I'm sitting waiting for Mars
I don't believe there's any future in cause
Hole in the sky, take me to heaven
Window in time, through it I fly
Yeah
I've watched the dogs of war enjoying their feast
I've seen the western world go down in the east
The food of love became the greed of our time
But now I'm living on the profits of pride.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 23, 2019)

On my mind? More like stuck in my head...

_The bigger the figure, the better I like her;
the better I like her, the better I feed her;
the better I feed her, the bigger the figure;
the bigger the figure, the more I can love..._
(cue the brass section) (Thanks a lot, Igor...)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

please tell me why you are tearing me apart/i love you but you don't even care for me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2019)

_Tell me why you cried
And why you lied to me
_


----------



## Hat' (Oct 26, 2019)

Send my love to your new lover
Cheat her better


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

_And then, suddenly, I fell in love, like in a dream
Our love for one another was intense, and I was happy
But before long I was alone once again, staring up at the sky
and I could see the moon shining as though it were my life_


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2019)

I like big boys, itty bitty boys
Mississippi boys, inner city boys
I like the pretty boys with the bow tie
Get your nails did, let it blow dry
I like a big beard, I like a clean face
I don't discriminate, come and get a taste
From the playboys to the gay boys
Go and slay, boys, you my fave boys


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Honey it's better
Down where it's wetter 
Take from it me

THAT SOUNDS WRONG WHY BRAIN


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

aoi, aoi, tsukiyo no...


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 29, 2019)

hey hey you you 

(idk why this always comes to mind for these things)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 30, 2019)

girl, you're the one I want to want me
and if you want me, girl you got me
there's nothing I that I wouldn't do I wouldn't do just to get up next to you

- - - Post Merge - - -

just to get up next to you


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

If the whole world was watchin’, I’d still dance with you,
Drive highways and byways to be there with you,
Over and over, the only truth,
Everything comes back to you. ​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2019)

_Keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel_


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Nov 4, 2019)

And it's new
The shape of your body, it's blue
The feeling I've got
And it's ooh, whoa oh
It's a cruel summer
It's cool
That's what I tell 'em, no rules
In breakable heaven but
Ooh, whoa oh
It's a cruel summer
With you


----------



## Dim (Nov 5, 2019)

_We took the long ride home
I guess just one last trip
To set us back
And tear us apart
I can see those bloodstained sheets
It plays in my dreams and in my head
Again.
So what went wrong?
Where'd these demons come from tonight?
Come from tonight?
Cause I know that everything's alright
This silent perfect deadly comes from tonight
Cause I know that everything's alright
And I know it always will be.
He left a note that read I'm truly sorry Ma
For what's been done
There's no replacing time
I can see your bloodstained soul
It plays in my sights and my ears
I can hear.
So what went wrong?
Where'd these halos come from tonight?
Come from tonight?
Cause I know that everything's alright
This silent perfect deadly comes from tonight
Cause I know that everything's alright now
And I know it always will be.
Can you hear the ghost ring through me?
Can you hear the ghost ring through my heart?_


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 5, 2019)

hey hey you you
i don't like your girlfriend

I haven't even listened to it in a long a while but song stuff always makes it pop into my head
to change things up:

"can you pay my automo-bills"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2019)

_I woke up this morning and I got myself a beer_


----------



## FairyGardens7 (Nov 7, 2019)

When a life turns on her fateful year,
Let it ring!  Oh, let the verdict ring clear?
As the blind actor is met in her match by the great unmoving seer?
(Looking back upon a lifetime of reflections gathered long in a mirror.)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2019)

_Well if you feel it and like it
Get your lover and reel and rock it
Roll it over and move on up
Just triffle further and reel and rock it
Roll it over
Roll over Beethoven, rockin' in two by two
_


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

The spiders come in side by side
Two by two and night by night
Who is food and who is thrown away?
The spiders come in side by side
Two by two and night by night
Who is food and who is thrown away?

Spiders, spiders, spiders, spiders
Spiders, spiders, spiders, spiders


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2019)

_As long as she's got a dime, the music will never stop_


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 18, 2019)

_Remember the good old 1980s?
When things were so uncomplicated?
I wish I could go back there again
And everything could be the same

I've got a ticket to the moon
I'll be leaving here any day soon
Yeah, I've got a ticket to the moon
But I'd rather see the sunrise in your eyes_


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 18, 2019)

I do my hair toss, check my nails
Baby, how you feelin'? (Feelin' good as hell)
Hair toss, check my nails
Baby, how you feelin'? (Feelin' good as hell)
(Feeling good as hell)
Baby, how you feelin'? (Feelin' good as hell)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 18, 2019)

_It's too hard to sleep
I got the sheets on the floor nothing on me
And I can't take it no more, it's a hundred degrees

I got one foot out the door
- where are my keys?
'Cause I gotta leave, yeah

In the back of the cab I tipped the driver ahead of time
- get me there fast
I got your body on my mind.. I want it bad
Oh just the thought of you gets me so high
So high_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 19, 2019)

JINGLE BEELL JINGLE BEELL JINGLE ALL THE WAYYY


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 19, 2019)

Well it's all right, riding around in the breeze
Well it's all right, if you live the life you please
Well it's all right, doing the best you can
Well it's all right, as long as you lend a hand

You can sit around and wait for the phone to ring (end of the line)
Waiting for someone to tell you everything (end of the line)
Sit around and wonder what tomorrow will bring (end of the line)
Maybe a diamond ring

Well it's all right, even if they say you're wrong
Well it's all right, sometimes you gotta be strong
Well it's all right, as long as you got somewhere to lay
Well it's all right, everyday is judgment day


----------



## Hat' (Nov 19, 2019)

Fiesta nae mame ~


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 22, 2019)

_you don't know you're beautiful
that's what makes you beautiful_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)

_Annie are you okay? 
Are you okay Annie? 
You've been hit by
You've been hit by
A smooth criminal_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Annie are you okay?
> Are you okay Annie?
> You've been hit by
> You've been hit by
> A smooth criminal_



My favorite MJ song ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'M GOIN OFF THE RAILS ON A CRAZY TRAIN


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

_She dances in these sheets at night
She dances to his needs
She dances 'til he feels just right
Until he falls asleep

She dances at the crack of dawn
And quickly cooks his food
She can't be late, can't take too long
The kids must get to school

_


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2019)

d i a m o n d s 
 a r e 
f o r e v e r


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

_DIRTY DIAAANAAA_


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2019)

everything that i want, i want from you
but i just can’t have you
everything that i need, i need from you
but i just can’t have you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

_Don't stop 'till you get enough_


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 1, 2019)

"Hey!! Hey!! Answer me. Is there anybody there? 
No matter how much I search, there's no answer back. Hey!! Hey!!
Only I will make myself, so even if I cry, even if I smile, even if I hate, I'll live my life with love.
Hey! Hey! Samurai Heart (Some like it hot)"

Samurai Heart (Some Like It Hot!!) by SPYAIR


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

Better to die on your feet, than live on your knees. OZZY \m/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

_I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
And no message could have been any clearer
If you want to make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself and then make a change_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 2, 2019)

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad from the bottom of my heart~


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

I was a human trash can (Shortening my lifespan)
Live fast die tan (I think that was the plan)
Savin’ all my money for a one-way ticket to Afghanistan
I was a ezoobeson drunk, (strung out on junk)
Live fast die punk (I thought I was sunk)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Love is a mysterious thing.
If we chase it, it runs away.
If it runs away, we chase it again.
The first time I felt true love,
I realized I didn’t need to think about it.
Let’s spend a lovely time together,
Just the two of us.

The cold, glittering snow dances down, beautiful and fleeting
Tick-tock, time passes and moves on, as we search for our wings within our destinies

It blossomed within the space between isolation and emptiness,
A single flower of warmth

I’ve lived without knowing winter’s end
The spring sky thawing my heart

(Love me…) A never-ending love story
Born as we dream
(Hold me…) Like a shining aurora

(Take me…) My first vision that ‘I don’t want to lose’
Both dreams and love, as for me,
I’ll sing of them all for you

... *sigh* ​


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

But what if there's no lyrics because its the harvest festival music?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

_Leave me alone_


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2019)

eat all the grass that you want


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2019)

_You a liar, you a thief
You broke every promise made to me
Mass destruction, sneak attack
Way you took my heart now I
Now I want it back_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

_Well how can I
forget you girrrrllllll
when there is

ALWAYS SOMETHING THERE TO REMIND MEEE


WA WAAA WAA WAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2019)

_I said my baby's at home
She's probably worried tonight
I didn't call on the phone 
To say that I'm alright
Diana walked up to me, she said I'm all yours tonight
At that I ran to the phone, sayin' baby I'm alright
I said but unlock the door
Because I forgot the key
She said he's not coming back
Because he's sleeping with me_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

michealsmells said:


> But what if there's no lyrics because its the harvest festival music?



Me all the time lmao



Like 87% of the time the song stuck in my head is an instrumental piece


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> _Well how can I
> forget you girrrrllllll
> when there is
> 
> ...



Holy hell, it's been awhile since I heard that song. I need to listen to that again sometime haha! (;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

_

Wolf Rider she's a friend of yours

You've seen her opening doors,

She's a history turner, she's a sweetgrass burner

And a dog soldier
_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Gotta let go of all of our ghosts~

We both know we ain't kids no more~​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2019)

_I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
And no message could have been any clearer 
If you wanna make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself and make that change_


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

_My innards turn, your eyes, they roll, I'll be there to take the fall
I can feel it now, oh no
Same old story since day one, but I've got no place to run
I can see it now, oh no_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

I thought that I've been hurt before
But no one's ever left me quite this sore
Your words cut deeper than a knife
Now I need someone to breathe me back to life
Got a feeling that I'm going under
But I know that I'll make it out alive
If I quit calling you my lover
I’ll move on ​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

tell your mama, tell your papa that i'm still in love with you ~


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2019)

there is no you there is only me


----------



## Zane (Dec 12, 2019)

but liiiiiiiiife’s not a wheeeeeeel
with chaiiiiins made of steeeeel 
so b l e s s meeeeee
 come the daaaaawn
come the daaaawn


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2019)

_It was blood on the dance floor_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)

_IT AIN'T TOO MUCH FOR ME TO J A M _


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 13, 2019)

_I'm dreaming, of a whiiiiite christmas
just like the ones I used to know
where the tree tops glisten, and children listen
to heeeeeear the sleigh bells, in the snooow_


----------



## ellarella (Dec 13, 2019)

*COUSIN PAUL FROM PADDINGTON*


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2019)

_Soak up the rag, spark up the match
Light up the night and I never look back
I am the hunter, you are the monster
I am the entity, I am the haunter
Fight with no honor, fight with no honor
Bring me the lake, I won't choke on the water
I am the author, you are the paper_


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 14, 2019)

to the world I close my eyes to see
I close my eyes to see


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 14, 2019)

f i g h t i n g  . g o o o l d


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

_And I promise that nobody's gonna love you like

ME-HE-HEEEEEE

HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOO _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

_Simply having a wonderful Christmastime_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> _Simply having a wonderful Christmastime_



MY FAVORITE CHRISTMAS SONG OMG


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2019)

_Who can touch me tonight
(I'm on fire)
Who can fight me tonight
(I'm hard wired)
You make me feel
Invincible_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

_You gotta feel that heat
And we can ride the boogie
Share that beat of looooove_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2019)

_Are you ready, boots? Start walkin'!_


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 17, 2019)

_Now I understand
What you tried to say to me
And how you suffered for your sanity
And how you tried to set them free
They would not listen, they did not know how
Perhaps they'll listen now

For they could not love you
But still your love was true
And when no hope was left in sight
On that starry, starry night
You took your life, as lovers often do

But I could have told you, Vincent
This world was never meant for one
As beautiful as you_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

_All I want for Christmas is

Yoooooooooooouuu_


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 26, 2019)

_Despeictable

I'm just a bottom feeder
Despicable
I love her then I leave her
Despicable
And if I were you, I wouldn't love me neither_


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

_I feel like a six out of ten
I gotta get up early tomorrow again

What goes on behind the words?
Is there pity for the plain girl?

Can you see the panic inside?
I'm making you uneasy aren't I?

What goes on behind the words?
Is there pity for the plain girl?
I'll close my mouth, I won't say a word
A nod of pity for the plain girl.

I know that you don't want me here
Oh I'll just call a taxi, I gotta be up early tomorrow again.

What goes on behind the words?
Is there pity for the plain girl?
I'll close my mouth, I won't say a word
A nod of pity for the plain girl._


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 26, 2019)

_HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY

HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY

Hey hey hey hey hey... 
Hey hey hey hey heyyyyy
Hey hey hey hey hey... 
Hey hey hey hey hey

HEY
HEY
HEY
HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
(One, Two, Three, Four)

J'imprime des formes, des couleurs fantastiques
Je fais un tour d'horizon
La lune, les lacs les for?ts
Perdue dans mes pens?es… 

HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY
HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY H-H-H-H-HEY

HEY_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 26, 2019)

_Heyyyyaaayyaayyyy
What's going on_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

_But I know some fine day,
you will find you way
across the river. _


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 27, 2019)

*Ghost- Bible*

_The Earth was spinning all vacant and waste
And there was silence over the ocean
When a voice came thundering from above
The first day of light was in motion

Then the voice said may fruits be created
And seeds take root as they may
And no crimes were as yet committed
Life was breathing its second day

In his image this voice made a man
And a woman to love each other
They became the rulers of the world
And the third day was their mother

Now who will pray for Babylon
Sing a song to Babylon
On your knees before Babylon
Beat that drum because Babylon is falling

Man and woman learned how to make fire
And the kingdom's walls were extended
By the fourth day the walls were reaching so far
No one knew where they ended

Now no one heard that voice anymore
And metal cities came to ascend
On the fifth day spring turned into fall
And a rain fell over the land

But no walls can stop such a rain
That keeps on falling forevermore
I was told that by the sixth day
The Earth was like an open sore

Now who will pray for Babylon
Sing a song to Babylon
On your knees before Babylon
Beat that drum because Babylon is falling

The Earth was spinning all vacant and waste
And there was silence over the ocean
When a voice came thundering from above
The seventh day was in motion

Now who will pray for Babylon
Sing a song to Babylon
On your knees before Babylon
Beat that drum because Babylon is falling
Falling

I will wipe from the face of the earth the human race I have created, and with them the animals,
The birds and the creatures that move along the ground, for I regret that I have made them_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

*Billie Eilish - bury a friend*​
_What do you want from me? Why don't you run from me?
What are you wondering? What do you know?
Why aren't you scared of me? Why do you care for me?
When we all fall asleep, where do we go?​_


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 27, 2019)

*Prom Queen - Beach Bunny*



Spoiler: TW: Song may be triggering to those who have an eating disorder.



"_Shut up, count your calories
I never looked good in mom jeans
Wish I was like you
Blue-eyed blondie, perfect body_"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 27, 2019)

_But someday one day_


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 27, 2019)

_Can't help but feel like you belong here
But I wanna leave, I just gotta leave!
You know that something's going wrong here
And she's watching me, now she's onto me!
Come find out what's been going on here
Has my progeny caught up to me?
Can't help but feel like I'm a pawn here
Is that honesty, when they talk to me?

Can't help but feel like you belong here
But I wanna leave, I just gotta leave!
You know that something's going wrong here
And she's watching me, now she's onto me!
Come find out what's been going on here
Has my progeny caught up to me?
You know you're nothing but a pawn here
Am I part of them? Are they part of me?_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

네 맘이 callin' callin' 
날 부르면 (날 부르면, 날 부르면, 날 부르면) I'll be there
난 이미 runnin' runnin'
너에게로 (너에게로 너에게로 너에게로)
뭘 기다리고 있어
저 하늘에 소리쳐 
Yeah
We'll take the highway to heaven 언제 어디서나 널 느껴
(Oh yeah yeah yeah yeah oh yeah yeah)
너와 난 highway to heaven 함께 있는 이곳이 천국인 걸 ha 
(Oh yeah yeah yeah yeah oh yeah yeah) look!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

_Und wenn ich dir oft von meinen Problemen erz?hlt hab'
H?tt' ich nie geahnt, du warst der Schl?ssel dazu_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 29, 2019)

_Leave me alone
Just stop dogging me around_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2020)

_Go with it, go with it 
Jam _


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

_So tonight, gotta leave that nine to five upon the shelf
and just enjoy yourself.
Groove, let the madness in the music get to you.
Life ain't so bad at all
If you live it off the wall~_


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2020)

it's wonderful to be here, it's certainly a thrill


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

But if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
Nothing changed at all?
And if you close your eyes
Does it almost feel like
You've been here before?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2020)

_I remember when rock was young
Me and Susie had so much fun
Holding hands and skimming stones 
Had an old gold Chevy and a place of my own
But the biggest kick that I ever got 
Was doing a thing called the Crocodile Rock
While the other kids were rocking 'round the clock
We were hopping and bopping to the Crocodile Rock

_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2020)

_Roll over Beethoven 
Dig these rhythm and blues_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 10, 2020)

_Stars fading but I linger on dear
Still craving your kiss
I'm longing to linger 'till dawn dear
Just saying this

Sweet dreams 'till sunbeams find you
Sweet dreams that leave all worries behind you
But in your dreams whatever they be
Dream a little dream of me_


----------



## lord (Jan 10, 2020)

Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan
Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan
Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan
Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan
Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan
- Nyan Cat.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2020)

love is like oxygen u get too much u get too high
not enough and ur gonna die


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

_Oh, I hope some day I'll make it out of here
Even if it takes all night or a hundred years
Need a place to hide, but I can't find one near
Wanna feel alive, outside I can fight my fear

Isn't it lovely, all alone?
Heart made of glass, my mind of stone
Tear me to pieces, skin to bone
Hello, welcome home

Walkin' out of town
Lookin' for a better place (lookin' for a better place)
Something's on my mind
Always in my headspace_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2020)

_I WANT TO HOLD YOUR HAAAND_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

_So take aim and fire away
I've never been so wide awake
No, nobody but me can keep me safe
And I'm on my way
The blood moon is on the rise
The fire burning in my eyes
No, nobody but me can keep me safe
And I'm on my way
_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2020)

_I will get by
I will survive_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

_It's the very first breath
When your head's been drowning underwater
And it's the lightness in the air
When you're there
Chest to chest with a lover
It's holding on, though the road's long
And seeing light in the darkest things
And when you stare at your reflection
Finally knowing who it is
I know that you'll thank God you did_


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jan 18, 2020)

When life deals us cards
Make everything taste like it is salt
Then you come through like the sweetener you are
To bring the bitter taste to a halt


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2020)

I wouldn’t wanna loooooo-oooseeee your love 
i couldn’t stand the paiiin u know it’d drive me insane 
darling i need your love


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2020)

_I can't get no satisfaction_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

she loves you yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2020)

Sheila said:


> she loves you yeah yeah yeah



_insert gif of The Beatles screaming and shaking their heads off here_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Don't stop thinking about tomorrow 
Don't stop, it'll soon be here
It'll be, better than before
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone_


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2020)

_aaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaa
aaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaa

Welcome to the jungle, we've got fun and games
We got everything you want honey, we know the names
We are the people that can find whatever you may need
If you got the money, honey we got your disease_


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2020)

it’s my party and i’ll cry if i want to


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

*mmmonika - see me on the outside!*

Mona Lisa at hanging the cemetery
Don't think I could let her go
Get into the habit
Where you never make a habit
Never let her close


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2020)

God Was Never on Your Side
(Mot?rhead)




			
				Motorhead said:
			
		

> If the stars,
> Fall down on me,
> And the sun,
> Refused to shine,
> ...


----------



## IKI (Jan 28, 2020)

*Sloth - Mili *

So the other day I was on YouTube 
Listening to a song I really like
Though usually I don’t look that far
A comment stood out to me
It was a 10-year-old
Having suicidal thoughts
And the guy below was like
“Same, I’m 12”

And the whole thing made me extremely sad
I thought
How long would the future last ?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

Queen: I'm in love with my car.
Got a feel, for my automobile.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 6, 2020)

My lil' boy in kindergarten, went to school wearing Gucci
Told his classmates "Yeah, these my play clothes"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Queen: I'm in love with my car.
> Got a feel, for my automobile.



OH MY GOD I haven't heard that song in a long time. Been awhile since I went on a Queen music spree.


----------



## ellarella (Feb 7, 2020)

DUMB SURFER 
IS GIVING ME HIS CASH


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)

am i ever gonna hear my wedding bells (wedding bells)


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 7, 2020)

Mama, ooh
Didn't mean to make you cry
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
Carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters


----------



## John Wick (Feb 7, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> OH MY GOD I haven't heard that song in a long time. Been awhile since I went on a Queen music spree.



I watched Bohemian Rhapsody and it got me back in to the really good old Queen anthems. )

We WILL rock you!


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

head in the clouds but my gravity's centered
touch my neck and i'll touch yours
you and those little high-waisted shorts oh
she knows what i think about
and what i think about 

my current fave. i just love the neighbourhood, i listen to their songs all the time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2020)

_They hate us 'cause we're beautiful, well we don't like you either!
We are cheerleaders! ROLL CALL!_


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2020)

money is such a beautiful word


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 10, 2020)

I still see your shadows in my room.
RIP Juice Wrld


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2020)

_Oh oh oh oh
Little china girl_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2020)

_I was listening to the radio.
I heard a song, reminded me of long ago.
Back then I thought that things were never gonna change,
it used to be that I never had to feel the pain.
I know that things will never be the same now...

I wanna go back
and do it all over.
But I can't go back, I know..._


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)

If I told you this was only gonna hurt
If I warned you that the fire's gonna burn
Would you walk in?
Would you let me do it first?
Do it all in the name of love


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

DOMO ARIGATO MR ROBOTO


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ooh baby baby, it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just upon a smile
Ooh baby baby, it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child, girl


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

Old cop young cop feel alright
On a warm San Franciscan night
The children are cool
They don't raise fools


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

YOU BETTER SHAPE UP CAUSE I NEED A MAAAN


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

Sheila said:


> YOU BETTER SHAPE UP CAUSE I NEED A MAAAN



aND MY HEART IS SET ON YOU


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

faiiry said:


> aND MY HEART IS SET ON YOU



YOU'RE THE ONE THAT I WANT OOH OHH YEAH THE ONE THAT I WANT


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 21, 2020)

_Holy water cannot help you down
A thousand armies couldn't keep me out
I don't want your money
I don't want your crown
See I have to burn
Your kingdom down

Holy water cannot help you now
See I've had to burn your kingdom down
And no rivers and no lakes can put the fire out
I'm gonna raise the stakes, I'm gonna smoke you out

Seven devils all around you
Seven devils in my house
See they were there when I woke up this morning
I'll be dead before the day is done_

*my user title is referring this song but IDK if tbt would censor the word Devil


----------



## Hal (Feb 21, 2020)

I want it all or nothing at all
That's what I need from you
And baby it's true
I'll be there whenever you call
But I need *all* or _nothing at all_


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 21, 2020)

Let's go fly a kite
Up to the highest height!
Let's go fly a kite and send it soaring
Up through the atmosphere
Up where the air is clear
Oh, let's go fly a kite!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 22, 2020)

나는 뭐랄까 음
아주 오래전부터 너를 음
조 조 좋아했었다고 늘
지금 말한다면 뭐가 달라질까요
달라질게 없는 맘을 가진 너는
마치 뿌리 깊은 나무 같아서
신이 곱게 빚은 한 송이의 flower
사라지지 마 달라지지 마
내가 너를 좋아해도 nobody knows (hey)
다른 여잘 봐도 nobody likes you
용기가 없어서 I'm sorry (hey, hey, hey, hey)
더 맘껏 비웃어 그래 나는
너를 사랑하는 찌질이 찌질이
그래 나는 머저리 머저리
난 너한테는 거머리 겉절이
이 세상 너 하나면 돼
Baby I'm only yours oh oh oh
I'm only yours oh oh no
나나난난나난 결국에 난
난 사랑 앞에선 늘 찌질이


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 22, 2020)

_Well I was born an original sinner
I was borne from original sin
And if I had a dollar bill
For all the things I've done
There'd be a mountain of money
Piled up to my chin

My mother told me good
My mother told me strong
She said "be true to yourself
And you can't go wrong

But there's just one thing
That you must understand
You can fool with your brother
But don't mess with a missionary man

Well the missionary man
He's got God on his side
He's got the saints and apostles
Backin' up from behind

Black eyed looks from those Bible books
He's a man with a mission
Got a serious mind

There was a woman in the jungle
And a monkey on a tree
The missionary man he was followin' me
He said, "Stop what you're doing
Get down upon your knees
I've got a message for you that you better believe."

Well I was born an original sinner
I was born from original sin
And if I had a dollar bill
For all the things I've done
There'd be a mountain of money

Don't mess with the missionary man_


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2020)

weeeee’ve got a thing it’s called RADAR LOVE


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 23, 2020)

_AAAAA-AAAAAAA-AAAAA

STUCK ON A FEELING_


----------



## John Wick (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm going down to the engine shed
Put a gun up to my head
Blow myself into the promised land
We call it scarred and scared.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

I WALKED THE FIRE FOR YOU JUST LET ME ADOOOORE YOU


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 25, 2020)

So that's right dude, meet me at the bleachers
No principals, no student-teachers
Both of us wanna be the winner, but there can only be one
So I'm gonna fight, gonna give it my all
Gonna make you fall, gonna sock it to ya
That's right, I'm the last one standing, and another one bites the dust


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

You could find me 
I ain’t hidin
I don’t move my feet when I be gliding


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 26, 2020)

If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands!
If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands!
If you're happy and you know it, and you really want to show it;
If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

_Everything surrounding me,
Leaving me with nothing left to say,
Imagine it, grasping it,
It feels so far away,
Whoa-o...
Every night I wake up in a dream,
And I can’t get too close,
I let it slip away,
I can only hide from all the lights,
Before I hear a voice,
That calls me to the day!
Giving it my all as I am,
Wandering through the dark,
Could I find the answer and wake up new?
Everything surrounding me,
Leaving me with nothing left to say,
Imagine it, grasping it,
It feels so far away,
Do I throw it all away?
If it means that I can cross the line...
All aloud,
Scream it out,
Even if I’m alone,
Day and night,
I’ll win the fight,
Now I can go beyond,
Even if I take the fall,
And lose it all,
I’m my own hero-o,
I know that I’ll become something new...
I’ll shed all my tears,
And drop all my fears,
Even if I don’t bloom,
Am I a hero to you?_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

look for a while at the china cat sunflower, proud walking jingle in the midnight sun


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 29, 2020)

Do you remember
The twenty first night of September?
Love was changing the minds of pretenders
While chasing the clouds away
Our hearts were ringing
In the key that our souls were singing
As we danced in the night
Remember how the stars stole the night away

Ba de ya say do you remember
Ba de ya dancing in September
Ba de ya never was a cloudy day


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

DAITE DAITE SENORIITA ~


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 6, 2020)

Just take those old records off the shelf
I'll sit and listen to 'em by m'self
Today's music ain't got the same soul
I like that old time rock and roll


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2020)

_And this bird you cannot change _


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 9, 2020)

If you say run, I'll run with you
And if you say hide, we'll hide
Because my love for you would break my heart in two
If you should fall, into my arms and tremble like a flower


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 10, 2020)

_Now the father finds her beguiling
(Watch out CC!)
And the kids are actually smiling
(Such joie de vivre!).
She's the lady in red when everybody else is wearing tan.
The flashy girl from Flushing.
The Nanny named Fran!_


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2020)

love me love me say that u love me


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 10, 2020)

Well the first thing you know ol Jed's a millionaire,
The kinfolk said "Jed move away from there"
Said "Californy is the place you ought to be"
So they loaded up the truck and they moved to Beverly


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 11, 2020)

And I was like baby, baby, baby oh
Like baby, baby, baby no
Like baby, baby, baby oh
I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
Baby, baby, baby oh
Like baby, baby, baby no
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
I thought you'd always be mine

Oh for you, I would have done whatever
And I just can't believe we ain't together


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd rather be you b.i.t.c.h cause that's what you gona call me when i'm tripping anyway  you know you can't control me baBY


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 14, 2020)

_You are not alone_


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 15, 2020)

Show me why you're always smiling, laugh again and make me fall in love.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 15, 2020)

_I had a dream
I got everything I wanted
Not what you'd think
And if I'm being honest
It might've been a nightmare
To anyone who might care
Thought I could fly 
So I stepped off the Golden, mm
Nobody cried
Nobody even noticed
I saw them standing right there
Kinda thought they might care_


----------



## The Orange (Mar 15, 2020)

_Oh Raven, won't you sing me a happy song?
Oh Raven, won't you sing me a happy song?

Scorpion sting, I don't wanna bleed
Tell me that I'm not lost...

Oh Raven, won't you sing me a happy song?_


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 15, 2020)

Feeling good, like I should
Went and took a walk around the neighborhood
Feeling blessed, never stressed
Got that sunshine on my Sunday best


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2020)

_Hello, I love you
Won't you tell me your name?
Hello, I love you
Let me jump in your game_


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
(Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry


----------



## Limon (Mar 18, 2020)

I love what I can't see
What's expected of you, what's expected of me?
Now it's quarter to three
Let it all get away


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

_Baby, baby tell me more of your lies
Say you want me for a lifetime
I believe you even when I know it's a lie
Love's so blind
Sweet true lies_


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

you make me want to delete my myspace because i know that i will never be in your top 8


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 18, 2020)

This world keeps spinning faster
Into a new disaster so I run to you
I run to you baby


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

didn't i do it for you
why don't i do it for you
why don't you do it for me
when all i do is for you


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 21, 2020)

Johnny says stay cool
Take a minute out
You work too hard
Let her come to you
Johnny says stay cool

Breathe in, breathe out
Breathe in, breathe out
Breathe in, breathe and out


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

So so so do do do mi mi mi so so so
fa mi fa mi re do re do ti la ti la so
so so so do do do mi mi mi so so so
fa mi fa mi re do re do ti so la ti do do do

(These lyrics seem like nonsense but it's from a little song called Gallop! It utlizes the solfege music scale to make a song)


----------



## XeroRain (Mar 25, 2020)

I can't believe I started this thread like 6 years ago and its still going. ;w;


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

ヒーリングっど！
大好きで重なる勇気は最強なんだから
﻿ヒーリングっど！
この出会いが運命
感じる、でしょ！？わたし達の今日に
生命があふれてる

(eng. translation) 
Healin' Good!
We're the strongest when our courage and love overlap
Healin' Good!
This encounter was written in the stars
Can you feel it? Our present is
Brimming with life


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2020)

_I will get by
I will survive_


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

ドッキドキ♡　ドリームが煌めく
ワックワク✰　ワールド広がる
Go！Go！想像以上の彼方へ
めっちゃヤバ　どーなる？明日も
一緒なら　スパークル　ワンダフォー！
ムテキ！笑顔　つないで
キラリ！キミも　スター☆トゥインクルプリキュア

(eng. translation)
Heart throbbing♡ dreams are shining
Exciting worlds☆ are expanding
Go! Go! Go beyond your imagination
What should I do tomorrow?
Sparkle wonderfully when we're together!
Invincible! When connecting smiles
Sparkle! You are also Star☆Twinkle Pretty Cure


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't wanna go to school
I just wanna break the rules
Boys and girls across the world
Putting on our dancing shoes
Going to the discotheque
Getting high and getting wrecked
I don't wanna go to school
I just wanna break the rules


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 27, 2020)

I know you lie
'Cause your lips are moving
Tell me do you think I'm dumb?
I might be young, but I ain't stupid
Talking around in circles with your tongue
I gave you bass, you gave me sweet talk
Saying how I'm your number one
But I know you lie
'Cause your lips are moving
Baby don't you know I'm done


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

Lol, lyrics in my sig anyway. "I despise you sometimes, I love to hate the fight, and you in my life is like sippin' on straight chlorine." another in my head rn: 

_Was I stupid to love you?
Was I reckless to help?
Was it obvious to everybody else
That I'd fallen for a lie?
You were never on my side
Fool me once, fool me twice
Are you death or paradise?
Now you'll never see me cry
There's just no time to die _


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

迷い無き覚悟に「喝采」をッ！
～その血の運命さだめ～ ジョジョ

(eng. translation) 
Bravely embracing their fate!
~The fate of that blood~ 
JooooooooooooooJo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2020)

_This gun's for hire 
Even if we're just dancing in the dark_


----------



## XeroRain (Mar 29, 2020)

_I was the shy kid, sitting in silence
Frown on my face, pick me up, keep me smiling
I met you in the summer, and everything I wanted
After time passed, started feeling like a puppet
You can throw me away, when the colors fade
I'll be back in your arms on another day_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2020)

_Sweet Caroline

BUM BUM BUM_


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Just put your left paw forward and tell your cubs to climb aboard
Take one step to the side and grab some money for the ride
They'll wiggle wiggle back and everybody clap clap clap
Now gather all your love and give your friend a big bear hug
Now turn yourself around, turn that frown right upside down
Give your bear a big high-five, we'll be rockin' through the night
Get up on ’cause here’s your chance to join the build-a-bear workshop dance


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer.
Take one down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2020)

SMOOOKE ON THE WAAAATER


----------



## petaI (Apr 2, 2020)

the less i know the better


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 2, 2020)

it's not fair and I think you're really mean


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 2, 2020)

Some day I'll come home and feel like no one's even gone


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 3, 2020)

Nothing really matters,
Anyone can see,
Nothing really matters,
Nothing really matters to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2020)

FEED YOUR HEEEEAAAAAAAAD


----------



## lambshu (Apr 4, 2020)

_I will poison all your happy thoughts
I love you like the ashes in my cigarette box
And if you're fine with that
You can be mine
If you're fine with that
You can be __mine_


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 4, 2020)

Somebody once told me the world is gonna roll me


(Why is this stuck in my head someone help me pls)


----------



## rainywave (Apr 5, 2020)

_Smile, the worst is yet to come
We'll be lucky if we ever see the sun
Got nowhere to go, we could be here for a while
But the future is forgiven so __smile_


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 6, 2020)

Johnny says stay cool
Take a minute out
You work too hard
Let her come to you
Johnny says stay cool

Breathe in, breathe out
Breathe in, breathe out
Breathe in, breathe and out


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

your daddy knows you’re a flame


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey hey hey
Ba de ya, say do you remember
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, never was a cloudy day

Ba duda, ba duda, ba duda, badu
Ba duda, badu, ba duda, badu
Ba duda, badu, ba duda


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

_You got me hypnotized
I‘m feelin‘ so obsessed with you
You left me paralyzed
and now I’m stuck
you got me stuck_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2020)

_Say goodbye to Hollywood 
Say goodbye my baby_


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2020)

_Die Engel steigen auf
Sie kehren wieder heim
Die Engel steigen auf
Sie lassen uns allein
(Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
(Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
(Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
Sie kehren wieder heim_


----------



## Marte (Apr 17, 2020)

YOLO YOLO YOLO YO
YOLO YOLO YO
Squandering fun, squandering fun, squandering fun
YOLO YOLO YOLO YO
Where my money yah
Squandering fun, squandering fun, squandering fun
YOLO YOLO YOLO YO
YOLO YOLO YO
Squandering fun, squandering fun, squandering fun
YOLO YOLO YOLO YO
Where the party yah
Squandering fun, squandering fun, squandering fun

… (⌐□_□)


----------



## petaI (Apr 18, 2020)

buried alive inside of my own grave
and there's no one else to blame
the lies and the weight, i know i lost my way (my way)
what i'd become
buried alive inside of my own grave (my grave)
and there's no one else to blame

beneath my pride crushing me
beneath my lies collapsing
but we are still alive
we are still alive


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2020)

_I know it's only rock n' roll 
But I like it like it _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2020)

_You can dance
You can jive
Having the time of your life_


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ooh baby baby, it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just upon a smile
Ooh baby baby, it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child, girl


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 25, 2020)

_Follow me into the desert as thirsty as you are
crack a smile and curl your mouth and drown in alcohol
cuz down below the truth is lying beneath the riverbed
so quench yourself and drink the water that flows below her head_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2020)

_Tomorrow's just your future yesterday_


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

_


Spoiler: tally hall-turn the lights off



Don’t go in there,
You’ll become one,
Freaky creature’s
Monster party

Eyes of yellow,
Scales and feathers,
Tails and tethers
Turn the lights off

Bend the nightmare,
You control it,
Artful dodger
Easy does it,

Shut the closet,
Get under the covers,
Snakes and lovers
Turn the lights off

Everybody likes to get taken for turns
to see how bright the fire inside of us burns
And everybody wants to get evil tonight
But all good devils masquerade under the light 


_


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

Audi famam illius
Solus in hostes ruit
Et patriam servavit 

...This is the main theme of Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

_Come, come, come, come, come along now
Runaway from the hum-drum
We'll go to a place that is safe from
Greed, anger, and boredom

We'll dance and sing 'til sundown
And feast with abandon
We'll sleep when the morning comes
And we'll rise by the sound of the birdsongs
_


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2020)

I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-paparazzi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2020)

_EXXITTT LIGHTTTTTT
ENTERR NIIIIGHTTT
TAKEEE MY HAAANNDD
WE'RE OFF TO NEVER-NEVER LAND_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2020)

And another one gone
And another one gone
Another one bites the dust


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2020)

Get up, stand up,
Stand up for your right.

Get up, stand up,
Don't give up the fight.


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 12, 2020)

I'm just a bill.
Yes, I'm only a bill.
And I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill.
Well, it's a long, long journey
To the capital city.
It's a long, long wait
While I'm sitting in committee,
But I know I'll be a law someday
At least I hope and pray that I will,
But today I am still just a bill.


----------



## Llunavale (May 12, 2020)

_I just want to get lost,
My mind brings such heavy thoughts.
Give me a taste of darkness,
Make me a little bit...
...
I've been patiently waiting,
For someone like you.
I just want to get lost,
In your arms.

I don't need your sympathy.
I don't want your company._


----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2020)

KARMA KARMA KARMA KARMA KARMA KARMA KARMA KARMA KARMA

CHAMELEON


----------



## Argo (May 12, 2020)

This one is for the boys with the booming system
Top down, AC with the cooling system
When he come up in the club, he be blazin' up
Got stacks on decks like he savin' up
And he ill, he real, he might gotta deal
He pop bottles and got the right kind of build
He tall, he doll, he might sell C**e
He always in the air but he never fly coach
He a motherf***in trip, trip, sailor of the ship, ship
When he make that drip, drip kiss him on the lip, lip
That's the kind of dude I was lookin' for
And yes you'll get slapped if you're lookin' h03
I said, excuse me, you're a h3ll of a guy
I mean my, my, my, you're like pelican fly
I mean, you're so shy and I'm loving your tie
You're like slicker than the guy with a thing in his eye, uh
Yes I did, yes I did, please somebody tell him who the eff I is
I am Nicki Minaj, I mack the dudes up
Back coupes up, and chuck the deuce up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2020)

_I live inside my own world of make-believe
Kids screaming in their cradles, profanities
I see the world through eyes covered in ink and bleach
Cross out the ones who heard my cries and watched me weep _

It's just that same part, over and over.


----------



## ughrora (May 13, 2020)

_And don't forget
When your elders forget
To say their prayers
Take 'em by the legs
And throw 'em down the stairs

When you think
Your toys have gone berserk
It's an illusion
You cannot shirk

You hear laughter
Cracking through the walls
It sends you spinning
You have no choice

Following the footsteps
Of a rag doll dance
We are entranced
Spellbound

Following the footsteps
Of a rag doll dance
We are entranced
Spellbound
Spellbound
Spellbound_


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

「クルクル　天気が変わってるよ！」
キュアップ・ラパパ！

わがままは　おしゃれじゃないね
自由はステキといっても
ルールはあります　お約束

(English translation: 
"Twirling, whirling, the weather just keeps changing!"
Cure Up・RaPaPa!

Being selfish isn't that cool
But I'd also say freedom is wonderful
Of course there are still rules we must follow though)


----------



## moonolotl (May 13, 2020)

_The breath of the morning
I keep forgetting
The smell of the warm summer air

I live in a town
Where you can't smell a thing
You watch your feet
For cracks in the pavement

Up above
Aliens hover
Making home movies
For the folks back home

Of all these weird creatures
Who lock up their spirits
Drill holes in themselves
And live for their secrets

They're all
Uptight_

Subterranean Homesick Alien - Radiohead
I definitely recommend it, such a beautiful song! One of my favourite radiohead songs


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Johnny says stay cool
Take a minute out
You work too hard
Let her come to you
Johnny says stay cool


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

Spoiler: all men are pigs - studio killers



All men are pigs
(La la la la la la la la la la)
All men are pigs
(La la la la la la la la la la)
I've seen their tricks
They know their licks
That get their chicks
All men are pigs
All men but me
I'm the swan that crashed on your lawn
And I'm the boy that will heal you, fix you up
Because
I'm not typical, and Simone
You are just cynical
I am better than you think, let me buy you a drink
Cha'mon, I'm not so typical at all
All men are pigs
All men are pigs
(La la la la la la la la la la)
All men are pigs
I've seen their tricks
They know their licks
That get their chicks
I am better than you think
Let me buy you a drink
Cha'mon, I'm not so typical at all
All men are pigs
(La la la la la la la la la la)
All men but me


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Noble Haltmann, how we adore him so
Noble Haltmann, how we adore him so
May he thrive; may he prevail; may he prosper
Noble Haltmann, we love his very soul
Noble Haltmann, we love his very soul
He is king; he rules above; he secures us
Praise belongs to he who brought form to our cosmos
Praise to he who brings wealth to our company
Ev’ry star, ev’ry moon, ev’ry planet is his
His alone, in perpetuity

O great Haltmann, shine brightly on us all
O great Haltmann, shine brightly on us all
In the past, and today, and forever
O great Haltmann, we sing to you our praise
O great Haltmann, we sing to you our praise
Lead us forth, bring us joy, let us serve you
By the azure wings that dance over the heavens
By the dreams of harmonious blossoms
We devote all our bodies and hearts to you, Haltmann
Our lord and the father of all



....I am not going to give context.


----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)

_I believe in us together
More than anyone alone
I believe that with each other, we are stronger than we know
I believe we're stronger than they know
I believe that we are many
I believe that they are few
And it isn't for the few
To tell the many what is true_


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

_If you thought the demons were your problem right now
Well, the angel’s on the stage so pipe down
If there are secrets that you want to find out
Hop on the ink machine and ride those pipes down.

So you’re on the path of the starving artist
But at the heart, well the art heartless
Ever seen a masterpiece get discarded?
Start and depart for the art of darkness_


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Thank you, I'll say goodbye soon
Though its the end of the world,
Don't blame yourself now
And if its true,
I will surround you and give life to a world
That's our own


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

_The way you whisper in my ear
To make my troubles disappear
It's magic

The way your little fingertips
Can make my heart do double flips
It's magic

And when you smile at me that way
Well you can warm the coldest day
It's magic

And even when you're gone I find
I hear you laughing in my mind
It's magic

And all I have to do is think of you
To make the music start to play
Then I dance down the street

And the people I meet stop and say hey hey
Magic ways My friend

You love the girl with magic ways and it's true
I might as well give in

You cast a spell on all my nights and days
With your sweet _*magic ways*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 24, 2020)

_Skipping over the ocean like a stone _


----------



## aericell (May 24, 2020)

The world's just spinning
a little too fast
If things don't slow down soon
we might not last
So just for the moment, let's be still


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

_Breakfast at tiffany's 
and bottles of bubbles
girls with tattoos who like 
getting in trouble

Lashes and diamonds_

*A-T-M- Machines*
(i forgot the rest help)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2020)

_SMOKIN IN THE BOYS ROOM _


----------



## Rabirin (May 26, 2020)

galactickat4240 said:


> 「クルクル　天気が変わってるよ！」
> キュアップ・ラパパ！
> 
> わがままは　おしゃれじゃないね
> ...


I was just listening to this earlier, I adore the OP for maho girls precure. It's such an earworm!!


So just give yourself a try
Won't you give yourself a try?
Won't you give yourself a try?
Won't you give?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Life is like a hurricane
Here in Duckburg
Race cars, lasers, aeroplanes
It's a duck-blur!
Might solve a mystery
Or rewrite history!
DuckTales! Woo-oo! (The lyrics I copied had this part wrong so I fixed it, I swear!)


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 26, 2020)

_just like johnny flynn said, "the breath i've taken and the one i must" to go on
put the grenade pin in your hand, so you understand who's boss
my defeat sleeps top-to-toe with her success
oh, this is from
this is from
this is from matilda_


----------



## lieryl (May 27, 2020)

lifes too short to even care at all


----------



## necrofantasia (May 27, 2020)

_rising new souls on the land where they fell
demons not ready to die
nothing to see where the sleeping souls lie
Chemical warfare_


----------



## Taj (May 27, 2020)

I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine in a bag
I'm useless but not for long
The future is coming on


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

♪プ、プ、プ、プリティー・リズム!プリティー・リズム! (プリズム!)×2
プリズム!!

ドキドキ ときめいちゃう!
この気持ちってなんなの?
恋なの!? 愛なの?! わからない?!
(Hi!)

ガールズ・ライフには
秘密がいっぱいで
パパにも! ママにも! 内緒だよ!!

(Let's go!)
Beautyダンス! (リズム!)
Cutie ダンスしまくっちゃおうよ! (プリズム!)
プリズム・スターではじまるよ!(Yeah-! プリズム!)

プリズム・ダンスで (Hi! Hi!) トップを目指そう (Hi! Hi!)
めらめらハートが 熱くなる(Yeah! プリズム!)
プリズム・ダンスで(Hi! Hi!) 未来を描こう! (Hi! Hi!)
きらきらハートは すぐそこにあるよ☆(Yeah!)

---
(eng. translation) 
P-P-P-Pretty Rhythm! Pretty Rhythm! (Prism!)
P-P-P-Pretty Rhythm! Pretty Rhythm! (Prism!)
Prism!!

I get excited with my heart beating.
What is this feeling?
Is it a crush!? Is it love?! I don't know?!
(Hi!)

In the girls' life
There are lots of secrets
That you can't tell papa or mama!

(Let's go!)
Beauty dance (Rhythm!)
Cutie dance, let's do them all! (Prism!)
It all starts when you become a Prism Star! (Yeah-! Prism!)

With our Prism Dance, (Hi! Hi!) let's aim for the top! (Hi! Hi!)
With a burning heart, things get hot! (Yeah! Prism!)
With Prism Dance, (Hi! Hi!) let's draw the future! (Hi! Hi!)
Your sparkling heart is right there inside you. (Yeah!)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2020)

she's a star on a dance floor/beats john travolta in a rock n roll

(the og lyrics is in danish so translated them to my knowledge so if you actually know the song feel free to correct me lmao)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Most of the lyrics are "Close to me", so there's not really much I can say.


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 10, 2020)

my internal monologue is saturated analogue
it's scratched and drifting, i've become attached to the idea
it's all a shifting dream, bittersweet philosophy
i've got no idea how i even got here


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

As I walk through the streets of my new city
My back feeling much better I suppose
I've... reclaimed the use of my imagination~
For better or for worse, I've yet to know


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)

どっきりどっきりDON DON!! 不思議なチカラがわいたら　どーしよ？(どーする？)
びっくりびっくりBIN BIN!! 何だかとってもすてきね　いーでしょ！(いーよね！)

きっと毎日が日曜日 学校の中に遊園地
やな宿題はぜーんぶゴミ箱にすてちゃえ

教科書みても　書いてないけど
子猫にきいても　そっぽ向くけど
でもね　もしかしてほんとーに できちゃうかもしれないよ!?

大きな声で　ピリカピリララ
はしゃいで騒いで歌っちゃえ
パパ、ママ、せんせ、ガミガミおじさん
「うるさーい」なんてね　火山が大噴火

お空にひびけ　ピリカピリララ
とんで走ってまわっちゃえ
テストで３点、笑顔は満点
ドキドキワクワクは年中無休

(eng. translation) 
Throbbing, throbbing, DON DON!! If mysterious power appears, what shall I do? (What will you do?)
Surprising, surprising, BIN BIN!! It's somehow very nice, do you envy me! (We envy you!)

Surely everyday changes into Sunday. There is an amusement park in the school.
Let's throw all unwilling homework into a trash box.

Though I read textbook, such tale isn't in it.
Though I ask kitten, it turns up the face.
But maybe I really will be able to do it!?

With my loud voice, "Pirika Pirirara".
Let's frolic, let's make merry, and let's sing.
Dad, Mom, teacher, and snappish old man
Say "Noisyy" just like an volcano erupting violently.

Sound it in the sky, "Pirika Pirirara".
Let's fly, let's run, and let's turn.
I got 3 marks in the test, but my smile got full marks.
I feel throbs and excitement throughout the year.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 13, 2020)

プリズム・ダンスで (Hi! Hi!) トップを目指そう (Hi! Hi!)
めらめらハートが 熱くなる(Yeah! プリズム!)
プリズム・ダンスで(Hi! Hi!) 未来を描こう! (Hi! Hi!)
きらきらハートは すぐそこにあるよ☆(Yeah!)

(eng. translation) 
With our Prism Dance, (Hi! Hi!) let's aim for the top! (Hi! Hi!)
With a burning heart, things get hot! (Yeah! Prism!)
With Prism Dance, (Hi! Hi!) let's draw the future! (Hi! Hi!)
Your sparkling heart is right there inside you. (Yeah!)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Reach for my hand,
I'll soar away
Into the dawn
Oh, I wish I could stay
Here in cherished halls,
In peaceful days
I fear the edge of dawn
Knowing time betrays


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Core Pride




_Race!
Yeah, okay
In life we will always do as we wish
In a black box in your head
Is that bliss?
You’re crossing the line
Exceed your limit
Let’s go!  Take a step!
Now I mean this minute
Life is a *****
We all know that
If it’s easy then you’re not trying
Now stop
Which way’s the right way to take?
Just ignore it, do whatever
Yeah here we go!
There are things that we can‘t have
Things that will all fade away
Is there a reason that I must force my heart upon them?
Oh!
You know I never tried to understand
I force it all to go my way
They try to keep me bound
I’m no better than those who put me down
When I can‘t keep dreams and life apart
You can’t put out the fire in my heart
The black clouds above me now
WILL RAIN ON ME
Yeah!
They want me to be the same
But I know I’m gonna have to change
Now I’ve got a fire inside
It’s burning up
It’s all my
PRIDE!
It’s coming down on me
Like I’m walking through the rain
I see so many faces
Yet I’m all alone
They try to tell me who I am
Or who I ought to be
But if you try to carve my path
I’ll bring you down
I know there are things that I can‘t have
Things that I want and I need
The anxiety it plants in my head
Is overwhelming
You know you never tried to understand
Maybe you never even cared
You’re no better than those who put me down
When I can’t keep dreams and life apart
You can’t put out the fire in my heart
The black clouds above me now
WILL RAIN ON ME
Yeah!
They want me to be the same
But I know I‘m gonna have to change
Now I’ve got a fire inside
It’s burning up
It’s all my
PRIDE!
Stop!
Which way’s the right way to take?
Just ignore it, do whatever now
Here we go!
Stop!
Which way’s the right way to take?
Just ignore it, do whatever now
Here we go (go)!_

_I can’t shake the fact that I’m alone no matter what
I got no clue how to understand myself
Yeah!
Maybe when you’re around
You can really see a glimpse of what I’m going through
Maybe you can understand now
When I can’t keep dreams and life apart
You can’t put out the fire in my heart
The Black clouds above me now
WILL RAIN ON ME
Yeah!
They want me to be the same
But I know I’m gonna have to change
Even if I go through hell
I know that I’ll change myself
This is all my pride
It’s what I’m made of deep inside
The fire that burns
Within my heart
Will never be put out
I’ll always fight
I’ll never stop
With that I have no doubt
The fire that burns
Within my heart
Will never be put out
I’ll always fight
I’ll never stop
I can’t be stopped
OH BABY MY PRIDE!
_


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 13, 2020)

_If I knew it all then, would I do it again would I do it again?

If they knew what they said would go straight to my head, what would they say instead?_


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 13, 2020)

_I GIVE MY LIIIIFE, NOT FOR HONOR, BUT FOR YOUUUUUUU

IN MY TIIIIIIIIIME, THERE’LL BE NO ONE EEEEELLLLSE_


----------



## milktae (Jun 14, 2020)

불타오르네


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2020)

_I got 
that 
SUNSHINE in my POCKET-_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2020)

Mario is back 
but now with many more clothes to wear.
Like frog suit, hammer brother suit
and some kinda Magic Bear!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Be a man
We must be swift as the coursing river
Be a man
With all the force of a great typhoon
Be a man
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon.

-Mulan


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Believe me I know
I've sunk pretty low
But whatever I've done you deserved
Quiet!
I'm the bad guy, that's fine
It's no fault of mine
And some justice at last will be served
Now it's time to step up
Or it's time to back down
And there's only one answer for me
And I'll stand up and fight
Cause I know that I'm right
And I'm ready, I'm ready, I'm ready
Ready as I'll ever be


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Look at the stars
Look how they shine for you
And everything you do
Yeah they were all yellow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2020)

_So sweet, so fine
So nice, all mine
_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

I know you see
Somehow the world will change for me
And be so wonderful
Live life, breathe air
I know somehow we're gonna get there
And feel so wonderful
I will make you change your mind
These things happen all the time
And it's all real
I'm telling you just how I feel
So wake up the members of my nation, it's your time to be
There's no chance unless you take one and the time to see
The brighter side of every situation, some things are meant to be
So give me your best and leave the rest to me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2020)

stay..with...me garasu no shonen~


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 17, 2020)

_OHAYOU SEKAI GOOD MORNING WOOORRRRRRLLD_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2020)

_Stacy's mom has got it goin' on_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I would, but... Does _Calamari Inkatantion_ even have official lyrics? I'm not sure that this is a real language...


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 18, 2020)

"My father was rich and white, he forced my mother late one night."-Four Women by Nina Simone.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 18, 2020)

Et sted derop bag de tunge skyer
Flyver de mod nye byer
Jeg kender dem
Selvom jeg aldrig har været der før

-Nephew Amsterdam

Translated.
A place up high, behind the heavy clouds
They're flying towards new towns
I know them
Although I've never been there before


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 19, 2020)

_SCHOOOOOOL'S OUT FOR SUMMER
SCHOOOOOOL'S OUT FOREVER
SCHOOOOOOL'S BEEN BLOWN TO PIECES _


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

I get up in the evenin
and I ain't got nothin to day.

I come home in the mornin
I go to bed feeling the same way.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Seastar said:


> I would, but... Does _Calamari Inkatantion_ even have official lyrics? I'm not sure that this is a real language...


97% of the time when a song is stuck in my head it doesn't have lyrics lolll


----------



## serudesu (Jun 22, 2020)

_nega ibeun wedingdeureseu
(Girl)nega ibeun wedingdeureseu
(naega anijanha)
nega ibeun wedingdeureseu
oh nega ibeun wedingdeureseu oh no

 *dance*_


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 23, 2020)

Saranghae neol ineukkim idaero
Geuryeowassdeon hemaeimui kkeut
Isesang sokeseo banbokdoeneun
Seulpeum ijen annyoung
Neol saenggakmanhaedo nan ganghaejyeo
Uljianhge nareul dowajwo
Isunganui neukkim
Hamkke haneun geoya
Dashi mannan uriui

I love you, just like this
The longed end of wandering
I leave behind This world's
Unending sadness
I get stronger just thinking about you
It helps me so that I won’t cry
We are together, feeling this moment
Into our new world


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2020)

ALL I NEED IS A MIRACLE 

ALL I NEEEED IS YOOOOU


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 23, 2020)

I can dim the lights and sing you songs full of sad things
We can do the tango just for two
I can serenade and gently play on your heart strings
Be your Valentino just for you

Ooh love ooh loverboy
What're you doin' tonight, hey boy
Set my alarm, turn on my charm
That's because I'm a good old-fashioned lover boy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2020)

WE CAN DO ANYTHING
IF WE PUT OUR MINDS TO IT


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2020)

Take over it's time to boogie down
Make over nothing's gonna be the way you might like
(It) was over when you started with us
You should've thought twice
Walked on thin ice
Hey game's over


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

Ain't nothing gonna break-a my stride, ain't nothing gonna hold me down, nOo, I got to keep on moovin'.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2020)

_I believe in a thing called love
Justlistentotherhythmofmyheart-
There's a chance we could make it now
We'llberocking'tilthesungoesdown-
I BELIEVE IN A THING CALLED LOOOOOVE _


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Thank you, I'll say goodbye soon
> Though its the end of the world,
> Don't blame yourself now
> And if its true,
> ...


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

_And if you let it go
When I’m holding you close
Inside my arms
in the moment with you
Right now the time is wrong
I’ve been writing
these songs about
How I can’t be with you_


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2020)

_That's all I need
A reminder that I could be free
To turn in the pain
Just let go of the feeling
Let go, I need some healing
It's so clear to see
I was waiting on me to be me_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

To-to-ro, Totoro! To-to-ro, Totoro!
Who leaves the seeds,
For you to find?
Follow them and you will see,
A treasure there.
Then plant the seeds,
And help them grow!
It may seem the like a dream,
Things are not what they seem.
Now begins a new adventure for you!
And you'll be with
To-to-ro, Totoro! To-to-ro, Totoro!
Living in the forest trees,
For such a very, very long time!
There you'll be with
To-to-ro, Totoro! To-to-ro, Totoro!
You only see him when your very young,
A magical adventure for you!
It's magic for you.
Rain tumbles down...
The bus is late.
Suddenly, a furry wet giant
Is by your side!
Don't be afraid...
Just open wide!
Your umbrella for him,
Watch him play in the rain!
Now begins a new adventure for you!
And you'll be with
To-to-ro, Totoro! To-to-ro, Totoro!
And on a moonlit night,
He plays a magic flute in the sky!
There you'll be with
To-to-ro, Totoro! To-to-ro, Totoro!
You only see him when your very young,
A magical adventure for you!
It's magic for you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 27, 2020)

_Who you gonna call? 
Ghostbusters!_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 28, 2020)

With golden string
Our universe was clothed in light
Pulling at the seams
Our once barren world now brims with life
That we may fall in love
Every time we open up our eyes
I guess space, and time
Takes violent things, angry things
And makes them kind

"We are the dust of dust"
"We are the apple of God's eye"
"We are infinite as the universe we hold inside"

"Infinity times infinity"
"Infinity times infinity times infinity"
"Infinity times infinity times infinity times infinity"
"Let there be light, let there be light, let me be alright"​


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 28, 2020)

How you like that?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Believe me I know
> I've sunk pretty low
> But whatever I've done you deserved
> Quiet!
> ...


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2020)

On the night that it came to me
Was like nothing I'd ever seen
A vision darker than death itself
A violent cloud straight
From the depths of Hell
And that's when I saw my destiny

As it approached, I was frozen still
I couldn't move
Couldn't scream for help
Out of the darkness it reached for me
That's when it planted the evil seed
And that's when I saw my destiny


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2020)

_Everybody's talkin' at me
I don't hear a word they're saying
Only the echoes of my mind

People stopping, staring
I can't see their faces
Only the shadows of their eyes

I'm going where the sun keeps shining
Through the pouring rain
Where the weather suits my clothes

Bankin' off of the northeast winds
Sailing on a summer breeze
Skipping over the ocean like a stone. _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 3, 2020)

_Sugar
Ah, honey honey
You are my candy girl 
And you got me wanting you _


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

ima koko kara sekai ga tsunagaru 
jinjin kokoro ga heat heat tsunagaru drill drill 
jama suru wall let's break it down 
make a wish genjitsu ni kaeteku 
got me started ima hajimaru rensa


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 3, 2020)

(a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-Glitch Gum)
I wish we never met
We broke up on Pictochat, crying on my DS

dang it tik tok


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 12, 2020)

And I will steady your hand,
when you're losing your grip,
even if I don't understand,
you can talk to me~​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Why should I worry?
Why should I care?
I may not have a dime
But I got street savoire faire
Why should I worry?
Why should I care?
It's just bebopulation
And I got street saviore faire


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Blackpink in your area
Black pink in your area 

Been a bad girl, I know I am
And I'm so hot, I need a fan
I don't want a boy, I need a man

Click clack barabing baraboom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Her knees feet, and elbow work
their thing into a mamba 
the scene starts to crumble 
To the sound of the drums 
Oh boy, there ain't no need to buy that diamond ring
It aint no big thing, just show her a little swing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Breakfast at Tiffany's 
and bottles of bubbles
girls with tattoos who like
Getting in trouble 
lashes and diamonds 
atm machines 
Buy myself all of my
favorite things 
been through some bad ----
i should be a sad -----
who would have thought 
Itd turn me to a savage


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh the weather outside is frightful
But the fire is so delightful
Since we've no place to go
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow~


Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow~
(before you say wrong season, christmas can be in july too yahooooo)


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 17, 2020)

Wind Flower - IU

“그대금결레다시살아난,바람꽃처럼”
“I’m being revived by your breathe like a windflower”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Sos
Swim swim, niayadainijouahevay baby birthday 
Nianucunyucunyu fantasy 
tried my best


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

_Okay
One more thing

Why do you assume you're the smartest in the room? (Hey)
Why do you assume you're the smartest in the room? (Hey)
Why do you assume you're the smartest in the room? (Hey)
Soon that attitude may be your doom (aww)

Why do you write like you're running out of time?
Write day and night like you're running out of time?
Everyday day you fight, like you're running out of time

Keep on fighting
In the meantime
Non-stop_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

*We must kill this love 
yeah it's sad but true
gotta kill this love
before it kills you too

kill this love 
yeah it's sad but true
gotta kill-

LET'S KILL THIS LOVE*


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 21, 2020)

I didn’t know you just days ago, now i am lost in a cautre deaux.
What could go possibly wrong today


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 21, 2020)

Memories bring back, memories bring back you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Memories bring back, memories bring back you


_you liked my post at the top of this

*do you know that song?*_
also

"hey boy, I'm gonna make this simple for you, you got two choices"
"yes, or YES!"


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _you liked my post at the top of this
> 
> *do you know that song?*_
> also
> ...


Yes. Kill this love by Blackpink, right?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Yes. Kill this love by Blackpink, right?


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

;-; im so happy right now


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> _you liked my post at the top of this
> 
> *do you know that song?*_
> also
> ...


And that's yes or yes by Twice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> And that's yes or yes by Twice


Good taste!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 21, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Good taste!


Ty! I listen to some of the popular K-pop songs as well as just the popular songs in general. Glad it makes you happy that other share your taste in music


----------



## milktae (Jul 21, 2020)

난 숨쉬고 싶어 이 밤이 싫어
이젠 깨고 싶어 꿈속이 싫어
내 안에 갇혀서 난 죽어있어
Don't wanna be lonely
Just wanna be yours

save me- bts
deep lyrics


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Ty! I listen to some of the popular K-pop songs as well as just the popular songs in general. Glad it makes you happy that other share your taste in music


I've been all over kpop lately : D

uhh anyway

"Geum nawara wara
eun nawara wara
neo nawara wara"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2020)

_Keep on rockin' in the free world_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

"If you wanna fix me, then let's break up here and now."


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

Please be true
In other words I love you

------------------
Stacy's mom has got it going on

I don't want to think about these lyrics anymore but they're just replaying in my mind


----------



## seulty (Jul 27, 2020)

i’m too rich to compete,
so don’t compare them to me

we are not the same,
only one if me

( - regular, nct )


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Guns and Ships



How does a ragtag volunteer army, in need of a shower
Somehow defeat a global superpower?
How do we emerge victorious from the quagmire?

Leave the battlefield waving Betsy Ross's flag higher?
Yo, turns out we have a secret weapon
An immigrant you know and love who's unafraid to step in
He's constantly confusing, confounding the British henchmen
Everyone give it up for America's favorite fighting Frenchman

Lafayette!

I'm taking this horse by the reins
Making redcoats redder with bloodstains

Lafayette!

And I'm never gonna stop until I make 'em drop
And burn 'em up and scatter the remains
I'm—Lafayette!

Watch me engaging 'em, escaping 'em, enraging 'em, ow

Lafayette!

I go to France for more funds

Lafayette!

I come back with more guns
And ships
And so the balance shifts
We rendezvous with Rochambeau

Consolidate their gifts
We can end this war at Yorktown, cut them off at sea, but
For this to succeed, there is someone else we need

I know (Hamilton!)

Sir, he knows what to do in the trench
Ingenuitive and fluent in French

I mean (Hamilton!)

Sir, you're going to have to use him eventually
What's he going to do on the bench

I mean (Hamilton!)

No one has more resilience
Or matches my practical, tactical brilliance (Hamilton!)
You want to fight for your land back? (Hamilton!)
I need my right hand man back (Hamilton!)

(Ah, uh, ) get your right hand man back (Hamilton!)
(You know you gotta get ya) right hand man back(Hamilton!)
I mean, you gotta put some thought into the letter (Ha- Ha-)
(Hamilton, Hamilton) But the sooner the better
To get your right hand man back (Ha- Ha-)

Alexander Hamilton
Troops are waiting in the field for you
If you join us right now, together we can turn the tide

Oh, Alexander Hamilton
I have soldiers that will yield for you
If we manage to get this right
They'll surrender by early light
The world will never be the same

Alexander


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 27, 2020)

I don’t love you
Like I loved you
Yesterdayyy


----------



## milktae (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve been walkin’ with the cheese, that’s the queso (queso queso)


----------



## seularin (Jul 27, 2020)

milktae said:


> I’ve been walkin’ with the cheese, that’s the queso (queso queso)


iconic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Aye, oui oui, mon ami, je m'appelle Lafayette
The Lancelot of the revolutionary set
I came from afar just to say bonsoir
Tell the king casse-toi
Who's the best? C'est moi


----------



## Zane (Jul 28, 2020)

only you
can make me whole
just one touch 
you complete me


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 28, 2020)

daylight come and me wanna go home


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

_"You can run but you can't hide
Because no one here gets out alive
Find a friend in whom you can confide
Julien, you're a slow motion suicide"_

*Julien by Placebo*



Pops into my head anytime I see the current Julian thread in ACNH.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2020)

_And the man in the back said EVERYONE ATTACK and it turned into a ballroom blitz
_


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 30, 2020)

Happily waiting
All on my own
Under the endless sky
Counting the seconds
Standing alone
As thousands of years go by
Happily wondering
Night after night
Is this how it works?
Am I doing it right?
Happy to listen
Happy to stay
Happily watching her drift away
You keep on turning pages for people who don't care
People who don't care about you
And still, it takes you ages to see that no one's there
See that no one's there
See that no one's there…

Steven Universe's soundtrack is constantly on my mind. Same with Here Comes a Thought

Here comes a thought
That might alarm you
What someone said
And how it harmed you
Something you did
That failed to be charming
Things that you said are
Suddenly swarming and, oh
You're losing sight
You're losing touch
All these little things seem to matter so much
That they confuse you
That I might lose you
Take a moment remind yourself to
Take a moment and find yourself
Take a moment to ask yourself if
This is how we fall apart?
But it's not, but it's not, but it's not, but it's not, but it's not
It's okay, it's okay, it's okay, it's okay, it's okay
You've got nothing, got nothing, got nothing, got nothing to fear
I'm here, I'm here, I'm here…


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 30, 2020)

_Jenny, darling, you're my best friend
But there's a few things that you don't know of
Why I borrow your lipstick so often
I'm using your shirt as a pillow case
I wanna ruin our friendship
We should be lovers instead
I don't know how to say this
'Cause you're really my dearest friend
Jenny, darling, you're my best friend
I've been doing bad things that you don't know about
Stealing your stuff now and then
Nothing you'd miss but it means the world to me
I wanna ruin our friendship
We should be lovers instead
I don't know how to say this
'Cause you're really my dearest friend
I wanna ruin our friendship
I don't know how to say this
'Cause you're really my dearest friend
Jenny take my hand
'Cause we are more than friends
I will follow you until the end
Jenny take my hand
I cannot pretend
Why I never like your new boyfriends
Oh, your love for them won't last long
Forget those amigos
Oh, your love for them won't last long
Forget those amigos
Forget those amigos
I wanna ruin our friendship
We should be lovers instead
I don't know how to say this
'Cause you're really my dearest friend
Oh, your love for them won't last long
We should be lovers instead
Oh, your love for them won't last long
'Cause you're really my dearest friend
We should be lovers instead
'Cause you're really my dearest friend
Jenny_


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mirai ni niau (Hey!!) jibun no katachi (Hey!!)
Shikou sakugo wa tsukinai kedo (Hey!!)
Ima no saikou no renzoku no saki de
(Madamada yaren daro Yes!!)
Tachimukatteku (Hey!!) maketakunai (Hey!!)
Mayottetatte ashia wa kuru nara (Hey!!)
Touzen tte kao de chikara ni kaetekun da
(Koko kara yarun da ze Yes!!)

Mizu wo kaite tsukutta tsugi no nagare kara
Konna ni mo (Hey!!) ugokidasu (Yes!!)
Kyou ga umareta saa, honban da! (tobikome We GO!!)

I don't even know it in English but wow its always in my head for some reason


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

“Goin to the mall
Then they closed down the mall
Guess they don’t want me goin to the mall
Cuz I’m just too small
(Too small for the malllL)”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Spoiler: the entire song is stuck on repeat in my head



I don't know
It's like when you go to read your own poetry
You get all choked up
Listen up and I'll tell a story
About an artist growing old
Some would try for fame and glory
Others aren't so bold
Everyone and friends and family
Saying, "hey, get a job
Why do you only do that only?
Why are you so odd?"
"We don't really like what you do
We don't think anyone ever will
It's a problem that you have
And this problem's made you ill"
Listen up and I'll tell a story
About an artist growing old
Some would try for fame and glory
Others aren't so bold
The artist walks alone
Someone says behind his back
"He's got his gall to call himself that
He doesn't even know where he's at"
The artist walks among the flowers
Appreciating the sun
He does this all his waking hours
But is it really so wrong
They sit in front of their TVs
Saying, "hey, this is fun"
And they laugh at the artist
Saying, "he doesn't know how to have fun"
The best things in life are truly free
Singing birds and laughing bees
You got me wrong says he
The sun don't shine in your TV
Listen up and I'll tell a story
About an artist growing old
Some would try for fame and glory
Others aren't so bold
Everyone and friends and family
Saying, "hey, get a job
Why do you only do that only?
Why are you so odd?"
"We don't really like what you do
We don't think anyone ever will
It's a problem that you have
And this problem's made you ill"
Listen up and I'll tell a story
About an artist growin' old
Some would try for fame and glory
Others just like to watch the world


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey don't die! I need to post these

Oh Love me Mister (oh Mister)
Yume janai nara kikasete
Nee Mister mou Mister
Jirasa reru hodo setsunai
Omoi dake ga abaredasu
Sono shisen ni make sou ni naru
Futari dake no abunai GAME
Love is War! Love is War! Love is War!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 3, 2020)

_Don't ask me 
What you know is true
Don't have to tell you
I love your precious heart_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2020)

_ Ocean man, take me by the hand 
Lead me to the land that you understand_


----------



## milktae (Aug 10, 2020)

multicolored diamonds like the rainbow (yeah, yeah, yeah)
B-l-ind your eyes [insert Korean here]


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

“I believe in karma, what you give is what you get returned; 

I believe you can’t appreciate your life ‘til you’ve been burned.

I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side;

I believe you don’t know what you’ve got until you say goodbye’


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

And all the kids cried out 
_"please stop, your scaring me"_
I can't help this awful energy 
God damn right, you should be scared of me
Who is in control?


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 12, 2020)

Shawty's like a melody in my head
That I can't keep out
Got me singin' like
Na na na na everyday
It's like my ipod stuck on replay, replay-ay-ay-ay


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 13, 2020)

The house was awake 
The shadows and monsters 
The hallways they echoed and groaned

I sat alone
In bed till the morning 
I'm crying
_"they're coming for me"_
and I couldn't stand 
The person inside me 
I turned all the mirrors around


----------



## milktae (Aug 14, 2020)

Do you want, do you want what we got?
It’s the way that we make, make it hot
And we come, coming ready or not

we go straight to the top!
we go 100!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 14, 2020)

*you never see it comminnngg 
the persona song counts.*


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

hung pictures of patron saints up on my wall, 
to remind me that I am a fool.
Tell me where I came from, what I will always be
Just a spoiled little kid, who went to catholic school

When I am dead I won’t join their ranks,
Cause they are both holy and free.
and I’m in Ohio, satanic and chained up,
And until the end, that’s how it’ll be.

I said, ‘make me love myself, so that I might love you.’
Don’t make me a liar, cause I swear to god,
When I said it
I thought it was true.

Saint Calvin told me not to worry about you,
But he’s got his own things to deal with.
There’s really just one thing that we have in common;
Neither of us will be missed.

A saint bernard sits at the 
TOP OF THE DRIVEWAY,
YOU ALWAYS SAID HOW YOU LOVE DOGS.
I DONT KNOW IF I COUNT,
BUT IM TRYIN’ MY BEST.

WHEN IM HOWLIN’ AND BARKIN’. THESE SONGS.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

He's Perry!
Perry the Platypus!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> He's Perry!
> Perry the Platypus!


*Doo-bee-doo-bee-DOO-bah
Doo-bee-doo-bee-DOO-bah*


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2020)

Tearing up the city with a little funky song light it up like dynamitee
it should’ve been funky sauce  btw this song isn’t out yet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

baby babe, you are my baby babe


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

Bang, bang, maxwell's silver hammer came down on her head, bang, bang, maxwell's silver hammer made sure she was dead 

PLEASE ping me if you get that so i can reward you with tbt cuz ur awesome lol


----------



## Neb (Aug 26, 2020)

_dame da ne
dame yo dame na no yo
anta ga suki de suki sugite
dore dake tsuyoi osake de mo
yugamanai omoide ga
baka mitai_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

They say, "stay in your lane, boy, lane, boy"
But we go where we want to
They think this thing is a highway, highway
But will they be alive tomorrow?


----------



## milktae (Aug 26, 2020)

bon bon chocolate go up to the sky


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 26, 2020)

Yami wo azamuite setsuna wo kawashie
Yaiba surinuke yatsura no suki wo tsuke
Tsuranuita omoi ga mirai wo hiraku
Like a bloody storm, atsuku like a bloody stone
Ketsumyaku ni kizamareta innen ni
Ukiagaru kienai hokori no kizuna nigirishimete


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 27, 2020)

*insert title here*
IQ of 3, but you can leave it to me~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm sour candy 
So sweet than I get a little angry 

Yeah

Sour candy 

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## milktae (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey, kids!
Spelling is fun!
Girl, there ain't no I in "team"
But you know there is a "me"
Strike the band up, one, two, three
I promise that you'll never find another like me


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

That's right ive heard the story over and over again
Gee it's swell to finally meet her other friends~
That's right I've heard the story, don't really like how it ends
Gee its swell to finally meet her other friends~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 29, 2020)

A long, long, time ago 

I had my own little show 
Was a beautiful 
Lovable 
Angel

But he took the spotlight, shining so bright, 
Left me to fade away...

But honey, now the turn is, miiiiiiiiiine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Love doesn't discriminate
Between the sinners and the saints
It takes and it takes and it takes


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 29, 2020)

_You can spend your whole life building
Something from nothin'
One storm can come and blow it all away
Build it anyway_


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 29, 2020)

hello darkness my old frienddd


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2020)

_You can toil your way through humorless days,
and curse the unwavering present,
but words that simply hang in the air,
are not enough to save you...

—Fire Force ending 1, Veil_


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 6, 2020)

FIGHTING GOOOLD
Jibun no michi wo shinjita mono dake ga
Itsuka kagayakeru inochi no kagiri
Kami ni mo sakarai tatakai tsuzukeru
Fukutsu no tamashiitachi yo
FIGHTING GOOOLD~

my typical random op


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

It's in my head 
Darling I hope 
That you'll be there 
When I need you the most 
So 
Don't let me 
Don't let me 
Don't let me down


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 6, 2020)

_I like to make myself believe
That planet earth turns, slowly
It's hard to say that i'd rather stay awake when i'm asleep
'Cause everything is never as it seems

Leave my door open, just a crack (please take me away from here)
'Cause I feel like such an insomniac (please take me away from here)
Why do I tire of counting sheep (please take me away from here)
When I'm far too tired to fall asleep_

Fireflies by Owl City


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2020)

thats the way they all became the brady bunch


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 10, 2020)

Take a break
Run away with us for the summer, let's go upstate 
There's a lake I know
In a nearby park


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

I thought that i was dreaming, when you said you loved me


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

Gotta turn the world into your dance floor
Determinate, determinate


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 11, 2020)

_What have I become
My sweetest friend?
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end

And you could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

If I could start again
A million miles away
I will keep myself
I would find a way_


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2020)

Lift up the receiver I’ll make you a believer


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 12, 2020)

_Its all for reeaaallllllll
I'm telling you just how I fee-eel

So, wake up the members of my nation
It's your time to be
There's no chance unless you take one
And the time to see the brighter side of every situation
Some things are meant to be so
Gimme your best and leave the rest to me

Leave it all to me (leave it all to me)
Leave it all to me-ee
Just leave it all to me_

Leave it all to me (iCarly theme)


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

_Let me hear you make decisions
Without your television
Let me hear you speaking just for me_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

So bye bye Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry 
And them good ol' boys were drinking whiskey and rye
Singin' this'll be the day that I die, this'll be the day that I die

Now for ten years we've been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rolling stone
But that's not how it used to be


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

I wrote a little song for ya 
It go like
Do re mi fa so f***in' done with you girl
So f***in' done with all the games you play
I ain't no tic-tac-toe
Send the X's and O's on another note 
I'm do re mi fa so f***in' done with you girl
So send the X's and O's on another note 
I'm ghost

Do re mi by blackbear


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 12, 2020)

_There's no way I can make it without you
Do it without you
Be here without you
It's no fun when you're doing it solo
With you it's like whoa
Yeah and I know
I, own this dream
Cause I've got you with me
There's no way I can make it without you
Do it without you
Be here without you_

Can't Do It Without You (Austin & Ally theme) by Ross Lynch


----------



## milktae (Sep 12, 2020)

Got me feeling like
Pop rocks, strawberry, bubble gum

the English part lmao
- candy baekhyun


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

_Everything counts in large amounts._


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2020)

We'll be okay.


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh, oh I got breaking news
And it's not about you oh, oh
Oh, oh I've been breaking hearts too
And I learned it all from you oh, oh

I got my thigh highs on feel like Wonder Woman 
That's when you want all in but i'm not your woman 
When my lipstick pops and I feel like Monroe
That's when you want me most oh, oh

I'm all out of salt
I'm not gonna cry 
Won't give you what you want 
'Cause I look way too good tonight 
I'm all out of salt 
Tears are running dry
Won't give you what you want 
'Cause I look way too good tonight 

 
I'm all out of salt 
 
I'm all out of salt 

Salt by Ava Max


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 13, 2020)

_People are people so why should it be
You and I should get along so awfully?_


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Thought you were the one for me
That's why I give you everything 
Held you close by the stormy seas
Oh you meant the world to me 

I used to kiss your head when you cried at me
Hold your hand while the pain is all around 
Keep you warmed by the roaring sea
Oh you meant the world to me

Everything by Diamond Eyes


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 13, 2020)

_I dream a hundred dreams a minute_
_And deep inside what I construct
So there's no use, don't even bother
Tonight is not the night for us
I have a million shapes a decade
I'm pass the point of no return
So don't even call, don't even bother
Cause I can make your mind concern 

I'm running faster than before
Beats and tunes and lovers
Can not hold me back no more
I work alone_
_Is this all I'll ever know? _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2020)

_If there's a wrong way to do it
A wrong way to play it
Nobody does it like me

If there's a wrong way to do it
A right way to screw it up
Nobody does it like me

_


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

_Here is a plea
From my heart to you
Nobody knows me
As well as you do
You know how hard it is for me
To shake the disease
That takes hold of my tongue
In situations like these

Understand me_


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 14, 2020)

_Please wrap your drunken arms around me
And I'll let you call me yours tonight
'Cause slightly broken's just what I need_
_And if you give me what I want, then I'll give you what you like_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 16, 2020)

I dunno what I was thinking 
Leaving my child behind 
Now I suffer the curse 
And now I am blind 
With all this anger, guilt, and sadness
coming to haunt me forever
I can't wait for the cliff cleef at the end of the river 

Is this revenge I'm seeking?
Or seeking someone to avenge me?
Stuck in my own paradox 
I want to set myself free

Maybe I should chase and find 
Before they'll try to stop it
It won't be long before ill become a puppet


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 17, 2020)

Yooo listen up, here's the story about a little guy that lives in a blue world..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2020)

_Fox on the run
You screamed and everybody comes a running
Take a run and hide yourself away
Foxy on the run_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 19, 2020)

It's
my 
First 
Night 
out with you 

treat 
me right 
and 
buy me shoes


----------



## milktae (Sep 20, 2020)

Da da da da da da da da da da
Da da da da

dolphin- oh my girl 
but the soobin fancam
get this off my fyp pls


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Aey oh, let's go
Shoot 'em in the back now
What they want? I don't know
They're all reaved up and ready to go


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 20, 2020)

I am a question to the world,
not an answer to be Heard,
or a moment that's held in your arms

and what do you think you'd ever say
I won't listen anyway
you don't know me
and I'll never be what you want me to be

and what do you think you'd understand?
I'm a boy no, I'm a man!
You can't take me and throw me away

And how can you learn what's never shown?
Yeah you stand here on your own
They don't know me,
Cause I'm not here

And I want a moment to be real!
Wanna touch things I don't feel!
We want to hold on and feel I belong.

And how can the world want me to change?
They're the ones that stay the same!
They don't know me,
Cause I'm not here

And you see the things they never see,
All you wanted I could be
Now you know me and I'm not afraid.
And I wanna tell you who I am,
Can you help me be a man?

They can't break me
As long as I know who I am!
They can't see me
But I'm still here

They can't tell me who to be
Cause I'm not what they see

Yeah, the world is still sleeping
While I keep on dreaming for me
And their words are just whispers and lies,
That I'll never believe!

And I want a moment to be real
Wanna touch things I don't feel
We want to hold on and feel I belong.

And how can they say I never change?
They're the ones that stay the same!
I'm the one now
Cause I'm still here

I'm the one
Cause I'm still here
I'm still here
I'm still here
I'm still here


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 20, 2020)

aaaAAAAAAA
aaaAAAAAAA

WE COME FROM THE LAND OF THE ICE AND SNOW FROM THE MIDNIGHT SUN WHERE THE HOT SPRINGS FLOW


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2020)

save your love through loneliness, save your love through sorrow


----------



## milktae (Sep 23, 2020)

bingeul bingeul round what comes around 

help this has been in my head since my 1st period


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 23, 2020)

Often I am upset
That I cannot fall in love but I guess
This avoids the stress of falling out of it

Are you tired of me yet?
I'm a little sick right now but I swear
When I'm ready I will fly us out of here

I'll cut my hair
To make you stare

I'll hide my chest and I'll
Figure out a way to get us out of here

Turn off your porcelain face
I can't really think right now and this place

There's too many colours
Enough to drive all of us insane

Are you dead?
Sometimes I think I'm dead
'Cause I can feel ghosts and ghouls wrapping my head
But I don't wanna fall asleep just yet

My eyes went dark
I don't know where
My pupils are but I'll
Figure out a way to get us out of here

Get a load of this monster
He doesn't know how to communicate
His mind is in a different place
Will everybody please give him a little bit of space?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 23, 2020)

For the candles in the darkness
Burning up the sorrow
There's no end to sadness
We didn't learn
For the broken hearted people
Diamonds now surround us
So out of our mind
Leave the past behind


----------



## Zane (Sep 24, 2020)

everybody says she’s lookin good 
and the lady knows it’s understood 
strutter !!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2020)

tell me doctor, where are we going this time?
is this the 50s? or 1999?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 24, 2020)

Why do serious?
Get your crayon
Get your crayon
Get your cray-
Get your crayon
Get your crayon
Get your crayon
Get your cray-
Get your cray-
Why so serious?
Come on girls
Come on boys
Come on come on
Get your crayon crayon

Crayon by G-Dragon, 2012


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 24, 2020)

It's your birthday today! (Today!)
Everyone ____ say hooray! (Hooray!)
There's a cat licking your birthday cake,
It's your birthday today!

The "____" means I forgot the lyrics ^^'


----------



## milktae (Sep 26, 2020)

Tryna chase that feeling, replace bad feelings
With days wrapped up in the moments like this (Hey)
Tryna chase that feeling, erase those ceilings
Inside I'm reeling from moments like this with you, ooh
With you, ooh (Hey, hey)
With you, ooh
With you, ooh

~ With You SuperM 

this song makes me so happy lmao


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 26, 2020)

_Well I never thought that it'd be so simple but
I found a way, I found a way
And I always thought that it'd be too crazy but
I found a way, I found a way

If you open up your mind
(See what's inside)

It's gonna take some time to realign
But if you look inside, I'm sure you'll find
Over your shoulder you know that I told you
I'll always be pickin' you up when you're down
So just turn around_

Found a Way - Drake Bell
it only took me 14 years to realize that "realign" wasn't "realize"


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 27, 2020)

I just did a bad thing
I regret the thing I did
And you're wondering what it is
Tell you what I did
I did a bad thing

I'm having a bad day
It's turning into a bad year
All the things I'm supposed to do
And the places I'm supposed to go
Are canceled

Hey, what's the name of this game?
How do you play it?
And how long does it take?
How many times is the game going to change?

Hey, help me out of this place
Out into the real world
Where maybe things can go my way
Oh, everything goes my way
Oh, everyone knows my name

Having a bad dream
I wonder what this bad dream means
I wonder if I'm sad
I wonder if I'm glad

If I'm just having a sad, glad dream
It's a sad, bad, and mad, glad dream
And I won't get mad about the dream
If you promise to believe in me
It's a sad, bad and mad, glad scheme
It's the best scheme I have
And that's bad enough for me

And I won't get sad if you don't
see how mad, glad my schemes can be

Just did a bad thing
I've ruined everything
And I've let the things I ruined ruin me

Hey, what's the name of this game?
How do you play it?
And how long should it take? (a-oh)
How many times is the game supposed to change? (uh)

Hey, get me out of this place
Out into the real world
Where maybe things can go my way
Oh, everything goes my way
Oh, everything goes astray

Just did a strange thing
Now everything's pink


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 27, 2020)

_We get these pills to swallow
How they stick
In your throat
Tastes like gold_


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2020)

Jolene. Jolene. Jolene. JOLEEEEEEEENE. I’m begging of you please don’t take my man.

ok, but real talk though: if Dolly’s man can be so easily stolen by another woman, then the problem isn’t Jolene. It’s the man. Get a man who deserves you, Dolly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2020)

DAME DA NE
DAME YO
DAME NANO YO

ANTA GA
SUKI DE
SUKI SUGITE


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 27, 2020)

God damn it, gonna snap, (Oh-oh) Leonard Nimoy

Call me back (Call me back)
I try to call you every day
I'm rehearsing what to say when the truth comes out (Of my very own mouth)
I've been working on a unified theory
If I make it through tonight everybody's gonna hear me out

'Cause I'm the right one
On my touch-tone, touch-tone telephone
I'm the only one
On your A.M., A.M. radio

Oh, I'm crying now,
authentic tears
They flow out of me when I think about you

'Cause you're the only person in the world who'd understand
'Cause you're the only person in the world who'd understand the meaning of this
Oh My God
I try and I try and I try
to make you listen to me

I try to call you every day
I'm rehearsing what to say when the truth comes out (Of my very own mouth)
I've been working on a unified theory
If I make it through tonight everybody's gonna hear me out

'Cause I'm the right one
On my touch-tone, touch-tone telephone
I'm the only one, hey!
On your A.M., A.M. radio

Don't hang up yet, I'm not done
I'm an expert, I'm the one
The one who was right all along
Better to be laughed at than wrong
I'm an expert in my field
UFOlogy, yes, it's all real
Ancient aliens, it's all true
I'm an expert just like you

And like you, I'm a genius before my time
Disbelieving, that's the real crime
Pretty soon they'll discover me
in the Super-Sargasso Sea

I try to call you every day
What can I say when the truth comes out? (Of my very own mouth)
I've been working on a unified theory
If I make it through tonight everybody's gonna hear me out
(Now, now, now)

'Cause I'm the right one
On my touch-tone, touch-tone telephone
I'm the only one
On your A.M., A.M. radio


----------



## milktae (Sep 29, 2020)

hoodie  hoodie  negan  shim  toga  ji  boogie  booguie  jepon  kogo  dance  groovy  goovy 

mixtape #5 stray kids
don’t mind me copying something I commented on TikTok 🕴also the emojis lmao


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

_Bow chicka bow wow
That's what my baby says
Mow mow mow
And my heart starts pumpin'
Chicka chicka choo wa
Never gonna stop
Gitchee gitchee goo means that I love you_

Gitchee Gitchee Goo - Phineas and the Ferbtones (Phineas and Ferb OST)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 29, 2020)

cause im just a teenage dirtbag baaaaaby!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2020)

_And we're living here in Allentown~_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 30, 2020)

_Alright, I went to the drive-in and what did I see?
A hundred little betties all staring at me!
I was cruising, for some lovin'!
I got these two wheels and an open road
Just pop that clutch, I'm ready to go!

Don't stop, stop the music!
We ride fast like a bullet
We do anything we want, anytime we want
Oh yeah, oh yeah!
We just ride, ride, ride all day!
We're not gonna live any other way
Oh no, we're not gonna live any other way, oh!_

Cruisin' for a Bruisin' - Jason Evigan, Ross Lynch, Grace Phipps (from Teen Beach Movie)

I blame the kids who work the music that plays during lunch to get this, Determinate, and Take a Hint stuck in my head but that's okay because they're all such good songs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

Somebody shine a light
I'm frozen by the fear in me
Somebody make me feel alive 
and SHATTER ME 
So cut me from the line,
Dizzy, spinning endlessly


----------



## milktae (Oct 5, 2020)

Left and right
Left and right
Left and right
Rip it rip it

Left and right
Left and right
Left and right
Rip it rip it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 5, 2020)

baby you light up my world like nobody else
the way that you flip your hair gets me overwhelmed
but when you smile at the ground it aint hard to tell
you don't know oh oh
YOU DON'T KNOW YOUR BEAUTIFUL

IF ONLY YOU SAW WHAT I COULD SEE
YOU'LL UNDERSTAND WHY I WANT YOU SO DESPRATELY
RIGHT NOW I'M LOOKIN AT YOU AND I CAN'T BELIEVE
YOU DON'T KNOW OH OH
YOU DON'T KNOW YOUR BEAUTIFUL OH OH
THAT'S WHAT MAKES YOU BEAUTIFULLL

What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction
not sure how this got stuck in my head but oh well it's a good and catchy song


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2020)

YOU GIVE LOVE A BAD NAME 

//shreds guitar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

If only the clockwork could speak
Then I wouldn't be so alone


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2020)

It's the invisible things that I, that I love the most
It's the way that I feel when I, when I hold you close
'Cause everything that was, oh, it comes and goes
It's the invisible things that I, that I love the most
So let me hold you close


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

wake me up 
(WAKE ME UP INSIDE)
lmao sorry


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 8, 2020)

_Never Again_


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2020)

_I spilled a seed and lost sight of it,
I’ll find it using the color it’s dyed in and watch it grow,
It immediately returned to the palm of my hand,
But it’s still too light and too frail to reach for the skies,
The world coldly drains away all the heat,
The bright sunshine just isn’t enough,
The memories are closing off what lies ahead,
Shake off their warmth and set off into the distance,
If I let it wither, it’d be over just like that,
But my hope just doesn’t fade away..._
 

_-Mob Psycho 100 II - Ending - Memosepia_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

We were playing in the sand
And you found a little band
You told me you fell in love with it
Hadn't gone as I planned


----------



## Xeleron (Oct 9, 2020)

Mmm, fend off the enemy
Sing out the jubilee
With all the fire we can breathe

We're singin' all day
And you can't tame it
High tide, low tide, you know
Night time, mornin' time, and
We're goin' strong

Headed up, down the river
Oh, Lord, I feel the reveling
I feel a change on the rise


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 10, 2020)

_Hello? (Hello? Hello? Hello?)
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me
Is there anyone home?
Come on now
I hear you're feeling down
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again_
Relax
_I'll need some information first
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am
I have become comfortably numb

I have become comfortably numb

Okay (okay, okay, okay)
Just a little pinprick
There'll be no more, ah
But you may feel a little sick
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go
There is no pain you are receding

A distant ship, smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown
The dream is gone

I have become comfortably numb_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

pretty woman, walking down the street
pretty woman, the kind i like to meet


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2020)

_I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 17, 2020)

_All my ladies listen up 

If that boy ain't giving up 

lick your lips and

swing your hips 

girl all you gotta say is-

My name is No
My sign is No
My number is No 
You need to let it go 
Need to let it go 

nah to the ah 
to the
No No No_

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020

~
_My friends don't walk
They run 
Skinny dip in rabbitholes for fun 
Popping Popping 
Balloons with guns
Getting high off helium 
We paint white roses red
each shade from 
a different person's head 
This dream
Dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby I'm mad
the craziest friend
That you've ever had
You think I'm psycho 
You think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist
Something is wrong
Over the bend
Entirely bonkers
You like me best 
When I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret- I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy?
The best people are._


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2020)

_I WANT YOUR SOUL_


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2020)

_I’ll show you a flame that is hot enough to scorch ashes,
I’ll just spark again~

—Fire Force opening 3, Spark Again by Aimer_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2020)

_DANCING ON GLAAAAAAASSS_


----------



## milktae (Oct 19, 2020)

Been a bad girl, I know I am
And I'm so hot I need a fan
I don't want a boy I need a man
Click-clack botta bing, botta boom

(Insert Korean i don’t know )

-boombayah blackpink


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 19, 2020)

sweeet hommeee allabamaaa


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2020)

YOU REALLY GOT ME

YOU REALLY GOT ME-


----------



## Up2Down2LeftRightBA (Oct 20, 2020)

_Are we gonna have a problem?!
You got a bone to pick?!
You've come so far, why now-?
Are you pulling on my D|CK?!

I'd normally slap your face off,
and everyone here could watch!
But I'm feeling nice,
here's some advice,

LISTEN UP B|OTCH!

(epic instrumental part)

-Heather's the Musical, Off-Broadway._

I have been listening to this song to the point where I consider it an unhealthy amount-


----------



## milktae (Oct 20, 2020)

My breath's gettin' short and I'm unsteady
Wellin' up in tears as I lay upon your belly
Telling you I'm fine
I don't really need nobody
But you say through a sigh
That I said that lie already

I just needed company now
Yeah, I just needed someone around
Yeah, I don't care what song that we play
Or mess that we make
Just company now
Comfort crowd
Comfort crowd

~ Comfort Crowd, Conan Gray


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2020)

LOSS OF CONTROL LOSS OF CONTROL 

LOSS OF CONTROOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 20, 2020)

I’m so exciIiIiIted
I just can’t HiIiIiIiIde it!

I’m about to lose control and I think I like it!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2020)

_I LIVE MY LIFE LIKE THERE'S

NO TOMOOOORROOOOOOW_


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 23, 2020)

This old man I used to be
Spins around, around, around the tree
Silver baby come to me
I'll only hurt you in my dreams 

(what is this freaking song about???)


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 23, 2020)

There's a part of myself I'm missing
Know I got a lot to learn
When I lie to myself, I listen
Tell me things I don't deserve

But the mirror shows a different face
And I've grown to look the other way
Telling myself it's only the start
Baby, look what you've done

You, ooh, made me this way
Who, ooh, gave you the say?
When I find the place that my heart's in
I'll finish the things that you started
You, ooh, made me this way


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2020)

_You think you're really cookin' baby
You better find yourself a friend, a friend 
Ain't talkin' 'bout love
My love is rotten to the core 
Ain't talkin' 'bout love 
Just like I told you before, before_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2020)

I'M THE ONE THE ONE YOU LOVE 
COME ON BABY SHOW YOUR LOVE
HEEEEEY
GIVE IT TO MEEE


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2020)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2020)

Zane said:


> I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS



I WANT YOU TO SHOW MEEEE


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 30, 2020)

You're toxic I'm slippin under


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 30, 2020)

_Everything's so blurry and everyone's so fake
And everybody's empty and everything is so messed up
Pre-occupied without you I cannot live at all
My whole world surrounds you I stumble then I crawl

You could be my someone you could be my scene
You know that I'll protect you from all of the obscene
I wonder what you're doing imagine where you are
There's oceans in between us but that's not very far

Can you take it all away?
Can you take it all away?
Well you shoved it in my face
This pain you gave to me
Can you take it all away?
Can you take it all away?
Well you shoved it my face

Everyone is changing there's no one left that's real
To make up your own ending and let me know just how you feel
'Cause I am lost without you I cannot live at all
My whole world surrounds you I stumble then I crawl

You could be my someone you could be my scene
You know that I'll protect you from all of the obscene
I wonder what you're doing imagine where you are
There's oceans in between us but that's not very far

Can you take it all away?
Can you take it all away?
Well you shoved it in my face
This pain you gave to me
Can you take it all away?
Can you take it all away?
Well you shoved it my face
Explain again to me

Nobody told me what you thought
Nobody told me what to say
Everyone showed you where to turn
Told you when to runaway
Nobody told you where to hide
Nobody told you what to say
Everyone showed you where to turn
Showed you when to runaway

Can you take it all away?
Can you take it all away?
Well you shoved it in my face
Explain again to me
Can you take it all away?
Can you take it all away?
Well you shoved it my face
Explain again to me
Explain again to me
Explain again to me_


----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2020)

Cuz it's you
You're the one that I want
You
Everything that I want
Blue

blue hour txt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm feeling devious
You're looking glamorous
Let's get mischievous
And polyamorous
Wine and women and wonderful vices
Welcome to the cult of Dionysus


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2020)

_I'll wait 'till your love comes down
I'm coming straight for your heart_


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 1, 2020)

_I was walking to the kitchen for some Golden Grahams, when I accidentally stepped into an alternate dimension, and soon I was abducted by some aliens from space who kinda looked like Jamie Farr!

They sucked out my internal organs and they took some Polaroids and said I was a darn good sport! And as a way of saying thank you, they offered to transport me back to any point in history that I would care to go!

And so I had them send me back to last Thursday night so I could pay my phone bill on time - just then the floating, disembodied head of Colonel Sanders started yelling
EVERYTHING YOU KNOW IS WRONG!
BLACK IS WHITE UP IS DOWN AND SHORT IS LONG! AND EVERYTHING YOU USED TO THINK WAS SO IMPORTANT DOESNT REALLY MATTER ANYMORE..._


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 2, 2020)

_Madison is grappling with the fact that not every issue can be settled by committee 
MEANWHILE
congress is fighting over where to put the capital 
AHSHSHDYSYSHSXYYXJSBA
It isn’t pretty 
Jefferson approaches with a dinner invite
Madison responds with Virginian insight
Maybe we can solve one problem with another
And win a victory for the southerners in other words 
Ho ho, a quid pro quo
Wouldn’t you like to work a little closer to home? 
I suppose I would
Well I propose the Potomac 
If you’ll provide him his votes 
Well we’ll see how it goes, let’s go 
NO! One else was in the room where it happened..._


----------



## milktae (Nov 3, 2020)

ooh baby turn off the lights your gonna make my body fly
ooh baby don’t you cry

-that one TikTok song (photo ID I think)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 4, 2020)

_I am the son
And the heir
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and heir
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth
 How can you say
I go about things the wrong way?
I am human and I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does

I am the son
And the heir
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and heir
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth
 How can you say
I go about things the wrong way?
I am human and I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does

There's a club if you'd like to go
You could meet somebody who really loves you
So you go and you stand on your own
And you leave on your own
And you go home and you cry
And you want to die

When you say it's gonna happen "now"
When exactly do you mean?
See I've already waited too long
And all my hope is gone

You shut your mouth
 How can you say
I go about things the wrong way?
I am human and I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does_


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2020)

_I’ll build again and I'll send you a letter
Self-addressed so you know
Exactly where to go
Please don’t reply, just arrive
With the future in your eyes I adore
Show me what they're for_

Inevitable by Scissor Sisters.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)

_I ran fast till I fell,
Guarding all the wounds I’ve been dealt,
The world has lied in wait for a time like now... 

-Jujutsu Kaisen OP, Kaikai Kitan_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2020)

_If you love somebody, 
Set them free.
Free free, set them free_


----------



## Jessi (Nov 11, 2020)

_'Cause it's witchcraft
Wicked witchcraft
And although I know it's strictly taboo

When you arouse the need in me
My heart says: yes, indeed in me
Proceed with what your leading me to

It's such an ancient pitch
But one that I never switch
There ain't no nicer witch than you_


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 12, 2020)

Themboification poison your mind and body, I'm asbestos
If you see somebody with dyed hair
Who smells like weed and does not care
And they listen to snare that’s how you know
That they infected with that
New world order, no more gods, only SOPHIE
Y'all know God is trans, so let's pray to her and stream Trophy
Tonight lets do **** that gets us in cringe comps
Make some new behaviors that straight people will infringe on 

ive been partying to this all day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2020)

I wanna be where the lights are shining on meeeeee

LIKE A RHINESTONE COWBOY
RIDING OUT ON A HORSE IN A STAR-SPANGLED RODEOOOO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2020)

I hold my life out in front of me, dreams of who I want to be
I'm seeing every empty page
I find that everything I am is everything I should be
I don't need to run away

I don't need to run away
I don't need to run away

Something's working, heart is turning
Vision's clear, and still I'm learning
That what I am, what I am, what I am, what I am
Is something more than I can plan

Go, tell me now!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 15, 2020)

Peter Parker was pitiful
Couldn't have been any shyer
Mary Jane still wouldn't notice him
Even if his hair was on fire
But then one day he went to that science lab
That mutated spider came down
Oh, and now Peter crawls over everyone's walls
And he's swingin' all over town
La li la, li de da
La la, li le la da dumb
Sling us a web, you're the Spider-Man
Sling us a web tonight
'Cause we're all in the mood for a hero now
And there's evil doers to fight
Now Harry the rich kid's a friend of his
Who horns in on Mary Jane
But to his great surprise it seems she prefers guys
Who can kiss upside down in the rain
"With great power comes great responsibility"
That's the catch phrase of old Uncle Ben
If you missed it, don't worry, they'll say the line
Again and again and again
Oh, la la la, di de da
La la, di di da da dom
Now Norman's a billionare scientist
Who never had time for his son
But then something went screw and before you knew he
Was trying to kill everyone
And he's ridin' around on that glider thing
And he's throwin' that weird pumpkin bomb
Yes, he's wearin' that dumb Power Rangers mask
But he's scarier without it on
Sling us a web, you're the Spider-Man
Sling us a web tonight
'Cause you're brave and you're strong and so limber now
But where'd you come up with those tights?
It's a pretty sad day at the funeral
Norman Osborn has bitten the dust
And I heard Harry's said he wants Spider-Man dead
Aw, but his buddy Pete he can trust
Oh, and M.J. is all hot for Peter now
Aw, but Peter, he just shuts her down
Mary Jane, don't you cry, you can give it a try
Again when the sequal comes 'round
Oh, la la la, di de da
La la, di di da da dumb
Sling us a web, you're the Spider-Man
Sling us a web tonight
'Cause we all sure could use us a hero now
And we think that you'll do all right


----------



## Jessi (Nov 15, 2020)

I know that you say I get mean when I'm drinking, but
Then again sometimes I get really sweet, so
What does it mean if I tell you to go **** yourself
Or if I say that you're beautiful to me

It's affection, always
Ooh; you gonna see it someday
My attention for you
Even if it's not what you need

Sometimes we talk all night long, we don't shut up
And when it's late we'll say we're still wide awake so
We love to talk about how you'll come up to visit me
And we'll rent a car and we'll drive upstate

It's affection, always
Ooh; you gonna see it someday
My attention's on you
Even if it's not what you need

I think of you, I want you too
I'd fall for you
I think of you, I want you too
I'd fall for you
I think of you, I want you too
I'd fall for you
I think of you, I want you too
I'd fall for you

It's affection, always
It's affection, always


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey, brother, what you thinking?
Leave that old record spinning
You feel the rhythm, going
(They call it lonely digging)
Let's end your time to lay low
Your knees a-bending, so
It's time to get up and let go
(You're gonna come undone)

Hey, mama, how's it going?
Can't see your body moving
Don't leave the party dying
(They call it lonely digging)
Your booty shaking, you know
Your head has no right to say no
Tonight it's "ready, set, go"

Baby can you move it round the rhythm
So we can get with 'em,
To the ground and get us a rock and roll round
Just a downtown body body coming with a super-hottie
Let's go, yes, no, hell no
Baby can you move it round the rhythm
Cause you know we're living in the fast lane, speed up
It ain't no game, just turn up all the beams when I come up on the scene

Hey, brother, what you thinking?
That good ol' sound is ringing
They don't know what they're missing
(They call it lonely digging)
Let's end your time to lay low
Your knees a-bending, so
It's time to get up and let go

Hey, brother, nice and steady
Put down your drink, you ready
It's hard when things get messy
(They call it lonely digging)
Your booty shaking, you know
Your head has no right to say no
Tonight it's "ready, set, go"

Baby can you move it round the rhythm
So we can get with 'em
To the ground and get us a rock and roll round
Just a downtown body body coming with a super-hottie
Let's go, yes, no, hell no
Baby can you move it round the rhythm
Cause you know we're living in the fast lane, speed up
It ain't no game, just turn up all the beams when I come up on the scene

Baby can you move it round the rhythm
So we can get with 'em
To the ground and get us a rock and roll round
Just a downtown body body coming with a super-hottie
Let's go, yes, no, hell no
Baby can you move it round the rhythm
Cause you know we're living in the fast lane, speed up
It ain't no game, just turn up all the beams when I come up on the scene


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 16, 2020)

Fake youth
Scooby Doo
Push pops on the corner of the roof
Fruit Loops
Super food
Chat **** but where's the real you?

Never seen The Price Is Right
I'm a liar, I've been on that **** since '99
You make me like a clown
Clap clap, you're a clever, clever cookie now


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 18, 2020)

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dared
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools, " said I, "You do not know
Silence, like a cancer, grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed in the wells, of silence


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

i'll be grazing by your window
please don't pat me on the head
just want to find out what you're nice to me for~
when i look up, don't think i don't know bout all the scabs you dread
it's hard to stomach the gore

i know you don't have the patience 
to peel them off no more

in a jar where you fed me
all i could do was lick your hand
in a jar, the scars are plain to see
i hope somehow you'll know i understand

i'll be grazing by your window
please don't pat me on the head
i just want to find out what you're nice to me for


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 18, 2020)

You've had too much of the digital love
You want everything live, you want things you can touch
Make it feel like like a movie you saw in your youth
Make it feel like that song that just unopened you
You were ten years old holding hands in the classroom
He had a gun on the first day of highschool
You want something bizarre, old conceptual cars
You want girls dressed in drag, you want boys with guitars

Pulling down backstreets deep in your head
Slipping through dreamland like a tourist
Pulling down backstreets deep in your head
Slipping through dreamland like a tourist


----------



## milktae (Nov 18, 2020)

My breath's gettin' short and I'm unsteady
Wellin' up in tears as I lay upon your belly
Telling you I'm fine
I don't really need nobody
But you say through a sigh
That I said that lie already

I just needed company now
Yeah, I just needed someone around
Yeah, I don't care what song that we play
Or mess that we make
Just company now
Comfort crowd
Comfort crowd


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 19, 2020)

And and I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you only hold me tight
We'll be holding on
And I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And and I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And we'll only be making it right
'Cause we'll never be wrong
Together we can take it to the end of the line
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time (all of the time)
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time (all of the time)
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks
I really need you tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Once upon a time
I was falling in love
But now I'm only falling apart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 19, 2020)

I've been sleeping in a cardboard box
Spending every dollar at the liquor shop
And even though I know I haven't got a lot
I'll try to give you love until the day you drop
I've been training like a Pavlov dog
Send my independence out to take a hike
All you got to do is activate my bell
And I'll fetch you anything you like

Going once
Going twice
Every man here has a price
Over where
Over there
Sold to not a single lady in here

I've been here like a thousand times
Dated every woman in the atmosphere
I've been to every continent
Broken all the hearts in every hemisphere
And if I'm not the type of guy you like to circumvent
Just remember not to love me when I disappear

I graduated at the top
I like to take advantage of the bourgeoisie
So if you have a fantasy of being a queen
Maybe you should blow a couple bucks on me

Going once
Going twice
Won't these gentlemen suffice?
Any here
Any there
Any motions anywhere
Going twice
Going thrice
Guess this means we'll go four times a lady

I promise I'll be all you'll need
Ever need
You'll never have to shop around
(Don't shop around)
And I'll give you all you'll ever need
Ever need
Don't worry, I will never let you down
Let you down
Don't worry, I will never let you down

So many ladies
Are wanting for mates
And the prospects are good
But the date's never great
Over here
Over there
Over where
Anywhere
They're too busy
With winning
The bidding
To care and he's sold


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 19, 2020)

What the hell's going on
Can someone tell me please? 
Why I'm switching faster than the channels on TV
I'm black
then I'm white
No
Something isn't right!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 20, 2020)

I'll become what you like
This is what you've wanted
Right?
Sacrifice all I know
I will teach myself to let go

Copy that, Copycat
Copy that, Copycat

Say "Hello, what's up with you?"
I'm starting to talk like you do
Here we go
I'll be gone soon 
Day by day, everything has changed


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

_He's a phantom
Danny phantom
He's a phantom
Danny phantom, phantom
Yo, Danny Fenton he was just 14
When his parents built a very strange machine
Designed to view a world unseen
He's gonna catch 'em all 'cause he's Danny Phantom
When it didn't quite work, his folks, they just quit
Then Danny took a look inside of it
There was a great big flash, everything just changed
His molecules got all rearranged
Phantom, phantom, phantom
Gonna catch 'em all
Gonna catch 'em all
He's a phantom
When he first woke up he realized
He had snow white hair, and glowing green eyes
He could walk through walls, disappear, and fly!
He was much more unique than the other guys
It was then Danny knew what he had to do
He had to stop all the ghosts from coming through
He's here to fight for me and you!
He's gonna catch 'em all, 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all, 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all, 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all, 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all, 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all, 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all, 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all
Gonna catch 'em all

-Danny Phantom theme song_

This is the song that plays in my head when nothing else is in there.  X)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 20, 2020)

there's 104 days of summer vacation
and school comes along just to end it
so the annual problem
for our generation
is findin' a good way to spenddd ittt
like maybe-
buildin a rocket, or fightin' a mummy
or climbin up the eiffel tower
discovering somethin that doesn't exist (hey!)
or givin a monkey a shower
surfin tidal waves
creating nanobots
or locating frankensteins brain (it's over here!)
finding a dodo bird
painting a continent
or driving or sister insane (phineas!)
as you can see, there's a whole lotta stuff to do
before school starts this fall (c'mon perry!)
so stick with us, cause phineas and ferb are gonna do it alllll
so stick with us, cause phineas and ferb are gonna do it allllll
(mom, phineas and ferb are making a title sequence!)

ah, the lyrics of my childhood. it's really nostalgic for some reason even though i still watch it all the time


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2020)

Love, is a burning thing
and it makes a fiery ring


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 20, 2020)

We're Animani-
Totally insane-y...
Here's the show's namey!
An-i-man-i-acs! Those are the facts!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Only in my darkest moments can I see the light
I think I'm prone to getting blinded when it's bright
Well, this December, I'll remember
Want you to see it when I do
Ooh

God knows I do
Only in my darkest moments can I see the light
I think I'm prone to getting blinded when its bright
Well, this December, I'll remember
Want you to see it when I do
Ooh
God knows I do

I'm alright if you're alright
And I'm okay if you're okay
It's this state, in this state I'm living in
It's just a little bit
It's just a little bit lonely in this home its always
Colder on your own
My darling I
I let the seasons change my mind

Only in my darkest moments
I wanna see you with your head wide open
Empty on the ground, gone without a sound
Just another white elm growing at the end of town
Well, this December, I'll remember
Want you to see it when I do
Ooh
God knows I do

Well I'm alright if you're alright
And I'm okay if you're okay
It's this state, in this state I'm living in
It's just a little bit
It's just a little bit lonely in this home
It's always colder on your own
My darling I
I let the seasons change my mind

I'm alright if you're alright
I'm okay if you're okay
It's this state, in this state I'm living in
It's just a little bit
It's just a bit
Maybe this December I'll remember
Want you to see it when I do
God knows I do


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 21, 2020)

You get the limo out front (ooohahooh)
Hottest styles, every shoe, every color
Yeah, when you're famous it can be kinda fun
It's really you but no one ever discovers
Who would've thought that a girl like me
Would double as a super staaarrr (woooo)
You get the beeeesttt of both worldss
Chill it out, take it slow
Then you rock out the show
You get the bestttt of both worlldssss
Mix it all together
And you know you've got the best of both worlds
(hahahhaha)
-hannah montana theme

Pops into my brain randomly all the time. I remember when it was still airing and that's all my oldest sibling would talk about. (not complaining, because I too loved the show lol)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

I shut my eyes
You call but I just cut the line
I know your style
I know that you want one more night
And I'm backsliding
Into this just one more time

Too far from over you
Beams from your M2
Are blowing through my room
And now you
Lay down in my shoes
You dyed your hair blue
Oh, so much deja vu

And now
I can feel your love
Your temporary touch
It's a hit and run
You go back there when you're done
Don't you want some more
'Cause I can feel your love

That purple touch
Everyone who sees you falls in love
You eat us up
You live like you're on camera
You slide on top
A moon to all the juice in us

Too far from over you
Beams from your M2
Are blowing through my room
And now you
Lay down in my shoes
You dyed your hair blue
Oh, so much deja vu

And now
I can feel your love
Your temporary touch
It's a hit and run
You go back there when you're done
Don't you want some more
'Cause I can feel your love

Maybe in time
When we're both better at life
Daylight can open my eyes
And you'll still be by my side
But meanwhile
I've got my contact high
You've got your powdered lies
We've got these summertime nights
Night by night
I let you eat me alive
I want you to eat me alive
I want you to eat me alive

I can feel your love
Your temporary touch
It's a hit and run
You go back there when you're done
I can feel your love
Your temporary touch
It's a hit and run
You go back there when you're done
I can feel your love
Your temporary touch
It's a hit and run
You go back there when you're done
Don't you want some more
'Cause I can feel your love

I can feel your love
I can feel your love
I can feel your love
I can feel your love
I can feel your love


----------



## milktae (Nov 21, 2020)

You think it's my heart you’re holding
You still think you're all that i need, yeah yeah yeah
I know we're fire and ocean, yeah
You ain't got nothing on me

I don't need your love
If you're waiting for a comeback, hold on
I don't need your love
If you think i'm gonna come back. I won’t

I don’t need your love
Don't need it
Don’t need a, need it, no
Don't need it
I don't need your love
Don't need it
Don’t need a, need it, no
Don't need it

- don’t need your love (nct dream x hrvy)


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2020)

*Lyrics*
Breathing in the dark
Lying on its side
The ruins of the day
Painted with a scar
And the more I straighten out
The less it wants to try
The feelings start to rot
One wink at a time
Oh
Forgiving who you are
For what you stand to gain
Just know that if you hide
It doesn't go away
When you get out of bed
Don't end up stranded
Horrified with each stone
On the stage
My little dark age
Picking through the cards
Knowing what's nearby
The carvings on the face
Say they find it hard
And the engine's failed again
All limits of disguise
The humor's not the same
Coming from denial
Oh
I grieve in stereo
The stereo sounds strange
I know that if you hide
It doesn't go away
If you get out of bed
And find me standing all alone
Open-eyed
Burn the page
My little dark age
I grieve in stereo
The stereo sounds strange
You know that if it hides
It doesn't go away
If I get out of bed
You'll see me standing all alone
Horrified
On the stage
My little dark age
Giddy with delight
Seeing what's to come
The image of the dead
Dead ends in my mind
Policemen swear to god
Love's seeping from the guns
I know my friends and I
Would probably turn and run
If you get out of bed
Come find us heading for the bridge
Bring a stone
All the rage
My little dark age
I grieve in stereo
The stereo sounds strange
I know that if you hide
It doesn't go away
If you get out of bed
And find me standing all alone
Open-eyed
Burn the page
My little dark age
All alone
Open-eyed
Burn the page
My little dark age


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2020)

_Straight up
Now tell me, do you really wanna love me forever
(Oh, oh, oh)
Or am I caught in a hit-and-run? _


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

I've had enough of you
So time to be my puppet on a string 
I've had enough of you 
Oh DANCE my little muppet plaything!


----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)

I want you to come join me (Join me)
Swimmin' in the money like royalty
She said, "Baby, you don't have to spoil me"
She just want me to spoil her with loyalty

- make a wish english vers. nct u
this verse lives in my head rent free


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 27, 2020)

I'll show you what I'm made of
Rise to the occasion
Got fears, but I face them, oh-oh
And I'll show you what I'm made of
A heart full of fire
Looking at a fighter, oh-oh


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 27, 2020)

_I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be

- When In Rome, "The Promise"_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

Are you ready?
Oooh
I know you see me standing here
Do I look good my dear
Do I look good todayy (today, today)
Oo oo oooh i'm just another kind of girll
And you wanna see my worldd
So come and run awayy
Yeah, yeah
If you wanna play
Come and play todayy
Let's just get awayy
Yeah, I will make you see
All of the things that you can be
Believe in yourself
And follow mee
Yeah yeah yeahh

Zoey 101 theme


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

*TODOKETE*


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

Sometimes it's raisin' your voice
Sometimes it's makin' some noise
Sometimes it's provin' to the world it was wrong
Whenever you can't see the light
Whenever there's no end in sight
(Here we go) keep on, keep on movin' on
Keep on movin' on
Here comes a breakthrough, here comes a day
Here comes a moment that you gotta go for it so don't let it get away
It's all about breakthrough, just turn the page
'Cause everyday I'm getting closer, life is just a roller-coaster

breakthrough - lemonade mouth


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2020)

_Wild boys never lose it
Wild boys never chose this way_


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 29, 2020)

_"You're living in your own Private Idaho
Living in your own Private Idaho
Underground like a wild potato
Don't go on the patio
Beware of the pool
Blue bottomless pool
It leads you straight right through the gate
That opens on the pool

You're living in your own Private Idaho
You're living in your own Private Idaho"_

-Private Idaho, B52's


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't mind I don't mind if it's like that
I don't mind I don't mind I'll be right back
Seeya soon seeya soon
And we'll fight back
Halfway cross the country but it doesn't feel like nothing to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

And all the people say

*You can't wake up
This is not a dream
You're part of a machine
You are not a human being 
With your face all made up 
Moving on a screen
Low on self esteem
So you run on gasoline

Oooooooh, I think there's a flaw in my code*


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 29, 2020)

*i remember most of colorado
i remember playing in the snow
racing hot wheels down a green slide
chicken pillows and good times
but years have passed and i'm not so small
i've gained a bit of weight and i've gotten pretty tall 
the legos in my room are gone
im growing up and moving on

this is part of a song i wrote a couple weeks ago. (*please don't use the lyrics cause they're really meaningful and i'm taking credit for it.) but anyway the song is about nostalgia and how my childhood is basically gone and how im so excited for the future. it was really fun to write. c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2020)

OH HOH HOH ITS MAGIC 
YOU KNOOOW
NEVER BELIEVE IT'S NOT SOOOOOO


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2020)

bound by wild desire
i fell into a ring of fire


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

How do I release this pain from myself
All we want cathartic lives to live through
Life is so unusual, why can't I just let this go
Lick your lips of chocolate stains
And watch your favourite TV shows
But song and fury!
Song and fury!
Song and fury!
Oh, tonight
Why don't I feel much, much older
Yell and scream at me 'till I'm bothered
Keep this stare, oh la dee da
Break that smile, oh la dee da
Let my words come pouring out through those lines
Force my head to sweat from never indulging in anger
But life is so unusual, why can't I just let this go
Lick your lips of chocolate stains
And watch your favourite TV shows
But song and fury!
Song and fury!
Song and fury!
Oh, tonight
Why don't I feel much, much older
Yell and scream at me 'till I'm bothered
Keep this stare, oh la dee da
Break that smile, oh la dee da
Life is so unusual, why can't I just let this go
Lick your lips of chocolate stains
And watch your favourite TV shows

love this song. 
only parts are stuck in my head but i could sing the whole thing to myself if i wanted to


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 30, 2020)

I know i'm not that tall
I know i'm not that smart
But let me drive my van into your heart
Let me drive my van into your heart
I know I'm not that rich
I'm trying to get my start
So let me drive my van into your heart
Let me drive my van into your heart

Let me drive my van into your heart - steven universe
yes.


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)

_It's going, going, though not going well
You said he turns you on
Though he can't tell
It's going, going, though not going well
You wrote talk dirty
But he can't spell_

It's Not Going Well by Blaqk Audio.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2020)

The colors of the rainbow
So pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces
Of people going by
I see friends shaking hands
Saying, "How do you do?"
They're really saying
"I love you"

I hear babies cry
I watch them grow
They'll learn much more
Than I'll never know
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2020)

_Someday soon this dank lagoon's gonna sink right into hell
They'll hide you from Big Ida at the Sho' Enough Hotel
The Ladies of the evening's just a tombstone in your bed
Well my girl eats a wounded preacher 'tween two loaves of bread_

She's My Man by Scissor Sisters.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)

Create a place through shapes and shades 
Build a blinding stage where beauty's made 
But when your colors fade 
Everything will change


Would you believe that this is from a Nintendo DS game?


----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2020)

"there you are and here i stand,
trying to make you feel my hand" <3


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 10, 2020)

THE CHILDREN OF TODAY ARE THE KILLERS OF TOMORROW


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2020)

I’ve got a record player that was made in 2014
Died my hair blue
It came out a seasick-sort-of-green
I like vintage dresses when they fall just below my knees
I pretend I scraped them climbing in the trees


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 13, 2020)

_I'm going for a walk
Not the after dinner kind
I'm gonna use my hands
And I'm gonna use my mind

And who the hell are you to tell me what to do?
You can't even tie your own haggard shoes
Your closet is a mess, and your backyard's falling down
And I have no grand ideas or intentions of sticking around

I'm gonna build a world
Independent and exempt
All alone I'll be an empire
With no mortgage and no rent

And I don't need to live in your stinking zoo
You can't even feed the animals donated to you
Your storage sheds are ramshackled, flies decorate the walls
And you expect me to die here in this ****-filled tiny stall?

And I know you're watching everything I do
Call me threat to your children call me socially unglued
Call me master of insanity, unable to relate
Call me lazy, bane, and filthy
Call me monstrous reprobate

I'm going for a walk and there's nothing you can do
'Cause I don't have to live like you
So I'm going for a walk!_


----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)

Uh, alright
I can't focus on what needs to get done
I'm on notice hoping that you don't run, ah
You think I'm tepid but I'm misdiagnosed

'Cause I'm a stalker I seen all of your posts, ah-ah
And I'm just tryna play it cool now
But that's not what I wanna do now
And I'm not tryna be with you now, you now
Mhm

crush - tessa violet


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 13, 2020)

"and Michael, you would fall
and turn the white snow red as strawberries
in the summertime"


----------



## milktae (Dec 18, 2020)

Don't stay awake for too long
Don't go to bed
I'll make a cup of coffee for your head
I'll get you up and going out of bed
And I promise that one day I'll feel fine
And I promise that one day I'll feel alright

coffee-beabadoobee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2020)

_I DON'T WANNA BE ALONE ANYMORE- 
I WAS CHECKING YOU OUT
I WAS JUST MAKING SURE_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 19, 2020)

Even all the trash on christmas smells so sweetlyyy
This christmas feels like the very first christmas to mee


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 28, 2020)

D-O-L-L-H-O-U-S-E
I see things that nobody else sees
<~>
please
anyone
anyone
wake me again
horrid dreams
i couldnt breathe
IN THE WORLD OF THE DEAD
<~>
are you deranged like me
are you strange like me
lightin matches just to swallow up the flame like me
do you call yourself a ****ing hurricane like me
pointing finger cause you'll never take the blame like me


----------



## KimiyoCake (Dec 29, 2020)

Crazy Roulette mawase ruuretto
tsuyoki ni seme tsudzukeru Honey Bee
Crazy Roulette odore ruuretto~


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

Time changed, we're different
But my mind still says redundant things, can I not think?
Will you love this part of me?
My lover is a day I can't forget


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 30, 2020)

_I gotta feelin
Wooooohoo
That tonight's gonna be a good night
That tonight's gonna be a good niight
That tonight's gonna be a good good nighttt
A feelin
Wooohooo_


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello is there someone out there who can hear me scream
What you hear is not the same in a mystical dream
I know if you read between the lines it is serene
There's a darkness in the shadows you can fear

Higher louder overdrive
Can you be the one to lift me higher
The future can be brighter
Someone be my guiding light
Maybe I can give what you require
Can't stop rewind so mesmerize

Mesmerize
Maximize me
Let's go beyond reality
If you can see what I see
Hypnotize maximize me
Let's take it to eternity
Believe the will inside of me

Come home to a life you never wanted to be real
I'm crawling deep within you in control
Bring me dignity to free this soul
Nothing ever lets me

Turn into the overdrive
Let me change my destiny forever
And no one will forget me
Let me swim against the tide
Maybe I will yearn for your desire
Maximize I'm mezmerized

Mesmerize
Maximize me
Let's go beyond reality
If you can see what I see
Hypnotize maximize me
Let's take it to eternity
Believe the will inside of me

Higher louder overdrive
Can you be the one to lift me higher
The future can be brighter
Someone be my guiding light
Maybe I can give what you require
Can't stop rewind so mesmerize

Mesmerize
Maximize me
Let's go beyond reality
If you can see what I see
Hypnotize maximize me
Let's take it to eternity
Believe the will inside of me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2021)

Jesus Christ is my...


----------



## milktae (Jan 13, 2021)

Nobody knows how I got here
Nobody cared for my dream
I get high off my lows and stronger from the blows
So I keep on, keep on, keep on
All of the pains
Taste of the sweat and dirt
We all live for the day
They'll be screaming our names
So we keep on, keep on, keep on

new heroes - ten


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 13, 2021)

_C'mon
School pride, lets show it
Champions, we know it
Wildcats
Are the best
Red, white, and gold
When it's time to win, we do it
We're number 1, we proved it
Let's live it up, party down, 
That's what the summers all abouttttttt_

What Time Is It - High School Musical 2


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 13, 2021)

u want
more
know i got it, so here u go
u look like u could use some more
know i got it and never running low
yeah, i got more than enough, add it up and away
u know i got it like bomb-bomb, blow ur mind
never giving less and that's how it'll stay
u know i got it like all day, all the time

more by k/da ☆
this song has been stuck in my head for months now haha (to be fair it's well lit)


----------



## milktae (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm seeing stars, I sink in these dreams
I don't wanna spend these hours with nobody else
(Hey, hey, hey, hey)
I'm in your mind, you're in my dreams
I'm freaking out, I don't wanna leave
So selfishly, I want you and nobody else

I can't deny it, I lose, I lose my head
Fight it, I do, I do
I can't deny it, I lose, I lose all my mind

starlight starlight
With you shining in my mind (Ooh-aah)
Shine a light all through the night
Close to me, you are all of me
I'm seeing star lights, star lights
Us against the sunrise (Sunrise)
Shine a light all through the night
Close to me, you are all of me

star - loona


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

Daddy was dumb, said that I'd be something special
Brought me up tough but I was a gentle human
Said that he loved each of my two million freckles
When I grew up, was gonna be a superstar

I can't get a job so I live with my mom
I take her money but not quite enough
I sit in the car and I listen to static
She said I look fat but I look fantastic

Come back down to my knees
Gotta get back, gotta get free
Come back down to my knees
Be like them, lean back and breathe
Come back down to my knees
Gotta get back, gotta get free
Come back down to my knees
Be like them, lean back and breathe

I'm waking up, lost in boxes outside Tesco
Look like a bum sipping codeine Coca-Cola
Thought that I was northern Camden's own Flash Gordon
Sonic raygun, gonna be a superstar

I can't get a job so I live with my mom
I take her money but not quite enough
I make my own fun in grandmama's basement
Said I look mad, she said I look wasted


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 14, 2021)

Tonight, I'm gonna give you all my love in the back seat
Bubble pop electric, bubble pop electric


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 14, 2021)

_I don't dance
I know you can
Not a chance, no
If I could do this, well, you could do that
But I don't dance
Hit it out of the park
I don't dance
I say you can
There's not a chance, oh
Slide home, you score, swingin on the dance floor
I don't dance, no
Hey, batter, batter
Hey batter, batter swing
I've got to just do my thing
Hey, batter, batter
Hey batter, batter swing
Yeah, yeah, yeah_

I Don't Dance - High School Musical 2

help high school musical songs have been stuck in my head for the past week


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 15, 2021)

Welcome, let me take you to
Your very own private room
Whatever you need is on the way
From the absurd to the insane
Remember, I'm a volunteer

I know your people have people
And I know this should make my day
There's no better way to spend my afternoon
The with an ego that could fill a room
But still, still all I hear

You better run fast
Get it done even if it takes all night
I dunno what else you've been told but I'm above that
And if I change my mind it will be alright
It's not like you got somewhere to be
Run fast, don't forget who I am
And I don't ask twice
While you're at it would you mind to read mine
Cause I needed that last week
But take your time
It's not like I got somewhere to be

Don't take a ride on your high horse
And don't you wait to ask for more
I've got an eternity of time to abuse
Never mind it's all for you to use
I'm still just a volunteer

You better run fast
Get it done even if it takes all night
I dunno what else you've been told but I'm above that
And if I change my mind it will be alright
It's not like you got somewhere to be
Run fast, don't forget who I am
And I don't ask twice
While you're at it would you mind to read mine
Cause I needed that last week
But take your time
It's not like I got somewhere to be

I've got somewhere to be (I'll never get there)
I'll never get there while you're steppin' on (steppin' on me)
I'm caught beneath you (Caught beneath your vanity)
So why do I keep runnin'?
(Why do I keep runnin'? Why do I keep runnin'?)

You better run fast
Get it done even if it takes all night
I dunno what else you've been told but I'm above that
And if I change my mind it will be alright
It's not like—
Run fast, don't forget who I am
And I don't ask twice
While you're at it would you mind to read mine
Cause I needed that last week
But take your time
It's not like I got somewhere to be


----------



## milktae (Jan 18, 2021)

아무것도 모르는 척
Baby, no more real love
너의 곁에 있어줄게
마지막엔 break your heart
Bad boy, bad boy

cry for me - twice


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 19, 2021)

_I have to wonder if this wave's too big to ride
Commit or not commit in such a crazy tide
It's sooner than I thought but you called me out
I've lost control and there's no doubt
I'm gonna start all over

Out of the fire and into the fire again
You make me want to forget
And start all over
Here it comes straight out of my mind or worse
Another chance to get burned
And start all over
I'm gonna start all over_

Start All Over - Miley Cyrus


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 19, 2021)

EVERYBODY STAND UP!
Agero! Kyou ichiban no jikan da
Me ni mo tomoranu SPEED HUNTER
Daremo ga mina toriko kanban YEAH (COME ON!)
EVERYBODY HANDS UP!
Mata a****a no HERO'S COME BACK!
Zujou kazoe yubiori COUNTDOWN
Ikuze 3-2-1 MAKE SOME NOISE! 

the naruto shippuden opening #1, 'hero come back' is stuck in my head because that's all i've been watching today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 20, 2021)

the problem chased the taste of the cause
while the evidence supports the truth
is 80 enough proof for you?
here’s to my lady 
and I’m coming inside
drink to me baby
and what’s left of what’s right 
that's all I remember


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)

SHOT THROUGH THE HEART AND YOU'RE TO BLAME
YOU GIVE LOVE A BAD NAME 

//guitar shredding


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

My heart was stolen by a blind pickpocket
In the deep city streets in the summer of 2012
And I never even saw her face

My dreams were shattered like a stained glass window
Jesus in Pieces! I believe I threw a brick right through Him
But my memory could not be saved

It just seems unlikely that it's me who was to blame
So I bookmark my DSM 'cause I need to remember my place

This is not enough
This is not enough to prove it yet
No, I need to hit the bottom
This is not enough
This is not enough to prove it yet
No, I need to hit the bottom
(Gotta get to the bottom of this) x3
Take you with me

My soul was crushed like a tall boy
Underneath the boots on the curb
And I'm still picking up my molars
And putting them back in my face

My name was soiled by a last call spill
With a backwash swill and the blackout killed me
Sober on impact from a fall from grace

Take the road on higher ground
And tell me "don't look down! You'll fall and break your back."
But that just reminds me how
There's more to be found beneath the black

This is not enough
This is not enough to prove it yet
No, I need to hit the bottom
This is not enough
This is not enough to prove it yet
No, I need to hit the bottom
(Gotta get to the bottom of this) x3
Take you with me

Bottle, well, or barrel? All are empty
Dug, or drank, or poured it out
When too much is not enough there's plenty more
Where that came from around

Looking up we see the point of entry
Between where we are and we've been
Looking down I could say Heaven sent me
Hand me my shovel. I'm going in


----------



## ``` (Jan 21, 2021)

They call me Cuban Pete. I'm the king of the rumba beat.
When I play the maracas I go chick-chicky-boom, chick-chicky boom
Yessir, I'm Cuban Pete. I'm the craze of my native street.
When I start to dance, everything goes chick-chicky-boom, chick-chicky boom
The senoritas they sing and they swing with terampero-
It's very nice, so full of spice.
And when they dance in they bring a happy ring that era keros-
Singin' a song, all the day long.
So if you like the beat, take a lesson from Cuban Pete
And I'll teach you to chick-chicky-boom, chick-chicky-boom.
He's really a modest guy, although he's the hottest guy
In Havana, in havana.
Si, sinorita I know that you would like to chicky-boom-chick
It's very nice, so full of spice.
I'll place my hand on your hip, and if you will just give me your hand
Then we shall try - just you and I. I-yi-yi!
So if you like the beat, take a lesson from Cuban Pete
And I'll teach you chick-chicky-boom, chick-chicky-boom, chick-chicky-boom


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 23, 2021)

Gotta head of fiery hair, and a turbo-charged backpackkkkk
His genius sisters use him like a labrattt
A neat-freak dad at home, and a super busy moooom
The boy's best friend is a talkin' dog (talkin dog, that's right)
Three extreme teens, and an air-breathing shark
Mega-action game controller, skatin' in the park
Pherome booster Bling-Bling, what do we make of thissss
JOHNNY TEST
JOHNNY TESTTT
This is the life of a boy named Johnny Test
JOHNNY TEST
JOHNNY TESTTT
THIS IS THE LIFE OF A BOY NAMED JOHNNY TEEEEESTT

how do i still have this theme song memorized


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2021)

HOOOOONESTYYYYY 
IS SUCH A LONELY WORD
EVERYONE IS SOOOO UNTRUUUEE

HOOOOOONESTYYYY
IS HARDLY EVER HEAARD 
BUT MOSTLY WHAT I NEED FROM YOOOOU


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2021)

_My computer thinks I'm gay
What's the difference anyway
When all that people do all day
Is stare into a phone_

Too Many Friends by Placebo.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 30, 2021)

when my tear ducts give issue
i can't just use any tissue
I NEED FOUR PLY,
FOUR PLY,
FOUR PLYY
WHEN I CRY
HUUUU


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 30, 2021)

_She's lost in the darkness
Fading away
I'm still around here
Screaming her name
She's haunting my dreamworld
Trying to survive
My heart is frozen
I'm losing my mind

Help me, I'm buried alive
Buried alive._

Within Temptation - Lost.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 31, 2021)

_Wake up! (wake up)
Grab a brush and put a little make-up
Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up
(Hide the scars to fade away the...)
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table?
Here you go create another fable
You wanted to!
Grab a brush and put a little makeup
You wanted to!
Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up
You wanted to!
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table?
You wanted to!
I don't think you trust in... my... self-righteous suicide
I... cry... when angels deserve to DIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!_

_RAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!_


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 31, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> _Wake up! (wake up)
> Grab a brush and put a little make-up
> Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up
> (Hide the scars to fade away the...)
> ...


bruh i am constantly just saying "WAKE UP... wake up"


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 31, 2021)

There's a girl in the corner
With tear stains on her eyes
From the places she's wandered
And the shame she can't hide

She says, "How did I get here?
I'm not who I once was.
And I'm crippled by the fear
That I've fallen too far to love"

But don't you know who you are,
What's been done for you?
Yeah don't you know who you are?

You are more than the choices that you've made,
You are more than the sum of your past mistakes,
You are more than the problems you create,
You've been remade.

Well she tries to believe it
That she's been given new life
But she can't shake the feeling
That it's not true tonight

She knows all the answers
And she's rehearsed all the lines
And so she'll try to do better
But then she's too weak to try

But don't you know who you are?

You are more than the choices that you've made,
You are more than the sum of your past mistakes,
You are more than the problems you create,
You've been remade.

You are more than the choices that you've made,
You are more than the sum of your past mistakes,
You are more than the problems you create,
You've been remade.

'Cause this is not about what you've done,
But what's been done for you.
This is not about where you've been,
But where your brokenness brings you to

This is not about what you feel,
But what He felt to forgive you,
And what He felt to make you loved.

You are more than the choices that you've made,
You are more than the sum of your past mistakes,
You are more than the problems you create,
You've been remade.

You are more than the choices that you've made,
You are more than the sum of your past mistakes,
You are more than the problems you create,
You've been remade.

You've been remade
You've been remade.
You've been remade.
You've been remade.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 1, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> bruh i am constantly just saying "WAKE UP... wake up"



That's a funny coincidence!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2021)

Mind of a monster

A liar, a hater, a false news generator
A loner on the dark side, a mind manipulator
Searching through the pages
To misinform the masses of the world

Depressive, aggressive, a psychic undercover
A warrior who never fight the right for one another
Engaging every minute and dreaming every day
To rule the world

Without a decent brain, you're quite insane
And you live your life against the grain

In the shades of a candle light
You're unaware of the demon inside
Within your secret place, you assume you are safe
But you can't hide under your blanket of shame

Through you screen, you're hiding your name
You can't see that we all are the same
A distorted soul, no respect, you're unknown
We're gonna shut down the mind of a monster
The mind of a monster

Mystic mesmerizing
Dysfunctional, irrational, displeased of moralizing

In your mind, you're hiding
The tragic of your life and the war that you are fighting

The face will lie over a thausand times
And you will never change, you're still the same, yeah

In the shades of a candle light
You're unaware of the demon inside
Within your secret place, you assume you are safe
But you can't hide under your blanket of shame

Through you screen, you're hiding your name
You can't see that we all are the same
A distorted soul, no respect, you're unknown
We're gonna shut down the mind of a monster
The mind of a monster
Monster!

In the shades of a candle light...

In the shades of a candle light
You're unaware of the demon inside
Within your secret place, you assume you are safe
But you can't hide under your blanket of shame

Through you screen, you're hiding your name
You can't see that we all are the same
A distorted soul, no respect, you're unknown
We're gonna shut down the mind of a monster


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2021)

_We were all left behind together,
Hoping to become something better,
Always on the move,
Always on the move,
To the same morning light which we’ve always known,
You’ve got the power to choose your fortune,
Nobody else can change it for you,
Now’s the time to change,
Who we have been up until today!_
  

_—Black Clover ending 1, Aoi Hanoo [English]_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 3, 2021)

_I wanna know where my baby's gone
When the sky is burning and the sun is red
I wanna know where my love will be
When the stars are falling and the world is dead

I saw the heat come over this land
And then I saw my city crumble
This is the place where I am alone
Now dead bodies walk and the living stumble

I wanna know where my baby's gone
When the sky is burning and the sun is red
I wanna know where my love will be
When the stars are falling and the world is dead

In the shadow I move faster
I got a shotgun in a store
The living dead now rule the world
And I can't find my love no more

I wanna know where my baby's gone
When the sky is burning and the sun is red
I wanna know where my love will be
When the stars are falling and the world is dead..._


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 3, 2021)

excuse me it was playing at my school today-- x

_I’m in love with a shooting star
And she moves so fast that I cant keep up_

yes the meme gods have come for me.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 4, 2021)

_We've been here through all the circles
And lived with the godless tyranny
One day all of you shall be perfect
And understand this is to be
He has determined the future
And all that was shall come to pass
Revel in the unseen forces
That bring his wisdom to the vast

Listen to the voice of the teacher
The peace and comfort that he brings
Love can save the world from its destruction
Pray that this shall come to be

Days will come of tribulation and many men will die
The Lord of Hosts is on the horizon
And with it brings the promises of plight
The Earth will soon be shaken
The day becomes the night

Foretold we have come together as one
To prepare our children once again
Those who have chosen not to follow
Are damned to live it to the end!_


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 4, 2021)

Second verse, same as the first
I'm Henry the eighth I am,
Henry the eighth I am I am,
I got married to the widow next door,
She's been married seven times before,
And everyone was a Henry (Henry), 
She wouldn't have a Willie or a Sam (no sam)
I'm her eighth old man, I'm Henry,
Henry the eighth I am


----------



## Faceless (Feb 4, 2021)

"Peace? I hate the word.
As I hate hell, all Montagues.
I had a dream last night
'Cause it looked just like a dream
I had a dream last night
But it looked unlike a dream
Mercy, mercy, I'm made of parts
Make me a suit so I can get it off
Heaven help my head is spinning round
Stop this airplane cause I got to get down
I had a dream last night, and it fit me like a glove
I had a dream last night, and it fit me like a glove
Here's to the Montagues, John Wayne, and Bette Davis
And Romeo, he waved before this chorus girl and beggars hair
Juliet is up in heaven, a pocket full of pills
And Jesus drives to Mexico, to get her prescription filled
I had a dream last night, and it fit me like a glove
I was a scream last night
It was getting kinda fun (yeah, rock out, whatever)
I had a dream last night, because she looked just like a dream
I had a dream last night, because she looked just like a dream
She was on fire last night, and I was breathing gasoline
I had a dream last night, and it fit me like a glove
I had to scream last night
Lord of Love
I didn't know where to shake my butt
Walked backwards, ****ed like a fox
I was more ****ed up than your sister's tackle box
Three a.m. at five o'clock
And one of us leaves, and I got shot!
Shot me down
Yeah, whatever, rock out
That's it, that's my rhyme, take it to the streets, biatch"
Recently rediscovered the soundtrack truly a gem


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

turn on that radio
as loud as it can go
wanna dance until my feet can't feel the ground
say goodbye to all my fears
one good song, they disappear
and nothing in the world can bring me down

hand clapping, hip shaking
heart breaking, there's no faking
what you feel, when you're right at home, yeah

music's in my soul
i can hear it every day and every night
it's the one thing on my mind
music's got control
and i'm never letting go, no, no
i just want to play my music

play my music from camp rock has been in my head all day 
disney tried to make "this is me" the main song for that movie when in reality, the jonas brothers are superior


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2021)

_Don't leave me here to pass through time
Without a map or road sign
Don't leave me here my guiding light
'Cause I wouldn't know where to begin
I asked the kings of medicine
But it seems they've lost their powers
Now all I'm left with is the hour_

Kings of Medicine by Placebo.


----------



## ``` (Feb 4, 2021)

Come on, shake your body baby, do the conga
I know you can't control yourself any longer
Come on, shake your body baby, do the conga
I know you can't control yourself any longer
Come on, shake your body baby, do the conga
I know you can't control yourself any longer
Feel the rhythm of the music getting stronger
Don't you fight it 'til you tried it, do that conga beat
Everybody gather 'round now
Let your body feel the heat
Don't you worry if you can't dance
Let the music move your feet
It's the rhythm of the island, and like the sugar cane so sweet
If you want to do the conga, you've got to listen to the beat


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 6, 2021)

"Oooh, Mr. Cheese
He's gonna be the best impostor that you've
Ever seen
And we know there's no cheese-grater
Yes we know
And we believe
That he's gonna save us all
You're gonna do us proud
You're the crew-mate that we adore"

The Life Of Mr. Cheese by GameTunes (man that song is catchy)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2021)

_But I see a star - you're my new muse! 
You've got the best frickin' shoooooooeeeeess_


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 7, 2021)

Tall and tan and young and lovely
The girl from Ipanema goes walking
And when she passes
Each one she passes goes - ah

When she walks, she's like a samba
That swings so cool and sways so gentle
That when she passes
Each one she passes goes - ooh

(Ooh) But I watch her so sadly
How can I tell her I love her
Yes I would give my heart gladly
But each day, when she walks to the sea
She looks straight ahead, not at me


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2021)

_Took a shot to the chin
Looks like you just can't win
In this do or die situation
And it's harder than it seems
To survive, keep alive and make your dreams
Make your dreams all come true

You gotta, you gotta give it your best shot
Give it everything you got
Oh, you gotta hang tough
Hang tough, hang tough!

Sometimes love can make you blue
A heartache made just for you
But you can't let it bring you down
If you should stumble, if you should fall
Pick yourself up off the floor
Fight for what's right and stand your ground

You gotta give it your best shot
Give it everything you got
Oh, you gotta hang tough

Hang_ _tough!
When the goin' gets rough
Hang tough!
You got to give it all you've got
Hang tough!
Keep your head above the ground
Don't you let it get you down
Oh, you gotta hang tough!
Hang on, hang on!

You stay locked away inside your room
'Cause you don't know what this world is comin' to
Hummingbird hums 'cause he don't know the words
And the piper will play 'cause he don't know what to say
He's a lot like you, yeah
Oh, he's a lot like you, yeah
He tries hard every day to be free and fly away
Yeah!!!

Hang tough!
Oh, when the goin' gets rough
Hang tough!
You've got to give it all you got
Hang tough!
Keep your head above the ground
Don't you let it get you down
Oh, you gotta hang tough
Hang tough!
Oh, you got to give it all you got
You gotta_ _hang tough!
Don't you let it get you down.
Hang tough!
No! Oh, you gotta hang tough.
Hang tough!

Hang tough!_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 12, 2021)

_You're hotter and I bet you're smarter!
She don't know the real him (you feel him!) 
So don't let her steal him! _


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2021)

_With a little bit of understanding
With a little help from you
I'm sure I can make it through this
Oh what, what will I do?

I gotta try and find
I gotta find a way
I gotta find a way
A way to get away

I gotta try and find
I gotta find a way
I gotta find a way
A way to get away!

The pressure it surrounds me
Slowly consume make me
I'm sure I can break this cycle
And for once, I'll be free

I gotta try and find
I gotta find a way
I gotta find a way
A way to get away

I gotta try and find
I gotta find a way
I gotta find a way
A way to get away!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 13, 2021)

Don't speak just yet
Let's soak up the time
That we have left
Breathe our vows
When the stars chase the clouds
Let's play with chance
Put your hand in mine, dear
Give me this chance
Waltz around while the night plays out
Let's try our luck
I'll stand on the edge
Give me a shove
Catch my mouth while the stars chase the clouds

Don't move from here
Let me rest in your eyes
Hide in your ears
Cars surround, but without a sound
Bring me this day
I'll fill it with air
And we'll fly away
Leave the ground while the stars chase the clouds

Relativity proves
That I'll see you soon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2021)

_Serioooous
Less of a Marilyn more of a Jackie 
Serioooous_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 15, 2021)

_FALL!

Now the dark begins to rise
Save your breath, it's far from over
Leave the lost and dead behind
Now's your chance to run for cover
I don't wanna change the world
I just wanna leave it colder
Light the fuse and burn it up
Take the path that leads to nowhere
All is lost again
But I'm not giving in!

I will not bow!
I will not break!
I will shut the world away
I will not fall!
I will not fade!
I will take your breath away

FALL!

Watch the end through dying eyes
Now the dark is taking over
Show me where forever dies
Take the fall and run to Heaven
All is lost again
But I'm not giving in!

I will not bow!
I will not break!
I will shut the world away
I will not fall!
I will not fade!
I will take your breath away
And I'll survive, paranoid
I have lost the will to change
And I'm not proud, cold-blooded fake!
I will shut the world away

I will not bow!
I will not break!
I will shut the world away
I will not fall!
I will not fade!
I will take your breath away
And I'll survive; paranoid
I have lost the will to change
And I'm not proud, cold-blooded fake!
I will shut the world away

FALL!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

My grip on my secrets slipping while I'm speaking in tongues
Screaming at the top of my lungs in the confession booth
Take it with a pillar of salt, H.A.L.T., it's not my fault
The devil made me do it, but I also kinda wanted to
I'm cut from a different kind of meat
More than you can chew, hard to swallow me
Forget bored stiff, I got rigor mortis
Call it morbid curiosity how I cannot commit to reality 
When my third eye's open and I like what I see
Baby, I may be crazy but I didn't lose it, no I set it free


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 15, 2021)

A is for Aerith, stabbed right through the tummy
B is for Bowser whose bridgework was crummy
C is for Chrono, or was that his double?
D is for Dhalsim who had yoga trouble
E is for Ecco, and he was delicious
F is for Frogger who got too ambitious
G is for Ganon who gained too much weight
H is for Heavy whose sandvich was bait

Game over, game over
Everyone's game ends eventually
Game over, game over
Let's count the ways from A to Z

...et cetera.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 15, 2021)

Well, the sun's a hot star
Mercury's hot too
Venus is the brightest planet
Earth's home to me and you
Mars is the red one
Jupiter's most wide
Saturn's got those icy rings
Uranus spins on it's side
Neptune's really windy
And Pluto's really small

Well we wanted to name the planets
And now we named them all


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

Soul mates, it's like we're always lacing up the same shoes
Fourth date, if you don't think I'm crazy you're insane too
Now let's give credit where it's due, I said I should probably go
But then you hit me with the line, "Well I mean you never know"
Let's get this straight,
I'm not a Smith, I don't have the greatest Will
You know I hate to cave and fold, so I'm calling for the thrill


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

Would you be so kind 
Just to fall in love with me
You see
I'm trying
And I know you know 
That I like you but that's not enough
So if you will please fall in love
I think its only fair
There's gotta be some butterflies somewhere
Wanna share?
Cause I like you but that's not enough 
So if you will please fall in love
With me

(would you be so kind by dodie)

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



Firesquids said:


> Well, the sun's a hot star
> Mercury's hot too
> Venus is the brightest planet
> Earth's home to me and you
> ...


BLUES CLUES
this was literally a core memory, thank you for bringing this back into my life


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 15, 2021)

_The world is a vampire sent to draiaiain
Secret destroyers hold you up to the flames
And what do I get for my paiaiain?
Betrayed desires and a piece of the game
Even though I know, I suppose I'll show
All my cool and cold, like ol' Joooooob!

Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage!
Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage!
Someone will say, "What is lost can never be saved"
Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage!

Now I'm naked, nothing but an animal
But can you fake it for just one more show?
And what do you want? 
I wanna chaiaiange
And what do you GOOOTTT!!!
When you feel the same?
Even though I know, I suppose I'll show
All my cool and cold, like ol' Joooooob!

Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage!
Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage!
Then someone will say, "What is lost can never be saved"
Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a CAAAAGGGEEE!!!!_


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 15, 2021)

Best friends


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

Big bad Betty of the 'pocalypse
She opens her lips & it goes like this
When the golden rule & the jungle meet
There'll be nothing to love & there'll be no one to beat
Oh the things we know, the things we don't
The things we think we can will & won't
We're loath to gather that nothing's left
We're all together & we're all bereft

Capitalists & communists
You did the hokey-pokey & it went like this
You hate each other & you love yourselves
It might be heaven & it might be hell
Oh the things we do
The things we say
Oh the things we wish we could wash away


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you got 'til it's gone. They paved paradise and put up a parking lot


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

her name was lola, she was a showgirl
with yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there
she would merengue and do the cha-cha
and while she tried to be a star
tony always tended bar
across the crowded floor, they worked from eight til four
they were young and they had each other
who could ask for more?

at the copa, copacabana
the hottest spot north of havana
at the copa, copacabana
music and passion were always the fashion
at the copa they fell in love

this has been in my head since i found out u can wear feathers in NH  (even though there are no yellow feathers)


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2021)

_Talk is cheap but I can't afford it
And counting sheep don't work anymore
My head is turning circles
But I gotchoo, I gotchoo
The coast is clear, the view is distorted
Lots to do and I'm always bored
Nothing in my wallet
But I gotchoo, I gotchoo_

I Gotchoo by Bowling for Soup.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 17, 2021)

_I am sheltered by this apathy
Nothing left to do but torch the day
Retreating deeper into my mind
What is it that I hope to find?

This is the aftermath in me
Tendency to keep it all inside
A fool's disguise

I am strangled by this sympathy
Empty words with no meaning
Must release myself into the void
All illusions must be destroyed

This is the aftermath in me
Tendency to keep it all...

How dare you compromise
The balance of our lives
Excuses you devise
An internal suicide
I struggle to survive
A perfect goal for which to strive
Ignorance cannot disguise
The balance of our lives_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 18, 2021)

Take a seat back in your clamshell
If the oceans not enough, nor am I
Rollin' in, I feel a dark swell
Crawling up the skin of my spine

If I'd known you sold on maybe
I'd a let you waste another guy
Well, alrighty Aphrodite
Go whip that red for other eyes

Run your morning bath in seafoam
Soak your milky skin in the tide
Little pearl you think you're in gold
But I can see the dirt in your lines

If I'd known you sold on maybe
I'd a let you waste another guy
Well, alrighty Aphrodite
Go whip that red for other eyes

If I'd known you sold on maybe
Then, I'd a let you waste another guy
Well, alrighty Aphrodite
Go whip that red for other eyes


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 19, 2021)

_Peace at the break of dawn, mist on the shore
Time is healing everything, time is standing still
A voice that is singing in my head
With the breeze, the waves, the sea
As we start to move as one

Down from the hills, into the forest
Walking on sands, into the water
I've been dreaming - Islands on my mind
Down from the hills, into the forest
Walking on sands, into the water
I've been dreaming - Under a southern sky

Bright are the scented flowers, many shades of green
Water from the purest spring - Man is finding wealth
Down by the clearing in glades of fern and palm
Invocations rising from servants of the Star
And we walk with the breeze, the waves, the sea
As we move in unison

Down from the hills, into the forest
Walking on sands, into the water
I've been dreaming - Islands on my mind
Down from the hills, into the forest
Walking on sands, into the water
I've been dreaming - Under a southern sky

All the seeds blowing further to the south
Continuity when all's said and done

Down from the hills, into the forest
Walking on sands, into the water
I've been dreaming - Islands on my mind
Down from the hills, into the forest
Walking on sands, into the water
I've been dreaming - Under a southern sky_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 19, 2021)

_It's alright
There comes a time
Got no patience to search for peace of mind
Layin' low
Want to take it slow
No more hiding or disguising truths I've sold

Everyday something hits me all so cold
You find me sittin' by myself
No excuses that I know

It's okay
Had a bad day
Hands are bruised from breaking rocks all day
Drained and blue
I bleed for you
You think it's funny
Well, you're drowning in it too

Everyday something hits me all so cold
You find me sittin' by myself
No excuses that I know

Yeah, it's fine
We'll walk down the line
Leave our rain
A cold trade for warm sunshine
You my friend
I will defend
And if we change
Well, I'll love you anyway

Everyday something hits me all so cold
You find me sittin' by myself
No excuses that I know_


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

i am the red in the rose
the flowers on the blankets on ur bedroom floor
and i am the gray in the ghost
that hides with ur clothes behind ur closet door

i am the green in the grass
that bends back from underneath ur feet
and i am the blue in ur back alley view
where the horizon and the rooftops meet

if u cut me i suppose i would bleed
the colors of the evening stars
u can go anywhere u wish
cause i'll be there wherever u are
wherever u are

the technicolor phase by owl city such a lit track


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 21, 2021)

Well I lost my phone maybe three years back
And I don't have an address, it's a matter of fact
But I guess you tried to drop me a line
Yeah I signed out and I unsubscribed
Then I cut the cord, now I'm not online
But I'll be fine, yeah I guess that I'll get by

I shaved my head and I grew out a beard
Now I only wear plaid, I always look austere
I'm moving to LA, I'm writing a screenplay

But it's not about you or what we were
It's about a new girl, you've never met her
She's just got your name
And she looks exactly the same

Tell tell tell tell tell tell me you know
Tell me it's okay
That I dropped right off the map
And I'm falling every day
Tell tell tell tell tell tell me you know
Tell me it's okay
'Cause you'll find me anyway

Yeah if you see me walking by
Well I guarantee it's some other guy
Cause I'm not there
I'm always elsewhere

I changed my name, I had it approved
They wrote it down, you won't see it soon
I guess you'll see there's not much to me
I guess of me there's not much to see

Tell tell tell tell tell tell me you know
Tell me it's okay
That I dropped right off the map
And I'm falling every day
Tell tell tell tell tell tell me you know
Tell me it's okay
Cause you'll find me anyway

And now you'll see
That there's not much left of me
Well once a year I'll cross your path
I'll hurry away, you'll stifle a laugh
It's not that I'm scared, you just caught me unaware
Well I know it's been a couple of years
But still, I'm surprised we ended up here
We'll talk a bit to see what we've lost
You'll stop when you see you're a bit better off

Tell tell tell tell tell tell me you know
Tell me it's okay
That I dropped right off the map
And I'm falling every day
Tell tell tell tell tell tell me you know
Tell me it's okay
Cause you'll find me anyway
You'll find me anyway


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 21, 2021)

_Roll out! Roll out! Roll out! Roll out!
Roll out! Roll out! Roll out! Roll out!

I got my twin glock .40s, cocked back
Me and my homies, so drop that
We rollin' on twenties, with the top back
So much money, you can't stop that
Twin glock .40s, cocked back
Me and my homies, so drop that
We rollin' on twenties, with the top back
So much money, you can't stop that

Now where'd you get that platinum chain with them diamonds in it?
Where'd you get that matchin' Benz with them windows tinted?
Who them gurls you be with when you be ridin' through?
Man, I ain't got nothin' to prove, I paid my dues
Breakin' the rules, I shake fools while I'm takin' a cruise!

Tell me who's your weed-man, how do you smoke so good?
You's a superstar boy, why you still up in the hood?
What in the world is in that BAG, what you got in that BAG?
A couple of cans of whoop-ass, you did a good-ass job of just eyein' me, spyin' me!

I got my twin glock .40s, cocked back
Me and my homies, so drop that
We rollin' on twenties, with the top back
So much money, you can't stop that
Twin glock .40s, cocked back
Me and my homies, so drop that
We rollin' on twenties, with the top back
So much money, you can't stop that

Man, that car don't come out until next year, where in the **** did you get it?
That's eighty-thousand bucks GONE! 
Where in the **** did you spend it?
You must have eyes on your back, cause you got money to the ceilin'
And the bigger the cap, the bigger the peelin'
The better I'm feelin', the more that I'm chillin'
Winnin', drillin' and killin' the feelin'!_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2021)

_now you've given me, given me
nothin but shattered dreams, shattered dreams
feel like I could run away, run away
from this empty heeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaart_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 23, 2021)

_There I was completely wasting
Out of work and down
All inside it's so frustrating
As I drift from town to town
Feel as though nobody cares if I live or die
So I might as well begin to put some action in my life!

Breaking the law
Breaking the law
Breaking the law
Breaking the law

So much for the golden future
I can't even start
I've had every promise broken
There's anger in my heart
You don't know what it's like
You don't have a clue
If you did you'd find yourselves_ _doing th_e_ same thing too!

Breaking the law
Breaking the law
Breaking the law
Breaking the law

You don't know what it's like!

Breaking the law!
Breaking the law!
Breaking the law!
Breaking the law!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 23, 2021)

Let me preface this by saying
That I don't know what I'm saying
It's not like I'm close to breaking
Down the cages and the chains
And all the limits put on music
But the least that I can do
Is shut my mouth and be the dude
That can pretend like he's been through it
I ain't even s'posed to tell 'em
Life can be so overwhelmin'
And you might be close to hell
If you ain't nice to most the fellas
And the people in your life
That you forget to thank and praise
Never been the best about it
But I'm tryna find my ways
Now I'm spendin' most my days
Wonderin' who all knows my name

Do you know it?
Do you know it?
Do you know it?

It's Brandt, not Oberst
Better write that down
Better like that sound
Are we part of that scene?
East coast, West coast
Somewhere in between
Middle America
I won't be compared to ya
I won't be roped in
With the "How do you do?"
Flickin' up the fingers
Every two or three minutes on the highway
I went my way
I pulled right up to the stoplight
And I'm singing out my lungs
I don't know no one, not left, not right
Go straight down, dodge
Don't wait, don't pause
Don't fake applause
I don't even want it if you're not in awe!
I don't want it if you're not in awe

C'est la vie, bon voyage
La dee da dee da da dum
Payin' up at any cost
Drivin' till I find myself lost
Maybe I'll get rock star skinny
Play pretend in all my videos
Half the skill but twice as witty
I know something you don't know
'Cause they're waitin' on the pavement
And they're prayin' just to make it
In a place where they can say it out loud
It goes, "C'est la vie, bon voyage"
La dee da da dum

Yo (What's up?)
Can I say something that's been on my mind?
Yo (Dude, what?)
If I'm losing sleep, I'm losing daylight
No one cared what I had to say, but now
There's a mic in front of my face, and now
Everybody just wants a glimpse, and now
Everybody just wants to know how
Someone like me
So stuck in his ways in the game
Could break free
Someone like me
Could slither from the litter

C'est la vie, bon voyage
La dee da dee da da dum
Payin' up at any cost
Drivin' till I find myself lost
Maybe I'll get rock star skinny
Play pretend in all my videos
Half the skill but twice as witty
I know something you don't know
'Cause they're waitin' on the pavement
And they're prayin' just to make it
In a place where they can say it out loud
It goes, "C'est la vie, bon voyage"

La dee da da dum
Heart is beatin' like a tired bass drum
The crowd's all leavin' but the band plays on
We're just gettin' started
This is phase one
I don't know, I don't know

C'est la vie, bon voyage
La dee da dee da da dum
Payin' up at any cost
Drivin' till I find myself lost
Maybe I'll get rock star skinny
Play pretend in all my videos
Half the skill but twice as witty
I know something you don't know
'Cause they're waitin' on the pavement
And they're prayin' just to make it
In a place where they can say it out loud
It goes, "C'est la vie, bon voyage"
La dee da da dum (Woo!)


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 24, 2021)

I count the days till I see you again
You know I tried and I am sorry
One night can make a difference
Please don't leave me hanging on and on
I see the light in your window
Look at the sky and we can go away
Get up, get up, get up
And I'm gonna
Pick you up and take you where I wanna
Get up, get up, get up
And I'm gonna
Pick you up and take you where I wanna
La, la, la, la, la, la
She sings these words to me
She sings these words to me​


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 24, 2021)

_Right wing commies
Leftist Nazis
Point their fingers
Rumors linger

We don't care what you think!
We don't care WHAT YOU THINK!

Branded sexist
Labeled racist
Want it clearer?
Check the mirror

We don't care (We don't care!)
What you think (What you think!)
We don't care (We don't care!)
WHAT YOU THINK!

Lies and slander, in vain try to shame us...
Riots, protests, violence just makes us famous...
TV interviews, free publicity...
Increase record sales dramatically

The left, they say I'm a fascist
The right calling me communist
Hate, hate, hate, hatred for all - One and all
No matter what you believe
Don't believe in you - And that's true, yeah

We hate everyone
We hate everyone

Some would say that we're biased
Accusations that we are racist
Well, ****, ****, **** comes in all hues
Now this means you
'Cause things ain't always like they seem, like they seem...

We hate everyone
We hate everyone
We hate everyone
We hate everyone

WE HATE!
WE HATE!
WE HATE!
WE HATE!

We don't care what you think!
We don't care what you think!
We don't care! (We don't care!)
What you think! (What you think!)
We don't care WHAT YOU THINK!_


----------



## Plume (Feb 24, 2021)

I wanna hold the hand inside you
I wanna take the breath that's true
I look to you and I see nothing
I look to you to see the truth

You live your life, you go in shadows
You'll come apart and you'll go black
Some kind of night into your darkness
Colors your eyes with what's not there

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think it's strange you never knew

A stranger's light comes on slowly
A stranger's heart is out of home
You put your hands into your head
And then its smiles cover your heart

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think it's strange you never knew


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 1, 2021)

_I had visions, I was in them
I was looking into the mirror
To see a little bit clearer
The rottenness and evil in me

Fingertips have memories
Mine can't forget the curves of your body
And when I feel a bit naughty
I run it up the flagpole and see who salutes
(But no one ever does)

I'm not sick but I'm not well
And I'm so hot 'cause I'm in Hell

Been around the world and found
That only stupid people are breeding
The cretins cloning and feeding
And I don't even own a TV

Put me in the hospital for nerves
And then they had to commit me
You told them all I was crazy
They cut off my legs, now I'm an amputee, God**** you!

I'm not sick but I'm not well
And I'm so hot 'cause I'm in Hell
I'm not sick but I'm not well
And it's a sin to live so well

I wanna publish 'zines
And rage against machines
I wanna pierce my tongue
It doesn't hurt, it feels fine
The trivial sublime
I'd like to turn off time
And kill my mind
You kill my mind, mind

Paranoia, paranoia
Everybody's coming to get me
Just say you never met me
I'm running underground with the moles, digging holes

Hear the voices in my head
I swear to God it sounds like they're snoring
But if you're bored, then you're boring
The agony and the irony, they're killing me, whoa!

I'm not sick but I'm not well
And I'm so hot 'cause I'm in Hell
I'm not sick but I'm not well
And it's a sin to live this well
(One, two, three, four!)_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 1, 2021)

_I wish I could be a girl, and that way you’d wish I could be your girlfriend, boyfriend
Am I pretty enough to lie to?
I wish I could be a girl, and that way you’d wish I could be your girlfriend, boyfriend
Just little old me in a big, big world
Little old me in a big world
I wish I were a girl_

just the chorus, on repeat, in my head. help.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 1, 2021)

tell me whyyyy aint nothing but a heartttachhhheee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2021)

_"Elle? What's up... doc?"

"Love."

"Excuse me?"

I put my faith in love
I followed where it led
To my personal circle of hell
It has not worked out well
I wish that I were dead
Because of a wedding and love, 
I'm flunking out of school, a total laughingstock 
Someone he and his friends can just mock
So go on here's my head, JUST HIT IT WITH A ROCK- 

...Wait. 
You came out here to follow a man
Harvard Law School was just a part of that plan 
Man, what kind of rich romantic planet are you from? 

...Malibu? 

Instead of laying outside by the pool, 
You stalk some guy to an Ivy League School! _


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)

_We are fighting dreamers!  Aiming for heights...

Fighting dreamers!  No matter what you pretend to be...

Fighting dreamers!  Believe it or not...

Oli oli oli oh!  Just go my way!

Go my way

Let’s keep your adventurous ever

Go my way

Don’t forget your first impulse ever

Let’s keep your adventurous ever

Right here, right now (Bang!)

Let it go like a bullet liner!

Right here, right now (Burn!)

Get the fire!

Right here, right now (Bang!)

Let it go like a bullet liner!

Right here, right now (Burn!)

Get the fire!  Burn!  

-Naruto opening 4, GO!!! _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> tell me whyyyy aint nothing but a heartttachhhheee



Tell me whyyy aint nothing but a miiiiisstaake...


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 2, 2021)

tell me whyyyy I never wanna hear you sayyy-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 2, 2021)

Okay!
So if I break my face, and I don't look so great
My face is just my face (my face)
Okay!
So if I break my face, it ain't my darkest day
My face is just my face
I'm okay


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> tell me whyyyy I never wanna hear you sayyy-



iiiiiiii waaant it thaaat waaay


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 5, 2021)

_(Check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check out my melody)

Special
You think you're special
You do
I can see it in your eyes
I can see it when you laugh at me
Look down on me
And walk around on me

Just one more fight
About your leadership
And I will straight up
Leave your ****
'Cause I've had enough of this
And now I'm pissed...

Yeah!
This time I'mma let it all come out!
This time I'mma stand up and shout!
I'mma do things my way!
It's my way!
My way, or the highway!

(Check out, check check... out, check check check check out my melody)

Just one more fight
About a lot of things
And I will give up everything
To be on my own again
Free again...

Yeah!
This time I'mma let it all come out!
This time I'mma stand up and shout!
I'mma do things my way!
It's my way!
My way, or the highway!

Some day you'll see things my way
'Cause you never know
Where you never know
Where you're gonna go

(Check, check out, check, check out my melody)

Just one more fight
And I'll be history
Yes, I will straight up
Leave your ****
And you'll be the one who's left
Missing me...

Yeah!
This time I'mma let it all come out!
This time I'mma stand up and shout!
I'mma do things my way!
It's my way!
My way, or the highway!

Some day you'll see things my way
'Cause you never know
Where you never know
Where you're gonna go

(Check out, check check out, check check out, check check out, check check out, check check out, check check out... my melody)_


----------



## vixened (Mar 5, 2021)

_Sleeping peacefully
The girl I used to be
Until I fell so deep
A neverending tragedy
You haunt me in my dreams
But it's all I want to see
You're the oxygen I need
Yet I can't breathe
Circles, in circles, I go around
Looking for something that can't be found
Circles, in circles, without a sound
My words can't be heard when the fear surrounds my heart
What is happening to me?
Tell me, what does all this mean
So far away from reality
What a lovely place to be
I tell myself, 'cause every second like this feels like hell
Are these words that you gave me real?
I can't tell
It doesn't matter, 'cause nothing matters
I'll see you again in a dream so far away
Circles, in circles, I go around
Looking for a reason that can't be found
Circles, in circles, without a sound
My tears can't be heard when they hit the ground
So come, take my hand and
Come, make me feel what it's like
When love comes alive
And one day, I wish that
I won't keep hiding the truth
But I'm just a fool
Oh, I'm such a fool
I'm dying, I'm breathing
Repeating, repeating
I'm crying, I'm healing
I'm dying, I'm breathing
Repeating, repeating
I'm crying, I'm healing
I'm dying, I'm breathing
Repeating, repeating
I'm crying, I'm healing
Circles, in circles, I go around
Looking for a reason that can't be found
Circles, in circles, without a sound
My tears can't be heard when they hit the ground
Circles, in circles, I go around
Looking for something that can't be found
Circles, in circles, without a sound
My words can't be heard when the fear surrounds my heart
So come, take my hand and
Come, make me feel what it's like
When love comes alive (When love comes alive
And one day, I wish that
I won't keep hiding the truth
But I'm just a fool
Oh, I'm such a fool
I'm dying, I'm breathing
Repeating, repeating
I'm crying, I'm healing
I'm dying, I'm breathing
Repeating, repeating
I'm crying, I'm healing, re-_


----------



## milktae (Mar 5, 2021)

_Light us up until we pop
I wanna burn bright until we're not
Let's keep each other safe from the world
I'll be your optimistic black hole
Full of love I can't control
Let's keep each other safe from the world
(From the world)

Happy Birthday
Merry Christmas
To the one I call my missus
I'm leaving you love notes in the kitchen
That say it all
I know you said to mind my business
But Cupid sent me on a mission
That's got me sitting, wishing
Waiting for your call
Let's be lucky people, you and me_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 5, 2021)

Well, I'm huffin', I'm puffin', I'll blow your house in!
Huffin', puffin', blow your house in!
Huffin', puffin', blow your house in!
Huffin', puffin', blow your house in!

Huffin' and a puffin' and I'll blow your house in!

Huffin' and a puffin' and I'll blow your house in!!

Huffin' and a puffin' and I'll blow your house in!!!

*HUFFIN' AND A PUFFIN' AND I'LL BLOW YOUR HOUSE IN!!!!!!*


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 5, 2021)

Kinda bug and kinda snack
Try to catch 'em in your trap
Feed somebody and you'll see
We are whatever we eat
Find 'em hiding in the sand
Tearing up a ketchup patch
Come to Snaktooth Island and
Discover its Bugsnax
I heard that somewhere far off in the ocean
There lies an island where the creatures roam
A famed explorer tells me they're delicious and yet
They're hitherto unknown
You might think it sounds impossible
'Til you've seen a carrot crawl
Kinda bug and kinda snack
Try to catch 'em in your trap
Feed somebody and you'll see
We are whatever we eat
Find 'em hiding in the sand
Tearing up a ketchup patch
Come to Snaktooth Island and
Discover its Bugsnax
Oh-oo-oh
It's Bugsnax
Oh-oo-oh
Talkin' 'bout Bugsnax
Oh-oo-oh
It's Bugsnax
And if the rumour's not complete baloney
Then it's the story of the century
So grab a journal listen up and make some new friends
To solve the mystery
An expedition thirteen-strong
Of Grumpuses who all set off
Seeking out a better life
On Snaktooth Island they did find
A tasty quest to fill the hole
That many feel inside their soul
Venture deep to reach the truth
And maybe you'll learn something too
You might think it sounds impossible
'Til you've seen a sandwich climb a wall
Kinda bug and kinda snack
Try to catch 'em in your trap
Feed somebody and you'll see
We are whatever we eat
Find 'em hiding in the sand
Tearing up a ketchup patch
Come to Snaktooth Island and
Discover its Bugsnax
Oh-oo-oh
It's Bugsnax
Oh-oo-oh
Talkin' 'bout Bugsnax
Oh-oo-oh
It's Bugsnax
Oh-oo-oh
Everyone's talkin' 'bout Bugsnax
It's Bugsnax


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 8, 2021)

*oh oh oh oh ohhhhh*

big time rush - big time rush
this one single line has been stuck in the back of my mind since 2012


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 8, 2021)

Pink lemonade on autumn bomber coats
Peter Pan collars, but my daughter's growing up
She's gonna be a lot like me
But I don't wanna be at all like me

Oh, yellow buzz-cuts, pulling out stingers
You're telling me I'm holding up 11 fingers
And stranger things than death can happen
To lab rat girls and pretty white rabbits

But everybody knows that, nobody knows that
Everybody's in on everybody's business
This isn't my first Christmas, I know mistletoe when I see it

Baby, could you play along with me?
Baby, would that be alright with you?
And when we find out what's wrong with me
Could you tell me how I'm right for you?
Baby, could you play along with me?
Baby, would that be alright with you?
And when we find out what's wrong with me
Could you tell me how, could you tell me how, and if I'm still pretty?

Cigarette burns, laugh lines, wide dimples
If they could see the future back when times were simple
Would they kiss your cheek or yank the bandage off?
Let you speak or take advantage of how
If everyone's sick, well then nobody can catch it
And if everybody's different how could anybody match?
And we're looking through the pockets of the hand-me-downs we laid out
Wondering if we'll fit into the yesterdays we played out

Everybody knows that, nobody knows that
Everybody's all up in my goddamn business
This isn't my first kiss
It's better to be lost than loved, now, isn't it?

Baby, could you play along with me?
Baby, would that be alright with you?
And when we find out what's wrong with me
Could you tell me how I'm right for you?
Baby, could you play along with me?
Baby, would that be alright with you?
And when we find out what's wrong with me
Could you tell me how, could you tell me how, and if I'm still pretty?

Walking bikes home with a scraped-knee, sunset smudged across your brow
Warmer tears than you've grown used to since then
A toast to the nosebleed seats
And the big dream sequence where you're found
Guilty of your innocence and gently sent right back to bed

Everybody knows that, nobody knows that
Everybody's all up in my mother****ing business
This isn't my first anything
This isn't my first anything

Everybody knows that, nobody knows that
Everybody's in on everybody's business
This isn't my first lyric, I know exactly how I should finish it

Baby, could you play along with me?
Baby, would that be alright with you?
And when we find out what's wrong with me
Could you tell me how I'm right for you?
Baby, could you play along with me?
Baby, would that be alright with you?
After all of that's been done to me
Could you tell me how, could you tell me how, could you tell me

What's so wrong about what's wrong with me?
I'm just trying to do what's right by you
What's so wrong about what's wrong with me?
Oh, I'm just trying to do what's right by you

Baby, could you play along with me?
Baby, would that be alright with you?
After all of that's been done with me
Could you tell me how, could you tell me how
Could you tell me how?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 10, 2021)

close your eyes, shut your mouth
dream a dream and get us out
dream dream dream dream dream dream

hit the hay, fast asleep
dream a dream you little bleep
dream dream dream dream dream dream

just relax, lay about
or my fist will put you out
dream dream dream dream dream dream

take your time, but be aware
there is darkness in the air
dream dream dream dream dream dream

don't despair, step right up 
glass of water? here's a cup
dream dream dream dream dream dream

dream - sharkboy and lavagirl


----------



## milktae (Mar 12, 2021)

_My world’s been hectic seems electric
But I’ve been waking up
with your voice in my head
And I’m trying to send a message
And let you know that every single
minute I’m without you I regret it

Every day every night
I’ve been thinking back on you and I
Every day every night

I worked my whole life
Just to get right just to be like
Look at me I’m never coming down

I worked my whole life
Just to get high just to realize
Everything I need is on the
Everything I need is on the ground
On the ground
Everything I need is on the ground_

on the ground - rose 
i love her new songs sm :[


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 14, 2021)

_I wish I would've met you
Now it's a little late
What you could've taught me
I could have saved some face
They think that your early ending
Was all wrong
For the most part they're right
But look how they all got strong

That's why I say "hey man, nice shot"
Good shot, man

Aaaaaaaaa maaaaan!
Haaaaaas guun!
Heeeeey maaaaan!
Haaave fuun!
Nice shot!

Now that the smoke's gone
And the air is all clear
Those who were right there
Got a new kind of fear
You'd fight and you were right
But they were just too strong
They'd stick it in your face
And let you smell what they consider wrong

That's why I say "hey man, nice shot"
What a good shot, man

Aaaaaaaaa maaaaan!
Haaaaaas guun!
Heeeeey maaaaan!
Haaave fuun!
Nice shot!

Ooohhh, I wish I would have met you!
I wish I would have met you!
I'd say, "nice shot"!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm headed straight for the floor
The alcohol served its tour
And it's headed straight for my skin
Leaving me daft and dim

I've got this shake in my legs
Shaking the thoughts from my head
But who put these waves in the door?
I crack and out I pour

I'm Mr. Loverman
And I miss my lover, man
I'm Mr. Loverman
Oh, and I miss my lover

The ways in which you talk to me
Have me wishin' I were gone
The ways that you say my name
Have me runnin' on and on

Oh, I'm cramping up
I'm cramping up

But you're cracking up
You're cracking up

I'm Mr. Loverman
And I miss my lover, man
I'm Mr. Loverman
Oh, and I miss my lover

I've shattered now, I'm spilling out
Upon this linoleum ground (Mr. Loverman)
I'm reeling in my brain again
Before it can get back to you (Mr. Loverman)
Oh what am I supposed to do without you?

I'm Mr. Loverman
And I miss my lover, man (I miss my lover)
I'm Mr. Loverman (oh-oh)
Oh, and I miss my lover (Mr. Loverman)

I'm Mr. Loverman (oh-oh)
And I miss my lover, man
I'm Mr. Loverman
And I miss my lover


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm so much better than youuuu
I'm a ten you're a twoooo
I'm a queen, you're a fool
I'm a throne, you're a stool
You'll never be this cool

No, I sing to you on the stageee
I'm at the top of my gameee
I'm a star, and you're lame
I'm cash, you are changee
You'll never have my fame

So
You Wish You Were Me
Got everything you need
Got no time for jealousy
I,
You Wish You Were Meee

You Wish You Were Me - Raini Rodriguez

"I'm a throne, you're a stool" will always be my favorite lyric from any song.
_also this needs a full version_


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 15, 2021)

Somebody told me
That you had a boyfriend
Who looks like a girlfriend
That I had in February 
Of last year

it’s not confidential
I have potential 
Rushing and rushing
Around!


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 15, 2021)

Recently, it has not been song lyrics that are stuck in my head, but a few measures of "The Great Escape (March)" instead.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 17, 2021)

_Oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh

Make it count, play it straight
Don't look back, don't hesitate
When you go big time

What you want, what you feel
Never quit, and make it real
When you roll big time

Hey, hey
Listen to your heart now
Hey, hey
Don't you feel the rush?
Hey, hey
Better take your shot now
Oh-oh, oh-oh

Go and shake it up
What you gotta lose?
Go and make your luck with the life you choose
If you want it all, lay it on the line
It's the only life you got
So you gotta live it big time

Oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh

Step it up, get in gear
Go for broke, make it clear
Gotta go big time

Make it work, get it right
Change the world over night
Gotta dream big time (Hey-hey)

Hey, hey
Give it all you've got now
Hey, hey
Isn't it the rush?
Hey, hey
Finish what you start now
Oh-oh, oh-oh

Go and shake it up
What you gotta lose?
Go and make your luck with the life you choose
If you want it all, lay it on the line
It's the only life you got
So you gotta live it big time

Look around
Every light is shining now
It's brighter somehow
Look around
Nothing's really as it seems
Nothing but dreams
You and I
Gonna make a brand new sound
Like we own this town
We can't die
Now our feet are off the ground
We'll never look down

Welcome to the big time
All the pretty people see you walking in the sunshine
Welcome to the good times
Life will never be the same

Go and shake it up
What you gotta lose?
Go and make your luck with the life you choose
If you want it all, lay it on the line
It's the only life you got
So you gotta live it big time

Oh, oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh, oh
If you want it all, lay it on the line
It's the only life you got
So you gotta live it big time_

big time rush - btr

this song still hasn't left my brain and its kinda irritating me, but at the same time i'm not too mad because it's a bop


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 18, 2021)

_For how long do we tolerate
These fools drunk with power?

Drunk with power, and obsessed with death
Death and destruction, drunk with power!

A giant game of chess they play
With you and I
As the disposable pieces!

Drunk with power, and obsessed with death
Death and destruction, drunk with power!

For how long do we tolerate
These fools drunk with power?

Drunk with power, and obsessed with death
Death and destruction, drunk with power!

A giant game of chess they play
With you and I
As the disposable pieces!

Drunk with power, and obsessed with death
Death and destruction, drunk with power, POWER, POWER, POWER, POWER, *POWEEER!!!*_


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 21, 2021)

_There are beads that wrap
Around your knees that crackle into the dark
Like a walk in the park, like a hole in your head
Like the feeling you get when you realize you're dead
This time we ride roller coasters into the ocean
We feel no emotion as we spiral down to the world
And I guess it's worth your time
Because there's some lives you live
And some you leave behind
It gets hard to explain
The gardenhead knows my name

Leave me alone
For you know this isn't the first time
In fact this is twice in a row
That the angels have slipped through our landslide
And filled up our garden with snow
And I don't wish to taste of your insides
Or to call out your name through my phone
For the glory boys at your bedside will love you

As long as you're something to own_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

_If I were a tardigrade I'd move out from home
Why live in the shrubbery when you could have a throne?
Pressure wouldn't squash me and fire couldn't burn
These are the things that I never will learn

These are the things I never will learn...

Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai, lai
Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai

I live in the shrubbery, for that's all I crave (Ah ha)
I don't want these excitements to see me to my grave (Ah ha)
I can live life in vacuums for years with no drink (Ah ha)
And put up with hardships more than you can think

And put up with hardships more than you can think...

Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai, lai
Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai

If I shed all my liquid and let myself dry out
I'll shrivel and sleep for some 15-odd years
I'd wake up, come water, and get on with living
With time in my pocket to pass by the day

If I were a tardigrade I'd move out from home (Ah ha)
Why live in the shrubbery when you could have a throne? (Ah ha)
Pressure wouldn't squash me and fire couldn't burn (Ah ha)
These are the things that I will never learn

These are the things I never will learn...

Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai, lai
Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai

Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai, lai
Lai, lai-lai lai-lai, lai-lai lai-lai...

For I am a tardigrade (Ah ha)
And I'll stay at home (Ah ha)
I'd not trade it for anything (Ah ha)
Not a knife, a cup or a throne (Woo ooh, ooh ooh ooh)

Well, all I want is my shrubbery (Ah ha)
And my little patch of moss (Ah ha)
With my whisky in the cabinet (Ah ha)
And my feet all clothed in socks

And my feet clothed in socks...

Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai, lai
Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai

Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai, lai
Lai, lai-lai-lai lai lai, lai-lai lai-lai lai lai_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 21, 2021)

YOU WERE WORKING IN A COCKTAIL BAR-


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 21, 2021)

_Sacrifice
When it comes to me, don't want no compromise

This should be the only body on your mind

When it comes to me, I'm down for life

So tell me, would you sacrifice?_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm not sure if this counts as a 'song' but i'll put it here anyway

_Welcome to the Tipton
Where everything is sweet
Try joining us for dinner, may I offer you a seat

Next time stay at the Tipton
The Tipton puts you on top
When you stay at the Tipton,
The good times they never stop
Because you're the star, when you travel far
The food is always gourmet
At the Tipton
It's your place to stay

Come on down to the Tipton
The Tipton's our place to play
Room service, movies, and ice cream

In Paris, New York, or Bombay
Hang your hat, by our welcome mat
We want you to have it your way

At the Tipton,
At the Tipton,
At the Tipton,

Your place to stay
And bring the family
The Tipton is the place to stay
Check in!
NOW!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

Got a number one victory royale
Yeah fortnite we bout to get down (get down)
Ten kills on the board right now
Just wiped out tomato town
My friends just go down
I’ve revived him now we’re heading south bound
Now we’re in the pleasant park streets
Look at the map go to the mark sheets

Take me to your Xbox to play fortnite today
You can take me to moist mire but not loot lake
I would really love to, chug with you
We can be pro fortnite gamers

He said hey broski
You got some heals and a shield pot
I need healing and I am only at one HP
Hey dude sorry, I found nothing on the safari
I checked the upstairs of that house but not the underneath yet
There’s a chest that’s just down there
The storm is coming fast and you need heals to prepare
I’ve V-Bucks that I’ll spend
More than you can contend
I’m a cool pro fortntie gamer
Cool pro fortntie ga-

Take me to your Xbox to play fortnite today
You can take me to moist mire but not loot lake
I really love to, chug with you
We can be pro fortnite gamers

La la la la la ee a
La la la la la ee a
La la la la la ee a
Yeah you be my pro fortnite gamer
Pro fortnite gamer

Can we get a win this weekend
Take me to loot lake
Let’s change the game mode and we can disco dominate
We’ll top an ATK take me to the zone
I’m running kinda low on mats
I need to break some stone
Dressed in all these fancy clothes
He’s got Renegade Raider
And he’s probably a pro
He just shot my back
I turn back and I attack
I just got a victory royale
A victory royale

Take me to your Xbox to play fortnite today
You can take me to moist mire but not loot lake
I really love to, chug with you
We can be pro fortnite gamers


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 21, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Got a number one victory royale
> Yeah fortnite we bout to get down (get down)
> Ten kills on the board right now
> Just wiped out tomato town
> ...


me and my sister were literally singing this earlier


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 21, 2021)

_Imagine a place
Where dreams lead the way
And all of the colours fade to grey

Imagine a dream
Now close both your eyes
Fall into the violette skies_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 22, 2021)

Just a moment dear
I hear someone at the door
And the beating of a heart
That I hid beneath the floor
They've come for me love
Save yourself
I am far beyond repair
They will bury me alive
But I'm not inclined to care
I am too far gone now

So dry your eyes and count to ten
They'll have me on the pyre by then
Forget the man I used to be
You'll move a long more easily

A moment dear
I hear someone in the hall
And the plundering of promises
We hung up on the wall
They've come for us love
Save yourself I am bitter to the bone
And I'm growing rather fond
Of the wandering alone
I am too far gone now

So dry your eyes and count to ten
They'll have me on the pyre by then
Forget the man I used to be
You'll move a long more easily

Now I must finish what I started
I'll write a symphony for the departed
I have no time for second chances
So I survive on bourbon, blood, and backward glances

The scene begins
Your cries become the wind
A desperate plea best left unheard
Then my contrived goodbye
A poet's pantomime
A drunken jester's final words

Just a moment dear
I hear someone at the door
And the beating of a heart that I hid beneath
They've come for me love

Now I must finish what I started
I'll write a symphony for the departed
I have no time for second chances
So I survive on bourbon, blood, and backward glances

Dry your eyes and count to ten
They'll have me on the pyre by then


----------



## 0ni (Mar 22, 2021)

ROLLIN' AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND
GOT PLACES TO GO GOTTA
FOLLOW MY RAINBOW​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Joleeeene, I'm begging of you please don't take my maaaan


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 29, 2021)

_(He's a phantom)
(Danny Phantom, Phantom, Phantom)

Yo, Danny Fenton, he was just 14
When his parents built a very strange machine
It was designed to view a world unseen
(He's gonna catch em' all 'cause he's Danny Phantom)

When it didn't quite work his folks they just quit
But then Danny took a look inside of it
There was a great big flash, everything just changed
His molecules got all rearranged
(Phantom, phantom)

When he first woke up he realized
He had snow white hair and glowing green eyes
He could walk through walls, disappear and fly
He was much more unique than the other guys
It was then when he knew what he had to do
He had to stop all the ghosts from comin' through
He's here to fight for me and you

He's gonna catch 'em all cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all 'cause he's Danny Phantom
Gonna catch 'em all 'cause he's
Danny Phantom_

Name a better rap, i'll wait.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 29, 2021)

_Pretty Lavinia
Of the Six and Five Mile Inns
Works the lost parlors
In a town of missing men
Carolina swamp juice
By the finger
As she lingers
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia

What goes in Lavinia's drum?
One part kisses, three part rum
Northern girl with a Southern tongue
Pretty Lavinia

Another body
Was combed from the Ashley Bank
Tied with cattails and stones until it sank
But Lavinia
Breezing corners
Past the mourners
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia

Gossip and needles
Where the chapel ladies meet
And pray for Lavinia
A-sauntering down the street
Where's Anne Coley?
What's delayed her?
Who can say, sir?
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia

What goes in Lavinia's drum?
One part kisses, three part rum
Northern girl with a Southern tongue
Pretty Lavinia

What goes in Lavinia's drum?
One part kisses, three part rum
Northern girl with a Southern tongue
Pretty Lavinia

Mr. Pearl Akin
Found in the penny fish carts
Split wide open
With salt upon his parts
There's his top hat
There's his waistcoat
Where's the bank note?
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia

Samuel McGinty
Entered for a roof and bed
And a shot of red whiskey
Was poured a black triple instead
Stumbled Room Six
There and about
Never checked out
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia

What goes in Lavinia's drum?
One part kisses, three part rum
Northern girl with a Southern tongue
Pretty Lavinia

What goes in Lavinia's drum?
One part kisses, three part rum
Northern girl with a Southern tongue
Pretty Lavinia

Pretty Lavinia
Of the Six and Five Mile Inns
Works the lost parlors
In a town of missing men
Carolina swamp juice
By the finger
As she lingers
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia

Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia
(What goes in Lavinia's drum)
Of the Six and Five Mile Inns
(One part kisses, three part rum)
Works the lost parlors
(Northern girl with a Southern tongue)
In a town of missing men
(Pretty Lavinia)
Carolina swamp juice
(What goes in Lavinia's drum?)
By the finger
(One part kisses, three part rum)
As she lingers
(Northern girl with a Southern tongue)
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia
(Lavinia)
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia
(Lavinia)
Pretty, pretty, pretty Lavinia
(Lavinia) _


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 31, 2021)

_Be what you wanna be
See what you came to see
Been what you wanna be
I don't like what I see

Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you, hell within
Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you, hell within
Like the coldest winter will
Heaven beside you, hell within
And you think you have it still
Heaven inside you

So there's problems in your life
That's ****** up, and I'm not blind
I'm just see-through faded, super jaded
Out of my mind!

Do what you wanna do
Go out and seek your truth
When I'm down and blue
Rather be me than you

Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you, hell within
Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you, hell within
Like the coldest winter will
Heaven beside you, hell within
And you wish you had it still
Heaven inside you

So there's problems in your life
That's ****** up, I'm not blind
I'm just see-through faded, super jaded
Out of my mind!

Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you, hell within
Like the coldest winter chill
Heaven beside you, hell within
Like the coldest winter will
Heaven beside you, hell within
And you know you have it still
Heaven inside you

So there's problems in your life
That's ****** up, but you're not blind
You're just see-through faded, overrated
Out of your mind!_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2021)

SITTIN IN MY OFFICE WITH A PLATE OF GRILLED BACON
CALL MY MAN DWIGHT JUST TO SEE WHAT WAS SHAKIN

YO MIKE OUR TOWN IS DOPE AND PRETTY
SO CHECK OUT HOW WE LIVE _IN THE ELECTRIC CITY_


THEY CALL IT SCRANTON *WHAT* THE ELECTRIC CITY
SCRANTON *WHAT* THE ELECTRIC CITY


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 6, 2021)

_“There's too many men, too many people
Making too many problems
And there's not much love to go around
Can't you see this is the land of confusion?

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in.”_

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2021)

_Help me if you can
It's just that this, is not the way I'm wired
So could you please help me understand why
You've given in to all these
Reckless dark desires

You're lying to yourself again!
Suicidal imbecile!
Think about it, you're pounding on a fault line
What'll it take to get it through to you, precious?
I'm over this
Why do you wanna throw it away like this?
Such a mess
Why_ _would I want to watch you?

Disconnect and self-destruct one bullet at a time
What's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die!

Medicated drama queen
Picture perfect, numb belligerence
Narcissistic drama queen
Craving fame and all its decadence

Lying through your teeth again!
Suicidal imbecile!
Think about it, you're pounding on a fault line
What'll it take to get it through to you, precious?
Go with this, why do you wanna throw it away like this?
Such a mess
Why_ _would I wanna watch you?

Disconnect and self-destruct one bullet at a time
What's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die!

(They were right about you
They were right about you)

Lying to my face again!
Suicidal imbecile!
Think about it, you're pounding on a fault line
What'll it take to get it through to you, precious?
I'm over this
Why do you wanna throw it away like this?
Such a mess, over this, over this!

Disconnect and self-destruct, one bullet at a time!
What's your hurry, everyone will have his day to die!
If you choose to pull the trigger, should your drama prove sincere
Do it somewhere far away from here!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

_You're trying to replace yourself
You're trying to replace yourself, you're trying to replace yourself
You're trying to replace yourself, you're trying to replace yourself
You're trying to replace yourself, you're trying to replace yourself
You're trying to replace yourself

Carving out a fact from a reckoning
Beckoning you back, skin sagging off its skeleton
Levitating off the ground is another man wearing your face
All the other false identities,
Remedies or enemies to mitigate your memories
Shuddered at what they found when they stripped away the grace

Eulogy or biography, I'm who I oughtta be, and that is God to me
Never, never, never
So, my God, what's wrong with me? If who I wanna be might be
Never never never. Never never never.
Never never never. No never!

You'll never take me alive, baby. You'll never take me alive
You'll never take me
You'll never take me, you better pray that I die
You'll never take me alive, baby. You'll never take me alive
You'll never take me
You'll never take me, and no you're never gon' find
Somebody to replace yourself! Somebody to replace yourself!
Somebody to replace yourself! Somebody to replace yourself!

Damn, I thought you're not your imposter
You're so sure you're not gonna get caught
Dead in your own skin, but you didn't choose what you were born in
And another man in your repertoire
Ready in your head and fed upon your memoirs
Still the same rules apply from the birthday to the mourning

What you feel and what you do
Are those things really you? And if not, then what is?
Never, never, never
Oh my God, what's wrong with you? And I'm still asking who that is
Never Never Never. Never Never Never Never Never Never. No never

You'll never take me alive, baby, you'll never take me alive
You'll never take me
You'll never take me, you better pray that I die
You'll never take me alive, baby, you'll never take me alive
You'll never take me
You'll never take me, and no you're never gon' find
Somebody to replace yourself, somebody to replace yourself
Somebody to replace yourself, somebody to replace yourself

You'll never take me alive, baby. You'll never take me alive
You'll never take me
You'll never take me, you better pray that I die
You'll never take me alive, baby. You'll never take me alive
You'll never take me
You'll never take me, and no you're never gon' find

Somebody to replace yourself! Somebody to replace yourself!
Somebody to replace yourself! Somebody to replace yourself!
Somebody to replace yourself! Somebody to replace yourself!
Somebody to replace yourself! Somebody to replace yourself!
Hey!_

I can't stop thinking about WW songs


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 7, 2021)

_Ever since they put you away
Things haven't been quite the same
They cut off all your lovely hair
And gave you a brand new brain
Sent you to university
'Cos that was the next step up
Studying sociology
They gave you a plastic cup

What happened to you with your brand new brain?!
What will they do if they get you again?!
Animal! Coming to get you!
Animal! 'Cos you went insane!!!

Your new brain was working really well
And they were satisfied
They thought they'd done a miracle
But you had something to hide
They left a bit of your old brain
Stuck inside your skull
Well, that bit screwed up your culture
You became an animal!

What happened to you with your brand new brain?!
What will they do if they get you again?!
Animal! Coming to get you!
Animal! 'Cos you went insane!!!

One night you were drinking
In the student bar
Two pints blew your animal mind
Your brain just went too far!
The laughter turned to slaughter
You took all you could get
Now you sit alone in a disco
Smoking cigarettes!
Well, you're an animal!

What happened to you with your brand new brain?!
What will they do if they get you again?!
Animal! Coming to get you!
Animal! 'Cos you went insane!!!

Animal! _


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

Let's get down to business
To defeat the Huns
Did they send me daughters
When I asked for sons?

You're the saddest bunch I ever met
But you can bet before we're through
Mister, I'll make a man out of you

Tranquil as a forest
But on fire within
Once you find your center
You are sure to win

You're a spineless, pale, pathetic lot
And you haven't got a clue
Somehow I'll make a man out of you

I'm never gonna catch my breath!
Say goodbye to those who knew me!
Boy, was I a fool in school for cutting gym?

This guy got 'em scared to death!
Hope he doesn't see right through me!
Now I really wish that I knew how to swim!

Be a man
You must be swift as the coursing river
Be a man
With all the force of a great typhoon
Be a man
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon

Time is racing toward us
'Til the Huns arrive
Heed my every order
And you might survive

You're unsuited for the rage of war
So pack up, go home, you're through
How could I make a man out of you?

You must be swift as the coursing river
(Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon

You must be swift as the coursing river
(Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 7, 2021)

_Looking for a cavern
A place where she can stay
Waiting for the darkness
When she leaves obsessed to make her way to me
Because it's getting to the time when she will need to feed and

I am the willing victim of a cannibal
She rips out my bones just like I'm an animal
And right when I'm feeling like my blood is drained
She calls it a game
But the wound that she leaves is unmistakable

I am not the only one that she has come to see
Dig up the skeletons of men who thought that they would be the
One like me
Like they could be the ones to make her believe
But for now

I am the willing victim of a cannibal
She rips out my bones just like I'm an animal
And right when I'm feeling like my blood is drained
She calls it a game
But the wound that she leaves is unmistakable

Hiding in corners disguised
She's a phantom, a glimmer inside
She keeps on feeding while I am conceding
So please won't you tear me open wide

I am the willing victim of a cannibal
She rips out my bones just like I'm an animal
And right when I'm feeling like my blood is drained
She calls it a game
But the wound that she leaves is unmistakable_


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2021)

_"There's a new world somewhere
They call the promised land
And I'll be there someday
If you will hold my hand
I still need you there beside me
No matter what I do
For I know I'll never find another you

There is always someone
For each of us, they say
And you'll be my someone
Forever and a day
I could search the whole world over
Until my life is through
But I know I'll never find another you."

*The Seekers - I'll Never Find Another You*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

****!

I was an existential criminal, so innocently cynical
Ignorant as **** but a proud individual
Originally meant to live a God-damned miracle
Might’ve been metaphysical, but I think it was medical

Testing my hypothesis
Never finding a theory

Emulating animals and mental aboriginals
A miserable **** but a loud Tao mystical
An enemy of ritual traditionally integral
To Biblical originals, but literally pitiful

Too impatient for outpatient
Paging Dr. Leary

Did you lose yourself? It’s always in the last place that you’d check
I might find myself by retracing my steps, but…

I don’t remember, well, I forgot myself
I don’t remember, I don’t remember 2012
I don’t remember how I forgot myself
I don’t remember, I don’t remember 2012
I don’t remember 2012, I don’t remember
Wow, the whole year’s a blur

I think I bought into the comedy and brought a lot of oddity
An odyssey I thought to be consider a commodity
And not until anomaly abolished my monotony
Did I applaud autonomy and modify a lot of me

I’ll escape this reality, be the next Houdini

Glory be Satori but its hallucinatory
And it’s sure to be a story I can tell in purgatory
I said, once I’ve lost it can there be a Mahaprajnaparamita?

Did you lose yourself? Well, it’s always in the last place you’d check
I might find myself by retracing my steps

Wow! I don’t remember how I forgot myself
I don’t remember, I don’t remember 2012
I don’t remember how I forgot myself
I don’t remember, I don’t remember 2012
I heard the world would turn to hell
Compared to that, I’m doing well

I don’t remember how I forgot myself
I don’t remember, I don’t remember 2012
I don’t remember how I forgot myself
I don’t remember, I don’t remember 2012
I don’t remember 2012, I don’t remember 2012


----------



## Plume (Apr 9, 2021)

drinking fountains are shorter than they used to be


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

_“They see you as small and helpless
They see you as just a child
Surprised when they find out that a warrior will soon run wild
Prepare for your greatest moments
Prepare for your finest hour
The dream that you've always dreamed is suddenly about to flower
We are lightning
Straying from the thunder
Miracles of ancient wonder
This will be the day we've waited for
This will be the day we open up the door
I don't wanna hear your absolution
Hope you're ready for a revolution
Welcome to a world of new solutions
Welcome to a world of bloody evolution
In time, your heart will open minds
A story will be told
And victory is in a simple soul
Your world needs a great defender
Your world's in the way of harm
You want a romantic life, a fairytale that's full of charm
Beware that the light is fading
Beware as the dark returns
This world's unforgiving, even brilliant lights will cease to burn
Legends scatter
Day and night will sever
Hope and peace are lost forever
This will be the day we've waited for
This will be the day we open up the door
I don't wanna hear your absolution
Hope your ready for a revolution
Welcome to a world of new solutions
Welcome to a world of bloody evolution
In time, your heart will open minds
A story will be told
And victory is in a simple soul.”_

*This Will Be The Day by Jeff Williams with Casey Lee Williams (opening theme of RWBY)*


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 10, 2021)

So she got that booty poppin' like it's bubblegum, gum
Beat up on that booty like, rum-pum-pum pum
Will not listen to your bull****, nah-nah-nah nah
Baby Gravy droppin' heat like, rah-tah-tah tah
Pour your ***** a lil' Courvoisier
Yoko Ono came through with the yay
Roll more blunts up, baby, andele
Let's get lit like it's a holiday


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi, I'm Pablo
My Name's Tyrone
I'm Uniqua
I'm Tasha
And my name's Austin
And we're
Your backyard friends the Backyardigans

Together in the backyard again
In the place where we belong
Where we'll probably sing a song
And we'll maybe dance along

We've got the whole wide world in our yard to explore
We always find things we've never seen before
That's why everyday we're back for more
With your friends the Backyardigans

woke up with this song stuck in my head


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 10, 2021)

The drunk-tank’s blood red, junkie’s gonna relapse
Some think punk’s dead, me, I don’t believe that
Rock n’ roll gatherin’ the moss till I be that
Lichen-coated boulder, make you slip, bust your kneecap
Open on the Amazon, hide the cure for cancer
I’m Lance Armstrong, you’re the necromancer
Slash n’ burn, crash into the 42nd answer
All my fellow skeletons adore the army ants here
Flies on my eyeballs, scabs on my elbows
Heaven knows God’s sittin’ up there like, “Hell no!”
Only one thing comes to those who wait
It's never too late to embrace your fate


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 10, 2021)

_Hope dangles on a string
Like slow-spinning redemption
Winding in and winding out
The shine of it has caught my eye
And roped me in
So mesmerizing, so hypnotizing
I am captivated
I am...

Vindicated!
I am selfish!
I am wrong!
I am right, I swear I'm right!
Swear I knew it all along and I am flawed!
But I am cleaning up so well!
I am seeing in me now the things you swore you saw yourself!

So clear like the diamond in your ring
Cut to mirror your intention
Oversized and overwhelmed
The shine of which has caught my eye
And rendered me so isolated
So motivated
I am certain now that I am...

Vindicated!
I am selfish!
I am wrong!
I am right, I swear I'm right!
Swear I knew it all along and I am flawed!
But I am cleaning up so well!
I am seeing in me now the things you swore you saw yourself!

So turn up the corners of your lips
Part them and feel my fingertips
Trace the moment, fall forever!
Defense is paper thin
Just one touch and I'd be in too deep now
To ever swim against the current...

So let me slip away!
So let me slip away!
So let me slip away!
So let me slip against the current
So let me slip away!
So let me slip away!
So let me slip away!
So let me slip away!

Vindicated!
I am selfish!
I am wrong!
I am right, I swear I'm right!
Swear I knew it all along and I am flawed!
But I am cleaning up so well!
I am seeing in me now the things you swore you saw yourself!

Slight hope
It dangles on a string
Like slow spinning redemption_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 16, 2021)

_One day I saw a man
Dressed in rags, with a staff in his hand
Begging for a penny to survive
How poor a man can be
I gave him hospitality
A room, a bed and lots of food to eat

Still I hear his last few words
"I can never return what you've done
But Heaven will remember and repay"
Fifty years had gone since I saw him
I was dying and I'd soon be dead
Three angels stood in front of my bed

The first one she said to me, "don't be afraid
I will give you immortality, and grace for your soul"
The second had eyes of gold, she gave me my wings
The third gave all wisdom, and angel could give
.._._To me

One day I saw a man
Dressed in rags, with a staff in his hand
Begging for a penny to survive
How poor a man can be
I gave him hospitality
A room, a bed and lots of food to eat

I joined with my destiny, eternally
I knew I was born again, an angel to be
A vision beyond my dreams, called me by name
So in devotion I spread my wings, to heaven I had came
...To stay_


----------



## Beanz (Apr 16, 2021)

McDonald's is the place to rock
It is a restaurant where they buy food to eat
It is a good place to listen to the music
People flock here to get down to the rock music
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
McDonald's will make you fat
They serve Big Macs
They serve Quarter-Pounders
They will put pounds on you
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
McDonald's hamburgers are the worst
They are worse than Burger King
A Big Mac has twenty-six grams of fat
A Quarter-Pounder has twenty-eight grams of fat
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock 'n' Roll McDonald's
Rock on London
Rock on Chicago
Wheaties, breakfast of champions


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

_If I once said that I loved you
Today I regret it
If I once said that I loved you
I don't know what was I thinking I was crazy_

part of si una vez/if i once by selena :3


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 17, 2021)

Everybody get up it's time to slam now
We got a real jam goin' down
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance, do your dance
At the Space Jam Alright
Come on and slam, and welcome to the jam
Come on and slam, if you wanna jam
Hey you, watcha gonna do
Hey you, watcha gonna do
Hey you, watcha gonna do
Hey you, watcha gonna do
Party people in the house lets go
It's your boy "Jayski" a'ight so
Pass that thing and watch me flex
Behind my back, you know what's next
To the jam, all in your face
Wassup, just feel the bass
Drop it, rock it, down the room
Shake it, quake it, space
KABOOM
Just work that body, work that body
Make sure you don't hurt nobody
Get wild and lose your mind
Take this thing into over-time
Hey DJ, TURN IT UP QCD, goin' burn it up
C'mon y'all get on the floor
So hey, let's go a'ight
Everybody get up it's time to slam now
We got a real jam goin' down
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance, do your dance
At the Space Jam Alright
Wave your hands in the air if you feel fine
We're gonna take it into overtime
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance, do your dance
At the Space Jam Alright
C'mon it's time to get hyped say "Hoop there it is"
C'mon all the fellas say "Hoop there it is"
C'mon one time for the ladies say "Hoop there it is"
Now all the fellas say "Hoop there it is"
C'mon and run, baby run
C'mon, C'mon, do it, run baby run
Yeah, you want a hoop... so shoot, baby shoot
Oh, you want a hoop... so shoot, baby shoot
C'mon and slam, and welcome to the jam
C'mon and slam, if you wanna jam
C'mon and slam, and welcome to the jam
C'mon and slam, if you wanna jam
Slam, Bam, Thank you ma'am
Get on the floor and jam
It's the QCD on the microphone
Girl you got me in the zone
C'mon, C'mon and start the game
Break it down, tell me your name
We the team, I'm the coach
Let's dance all night from coast to coast
Just slide, from left to right
Just slide, yourself the night
QCD, drop the base 3-point-1 all in your face
Jam on it, let's have some fun
Jam on it, One on One
You run the hole and I run the "D"
So C'mon baby just jam for me
Everybody get up it's time to slam now
We got a real jam goin' down
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance, do your dance
At the Space Jam Alright
Wave your hands in the air if you feel fine
We're gonna take it into overtime
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance, do your dance
At the Space Jam Alright
Hey ladies! "Yah" Y'all ready stop? "NO!"
Y'all wanna know why? "Why?"
Cuz it's a Slam Jam Fellas
"Yah" Y'all ready to stop "NO!"
Y'all wanna know why? "Why?"
Cuz it's a Slam Jam
Everybody get up it's time to slam now
We got a real jam goin' down
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance, do your dance
At the Space Jam Alright
Wave your hands in the air if you feel fine
We're gonna take it into overtime
Welcome to the Space Jam
Here's your chance, do your dance
At the Space Jam Alright
C'mon, everybody say "Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah"
C'mon, C'mon let me hear you say "Hey ey ey O"
C'mon, C'mon everybody "Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah"
Just take the time to say "Hey ey ey O"
Check it out, Check it out
Y'all ready for this? (You know it)
Nah... y'all ain't ready!
Y'all ready for this? (You know it)
C'mon check it out, Y'all ready to jam? (You know it)
Nah... I, I don't think so
Y'all ready to jam? (You know it)
C'mon​


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 26, 2021)

_I am the one, Orgasmatron
The outstretched grasping hand
My image is of agony, my servants rape the land
Obsequious and arrogant, clandestine and vain
Two thousand years of misery, of torture in my name
Hypocrisy made paramount, paranoia the law
My name is called religion; sadistic, sacred whore

I twist the truth, I rule the world, my crown is called deceit
I am the emperor of lies, you grovel at my feet
I rob you and I slaughter you, your downfall is my gain
And still you play the sycophant and revel in your pain
And all my promises are lies, all my love is hate
I am the politician and I decide your fate

I march before a martyred world, an army for the fight
I speak of great heroic days, of victory and might
I hold a banner drenched in blood, I urge you to be brave
I lead you to your destiny, I lead you to your grave
Your bones will build my palaces, your eyes will stud my crown
For I am Mars, the God of War, and I will cut you down!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 26, 2021)

_Hey, I can do the dishes
And I could climb your walls
And I'll clean out my stitches
With rubbing alcohol

Hey, I can paint your eyelids
And you'll be so pristine
And I can keep your eyes shut
To keep you nice and clean

I am your dirty k-k
I am your dirty k-k
I am your dirty k-k
I am your Dirty King, hey yeah
I am your Dirty King

Hey, I can be your boyfriend
And I could be your all
And I can keep all your secrets
Inside the bedroom walls

Well, I can be so humble
And you'll be so naive
And I can be the motor, hey
You'll be the gasoline

I am your dirty k-k
I am your dirty k-k
I am your dirty k-k
I am your Dirty King, yeah yeah
I am your Dirty King
I am your Dirty King, yeah yeah
I am your Dirty King

Ah yeah

I am your dirty k-k
I am your dirty k-k
I am your dirty k-k
I am your Dirty King, yeah yeah
I am your Dirty King
I am your Dirty King, yeah yeah
I am your Dirty King

I am your dirty k-k-
I am your dirty k-k-
I am your dirty, huh_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 30, 2021)

_Sitting here wonderin' 'bout things
That only the Lord knows
Tryin' to feel all the pain you have inside
Misery shows
It doesn't matter how hard you try
It still shows

Please take His hand
The time has come to learn
Please take my hand
Let me take you to learn

I just want to show you
That you don't have to run anymore
I, I can show you your life has just begun

So many people trying to be free
Like the way it's meant to be
But our lives are filled with pain
Pain and misery
I'm so sorry it ended up this way
Soon the sun will shine on me

Please take His hand
The time has come to learn
Please take my hand
Let me take you to learn

I just want to take you
To places you haven't been before
I, I can take you
Will you let me in?

Sitting here wonderin' 'bout things
That only the Lord knows
Tryin' to feel all the pain you have inside
Misery shows
It doesn't matter how hard you try
It still shows

Please take His hand
The time has come to learn
Please take my hand
Let me take you to learn_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2021)

IF YOU'RE READY COME AND GET IT NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

_Sugar city
Pretty magic
Got me good vibes
Thank God I ain't driving
Traffic vision
Blurred blue bleedin'
That's a black out ladder
It don't matter anyhow
I'm climbing
Keep my good vibes
And check coats for cool climates
In common we got
Good friends rolled light on split ends
Pretty magic
Traffic addicts
_


----------



## jadetine (May 2, 2021)

*Control by Zoe Wees*
...

Sometimes I still think it's coming but I know it's not
Tryin' to breathe in and then out but the air gets caught
'Cause even though I'm older now and I know how to shake off the past
I wouldn't have made it if I didn't have you holding my hand

I don't wanna lose control
Nothing I can do anymore
Tryin' every day when I hold my breath
Spinnin' out in space pressing on my chest
I don't wanna lose control

I need you to know, I would never be this strong without you
You've seen how I've grown, you took all my doubts, 'cause you were home

...


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 3, 2021)

_Travelling toward the atomic sky
Passing through the wall of light we fly
To the center of the sun we go
Discovering secrets no one else has known
Within the center of the galaxy
Away from Earth and all its misery

Travelling toward the atomic sky
Passing through the wall of light we fly
Toward the center of the sun we go
Discovering secrets no one else has known
Within the center of the galaxy
Away from Earth and all its misery
Pressing on into the burning sky
Burning spaceship it's time to die!

Our ship explodes
Our work is done
We've left our lives
Inside the sun!_


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

Mark my words one day
You will pay, you will paay
Karma's gonna come collect your debt


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 3, 2021)

Mariner's Revenge Song-The Decemberist (refound this song recently, i missed it!!)

Find him, bind him
Tie him to a pole and break
His fingers to splinters
Drag him to a hole
Until he wakes up naked
Clawing at the ceiling of his grave


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

Find an island far away from me
A shipwreck lost at sea
Where nobody goes, no search party
Nobody knows but me

Find an island far away from me
A shipwreck lost at sea
Where nobody goes, no search party
Nobody knows but me

Find an island
Find an island


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 4, 2021)

_Cover my ears and close my eyes 
Just long enough to stop the noise 
Go on take everything and throw it away 
But I will use my voice 

Drown every truth in an ocean of lies 
Label me b**ch because I dare to draw my own line 
Burn every bridge and build a wall in my way 
But I will use my voice _

*Evanescence - Use My Voice*


----------



## PugLovex (May 4, 2021)

"they told me all of my cages were mental, so i got wasted like all my potential", this is me trying by taylor swift

this song is so beautiful i love it <3


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 10, 2021)

_Hit 'em boys!

Well I've said it before, and I'll say it again
You get nothing for nothing
Expect it when you're backseat driving
And your hands ain't on the wheel
It's easy to go along with the crowd
And find later on that your say ain't allowed
Oh, that's the way to find what you've been missing

So I'm heading out to the highway
I got nothing to lose at all
I'm gonna do it my way
Take a chance before I fall
A chance before I faaaaaall!

You can hang in a left or hang in a right
The choice it is yours to do as you might
The road is open wide to place your bidding
Now, wherever you turn, wherever you go
If you get it wrong, at least you can know
There's miles and miles to put it back together!

And I'm heading out to the highway
I got nothing to lose at all
I'm gonna do it my way
Take a chance before I fall
A chance before I faaaaaall!

On the highway!
On the highway!

Making a curve or taking the strain
On the decline, or out on the wain
Oh, everybody breaks down sooner or later
We'll put it to rights, we'll square up and mend
Back on your feet to take the next bend!
You weather every storm that's coming atcha!

And I'm heading out to the highway
I got nothin' to lose at all
I'm gonna do it my way
Take a chance before I fall
Yes, I'm heading out to the highway
I got nothing to lose at all
I got nothing... to lose... at... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLL!_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 14, 2021)

_You can bet there's nothin' but net
When I am in a zone and on a roll
But I got a confession, my own secret obsession
And it's making me lose control

Everybody gather 'round_
Well, if Troy can tell his secret, then I can tell mine
...I bake
What?
I love to bake! Strudels, scones, even apple pandowdy
_Not another sound!_
Someday, I hope to make the perfect crême brûlée!

_No, no, no, no
No, no, no
Stick to the stuff you know
If you wanna be cool, follow one simple rule
Don't mess with the flow, no, no
Stick to the status quo_

Look at me and what do you see?
Intelligence beyond compare
But, inside, I am stirring, something strange is occurring
It's a secret I need to share
_Open up, dig way down deep_
Hip hop is my passion! I love to pop and lock and jam and break
Is that even legal?
_Not another peep!_
It's just dancing! Sometimes, I think it's cooler than homework

_No, no, no, no
No, no, no
Stick to the stuff you know
It is better by far to keep things as they are
Don't mess with the flow, no, no
Stick to the status quo_

Listen well, I'm ready to tell
About a need that I cannot deny
Dude, there's no explanation for this awesome sensation
But I'm ready to let it fly
_Speak your mind and you'll be heard_

Alright, if Troy wants to be a singer, then I'm comin' clean
I play the cello!
Awesome! What is it?
...A saw?
No, dude, it's like a giant violin
_Not another word!_
Do you have to wear a costume?
Coat and tie

_No, no, no, no
No, no, no
Stick to the stuff you know
If you wanna be cool, follow one simple rule
Don't mess with the flow, no, no
Stick to the status quo, oh
No, no, no
Stick to the stuff you know
It is better by far to keep things as they are
Don't mess with the flow, no, no
Stick to the status quo

This is not what I want
This is not what I planned
And I just gotta say
I do not understand
Something is really
Something's not right!
Really wrong
And we gotta get things back where they belong
We can do it!_
Gotta play!
_Stick with what you know
We can do it!_
Hip hop, hooray!
_She has got to go
We can do it!_
Crême brûlée!

_Keep your voice down low
Not another peep, no
Not another word, no
Not another sound, no
Everybody, quiet!_

Why is everybody staring at you?
Not me. You!
Because of the callbacks?
I can't have people staring at me, I really can't!

_No!
No, no, no
Stick to the stuff you know (Stick to the stuff you know)
If you wanna be cool, follow one simple rule
Don't mess with the flow, no, no
Stick to the status quo, oh
No, no, no
Stick to the stuff you know (Stick to the stuff you know)
It is better by far to keep things as they are
Don't mess with the flow, no, no
Stick to the status-
Stick to the status-
Stick to the status quo_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 14, 2021)

You should be sitting up straight, but without stiffness 
And should feel comfortable 
Don't ever let yourself become tense 
Now let's type some more on the home row keys 
Ready? GO! 
Here we here we here we go nah 
Using proper rhythm wiggle your fingers and jam the keys 
Aquick snap of the finger 
And with practice, that's all there is to it 
Are you relaxed? 
You should be, you know 
Using proper rhythm wiggle your fingers and jam the keys 
A quick snap of the finger 
And with practice, that's all there is to it


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

_do her eyes look better when they shine
do her lips taste sweeter than mine
does she look prettier
when she cries
was i just too hard to handle
too emotionally unstable
you dont want me
and i cant change your mind_​


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)

i must find those rainbows, of yesterday


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 21, 2021)

_Victimized, but you're in bed
Stumble out and run dead
If it ever paid to self-start
Environment, make you smart!

Just another victim
Just another victim
Just another victim
Just another victim
Kid!

I heard it once, but not before
Beggin' off and livin' bored
My hands are tied, webbed feet again
Fell in behind and claim us dead!

Just another victim
Just another victim
Just another victim

Cast this, in spite of truth
Give it up, I'll lie to you
Blame and flame this, turned start
Pointed finger, you fall apart!

Just another victim
Just another victim
Just another victim
Just another victim

You played yourself, now you're pointin' fingers
Of how I've robbed and raped ya, bruised and scraped ya
But those are just lies 'cause in your eyes
You've been victimized, that's how you size it up
You disguise it up and try to make it look real
To cover up the low self-esteem you feel
Introspection, an afterthought
Swimmin' in guilt's your favorite sport
But now you're caught up in the undertow
You never knew a man could sink so low
But now you know 'cause you're John Doe
In a black bag, a tag on your toe
I built the house, I felt the pain
You're victimized, but got no one to blame!

Just another victim
You're just another victim, kid!
Just another victim
You're just another victim, kid!

Holy diver, I'm a survivor
Feeling like DeNiro in 'Taxi Driver'
With Jodi Foster and Harvey Keitel
Looks like I'm walkin' through a livin' hell
So spark that owl and I'll get lifted
Feelin' the effects of what my spliff did
'Cause I'm gifted, I read Sun Tzu
I bought a gun too so you'll never come to
The weight of the world ridin' on my shoulders
'Cause I'm a soldier, I thought I told ya

You're just another victim
You're just another victim, kid!
You're just another victim
You're just another victim, kid!
You're just another victim
You're just another victim, kid!
You're just another victim
You're just another victim, kid!

Just another victim
Just another victim
Just another victim
Just another victim, kid_


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 21, 2021)

Sunshine and ravioli... _macaroni_


----------



## a potato (May 21, 2021)

Somewhat cursed Among Us meme song  


Spoiler: cursed_lyrics.txt



It's just a sussy baka and it cannot be that bad
I'm feeling like imposter, I might just be a monster


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 23, 2021)

_Life is a ***** with no mouth and no lips
But it sure ain't no fun with no teeth and no tongue
Life is a ***** with no mouth and no lips
But it sure ain't no fun with no teeth and no tongue
Life is a ***** with no mouth and no lips
I say life is a ***** with no mouth and no lips
I say life is a ***** with no mouth and no lips _

On repeat all day in my head


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 2, 2021)

_Unsealed, on a porch a letter sat
Then you said, "I wanna leave it again"
Once I saw her on a beach of weathered sand
And on the sand, I wanna leave it again
On a weekend I wanna wish it all away, yeah
And then I called and I said that I'll go
And I said that I'll call out again
And the reason I oughta leave her calm, I know
I said, "I don't know whether I'm the boxer or the bag"
Oh yeah, can you see them, out on the porch?
Yeah, but they don't wave
I see them 'round the front way, yeah
And I know, and I know I don't wanna stay
(Make me cry)

Oh, I see, I don't know there's somethin' else
I wanna drum it all away
I said, "I don't, I don't know whether I was the boxer or the bag"
Oh yeah, can you see them, out the on porch?
Yeah, but they don't wave
I see them 'round the front way, yeah
And I know, and I know I don't want to stay at all
I don't want to stay
I don't want to stay
I don't want to stay
I don't _


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 2, 2021)

_Sometimes I get that overwhelming feeling
So sad the faces on TV
If I try to make the difference
Would it help anyway?
But then I stop and to myself I say

So you wanna change the world
What are you waiting for?
You say you wanna start right now
What are you waiting for?
It only takes one voice
So come on now and shout it out
Give a little more
What are you waiting for?_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 3, 2021)

_The shadows are dark with loneliness
And in them we are searching
It's all we've ever known
And the strength we need has been hidden!
Heaven help us, we're only human
I'm not sure if we can, if we can make it!
Heaven help

We need more than just enough
Your presence is required
Determined to find what we're searching for
We're weak and can only hold on for so long!

Heaven help us, we're only human
Heaven help 
Waiting for something, waiting for something
Heaven help us!
Waiting for something, waiting for something more!

More, more, more of you, more of you!
More, more, more of you, more of you!
Like a drug, we crave you for our addiction!
Even in your hands, it's so hard to feel your grasp
Even in your hands, it's so hard to feel your grasp around us!

Heaven help 
Waiting for something, waiting for something
Heaven help us!
Waiting for something, waiting for something more!_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

_Feeling my emotions gaze,
They’re so dry and empty from that day,
And they’re pushing me to move,
(I can’t find a place to go!)
Just a tiny speck of light,
Can defeat the darkness of the night,
With a power so great, it can rewrite the flow of time,
I’ll keep believing in you,
Somewhere in a place that will not fade,
Break free yourself...
So tell me which path I’m supposed to take,
Reaching for a dream from which I never will wake,
Do you wanna try?
Do you wanna try?
No matter where it’s gonna lead us to!
Right until the day my life has faded away,
I’ll keep on taking all the struggle and pain,
We can try again,
We can try again,
Even if we can’t see just what tomorrow brings,
Hold onto everything I feel, I can’t say at any cost...
I’ll scream them out aloud within my heart!
 
Trying to live within this world,
All the contradictions I’ve observed,
And so I wander aimlessly,
(I can’t find a place to go!)
And now my heart, so broken and frayed,
Tore apart everything in its way,
Distorting and changing the shape of every passing day,
I’ll keep believing in you,
Somewhere in a place that will not fade,
Break free yourself...
I’ll never be able to reach it now,
I can only try to turn my sadness to power,
Do you wanna try?
Do you wanna try?
I gotta keep on trying to flap my wings!
Right until the day when I’ve been granted my wish,
Aiming for a future that I’m not gonna miss,
We can try again,
We can try again,
I’m gonna try as hard as I can despite the pain,
Hold onto everything I feel, you can’t hear at any cost...
I’ll scream them out aloud within my heart!
 
Where are you wandering around,
The place you don’t belong,
They’re not words worth hearing, oh,
To fight toward yourself,
You just keep on moving until you die,
Waiting for your turn!
(And even if my body should be torn apart!)
So tell me which path I’m supposed to take,
Reaching for a dream from which I never will wake,
Do you wanna try?
Do you wanna try?
No matter where it’s gonna lead us to,
Right until the day my life has faded away,
I’ll keep taking all the struggle and pain,
We can try again,
We can try again,
Even if we can’t see just what tomorrow brings,
Hold onto everything I feel, I can’t say at any cost...
I’ll scream them out aloud within my heart!
  

-Black Clover ED 2 “Amazing Dreams” [English Version]_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 10, 2021)

_If you like to gamble, I tell you I'm your man
You win some, lose some, it's all the same to me
The pleasure is to play, makes no difference what you say
I don't share your greed, the only card I need is the Ace of Spades!
The Ace of Spades!

Playing for the high one, dancing with the devil
Going with the flow, it's all a game to me
Seven or eleven, snake eyes watching you
Double up or quit, double stake or split, the Ace of Spades!
The Ace of Spades!

You know I'm born to lose, and gambling's for fools
But that's the way I like it, baby
I don't wanna live forever!
And don't forget the joker!

Pushing up the ante, I know you gotta see me
Read 'em and weep, the dead man's hand again
I see it in your eyes, take one look and die!
The only thing you see, you know it's gonna be the Ace of Spades!
The Ace of Spades!_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2021)

_Beautiful,
Beautiful,
Beautiful…
Watching the sky above us,
Before the break of dawn,
Quietly as we wait for the start of a new day,
Let go of all of the feelings you’ve buried,
So you can see all that lies beyond,
Spread your wings and look up,
High as you jump one more time…
Now let yourself take flight,
And look down on the ocean underneath you,
Go further than all those who’ve tried,
Again and again we’ll fly,
Beautiful…
When I’m standing with you,
The world around me is shining so brightly,
Keep standing right here beside me,
For now,
And never let go…
Just don’t let go of my hand…
And follow me far across the horizon,
Right to the ends of the Earth…
The world is so beautiful,
If it stops rising,
Even if the sun will set,
Take my hand, and dive in,
To a world we haven’t seen yet,
Go take the path you want and I will stay by right your side,
All the things for the first time,
We know we can try,
They’re in the palm of your hand,
Endless lifelines,
Fired up and determined, ready,
Ditch the loneliness that is so, heavy,
Reach for the summit of the mountain up above us and you’ll see that we are already winning,
Cause it doesn’t matter what could lie up ahead,
Gotta keep on dreaming of the journey till the end,
Let’s go, keep up hope for the future lying beyond,
Now let yourself take flight,
And look down on the ocean underneath you,
Go further than all those who’ve tried,
Again and again we’ll fly…
Beautiful…
Any path that we tread,
Is filled with light that will spread when I’m with you,
Lighting the spark that’ll ignite,
Our hope,
Wherever you go…
Just don’t let go of my hand…
Keep watching me as we cross the horizon,
And keep going forevermore,
The world is so beautiful,
Hidden in serenity and the fire of life,
Lighting the way for a passion that never dies,
Watch the sky as the sun sets,
Rising up above us again,
Cycling to give us light,
For as long as it is alive,
Beautiful,
Beautiful,
Beautiful,
You make the world so beautiful,
Beautiful…
When I’m standing with you…
The world around me is shining so brightly,
Keep standing right here beside me,
For now,
And never let go…
Just don’t let go of my hand…
And follow me far across the horizon,
Right to the ends of the Earth,
The world is… so beautiful  

-Black Clover ED 13 “Beautiful” [English Version]_


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 12, 2021)

kiss me like you mean it, like you miss me, ‘cause I know that you do


----------



## milktae (Jun 29, 2021)

All your friends are so cool, you go out every night
In your daddy's nice car, yeah, you're livin' the life
Got a pretty face, pretty boyfriend, too
I wanna be you so bad, and I don't even know you
All I see is what I should be
Happier, prettier, jealousy, jealousy
All I see is what I should be
I'm losin' it, all I get's, jealousy, jealousy

jealousy jealousy - olivia rodrigo


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 30, 2021)

_I don't belong here
We gotta move on dear
Escape from this afterlife
Cause this time I'm right
To move on and on, far away from here

Got nothing against you
And surely I'll miss you
This place full of peace and light
And I'd hope you might take me back inside
When the time is right_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2021)

I'M KILROY 
KILROY
KILROY


----------



## Beanz (Jul 12, 2021)

Did you think I'd show up in a limousine? 
Had to save my money for security
Got a stalker walkin' up and down the street
Says he's Satan and he'd like to meet


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 20, 2021)

when i was
a young boy
my father took me into the city
to see a marching band
he said
son when
you grow up
will you be the savior of the broken-


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 20, 2021)

It's the moment of truth, and the moment to lie
The moment to live and the moment to die
The moment to fight, the moment to fight
To fight, to fight, to fight

To the right, to the left
We will fight to the death
To the edge of the earth
It's a brave new world
From the last to the first
To the right, to the left
We will fight to the death
To the edge of the earth
It's a brave new world
It's a brave new world

A warning to the prophet
The liar, the honest
This is war

To the leader, the pariah
The victor, the messiah
This is war
It's the moment of truth, and the moment to lie
The moment to live and the moment to die
The moment to fight, the moment to fight
To fight, to fight, to fight
To the right, to the left
We will fight to the death
To the edge of the earth
It's a brave new world
From the last to the first

(Man I love this song. Anthem of one of my novels ♡)


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2021)

If you are near to the dark
I will tell you 'bout the sun
You are here, no escape
From my visions of the world
You will cry all alone
But it does not mean a thing to me

Knowing the song I will sing
Till the darkness comes to sleep
Come to me, I will tell
'Bout the secret of the sun
It's in you, not in me
But it does not mean a thing to you

The sun is in your eyes
The sun is in your ears
I hope you see the sun
Someday in the darkness

The sun is in your eyes
The sun is in your ears
But you can't see the sun
Ever in the darkness
It does not much matter to me


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2021)

Gonna hop on that train today
I’ve got nowhere to go, no reason to stay


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2021)

_Maybe I don’t know what to do,
Hurry up, my mind is on the moon,
Flying up to where the wind blew…
Overflowin’ in the palm of my hand,
Passion to be who I am,
Spent my days all just wan-der-ing this world,
But then there’s only you who’s shining and pure,
A rusty knife‘ll never cut a thing now,
I am burning like a fire gone wild,
Like in the moment that my heart began to open,
And it had the chance to scream, loud and unbroken,
Everything was different from that moment on,
If I don’t try, I’ll never know…
I won-der why the flowers are blooming,
Your voice still ech-oes out in my heart,
Tell me why I just shouted to the sky,
But you are no, no longer here, that’s right,
Remembering the adventure we went on called li-i-i-ife,
Just a fleeting moment  ,
Call it just a dream, ‘cause I don’t mind it,
I’ll save you from the present, the one so torn and riddled with scars,
Lived your entire life in a monochrome world,
Shedding the tears, that for years I’ve been searching all the planet for,
Tell me what is it that you are looking forward to,
When all the light has disappeared, will it exist in you?
When I looked up to the moon and the stars,
I remembered your soft silhouette within my heart,
Alone but ignited, the morning sun is risin’,
The beating in your chest never erase it, or fight it,
I won-der why the evening approaches,
My voice is get-ting hoarse as it fades,
Show me why I am standing in the night,
But you are no, no longer here that’s right,
Remembering how we held tight the thing we call li-i-i-ife,
Now your voice still echoes,
It’s not a dream, I know I hear it,
I’ll save you from the present, the one so torn and riddled with scars,
  
Don’t matter if you’re ready,
I’m gonna find you,
Though it might sound funny,
I’ll do what I do,
I know that I will find you soon!
Tell me why I just shouted to the sky,
But you are no, no longer here, that’s right,
Remembering the adventure we went on called li-i-i-ife,
Just a fleeting moment  ,
Call it just a dream, ‘cause I don’t mind it,
I’ll save you from the present, the one so torn and riddled with scars,
  

—Dr. Stone ED “Life” [English Version]_


----------



## Balverine (Jul 29, 2021)

_



			Oh, hush, my dear, it's been a difficult year
And terrors don't prey on
Innocent victims
Trust me, darling, trust me darling
		
Click to expand...

 _


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 30, 2021)

_Love
Bleed in your own light
Dream of your own life
I miss me
I miss everything I'll never be
And on, and on
I torch my soul to show the world that I am pure
Deep inside my heart
No more lies
A crown of horns
An image formed deformed
The mark I've borne
A mark of scorn to you
Consume my love, devour my hate
Only powers my escape
The moon is out the stars invite
I think I'll leave tonight
Soon I'll find myself alone
To relax and fade away
Do you know what's coming down
Do you know I couldn't stay free?
I shall be free
I shall be free
I shall be free
I shall be free
Free, free
Free of those voices inside me
I shall be free
I shall be free_


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 16, 2021)

Turn on a neon light
At least make it feel like night
Put on some this or that
And maybe I won't feel so bad
Need a little background noise
To drown out this little voice
Running circles 'round my brain
Screaming louder than the pain

My head is spinning
My resolve is reeling
I can tell by the heavy in my heart
I'm going down soon
No use fighting the fight
It's no contest tonight
My figured out's never been more confused
Having mixed drinks about feelings and you

Turn off the bedroom light
Put on a brave face and face the night
It's either get used to this dread
Or the cold spot in our bed
The bottle helps, but the memory burns
The whiskey soothes, but I toss and turn
I'll find sleep 'til dreams relent
Wake up tired and try again

My head is spinning
My resolve is reeling
I can tell by the heavy in my heart
I'm going down soon
No use fighting the fight
It's no contest tonight
My figured out's never been more confused

Having mixed drinks about feelings and you
Having mixed drinks about feelings and you
Turn on a neon light
At least make it feel like night


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 16, 2021)

Everything sucks
Just kidding
Everything is great!
No, really
I haven't thought about my ex today, oh wait...
(fxck I just did)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2021)

_Raindrops keep falling on my head
But that doesn't mean that my eyes will soon be turning red
Crying's not for me
Cause
I can't stop the rain by complaining 

I did me some talking to the sun
I said I didn't like the way he got things done
Sleeping on the job 
Cause
Raindrops keep falling on my head, they keep falling_


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

_What kind of Pokémon are you?
How do you do the things you do?
Share with me your secrets deep inside. _


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 22, 2021)

Ohhh
I think I got’s the fever
I'm heated, pumpin' up
I’m pumpin' up the meter! (Word)
Label me a ring leader, mad party leader
Make you sweats up a storm
Liter, after liter, after liter. Spot. (Hey)
Can you dig it?
Come alive, y'all gimme what you got
Pick up, pump, stick up
Pump ya fist up
Yo, check this out I don't buck shots
I bust lip up

'Til the morning light, gonna make you feel alright
Pump it up all night
Body rock
Show me what you've got, let "Rob Reck" wreck the boom spot
(Hey, hey!)
'Til the morning light, gonna make you feel alright
Pump it up all night
Body rock
Show me what you've got, let "Rob Reck" wreck the boom spot


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

_I close my eyes and I can see
The world that's waiting up for me
That I call my own
Through the dark, through the door
Through where no one's been before
But it feels like home

They can say, they can say it all sounds crazy
They can say, they can say I've lost my mind
I don't care, I don't care, so call me crazy
We can live in a world that we design

'Cause every night I lie in bed
The brightest colours fill my head
A million dreams are keeping me awake
I think of what the world could be
A vision of the one I see
A million dreams is all it's gonna take
Oh a million dreams for the world we're gonna make_


----------



## Antonio (Sep 22, 2021)

I've tried but I just can't take it
I'd rather fight than just fake it ('cause I like it rough)
You know that I've had enough
I dare ya to call my bluff
Can't take too much of a good thing
I'm telling you


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

how can you see into my eyes like open doors

started playing as soon as i read this thread title


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

'Cause I'm a little seal girl livin' in the real world
And it's so hard to get by
'Cause seals can't even cry


----------



## Loriii (Sep 27, 2021)

I've been drifting, I've been dreaming
I would land upon the shore
To a haven, to a harbor
It felt so far before

Well, today, today
What felt so far away feels a little closer
For today, today, today
Feels a little closer


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

_Round round get around, I get around, yeah
(Get around round round I get around, ooh-ooh) I get around _


----------



## Damn71 (Oct 4, 2021)

[Intro: 2Pac]
I ain't got no friends
Yeah, I'ma do this track
Westside!
MOB, Bad Boy Killa!
Hahahaha, hey fat boy...

[Verse 1: 2Pac]
First off, touched your chick and the clique you claim
Westside, when we ride, come equipped with game
You claim to be a player, but I bust your wife
We bust on Bad Boys, brothers touched for life
Plus Puffy trying to see me, weak hearts I rip
Biggie Smalls and Junior M.A.F.I.A. are some mark-ass tricks
We keep on coming while we gunning for your jewels
Steady rushing, while we busting at them fools
You know the rules
Lil' Caesar go ask your homie how I'll leave you
Cut your trick ass up, leave you in pieces, now be deceased
Little Kim, don't conversate with real G's
Quick to snatch your ugly hair off the streets
You little weave! I'll let them suckas know it's on for life
Don't let the Westside ride the night haha
Bad Boy murdered on wax and killed
Mess with me and get your caps peeled
You know, huh
[Hook: 2Pac]
See, Grab your Glocks when you see 2Pac
Call the cops when you see 2Pac, oh
Who shot me, but your punks didn't finish
Now you about to feel the wrath of a menace
Sucka, I hit 'em up

[Interlude: 2Pac]
Yeah, straight out on the Bad Boy camp
You know how we do it
All my real homeboys in New York keep thuggin'
All the rest of you bustas die slow!

[Verse 2: Hussein Fatal]
Get out the way yo, Hussein Fatal
Biggie Smalls just got dropped
Little Moo', pass the MAC
And let me hit him in his back
Frank White needs to get spanked right for settin' traps
Little accident murderer
And I ain't never heard of ya
Poisonous gats attack when I'm servin' ya
Spank ya, shank ya whole style when I gank
Guard your rank 'cause I'ma slam your ass in the paint
Puffy weaker than a block that I'm runnin' through
And I'm smokin' Junior M.A.F.I.A. in front of you
With the ready power
Tucked in my Guess under my Eddie Bauer
Your clout petty/sour
I push packages every hour; I hit 'em up!
[Hook: 2Pac]
Grab your Glocks when you see 2Pac
Call the cops when you see 2Pac, oh
Who shot me, but your punks didn't finish
Now you about to feel the wrath of a menace
Sucka, I hit 'em up

[Verse 3: 2Pac]
Peep how we do it, keep it real, it's penitentiary steel
This ain't no freestyle battle, all you suckers gettin' killed with your mouths open
Tryin' to come up off of me you and the clouds hopin', smokin' dope
It's like a Sherm high, brothers think they learned to fly
But they burn little suckers you deserve to die
Talkin' about you gettin' money but it's funny to me
All you suckers livin' bummy while you messin' with me
I'm a self-made millionaire
Thug livin', out of prison, pistols in the air
Biggie remember when I use to let you sleep on the couch
And beg the trick that I let you sleep in the house
Now it's all about Versace, you copied my style
Five shots couldn't drop me, I took it and smiled
Now I'm back to set the record straight, with my A-K
I'm still the thug that you love to hate
Little busta I'll Hit 'Em Up

[Verse 4: Kadafi]
I'm from N-E-W Jers' where plenty of murders occurs
No points or commas, we bring drama to all you herbs
Now go check the scenario: Lil' Cease
I'll bring you fake G's to your knees, coppin' pleas in de Janeiro
Big Momma, is you coked up or doped up?
Get your little Junior Whopper click smoked up
Please tell me is you stupid?
I take money, crash and mash through Brooklyn
With my click lootin', shootin' and pollutin' your block
With a 15-shot cocked Glock to your knot
Outlaw MAFIA clique movin' up another notch
And your pop stars popped and get mopped and dropped
All your fake-ass East Coast props brainstormed and locked
[Verse 5: E.D.I. Mean]
You's a beat biter, a Pac style taker
I'll tell you to your face you ain't nothin' but a faker
Softer than Alize with a chaser
About to get murdered for the paper
E.D.I. Mean approach the scene of the caper
Like a loc, with Prodigy' in a choke
Gun totin' smoke, Outlawz we ain't no joke
Thug Life, cowards better be knowin'
We approachin' in the wide-open, gun smokin'
No need for hopin', it's a battle lost
I got 'em crossed as soon as the funk is boppin' off
HAHA, I hit 'em up!

[Outro: 2Pac]
Empty clips, set trip
You know what time it is
Westside, Outlaw, Thug Life till we die
California love, California thug
You know what time it is
Bad Boy Killa
Mobb Deep Killa
Chino XL Killa
Much love to Smif-N-Wessun, Freddie Foxxx, Bunchy The Fat *******, Naughty By Nature and all the real thugs out there
Keep it comin'!
Westside!
You know what time it is
All my real homeboys in Jersey, get up!
Outlaw! Thug Life! to die
Westside, Outlaw
Live it up or give it up, Busta
Hahahaha, Yeah!
You know what time it is
Love bout you, hate about me
Gun talkin' automatic mini's`
Eleven's, fo'teens
Whatever!
You wanna see us? Have you punks wannabe's
Bad Boy Killa, we the realest, whatever!
We got, together, Outlawz!
Thugs to the realest, feel us, All you suckas die!
Slow, my fo-fo', go, bow-bow
Kastro, EDI, close my foes
Without love, no love, do ya
You knew it!
It came with it, we bought it, record it, THUG LIFE!
Forever, together, we ride, we die, we high
FOREVER!
THUG LIFE!
OUTLAW RIDAHZ!
Westside!
M.O.B.!


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

_I should've known
I'd leave alone
Just goes to show
That the blood you bleed
Is just the blood you owe

Was I stupid to love you?
Was I reckless to help?
Was it obvious to everybody else

That I'd fallen for a lie?
You were never on my side
Fool me once, fool me twice
Are you death or paradise?
Now you'll never see me cry
There's just no time to die_


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 6, 2021)

_There's a struggle that we have yet to win
And there's pride in my heart
Cause I know where I'm going, yes I do
And I know where I've been, yeah
There's a road that we must travel
There's a promise that we must make
Oh the riches will be plenty
Oh the dream in the future
Oh the struggle we must win
Use that pride in our heart
To lift us up
Lord knows I know
Where I've been_

I Know Where I've Been from Hairspray (2007)


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

_This bitter earth
Well, what fruit it bears

Ooh, this bitter earth

And if my life is like the dust
Ooh, that hides the glow of a rose

What good am I?
Heaven only knows

Lord, this bitter earth
Yes, can be so cold_


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2021)

_I realize the screaming pain,
Ringing loud in my brain,
But I’m going straight ahead with the scar…

Can you hear me?
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me screaming out?
Yeah it’s fine if you forget it all,
Or if you cannot feel a thing,
I’ve been patching up the wounds that cover my heart…
And it’s okay if I get hurt because,
I can no longer feel any pain,
I just get back up and drag my feet, despite my scars…
I cannot see,
Myself through this doubt,
When you heard me scream,
I tumbled to the ground,
So listen close and hear the howling of the wind!
It told me follow the scars,
that made their home in my heart,
Or the pressure of the world will pull me underneath it…
Do you remember the way,
The sky was crying that day?
And the pain that you’re carrying with you is your protection…
Yeah this pain it will always be with you, it’s your protection!
Can you hear me screaming out?
“Knowing kindness that can never hurt,
Is much better than strength born from lack of pain”
But there’s sadness in the voice that tried to teach you that…
Like the moment when,
You pull a thread undone,
And then our body’s separated from our hearts,
Then once again, try not to let them get away!
They told me follow the scars,
That made their home in my heart,
Or the pressure of the world will pull me underneath it…
Do you remember the way,
The sky was crying that day?
And the pain that you’re carrying with you is your protection…
Yeah this pain it will always be with you, it’s your protection!
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me screaming out?
Found on that day,
A crying voice all alone,
And there was no mistake,
It was my very own,
And everything that I had done lead up to this…
I bet you knew all along,
That from the start of it all,
It was me and no one else who wouldn’t ever leave you…
That I made you realize,
Finally this is your sign,
That the pain that you’ve been carrying with you is your protection…
They told me follow the scars,
That made their home in my heart,
Then there wouldn’t be anything I need to be afraid of…
I hope you don’t forget why,
you’ve got a reason to smile,
And the pain that you’re carrying with you is your protection…
Yeah this pain that you’re carrying with you, it’s your protection…
Yeah this pain it will always be with you, it’s your protection!
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me?
Can you hear me screaming out?


-Naruto Shippuden opening 6, Sign [English Version]_


----------



## StardustDandelion (Oct 19, 2021)

_I’ll place a diamond kiss on your finger 
Recall that shapeless promise always 
Because I love you_

English lyrics of Kuchizuke Diamond from the anime, Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches (which I recently started watching after hearing the song first lol) also just short little part of the lyrics not the whole thing.


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 19, 2021)

Welcome to the internet
Have a look around
Anything that brain of yours can think of can be found
We've got mountains of content
Some better, some worse
If none of it's of interest to you, you'd be the first


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2021)

Scum ****, dumb ****
Drum stick, vanilla
Expiration date
That can give you salmonella
Truth is I'm lucky
I made it off a fluke like a junkie
Soil is so murky
Future is a haze, I am foggy
I'm a stupid pr*ck
Talking to myself
On the way home
I don't need your help
Even if I did
I wouldn't let you know
Flame lit like a candle
Chop it up and go


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2021)

Gonna hop on that train today
I've got nowhere to go, no reason to stay
In four years I've travelled a hundred and sixty thousand miles
And the wind keeps pullin' me out

Maybe I go cause I'm chasin' somethin'
Maybe I go cause somethin's chasin' me
Maybe I leave cause I've yet to find
Someone to look me in the face and say
Stick around

I want you next to me, so stick around
There ain't no reason for leavin'
Yeah, the road's been hard, boy
But I'll never let you down
So come on, stick around


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 26, 2021)

Let's get down to business
To defeat the Huns
Did they send me daughters
When I asked for sons?
You're the saddest bunch I ever met
But you can bet before we're through
Mister, I'll make a man out of you
Tranquil as a forest
But on fire within
Once you find your center
You are sure to win
You're a spineless, pale, pathetic lot
And you haven't got a clue
Somehow I'll make a man out of you
I'm never gonna catch my breath!
Say goodbye to those who knew me!
Boy, was I a fool in school for cutting gym?
This guy got 'em scared to death!
Hope he doesn't see right through me!
Now I really wish that I knew how to swim!
Be a man
You must be swift as the coursing river
Be a man
With all the force of a great typhoon
Be a man
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon
Time is racing toward us
'Til the Huns arrive
Heed my every order
And you might survive
You're unsuited for the rage of war
So pack up, go home, you're through
How could I make a man out of you?
You must be swift as the coursing river
(Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon
You must be swift as the coursing river
(Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 2, 2021)

Doin your mom doin doin your mom
Doin your mom doin doin your mom
Doin doin your mom doin doin your mom
You know we straight with doin your mom


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

_Goodbye for now,
I thank you loud,
from the bottom of my heart.
There is so much more than sadness,
There's more than this grief.
And when I left, I hope at best,
I managed to convey,
That in time the pain will turn to warmth as we go separate ways.
I had always thought that what we had would last forever,
Within my mind I painted out our days together…
Calling out to your heart…
Like two lights in the dark…
To the fire in my soul, keep burning on!!!
When our fates align,
We will meet again,
It'll be a journey set ablaze!
I keep having to let go of your hand for our futures sake.
I'll remember you,
Everytime the light shines upon a dream,
I'll watch it come true,
Tears falling from my eyes,
Wishing to be strong for you.
There's resolve…
woven in my goodbye.
Theses memories,
They capture me with nostalgia of the past…
Every ocean in this cruel world is filled with my tears…
Although I know the more I grow the pain it will too…
I dont want to lose anything again the way I did with you.
If I gave into the darkness and the grief thats haunting me would that end all the pain I feel and save what's remaining?
It's your words echoing (it's your words echoing)
All your wishes and dreams (All your wishes and dreams)
I will not forsake them, I'll keep them safe I swear
Now it's crumbling into dust,
And I watch it fall,
It's our one and only irreplacable dream, our whole world…
Reaching out my hand, for that burning light,
Wanting nothing more than to hold it close!
It once shined so bright, but now it dissapeared leaving only hope!
More than happiness,
Nothing can compare,
To the dream that you had left me,
to hold now without looking back,
Taking my first step alone,
I'll only look ahead walking forward on my own,
keeping the flame within my heart always burning bright...
until I find that destined future…

—“Homura” from Demon Slayer [English Version]_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 30, 2021)

_I could drown myself in metaphor
I could crown your head and catch the floor
Lookin' up at a yellow girl
She won't cut me free of her Vanilla Curls_
_
I'm tied up in her shy and fair-haired fairy prison
I thought that I was high, but I had barely risen
Equipped with private eyes, her stare declared me missing
Tried to talk myself out of it, but I never listen

Two pairs of bare feet sneak out bearing secret care
Scared to make a scene, but can't bare to let it be
One stairwell love affair pairs well with twenty beers
Can you carry my care dear?

What will it take?
Was this a Mistake?
I'm paying the price
For those velvet eyes

In a minute she already put my feelings in their place
I hate vegetables, but I'd put that stringbean on my plate

She caught me by the ear and left me lying here in writhing fear
If I get any deeper, I might need diving gear

Instant kindred inhibition, a kiss then distance
It isn't over, lets call it:
An infinite intermission

Two pairs of bare feet sneak out bearing secret care
Scared to make a scene, but can't bare to let it be
If I'm a bitter cold, then you're the remedy
Can you carry my care dear?
_
_What will it take?
Was this a mistake?
I'm paying the price
For those velvet eyes._


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2021)

_There's a pain
There's no doubt
I've been through hell
But on my way out
And all the ways I've been torn
Stripped my heart to the core
All of my fears combined
Walking the thinnest of lines
When the sunlight hits the dust
And I can't get up
When the noise is way too much
I close the void and burn it off
But there's a crack in every wall
Is there a way out after all?
If I lose my grip and fall will I?
There's a place
With no hate
Touched by grace
Quiet as faith
Emptied my heart
Laid down my cards
Played my best part
Wanting a new start
All of my fears combined
Taught me to run and hide
When the sunlight hits the dust
And I can't get up
When the noise is way too much
I close the void and burn it off
But there's a crack in every wall
Is there a way out after all?
If I lose my grip and fall will I?
There's a dissonance in all that I do
Yeah, nothing feels right or true
Black out on the floor just once more
The place I call my home
Yeah, I could die here and nobody would know
Die here and nobody would know
When the sunlight hits the dust
And I can't get up
When the noise is just too much
I close the void and burn it off
But there's a crack in every wall
Is there a way out after all?
If I lose my grip and fall
Will I die?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 16, 2021)

TELL!
TELL!
TELL!
TELL ME YOU KNOOOOOOW
TELL ME IT'S OKAY
THat I dropped right off the map
And I'm falling everyday
TELL!
TELL!
TELL!
TELL ME YOU KNOOOOOOW
Tell me it's okay
'Cause you'll find me anyway


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 26, 2021)

I opened my mouth to scream and shout
Waved my arms and flapped about
But I couldn't scream I couldn't shout,
The song was coming from my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth
From my mouth

yes that line is in the song that many times and its stuck in my head


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 28, 2021)

All stay strong, we live eternally
All is well in the afton family

Lives they fell, to pure insanity
All is hell in the afton family


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 28, 2021)

Seven-foot frame, rats along his back
When he calls your name it all fades to black
Yeah, he sees your dreams and feasts on your screams


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Dec 29, 2021)

Life was a willow and it bent right to your wind (oh)
They count me out time and time again
Life was a willow and it bent right to your wind (oh)
But I come back stronger than a 90's trend


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 30, 2021)

_Passing through matter, I tear onwards
Bitterness empowers my will
Darkness permeates the living tissues of my flesh
As I surround.....

Chaos revels in my mind
Celebrate the destruction
Scorn the travesty of times.....
....Such times of nonchalance

The unforeseen tragedies shall be a monument
To my will
For they shall be as non-being
Engulfed by the strength of past

Have I not laughed when it did come?
Devoured the pain
Now it is mine
To wield, to bestow
The fuel of my acumen

Not of woman born, are we
But of pain and anger
The feisty depths of passion
To which mortals could only fear

As Lucifer, we were not cast down
We each took our own kingdom......

Nothing is so endearing to behold
As the fortitude of will
In it's merciless cascade.....
.....To satiate the dreams of mortals.....

Invoke the zenith of transcendence
Dressed in oratory skills
Tear asunder the volition
Power, in it's purest form
A storm to the testimony of time......!_


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Dec 30, 2021)

And if there's a thing that you need
I give you the breath that I breathe
And if ever you yearn for the love in me 
Whenever, wherever, whatever


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 31, 2021)

Now if there's a smile on my face
It's only there trying to fool the public
But when it comes down to fooling you
Now honey that's quite a different subject
But don't let my glad expression
Give you the wrong impression
Really I'm sad, oh I'm sadder than sad
You're gone and I'm hurting so bad
Like a clown I appear to be glad
Now they're some sad things known to man
But ain't too much sadder than
The tears of a clown when there's no one around
Now if I appear to be carefree
It's only to camouflage my sadness
And honey to shield my pride I try
To cover this hurt with a show of gladness
But don't let my show convince you
That I've been happy since you
'Cause I had to go, oh I need you so
Look I'm hurt and I want you to know
For others I put on a show
Now they're some sad things known to man
But ain't too much sadder than
The tears of a clown when there's no one around
Just like Pagliacci did
I try to keep my surface hid
Smiling in the crowd I try
But in my lonely room I cry
The tears of a clown
When there's no one around
Now if there's a smile on my face
Don't let my glad expression
Give you the wrong impression
Don't let this smile I wear
Make you think that I don't care
'Cause really I'm sad


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 31, 2021)

_I ponder eternity
Longing for the keys of time
To wrap me in their infinite knowledge

The incongruous symphony crashes through the waves
Of my thoughts
I am not of flesh...
When waves of sublime thought, coarse through my veins

Symbolic release of sorrow
Makes way for the impending vision

I am where space nor time could not be
Suddenly...disembodied...
Lost in the vortex of insanity
(I am) quickened by the poison
Yet deadened by the pain
Unable to breathe, I release the beast from within

No conscious thought
Cimmerian voyage transcends

Searing through endless planes
Exalted streams of consciousness
Plant mine will into the seeds of time
"Senses, elucidated
(Visions of thought cast before me)
Logic dictates no longer
To the workings of time"
Such nonsensical truths
Caress my sumptuous blood
Envelop me in this forbidden arcanum

I, the seer of my destiny
The harbinger of despair
Slumber into the enticement of sorrows
Through the quiescent halls of existence

The freedom of chaos....
The secret of the secret....
The truth of the truth...._


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 3, 2022)

_Oh, I'm sitting down, thinking about losing my mind
'Cause I keep telling myself I'm only one of a kind
My life is broke because my dreams were shattered
For so very long, nothing else mattered

My name is Cool
I'm Mr. Cool
My name is Cool
I'm Mr. Cool

Yeah, they pull at my hair, and call out my name
They think I'm cool, I've got no worries with fame
But I'm living to lose and dying to win
But with these people around, my patience wears thin

My name is Cool
I'm Mr. Cool
My name is Cool
I'm Mr. Cool

Yeah, I'm trying to get away, get away from it all
My name is Cool, and I'm not gonna crawl
My mind don't stop, that's why I sing this song
And like my maddening world, it turns on and on

My name is Cool
I'm Mr. Cool
My name is Cool
I'm Mr. Cool_


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 7, 2022)

_We don't talk about Bruno, no, no, no
We don't talk about Bruno, but
It was my wedding day (it was our wedding day)
We were getting ready, and there wasn't a cloud in the sky (no clouds allowed in the sky)
Bruno walks in with a mischievous grin (thunder)
You telling this story or am I?
I'm sorry, mi vida, go on
Bruno says, "It looks like rain" (why did he tell us?)
In doing so, he floods my brain
Abuela, get the umbrellas
Married in a hurricane
What a joyous day! But anyway
We don't talk about Bruno, no, no, no
We don't talk about Bruno
Hey, grew to live in fear of Bruno stuttering or stumbling
I can always hear him sort of muttering and mumbling
I associate him with the sound of falling sand, ch ch ch
It's a heavy lift with a gift so humbling
Always left Abuela and the family fumbling
Grappling with prophecies they couldn't understand
Do you understand?
A seven-foot frame, rats along his back
When he calls your name it all fades to black
Yeah, he sees your dreams and feasts on your screams (hey)
We don't talk about Bruno, no, no, no
We don't talk about Bruno
He told me my fish would die, the next day, dead (no, no)
He told me I'd grow a gut and just like he said (no, no)
He said that all my hair would disappear
Now, look at my head (no, no)
Your fate is sealed when your prophecy is read
He told me that the life of my dreams
Would be promised, and someday be mine
He told me that my power would grow
Like the grapes that thrive on the vine (óye, Mariano's on his way)
He told me that the man of my dreams
Would be just out of reach
Betrothed to another
It's like I hear him, now
Hey sis, I want not a sound out of you
Um, Bruno
Yeah, about that Bruno
I really need to know about Bruno
Gimme the truth and the whole truth, Bruno
(Isabella, your boyfriend's here)
Time for dinner
A seven-foot frame, rats along his back
When he calls your name it all fades to black
Yeah, he sees your dreams and feasts on your screams
You telling this story or am I?
Óye, Mariano's on his way
Bruno says, "It looks like rain"
In doing so, he floods my brain
Married in a hurricane he's here
Don't talk about Bruno, no (why did I talk about Bruno?)
Not a word about Bruno
I never should've brought up Bruno!_


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 7, 2022)

SMOOTH LIKE BUTTER... LIKE A CRIMINAL UNDERCOVER B)

Song has been stuck in my head ALL day.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy Synthesizer, I'll play you a melody
that will reach into your heart

Fleeting one-sided love that is quickly lost
is a funny story now that I think about it.
Everything I saw looked like it sparkled
Those days were smiling beautifully

Is all I have to remember grinning and bearing it?
"Will you become an adult?" I don't have to.
So much I didn't know, but I couldn't admit it.
"We're just right for each other." I'm sorry, it was a lie.

Happy Synthesizer, I'll play you a melody
that will reach into your heart.
Pointless "facades" and things you dislike,
I'll erase them all for you with this sound.

I'm not much good for anything, but there's just one thing
I can do even though it's not much.
I'll convey plain but rousing words
through electronic sounds.

Falling in love with someone doesn't need reasons
No need for "twisting the truth", right?
Blaming it on the era and giving up, that's as far as you'll go.
Nothing will start, until you step forward.

"I'm sorry to call you late at night...you were going to bed, right?"
"How funny you just called! I was about to do the same."
Like they're being tickled at the back of their hearts,
a happy sound to an attracted couple.

Happy Synthesizer, see, you'll be pleased.
I'll play you this melody that will wipe away tears.
Do you have to pretend you're stronger than you truly are? Not really.
Embrace the real you inside.

I'm not much good for anything, but there's just one thing
I can do even though it's not much.
I'll convey simple feelings that are a bit shy
through electronic sounds.

Happy Synthesizer, I'll play you a melody
that will reach into your heart.
Pointless "facades" and things you dislike,
I'll erase them all for you with this sound.

I'm not much good for anything, but there's just one thing
I can do even though it's not much.
I'll convey plain but rousing words
through electronic sounds.

Happy Synthesizer, see, you'll be pleased.
I'll play you this melody that will wipe away tears.
Do you have to pretend you're stronger than you truly are? Not really.
Embrace the real you inside

I'm not much good for anything, but there's just one thing
I can do even though it's not much.
I'll convey simple feelings that are a bit shy
through electronic sounds.


----------



## dawny (Jan 8, 2022)

Grew to live in fear of Bruno stuttering or stumbling
I can always hear him sort of muttering and mumbling
I associate him with the sound of falling sand, ch-ch-ch
It's a heavy lift with a gift so humbling
Always left Abuela and the family fumbling
Grappling with prophecies they couldn't understand
Do you understand?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 9, 2022)

_Everything is perfect
Everything is sick, and that's it
You can't tell me to stop it
You can't tell me not to quit, and that's it

Revolve around yourself
It's you and no one else
Hard for me to stay
Swinging moods that change
Calmness to deranged
Unpredictable, unpredictable
You would see if...

Only
You hadn't taken things out of my hands
Only
You never wanted to understand

Clashing ways to live here
Compromise for me
I'm at both ends of the spectrum
You're somewhere in the between
Ah, come clean

Revolve around yourself
It's you and no one else
Hard for me to stay
Swinging moods that change
Calmness to deranged
Unpredictable, unpredictable
You would see if...

Only
You hadn't taken things out of my hands
Only
You never wanted to understand

Only
You hadn't taken things out of my hands
Only
You never wanted to understand
Only
You hadn't taken things out of my hands
Only
You never wanted to understand

Crucified, terrified, sacrifice, my whole life!
My whole life, my whole life, my whole life
My whole life!!!

If only
If only
If only
If only
I can't contain myself
I can't contain myself
I just can't take myself!_


----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

_Your body is so sweet now, baby, I'm saying trick or treat now
You know I've got to have you, yeah, you s--y sweet cadaver
All wrapped up like a mummy, I'll cover you in honey
And wait a hundred years or so
You know, you know it isn't s--ual (It isn't s--ual)
Strictly confectional (Strictly confectional)
Strictly medicinal (Strictly medicinal)
If a little nontraditional_
_
I'm digging up your coffin and pouring out the contents
Your s--y sweet solution is prime for distribution
Sweet bod

Your body's starting rumors of Mason jars of sweetness
Whose satisfied consumers have often claimed to witness
Some s--y shrinking tumors, a sweet return to fitness
They're just a hundred bucks or so
You know, you know it isn't s--ual (It isn't s--ual)
Strictly professional (Strictly professional)
Entrepreneurial (Entrepreneurial)
Oh, and what a sweet memorial
_
_I'm digging up your coffin and pouring out the contents
Good God, I'm glad to see you
Won't you be my panacea?
Sweet bod, sweet bod, oh, sweet bod, sweet bod, sweet bod_


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 11, 2022)

The days blur into one, and I float around the edge of them
Searching for something that'll make me feel alive again
These past few weeks in a hell of my own creation
I try vegan food
I take up meditation

I hope you're doing fine on your own
'Cause after everything we've been through
You better hope you'll find someone
And you'll try
But you won't
'Cause after everything we've been through
Oh baby, I wanna know

What you were thinking when you saw me in the produce section
Buying organic foods
Making healthy selections
I asked you how you've been, not that it's any of my business
But you know me, I've always been a little masochistic

I hope you're doing fine on your own
'Cause after everything we've been through
You better hope you'll find someone
And you'll try
But you won't
'Cause after everything we've been through
Oh baby, I wanna know

I hope somehow, I never see you again
And if I do, it's at your funeral, or better yet
I hope the world explodes
I hope that we all die
We can watch the highlights in hell
I hope they're televised

I hope you're doing fine on your own
'Cause after everything we've been through
You better hope you'll find someone
And you'll try
But you won't
'Cause after everything we've been through
Oh baby, I wanna know

"See You At Your Funeral" - PUP


----------



## Loriii (Jan 11, 2022)

Ooh, I'd be nothing without you
Ooh, there'd be no song without you, without you
_When I'm down and out
And feel like there is nothing left for me
You save me_
Ooh, I feel nothing without you
Ooh, there'd be no song without you, without you
_When I got into a fight, and you stood right up for me
You save me, you save me
When I worry about some stupid ****
You always reassure me
You save me (you save me)_
Ooh, I'd be nothing without you
Ooh, there'd be no song without you, without you
Ooh
Ooh
Ooh
Ooh, ooh, ooh
There would be no song without you (ooh)
There would be no song without you (ooh)
There would be no song without you (ooh)
Without you, without you, without you


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 13, 2022)

_A sun that never sets burns on
New light is this river's dawn
When to speak of a word so old
Is to relearn what is known
A time to think back and move on
Rebuild the loves of lives long gone

The blood that flows through me is not my own
The blood is from the past, not my own
The blood that leads my life is not my own
The blood is my strength, I'm not alone_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 22, 2022)

_It's a long way to nowhere
And I'm leaving very soon
On the way we pass so close
To the back side of the moon

Hey, join the traveller
If you've got nowhere to go
Hang your head and take my hand
It's the only road I know

Oh, lonely is the word
Yeah, yeah, yeah
I've been higher than stardust
I've been seen upon the sun
I used to count in millions then
But now I only count in one

Come on join the traveller
If you've got nowhere to go
Hang your head and take my hand
It's the only road I know

Yeah, lonely is the word
Got to be the saddest sound I've ever heard
Yeah, lonely is the name
Maybe life's a losing game_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 23, 2022)

_BACK AGAIN!!!
Right where I started
And I can't find anything
To take me out of your shallow waters
That I've been drowning in so long (SO LONG!!!)
Who's here to take me out?

Time to face another day
But will it be just like the last one?
It's up to me
To make the difference this time
I'll face another day
And it won't be just like the last (NOOO!!!)

You talk loud without words
I've had enough manipulation
You talk loud without words
I've had enough manipulation

I found my way out!
I'm not a slave to your game
I found my way out!
I'm not a slave to your game

I FOUND MY WAY OUT!!!

TAKING BACK WHAT'S MINE!_
_TAKING BACK WHAT'S MINE!
TAKING BACK WHAT'S MINE!_
_TAKING BACK WHAT'S MINE!

I will take back!_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 25, 2022)

And if you said this life ain't good enough
I would give my world to lift you up
I could change my life to better suit your mood
Because you're so smooth

And it's just like the ocean under the moon
Oh, it's the same as the emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin' that can be so smooth, yeah
Give me your heart, make it real, or else forget about it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2022)

Now I face out, I hold out
I reach out to the truth of my life
Seeking to seize on the whole moment, yeah
Yeah, naked truth lies, only if you realize
Appearing in nobody's eyes, till they sterilize
Stop the guerrilla, warfare to keep fair
Bro, change your rage to a smarter greater cause
You know the stake is high stardom is near
Those who sympathized you died, killer pass you by
Do not waste your time In hating flirting guys
Use your might to AIs to do justice to them all
Now I face out, I hold out
I reach out to the truth of my life
Seeking to seize on the whole moment to now break away
Oh God let me out, can you let me out?
Can you set me free from this dark inner world
Save me now, last beat in the soul
Yeah, flooded apple pie
Left until somebody cries
Goddamn always talking shizzle behind man get left behind
Come on and quit that shizzle tell me what you really want
Louder ladies I can feel nothing In the tone of your voice
Closer it gets y'all know how everything reflects
Your soul and spirits lost pretends gets rejects
Look man you are one who actually you detest
I guess they're good reasons why you can't see next
Now I face up, I make head
I bleach out cock and bull of this globe
Thinking and seeking on the whole moment
Now it's on!
Oh god it's enough, are you satisfied?
It's already disgusting to dance with your palm
Save me now, last beat in the soul
Now I face out, I hold out
I reach out to the truth of my life
Seeking to seize on the whole moment to now break away!
Oh God let me out, can you let me out?
Can you set me free from this dark inner world
Save me now, last beat in the soul
Oh, please save me now, last beat in the soul

(I originally went with a Lucy Dacus song, but I realized it was a bit too dark, so here’s a Persona 4 song instead)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 26, 2022)

_Say a prayer for me
Cause I can barely breathe
I'm suffering and I can't take it
Because of me
No one will ever see
This side of me
If I don't make it

It's like I can't wake up
It's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you
Or am I running from me?

It's like I can't wake up
It's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you
Or am I running from me?

Clear a path for me
Cause I can barely see
I'm stumbling and I can't shake it
It's up to me
To save myself from me
My enemy
But I can't face it

It's like I can't wake up
It's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you
Or am I running from me?

It's like I can't wake up
It's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you
Or am I running from me?

I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out
Here I come
Here I come
Here I come

Can't... wake... up cause I'm no one

Am I running from you
Or am I running from me?
It's like I can't wake up
It's like I can't get up
It's like I can't remember who I used to be
Am I running from you
Can't face myself, I'm just left with the suffering!!!_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 29, 2022)

_Are you listening?
We write a thousand pages
They're torn and on the floor
Headlights hammer the windows
We're locked behind these doors
And we are never leaving
This place is part of us
And all these scenes repeating
Are cold to the touch

My hands seem to deceive me
When I'm nervous or when I'm healthy
The scenery's all drawn
They hang here from the walls, dear
Painting pictures, bleeding colors
Blanket the windows

Sometimes it gets so hard to breathe
Your eyes see right through me

These fights with your arms left beside
One thing and one more says goodnight
You've got the map come get to me
These knuckles break before they bleed
Tear out these veins that own my heart
This skin that wears your lasting marks
I've built these walls come get to me, come get to me!

Is this your lesson, a slight discretion
The lines that keep you, the lines that sweep you
Lock the doors from the inside
Your face is so contagious, it wears announcements
It leaves me breathless, I won't forget this, I won't forget!

Sometimes it gets so hard to breathe
Your eyes see right through me

Let the walls have their say
Let the walls have their say
Let the walls have their say
Let the walls have their say!

No conversation, without remorse
And this television drowns the only source
Wake from these dreams of you in my arms
To the staircase where you hold my heart
This place, these walls mean everything to me_


----------



## vixened (Jan 30, 2022)

_I feel like a stranger to myself
And sometimes that feels dangerous but I'll bet
You'll see me
For who I truly am
Maybe not if it wasn't bland
Some days I look in mirrors
And I wonder who's that man
Ah yeah, ah yeah, ah yeah, ah yeah_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 30, 2022)

_Hey!
Grew to live in fear of Bruno stuttering and stumbling
I can always hear him sort of muttering and mumbling
I associate him with the sound of falling sand
Ch, ch, ch
It's a heavy lift with a gift so humbling
Always left Abuela and the family fumbling
Grappling with prophecies they couldn't understand
Do you understand?

Seven-foot frame, rats along his back
When he calls your name, it all fades to black
Yeah, he sees your dreams, and feasts on your screams
(Heyyy!)
We don't talk about Bruno, no, no, no
We don't talk about Bruno_

I feel like someone posted lyrics for this song, considering its popularity, but it's been stuck in my head for the past few days.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 2, 2022)

_I don't want to see people hurting people
But I refuse to close my eyes
So in front of me I see ugly people
Seeing and believing ugly lies

And yes, of course, I'm scared of getting hurt
And yes, of course, I'm scared of being wrong
But at the same time
My silence will convict me
And the evil will carry on, carry on

If I can do some good
I want to do it
If I have a choice
I want to make it
It's my human responsibility
That life lives
Selfishness gives
And death becomes natural

And yes, of course, I'm scared of getting hurt
And yes, of course, I'm scared of being wrong
But at the same time
My silence will convict me
And the evil will carry on, carry on, carry on!

So you can stay cool behind your window
And choose the view you want to see
But as long as there are others held captive
Do not consider yourself free_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 3, 2022)

_Gee Brain, what do you want to do tonight?
The same thing we do every night, Pinky...
Try to take over the world

They're Pinky and The Brain
Yes, Pinky and The Brain
One is a genius
The other's insane
They're laboratory mice
Their genes have been spliced
They're dinky
They're Pinky and The Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Brain

Before each night is done
Their plan will be unfurled
By the dawning of the sun
They'll take over the world

They're Pinky and The Brain
Yes, Pinky and The Brain
Their twilight campaign
Is easy to explain

To prove their mousey worth
They'll overthrow the Earth
They're dinky
They're Pinky and The Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Narf!_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2022)

_Young man, there's no need to feel down
I said, young man, pick yourself off the ground
I said, young man, 'cause you're in a new town
There's no need to be unhappy
Young man, there's a place you can go
I said, young man, when you're short on your dough
You can stay there, and I'm sure you will find
Many ways to have a good time!

It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
They have everything for you men to enjoy
You can hang out with all the boys
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
You can get yourself clean, you can have a good meal
You can do whatever you feel

Young man, are you listening to me?
I said, young man, what do you want to be?
I said, young man, you can make real your dreams
But you got to know this one thing
No man does it all by himself
I said, young man, put your pride on the shelf
And just go there, to the YMCA
I'm sure they can help you today

It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
They have everything for you men to enjoy
You can hang out with all the boys
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
You can get yourself clean, you can have a good meal
You can do whatever you feel

Young man, I was once in your shoes
I said, I was down and out with the blues
I felt no man cared if I were alive
I felt the whole world was so tight
That's when someone came up to me
And said, young man, take a walk up the street
There's a place there called the YMCA
They can start you back on your way

It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
They have everything for you men to enjoy
You can hang out with all the boys
YMCA!
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
Young man, young man, there's no need to feel down
Young man, young man, pick yourself off the ground!

YMCA!
It's fun to stay at the YMCA!
Young man, young man, are you listening to me?
Young man, young man, what do you wanna be?
YMCA!
You'll find it at the YMCA!
No man, young man, does it all by himself
Young man, young man, put your pride on the shelf
YMCA!
And just go to the YMCA!
Young man, young man I was once in your shoes
Young man, young man I was down with the blues
YMCA!_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 16, 2022)

_I know your fear of loss
And your struggles with faith
And how it takes everything that you have to face the day
The virtues you possess now bring eternal pain
All you have is contempt for a life you can't obtain
All your heroes have failed you
Yet you try and prevail
Face your torment and dismantle your doubt
Refuse this legacy of shame and deceit
'Cause the only real truth in your life that you know is hostility!

Your world is coming apart!
Remain steadfast!

Perseverance!
Against all opposition
Crushing all limitations (perseverance!)
Pure strength through solitude
Discipline and determination

You can't accept what you've been told
Anchored in sin you must reverse your descent
Declare the weight of the world has yet to claim you
And admit that your faults will not restrain you
Glimpses of fate bring light to your despair
Realise hope isn't short of your grasp
Resurrect every dream that you've buried alive
And never succumb to the war that you fight in your heart!

Your world is coming apart!
Remain steadfast!

Perseverance!
Against all opposition
Crushing all limitations (perseverance!)
Pure strength through solitude
Discipline and determination_


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 16, 2022)

_I don't like walking around this old and empty house
So hold my hand, I'll walk with you my dear

The stairs creak as I sleep
It's keeping me awake
It's the house telling you to close your eyes

And some days I can't even dress myself
It's killing me to see you this way

'Cause though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

HEY HEY HEY

There's an old voice in my head
That's holding me back
Well, tell her that I miss our little talks

Soon it will all be over, and buried with our past
We used to play outside when we were young
And full of life and full of love

Some days I don't know if I am wrong or right
Your mind is playing tricks on you, my dear

'Cause though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

HEY

Don't listen to a word I say

HEY

The screams all sound the same

HEY

And though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2022)

_I'm sorry if that question i asked last scared you a bit like a hazmat in a gas mask if you ask zack he's my brother he likes when I rap fast but let's backtrack, back to this, who would you live and die for on that list but the problem is, there's another list that exists and no one really wants to think about this
forget sanity, forget salary, forget vanity, my morality, if you get in between someone I love and me you're gonna feel the heat of my calvary

aLL THESE SONGS i'M HEARING ARE SO HEARTLESS
DON'T TRUST A PERFECT PERSON AND DON'T TRUST A SONG THAT'S FLAWLESS_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 20, 2022)

_I took a walk around the world to ease my troubled mind
I left my body lying somewhere in the sands of time
But I watched the world float to the dark side of the moon
I feel there's nothing I can do, yeah

I watched the world float to the dark side of the moon
After all I knew, it had to be something to do with you
I really don't mind what happens now and then
As long as you'll be my friend at the end

If I go crazy, then will you still call me Superman?
If I'm alive and well, will you be there holding my hand?
I'll keep you by my side with my superhuman might
Kryptonite

You called me strong, you called me weak
But still your secrets, I will keep
You took for granted all the times, I never let you down
You stumbled in and bumped your head
If not for me then you'd be dead
I picked you up and put you back on solid ground

If I go crazy, then will you still call me Superman?
If I'm alive and well, will you be there holding my hand?
I'll keep you by my side with my superhuman might
Kryptonite

If I go crazy, then will you still call me Superman?
If I'm alive and well, will you be there holding my hand?
I'll keep you by my side with my superhuman might
Kryptonite, yeah!

If I go crazy, then will you still call me Superman?
If I'm alive and well, will you be there holding my hand?
I'll keep you by my side with my superhuman might
Kryptonite

(Whoa, whoa, whoa)
(Whoa, whoa, whoa)
(Whoa, whoa, whoa)_


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Gonna hop on that train today
Got nowhere to go
No reason to stay


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 22, 2022)

_I still dream of the mountains, where I used to be a king
King of all the outer realms, how I wish to return...

"Welcome back my son, I have waited for a long time
Waited for the king to return, I have something to show you
Upon the highest mountain, way up by the horizon
Lies an ancient path, the path of the gods..."

I've climbed the mountains high
And walked among the clouds
I've reached the outer realms
Seen past the fields of wildgrown flowers

"Seek the opening of sanguine painted clouds
Carried gently upon caressing winds
There by the boundaries of seldom broken lines
Lies the way..."

These sanguine clouds I saw
Appear at heaven's shore
Swept by the woken wind
Stray in the garden of tranquillity

"See through the many eyes of the dragonfly
Hear the flowers bloom in early spring
And see the lines of life untouched by time
Upon the way..."

All the stars are yours to hold in your hand
All the stars are yours to share with those dead_

_Faerie choirs sing
And gently flap their wings
And by this creek so small
Gathered slowly, drinking unicorns

"Stray pilgrim, god to be
Stray wanderer, 'all these realms' belong to thee"

Small_ _creatures coming near
Then turn to disappear
All while the faeries sing
Ode to waters, ode to the winds

"Stray pilgrim, god to be
Stray wanderer, 'all these realms' belong to thee"

The_ _path of the gods..._


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2022)

_An iron bullet is proof of justice.
Whenever I shot I became closer to the hero.
If you close your eyes and touch it,
The evil who has the same body and the same temperature.
Am I not good enough and is he better for you?
There was just a wall.
Don’t cry about the destiny we were born with.
Cause we are all free.
If we have wings like birds,
We could go anywhere.
If we don’t have a place to return to,
We might not be able to go anywhere.
I don’t want to just live.
This world is cruel but I still love you.
Even if I sacrifice everything, I will protect you.
Even if this is a mistake, I don’t doubt it.
What is truly right is believing in myself strongly....

-Akuma no Ko by Ai Higuchi (final ending song of AOT)_


----------



## gigii (Mar 2, 2022)

welcome to the gummy bear show!

ha ha ha ha ha ha

na na na na na na na na na na na na

gummy bear show!

were funny and crazy were little funny friends 

ohhhhhhhhhh

gummy bear show!

were funny and crazy were little funny friends 

ohhhhhhhhhh

welcome to the gummy bear show

*ding*

gummy bear show theme song by - Gummybar


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

_United States, Canada, Mexico, Panama, Haiti, Jamaica, Peru
Republic Dominican, Cuba, Caribbean, Greenland, El Salvador too
Puerto Rico, Columbia, Venezuela, Honduras, Guyana and still
Guatemala, Bolivia, then Argentina, and Ecuador, Chile, Brazil
Costa Rica, Belize, Nicaragua, Bermuda, Bahamas, Tobago, San Juan
Paraguay, Uruguay, Surinam, and French Guiana, Barbados, and Guam_

(The song is fairly inaccurate, but still fun to sing. ^^)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 2, 2022)

_Sometime she talks to him
Sometimes when she's only dreaming
Then when she wakes up
Somehow, well, she still believes him

Yes, I know you
Know we've been out of touch
Yes, I know you
To be continued, it's too much

Well, I can't wait, I can't wait
Well, if I'm wasting my time, if you make up your mind
Well, I can't wait, I can't wait
And I've got to know how if I'll see you again

Well, I can't wait, I can't wait
Well, yes, I know you
Know we've been out of touch
I can't wait, I can't wait_

Stevie Nicks - I Can‘t Wait


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 25, 2022)

_I've been stuffed in your pocket for the last hundred days
When I don't get my bath I take it out on the slaves
So grease up your baby for the ball on the hill
I'll polish them rockets now and swallow those pills
And say oh, Space Lord mother mother

There's a car in the field now in a column of flame
With two doors to choose but only one bears your name
You been drinkin' my blood while I been lickin' your wounds
Well I'll shave off the pitch now and the scope of your tune
You'll sing oh, Space Lord mother mother

I left my throne a million miles away
I drink from your *** and sing the blues every day
Now give me the strength to split the world in two, yeah
I ate all the rest and now I've gotta eat you, well I said

Milking my nightmares and using my name
You're stroking my cortex when you know I'm insane
I'm squeezed out in hump drive and I'm drowning in love
Encompass immortal position above
And say oh, Space Lord mother mother
Yeah!

I left my throne a million miles away
I drink from your *** and sing the blues every day
Now give me the strength to split the world in two, yeah
I ate all the rest and now I've gotta eat you, well I said

Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!

I lost my soul when I fell to earth
My planets call me to the void of my birth
The time has come for me to kill this game
Now open wide and say my name!

Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!
Space Lord mother mother!_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

_I should've stayed at home, cause I was doing better alone,
but when you said 'hello', I knew it was the end of it all.
I should've stayed at home, cause now there ain't no letting you go,

am I falling in love with the one that could break my heart?_


----------



## Totally_RandomYT (Mar 25, 2022)

But I stillllllll haven’t fouuunnnd what I’m looking for!  

Still haven’t found what I’m looking for -U2


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 25, 2022)

_Like a virgin
Touched for the very first time
Like a virgin
When your heart beats next to mine_

Like A Virgin - Madonna


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

_Saw this boy at the mall last week
Got the kind of look to make me freak
That long *** hair with the tightest jeans
My Chemical Romance on his tee
He looks so sick like he was dying
If I said he wasn't hot, then I'd be lying
Please, handsome, don't be coy
Come on, **** me, emo boy_


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

_On that grey and rainy day
As you were walking away
I saw that look in your eyes like a million goodbyes
I went home to an empty space
In the silence, I heard myself say

If you just feel my love
In every single way
Don't leave me here
Just consider to stay
And we will be okay

That night in May
I layed next to you and prayed
Please don't break my heart
And leave it ripped apart
In the morning I told you again
I need us to be more than just friends

If you just feel my love
In every single way
Don't leave me here
Just consider to stay
And we will be okay
We'll be okay

We can mend what is broken
We can heal every scar
We can be everything that we are

If you just feel my love
In every single way
If you just feel my love
In every single way
Don't leave me here
Just consider to stay
And we will be okay

If you just feel my love
In every single way
Don't leave me here
Just consider to stay
And we will be okay
We'll be okay
We'll be okay_

Feel My Love - Isak Danielson (my favorite song at the moment).


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2022)

_They try to give me answers to questions I've never asked
I'll have no part in their conspiracy
I guess I am the kind of guy that will never stray
The thing I need is privacy!

Some guiding, depriving
Misleading and combining
They're watching our every move

They can try to bind our arms, but they can't chain our minds or hearts
We will keep our faith inside our souls and never let it go
We are forever free
Forever free!

You see them making headlines
New pictures tell old stories
Explaining what they have said and done
Media's new illusion
Creating more confusion
But I know that they'll soon be gone

Some guiding, depriving
Misleading and combining
They're watching our every move

They can try to bind our arms, but they can't chain our minds or hearts
We will keep our faith inside our souls and never let it go
We are forever free
Forever free!_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

_I've been tryna call
I've been on my own for long enough
Maybe you can show me how to love, maybe
I'm going through withdrawals
You don't even have to do too much
You can turn me on with just a touch, baby

I look around and
Sin City's cold and empty (Oh)
No one's around to judge me (Oh)
I can't see clearly when you're gone

I said, ooh, I'm blinded by the lights
No, I can't sleep until I feel your touch
I said, ooh, I'm drowning in the night
Oh, when I'm like this, you're the one I trust
Hey, hey, hey

I'm running out of time
'Cause I can see the sun light up the sky
So I hit the road in overdrive, baby, oh

The city's cold and empty (Oh)
No one's around to judge me (Oh)
I can't see clearly when you're gone

I said, ooh, I'm blinded by the lights
No, I can't sleep until I feel your touch
I said, ooh, I'm drowning in the night
Oh, when I'm like this, you're the one I trust

I'm just calling back to let you know (Back to let you know)
I could never say it on the phone (Say it on the phone)
Will never let you go this time (Ooh)

I said, ooh, I'm blinded by the lights
No, I can't sleep until I feel your touch
Hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

_Sitting by the palm trees in the last oasis
Visions into my fantasy full of mystery
Dune after dune in the ocean of yellow sand
Wind is blowing silently in the Sahara land

Camel by camel
Camel by camel

I've tried not to remember no memories
I'm lookin' for a new dimension, new life to live
(Camel by camel) Mysterious places, perfect harmony
(Camel by camel) The desert route is changin' my destiny

I can fly all over a golden, desert sea
I feel good in my loneliness, just keepin' me
Colors and perfumes in a crazy romance
The caravans movin' easily in the camel dance

Camel by camel
Camel by camel
Camel by camel
Camel by camel

I've tried not to remember no memories
I'm lookin' for a new dimension, new life to live
(Camel by camel) Mysterious places, perfect harmony
(Camel by camel) The desert route is changin' my destiny

Sitting by the palm trees in the last oasis
Visions into my fantasy full of mystery
Dune after dune in the ocean of yellow sand
Wind is blowing silently in the Sahara land

Camel by camel
Camel by camel

I've tried not to remember no memories
I'm lookin' for a new dimension, new life to live
(Camel by camel) Mysterious places, perfect harmony
(Camel by camel) The desert route is changin' my destiny

I've tried not to remember no memories
I'm lookin' for a new dimension, new life to live
(Camel by camel) Mysterious places, perfect harmony
(Camel by camel) The desert route is changin' my destiny_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2022)

_Well, it's been ten years and a thousand tears
And look at the mess I'm in
A broken nose and a broken heart
An empty bottle of gin
Well, I sit and I pray
In my broken down Chevrolet
While I'm singin' to myself
There's got to be another way

Take away, take away
Take away this ball and chain
Well, I'm lonely and I'm tired
And I can't take any more pain
Take away, take away
Never to return again
Take away, take away
Take away this ball and chain

Well, I've searched and I've searched
To find the perfect life
A brand new car and a brand new suit
I even got me a little wife
But wherever I have gone
I was sure to find myself there
You can run all your life
But not go anywhere

Take away, take away
Take away this ball and chain
Well, I'm sick and I'm dying
And I can't take any more pain
Take away, take away
Never to return again
Take away, take away
Take away this ball and chain

Well, I'll pass the bar on the way
To my dingy hotel room
I spent all my money
I've been drinkin' since a half past noon
Well, I'll wake there in the mornin'
Or maybe in the county jail
Times are hard getting harder
I'm born to lose and destined to fail

Take away, take away
Take away this ball and chain
Well, I'm lonely and I'm tired
And I can't take any more pain
Take away, take away
Never to return again
Take away, take away
Take away this ball and chain_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

_About a maid I'll sing a song
Sing rickety-tickety-tin
About a maid I'll sing a song
Who didn't have her family long
Not only did she do them wrong
She did ev'ryone of them in, them in
She did ev'ryone of them in

One morning in a fit of pique
Sing rickety-tickety-tin
One morning in a fit of pique
She drowned her father in the creek
The water tasted bad for a week
And we had to make do with gin, with gin
We had to make do with gin

Her mother she could never stand
Sing rickety-tickety-tin
Her mother she could never stand
And so a cyanide soup she planned
The mother died with a spoon in her hand
And her face in a hideous grin, a grin
Her face in a hideous grin

She set her sister's hair on fire
Rickety-tickety-tin
She set her sister's hair on fire
And as the smoke and flame rose higher
Danced around the funeral pyre
Playin' a violin, -olin
Playin' a violin

She weighted her brother down with stones
Rickety-tickety-tin
She weighted her brother down with stones
And sent him off to Davy Jones
All they ever found were some bones
And occasional pieces of skin, of skin
Occasional pieces of skin

One day when she had nothing to do
Rickety-tickety-tin
One day when she had nothing to do
She cut her baby brother in two
And served him up as an irish stew
And invited the neighbors in, -bors in
Invited the neighbors in

And when at last the police came by
Rickety-tickety-tin
And when at last the police came by
Her little pranks she did not deny
To do so she would have had to lie
And lying, she knew, was a sin, a sin
Lying, she knew, was a sin

My tragic tale, I won't prolong
Rickety-tickety-tin
My tragic tale I won't prolong
And if you do not enjoy the song
You've yourselves to blame if it's too long
You should never have let me begin, begin
You should never have let me begin_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 18, 2022)

_Through these eyes I've seen love and I've seen hate
I've seen the violence and the tears
Through these eyes, I got my schooling on the streets
I've seen the things in life you don't want to see

Through these eyes I've seen the shape of things to come
And I've watched them all fall apart
Through these eyes I've seen the broken homes they cry
I've seen the poor man's face as he stands in line

And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less traveled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on

Through these eyes, I've looked the devil in the face
And I've seen God's holy grace
Through these eyes, I've tried to walk the straighter line
I found myself again, but nearly lost my mind

And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less traveled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on

And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less traveled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on
And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less traveled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on, yeah_


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 18, 2022)

_I'm sorry but
Don't wanna talk, I need a moment 'fore I go
It's nothing personal 
I draw the blinds
They don't need to see me cry
'Cause even if they understand
They don't understand

So then when I'm finished
I'm all 'bout my business and ready to save the world
I'm taking my misery
Make it my *****, can't be everyone's favorite girl

So take aim and fire away
I've never been so wide awake
No, nobody but me can keep me safe
And I'm on my way
The blood moon is on the rise
The fire burning in my eyes
No, nobody but me can keep me safe
And I'm on my way_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 22, 2022)

_We came out of the night
Bloodied but unbowed from days
We always will remember
And by the morning light
We look upon the risen dawn
The day of our creation

I see my enemies
And I know the way, the way I will defeat them
And in such days as these
I see the circle turning to completion

These days will never come again
These days will never come again
These days will never come again
These days will never come again

These days will never come again
These days will never come again
These days will never come again
These days will never come again_


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Apr 30, 2022)

_I summoned you, please come to me
Don't bury thoughts that you really want
I fill you up, drink from my cup
Within me lies what you really want

Come, lay me down
'Cause you know this
'Cause you know this love

In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night
Just call my name, I'm yours to tame
In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night
I'm wide awake, I crave your taste
All night long 'til morning comes
I'm getting what is mine
You gon' get yours, oh, no, ooh
In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night, oh-oh

These burning flames, these crashing waves
Wash over me like a hurricane
I captivate, you're hypnotized
Feel powerful, but it's me again

Come, lay me down
'Cause I know this
'Cause I know this love

In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night
Just call my name, I'm yours to tame
In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night
I'm wide awake, I crave your taste
All night long 'til morning comes
I'm getting what is mine
You gon' get yours, oh, no, ooh-ooh
In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night, oh-oh

And just call on me, ah
Just call my nameㅤ
Like you'll need me

In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night
Just call my name, I'm yours to tame
In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night
I'm wide awake, I crave your taste
All night long 'til morning comes
I'm getting what is mine
You gon' get yours, oh-ooh
In the middle of the night
In the middle of the night, oh-oh-whoa_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 16, 2022)

_You
It's for you
Only you
It's for you

I'll never know, I'll never care, I'll never believe my people
I'll tell you what I say
I'll never lie, I'll never try, I'll never cry for you people
I'll push you, push away
As you lonely people
Keep on runnin' 'round my door
Yes, you lonely people
Keep on beggin', beg for more!

And I'll cry for you, yes, I'll die for you
Pain in my heart it is real
And I'll tell you now how I feel inside
Feel in my heart, it's for you

It's for you
Only you
It's for you

I'll never try, I'll never die, I'll never push for you people
I'll tell you how I feel
I'll never lie, I'll never cry, I'll never try for you people
I'll tell you, yes, it's real
And you lonely people
Keep on passin' time away
Yes, you lonely people
Keep on passin', pass away, yeah!

And I'll cry for you, yes, I'll die for you
Pain in my heart it is real
And I'll tell you now how I feel inside
Feel in my heart it's for you
And I'll take everything as it comes my way
Pushin' your pain 'round my door
And I'll I cry for you as I die for you
Is this blood on my hands all for you?

You shiver and shudder, recovers your mother
You feel it take control
All alone
Feel alive
In your soul

Come around town, steal another dime, take another line
Won't you feel it blanket your soul out of mind
Come around town, steal another dime, do another crime
Won't you get it higher and higher, all through time
Come around town, steal another dime, won't you push your drugs in my face
Yes, I feel it, feelin' fine
Don't you push your drugs in my face or I'm gonna put you in your place
**** you, I don't want it no more!

And it's mine!
Said this pain in my heart, it's all mine!
Yes, it's mine
All alone

Oh, I don't want it no more
I don't want it no more
I don't want it no more
I don't want it no more

And it's mine
On my own
Yes, it's mine
All alone

As I cry for you, yes, I'll die for you
Pain in my heart, it is real
And I'll take everything as it comes my way
Feel in my heart it's for you
And I'll lie for you as I die for you
Pain in my heart, it is real
And I'll tell you now how I feel inside
**** you, it's for you_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

_


Spoiler: Bad Romance - Lady Gaga



Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Caught in a bad romance
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Caught in a bad romance

Rah, rah-ah-ah-ah
Roma, roma-ma
Gaga, ooh-la-la
Want your bad romance

Rah, rah-ah-ah-ah
Roma, roma-ma
Gaga, ooh-la-la
Want your bad romance

I want your ugly, I want your disease
I want your everything as long as it's free
I want your love
Love, love, love, I want your love

I want your drama, the touch of your hand (hey)
I want your leather-studded kiss in the sand
I want your love
Love, love, love, I want your love (love, love, love)
(I want your love)

You know that I want you
And you know that I need you
I want it bad, your bad romance

I want your love, and I want your revenge
You and me could write a bad romance (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
I want your love and all your lover's revenge
You and me could write a bad romance

Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Caught in a bad romance
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Caught in a bad romance

Rah, rah-ah-ah-ah
Roma, roma-ma
Gaga, ooh-la-la
Want your bad romance

I want your horror, I want your design
'Cause you're a criminal as long as you're mine
I want your love
Love, love, love, I want your love

I want your psycho, your vertigo shtick (hey)
Want you in my rear window, baby, you're sick
I want your love
Love, love, love, I want your love (love, love, love)
(I want your love)

You know that I want you
And you know that I need you ('cause I'm a free *****, baby)
I want it bad, your bad romance

I want your love, and I want your revenge
You and me could write a bad romance (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
I want your love and all your lover's revenge
You and me could write a bad romance

Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Caught in a bad romance
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
Caught in a bad romance

Rah, rah-ah-ah-ah
Roma, roma-ma
Gaga, ooh-la-la
Want your bad romance

Rah, rah-ah-ah-ah
Roma, roma-ma
Gaga, ooh-la-la
Want your bad romance

Walk, walk, fashion baby
Work it, move that ***** crazy
Walk, walk, fashion baby
Work it, move that ***** crazy
Walk, walk, fashion baby
Work it, move that ***** crazy
Walk, walk, passion baby
Work it, I'm a free *****, baby

I want your love, and I want your revenge
I want your love, I don't wanna be friends
J'veux ton amour, et je veux ta revanche
J'veux ton amour, I don't wanna be friends (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh)
No, I don't wanna be friends (oh-oh-oh, caught in a bad romance)
I don't wanna be friends (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh)
Want your bad romance (oh-oh-oh)
Caught in a bad romance
Want your bad romance

I want your love, and I want your revenge
You and me could write a bad romance (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
I want your love and all your lover's revenge
You and me could write a bad romance

Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
(Want your bad romance)
Caught in a bad romance
(Want your bad romance)
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh
(Want your bad romance)
Caught in a bad romance

Rah, rah-ah-ah-ah
Roma, roma-ma
Gaga, ooh-la-la
Want your bad romance





Spoiler: Outside - Calvin Harris ft. Ellie Goulding



Look at what you've done
Stand still, fallin' away from me
When it takes so long
Fire's out, what do you want to be?

Now I'm holdin' on
Myself was never enough for me
Gotta be so strong

There's a power in what you do
Now, every other day I'll be watching you
Oh oh
Oh oh

I'll show you what it feels like
Now I'm on the outside
Oh oh
We did everything right, now I'm on the outside

Oh oh
I'll show you what it feels like
Now I'm on the outside
Oh oh
We did everything right, now I'm on the outside

So you give me no reason
For me to stay close to you
Tell me what lovers do

How are we still breathing?
It's never for us to choose
I'll be the strength in you

Now I'm holdin' on
(Now I'm holdin' on)
Myself was never enough for me
Gotta be so strong

There's a power in what you do
Now, every other day I'll be watching you
Oh oh
Oh oh

I'll show you what it feels like
Now I'm on the outside
Oh oh
We did everything right, now I'm on the outside

Oh oh
I'll show you what it feels like
Now I'm on the outside
Oh oh
We did everything right, now I'm on the outside


_


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

I'm not a perfect person
There's many things I wish I didn't do
But I continue learning
I never meant to do those things to you
And so, I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know
I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
And the reason is you
I'm sorry that I hurt you
It's something I must live with everyday
And all the pain I put you through
I wish that I could take it all away
And be the one who catches all your tears
That's why I need you to hear
I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
And the reason is you
And the reason is you
And the reason is you
And the reason is you
I'm not a perfect person
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know
I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
And the reason is you
I've found a reason to show
A side of me you didn't know
A reason for all that I do
And the reason is you


----------



## QueenCobra (May 16, 2022)

Chuaigh mé isteach i dteach aréir
Is d'iarr mé cairde ar mhnaoi an leanna.
Is é dúirt sí liom "Ní bhfaighidh tú deor.
Buail an bóthar is gabh abhaile

 Icame by a house last night
And told the woman I am staying
I said to her:
"The moon is bright and my fiddles tuned for playing"
Tell me that the night is long
Tell me that the moon is glowing
Fill my glass I'll sing a song

And will start the music flowing
Never mind the rising light
There's no sign of day or dawning
In my heart it's still the night
And we'll stay here till the morning

Níl sé ina lá, níl a ghrá,
Níl sé ina lá is ní bheidh go maidin,
Níl sé ina lá is ní bheidh go fóill,
Solas ard atá sa ghealaigh.

(Someone once said that Irish Gaelic sounds like a mixture of German and Korean and now I can't unhear it.)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

_


Spoiler: Poker Face - Lady Gaga



Mum mum mum mah
Mum mum mum mah
Mum mum mum mah
Mum mum mum mah
Mum mum mum mah

I wanna hold 'em like they do in Texas, please (whoo!)
Fold 'em, let 'em hit me, raise it; baby, stay with me (I love it)
LoveGame intuition, play the cards with spades to start
And after he's been hooked, I'll play the one that's on his heart

Oh, oh-oh, oh, oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh, oh
I'll get him hot, show him what I've got
Oh, oh-oh, oh, oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh, oh
I'll get him hot, show him what I've got

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)
Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah
P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah

I wanna roll with him, a hard pair we will be
A little gambling is fun when you're with me (I love it)
Russian Roulette is not the same without a gun
And, baby, when it's love, if it's not rough, it isn't fun (fun)

Oh, oh-oh, oh, oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh, oh
I'll get him hot, show him what I've got
Oh, oh-oh, oh, oh, oh-oh-oh-oh, oh, oh
I'll get him hot, show him what I've got

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)
Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah
P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah
Mum mum mum mah
Mum mum mum mah

I won't tell you that I love you, kiss, or hug you
'Cause I'm bluffin' with my muffin
I'm not lyin', I'm just stunnin' with my love-glue-gunnin'
Just like a chick in the casino
Take your bank before I pay you out
I promise this, promise this
Check this hand 'cause I'm marvelous

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

Can't read my, can't read my
No, he can't read my poker face
(She's got me like nobody)

P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face (she's got me like nobody)
P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah

P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah
P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah
P-p-p-poker face, p-p-**** her face
Mum mum mum mah


_


----------



## DaisyFan (May 17, 2022)

_Side step, right left to my beat
High like a moon, rock with me, baby
Know that I got the heat
Let me show you cause talk is cheap
Side step, right left to my beat
Get it, let it roll_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 17, 2022)

_Lunatic fringe
I know you're out there
You're in hiding
And you hold your meetings
I can hear you coming
We know what you're after
We're wise to you this time (we're wise to you this time)
We won't let you kill the laughter

Lunatic fringe
In the twilight's last gleaming
This is open season
But you won't get too far
'Cause you've got to blame someone
For your own confusion
We're on guard this time (on guard this time)
Against your final solution
Oh no

We can hear you coming (we can hear you coming)
No, you're not going to win this time (you're not gonna win)
We can hear the footsteps (we can hear the footsteps)
Out along the walkway (out along the walkway)

Lunatic fringe
We all know you're out there
Can you feel the resistance?
Can you feel the thunder?
Oh no!_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 22, 2022)

_I wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
You could cut ties with all the lies
That you've been living in
And if you do not want to see me again
I would understand
I would understand

The angry boy a bit too insane
Icing over a secret pain
You know you don't belong
You're the first to fight
You're way too loud
You're the flash of light on a burial shroud
I know something's wrong
Well, everyone I know has got a reason
To say, "Put the past away"

Wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
You could cut ties with all the lies
That you've been living in
And if you do not want to see me again
I would understand
I would understand

Well, he's on the table and he's gone to code
And I do not think anyone knows
What the hell they're doing here
And your friends have left you
You've been dismissed
I never thought it would come to this
And I, I want you to know
Everyone's got to face down the demons
Maybe today
You could put the past away

I wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
You could cut ties with all the lies
That you've been living in
And if you do not want to see me again
I would understand
I would understand
I would understand

(I would understand)
(I would understand)
(Understand)

Can you put the past away?
I wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
I would understand!
I wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
I would understand!
I wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
And I would understand

I wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
I would understand
I wish you would step back
From that ledge my friend
And I would understand_


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 22, 2022)

You wake up late for school, man, you don’t wanna go

You ask your mom ‚Please‘, but she still says ‚No‘

You missed two classes and no homework

But your teacher preaches class like you’re some kind of jerk 

You gotta fight 
For your right 
To party


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 30, 2022)

_Y_ou _don't know a thing about me
Is there something that you should know?
I can tell you what you wanna hear
Let your inhibitions just go
Go!

No, you don't know what you will give up
No, you don't know what you will give up
You don't know what you want
It may take you years to find out
You don't know what you need
It's something that may never come to you

Trust is something that comes easy
When you've never been a victim
Lies and promises and words are said
It's your decision to accept them

No, you don't know what you will give up
No, you don't know what you will give up
You don't know what you want
It may take you years to find out
You don't know what you need
It's something that may never come to you, to you

No, you don't know what you will give up
No, you don't know what you will give up
You don't know what you want
It may take you years to find out
You don't know what you need
It's something that may never come to you
No, it's something that may never come to you
Something that may never come
May never come, may never come
May never come, may never come
Never come, never come to you_


----------



## WriterofWritings (Jun 9, 2022)

*When the World Was Mine- (The Count of Monte Cristo Musical)*
_The golden sun was warmer then 
And night would fall much softer 
My heart and I remember when the road would rise to bluer skies 
Above the moon a star would shine 
To homeward guide him to me 
With kisses sweet as summer wine 
Back when the world was mine..._


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

She said what’s up with the #### candy
Then let’s get the party started
My ex boyfriend was light harded
Now he’s with the dearly departed
Hello, night time mellow
Moving that jello, heels stay steady
Peanut butter ready make a real rap cat say jelly


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2022)

_Head over heels I've fit in before
Now I don't want to do it no more
I held it all in with blood on my face
Built it up, man, so bad you can taste
I don't slag no one, I don't even judge
Don't give me **** 'cause I'm not gonna budge
I just want to be who I want to be
Guess that's hard for others to see

I'm not a trendy *******, I do what I want
I do what I feel like
I'm not a trendy *******, I don't give a ****
If it's good enough for you
'Cause I'm alive

Smash is the way you feel all alone
Like an outcast you're out on your own
Smash is the way you deal with your life
Like an outcast you're smashing your strife
Head over heels I've fit in before
Now I don't want to do it no more
I just want to be who I want to be
Guess that's hard for others to see

I'm not a trendy *******, I do what I want
I do what I feel like
I'm not a trendy *******, I don't give a ****
If it's good enough for you
'Cause I'm alive

Head over heels I've fit in before
Now I don't want to do it no more
I just want to be who I want to be
Guess that's hard for others to see

I'm not a trendy *******, I do what I want
I do what I feel like
I'm not a trendy *******, I don't give a ***
If it's good enough for you
I'm not a trendy *******, I do what I want
I do what I feel like
I'm not a trendy *******, I don't give a ****
If it's good enough for you

'Cause I'm alive
I'm alive
I'm alive_


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 16, 2022)

_Ah, a jumped-up pantry boy
Who never knew his place
He said, "Return the ring"
He knows so much about these things
He knows so much about these things
He knows so much about these things_

screw morrissey tho i hate him


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2022)

_Three quarters of the world are starving
Three quarters of the world are starving
The rest are dead
The rest are dead

Overdosed on insensitivity
All varnished to crosses
Overdosed on insensitivity
All varnished to crosses

Three quarters of the world are starving
Three quarters of the world are starving
The rest are dead
The rest are dead

Overdosed on insensitivity
All varnished to crosses
Overdosed on insensitivity
All varnished to crosses_


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 21, 2022)

My sweet Lord
My Lord
Mmm, my Lord

I really want to see you
Really want to be with you
Really want to see you, Lord
But it takes so long, my Lord

My sweet Lord
My Lord
My Lord

I really want to know you
Really want to go with you
Really want to show you, Lord
But it won't take long, my Lord


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 10, 2022)

_We don't need to be clever to learn your lies
We only have to listen, open up our eyes
Try to be honest, get kicked in the face
But if you cheat you're just a rat in the race!

I'm an upstart
Hey! 
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen! 
I'm talking to you
I'm an upstart
Hey! 
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen! 
I'm talking to you!

Seek out an identity
You alienate society
Face the facts, why not admit it?
How can you be outrageous when your mother won't allow it?!

I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you
I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you!

I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you
I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you!

Seek out an identity
You alienate society
Face the facts, why not admit it?
How can you be outrageous when your mother won't allow it?!

I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you!
I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you!
I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you!
I'm an upstart
Hey!
Whaddya gonna do?
I'm an upstart
Listen!
I'm talking to you!_


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 23, 2022)

_At_ _war with myself, and took it to the street
Another grey afternoon of the soul

Infinite repetition with no end in sight
Karmic Debts from another life I am starting to remember
A little here, a little there, mitrochondrial memory
Up the twisting ladder
I recognized you instantly

Although we’ve never met, something in your eyes
From so many thousands years ago
I was never young, and neither were you

Man: Who the hell are you?
Strange voice: You know who I am
Man: Are you who I think you are?
Strange voice: Yes

I am here!
You know me!
Here I am!

I was half asleep or was I half awake?
Pressure from my chest, impossible to move

I forced my eyes to look
And you are all I see
Speaking in thoughts, boring into me (I’ve lost it)

Strange voice: You wanted to make a deal, so here I am, well...
Man: I didn’t mean it, this is not what I asked for
Strange voice: Well, you said it, and now I am here! Be careful what you wish for

I am here!
You know me!
Here I am!
I know you!

Strange voice: Be careful what you wish for
Be careful what you wish for

Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition
Infinite repetition..._


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2022)

_The human condition is a heap of ********,
a ghost and we all see through it,
we calm our hearts, imperfect parts of us,
our bodies with empty minds are so stupid!
unfairly high expectations of our lives,
weak and ambitious, opportunisssstic!
my memories are all that I have with me,
with no place to be!
try not to cry inbetween the dreaming!
I'll don the mask that I'm supposed to show,
cause I just know, yes I know, just when to hide it!
present five virtues!
and bear five virtues!
and let your voices be woven together soon,
face to face, along the path we trace, over and over again,
like some kind of joke!
I cannot give up yet!
I cannot give up yet!
I've traveled so far from my hometown,
surrounded by the people making me think I was clever,
but now that I've been cursed, I can only wonder what lies ahead!
I ran fast, until I fell, guarding all the wounds I've been dealt,
the world has lied in wait for a time like nowwww~
  

-Kaikai Kitan English version (Opening theme of Jujutsu Kaisen memorized by heart)_


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 25, 2022)

Istanbul was Constantinople now its Istanbul not Constantinople been a long time gone Constantinople now its a Turkish delight on a moonlit night


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 25, 2022)

I can hear the sound of your barely beating heart
Pieces on the ground from the world that fell apart
Just hold on
It won't be long
I will find you here inside the dark
I will break through
No matter where you are
I will find you
I will find you
Like the wind that cries
I can feel you in the night
A distant lullaby
Underneath the shattered sky
Just hold on
It won't be long
I will find you here inside the dark
I will break through no matter where you are
I will find you
I will find you
I'll be the light and lead you home when there's nowhere left to go
I'll be the voice you always know when you're lost and all alone
I won't let you go
I will find you here inside the dark
I will break through no matter where you are
I will find you here inside the dark
I will break through no matter where you are
I will find you
I will find you


----------



## Totally_RandomYT (Aug 25, 2022)

Girl, I hope you understand, I wanted to hold your hand
But I can't, wanted to be your man back then
And you knew I fell for you, but you just broke my heart in two
I was sad, mad, and broken on my bed
Hoping I get rid of all the voices in my head
I was opening a packet of an undeveloped med
When I was met with a prescription of a bullet made of lead
And when I woke up in an hour in a pool of my own sweat
I said, "I swear to God I'll never even try to sleep again"
So instead, I took my pen and started writing evidence
And whеn I started making sense, I found that I had rеached the end
Oh, I'm upset, I have no friends, you wanna bet, you're just pretend?
You're just a pet confined within the lines of writing, you're not ****.

Understand - BoyWithUke


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 25, 2022)

_I travel over high mountains
Through deep valleys and forests
Crossing great rivers
In search of knowledge of the gods
From far beyond place and time
I hear a whispering wind
It tells me to strive on
Through the horizon of my thoughts

I am the mindtraveller
My quest is man's destiny
Teach me secret holy spells
And the wisdom of the elderly
Gazing into my mind
Entering my soul
Is there not a secret to unfold

I am the mindtraveller
Seeking wisdom of yore
I am the mindexplorer
Striving to know so much more
Spirits of history fill my soul
With divine old words
I am on the right track
Out of the haze I'll emerge

I reach unknown corners
In the back of my mind
Never been here before
Still I recognise it all
I hear the whispering voices
Clearly all around me
Echoing in the valley
Where magic intellect dwells

I am the mindtraveller
My quest is man's destiny
Teach me secret holy spells
And the wisdom of the elderly
Gazing into my mind
Entering my soul
Is there not a secret to unfold
Gazing into my mind
Entering my soul
Here I have advices to be told

I travel over high mountains
Through deep valleys and forests
Crossing great rivers
In search of knowledge of the gods
Finally I can see the blind
Not knowing why they exist
I hear laments of nature
Where led the path we missed?

I am the mindtraveller
My quest is man's destiny
Teach me secret holy spells
And the wisdom of the elderly
Gazing into my mind
Entering my soul
Is there not a secret to unfold

I am the mindtraveller
My quest is man's destiny
Teach me secret holy spells
And the wisdom of the elderly
Gazing into my mind
Entering my soul
Is there not a secret to unfold

I am the mindtraveller
My quest is man's destiny
Teach me secret holy spells
And the wisdom of the elderly
Gazing into my mind
Entering my soul
Is there not a secret to unfold
Gazing into my mind
Entering my soul
Here I have advices to be told_


----------



## Beanz (Aug 26, 2022)

we'll carry on, we'll carry on
and though you're dead and gone, believe me
your memory will carry on
we'll carry on
and in my heart, I can't contain it
the anthem won't explain it


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 2, 2022)

_Standing by my window, breathing summer breeze
Saw a figure floating, 'neath the willow trees
Asked us if we were happy, we said we didn't know
Took us by the hands and up we go

We followed the dreamer through the purple hazy clouds
He could control our sense of time
We thought we were lost but no matter how we tried
Everyone was in peace of mind

We felt the sensations drift inside our frames
Finding complete contentment there
And all the tensions that hurt us in the past
Just seemed to vanish in thin air

He said in the cosmos is a single sonic sound
That is vibrating constantly
And if we could grip and hold on to the note
We would see our minds were free, oh they're free

We are lost above
Floating way up high
If you think you can find a way
You can surely try_


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 9, 2022)

God I hope this year is better than the last

God I Hope This Year Is Better Than The Last by SYML


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 16, 2022)

Blackpink in your area, eh-oh
Blackpink in your area, eh-oh

It’s not a comeback since we’ve never left
Heads turning, careful, you might break your neck
Pink ice drip, drip, drip, freeze ‘em on sight
Shut it down, what, what, what, what?
It’s not a game since we’ve never lost
Bark, because the leash on your neck is mine
Pedal to the metal, we go two-zero-five
Shut it down, uh-uh, uh-uh

Make the money rain, don’t trip, baby
Be humble, just sit, baby
Praying for my downfall, many have tried, baby
Catch me when you hear my lamborghini
Go vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom

When we pull up you know it’s a shutdown
Pull down the shutter lock the door, shut down
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
It’s black and it’s pink once the sun down
When we pull up, you know it’s a shutdown
Pull down the shutter lock the door, shut down
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
It’s black and it’s pink once the sun down

Nah
You don’t wanna be on my bad side, that’s right, I’m slidin’ through
Bunch of wannabes that wanna be me, me three if I was you
Been around the world, pearls on ya girl, vvs’s we invested, uh
Need a lesson, see the necklace, see these dresses
We don’t buy it, we request it, uh
A rock star, a pop star, but rowdier
Say bye to the paparazzi, get my good side, I’ll smile for ya
Know it ain’t fair to ya, it’s scarin’ ya like what now?
Blackpink in your area, the area been shut down
It’s a shutdown

You’re looking at your next answer key, don’t sleep, baby
Flip it over, it’s the price tag, ain’t cheap, baby
Stay in your own lane ‘cause I’m ‘bout to swerve (yeah)
Catch me when you hear my lamborghini
Go vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom

When we pull up you know it’s a shutdown
Pull down the shutter lock the door, shut down
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
It’s black and it’s pink once the sun down
When we pull up, you know it’s a shutdown
Pull down the shutter lock the door, shut down
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
Whip it, whip it, whip it, whip it
It’s black and it’s pink once the sun down

Shut it down (eh-oh), blackpink in your area
Shut it down (eh-oh), woah, woah, woah, woah
Shut it down (eh-oh), blackpink in your area
Keep talking, we shut you down


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 30, 2022)

_Sing me a song, you're a singer
Do me a wrong, you're a bringer of evil
The devil is never a maker
The less that you give, you're a taker
So it's on and on and on, it's Heaven and Hell!
Oh well!

The lover of life's not a sinner
The ending is just a beginner
The closer you get to the meaning
The sooner you'll know that you're dreaming
So it's on and on and on, oh, it's on and on and on
It goes on and on and on, Heaven and Hell!
I can tell
Fool, fool!

(Oh, oh
Ooh ooh ooh
Yeah, yeah, yeah)

Well, if it seems to be real, it's illusion
For every moment of truth, there's confusion in life
Love can be seen as the answer, but nobody bleeds for the dancer
And it's on and on
On and on and on (and on and on and on and on and on and on)

They say that life's a carousel
Spinning fast, you've got to ride it well
The world is full of kings and queens
Who blind your eyes and steal your dreams
It's Heaven and Hell, oh well!
And they'll tell you black is really white
The moon is just the sun at night
And when you walk in golden halls
You get to keep the gold that falls
It's Heaven and Hell, oh no
Fool, fool!
You've got to bleed for the dancer!
Fool, fool!
Look for the answer!
Fool, fool, fool!_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 30, 2022)

_Conversion, software version 7.0
Looking at life through the eyes of a tire hub
Eating seeds as a pastime activity
The toxicity of our city, of our city

You, what do you own, the world?
How do you own disorder, disorder?
Now, somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
Somewhere, between the sacred silence and sleep
Disorder, disorder, disorder

More wood for their fires, loud neighbors
Flashlight reveries caught in the headlights of a truck
Eating seeds as a pastime activity
The toxicity of our city, of our city

You, what do you own, the world?
How do you own disorder, disorder?
Now, somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
Somewhere, between the sacred silence and sleep
Disorder, disorder, disorder

You, what do you own, the world?
How do you own disorder?
Now, somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
Somewhere, between the sacred silence and sleep
Disorder, disorder, disorder

When I became the Sun, I shone life into the man's hearts
When I became the Sun, I shone life into the man's hearts_


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 30, 2022)

*(Little Miss Perfect, by Joriah Kwame, performed by Taylor Louderman- it got stuck in my head xD) *

_Straight hair, straight A’s, straightforward 
Straight path, I don’t cut corners
I make a point to be on time…
Head of the student council!
I don’t black out at parties, I jam to Paul McCartney
If you ask me how I’m doing, I’ll say
“Well, hmm..”

I was adopted when I was two,
My parents spoiled me rotten often
I ask myself “What did I do 
To get as far as I’ve gotten?”
A pretty girl walks by my locker,
My heart gives a flutter but I don’t dare utter a word…
‘Cause that would be absurd behavior for Little Miss Perfect

Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na no!
I can’t risk falling off my throne
La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la love
Is something I don’t even know
Straight hair
Straight A’s
Straightforward, straight girl
Little Miss Perfect, thaaaaaat’s me!

One night, my friend stayed over
We laughed, and drank, and ordered
Something about her drew me in
What? It’s totally platonic!
That night was so exciting 
Her smirks were so enticing
Hours speed by like seconds, then
What happens is iconic! 

She takes a sip, I bite my lip
She tells a joke, I nearly choke 
She braids my hair, I sit there
Blacking out for the first time
Next thing I know, I lose control
I finally kiss her, but oh no

I see a face in my window 
Then my brain starts to go
Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na no!
You can’t risk falling off your throne
La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la love
Is something you don’t even know

Na-na-na-NA-NA-na-naa-na, 
You can’t risk falling off your throne!
La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la
LOVE!
You don’t even know

Rewind, induce amnesia
Deny the truth, it’s easier.
You’re just confused, believe her
When she says there’s nothing there.
It’s never worth it
When you’re little miss
Perfect. _


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 3, 2022)

I was like a moving violation
Give me a ticket and I'm ready to ride
Thought I was the queen of syncopation
You know you can't give the queen no bad advice
~Jammin- Teena Marie


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 17, 2022)

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Should be banned
It's a day that I can't stand

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
Shouldn't exist
It's a day that I'll never miss

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
The most loneliest day of my life

And if you go
I wanna go with you

And if you die
I wanna die with you

Take your hand
And walk away

The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life
The most loneliest day of my life

Such a lonely day
And it's mine
It's a day that I'm glad I survived


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

_Oh-oh-oh-woah-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-woah-oh

I don’t think you realize
What you’ve done
For me
I don’t think you realize 
What a little love
Could mean

Oh you, you stayed by my side 
And you, you kept on the lights
And you, knew just what to say when I was fading
Sometimes all that you need is
Someone who can believe in you
More than you do

I was lost until I saw your halo
I was blind until I saw your light
I believe, my friend, we all have angels
And you are mine
I think you should know you saved my life
Oh-oh-oh-woah-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-woah-oh
I think you should know you saved my life

I don’t think you realize
What your words
Could do
Oh-oh
The whole world was falling all around me
But I held on to you

Oh, you, you stayed by my side 
And you, you kept on the lights
And you, knew just what to say when I was fading
Sometimes all that you need is
Someone who can believe in you
More than you do

I was lost until I saw your halo
I was blind until I saw your light
I believe, my friend, we all have angels
And you are mine
I think you should know you saved my life
Oh-oh-oh-woah-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-woah-oh
I think you should know you saved my life_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2022)

oh wheeeeeerrrrre is my hairbrush?

oh wheeerrrrrrrrreee is my hairbrush?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 27, 2022)

_Well, I'm just sick and tired
Of talkin' on the phone
Sittin' in your room
Conversin' all alone
Talk, talk, talk, talk, talkin'
'Bout everybody else
But what you'd really rather do
Is talk about yourself, so...

Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me...

Not even a word, not even a whisper
Just button your lip!

Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me (don't talk!)

You ought to have a case
Of bloody laryngitis
We're sittin' in a room
With no one there beside us
Cause we're sick and tired of listening
To your moronic ****!
Why don't you just shut your mouth
Stop acting like a twit!

Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me (don't talk!)

Ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch
Chatter, chatter, chatter
Ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch
Chatter, chatter, chatter
Ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch
Chatter, chatter, chatter...

You talk to me all night
But I don't know what's the matter
When ya yak-yak-yak-yak-yak-yak-yak-yak
Yak-yak-yak-yak-yack!
I'd like to tie your hands and feet
Put ya in a sack!!!

Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me (don't talk!)
Don't talk to me (don't talk!)
You don't talk to me_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 27, 2022)

_End of passion play, crumbling away
I'm your source of self-destruction
Veins that pump with fear, it's sucking darkest clear
Leading on your deaths' construction

Taste me, you will see
More is all you need
Dedicated to
How I'm killing you

Come crawling faster (faster)
Obey your master (master)
Your life burns faster (faster)
Obey your master, master

Master of puppets, I'm pulling your strings
Twisting your mind and smashing your dreams
Blinded by me, you can't see a thing
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master, master
Just call my name ,'cause I'll hear you scream
Master, master

Needlework the way, never you betray
Life of death becoming clearer
Pain monopoly, ritual misery
Chop your breakfast on a mirror

Taste me, you will see
More, that's all you need
Dedicated to
How I'm killing you

Come crawling faster (faster)
Obey your master (master)
Your life burns faster (faster)
Obey your master, master

Master of puppets, I'm pulling your strings
Twisting your mind and smashing your dreams
Blinded by me, you can't see a thing
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master, master
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master, master (master)
Master, master...

Master, master
Where's those dreams that I've been after?
Master, master
Promised only lies

Laughter, laughter
All I hear or see is laughter
Laughter, laughter
Laughing at my cries
Fix me!

Hell is worth all that, natural habitat
Just a rhyme without a reason
Never-ending maze, drift on numbered days
Now your life is out of season

I will occupy
I will help you die
I will run through you
Now I rule you too

Come crawling faster (faster)
Obey your master (master)
Your life burns faster (faster)
Obey your master, master

Master of puppets, I'm pulling your strings
Twisting your mind, smashing your dreams
Blinded by me, you can't see a thing
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master, master
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master, master_


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 28, 2022)

Ain't no personal thing, boy
But you have got to stay away
Far, far away from my heart, my heart
Don't you know what your kiss is doing
Let me tell it to you from the start, boy
I don't wanna fall in love
Love cuts just like a knife
You make the knife feel good
I'll fight you to the end, baby
You've been hanging around, boy
And you have started sinking in
Whoa baby, you're way out of line now
Unaware how this all got started
Let me tell it you one more time, boy
I don't wanna fall in love
Love cuts just like a knife
You make the knife feel good
I'll fight you to the end, baby
I don't wanna fall in love
Love cuts just like a knife
You make the knife feel good
I'll fight you to the end
I learned something about myself
Last night with you I knew
I didn't want nobody else
And you're scaring me to death now baby
I don't wanna fall in love
Love cuts just like a knife
You make the knife feel good
I'll fight you to the end
I don't wanna fall in love
Love cuts just like a knife
You make the knife feel good
I'll fight you to the end
I don't wanna fall in love
Love cuts just like a knife
You make the knife feel good, baby yeah
I'll fight you to the end
I don't want to fall in love
Love cuts just like a knife
You make the knife feel good
I'll fight you to the end


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 28, 2022)

_Wake up (Wake up)
Grab a brush and put a little make-up
Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up
(Hide the scars to fade away the...)
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table?
Here you go create another fable
You wanted to!

Grab a brush and put a little makeup
You wanted to!
Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up
You wanted to!
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table?
You wanted to!

I don't think you trust
In my self-righteous #######
I cry when angels deserve to die

Wake up (Wake up)
Grab a brush and put a little make-up
Hide the scars to fade away the
(Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up)
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table?
Here you go create another fable
You wanted to!

Grab a brush and put a little make-up
You wanted to!
Hide the scars to fade away the shake-up
You wanted to!
Why'd you leave the keys upon the table?
You wanted to!

I don't think you trust
In my self-righteous #######
I cry when angels deserve to die
In my self-righteous #######
I cry when angels deserve to die

Father (father)!
Father (father)!
Father (father)!
Father (father)!

Father, into your hands I commend my spirit
Father, into your hands
Why have you forsaken me?
In your eyes forsaken me
In your thoughts forsaken me
In your heart forsaken me, oh

Trust in my self-righteous #######
I cry when angels deserve to die
In my self-righteous #######
I cry when angels deserve to die_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 15, 2022)

_(Truth!)
RedOne
Konvict
Gaga
(Oh-oh, eh)

I've had a little bit too much, much (Oh, oh, oh-oh)
All of the people start to rush (Start to rush by)
A dizzy twister dance, can't find my drink or man
Where are my keys? I lost my phone, phone (Oh, oh, oh-oh)

What's goin' on, on the floor?
I love this record baby, but I can't see straight anymore
Keep it cool, what's the name of this club?
I can't remember, but it's alright, I'm alright

Just dance
Gonna be okay, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance
Spin that record babe, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance
Gonna be okay
Da-da-da-dance, dance, dance
Just, j-j-just dance

Wish I could shut my playboy mouth (Oh, oh, oh-oh)
How'd I turn my shirt inside out? (Inside out, right)
Control your poison babe, roses have thorns, they say
And we're all gettin' hosed tonight (Oh, oh, oh-oh)

What's goin' on, on the floor?
I love this record baby, but I can't see straight anymore
Keep it cool, what's the name of this club?
I can't remember, but it's alright, I'm alright

Just dance
Gonna be okay, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance
Spin that record babe, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance
Gonna be okay
Da-da-da-dance, dance, dance
Just, j-j-just

When I come through on the dance floor, checking out that catalogue
Can't believe my eyes, so many women without a flaw
And I ain't gon' give it up, steady, tryna pick it up like a call
I'mma hit it, I'mma beat it up, latch onto it until tomorrow, yeah
Shorty, I can see that you got so much energy
The way you twirlin' up them hips 'round and 'round
And there is no reason at all why you can't leave here with me
In the meantime stay, let me watch you break it down and

Dance
Gonna be okay, da-da-doo-doot-n (Oh)
Just dance (Ooh yeah)
Spin that recor  babe, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance (Ooh yeah)
Gonna be okay, da-da-doo-doot-n (Ooh yeah)
Just dance (Ooh yeah)
Spin that record babe, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance (Oh)
Gonna be okay, da-da-da-dance (Gonna be okay)
Dance, dance (Yeah)
Just, j-j-just dance (Oh)

Incredible
Amazing
Music
Woo!
Let's go!

Half psychotic, sick, hypnotic, got my blueprint, it's symphonic
Half psychotic, sick, hypnotic, got my blueprint, electronic
Half psychotic, sick, hypnotic, got my blueprint, it's symphonic
Half psychotic, sick, hypnotic, got my blueprint, electronic
Go, use your muscle, carve it out, work it, hustle
(I got it, just stay close enough to get it on)
Don't slow, drive it, clean it, Lysol, bleed it
Spend the last dough (I got it) in your pock-o (I got it)

Just dance
Gonna be okay, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance
Spin that record babe, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance (Baby)
Gonna be okay, da-da-doo-doot-n
Just dance
Spin that record babe, da-da-doo-doot-n (Oh, baby, yeah)
Just dance
Gonna be okay (Spin that record baby, yeah)
Da-da-da-dance, dance, dance
Just, j-j-just dance_


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 17, 2022)

_How can you miss someone you’ve never met?
‘Cause I need you now but I don’t know you yet.
And can you find me soon, because I’m in my head
Yeah I need you now but I don’t know you yet.

‘Cause lately it’s been hard
They’re selling me for parts
And I don’t wanna be modern art
But I’ve only got half the heart
To give
To you

How can you miss someone you’ve never seen?
Oh, tell me are your eyes brown, blue, or green?
And do you like it with sugar and cream?
Or do you take it straight? 
Oh just like me.

Yeah lately it’s been hard
They’re selling me for parts
And I don’t wanna be modern art
But I only got half the heart
To give
To you
And I hope it’s enough (Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh,
Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh. 
Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh,
Hmm-hm-hm-mm-hm-mm-mm)

How can you miss someone you’ve never met?
‘Cause I need you now but I don’t know you yet.
And can you find me soon, because I’m in my head
Yeah I need you now but I don’t know you yet.

I need you now but I don’t know you yet.
I need you now but I don’t know you yet.
I need you now but I don’t know you yet.
I need you now but I don’t know you yet._


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 9, 2022)

_We are the crowd
We're c-coming out
Got my flash on, it's true
Need that picture of you
It's so magical
We'd be so fantastical

Leather and jeans
Garage glamorous
Not sure what it means
But this photo of us
It don't have a price
Ready for those flashing lights

'Cause you know that baby I
I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-paparazzi
Baby, there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be
Your papa-paparazzi

Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby, you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi

I'll be your girl backstage at your show
Velvet ropes and guitars
Yeah, 'cause you're my rock star in between the sets
Eyeliner and cigarettes

Shadow is burnt
Yellow dance and we turn
My lashes are dry
Purple teardrops I cry, it don't have a price
Loving you is cherry pie

'Cause you know that baby I
I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-paparazzi
Baby, there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be
Your papa-paparazzi

Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby, you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi

Real good
We dance in the studio
Snap-snap to that **** on the radio
Don't stop for anyone
We're plastic but we still have fun!

Real good
We dance in the studio
Snap-snap to that **** on the radio
Don't stop for anyone
We're plastic but we still have fun!

I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-paparazzi
Baby, there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be
Your papa-paparazzi

Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop until that boy is mine
Baby, you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi_


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 15, 2022)

_This could be perfection
A venom drippin' in your mouth
Singin' like a siren
Love me while your wrists are bound
You've been seeing me in your dreams but
I'll be there when your reality drowns_


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 15, 2022)

_I'm bigger than my body 
I'm colder than this home 
I'm meaner than my demons 
I'm bigger than these bones 

*AND ALL THE KIDS CRIED OUT 
"PLEASE, STOP, YOU'RE SCARING ME" 
I CAN'T HELP THIS AWFUL ENERGY 
GODDAMN RIGHT, YOU SHOULD BE SCARED OF ME*
Who is in control?_


----------



## MadisonBristol (Dec 31, 2022)

Original Estonian:

Ma ju tean, et me niikuinii
ei tule siia tagasi,
las kõik kaob ( kõik kaob, kõik kaob )
meil meelest.
Ees on ootamas silmapiir,
ära vaata vaid tagasi,
las kõik kaob ( kõik kaob,kõik kaob )
me teedelt.
Täna ulatume taevani,
täna puudub me võimetel piir,
sest nüüd me püüame droone,nüüd me püüame droone,
nendelt pilvedelt niikuinii.
Homme langeme tagasi,
täna me vaid püüame droone,
me vaid püüame droone.


English translation:

For I know that anyway
we'll never return here,
let everything disappear
from our minds.
The horizon is waiting ahead,
only don't look back ,
let everything disappear
from our paths.
Today we can reach the sky,
today our abilities know no limit
'cause we are catching drones, now we are catching drones.
From these clouds anyway
we'll fall back tomorrow.
Today we're only catching drones,
we're only catching drones.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm a crazy weirdo and I'm calling you!
I've really got nothing better to do
I dial up your number and i let the phone ring
Two minutes later and I'll be doing it again!
You might think that I'm moving along
But you would be wrong!
I've got no life at all!
I'm a crazy weirdo and I'm calling you!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 31, 2022)

You see, tonight, it could go either way
Hearts balanced on a razor blade
We are designed to love and break
And to rinse and repeat it all again
I get stuck when the world's too loud
And things don't look up when you're goin' down
I know your arms are reachin' out
From somewhere beyond the clouds
You make me feel
Like my troubled heart is a million miles away
You make me feel
Like I'm drunk on stars and we're dancing out into space
Celestial
Celestial
I see the light shinin' through the rain
A thousand colors in a brighter shade
Needed to rise from the lowest place
There's a silver lining that surrounds the grey
When I get lost, will you come back around?
Things don't look up when you're goin' down
I know your arms, they are reachin' out
From somewhere beyond the clouds
You make me feel
Like my troubled heart is a million miles away
You make me feel
Like I'm drunk on stars and we're dancing out into space
Celestial
Celestial, oh-oh
We were made to be
Nothin' more than this
Finding magic in all the smallest things
The way we notice, that's what really matters
Let's make tonight go on and on and on
You make me feel
(We were made to be nothing more than this)
(Finding magic in all the smallest things)
You make me feel
(The way we notice, that's what really matters)
(Let's make tonight go on and on and on)
You make me feel
Like my troubled heart is a million miles away
You make me feel
Like I'm drunk on stars and we're dancing out into space
Celestial, oh-oh
Celestial, oh-oh
Celestial
We were made to be
Nothing more than this (oh-oh)
Finding magic in all the smallest things (celestial)
The way we notice, that's what really matters (oh-oh)
Let's make tonight go on and on and on
Celestial


----------

